# Tradimento appena scoperto



## Calimero (3 Giugno 2014)

Buongiorno a tutti.
Ieri sono andato via di casa. Mia moglie, la mia compagna, la madre di mia figlia ha scopato con un vicino di casa. Non un amico ma un buon conoscente.
Li ho scoperti da circa una settimana e ieri non ce l'ho fatta. Sono dovuto scappare da quello schifo.
Non riesco a parlare di come mi sento anche se le persone a me piú vicine sanno quello che é successo.
Mi sento come fossi stato smembrato in mille pezzi che sono stati dispersi lontani gli uni dagli altri.
L'unica cosa alla quale riesco a pensare, ossessivamente, é come fargliela pagare. Anche lui é sposato e penso a come farlo sapere a sua moglie, mentre la mia penso a come sputtanarla con tutti. Parenti e amici.
Ma poi penso anche che non servirebbe a farmi sentire meglio. Che non servirebbe nemmeno a mia figlia. 


Disperso, confuso e schifato


----------



## Sbriciolata (3 Giugno 2014)

Disperso ha detto:


> Buongiorno a tutti.
> Ieri sono andato via di casa. Mia moglie, la mia compagna, la madre di mia figlia ha scopato con un vicino di casa. Non un amico ma un buon conoscente.
> Li ho scoperti da circa una settimana e ieri non ce l'ho fatta. Sono dovuto scappare da quello schifo.
> Non riesco a parlare di come mi sento anche se le persone a me piú vicine sanno quello che é successo.
> ...


Ciao, benvenuto.
Quanti anni ha tua figlia?
Come hai scoperto il misfatto?


----------



## Calimero (3 Giugno 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ciao, benvenuto
> Quanti anni ha tua figlia?
> Come hai scoperto il misfatto?


Ciao sbriciolati.
Mia figlia ha 13 anni.
Mi sono accorto di messaggi strani sul cellulare e ho controllato. Penso che lei contasse sulla fiducia reciproca che ci siamo sempre accordati e che mai avrei guardato nel suo telefono. Una cosa squallidamente banale


----------



## lothar57 (3 Giugno 2014)

Disperso ha detto:


> Buongiorno a tutti.
> Ieri sono andato via di casa. Mia moglie, la mia compagna, la madre di mia figlia ha scopato con un vicino di casa. Non un amico ma un buon conoscente.
> Li ho scoperti da circa una settimana e ieri non ce l'ho fatta. Sono dovuto scappare da quello schifo.
> Non riesco a parlare di come mi sento anche se le persone a me piú vicine sanno quello che é successo.
> ...



Scusa ma ''lui''cosa c'entra scusa???poi ''sputtanarlo'',e perche???amico mica e'colpa nostra se tante mogli sono zoccole..no???


----------



## oscuro (3 Giugno 2014)

*Si*



lothar57 ha detto:


> Scusa ma ''lui''cosa c'entra scusa???poi ''sputtanarlo'',e perche???amico mica e'colpa nostra se tante mogli sono zoccole..no???


E ma ti rode il culo non essertene accorto prima magari?


----------



## zanna (3 Giugno 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Scusa ma ''lui''cosa c'entra scusa???poi ''sputtanarlo'',e perche???amico mica e'colpa nostra se tante mogli sono zoccole..no???


Tempismo perfetto ... :blank:


----------



## zanna (3 Giugno 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> E ma ti rode il culo non essertene accorto prima magari?


Figa se ti rode ... :incazzato:


----------



## Calimero (3 Giugno 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Scusa ma ''lui''cosa c'entra scusa???poi ''sputtanarlo'',e perche???amico mica e'colpa nostra se tante mogli sono zoccole..no???


Mi conosce. É entrato in casa mia e nella mia vita. Mia moglie è una zoccola. E lui ha tradito la mia fiducia. Sarebbe diverso se non lo conoscessi e lui non conoscesse me


----------



## oscuro (3 Giugno 2014)

*Però*

Adesso però vorrei capire:cosa spinge una donna a farsi sbattere dal vicino di casa....hai un marito,una figlia,ma cosa ti passa per il cervello?se ne hai uno...


----------



## Calimero (3 Giugno 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> E ma ti rode il culo non essertene accorto prima magari?


Non è solo un rodimento. É la mia vita, la mia casa, la mia famiglia che sono crollate


----------



## oscuro (3 Giugno 2014)

*SI*



Disperso ha detto:


> Non è solo un rodimento. É la mia vita, la mia casa, la mia famiglia che sono crollate


Hai ragionissima.Ma come si è giustificata?come hai scoperto?


----------



## lothar57 (3 Giugno 2014)

Disperso ha detto:


> Mi conosce. É entrato in casa mia e nella mia vita. Mia moglie è una zoccola. E lui ha tradito la mia fiducia. Sarebbe diverso se non lo conoscessi e lui non conoscesse me


Scusa Dis...il mio''codice etico''mi impone di nn toccare le mogli degli amici,ma se e'solo un conoscente...


----------



## Calimero (3 Giugno 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Adesso però vorrei capire:cosa spinge una donna a farsi sbattere dal vicino di casa....hai un marito,una figlia,ma cosa ti passa per il cervello?se ne hai uno...


Mi ha detto che si é sentita di nuovo  attraente perché secondo lei non l'altezza abbastanza ultimamente. Cosa non vera. Sono sempre stato innamoratissimo di mia moglie. E non le ho mai fatto mancare le mie attenzioni e il mio apprezzamento come donna e come moglie. 
Mi ha ucciso


----------



## Sbriciolata (3 Giugno 2014)

Disperso ha detto:


> Ciao sbriciolati.
> Mia figlia ha 13 anni.
> Mi sono accorto di messaggi strani sul cellulare e ho controllato. Penso che lei contasse sulla fiducia reciproca che ci siamo sempre accordati e che mai avrei guardato nel suo telefono. Una cosa squallidamente banale


Oh beh, sono tutti convinti di essere insgamabili fino a che non vengono sgamati.
Come ha preso tua figlia il fatto che te ne sei andato? Cosa le hai detto?


----------



## Apollonia (3 Giugno 2014)

Disperso ha detto:


> Buongiorno a tutti.
> Ieri sono andato via di casa. Mia moglie, la mia compagna, la madre di mia figlia ha scopato con un vicino di casa. Non un amico ma un buon conoscente.
> Li ho scoperti da circa una settimana e ieri non ce l'ho fatta. Sono dovuto scappare da quello schifo.
> Non riesco a parlare di come mi sento anche se le persone a me piú vicine sanno quello che é successo.
> ...


Ciao! 
Se non ti sentivi più a tuo agio, hai fatto bene ad andartene di casa. Tua moglie ti ha cercato? Le hai chiesto spiegazioni? Vi siete parlati?
Capisco come ti senti e come me tanti altri qui dentro. Io quando ho scoperto il tradimento mi sono sentita umiliata e schiaffeggiata come non mai. Mi dico sempre che avrei preferito essere picchiata che essere cornuta, ma è andata così.
Se hai voglia di sfogarti sei il benvenuto.
Ti consiglierei però di riflettere sul da farsi (per vendetta) soprattutto per tua figlia. la vendetta non ti farebbe stare meglio, credimi.
Un abbraccio


----------



## Simy (3 Giugno 2014)

Disperso ha detto:


> Non è solo un rodimento. É la mia vita, la mia casa, la mia famiglia che sono crollate



lascia stare la vendetta, non serve a nulla. 
tua figlia cosa sa?


----------



## oscuro (3 Giugno 2014)

*Si*

Disperso coraggio raccontaci.Quante volte è successo?dove?come?che ti ha detto?ha confessato?dajè un pò...


----------



## Calimero (3 Giugno 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Scusa Dis...il mio''codice etico''mi impone di nn toccare le mogli degli amici,ma se e'solo un conoscente...


É piú di un conoscente. Per la normale definizione di amico era un amico. Non lo era ancora totalmente perché per essere amici, per me, bisogna condividere cose piú intime ma la strada era quella. Ci frequentavano da piú di un anno. Anche le nostre famiglie.


----------



## Joey Blow (3 Giugno 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Disperso coraggio raccontaci.Quante volte è successo?dove?come?che ti ha detto?ha confessato?dajè un pò...


Ahahahahahhahahahahahahah! Ou, ma non è che ti ci vuoi fare le seghe con sta storia?


----------



## Simy (3 Giugno 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ahahahahahhahahahahahahah! Ou, ma non è che ti ci vuoi fare le seghe con sta storia?


:risata:


----------



## oscuro (3 Giugno 2014)

*See*



Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ahahahahahhahahahahahahah! Ou, ma non è che ti ci vuoi fare le seghe con sta storia?


Per quelle uso la trasmissione "porta a porta"di bruno vespa


----------



## Joey Blow (3 Giugno 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Per quelle uso la trasmissione "porta a porta"di bruno vespa


Depravato.


----------



## oscuro (3 Giugno 2014)

*Jb*



Joey Blow ha detto:


> Depravato.


De gustibus non disputandum est.


----------



## Calimero (3 Giugno 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Oh beh, sono tutti convinti di essere insgamabili fino a che non vengono sgamati.
> Come ha preso tua figlia il fatto che te ne sei andato? Cosa le hai detto?


Le ho detto che andavo via per un pó perché io e sua madre abbiamo dei problemi. Ha pianto è io ho fatto fatica a non farlo. 
É una ragazzina speciale. Non mi ha chiesto di non andare via. Ci capiamo al volo, io e lei


----------



## Sbriciolata (3 Giugno 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Depravato.


dai ragazzi, su che Disperso ha le budella in mano...


----------



## Calimero (3 Giugno 2014)

Apollonia ha detto:


> Ciao!
> Se non ti sentivi più a tuo agio, hai fatto bene ad andartene di casa. Tua moglie ti ha cercato? Le hai chiesto spiegazioni? Vi siete parlati?
> Capisco come ti senti e come me tanti altri qui dentro. Io quando ho scoperto il tradimento mi sono sentita umiliata e schiaffeggiata come non mai. Mi dico sempre che avrei preferito essere picchiata che essere cornuta, ma è andata così.
> Se hai voglia di sfogarti sei il benvenuto.
> ...


Mia moglie non mi ha cercato. Ma sono andato solo ieri. E sono andato via dicendole di non cercarmi altrimenti avrei dettato tutto a tutti. Compresa nostra figlia. E che mi sarei fatto vivo io con lei. Con mia figlia non c'è bisogno. Compongo il numero di cellulare e ci sentiamo quando vogliamo


----------



## oscuro (3 Giugno 2014)

*Sbri*



Sbriciolata ha detto:


> dai ragazzi, su che Disperso ha le budella in mano...


Ho capito,ma per adesso ci ha scritto solo che la moglie è zoccola....ed il resto?


----------



## lothar57 (3 Giugno 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Oh beh, sono tutti convinti di essere insgamabili fino a che non vengono sgamati.
> Come ha preso tua figlia il fatto che te ne sei andato? Cosa le hai detto?




​


----------



## oscuro (3 Giugno 2014)

*Si*



Disperso ha detto:


> Mia moglie non mi ha cercato. Ma sono andato solo ieri. E sono andato via dicendole di non cercarmi altrimenti avrei dettato tutto a tutti. Compresa nostra figlia. E che mi sarei fatto vivo io con lei. Con mia figlia non c'è bisogno. Compongo il numero di cellulare e ci sentiamo quando vogliamo


Ma ci spieghi cosa è successo?Sto vicino di casa come cazzo è entrato a casa tua?dove?come?quando?quanto?


----------



## Calimero (3 Giugno 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Disperso coraggio raccontaci.Quante volte è successo?dove?come?che ti ha detto?ha confessato?dajè un pò...


Non mi interessano i dettagli. Ho chiesto solo da quanto tempo andava avanti. 3 mesi. 
Non ha potuto negare
Che differenza farebbe sapere le risposte alle tue domande per me ma soprattutto per te?


----------



## Calimero (3 Giugno 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma ci spieghi cosa è successo?Sto vicino di casa come cazzo è entrato a casa tua?dove?come?quando?quanto?


Come si entra a casa di un vicino che frequenti. Abbiamo degli interessi in comune e anche le famiglie si frequentavano. Che differenza fa?


----------



## Calimero (3 Giugno 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ​


Ma le stai facendo a me?


----------



## Tubarao (3 Giugno 2014)

Disperso ha detto:


> Come si entra a casa di un vicino che frequenti. Abbiamo degli interessi in comune e anche le Pontremoli si frequentavano. Che differenza fa?


Eeeh lo fanno lo fanno, in genere le Pontremoli lo fanno


----------



## Calimero (3 Giugno 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Eeeh lo fanno lo fanno, in genere le Pontremoli lo fanno


Completamento automatico del tablet


----------



## oscuro (3 Giugno 2014)

*Secondo*



Disperso ha detto:


> Non mi interessano i dettagli. Ho chiesto solo da quanto tempo andava avanti. 3 mesi.
> Non ha potuto negare
> Che differenza farebbe sapere le risposte alle tue domande per me ma soprattutto per te?


Una grossa differenza.Scusa è la stessa cosa se è partita da lei o da lui?è la stessa cosa se ti ha tradito già in passato?è la stessa cosa se ti ha tradito dentro casa tua?se già conosceva sto tizio?come si è giustificata?che dici?


----------



## Calimero (3 Giugno 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma ci spieghi cosa è successo?Sto vicino di casa come cazzo è entrato a casa tua?dove?come?quando?quanto?


Sei stato tradito?


----------



## oscuro (3 Giugno 2014)

*Si*



Disperso ha detto:


> Sei stato tradito?


No ,sono un pentito.Quindi?


----------



## Calimero (3 Giugno 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Una grossa differenza.Scusa è la stessa cosa se è partita da lei? é la stessa cosa se ti ha tradito già in passato?è la stessa cosa se ti ha tradito dentro casa tua?se già conosceva sto tizio?come si è giustificata?che dici?


vorrei capire cosa intendi per grossa differenza.che sarebbe più grave il tradimento a seconda delle risposte alle tue domande?
In passato non so. Non penso. Come si é giustificata l'ho scritto.
Quello che ho voluto sapere io era come fosse stato possibile se dice di amarmi. E le risposte non sono state convincenti. Il resto probabilmente lo vorrò sapere in lá


----------



## Calimero (3 Giugno 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> No ,sono un pentito.Quindi?


Pentito perché hai tradito?
Quindi nulla. Chiedevo quale fosse la tua esperienza.
Se ne hai


----------



## Sbriciolata (3 Giugno 2014)

Disperso ha detto:


> Non mi interessano i dettagli. Ho chiesto solo da quanto tempo stravaganti. 3 mesi.
> Non ha potuto negare
> Che differenza farebbe sapere le risposte alle tue domande per me ma soprattutto per te?


lascia stare, cercano di sdrammatizzare. Credo però che obbiettivamente per te sia troppo presto.
Quindi a tua figlia non hai detto nulla.
Cosa pensi di fare?


----------



## Eratò (3 Giugno 2014)

Disperso ha detto:


> Buongiorno a tutti.
> Ieri sono andato via di casa. Mia moglie, la mia compagna, la madre di mia figlia ha scopato con un vicino di casa. Non un amico ma un buon conoscente.
> Li ho scoperti da circa una settimana e ieri non ce l'ho fatta. Sono dovuto scappare da quello schifo.
> Non riesco a parlare di come mi sento anche se le persone a me piú vicine sanno quello che é successo.
> ...


Benvenuto Disperso.Hai ragione a sentirti cosi...tutti ci siamo sentiti così alla scoperta.Hai  fatto bene ad allontanarti.Ci vuole il distacco per poter raccogliere di nuovo i pezzi di te stesso e trovare un minimo di lucidità per ragionare sui prossimi passi da fare.Adesso ti sembra una valanga che t'ha travolto ma passerà piano piano fino a trovare un equilibrio.
Pensa a stare bene tu e la tua piccolina.


----------



## lothar57 (3 Giugno 2014)

Disperso ha detto:


> Ma le stai facendo a me?



Daiiii Disperso secondo te????????
Se nn l'ha capito sono un traditore,e il solo pensiero di essere sgamato.:scared:....capito????


----------



## Calimero (3 Giugno 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> lascia stare, cercano di sdrammatizzare. Credo però che obbiettivamente per te sia troppo presto.
> Quindi a tua figlia non hai detto nulla.
> Cosa pensi di fare?


Va bene.
Per ora la preserveró. Poi non so. Non intendo prendermi la colpa della fine del mio matrimonio con lei nel caso che questa possibilità si concretizzasse. E non intendo prendermi responsabilità che non sono mie.


----------



## Fiammetta (3 Giugno 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Per quelle uso la trasmissione "porta a porta"di bruno vespa


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Calimero (3 Giugno 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Daiiii Disperso secondo te????????
> Se nn l'ha capito sono un traditore,e il solo pensiero di essere sgamato.:scared:....capito????


Capisco


----------



## Calimero (3 Giugno 2014)

Non capisco come si possa mettere seriamente e probabilmente in maniera definitiva a repentaglio un matrimonio e una famiglia per qualche scopata. Non ho capito un cazzo della della vita


----------



## oscuro (3 Giugno 2014)

*Si*



Sbriciolata ha detto:


> lascia stare, cercano di sdrammatizzare. Credo però che obbiettivamente per te sia troppo presto.
> Quindi a tua figlia non hai detto nulla.
> Cosa pensi di fare?


Io stavolta cercavo solo di capire,per me fra una volta e diverse volte c'è differenza,avrei voluto capire le dinamiche,e come si è giustificata se si è giustificata.Nessuna risposta,pazienza.


----------



## oscuro (3 Giugno 2014)

*Fiammetta*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


La normalità è un concetto che non mi appartiene più!


----------



## Eratò (3 Giugno 2014)

Disperso ha detto:


> Va bene.
> Per ora la preserveró. Poi non so. *Non intendo prendermi la colpa della fine del mio matrimonio con lei nel caso che questa possibilità si concretizzasse. E non intendo prendermi responsabilità che non sono mie.*


Caspita Disperso ti vedo molto preparato per tutti i cliché che lei ti dirà e parecchio agguerito...niente male


----------



## Eratò (3 Giugno 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io stavolta cercavo solo di capire,per me* fra una volta e diverse volte c'è differenza,*avrei voluto capire le dinamiche,e come si è giustificata se si è giustificata.Nessuna risposta,pazienza.


E la differenza quale sarebbe?


----------



## Eratò (3 Giugno 2014)

Disperso ha detto:


> Non capisco come si possa mettere seriamente e probabilmente in maniera definitiva a repentaglio un matrimonio e una famiglia per qualche scopata. Non ho capito un cazzo della della vita


Benvenuto al club allora!:mrgreen:Se ci riuniamo facciamo un continente:mrgreen:


----------



## Calimero (3 Giugno 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io stavolta cercavo solo di capire,per me fra una volta e diverse volte c'è differenza,avrei voluto capire le dinamiche,e come si è giustificata se si è giustificata.Nessuna risposta,pazienza.


Non hai letto. Ho scritto come si é giustificata e ho scritto che andava avanti da 3 mesi. Piú di una sicuramente. 2 o 5 fa differenza?


----------



## Calimero (3 Giugno 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> Benvenuto al club allora!:mrgreen:Se ci riuniamo facciamo un continente:mrgreen:


Ci vuole una tessera?:mexican:


----------



## oscuro (3 Giugno 2014)

*Si*



Erato' ha detto:


> E la differenza quale sarebbe?


Per me nessuna.Però cerco anche di capire che chi ha una casa,un mutuo,una figlia,magari fra una stronzata di una sera e 4 mesi di stronzate ci possa essere differenza.


----------



## Fiammetta (3 Giugno 2014)

Disperso ha detto:


> Buongiorno a tutti.
> Ieri sono andato via di casa. Mia moglie, la mia compagna, la madre di mia figlia ha scopato con un vicino di casa. Non un amico ma un buon conoscente.
> Li ho scoperti da circa una settimana e ieri non ce l'ho fatta. Sono dovuto scappare da quello schifo.
> Non riesco a parlare di come mi sento anche se le persone a me piú vicine sanno quello che é successo.
> ...


Benvenuto, inutile dirti che le vendete servono a poco, concentrati sul benessere di tua figlia


----------



## lothar57 (3 Giugno 2014)

Disperso ha detto:


> Non capisco come si possa mettere seriamente e probabilmente in maniera definitiva a repentaglio un matrimonio e una famiglia per qualche scopata. Non ho capito un cazzo della della vita


semplice..nn si fa'a casa.Preferibilmente motel a 100km da casa,con cancello nero alto 3 metri...


----------



## Eratò (3 Giugno 2014)

Disperso ha detto:


> Ci vuole una tessera?:mexican:


nooooooo....a me mi hanno ammessa cosi:corna:
a parte gli scherzi adesso pensi "ma come cavolo fanno questi a scherzare" ma ti assicuro che ci arriverai pure tu....con un po'di amarezza ma scherzerai......vedi di stare qui pero eh? cosi scherzeremo tutti insieme


----------



## Calimero (3 Giugno 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> Caspita Disperso ti vedo molto preparato per tutti i cliché che lei ti dirà e parecchio agguerito...niente male


Sono innamoratissimo di lei e mi ha gettato in un baratro ma non le permetteró di distruggermi


----------



## Divì (3 Giugno 2014)

Disperso ha detto:


> Non capisco come si possa mettere seriamente e probabilmente in maniera definitiva a repentaglio un matrimonio e una famiglia per qualche scopata. Non ho capito un cazzo della della vita


Ciao, amico, e benvenuto.

Andando avanti in questa "bella" esperienza, comunque andra' a finire, anche quando sarai lucido e magari tutto sara' finito per il meglio (non mi sbilancio su quale possa essere per te, per voi) ti accorgerai che le uniche due domande che non troveranno una risposta sono quelle che hai formulato subito:
- come puo' avermi tradito quando diceva di amarmi?
- come si puo' mettere a repentaglio un matrimonio e una famiglia per una scopata, ma anche per piu' scopate?

Queste domande resteranno senza risposta per sempre e costituiranno la zona d'ombra in cui col tempo sara' sempre meglio non tentare di far luce.

Ci ho provato un tutti i modi, ma ogni tentativo ha rischiato di mandare all'aria il lavoro di ricostruzione della fiducia che stiamo portando avanti.

Il motivo e' semplice, non lo sanno nemmeno loro.


Un abbraccio di solidarieta'


----------



## Brunetta (3 Giugno 2014)

Tu, nonostante tutto, senti che tua moglie ti vuole bene?


----------



## Fiammetta (3 Giugno 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> La normalità è un concetto che non mi appartiene più!


 non esser esagerato


----------



## oscuro (3 Giugno 2014)

*Si*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> non esser esagerato


Dalla porcellana ai plastici...che brutta fine...grazie a te.


----------



## sienne (3 Giugno 2014)

Ciao

la botta è estremamente fresca ... 

hai una minima idea, in che direzione di vuoi muovere?

e tua moglie, che posizione prende verso te e l'insieme?


sienne


----------



## Calimero (3 Giugno 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> nooooooo....a me mi hanno ammessa cosi:corna:
> a parte gli scherzi adesso pensi "ma come cavolo fanno questi a scherzare" ma ti assicuro che ci arriverai pure tu....con un po'di amarezza ma scherzerai......vedi di stare qui pero eh? cosi scherzeremo tutti insieme


Forse sará più facile scherzare con estranei


----------



## Calimero (3 Giugno 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Tu, nonostante tutto, senti che tua moglie ti vuole bene?


Io sento quello che provo io. Quello che prova lei credo sarà ininfluente sulle mie decisioni. lo sarà se capirò se é sincera. potrebbe anche essere che ad un certo punto nemmeno la sua sincerità basterà a salvarci. adesso non so proprio come pensarla. e forse non ci voglio ancora pensare. Adesso preferisco pensare che non mi voglia bene altrimenti impazzisco


----------



## Calimero (3 Giugno 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> la botta è estremamente fresca ...
> 
> hai una minima idea, in che direzione di vuoi muovere?
> 
> ...


Non le ho permesso di prendere nessuna posizione. le ho detto che mi faceva troppo male sapere cosa pensa e che le avrebbe fatto molto male anche a lei se lo avesse fatto.
A volte penso che non potrò mai passarci sopra. altre  che una speranza c'è. Quello che so per certo nella mia confusione é che saró e dovró essere solo io a decidere cosa è meglio per noi. lei ha già fatto troppo in solitario


----------



## Calimero (3 Giugno 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Benvenuto, inutile dirti che le vendete servono a poco, concentrati sul benessere di tua figlia


Non ne sono sicuro e cerco di rifletterci.


----------



## Fiammetta (3 Giugno 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Dalla porcellana ai plastici...che brutta fine...grazie a te.


Consapevole che stiamo spaccando il 3D del nostro nuovo amico disperso, da quando sei passato ai plastici? Tipo bruno vespa? :singleeye:


----------



## Fiammetta (3 Giugno 2014)

Disperso ha detto:


> Non ne sono sicuro e cerco di rifletterci.


Da tradita le vendette non servono, fidati. Quello che serve è prendere respiro e allontanarsi un po' ( come hai fatto tu) per valutare tutto da una certa distanza fisica ed emotiva, tenendo presente che nel periodo che resterai fuori casa devi esser più presente nei riguardi di tua figlia e confortarla e rassicurarla nei limiti del possibile. Prima di tutto devi capire cosa vuoi tu, poi quando avrai le idee più chiare potrai agire e chiarire con tua moglie. parlare con tutti di ciò che ha fatto e rendere edotta la moglie del tuo vicino non ti aiuterà in alcun modo, al limite puoi parlare con lui visto che vi conoscete e dirgli chiaramente che nel caso tu e  tua moglie decidiate nel tempo di ripartire, lui deve eclissarsi, questo si


----------



## sienne (3 Giugno 2014)

Disperso ha detto:


> Non le ho permesso di prendere nessuna posizione. le ho detto che mi faceva troppo male sapere cosa pensa e che le avrebbe fatto molto male anche a lei se lo avesse fatto.
> A volte penso che non potrò mai passarci sopra. altre  che una speranza c'è. Quello che so per certo nella mia confusione é che saró e dovró essere solo io a decidere cosa è meglio per noi. lei ha già fatto troppo in solitario



Ciao

uuhh, non sottovalutare il dopo-tradimento. 
Se decidi, che un futuro ci possa essere, 
allora dipende anche tanto dal come si pone 
tua moglie. Se è aperta al tuo di male, al tuo 
percorso di risanamento, come si vede e come no. 

Vedi, lei ha tradito. Il problema è suo, non tuo. 
Da scoprire è, che problema ha? Poca occupazione?
Sentirsi utile? Bisogni di riconoscimento? Di valuta?

Il sesso, a volte, viene usato per raggiungere altri bisogni ... 
E tua moglie non ha saputo gestire e affrontare ... 
Perché? ... È una donna debole? ... 


sienne


----------



## sienne (3 Giugno 2014)

Ciao

non sono molto in accordo, con la questione della vendetta. 
Una vendetta, non risolve il problema, verissimo. 
Ma può ristabilire in se stessi un certo equilibrio di forze. 
Che aiuta poi, ad affrontare l'insieme e il tutto ... 

Da riflettere è solo, che tipo di vendetta ... 
Una vendetta sana ... non distruttiva ... 


sienne


----------



## Fiammetta (3 Giugno 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> non sono molto in accordo, con la questione della vendetta.
> Una vendetta, non risolve il problema, verissimo.
> ...


Andarsene per un po' agli occhi del traditore è già una punizione, una piccola vendetta


----------



## sienne (3 Giugno 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Andarsene per un po' agli occhi del traditore è già una punizione, una piccola vendetta



Ciao

infatti. Ha già iniziato. 

Anche farle prendere "un colpo", 
su cose che a lei sono molto importanti. 
Basta qualche ora ... 


sienne


----------



## Eratò (3 Giugno 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Per me nessuna.Però cerco anche di capire ch*e chi ha una casa,un mutuo,una figlia*,magari fra una stronzata di una sera e 4 mesi di stronzate ci possa essere differenza.


Chi ha tutto questo non dovrebbe neanche pensare di fare una stronzata.....che sia una volta che siano 4mesi pperché alla fine la stronzata non si cancella mai del tutto e sempre stronzata rimane in chi lo scopre.Ma lo so è un utopia


----------



## sienne (3 Giugno 2014)

Ciao

però mi sa, che questo conoscente, starà tremando anche come una foglia. 
Se vi frequentavate con le famiglie ... e ora, chiaro, non è più possibile,
la moglie di lui, prima o poi ... vorrà pure sapere il perché ... chiederà ... 

suppongo ... 


sienne


----------



## disincantata (3 Giugno 2014)

Disperso ha detto:


> Ci vuole una tessera?:mexican:


No. Bastano le corna. Io ne ho da vendere o prestare. 

Benvenuto.

lasciare stare tua figlia e la moglie di lui entrambe non hanno colpe.

Devi solo parlare con tua moglie. Sarà dura. Cercherà di sminuire tutto.

Come andava la vostra vita prima del tradimento?


----------



## Calimero (3 Giugno 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> No. Bastano le corna. Io ne ho da vendere o prestare.
> 
> Benvenuto.
> 
> ...


Andava bene. Concordia. Solidarietà. Sesso. Dialogo. Risate. che altro ci vuole?


----------



## Zod (3 Giugno 2014)

Disperso ha detto:


> Buongiorno a tutti.
> Ieri sono andato via di casa. Mia moglie, la mia compagna, la madre di mia figlia ha scopato con un vicino di casa. Non un amico ma un buon conoscente.
> Li ho scoperti da circa una settimana e ieri non ce l'ho fatta. Sono dovuto scappare da quello schifo.
> Non riesco a parlare di come mi sento anche se le persone a me piú vicine sanno quello che é successo.
> ...


Hai fatto bene ad allontanarti ed è meglio che non fai nulla finchè la ragione non comincia a prevalere sulla rabbia. Il modello femminile di tua figlia è la madre, e se la sputtani farai più male a lei di quanto potrai farne a tua moglie. Fai passare questo momento di dolore cieco, e poi cerca di capire se vale la pena ritentare o se è il caso di separarti. Tieni presente che tua figlia sta entrando in una età molto difficile, quindi forse almeno un tentativo di qualche anno lo potete fare per vedere se c'è spazio per superare quello che è successo. 

L'assurditá di chi rischia la famiglia per una scopata, è paragonabile a quella di chi si separa per la stessa ragione. Tre mesi non sono tanti, potrebbe quasi fare bene al vostro rapporto, tutto sta a capire se vi amate ancora. Lei nonostante abbia cercato altro, e tu nonostante lei ti abbia tradito.


----------



## Apollonia (3 Giugno 2014)

Disperso ha detto:


> Andava bene. Concordia. Solidarietà. Sesso. Dialogo. Risate. che altro ci vuole?


Così fa ancora più male... forse sarebbe stato meglio come nel mio caso, un po' di crisi...
Mi dispiace, ma fra tutti mi dispiace per tua figlia. Stalle vicino il più possibile, e cerca di spiegarle, nei limiti del possibile, il tuo allontanamento da casa.


----------



## sienne (3 Giugno 2014)

Disperso ha detto:


> Andava bene. Concordia. Solidarietà. Sesso. Dialogo. Risate. che altro ci vuole?



Ciao 

qualcosa a tua moglie, è venuto a mancare. 
Forse non lo sa, neanche lei ... 
Ma dovreste dialogare ... ritrovare la parola. 

I tuoi amici più cari, che sanno e che vi conoscono,
cosa ti hanno consigliato o detto?


sienne


----------



## disincantata (3 Giugno 2014)

Disperso ha detto:


> Forse sará più facile scherzare con estranei


Ti sembrerà impossibile ma  si riesce a scherzare anche con chi ci ha traditi delle corna che portiamo.

Dopo due anni nel mio caso.


----------



## Apollonia (3 Giugno 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Ti sembrerà impossibile ma  si riesce a scherzare anche con chi ci ha traditi delle corna che portiamo.
> 
> Dopo due anni nel mio caso.


Ciao Disy!
Io non riesco ancora a scherzare con lui, anzi, ma con voi sì! E mi sto rendendo conto che il forum sta diventando terapeutico.


----------



## Joey Blow (3 Giugno 2014)

Apollonia ha detto:


> Ciao Disy!
> Io non riesco ancora a scherzare con lui, anzi, ma con voi sì! E mi sto rendendo conto che il forum sta diventando terapeutico.


Se sei di Milano o zone limitrofe potreste pure fare l'allegro club delle sessantenni con Disincagliata e Brunilde, tipo Sex And The City solo con meno sex.


----------



## disincantata (3 Giugno 2014)

Disperso ha detto:


> Andava bene. Concordia. Solidarietà. Sesso. Dialogo. Risate. che altro ci vuole?


Bisognerebbe te lo spiegasse lei  come mai si è lasciata andare ed oltretutto con un amico e conoscendo la moglie.

Scooorretta quindi anche verso la moglie.

Per quello eviterei di dirlo a chiunque.

per la figlia sarebbe un doppio trauma.

Tua moglie potrebbe prendersela con te.

Inoltre sullo sviluppo futuro della figlia potrebbe incidere molto negativamente.

Raccontale solo che avete dei problemi.

Se la ami passata la rabbia, la delusione  potrebbe venirti voglia di riprovarci.


----------



## Eratò (3 Giugno 2014)

Disperso ha detto:


> Forse sará più facile scherzare con estranei





disincantata ha detto:


> Ti sembrerà impossibile ma  si riesce a scherzare anche con chi ci ha traditi delle corna che portiamo.
> 
> Dopo due anni nel mio caso.





Apollonia ha detto:


> Ciao Disy!
> Io non riesco ancora a scherzare con lui, anzi, ma con voi sì! E mi sto rendendo conto che il forum sta diventando terapeutico.


Cazzarola vedessi le battutine che faccio io a mio marito ogni volta che si lamenta del mal di schiena:mrgreen::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## disincantata (3 Giugno 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Se sei di Milano o zone limitrofe potreste pure fare l'allegro club delle sessantenni con Disincagliata e Brunilde, tipo Sex And The City solo con meno sex.


Questo lo dici tu.

Ieri uno mi pedinava/tampinava sul lungomare. 

Oggi in aeroporto un altro.

Entrambi molto più giovani ah ah ah




Prima non ci facevo caso.


----------



## disincantata (3 Giugno 2014)

Apollonia ha detto:


> Ciao Disy!
> Io non riesco ancora a scherzare con lui, anzi, ma con voi sì! E mi sto rendendo conto che il forum sta diventando terapeutico.


È ancora presto.


Come stai?


----------



## Rabarbaro (3 Giugno 2014)

Disperso ha detto:


> Buongiorno a tutti.
> Ieri sono andato via di casa. Mia moglie, la mia compagna, la madre di mia figlia ha scopato con un vicino di casa. Non un amico ma un buon conoscente.
> Li ho scoperti da circa una settimana e ieri non ce l'ho fatta. Sono dovuto scappare da quello schifo.
> Non riesco a parlare di come mi sento anche se le persone a me piú vicine sanno quello che é successo.
> ...


Ciao Disperso!

Sai, ci sono degli eventi che tagliano la vita a metà, lasciandone una fetta prima ed una fetta dopo, un po' come piantare una bandierina lungo un strada a far da confine al tratto che abbiamo percorso di corsa ed a quello in cui abbiamo iniziato a strasciare.
Tu, probabilmente, credi di aver appena varcato quel confine e il coltello lo ha usato tua moglie e la bandierina l'ha piantata il tuo vicino di casa.
Ma è tutto sbagliato!

L'unico a poter scegliere quando e dove tagliare sei tu, e tua moglie non è diventata vigliacca e falsa dal momento in cui ti ha tradito, perchè forse lo era già quando vi siete sposati e fors'anche prima.
E il tuo vicino di casa è un espediente, uno strumento e un paraculo qualunque, usato da una donna che solo a te doveva fedeltà per fare male solo a te, in questo -dunque- assolutamente irrilevante.

Non lasciare al simulacro di tua moglie, perchè ormai di lei sono rimaste solo le spoglie, avendone perso la funzione, il privilegio di scegliere della tua vita al posto tuo, costringendoti ancora a farla restare il centro dei tuoi pensieri -fin troppo nobili- di vendetta!

Se non segni sul calendario quando cambi un paio di scarpe vecchie che non ti garbano più, tanto vale non segnere neppure la rimozione di una moglie ormai inutile.

Mogli, bah, le vendono un po' ovunque a poco prezzo, anche per corrispondenza...

Dopo esser passato all'isola ecologica, fai un salto in qualche centro commerciale!

Ciao!


----------



## sienne (3 Giugno 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Questo lo dici tu.
> 
> Ieri uno mi pedinava/tampinava sul lungomare.
> 
> ...



Ciao

anche io. Non lo notavo. E se lo notavo, 
era solo quando proprio era lampante ... 


Come granelli di sabbia al mare ... 


sienne


----------



## emme76 (3 Giugno 2014)

Potrebbe, secondo te, essere più di una scopata? 



Disperso ha detto:


> Non capisco come si possa mettere seriamente e probabilmente in maniera definitiva a repentaglio un matrimonio e una famiglia per qualche scopata. Non ho capito un cazzo della della vita


----------



## Calimero (3 Giugno 2014)

emme76 ha detto:


> Potrebbe, secondo te, essere più di una scopata?


lo é. 3 mesi lo sono


----------



## Joey Blow (3 Giugno 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Questo lo dici tu.
> 
> *Ieri uno mi pedinava/tampinava sul lungomare.
> 
> ...


Miravano alla borsa.


----------



## Fiammetta (3 Giugno 2014)

Disperso ha detto:


> Andava bene. Concordia. Solidarietà. Sesso. Dialogo. Risate. che altro ci vuole?


Scusa la sincerità ma evidentemente per lei benissimo non andava visto che ha intrecciato una relazione con il vicino


----------



## Nicka (3 Giugno 2014)

Che ti ha fatto la moglie del tuo vicino?
Metti le cose in chiaro con tua moglie, prendi delle decisioni sul vostro rapporto, ma lascia fuori altre persone...


----------



## Joey Blow (3 Giugno 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> *Che ti ha fatto la moglie del tuo vicino?*
> Metti le cose in chiaro con tua moglie, prendi delle decisioni sul vostro rapporto, ma lascia fuori altre persone...


E' sempre più verde.


----------



## Nicka (3 Giugno 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> E' sempre più verde.


----------



## Apollonia (3 Giugno 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Se sei di Milano o zone limitrofe potreste pure fare l'allegro club delle sessantenni con Disincagliata e Brunilde, tipo Sex And The City solo con meno sex.


chi ti ha detto meno sex???


----------



## Calimero (3 Giugno 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> E' sempre più verde.


se fosse cosi potrei provare a fumarla


----------



## Calimero (3 Giugno 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Scusa la sincerità ma evidentemente per lei benissimo non andava visto che ha intrecciato una relazione con il vicino


la giustificazione addotta non convinceva nemmeno lei più di tanto


----------



## Fiammetta (3 Giugno 2014)

Disperso ha detto:


> la giustificazione addotta non convinceva nemmeno lei più di tanto


Cosa ti ha detto che si sentiva trascurata ?


----------



## Calimero (3 Giugno 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Cosa ti ha detto che si sentiva trascurata ?


si non apprezzata a sufficienza. ma non ha nemmeno insistito più di tanto.  io ero l'altra parte della coppia. ha almeno avuto la decenza di non insistere su questo punto perché io l'ho sempre apprezzata molto. attenzioni. dedizione a lei e alla nostra famiglia. cura.nei limiti del possibile mai darla per scontata. Sesso a gogo. Non sono comunque un una persona facilissima perché sono molto testardo ma non l'ho mai schiacciata. no. Non trovo nessuna giustificazione ragionevole. e in definitiva nemmeno quella  che mi ha dato lo é.
mi ha tradito col vicino di casa che frequentavamo, perdio


----------



## Joey Blow (3 Giugno 2014)

Disperso ha detto:


> si non apprezzata a sufficienza. ma non ha nemmeno insistito più di tanto.  io ero l'altra parte della coppia. ha almeno avuto la decenza di non insistere su questo punto perché io l'ho sempre apprezzata molto. attenzioni. dedizione a lei e alla nostra famiglia. cura.nei limiti del possibile mai darla per scontata. Sesso a gogo. Non sono comunque un una persona facilissima perché sono molto testardo ma non l'ho mai schiacciata. no. Non trovo nessuna giustificazione ragionevole. e in definitiva nemmeno quella  che mi ha dato lo é.
> mi ha tradito col vicino di casa che frequentavamo, perdio


Da quanto tempo state insieme? Meglio ancora, quanti anni aveva quando vi siete messi insieme?


----------



## Calimero (3 Giugno 2014)

mi sono reso conto di aver scritto ero e non sono l'altra parte della coppia.


----------



## Calimero (3 Giugno 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Da quanto tempo state insieme? Meglio ancora, quanti anni aveva quando vi siete messi insieme?


18 anni. 3 anni di fidanzamento di cui 1 di convivenza e poi ci siamo sposati


----------



## Joey Blow (3 Giugno 2014)

Disperso ha detto:


> 18 anni. 3 anni di fidanzamento di cui 1 di convivenza e poi ci siamo sposati


Quindi tu in pratica sei stato l'unico o quasi, no?


----------



## Fiammetta (3 Giugno 2014)

Disperso ha detto:


> si non apprezzata a sufficienza. ma non ha nemmeno insistito più di tanto.  io ero l'altra parte della coppia. ha almeno avuto la decenza di non insistere su questo punto perché io l'ho sempre apprezzata molto. attenzioni. dedizione a lei e alla nostra famiglia. cura.nei limiti del possibile mai darla per scontata. Sesso a gogo. Non sono comunque un una persona facilissima perché sono molto testardo ma non l'ho mai schiacciata. no. Non trovo nessuna giustificazione ragionevole. e in definitiva nemmeno quella  che mi ha dato lo é.
> mi ha tradito col vicino di casa che frequentavamo, perdio


Non ha cercato di fermarsi quando le hai detto che te ne andavi?


----------



## Calimero (3 Giugno 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Quindi tu in pratica sei stato l'unico o quasi, no?


diciamo che abbiamo avuto le nostre esperienze. siamo coetanei. lei più grande di qualche mese. ci siamo conosciuti a 24 anni. Non giovanissimi insomma


----------



## Joey Blow (3 Giugno 2014)

Disperso ha detto:


> diciamo che abbiamo avuto le nostre esperienze. siamo coetanei. lei più grande di qualche mese. ci siamo conosciuti a 24 anni. Non giovanissimi insomma


Ah ok. Avevo capito che lei avesse diciott'anni quando vi siete messi insieme.


----------



## Calimero (3 Giugno 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Non ha cercato di fermarsi quando le hai detto che te ne andavi?


fermarmi? ti posso garantire che é cosciente che non avrebbe potuto fare  nulla è io ho fatto in modo che non le venisse certo in mente di farlo. anche se credo che avrebbe voluto


----------



## Fiammetta (3 Giugno 2014)

Disperso ha detto:


> fermarmi? ti posso garantire che é cosciente che non avrebbe potuto fare  nulla è io ho fatto in modo che non le venisse certo in mente di farlo. anche se credo che avrebbe voluto


Posso chiederti che  tipo di rapporto c'era tra voi due? Condivisione? Appoggio? Equilibrato ? Se hai voglia di rispondere of course


----------



## Calimero (3 Giugno 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Posso chiederti che  tipo di  rapporto c'era tra voi due? Condivisione? Appoggio? Equilibrato ? Se hai voglia di rispondere of course


io credevo un bellissimo rapporto. 
c'era dialogo. passione. condivisione e il nostro é sempre stato un rapporto alla pari. non capisco. mi scoppia la testa al solo pensarci


----------



## gas (3 Giugno 2014)

Disperso ha detto:


> Buongiorno a tutti.
> Ieri sono andato via di casa. Mia moglie, la mia compagna, la madre di mia figlia ha scopato con un vicino di casa. Non un amico ma un buon conoscente.
> Li ho scoperti da circa una settimana e ieri non ce l'ho fatta. Sono dovuto scappare da quello schifo.
> Non riesco a parlare di come mi sento anche se le persone a me piú vicine sanno quello che é successo.
> ...


ciao e benvenuto,
ovviamente è una ferita molto fresca per cui ci vuole del tempo perchè si rimargini se mai si rimarginerà.
però non capisco cosa ti porta a mettere di mezzo la moglie di lui, capisco la tua rabbia ma perchè far soffrire un'altra persona?
veditela con tua moglie, è solo lei la colpevole nei tuoi confronti


----------



## Fiammetta (3 Giugno 2014)

Disperso ha detto:


> io credevo un bellissimo rapporto.
> c'era dialogo. passione. condivisione e il nostro é sempre stato un rapporto alla pari. non capisco. mi scoppia la testa al solo pensarci


Dovrai necessariamente chiarire con lei ed ascoltarla se no non riuscirai mai a capire


----------



## MaiPiú (3 Giugno 2014)

Prenditi tutto il tempo che ti serve.
Pensane mille ma non agire in fretta.
Sfoga la rabbia, pensa a te e alla piccola.
Quando Ti ha tradito non lo faceva per farti male, ma solo perchè aveva bisogno di sentirsi nuova in una situazione nuova.
Ora tu la vivi come una ferita inferta a te.
Invece era puro egoismo.
Non incolparti piú del dovuto.
Quando la rabbia sarà sbollita vedrai il tradimento da un altro punto di vista.
Ti servirà per capire chi c'è dietro il tradimento.
Anche questo, nostro malgrado, è un modo per conoscere chi ci sta al fianco.
Puó esserci una persona che non è affatto come credevi che fosse o come ti faceva credere di essere.
Oppure puó esserci una persona che ha commesso un errore e che vuole riparare.
Capirai solo allora se vale la pena o no continuare.
Aspetta quel momento e non forzarti di fare altro.
Purtroppo dopo che ci siamo "beccati" il tradimento, dobbiamo anche subirne le conseguenze.
Tutte.
Non possiamo scegliere di non essere traditi, ma, una volta successo, occorre decidere sul da farsi.
Spesso chi tradisce chiede scusa, chi è tradito decide.
La quotidianità diventa pesante.
Non fartene carico prima del dovuto.
In bocca al lupo,
S.


----------



## Calimero (3 Giugno 2014)

gas ha detto:


> ciao e benvenuto,
> ovviamente è una ferita molto fresca per cui ci vuole del tempo perchè si rimargini se mai si rimarginerà.
> però non capisco cosa ti porta a mettere di mezzo la moglie di lui, capisco la tua rabbia ma perchè far soffrire un'altra persona?
> veditela con tua moglie, è solo lei la colpevole nei tuoi confronti


certo. ma lui non é esente. mi guardava in faccia, mi parlava e intanto andava con mia  moglie. Forse sua moglie dovrebbe sapere chi é suo marito. 
ma come ha detto qualcuno sarà forse inevitabile che non si sappia nulla. sua moglie si farà delle domande quando vedrà che i rapporti si estingueranno.
non trovo nemmeno giusto che sia solo la mia famiglia a soffrirne


----------



## MK (3 Giugno 2014)

Disperso ha detto:


> Buongiorno a tutti.
> Ieri sono andato via di casa. Mia moglie, la mia compagna, la madre di mia figlia ha scopato con un vicino di casa. Non un amico ma un buon conoscente.
> Li ho scoperti da circa una settimana e ieri non ce l'ho fatta. Sono dovuto scappare da quello schifo.
> Non riesco a parlare di come mi sento anche se le persone a me piú vicine sanno quello che é successo.
> ...


Intanto tieni fuori tua figlia da questa storia. Come li hai scoperti? Ho letto i thread ma non mi sembra tu l'abbia raccontato.


----------



## Calimero (3 Giugno 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Dovrai necessariamente chiarire con lei ed ascoltarla se no non riuscirai mai a capire


Non so. Forse non voglio riuscire a capire. vorrei solo svegliarmi e rendermi conto che é stato solo un brutto sogno.


----------



## gas (3 Giugno 2014)

Disperso ha detto:


> certo. ma lui non é esente. mi guardava in faccia, mi parlava e intanto andava con mia moglie. Forse sua moglie dovrebbe sapere chi é suo marito.
> ma come ha detto qualcuno sarà forse inevitabile che non si sappia nulla. sua moglie si farà delle domande quando vedrà che i rapporti si estingueranno.
> non trovo nemmeno giusto che sia solo la mia famiglia a soffrirne


magari è stata solo una sbandata, nella vita può capitare, per cui al tuo posto cercherei di capire i motivi che l'hanno portata ad andare con il vicino.
magari sei incosciente delle circostanze che l'hanno portata tra le braccia di un altro.
credo che le colpe non siano mai da una sola parte.


----------



## Calimero (3 Giugno 2014)

MK ha detto:


> Intanto tieni fuori tua figlia da questa storia. Come li hai scoperti? Ho letto i thread ma non mi sembra tu l'abbia raccontato.


credo di averlo scritto al secondo o terzo messaggio. credo anche che sia impossibile tenere una ragazzina di 13 anni sveglia e intelligente da questa storia. e credo anche che un figlio debba sapere chi sono i suoi genitori e decidere che tipo di rapporto è atteggiamento tenere nei loro confronti. essere tenuti all'oscuro o essere trattati come  vasi di cristallo da preservare a tutti i costi dalla rottura puó essere controproducente e produrre un rancore ingiustificato


----------



## gas (3 Giugno 2014)

Disperso ha detto:


> credo di averlo scritto al secondo o terzo messaggio. credo anche che sia impossibile tenere una ragazzina di 13 anni sveglia e intelligente da questa storia. e credo anche che un figlio debba sapere chi sono i suoi genitori e decidere che tipo di rapporto è atteggiamento tenere nei loro confronti. essere tenuti all'oscuro o essere trattati come vasi di cristallo da preservare a tutti i costi dalla rottura puó essere controproducente e produrre un rancore ingiustificato


ha ragione MK
anch'io ti consiglio di tenere fuori da questa storia tua figlia, perchè farla soffrire? credo che soffra già di suo per una situazione che magari immagina e farle odiare sua madre non ti porta da nessuna parte


----------



## MK (3 Giugno 2014)

Disperso ha detto:


> credo di averlo scritto al secondo o terzo messaggio. credo anche che sia impossibile tenere una ragazzina di 13 anni sveglia e intelligente da questa storia. e credo anche che un figlio debba sapere chi sono i suoi genitori e decidere che tipo di rapporto è atteggiamento tenere nei loro confronti. essere tenuti all'oscuro o essere trattati come  vasi di cristallo da preservare a tutti i costi dalla rottura puó essere controproducente e produrre un rancore ingiustificato


Ti riferisci a questo 'Mi sono accorto di messaggi strani sul cellulare e ho controllato. '? Quindi è stata poi lei a raccontarti delle scopate dei tre mesi ecc.ecc. In rubrica il numero dell'amico era sotto il suo vero nome? Mettere in mezzo tua figlia significa usarla. Tua moglie potrà non essere una buona moglie (nel senso di moglie infedele) ma non significa che sia una cattiva madre. Dire a tua figlia che avete dei problemi di coppia è differente dal sapere quello che sua madre ha fatto o non ha fatto.


----------



## Calimero (3 Giugno 2014)

gas ha detto:


> magari è stata solo una sbandata, nella vita può capitare, per cui al tuo posto cercherei di capire i motivi che l'hanno portata ad andare con il vicino.
> magari sei incosciente delle circostanze che l'hanno portata tra le braccia di un altro.
> credo che le colpe non siano mai da una sola parte.


Non riesco a darmi colpe che possano giustificare un gesto di questo tipo. un litigio furioso. un'incazzatura potente. non una storia con un uomo di cui conosci la moglie, la frequenti. mi chiedo chi mi é stata accanto fino ad oggi. abbiamo passato anche momenti molto brutti insieme. pensavo che questo ci avesse legato. ne sono sicuro. e invece....


----------



## gas (3 Giugno 2014)

Disperso ha detto:


> Non riesco a darmi colpe che possano giustificare un gesto di questo tipo. un litigio furioso. un'incazzatura potente. non una storia con un uomo di cui conosci la moglie, la frequenti. mi chiedo chi mi é stata accanto fino ad oggi. abbiamo passato anche momenti molto brutti insieme. pensavo che questo ci avesse legato. ne sono sicuro. e invece....


forse in questo momento non sei lucido per fare analisi


----------



## Fiammetta (3 Giugno 2014)

Disperso ha detto:


> Non so. Forse non voglio riuscire a capire. vorrei solo svegliarmi e rendermi conto che é stato solo un brutto sogno.


la tua reazione ora è assolutamente condivisibile ma proprio per chiarirsi le idee dovrai prima o poi confrontarti con lei per capire cosa l'ha mossa realmente ad agire così posto che apparentemente la vostra unione era solida, ora prendito il tempo necessario per stare solo e sbollire l'angoscia iniziale e lo sgomento che inevitabilmente si prova poi con calma e tempo trova un dialogo con lei


----------



## gas (3 Giugno 2014)

una cosa comunque non mi è chiara
dici di aver letto qualche sms sul cellulare e lei immediatamente ti ha confessato il tradimento?
e ti ha anche parlato della durata?

il tutto a freddo?


----------



## Calimero (3 Giugno 2014)

MK ha detto:


> Ti riferisci a questo 'Mi sono accorto di messaggi strani sul cellulare e ho controllato. '? Quindi è stata poi lei a raccontarti delle scopate dei tre mesi ecc.ecc. In rubrica il numero dell'amico era sotto il suo vero nome? Mettere in mezzo tua figlia significa usarla. Tua moglie potrà non essere una buona moglie (nel senso di moglie infedele) ma non significa che sia una cattiva madre. Dire a tua figlia che avete dei problemi di coppia è differente dal sapere quello che sua madre ha fatto o non ha fatto.


noi non abbiamo problemi di coppia. E nel momento in  cui dovessimo separarci e dovessi notare astio da parte di mia figlia che potrebbe minare il nostro rapporto non sono disposto a prendermi responsabilità che non mi appartengono
il numero era memorizzato con la lettera iniziale di lui. ho controllato il numero sul mio telefono e ho visto chi era. Non voglio scendere in particolari ma era evidente che lui mi conoscesse


----------



## Calimero (3 Giugno 2014)

gas ha detto:


> forse in questo momento non sei lucido per fare analisi


Forse. o forse non lo sono mai stato come adesso


----------



## tullio (3 Giugno 2014)

Respira e prendi aria. Non devi decidere nulla ora. Prendi il tuo tempo con calma, senza fretta. In realtà, purtroppo, non c'è nulla che tu possa fare di decisivo in tempi brevi, quindi prenditi il tuo tempo. 
Tra qualche mese ti presentarei al tuo "amico" e gli sputi in faccia ma ora no. Ora lui non conta. 
Tra qualche giorno parlerai anche a lei: non fare questioni di dignità. E' lei che se la è già giocata tutta. Tu non devi dimostrare nulla in nessun senso. Parlerai per capire che cosa vuole lei (e non per farle capire cosa vuoi tu: cosa vuoi tu lo devi ancora decidere e, abbiamo detto, non c'è fretta. Dipenderà anche da qual che dice lei).
Subito, stasera stessa, parlerai con la bimba, rassicurandola in tutti i modi. E senza parlar mai (ma proprio mai) male della madre. 
Abbandona i pensieri di vendetta: verso chi? A che pro? Dispensando ulteriore dolore non avrai nessun vantaggio e rischierai di coinvolgere in una trama di dolore, di accuse, controaccuse, infamie, anche la bimba. Se sei un uomo con gli attributi (e non dubito che tu lo sia) devi restare saldo e pensare, prima di tutto, alla bimba. Gli uomini veri sono quelli che non mollano mai, che reggono tutto quando c'è una responsabilità. Gli altri mollano, pensano a se stessi, si compiangono...i veri pensano alle persone di cui sono responsabili. Quindi niente corse dalla moglie del tipo a rivelar cose, niente insulti rivolti alla mamma quando parli con la tua bimba, e direi niente insulti nemmeno con la moglie. Ti ha tradito, ha abbandonato il suo ruolo, ha messo in discussione la famiglia e la sua stessa bimba: che vuoi dirle di peggio? Che insulti peggiori si potrebbero trovare?
Naturalmente NON raccontare a nessuno niente, il meno possibile e nessun dettaglio. A nessunp che faccia parte della tua vita, naturalmente. A nessuno che possa incidere sulla vita tua, della bimba, e anche di tua moglie. E' quando le cose vanno male che si devono tenere i nervi saldi, quando vanno bene son capaci tutti. 
Preparati a tenere le spalle larghe: tu non hai responsabilità di ciò che è accaduto... ma prima o poi delle responsabilità te le troverai: nessuno si salva o si danna da solo. Qualcosa deve esserti sfuggito nel vostro rapporto. Non si tratta di giustificare ma di capire. Capirai quel che ci sarà da capire.
Per ora tieniti il tuo dolore, che del resto non svanirà mai del tutto. Tienitelo ma non trasformarlo in rabbia cieca. Respira, bevi un bicchiere, manda un bacio alla bimba. 
Il dolore non svanirà mai del tutto ma, anche se non sembra, il mondo continuerà a girare...prendi tempo, tutto il tempo che serve...


----------



## Calimero (3 Giugno 2014)

gas ha detto:


> una cosa comunque non mi è chiara
> dici di aver letto qualche sms sul cellulare e lei immediatamente ti ha confessato il tradimento?
> e ti ha anche parlato della durata?
> 
> il tutto a freddo?


ho letto i messaggi. ho controllato il numero e ho saputo chi era lui. a quel punto davanti all'evidenza se avesse negato ha capito praticamente in tempo reale che non le conveniva mentire o giustificarsi.


----------



## MK (3 Giugno 2014)

Disperso ha detto:


> noi non abbiamo problemi di coppia. E nel momento in  cui dovessimo separarci e dovessi notare astio da parte di mia figlia che potrebbe minare il nostro rapporto non sono disposto a prendermi responsabilità che non mi appartengono
> il numero era memorizzato con la lettera iniziale di lui. ho controllato il numero sul mio telefono e ho visto chi era. Non voglio scendere in particolari ma era evidente che lui mi conoscesse


Sì che li avete invece. Un tradimento è un problema della coppia. Puoi omettere la parola tradimento. Il numero era lo stesso, quindi lo hai detto a lei e lei ha confermato? Strano, di solito si nega.


----------



## gas (3 Giugno 2014)

MK ha detto:


> Sì che li avete invece. Un tradimento è un problema della coppia. Puoi omettere la parola tradimento. Il numero era lo stesso, quindi lo hai detto a lei e lei ha confermato? Strano, di solito si nega.


infatti
di solito si nega anche l'evidenza


----------



## MK (3 Giugno 2014)

Disperso ha detto:


> ho letto i messaggi. ho controllato il numero e ho saputo chi era lui. a quel punto davanti all'evidenza se avesse negato ha capito praticamente in tempo reale che non le conveniva mentire o giustificarsi.


Lui non l'hai chiamato? Vi conoscete. I messaggi erano 'quel tipo di messaggi'? Certo che tua moglie è stata furbissima... almeno l'iniziale poteva cambiarla . Sdrammatizzo su. Lei non ti cerca? Non ti chiama? Non chiede perdono?


----------



## MK (3 Giugno 2014)

gas ha detto:


> infatti
> di solito si nega anche l'evidenza


Regola numero uno, pare.


----------



## gas (3 Giugno 2014)

MK ha detto:


> Regola numero uno, pare.


regola n. 2 si camuffa il nome nella rubrica del telefono


----------



## MK (3 Giugno 2014)

gas ha detto:


> regola n. 2 si camuffa il nome nella rubrica del telefono


Che se poi si sa che pure il marito ha lo stesso numero, uhm. Regola n. 3 'io non c'entro, è tutta colpa sua'.


----------



## gas (3 Giugno 2014)

..... per cui non mi pare una traditrice seriale e qusto potrebbe avere risvolti positivi o negativi addirittura


----------



## Calimero (3 Giugno 2014)

tullio ha detto:


> Respira e prendi aria. Non devi decidere nulla ora. Prendi il tuo tempo co n calma, senza fretta. In realtà, purtroppo, non c'è nulla che tu possa fare di decisivo in tempi brevi, quindi prenditi il tuo tempo.
> Tra qualche mese ti presentarei al tuo "amico" e gli sputi in faccia ma ora no. Ora lui non conta.
> Tra qualche giorno parlerai anche a lei: non fare questioni di dignità. E' lei che se la è già giocata tutta. Tu non devi dimostrare nulla in nessun senso. Parlerai per capire che cosa vuole lei (e non per farle capire cosa vuoi tu: cosa vuoi tu lo devi ancora decidere e, abbiamo detto, non c'è fretta. Dipenderà anche da qual che dice lei).
> Subito, stasera stessa, parlerai con la bimba, rassicurandola in tutti i modi. E senza parlar mai (ma proprio mai) male della madre.
> ...


Non trovo  che la mia rabbia sia cieca. sto reagendo come ho sempre pensato avrei reagito in una situazione del genere.
Ho le spalle molto larghe ma il mio rapporto, voluto sempre forte e te da entrambi, é sempre stato di condivisione. 
Non credo di voler cambiare questo aspetto e non credo di volere, peró, di voler avere le spalle larghe per tutti.


----------



## gas (3 Giugno 2014)

MK ha detto:


> Che se poi si sa che pure il marito ha lo stesso numero, uhm. Regola n. 3 'io non c'entro, è tutta colpa sua'.


regola n. 4, è stato solo 1 bacio e null'altro


----------



## gas (3 Giugno 2014)

Disperso ha detto:


> *Non trovo che la mia rabbia sia cieca*. sto reagendo come ho sempre pensato avrei reagito in una situazione del genere.
> Ho le spalle molto larghe ma il mio rapporto, voluto sempre forte e te da entrambi, é sempre stato di condivisione.
> Non credo di voler cambiare questo aspetto e non credo di volere, peró, di voler avere le spalle larghe per tutti.


dici?


----------



## MK (3 Giugno 2014)

gas ha detto:


> regola n. 4, è stato solo 1 bacio e null'altro


Beh a questo non ci crede nessuno però :mrgreen:. Tre mesi e solo un bacio? Credo che il contenuto dei messaggi possa svelare facilmente il mistero. Comunque, una tresca clandestina con un uomo che tuo marito conosce, e lasci tutte queste prove?


----------



## Calimero (3 Giugno 2014)

gas ha detto:


> dici?


dico. se fosse cieca ora lui sarebbe in ospedale e la moglie avrebbe saputo. quindi si. dico


----------



## free (3 Giugno 2014)

Disperso ha detto:


> Non trovo  che la mia rabbia sia cieca. sto reagendo come ho sempre pensato avrei reagito in una situazione del genere.
> Ho le spalle molto larghe ma il mio rapporto, voluto sempre forte e te da entrambi, é sempre stato di condivisione.
> Non credo di voler cambiare questo aspetto e non credo di volere, peró, di voler avere le spalle larghe per tutti.



ciao:smile:

ho letto un po', ma non ho capito se tua moglie ti ha detto cosa farà con questo vicino...ne avete parlato? ti ha detto che non lo vedrà più? insomma, come intende gestire il dopo? con anche la complicazione della vicinanza?


----------



## gas (3 Giugno 2014)

MK ha detto:


> Beh a questo non ci crede nessuno però :mrgreen:. Tre mesi e solo un bacio? Credo che il contenuto dei messaggi possa svelare facilmente il mistero. Comunque, una tresca clandestina con un uomo che tuo marito conosce, e lasci tutte queste prove?


e perchè? se non si confessa di essere andati a letto non si confessano nemmeno i 3 o 4 o 5 mesi.
poi l'ingenuità di lasciare i messaggi nel cellulare, appena si ricevono devono essere cancellati, per cui da ciò si può pensare che potesse essere la prima volta e nella vita una sbandata la si può anche prendere, no?


----------



## gas (3 Giugno 2014)

free ha detto:


> ciao:smile:
> 
> ho letto un po', ma non ho capito se tua moglie ti ha detto cosa farà con questo vicino...ne avete parlato? ti ha detto che non lo vedrà più? insomma, come intende gestire il dopo? con anche la complicazione della vicinanza?


giusta osservazione


----------



## MK (3 Giugno 2014)

gas ha detto:


> e perchè? se non si confessa di essere andati a letto non si confessano nemmeno i 3 o 4 o 5 mesi.
> poi l'ingenuità di lasciare i messaggi nel cellulare, appena si ricevono devono essere cancellati, per cui da ciò si può pensare che potesse essere la prima volta e nella vita una sbandata la si può anche prendere, no?


Beh ma se quello che mancava era l'essere corteggiata i messaggi li leggi e li rileggi. Una sbandata la si può prendere sì, ma l'incazzatura ci sta tutta. Se il tradimento è stato scoperto in quel modo credo che il tono dei messaggi fosse inequivocabile. Credo.


----------



## Calimero (3 Giugno 2014)

MK ha detto:


> Che se poi si sa che pure il marito ha lo stesso numero, uhm. Regola n. 3 'io non c'entro, è tutta colpa sua'.


ma frequentate persone dell'asilo? se dico che non c'era spazio per negare so di cosa parlo. poi mi sembra un aspetto del tutto marginale il tentativo, inutile in questo caso anche per il mio temperamento, di negare. avrebbe sortito lo stesso effetto con l'aggravante che ora non lo avremmo saputo solo noi ma anche la moglie di lui, tutti i parenti e amici e non solo.


----------



## gas (3 Giugno 2014)

MK ha detto:


> Beh ma se quello che mancava era l'essere corteggiata i messaggi li leggi e li rileggi. Una sbandata la si può prendere sì, ma l'incazzatura ci sta tutta. Se il tradimento è stato scoperto in quel modo credo che il tono dei messaggi fosse inequivocabile. Credo.


oggi ci sono cellulari con la doppia sim


----------



## Fiammetta (3 Giugno 2014)

Disperso ha detto:


> ma frequentate persone dell'asilo? se dico che non c'era spazio per negare so di cosa parlo. poi mi sembra un aspetto del tutto marginale il tentativo, inutile in questo caso anche per il mio temperamento, di negare. avrebbe sortito lo stesso effetto con l'aggravante che ora non lo avremmo saputo solo noi ma anche la moglie di lui, tutti i parenti e amici e non solo.


Ecco il tuo temperamento mi sembra abbastanza forte, quanto nella coppia ?


----------



## MK (3 Giugno 2014)

Disperso ha detto:


> ma frequentate persone dell'asilo? se dico che non c'era spazio per negare so di cosa parlo. poi mi sembra un aspetto del tutto marginale il tentativo, inutile in questo caso anche per il mio temperamento, di negare. avrebbe sortito lo stesso effetto con l'aggravante che ora non lo avremmo saputo solo noi ma anche la moglie di lui, tutti i parenti e amici e non solo.


E credi che tutti sarebbero solidali con te? Si parlava di come 'normalmente' si reagisce davanti a un'accusa di tradimento. Di solito si nega.


----------



## Calimero (3 Giugno 2014)

free ha detto:


> ciao:smile:
> 
> ho letto un po' non ho  capito se tua moglie ti ha detto cosa farà con questo vicino...ne avete parlato? ti ha detto che non lo vedrà più? insomma, come intende gestire il dopo? con anche la complicazione della vicinanza?


intende chiudere, ovviamente. ha detto che aspetterá i miei tempi e che con la scusa che abbiamo problemi diraderá le frequentazioni con loro


----------



## Calimero (3 Giugno 2014)

gas ha detto:


> e perchè? se non si confessa di essere andati a letto non si confessano nemmeno i 3 o 4 o 5 mesi.
> poi l'ingenuità di lasciare i messaggi nel cellulare, appena si ricevono devono essere cancellati, per cui da ciò si può pensare che potesse essere la prima volta e nella vita una sbandata la si può anche prendere, no?


no. Non si puó


----------



## free (3 Giugno 2014)

Disperso ha detto:


> intende chiudere, ovviamente. ha detto che aspetterá i miei tempi e che con la scusa che abbiamo problemi diraderá le frequentazioni con loro



quindi dirà/ha detto al tipo che tu sai?


----------



## Calimero (3 Giugno 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ecco il tuo temperamento mi sembra abbastanza forte, quanto nella coppia ?


credimi, non sono l'unico forte e di temperamento nella coppia. mi hai giá chiesto se fossimo equilibrati. lo siamo.


----------



## lothar57 (3 Giugno 2014)

free ha detto:


> ciao:smile:
> 
> ho letto un po', ma non ho capito se tua moglie ti ha detto cosa farà con questo vicino...ne avete parlato? ti ha detto che non lo vedrà più? insomma, come intende gestire il dopo? con anche la complicazione della vicinanza?


Buonasera,,Pantera,mi meraviglio,del tuo acume,ma anche degli admin.miao,suona falsa..


----------



## free (3 Giugno 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Buonasera,,Pantera,mi meraviglio,del tuo acume,ma anche degli admin.miao,suona falsa..



che c'è Micione? pensi che questa storia non sia vera? o ho capito male?


----------



## Calimero (3 Giugno 2014)

free ha detto:


> quindi dirà/ha detto al tipo che tu sai?


no. quello gliel'ho detto io:mexican:
e non gli ho dato possibilitá né di replicare né di chiedermi scusa. la paura é un forte deterrente. il tutto detto in maniera molto pacata e abbastanza tranquilla


----------



## Calimero (3 Giugno 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Buonasera,,Pantera,mi meraviglio,del tuo acume,ma anche degli admin.miao,suona falsa..


Non me la prendo.


----------



## free (3 Giugno 2014)

Disperso ha detto:


> no. quello gliel'ho detto io:mexican:
> e non gli ho dato possibilitá né di replicare né di chiedermi scusa. la paura é un forte deterrente. il tutto detto in maniera molto pacata e abbastanza tranquilla



ah:singleeye:
bè qualche passo lo hai già fatto, dopo lo shock!

ma adesso dove sei? hai possibilità di trattenerti quanto vuoi?


----------



## lothar57 (3 Giugno 2014)

free ha detto:


> che c'è Micione? pensi che questa storia non sia vera? o ho capito male
> 
> Tu ne sai molto piu'di me,dolce felinA,a proposito quando planerai qua'?


----------



## Calimero (3 Giugno 2014)

MK ha detto:


> E credi che tutti sarebbero solidali con te? Si parlava di come 'normalmente' si reagisce davanti a un'accusa di tradimento. Di solito si nega.


Non dovrebbero essere solidali? la mia non era un'accusa. era una scoperta.


----------



## Fiammetta (3 Giugno 2014)

Disperso ha detto:


> Non dovrebbero essere solidali? la mia non era un'accusa. era una scoperta.


Dovrebbero in teoria, in pratica non farti illusioni


----------



## MK (4 Giugno 2014)

Disperso ha detto:


> Non dovrebbero essere solidali? la mia non era un'accusa. era una scoperta.


Dipende. Secondo me gli altri tendono a farsi i fatti loro. Di solito i traditori negano sì.


----------



## Calimero (4 Giugno 2014)

free ha detto:


> ah:singleeye:
> bè qualche passo lo hai già fatto, dopo lo shock!
> allontanarlo. dove sei? hai possibilità di trattenerti quanto vuoi?


sto da mio fratello. in un suo appartamento. posso trattenermi quanto voglio
diciamo che ero ancora sotto shock ma non potevo fare altrimenti. dovevo allontarlo


----------



## free (4 Giugno 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> free ha detto:
> 
> 
> > che c'è Micione? pensi che questa storia non sia vera? o ho capito male
> ...


----------



## Calimero (4 Giugno 2014)

MK ha detto:


> Dipende. Secondo me gli altri tendono a farsi i fatti loro. Di solito i traditori negano sì.


Non leggi. Non era in una posizione per poter negare. negheresti se tuo marito ti trovasse a letto con un altro? e come faresti?


----------



## MK (4 Giugno 2014)

Disperso ha detto:


> Non leggi. Non era in una posizione per poter negare. ungheresi se tuo marito trovasse a letto con un altro?


L'hai trovata a letto con lui? Non l'ho letto è vero .


----------



## lothar57 (4 Giugno 2014)

free ha detto:


> lothar57 ha detto:
> 
> 
> > sto giusto giusto mettendo crocchette e sabbietta in macchina!
> ...


----------



## free (4 Giugno 2014)

Disperso ha detto:


> sto da mio fratello. in un suo appartamento. posso trattenermi quanto voglio
> diciamo che ero ancora sotto shock ma non potevo fare altrimenti. dovevo allontarlo


questo è un bene...comunque il mio consiglio è di non prendere decisioni avventate ma piuttosto cercare di scoprire che sensazioni ti darà in generale il nuovo comportamento di tua moglie, d'ora in poi
tra l'altro mi pare di capire che tu l'ami ancora


----------



## Calimero (4 Giugno 2014)

MK ha detto:


> L'hai trovata a letto con lui? Non l'ho letto è vero .


no. non l'ho trovata a letto con lui. ma i messaggi erano inequivocabili e non potevano dare adito a seconde interpretazioni.
ma siete soliti fare il terzo grado a chi vi racconta una storia dolorosa? mi meraviglio


----------



## Calimero (4 Giugno 2014)

free ha detto:


> questo è un bene...comunque il mio consiglio è di non prendere decisioni avventate ma piuttosto cercare di scoprire che sensazioni ti darà in generale il nuovo comportamento di tua moglie, d'ora in poi
> tra l'altro mi pare di capire che tu l'ami ancora


come potrei non amare mia moglie dopo pochi giorni?


----------



## free (4 Giugno 2014)

Disperso ha detto:


> come potrei non amare mia moglie dopo pochi giorni?


ma infatti il tradito si trova suo malgrado in uno scenario del tutto nuovo, e qualsiasi cosa faccia sembra essere sbagliata:
se lascia, è esagerato
se perdona, è sfigato
se se la piglia con l'amante, va ad importunare chi non c'entra nulla...

il problema è che, almeno secondo me, chi ha fatto il casino sarebbe anche tenuto a cercare di metterlo a posto, cosa non semplice, comunque per questo motivo ti dicevo di aspettare e vedere che sensazioni ti darà il comportamento di tua moglie


----------



## Calimero (4 Giugno 2014)

free ha detto:


> ma infatti il tradito si trova suo malgrado in uno scenario del tutto nuovo, e qualsiasi cosa faccia sembra essere sbagliata:
> se lascia, è esagerato
> se perdona, è sfigato
> se se la piglia con l'amante, va ad importunare chi non c'entra nulla...
> ...


nonostante il colpo, durissimo, credo di di aver tenuto un barlume di lucidità ed é proprio quello che sto facendo. Non ho voluto addentrarmi. Non ho voluto sapere dettagli proprio per  capire nei fatti e non nelle parole come si evolve questa situazione. Non riesco a guardarla in faccia e andarmene é  stata la naturale conseguenza. ed é anche naturale conseguenza che mia moglie prenda  in mano la situazione una volta che saró pronto ad ascoltare. se mai lo saró. ora non lo sono


----------



## Nocciola (4 Giugno 2014)

Disperso ha detto:


> credo di averlo scritto al secondo o terzo messaggio. credo anche che sia impossibile tenere una ragazzina di 13 anni sveglia e intelligente da questa storia. e credo anche che un figlio debba sapere chi sono i suoi genitori e decidere che tipo di rapporto è atteggiamento tenere nei loro confronti. essere tenuti all'oscuro o essere trattati come  vasi di cristallo da preservare a tutti i costi dalla rottura puó essere controproducente e produrre un rancore ingiustificato


Un figlio deve sapere se i genitori non vanno d'accordo o decidono di separarsi. Il dire chi è andato a letto con chi non riesco proprio a capirlo se non per voler a tutti i costi rovinare l'immagine che un figlio ha di uno dei genitori.


----------



## Calimero (4 Giugno 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Dovrebbero in teoria, in pratica non farti illusioni


Non ho dubbi sulle mie amicizie. Non mi aspetto che trattino lei come un'appestata o le diano addosso lasciandola. Non ho dubbi sulla solidarietà di chi mi é amico. intendo amico sul serio.


----------



## Calimero (4 Giugno 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Un figlio deve sapere se i genitori non vanno d'accordo o decidono di separarsi. Il dire chi è andato a letto con chi non riesco proprio a capirlo se non per voler a tutti i costi rovinare l'immagine che un figlio ha di uno dei genitori.


Non ho scritto che potrei entrare nei dettagli. sono certo che se dovessi trovarmi nella situazione estrema che mi veda in conflitto pesante con mia figlia penso che spiegarle solo che sono stato tradito e che ho deciso di chiudere lo farei. Non con leggerezza e non senza aver pensato ai tempi e modi migliori da usare. ma lo farei. e non per distruggere nessuna immagine. per preservare la mia.


----------



## Nocciola (4 Giugno 2014)

Disperso ha detto:


> Non ho scritto che potrei entrare nei dettagli. sono certo che se dovessi trovarmi nella situazione estrema che mi veda in conflitto pesante con mia figlia penso che spiegarle solo che sono stato tradito e che ho deciso di chiudere lo farei. Non con leggerezza e non senza aver pensato ai tempi e modi migliori da usare. ma lo farei. e non per distruggere nessuna immagine. per preservare la mia.


La tua la preservi anche se di comune accordo le parlate del fatto che non andate piu d'accordo e che vi separate.
Non capisco davvero questo cpinvolgere i figli sulle motivazioni o
attribuire all'altro la colpa
Limite mio


----------



## Calimero (4 Giugno 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> La tua la preservi anche se di comune accordo le parlate  che non andate piu d'accordo e che vi separate.
> Non capisco davvero questo cpinvolgere i figli sulle motivazioni o
> attribuire all'altro la colpa
> Limite mio


sono d'accordo con te. infatti parlavo di situazione estrema. perché se dovessi decidere io di separarmi. se dovessi decidere io di andarmene e dovesse essere la mia figura ad essere offuscata, pesantemente offuscata,  per una situazione di cui non sono la causa lo farei. 
tanti se come vedi. amo mia moglie e la mia famiglia ma il martirio non credo di meritarlo., nel caso.


----------



## sienne (4 Giugno 2014)

Ciao

è una cavolata colossale, sostenere che un tradimento sia sempre un problema della coppia. 
Lo può essere, certo, ma non è sempre così. Spesso e volentieri invece, è di chi tradisce. 
È un problema personale del traditore. Come in questo caso. Lei non ha cercato un dialogo.
Nulla. Ha continuato nella coppia, come se niente fosse. Chi viene tradito, non ha un vetro 
di cristallo ... se non viene comunicato nulla, su nessun livello, da dove si dovrebbe capire? 

Perciò, il dialogo ora è doveroso, per capire, questa debolezza da dove deriva ... 
Perché ha reagito così, difronte ad una sua esigenza o difficoltà?
Lavora e non le piace? O è impegnata in qualcosa, che non la soddisfa? 
O è casalinga e non le basta? ecc. ecc. 


sienne


----------



## Fiammetta (4 Giugno 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> è una cavolata colossale, sostenere che un tradimento sia sempre un problema della coppia.
> Lo può essere, certo, ma non è sempre così. Spesso e volentieri invece, è di chi tradisce.
> ...


Certo che il problema nasce dal traditore ma siccome nessun tradito presumo si sveglia la mattina e dice: " oggi che faccio che ho del tempo libero? Quasi quasi mi scopo il vicino ! " pure lothar ha le sue motivazioni e sicuramente qualche insoddisfazione alla base da placare  può esser che la moglie si sentisse frustrata in qualche cosa me se c'è veramente dialogo sta cosa deve esser venuta fuori ante tradimento, se, no non c'è vero dialogo ma solo amabile conversazione stile Verdone  buongiorno .... DISPERSO@ non è che qui si fa il terzo grado si cerca solo di capire un po' per dare un'opinione che potrebbe esser utile ( ma anche no) :smile:


----------



## sienne (4 Giugno 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Certo che il problema nasce dal traditore ma siccome nessun tradito presumo si sveglia la mattina e dice: " oggi che faccio che ho del tempo libero? Quasi quasi mi scopo il vicino ! " pure lothar ha le sue motivazioni e sicuramente qualche insoddisfazione alla base da placare  può esser che la moglie si sentisse frustrata in qualche cosa me se c'è veramente dialogo sta cosa deve esser venuta fuori ante tradimento, se, no non c'è vero dialogo ma solo amabile conversazione stile Verdone  buongiorno .... DISPERSO@ non è che qui si fa il terzo grado si cerca solo di capire un po' per dare un'opinione che potrebbe esser utile ( ma anche no) :smile:



Ciao & buongiorno    :smile:


Al dialogo fanno parte due persone. Se una parte tiene in piedi un dialogo,
che però non corrisponde al vero, l'altra parte come fa a rendersene conto? 

Prendo la mia storia come esempio. Mi resi conto da subito e chiesi ripetutamente. 
Le risposte furono sempre le stesse: non è nulla. Pensieri e problemi al posto di lavoro. 
Non ti preocupare. Nulla che riguarda te o noi :unhappy: ... 

Certo. Il vero dialogo non vi era. Ma chi blocca o impedisce il vero dialogo?
Qui sta la questione. Ed è la parte che riguarda la coppia, certo. Ma la decisione 
di tradire, nel senso di fare due salti sotto le lenzuola, no. E se si riflette bene,
il vero tradimento inizia molto prima ... con il non comunicare ... quello è grave. 



sienne


----------



## Fiammetta (4 Giugno 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao & buongiorno    :smile:
> 
> 
> Al dialogo fanno parte due persone. Se una parte tiene in piedi un dialogo,
> ...


Proprio questo intendevo l'altro (in questo caso tu) percepisce un cambiamento e chiede spiegazione, poi se l'altro nega responsabilità sua ma tu non sei caduta dal pero... Avevi intuito... Carina la tua foto in avatar :smile:


----------



## free (4 Giugno 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> La tua la preservi anche se di comune accordo le parlate del fatto che non andate piu d'accordo e che vi separate.
> Non capisco davvero questo cpinvolgere i figli sulle motivazioni o
> attribuire all'altro la colpa
> Limite mio



questo discorso l'avevamo già fatto, in pratica credo che anche lui, come me, voglia precisare che gli accordi vanno benissimo, ma va meno bene che i figli ritengano, per qualsiasi motivo, responsabile chi non lo è affatto
è chi è responsabile che dovrebbe evitare che ciò accada (tra l'altro mi pare il minimo!)


----------



## danny (4 Giugno 2014)

Disperso ha detto:


> certo. ma lui non é esente. mi guardava in faccia, mi parlava e intanto andava con mia  moglie. Forse sua moglie dovrebbe sapere chi é suo marito.
> ma come ha detto qualcuno sarà forse inevitabile che non si sappia nulla. sua moglie si farà delle domande quando vedrà che i rapporti si estingueranno.
> *non trovo nemmeno giusto che sia solo la mia famiglia a soffrirne[*/QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## danny (4 Giugno 2014)

MK ha detto:


> Sì che li avete invece. *Un tradimento è un problema della coppia.* Puoi omettere la parola tradimento. Il numero era lo stesso, quindi lo hai detto a lei e lei ha confermato? Strano, di solito si nega.


Ma non sempre, a volte è anche una necessità individuale.
Si sta bene a casa ma si vuole qualcosa di diverso fuori.
Dipende.


----------



## Sbriciolata (4 Giugno 2014)

Disperso ha detto:


> no. non l'ho trovata a letto con lui. ma i messaggi erano inequivocabili e non potevano dare adito a seconde interpretazioni.
> ma siete soliti fare il terzo grado a chi vi racconta una storia dolorosa? mi meraviglio


Non è terzo grado, si cerca di capire da un lato, di far buttare fuori tutto dall'altro.
Lo so, lo sappiamo che è doloroso.
Ma è anche un modo di prenderne le distanze.
Molto peggio non raccontare, fidati.


----------



## Sbriciolata (4 Giugno 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Ma non sempre, a volte è anche una necessità individuale.
> Si sta bene a casa ma si vuole qualcosa di diverso fuori.
> Dipende.


una volta scoperto è comunque un problema della coppia, credo che MK intendesse quello.


----------



## danny (4 Giugno 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> una volta scoperto è comunque un problema della coppia, credo che MK intendesse quello.



Certo, dopo sì.
Infatti i tradimenti non scoperti NON sono mai un problema.
Nè del singolo né della coppia.
Lo diventano solo se scoperti.


----------



## danny (4 Giugno 2014)

Vedi Disperso: ogni cosa che nella vita pare una disgrazia, può svelare anche delle opportunità che all'inizio non si colgono.
Quando ci si trova in una situazione come la tua si sta male, perché si assiste inermi al crollo della nostra vita, che è fatta oltre che di persone, di affetti anche di consuetudini, di cose, di condivisioni.
Poi... passata la tempesta si comincia a ragionare, e se nel tua carattere c'è un poco di ottimismo riuscirai a comprendere che quanto sta accadendo  ti ha cambiato.
Una mia amica ha avuto un tumore, la davano per spacciata... ne è uscita.
E' una delle persone più allegre e vitali che conosca.
Quando senti la morte vicina non temi la vita.
Altri che conosco invece passano la vita a lamentarsi. E' il solito discorso: c'è chi vede il bicchiere mezzo vuoto, chi mezzo pieno.
Ma per vivere bene bisogna sempre pensare a quello che hai, non a quello che ti manca.
Ora: la tua famiglia è ancora lì, se tu vuoi. VA bene, tua moglie ha avuto una storia col vicino.
L'hai scoperta: ma secondo te, se fosse rimasta segreta, quanto sarebbe durata questa storia?
Sei mesi? Meno? O meditava di lasciarti per l'altro?
Ne dubito. 
Cose come questa ne accadono quasi in tutte le coppie: la differenza la fa solo il saperlo.
Ed è una differenza che cambia le cose in superficie, non in profondità.
Dici di amare tua moglie. Ma rinunceresti a lei, alla tua famiglia solo perché ha preso una sbandata per un altro?
La consideri una ragione sufficiente?
Ragiona su questo, perché a questo punto devi avere un obiettivo. Se la cosa la ritieni intollerabile, l'unica soluzione è la separazione. Altrimenti, si apre un'altra porta, molto più complessa: quella del dialogo ma anche del confronto, con lei ma soprattutto con te stesso.  Se lo gestisci bene, puoi uscirne positivamente.
Possono sembrati assurde queste parole.
Ma voglio farti capire che può anche esistere una "luce", in un momento in cui vedi solo buio.
E esisterà un dopo, che almeno per me è, ora, meglio del prima. 
Sembra una bestemmia, ma quell'esempio della malattia che ti ho citato prima serve proprio a farti comprendere il concetto.


----------



## lothar57 (4 Giugno 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> una volta scoperto è comunque un problema della coppia, credo che MK intendesse quello.



No Sbri....Mark e'integralista e bacchettona,e crede,come pensavo anch'io tanti..decenni fa'...che si tradisca solo,se ci sono problemi di coppia.Invece non conta un tubo,si fa'e amen.


----------



## Sbriciolata (4 Giugno 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Vedi Disperso: *ogni cosa che nella vita pare una disgrazia, può svelare anche delle opportunità che all'inizio non si colgono.
> *Quando ci si trova in una situazione come la tua si sta male, perché si assiste inermi al crollo della nostra vita, che è fatta oltre che di persone, di affetti anche di consuetudini, di cose, di condivisioni.
> Poi... passata la tempesta si comincia a ragionare, e se nel tua carattere c'è un poco di ottimismo riuscirai a comprendere che quanto sta accadendo ti ha cambiato.
> Una mia amica ha avuto un tumore, la davano per spacciata... ne è uscita.
> ...


a me sei tanto simpatico ma per quella frase vorrei, esercitando un'oscillazione della gamba destra, contraendo in prima istanza il bicipite femorale per poi espanderlo con l'aiuto del vasto laterale, colpire poderosamente i tuoi glutei con il mio metatarso.  Perchè tutto ciò che segue è giustissimo, ma la serendipidità pelosa del tradimento è una gran supercazzola, per i più, specialmente nell'immediatezza della scoperta, ma pure dopo. 
E non si tratta di vedere il bicchiere mezzo vuoto o mezzo pieno, è che per quanto tu abbia sete, quello che hai dovuto mandare giù era amaro.
Con affetto, eh?


----------



## Calimero (4 Giugno 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Non è terzo grado, si cerca di capire da un lato, di far buttare fuori tutto dall'altro.
> Lo so, lo sappiamo che è doloroso.
> Ma è anche un modo di prenderne le distanze.
> Molto peggio non raccontare, fidati.


se posso essere franco mi é parso quasi un ragionamento fra !e righe poveraccia che é stata scoperta. 
lo trovo quasi assurdo se così fosse.
sono qui appunto per raccontare. sicuramente ho persone con cui parlare ma non riesco ancora. Non spiegare cosa sento. ho raccontato solo a mio fratello e ad un amico cosa é successo in realtà. abbastanza freddamente e solo 'insieme dei fatti. la l'arte emotiva non me la sono ancora sentita


----------



## Sbriciolata (4 Giugno 2014)

Disperso ha detto:


> se posso essere franco mi é parso quasi un ragionamento fra !e righe poveraccia che é stata scoperta.
> lo trovo quasi assurdo se così fosse.
> sono qui appunto per raccontare. sicuramente ho persone con cui parlare ma non riesco ancora. Non spiegare cosa sento. ho raccontato solo a mio fratello e ad un amico cosa é successo in realtà. abbastanza freddamente e solo 'insieme dei fatti. la l'arte emotiva non me la sono ancora sentita


No, il senso non era quello.
Siamo un'allegra(ci si prova) compagni di traditi, traditori e amanti.
Ci sono qui tutti i punti di vista sul tradimento.
Lo so che certe cose adesso per te sono schiaffi in faccia, tipo se qualcuno ti dicesse che nel tradimento di tua moglie tu non c'entravi nulla(non lo so, faccio un'ipotesi), che era una cosa che non aveva alcuna relazione con la vostra storia. Pam. Sconvolgente, quasi offensivo. Eppure potrebbe essere vero, chi ti da un punto di vista diverso ti sta dando l'opportunità di capire cosa ti è successo, perchè questo tu vuoi capire adesso.

edit: devi essere franco, butta fuori.


----------



## Joey Blow (4 Giugno 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> No, il senso non era quello.
> Siamo un'allegra(ci si prova) compagni di traditi, traditori e amanti.
> Ci sono qui tutti i punti di vista sul tradimento.
> Lo so che certe cose adesso per te sono schiaffi in faccia, tipo se qualcuno ti dicesse che nel tradimento di tua moglie tu non c'entravi nulla(*non lo so, faccio un'ipotesi*), che era una cosa che non aveva alcuna relazione con la vostra storia. Pam. Sconvolgente, quasi offensivo. Eppure potrebbe essere vero, chi ti da un punto di vista diverso ti sta dando l'opportunità di capire cosa ti è successo, perchè questo tu vuoi capire adesso.


Infatti non capisco che schiaffo in faccia sarebbe. Per te lo è stato?


----------



## danny (4 Giugno 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> a me sei tanto simpatico ma per quella frase vorrei, esercitando un'oscillazione della gamba destra, contraendo in prima istanza il bicipite femorale per poi espanderlo con l'aiuto del vasto laterale, colpire poderosamente i tuoi glutei con il mio metatarso.  Perchè tutto ciò che segue è giustissimo, ma la serendipidità pelosa del tradimento è una gran supercazzola, per i più, specialmente nell'immediatezza della scoperta, ma pure dopo.
> E non si tratta di vedere il bicchiere mezzo vuoto o mezzo pieno, è che per quanto tu abbia sete, quello che hai dovuto mandare giù era amaro.
> Con affetto, eh?



Sì, lo so perché ci son passato, ma non trovo neppure consolatorio e costruttivo uniformare il tutto a un atteggiamento  di commiserazione talvolta misto a rancore (per le storie personali) che va per la maggiore.
Sai cosa ha fatto l'unico amico a cui di persona ho raccontato a novembre quello che mi stava succedendo?
Mi ha risposto citando una storia tragica di due sue parenti che si erano separati, lei spagnola si era portata il loro figlio via, che lui non lo riusciva più a vederlo etc etc.
L'avrei azzannato.
Come a dire a uno malato di tumore che statisticamente solo 1 su un tot ce la fa, gli altri crepano.
OK, è vero.
Ma quanto serve intristirsi pensando che il rischio di morire è altissimo?
E quanto è utile che quelli attorno a te ti ricordino del tuo dolore?


----------



## Diletta (4 Giugno 2014)

Disperso ha detto:


> no. quello gliel'ho detto io:mexican:
> e non gli ho dato possibilitá né di replicare né di chiedermi scusa. la paura é un forte deterrente. il tutto detto in maniera molto pacata e abbastanza tranquilla



Perfetto, hai fatto benissimo e ti sei comportato da persona matura e con le palle.
L'altro a quest'ora è sicuramente al cesso dalla paura... bene!

L'unico consiglio che ti posso dare è di parlarne con qualcuno di cui ti fidi, non ricordo se hai detto che tuo fratello da cui abiti ne è al corrente. 
Quando l'agitazione e la rabbia sono al massimo, sfogarsi con qualcuno e buttare fuori lo schifo che stai provando, fa solo che bene.  
Poi, col tempo, valuterai la situazione e penserai al da farsi, ora questo è impossibile. 
Ti dico già che quando si è innamorati, è molto dura...ma questo già lo sai.
Un abbraccio! :smile:


----------



## Sbriciolata (4 Giugno 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Infatti non capisco che schiaffo in faccia sarebbe. Per te lo è stato?


eh beh.
Sul momento sì è uno schiaffo, perchè non capisci come tu possa essere estraneo ad una roba che ti procura tanto dolore.
Come tanto dolore ti sia stato procurato senza una motivazione in cui tu avessi un ruolo.
Fa male sì, maremma maiala.


----------



## Sbriciolata (4 Giugno 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Sì, lo so perché ci son passato, ma non trovo neppure consolatorio e costruttivo uniformare il tutto a un atteggiamento di commiserazione talvolta misto a rancore (per le storie personali) che va per la maggiore.
> Sai cosa ha fatto l'unico amico a cui di persona ho raccontato a novembre quello che mi stava succedendo?
> Mi ha risposto citando una storia di due sue parenti che si erano separati, lei spagnola si era portata il loro figlio via etc etc.
> L'avrei azzannato.
> ...


Oddio ma anche dire: 'pensa che botta di culo che hai avuto' parvemi eccessivo.


----------



## danny (4 Giugno 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Oddio ma anche dire: 'pensa che botta di culo che hai avuto' parvemi eccessivo.


Ma no... non era questo il senso. Ovvio, meglio non passarci.
Ma neppure pensare che sia la fine di tutto.


----------



## Nicka (4 Giugno 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Ma no... non era questo il senso. Ovvio, meglio non passarci.
> Ma neppure pensare che sia la fine di tutto.


Ma di certo non si può pretendere che certi pensieri vengano naturali il giorno dopo!


----------



## Calimero (4 Giugno 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> No, il senso non era quello.
> Siamo un'allegra(ci si prova) compagni di traditi, traditori e amanti.
> Ci sono qui tutti i punti di vista sul tradimento.
> Lo so che certe cose adesso per te sono schiaffi in faccia, tipo se qualcuno ti dicesse che nel tradimento di tua moglie tu non c'entravi nulla(non lo so, faccio un'ipotesi), che era una cosa che non aveva alcuna relazione con la vostra storia. Pam. Sconvolgente, quasi offensivo. Eppure potrebbe essere vero, chi ti da un punto di vista diverso ti sta dando l'opportunità di capire cosa ti è successo, perchè questo tu vuoi capire adesso.
> ...


butto fuori. ragionando in percentuale quando sono andato via il 70% di me voleva quello che le ho chiesto di fare. di rispettare la mia scelta. di rimanere in silenzio ad ascoltare quello che le avevo da dire e vedermi uscire dalla porta. il restante 30 avrebbe voluto che si disperasse piangente ai miei piedi scongiurando di non andare altrimenti sarebbe potuta morire


----------



## Eretteo (4 Giugno 2014)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Ciao Disperso!
> 
> Sai, ci sono degli eventi che tagliano la vita a metà, lasciandone una fetta prima ed una fetta dopo, un po' come piantare una bandierina lungo un strada a far da confine al tratto che abbiamo percorso di corsa ed a quello in cui abbiamo iniziato a strasciare.
> Tu, probabilmente, credi di aver appena varcato quel confine e il coltello lo ha usato tua moglie e la bandierina l'ha piantata il tuo vicino di casa.
> ...


La fai facile te,come se mandare a farsi sodomizzare una peripatetica dall'ano frusto e ridotto a cuoio da sella,fosse una cosa pecuniariamente indolore e giuridicamente scevra da condizionamenti.....il  beneamato codice tutela sempre la parte debole,ed una che assorbe gameti che rinforzare la razza ed allontanare le tare da accoppiamento da monotoni consanguinei,e' piu' debole che mai!
Una virgulta da tutelare,e da mettere in cattedra nei migliori istituti femminili,per instillare il germe del mercanteggiamento nelle nuove generazioni.
I generi di consumo sono l'oro del terzo millennio,e cosa c'e' di piu' consumabile di una virginale angelona del focolare,di quelle che ti preparan la minestra la sera,danno il bacio della buonanotte ai bambini,accarezzano la fronte al marito contento,che con una manata gli resta pure il gel gratis?
Tu saresti cosi' poco acuto e cosi' tanto antico da consigliare di mutare credo,per adottarne uno in cui tali vacche siano generi di libera compravendita,al giusto prezzo del loro peso in porri.
E forse non avresti neppure tutti i torti,ne convengo....


----------



## Joey Blow (4 Giugno 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> eh beh.
> Sul momento sì è uno schiaffo, perchè non capisci come tu possa essere estraneo ad una roba che ti procura tanto dolore.
> Come tanto dolore ti sia stato procurato senza una motivazione in cui tu avessi un ruolo.
> Fa male sì, maremma maiala.


Ma ti fa (ha fatto) tanto dolore più perchè il dolore è (era) tanto a prescindere. Altrimenti il fatto che non sia (fosse) causa o responsabilità del tradito (tua) dovrebbe essere anzi un sollievo.


----------



## danny (4 Giugno 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ma di certo non si può pretendere che certi pensieri vengano naturali il giorno dopo!



Gli sto dicendo che si può superare se lo vuole, un concetto diverso.
Quando si viene traditi tutto sembra finito: io pensavo nella maniera più negativa possibile.
Ma non è così: lo scopri dopo.
Scopri dopo che la vita va avanti.
Io ho avuto due parenti che si sono suicidati.
Ho sempre pensato che l'hanno fatto perché in quel momento non vedevano soluzione ai loro problemi.
Ma forse il giorno dopo l'avrebbero trovata.
C'è sempre un "giorno dopo" per cui vale la pensa di andare avanti.
Disperso aveva minacciato di vendicarsi. Questa è una cosa che si fa nel momento di rabbia più accesa, ma che ha delle conseguenze irreparabili. Per la famiglia, almeno.


----------



## Calimero (4 Giugno 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma ti fa (ha fatto) tanto dolore più perchè il dolore è (era) tanto a prescindere. Altrimenti il fatto che non sia (fosse) causa o responsabilità del tradito (tua) dovrebbe essere anzi un sollievo.


Non sono d'accordo. un dolore non é meno dolore se non ne sei la causa o quantomeno partecipe. Almeno all'inizio, credo.
una volta cominciato a passare il dolore cieco e sordo probabilmente é così. ma forse nemmeno per chiunque


----------



## danny (4 Giugno 2014)

Disperso ha detto:


> butto fuori. ragionando in percentuale quando sono andato via il 70% di me voleva quello che le ho chiesto di fare. di rispettare la mia scelta. di rimanere in silenzio ad ascoltare quello che le avevo da dire e vedermi uscire dalla porta. *il restante 30 avrebbe voluto che si disperasse piangente ai miei piedi scongiurando di non andare altrimenti sarebbe potuta morire*


Sicuro delle percentuali?
Ho la sensazione che tu perseveri nel ruolo dell'uomo forte...
ma che in questo momento in realtà tu sia enormemente debole e con un gran bisogno di ritrovare tua moglie.
Ma non vuoi ammetterlo.


----------



## Calimero (4 Giugno 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Sicuro delle percentuali?
> Ho la sensazione che tu perseveri nel ruolo dell'uomo forte...
> ma che in questo momento in realtà tu sia enormemente debole e con un gran bisogno di ritrovare tua moglie.
> Ma non vuoi ammetterlo.


certo. sicuro.


----------



## gas (4 Giugno 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Sicuro delle percentuali?
> Ho la sensazione che tu perseveri nel ruolo dell'uomo forte...
> ma che in questo momento in realtà tu sia enormemente debole e con un gran bisogno di ritrovare tua moglie.
> Ma non vuoi ammetterlo.


si è appena scottato, ovvio che in questo momento si sente forte della scelta fatta


----------



## zanna (4 Giugno 2014)

gas ha detto:


> si è appena scottato, ovvio che in questo momento si sente forte della scelta fatta


Anche perchè è l'unica sensata per evitare di fare qualche sciocchezza ...


----------



## oscuro (4 Giugno 2014)

*Si*



gas ha detto:


> si è appena scottato, ovvio che in questo momento si sente forte della scelta fatta


A me piace molto la fermezza,la forza di volontà di disperso,spero continui così.


----------



## Sbriciolata (4 Giugno 2014)

Disperso ha detto:


> butto fuori. ragionando in percentuale quando sono andato via il 70% di me voleva quello che le ho chiesto di fare. di rispettare la mia scelta. di rimanere in silenzio ad ascoltare quello che le avevo da dire e vedermi uscire dalla porta. il restante 30 avrebbe voluto che si disperasse piangente ai miei piedi scongiurando di non andare altrimenti sarebbe potuta morire


:smile:questa forma di schizofrenia è normalissima.
Però ha fatto bene a lasciarti andare, probabilmente.
ti ha mostrato molto più rispetto così.


----------



## Brunetta (4 Giugno 2014)

free ha detto:


> questo discorso l'avevamo già fatto, in pratica credo che anche lui, come me, voglia precisare che gli accordi vanno benissimo, ma va meno bene che i figli ritengano, per qualsiasi motivo, responsabile chi non lo è affatto
> è chi è responsabile che dovrebbe evitare che ciò accada (tra l'altro mi pare il minimo!)


Mi trovi d'accordo.
Mi sembra anche una cosa onesta per i figli.
Un conto se stiamo parlando di infanti un altro se parliamo di adolescenti.
Perché dovrebbero restare all'oscuro di tutto e sentirsi trattati da infanti, appunto, e non sapere che non si tratta di una scelta superficiale dettata da sciocche incomprensioni ma di un fatto grave?
Se ci fossero state ragioni gravi sarebbe stati già in allarme ma se tutto sembra andare bene un fulmine a ciel sereno va giustificato.
Sarebbe la stessa cose se, contrariamente all'abitudine, un anno non si facessero più le vacanze: chi penserebbe che potrebbe bastare un "abbiamo deciso così"?


----------



## Brunetta (4 Giugno 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Disperso ha detto:
> 
> 
> > certo. ma lui non é esente. mi guardava in faccia, mi parlava e intanto andava con mia  moglie. Forse sua moglie dovrebbe sapere chi é suo marito.
> ...


Su questo sono d'accordo.
Meglio capire cosa si vuol fare prima di parlarne con altri.


----------



## Sbriciolata (4 Giugno 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma ti fa (ha fatto) tanto dolore più perchè il dolore è (era) tanto a prescindere. Altrimenti il fatto che non sia (fosse) causa o responsabilità del tradito (tua) dovrebbe essere anzi un sollievo.


Quando riesci a ragionarci sopra è diverso, quando cominci a guardarla da un altro punto di vista è diverso.
In questo mi ha aiutato parlarne qui.
Ma all'inizio non capisci proprio cosa ti stanno dicendo. Almeno io non capivo, e ho visto che anche altri non capivano: non riuscivano a realizzare.
La coltellata te la pigli tu, come puoi credere che sia solo un'accessorio e non l'evento principale, fino a che non hai compreso un minimo di quanto è successo?


----------



## Diletta (4 Giugno 2014)

Disperso ha detto:


> Non sono d'accordo. un dolore non é meno dolore se non ne sei la causa o quantomeno partecipe. Almeno all'inizio, credo.
> una volta cominciato a passare il dolore cieco e sordo probabilmente é così. ma forse nemmeno per chiunque



Anzi, secondo me il dolore è più forte se non te ne senti responsabile, se non ti addossi nessuna colpa.
E' un dolore più gratuito e fra un po' salterà fuori anche la rabbia furibonda per il fatto di trovarti in quella situazione balorda dove ti si richiede di prendere una decisione fra le più difficili, per colpa non tua, ma per la "cazzata" che ha fatto tua moglie, anche se in questo momento ho definito la cosa in modo improprio.
La speranza resta sempre quella di riuscire a considerarla tale, col tempo, altrimenti...


----------



## Joey Blow (4 Giugno 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Quando riesci a ragionarci sopra è diverso, quando cominci a guardarla da un altro punto di vista è diverso.
> In questo mi ha aiutato parlarne qui.
> Ma all'inizio non capisci proprio cosa ti stanno dicendo. Almeno io non capivo, e ho visto che anche altri non capivano: non riuscivano a realizzare.
> La coltellata te la pigli tu, come puoi credere che sia solo un'accessorio e non l'evento principale, fino a che non hai compreso un minimo di quanto è successo?


E' quello che stavo giusto dicendo. In realtà uno dovrebbe cercare di rimanere un minimo freddo, però capisco che sia piuttosto complicato date le circostanze, ma anche perchè non tutti ne sarebbero capaci.


----------



## Brunetta (4 Giugno 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Quando riesci a ragionarci sopra è diverso, quando cominci a guardarla da un altro punto di vista è diverso.
> In questo mi ha aiutato parlarne qui.
> Ma all'inizio non capisci proprio cosa ti stanno dicendo. Almeno io non capivo, e ho visto che anche altri non capivano: non riuscivano a realizzare.
> La coltellata te la pigli tu, come puoi credere che sia solo un'accessorio e non l'evento principale, fino a che non hai compreso un minimo di quanto è successo?


Concordo.
Quello che fa male del tradimento è che sei stato tradito, che non ti è stato detto, che sei stato escluso. Avere la conferma che per il traditore tu, tradito, eri proprio fuori discussione conferma il tradimento.


----------



## Sbriciolata (4 Giugno 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Mi trovi d'accordo.
> Mi sembra anche una cosa onesta per i figli.
> Un conto se stiamo parlando di infanti un altro se parliamo di adolescenti.
> Perché dovrebbero restare all'oscuro di tutto e sentirsi trattati da infanti, appunto, e non sapere che non si tratta di una scelta superficiale dettata da sciocche incomprensioni ma di un fatto grave?
> ...


Un infante non capisce perchè non può comprendere problematiche adulte.
L'adolescente si affaccia a queste problematiche, ma in mano ha una mannaia: da una parte il bianco, dall'altra il nero.
Fatica a scindere il ruolo dalla persona, estrapolare l'evento dal contesto.
Fatichiamo noi a farlo.
L'adolescente identifica il ruolo nella persona... e giudica, severamente.
Giudica perchè sta scegliendo cosa essere, ambisce alla perfezione e in prima istanza gli è più utile giudicare che comprendere, la comprensione arriva con la maturità e l'accettazione dei limiti.
Non gli è utile, saputo che la sua famiglia si divide, saperne dettagliatamente i motivi che lo spingerebbero a condannare uno dei due genitori.
La cosa che gli è utile invece è sapere che, nonostante la divisione, i genitori ci sono sempre.
Secondo me.


----------



## danny (4 Giugno 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Un infante non capisce perchè non può comprendere problematiche adulte.
> L'adolescente si affaccia a queste problematiche, ma in mano ha una mannaia: da una parte il bianco, dall'altra il nero.
> Fatica a scindere il ruolo dalla persona, estrapolare l'evento dal contesto.
> Fatichiamo noi a farlo.
> ...


:up:

Non sai quante ne ho passate io per essere stato informato delle ragioni del divorzio dei miei genitori.
Un divorzio non è una corsa a staffetta in cui si passa il rancore o il dolore a qualcun altro.


----------



## Brunetta (4 Giugno 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Un infante non capisce perchè non può comprendere problematiche adulte.
> L'adolescente si affaccia a queste problematiche, ma in mano ha una mannaia: da una parte il bianco, dall'altra il nero.
> Fatica a scindere il ruolo dalla persona, estrapolare l'evento dal contesto.
> Fatichiamo noi a farlo.
> ...


Non so come si possa concretamente senza inficiare definitivamente il rapporto con entrambi i genitori.
Per non mettere in cattiva luce un genitore (anche a fin di bene, non per "coprirlo") si finisce per chiudere il rapporto con i figli, escludendoli del tutto da decisioni che li riguardano. Per me è un modo per farli sentire traditi da entrambi.


----------



## Joey Blow (4 Giugno 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> Anzi, secondo me il dolore è più forte se non te ne senti responsabile, se non ti addossi nessuna colpa.
> E' un dolore più gratuito e fra un po' salterà fuori anche la rabbia furibonda per il fatto di trovarti in quella situazione balorda dove ti si richiede di prendere una decisione fra le più difficili, per colpa non tua, ma per la "cazzata" che ha fatto tua moglie, anche se in questo momento ho definito la cosa in modo improprio.
> La speranza resta sempre quella di riuscire a considerarla tale, col tempo, altrimenti...


Ciao Diletta, cosa mangi oggi di buono?


----------



## Sbriciolata (4 Giugno 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non so come si possa concretamente senza inficiare definitivamente il rapporto con entrambi i genitori.
> Per non mettere in cattiva luce un genitore (anche a fin di bene, non per "coprirlo") si finisce per chiudere il rapporto con i figli, escludendoli del tutto da decisioni che li riguardano. Per me è un modo per farli sentire traditi da entrambi.


Non li escludi del tutto, dicendo che la coppia è in una crisi ma non raccontando i motivi. Se i motivi fossero di incompatibilità sessuale, ad esempio, credo che tu ometteresti di dettagliare, o no?
Mica è chiudere il rapporto. E' semplicemente non scaricare loro addosso il vissuto interno della coppia, e quello, secondo me, non li riguarda.
Ovviamente, se si riesce a produrre una dichiarazione comune di quanto sta succedendo.


----------



## Brunetta (4 Giugno 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Non li escludi del tutto, dicendo che la coppia è in una crisi ma non raccontando i motivi. Se i motivi fossero di incompatibilità sessuale, ad esempio, credo che tu ometteresti di dettagliare, o no?
> Mica è chiudere il rapporto. E' semplicemente non scaricare loro addosso il vissuto interno della coppia, e quello, secondo me, non li riguarda.
> Ovviamente, se si riesce a produrre una dichiarazione comune di quanto sta succedendo.


Mi sa che la tua è una posizione teorica.
In pratica non funziona così.
L'incompatibilità sessuale con figli adolescenti è un'ipotesi poco realistica.


----------



## giorgiocan (4 Giugno 2014)

Disperso ha detto:


> no. Non si puó


Scusa, non ti conosco ma sarò molto diretto. Tu e tua moglie non siete l'avanguardia della specie, siete umani come gli altri. C'è molto orgoglio nella tua reazione, e in parte è anche normale che sia così. C'è anche paura, e questa è giustificatissima. Sappi che ne ha anche lei. Ha ragione chi ti dice che chi si comporta a quel modo probabilmente non sa nemmeno del tutto perchè lo fa. Per me è stato così, almeno. E in quei casi c'è bisogno di aiuto, di ammettere - soprattutto - di aver bisogno di aiuto.
Ciò non toglie che hai ragione sul fatto che ora molto è nelle tue mani. Essere incazzati implica non poter essere completamente lucidi, puoi arrivarci da solo. Quindi, se ti interessa capire, la prima cosa da fare è buttare fuori tutto. Per quello forse una mano possiamo dartela anche noi.

Tutto quanto sopra è solo la mia opinione, naturalmente.


----------



## giorgiocan (4 Giugno 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Certo, dopo sì.
> Infatti i tradimenti non scoperti NON sono mai un problema.
> Nè del singolo né della coppia.
> Lo diventano solo se scoperti.


Tu dici, eh?


----------



## Nausicaa (4 Giugno 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Non li escludi del tutto, dicendo che la coppia è in una crisi ma non raccontando i motivi. Se i motivi fossero di incompatibilità sessuale, ad esempio, credo che tu ometteresti di dettagliare, o no?
> Mica è chiudere il rapporto. E' semplicemente non scaricare loro addosso il vissuto interno della coppia, e quello, secondo me, non li riguarda.
> Ovviamente, se si riesce a produrre una dichiarazione comune di quanto sta succedendo.



Sbri, 
io concordo, ma è obiettivamente difficile e talvolta impossibile.

Con Fra, al momento, ci siamo riusciti, ma perchè è piccola.

Ma se accade il peggio fuori dal blu, all'improvviso, e tuo figlio è adolescente, non te lo compri con "avevamo problemi". Il ragazzo o la ragazza sentono perfettamente che c'è qualcosa che non torna. 

A un certo punto, si farà domande e farà domande.

Io le ho fatte ai miei tempi -non per tradimenti ma per capire che diamine succedeva dentro la mia famiglia- e sinceramente so che un giorno Fra mi chiederà conto e ragione di certe cose.

E sì, mi chiedo come fare in quel momento. Non voglio certo renderla la nostra consulente -postuma- di coppia. Epperò, certe cose, penso che abbia il diritto di chiedermele. 


PS Disperso, mi spiace non darti opinioni o conforto, ma sono traditrice e non ti sarei di molto aiuto... Però la cosa dei figli mi interessa molto.


----------



## Fiammetta (4 Giugno 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> :smile:questa forma di schizofrenia è normalissima.
> Però ha fatto bene a lasciarti andare, probabilmente.
> ti ha mostrato molto più rispetto così.


Quoto


----------



## giorgiocan (4 Giugno 2014)

MaiPiú ha detto:


> In bocca al lupo,
> S.


Mi perdoni l'autore per l'OT, ma mi fa piacere rileggerti. Ovviamente spero che tu stia bene come meriti. E che tu sia qui per un saluto e due chiacchere.

Ciao!


----------



## danny (4 Giugno 2014)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Scusa, non ti conosco ma sarò molto diretto. Tu e tua moglie non siete l'avanguardia della specie, siete umani come gli altri. C'è molto orgoglio nella tua reazione, e in parte è anche normale che sia così. C'è anche paura, e questa è giustificatissima. Sappi che ne ha anche lei. Ha ragione chi ti dice che chi si comporta a quel modo probabilmente non sa nemmeno del tutto perchè lo fa. Per me è stato così, almeno. E in quei casi c'è bisogno di aiuto, di ammettere - soprattutto - di aver bisogno di aiuto.
> Ciò non toglie che hai ragione sul fatto che ora molto è nelle tue mani. Essere incazzati implica non poter essere completamente lucidi, puoi arrivarci da solo. Quindi, se ti interessa capire, la prima cosa da fare è buttare fuori tutto. Per quello forse una mano possiamo dartela anche noi.
> 
> Tutto quanto sopra è solo la mia opinione, naturalmente.


Sono d'accordo.


----------



## danny (4 Giugno 2014)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Tu dici, eh?



Statisticamente... tra quelli che conosco... almeno una coppia su due si è tradita.
E questa stima tiene conto solo delle storie che so.
Moh, se il tradimento fosse legato a un problema del singolo o della coppia... avremmo una percentuale un po' eccessiva di persone "problematiche" su questa terra...
Forse il tradimento, o meglio la relazione extraconiugale nasce dallo stimolo del piacere, sotto le varie forme in cui si incarna, più che da un problema.
Poi lo diventa, ovvio, quando viene scoperto, soprattutto per il tradito.
O quando la relazione extraconiugale nasconde in realtà la volontà di chiudere con la relazione principale.


----------



## Sbriciolata (4 Giugno 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Sbri,
> io concordo, ma è obiettivamente difficile e talvolta impossibile.
> 
> Con Fra, al momento, ci siamo riusciti, ma perchè è piccola.
> ...


Non andavamo più d'accordo, il sentimento tra di noi era cambiato, con gli anni ci siamo allontanati, abbiamo deciso di sciogliere la coppia perchè ci rendevamo infelici... non è davvero necessario dire : mamma/papà andava a trombare in giro / aveva l'amante.
Lo trovo abbastanza superfluo. Come troverei superfluo dire: papà ha cominciato ad avere disfunzioni erettili ed a un certo punto non ho più sopportato la vita monastica Oppure : mamma con il passare degli anni mi è diventata fisicamente repellente e non sopporto manco più l'idea di toccarla. 
Sono cose intime della coppia che, messe sotto al naso dei figli, creano solo visioni distorte dei genitori.
Anche perchè, forzatamante, la fonte narrativa sarebbe solo una e, putacaso, quella che ritiene di essere dalla parte della ragione... e ne vuole una conferma.
La vedo grigia che sia una spiegazione concertata di comune accordo.
E , DOVE E' POSSIBILE, sarebbe meglio dirle assieme certe cose ai figli, non uno alle spalle dell'altro.


----------



## danny (4 Giugno 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Mi sa che la tua è una posizione teorica.In pratica non funziona così.L'incompatibilità sessuale con figli adolescenti è un'ipotesi poco realistica.


Bisognerebbe solo evitare il più possibile di far sì che i figli prendano le parti di uno dei genitori.
Una coppia di separati dovrebbe lavorare affinché i conflitti non si trasferiscano ai figli, che devono vedere i loro genitori non come reo e vittima, ma ancora come padre e madre.
Se questo implica il tacere, il sorvolare o anche il mentire sulle ragioni della separazione, ben venga.


----------



## danny (4 Giugno 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Non andavamo più d'accordo, il sentimento tra di noi era cambiato, con gli anni ci siamo allontanati, abbiamo deciso di sciogliere la coppia perchè ci rendevamo infelici... non è davvero necessario dire : mamma/papà andava a trombare in giro / aveva l'amante.
> Lo trovo abbastanza superfluo. Come troverei superfluo dire: papà ha cominciato ad avere disfunzioni erettili ed a un certo punto non ho più sopportato la vita monastica Oppure : mamma con il passare degli anni mi è diventata fisicamente repellente e non sopporto manco più l'idea di toccarla.
> Sono cose intime della coppia che, messe sotto al naso dei figli, creano solo visioni distorte dei genitori.
> Anche perchè, forzatamante, la fonte narrativa sarebbe solo una e, putacaso, quella che ritiene di essere dalla parte della ragione... e ne vuole una conferma.
> ...


:up:


----------



## Nausicaa (4 Giugno 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Non andavamo più d'accordo, il sentimento tra di noi era cambiato, con gli anni ci siamo allontanati, abbiamo deciso di sciogliere la coppia perchè ci rendevamo infelici... non è davvero necessario dire : mamma/papà andava a trombare in giro / aveva l'amante.
> Lo trovo abbastanza superfluo. Come troverei superfluo dire: papà ha cominciato ad avere disfunzioni erettili ed a un certo punto non ho più sopportato la vita monastica Oppure : mamma con il passare degli anni mi è diventata fisicamente repellente e non sopporto manco più l'idea di toccarla.
> Sono cose intime della coppia che, messe sotto al naso dei figli, creano solo visioni distorte dei genitori.
> Anche perchè, forzatamante, la fonte narrativa sarebbe solo una e, putacaso, quella che ritiene di essere dalla parte della ragione... e ne vuole una conferma.
> ...



Sì, di nuovo concordo.

Ma se la situazione precipita in un biz, difficile che l'adolescente si beva che "non andavamo più d'accordo, il sentimento etc". Perchè vede che prima c'erano baci e coccole e risate, e tutto a un tratto c'è uno incazzato e rabbioso e ferito e una tremante di lacrime e colpa.
Sì, entrambi dovrebbe dissimulare etc.
Ma sulla botta, a caldo, immagino sia difficilissimo. E i ragazzi hanno l'occhio e l'orecchio fino.

E cmq, dopo, anche dopo una eventuale spiegazione comune, il figlio può decidere di andare a fare domande. E le risposte evasive, capisce che sono tali.

Mà. La tua visione è quella più corretta. In certe situazioni, non so se si riesca ad applicare.


----------



## Sbriciolata (4 Giugno 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Sì, di nuovo concordo.
> 
> Ma se la situazione precipita in un biz, difficile che l'adolescente si beva che "non andavamo più d'accordo, il sentimento etc". Perchè vede che prima c'erano baci e coccole e risate, e tutto a un tratto c'è uno incazzato e rabbioso e ferito e una tremante di lacrime e colpa.
> Sì, entrambi dovrebbe dissimulare etc.
> ...


è molto difficile. Il rancore è una brutta bestia, la rabbia per una situazione della quale non ci si sente responsabili è una brutta bestia. Ma. Per la mia esperienza di vita, se non giudico l'altro genitore inadeguato a crescere i miei figli, io devo sempre tener presente che, mi succedesse qualcosa, quella è tutta la famiglia che rimarrebbe loro. E non vorrei mai aver contribuito a rendergliela odiosa, anche perchè quel genitore l'ho scelto io come loro genitore, la responsabilità di quella scelta è mia.


----------



## Brunetta (4 Giugno 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Statisticamente... tra quelli che conosco... almeno una coppia su due si è tradita.
> E questa stima tiene conto solo delle storie che so.
> Moh, se il tradimento fosse legato a un problema del singolo o della coppia... avremmo una percentuale un po' eccessiva di persone "problematiche" su questa terra...
> Forse il tradimento, o meglio la relazione extraconiugale nasce dallo stimolo del piacere, sotto le varie forme in cui si incarna, più che da un problema.
> ...


A volte hai più consonanza con Lothar di quel che credi, o che credo io :mexican:


----------



## danny (4 Giugno 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> A volte hai più consonanza con Lothar di quel che credi, o che credo io :mexican:


Semplice disincanto.


----------



## Brunetta (4 Giugno 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Sì, di nuovo concordo.
> 
> Ma se la situazione precipita in un biz, difficile che l'adolescente si beva che "non andavamo più d'accordo, il sentimento etc". Perchè vede che prima c'erano baci e coccole e risate, e tutto a un tratto c'è uno incazzato e rabbioso e ferito e una tremante di lacrime e colpa.
> Sì, entrambi dovrebbe dissimulare etc.
> ...


Tu hai fatto un quadro della realtà e non del "come dovrebbe essere".
Come dovrebbe essere è anche che ci si parla chiaramente e non ci si tradisce, ad esempio.


----------



## Sbriciolata (4 Giugno 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Tu hai fatto un quadro della realtà e non del "come dovrebbe essere".
> Come dovrebbe essere è anche che ci si parla chiaramente e non ci si tradisce, ad esempio.


Allora muoia Sansone con tutti i filistei?


----------



## zanna (4 Giugno 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Allora muoia Sansone con tutti i filistei?


... magari non tutti tutti


----------



## Brunetta (4 Giugno 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Allora muoia Sansone con tutti i filistei?


Si può dire la verità, rispettando i genitori e i figli, senza trattarli da estranei.


----------



## Nausicaa (4 Giugno 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Allora muoia Sansone con tutti i filistei?



No.
No.

"Semplicemente", in certe situazioni, risulta impossibile nascondere che c'è stato un tradimento.

In quei casi, bisogna essere pronti a parlarne, PROPRIO per proteggere i figli da sentimenti che non riescono a gestire nei confronti dei genitori.
A quel punto certo che metti in mezzo tutte le tue capacità per non alimentare risentimento verso un genitore. Minimizzi, ci metti in mezzo difficoltà generiche, tutto quello che vuoi.

Soprattutto, ti prendi un bel pò di tempo, e NON ne parli a costo della vita fino a che non riesci a gestire la cosa con calma. Questo è fattibile. Questo dovrebbe essere fatto sempre e sempre.

Ma in certi -spero pochi- casi, nasconderlo è impossibile a meno di una massiccia opera di mimetizzazione che al meglio risulta falsa e fuori posto a un figlio grandicello.

Nel mio caso, il tradimento è stato davvero l'ultimo dei problemi, e a meno che il mio ex non venga colto da un raptus distruttivo, Fra non serve che lo sappia per spiegare la fine del matrimonio.
Ma mi preparo.
So che potrebbe succedere che lei un giorno mi chieda: io ho dovuto te e il papà a giorni alterni perchè tu hai tradito il papà?

A quel punto, starà a me parlarle del pregresso 1-senza andare in dettaglio 2-senza dipingermi come povera vittima 3-senza alimentare invece risentimento verso il padre.

Cazzarola.

Mmmmm...


no, ci ho ripensato.

No. 

Anche in questo caso, adduci una mega litigata che ha fatto capire che etc etc.

No. Mai dirlo. Appunto per non distruggere l'immagine genitoriale.

Cambiato idea.

Io cmq mi preparo lo stesso.


----------



## danny (4 Giugno 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Tu hai fatto un quadro della realtà e non del "come dovrebbe essere".
> Come dovrebbe essere è anche che ci si parla chiaramente e non ci si tradisce, ad esempio.



Con i miei separati, quando ho avuto l'età di capire il perché, mi è stata fornita la spiegazione con relativo punto di vista. 
Mio padre aveva tradito mia madre con una bionda, il tutto raccontato col condimento di pesanti giudizi morali.
Per anni ho avuto paura della figura di mio padre.
E questo non mi ha aiutato nello sviluppare il mio lato affettivo e la mia sicurezza.
Ho dovuto diventare adulto per comprendere la complessità dell'evento e riavvicinarmi a mio padre.
Ora come ora, nutro un inconscio rancore verso mia madre per avermi trasmesso tutto il suo dolore.
E per avermi fatto male cancellando l'idea della famiglia dai miei ricordi.


----------



## Brunetta (4 Giugno 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Con i miei separati, quando ho avuto l'età di capire il perché, mi è stata fornita la spiegazione con relativo punto di vista.
> Mio padre aveva tradito mia madre con una bionda, il tutto raccontato col condimento di pesanti giudizi morali.
> Per anni ho avuto paura della figura di mio padre.
> E questo non mi ha aiutato nello sviluppare il mio lato affettivo e la mia sicurezza.
> ...


Primo il rancore dovresti averlo per tuo padre (se proprio devi avere rancore per qualcuno).
Secondo avresti voluto davvero essere totalmente escluso come se tu non fossi stato quello che ha dovuto subire le conseguenze di loro scelte?
Se esci dal tuo ruolo di figlio e le fantasie su una modalità ideale (che non esiste) vedi chiaramente che l'alternativa sarebbe stata mentirti.
Sei certo che lo avresti voluto?


----------



## Sbriciolata (4 Giugno 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Si può dire la verità, rispettando i genitori e i figli, senza trattarli da estranei.


Secondo me, se si dicono certe verità ai figli, non è per rispettarli, purtroppo.
Fuori dai denti, è perchè si ritiene giusto che vedano che è stato l'altro a sbagliare, che il fallimento della coppia non è da imputare a noi. Ed è comprensibile, perchè ci si sente SEMPRE in colpa verso i figli, per i fallimenti della coppia.
Chi più chi meno e guai se non fosse così.
Magari l'errore che ci imputiamo è persino di aver scelto la persona sbagliata in origine, o di non aver visto, capito chi fosse.
Ma i figli non sono i nostri confidenti, i nostri amici, le persone con le quali ci dobbiamo sfogare o alle quali dobbiamo affidare i segreti della vita che abbiamo avuto con il nostro compagno/a.

Sono i nostri figli, ma sono i figli anche dell'altro: stanno nel mezzo e lì devono rimanere. 
Ovviamente, se l'altro ha messo su una vita parallela... e continuerà quella vita, è un altro discorso.
Lì mentire sarebbe davvero stupido e sbagliato nascondere.


----------



## Sbriciolata (4 Giugno 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> No.
> No.
> 
> "Semplicemente", in certe situazioni, risulta impossibile nascondere che c'è stato un tradimento.
> ...


beh ma se il figlio è venuto a conoscenza del tradimento perchè magari ha beccato lui il padre/la madre in giro con l'amante è ovvio che non puoi dirgli di aver avuto le allucinazioni. Io parlavo di non renderli edotti i figli, non di confutare quello che hanno visto e sentito. In quel caso... spieghi. Meglio spiegare che no, certo.


----------



## Sbriciolata (4 Giugno 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> *Primo il rancore dovresti averlo per tuo padre *(se proprio devi avere rancore per qualcuno).
> Secondo avresti voluto davvero essere totalmente escluso come se tu non fossi stato quello che ha dovuto subire le conseguenze di loro scelte?
> Se esci dal tuo ruolo di figlio e le fantasie su una modalità ideale (che non esiste) vedi chiaramente che l'alternativa sarebbe stata mentirti.
> Sei certo che lo avresti voluto?


ma anche no. Il padre avrà indubbiamente sbagliato, ma una madre che ti fa disamorare della figura paterna raccontando che brutta persona sia secondo me ha fatto un torto enorme ad un figlio.


----------



## Nocciola (4 Giugno 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Non li escludi del tutto, dicendo che la coppia è in una crisi ma non raccontando i motivi. Se i motivi fossero di incompatibilità sessuale, ad esempio, credo che tu ometteresti di dettagliare, o no?
> Mica è chiudere il rapporto. E' semplicemente non scaricare loro addosso il vissuto interno della coppia, e quello, secondo me, non li riguarda.
> Ovviamente, se si riesce a produrre una dichiarazione comune di quanto sta succedendo.


Quoto


----------



## Nausicaa (4 Giugno 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma anche no. Il padre avrà indubbiamente sbagliato, ma una madre che ti fa disamorare della figura paterna raccontando che brutta persona sia secondo me ha fatto un torto enorme ad un figlio.



Concordo ASSOLUTAMENTE.

Il genitore che vuole demolire la figura dell'altro ha una colpa enorme.


----------



## gas (4 Giugno 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma anche no. Il padre avrà indubbiamente sbagliato, ma una madre che ti fa disamorare della figura paterna raccontando che brutta persona sia secondo me ha fatto un torto enorme ad un figlio.


non c'è cosa peggiore che addossare le colpe ad altri quando magari le colpe di alcune scelte sono da attribuire ad entrambi


----------



## free (4 Giugno 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Si può dire la verità, rispettando i genitori e i figli, senza trattarli da estranei.



ma infatti anche secondo me questo è il punto
ci sono parti che una persona, che ha investito nella famiglia e nel suo buon andamento, secondo me non è disposto a fare: perchè mai dovrebbe fare la parte del genitore irresponsabile o del coniuge imbizzarrito?
diverso è con amici e parenti, ad es. mi pare più plausibile che uno sparisca senza dire niente agli altri perchè si è reso conto di cose gravi, o che non voglia far sapere a tutti di aver aiutato una persona o di essere intervenuto in tal modo...insomma cose così


----------



## Brunetta (4 Giugno 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Secondo me, se si dicono certe verità ai figli, non è per rispettarli, purtroppo.
> Fuori dai denti, è perchè si ritiene giusto che vedano che è stato l'altro a sbagliare, che il fallimento della coppia non è da imputare a noi. Ed è comprensibile, perchè ci si sente SEMPRE in colpa verso i figli, per i fallimenti della coppia.
> Chi più chi meno e guai se non fosse così.
> Magari l'errore che ci imputiamo è persino di aver scelto la persona sbagliata in origine, o di non aver visto, capito chi fosse.
> ...


Eh vedi?
Se la realtà dei fatti va oltre la volontà di occultamento, allora è inevitabile.
Altrimenti si deve mentire?
Tradiamo anche i figli!
Per me questo desiderio di tenere fuori da tutto i figli (cosa che pensa prevalentemente chi non c'è passato) è per il timore di non saper accogliere e gestire la confusione e il dolore dei figli.
E' già duro farsi carico del proprio dolore, figuriamoci se è pensabile riuscire a guidare i figli a gestire il proprio.
E' come quando muore qualcuno e si cerca inizialmente di nasconderlo ai bambini e poi lo si racconta già edulcorato, raccontando che "ti vede dal cielo" , anche quando non ci si crede perché non si riesce noi a gestire la morte e farsene una ragione.
Similmente noi viviamo come un fallimento inconsolabile la fine del matrimonio e come una vergogna, anche del tradito, il tradimento e non come un evento che può accadere e che, molto probabilmente, toccherà anche ai figli vivere e gestire, da una parte o dall'altra o da entrambe, e dovranno avere un modello di come se ne esce. E se ne esce nel dolore, nell'elaborazione del lutto, nell'assunzione di responsabilità.
Minimizzare e fingere che ci si stia separando perché semplicemente non ci si ama più significa passare il messaggio che l'amore è l'unico motivo per stare insieme e che loro contano poco. Dire che ci si lascia perché un genitore o entrambi hanno sbagliato è assumersi la responsabilità di quello che si sta facendo, togliere loro la famiglia, e che non lo si fa con leggerezza ma perché è successo qualcosa di estremamente grave.
Tornando a Disperso, non credo che ci si separi per tre mesi di tradimento.


----------



## Nocciola (4 Giugno 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Mi sa che la tua è una posizione teorica.
> In pratica non funziona così.
> *L'incompatibilità sessuale con figli adolescenti è un'ipotesi poco realistica*.


mi spieghi per favore



Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Non andavamo più d'accordo, il sentimento tra di noi era cambiato, con gli anni ci siamo allontanati, abbiamo deciso di sciogliere la coppia perchè ci rendevamo infelici... non è davvero necessario dire : mamma/papà andava a trombare in giro / aveva l'amante.
> Lo trovo abbastanza superfluo. Come troverei superfluo dire: papà ha cominciato ad avere disfunzioni erettili ed a un certo punto non ho più sopportato la vita monastica Oppure : mamma con il passare degli anni mi è diventata fisicamente repellente e non sopporto manco più l'idea di toccarla.
> Sono cose intime della coppia che, messe sotto al naso dei figli, creano solo visioni distorte dei genitori.
> Anche perchè, forzatamante, la fonte narrativa sarebbe solo una e, putacaso, quella che ritiene di essere dalla parte della ragione... e ne vuole una conferma.
> ...





Sbriciolata ha detto:


> è molto difficile. Il rancore è una brutta bestia, la rabbia per una situazione della quale non ci si sente responsabili è una brutta bestia. Ma. Per la mia esperienza di vita, se non giudico l'altro genitore inadeguato a crescere i miei figli, io devo sempre tener presente che, mi succedesse qualcosa, quella è tutta la famiglia che rimarrebbe loro. E non vorrei mai aver contribuito a rendergliela odiosa, anche perchè quel genitore l'ho scelto io come loro genitore, la responsabilità di quella scelta è mia.


quotissimo



Brunetta ha detto:


> Si può dire la verità, rispettando i genitori e i figli, senza trattarli da estranei.


Non è trattarli da estranei se si evita di raccontare i particolari



Sbriciolata ha detto:


> *Secondo me, se si dicono certe verità ai figli, non è per rispettarli, purtroppo.
> Fuori dai denti, è perchè si ritiene giusto che vedano che è stato l'altro a sbagliare, che il fallimento della coppia non è da imputare a no*i. Ed è comprensibile, perchè ci si sente SEMPRE in colpa verso i figli, per i fallimenti della coppia.
> Chi più chi meno e guai se non fosse così.
> Magari l'errore che ci imputiamo è persino di aver scelto la persona sbagliata in origine, o di non aver visto, capito chi fosse.
> ...


che faccio? Riquoto?



danny ha detto:


> Con i miei separati, quando ho avuto l'età di capire il perché, mi è stata fornita la spiegazione con relativo punto di vista.
> *Mio padre aveva tradito mia madre con una bionda, il tutto raccontato col condimento di pesanti giudizi morali.
> Per anni ho avuto paura della figura di mio padre.
> E questo non mi ha aiutato nello sviluppare il mio lato affettivo e la mia sicurezza.
> ...


Ecco quello che vorrei con tutta me stessa nel caso evitare ai miei figli
Un genitore si "giudica" come genitore e il trasferire l'idea che se ne ha come marito ai figli, lo trovo sbagliato
ho mille pecche come moglie ma so di essere una buona madre
Mio marito non è un marito per me ma non vorrei nessun altro come padre dei miei figli e i miei figli mai sapranno che non è stato un "buon" marito


----------



## gas (4 Giugno 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Eh vedi?
> Se la realtà dei fatti va oltre la volontà di occultamento, allora è inevitabile.
> Altrimenti si deve mentire?
> Tradiamo anche i figli!
> ...


presunto


----------



## Sbriciolata (4 Giugno 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Eh vedi?
> Se la realtà dei fatti va oltre la volontà di occultamento, allora è inevitabile.
> Altrimenti si deve mentire?
> Tradiamo anche i figli!
> ...


oh, almeno su questo siamo d'accordo


----------



## Calimero (4 Giugno 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Un infante non capisce perchè non può comprendere problematiche adulte.
> L'adolescente si affaccia a queste problematiche, ma in mano ha una mannaia: da una parte il bianco, dall'altra il nero.
> Fatica a scindere il ruolo dalla persona, estrapolare l'evento dal contesto.
> Fatichiamo noi a farlo.
> ...


sicuro. parlavo per astratto se dovesse malauguratamente verificarsi una separazione e non ci fosse concordia tra me e sua madre. a quel punto non mi sentirei piú in dovere di tutelare la figura di mia moglie ed egoisticamente tenderei a preservare la mia.


----------



## Calimero (4 Giugno 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> :smile:questa forma di schizofrenia è normalissima.
> Però ha fatto bene a lasciarti andare, probabilmente.
> ti ha mostrato molto più rispetto così.


diciamo che non ho dato molto spazio per poter fare altrimenti.


----------



## Nausicaa (4 Giugno 2014)

Disperso ha detto:


> sicuro. parlavo per astratto se dovesse malauguratamente verificarsi una separazione e non ci fosse concordia tra me e sua madre. a quel punto non mi sentirei piú in dovere di tutelare la figura di mia moglie ed egoisticamente tenderei a preservare la mia.



Scusami,
capisco il sentimento, ma tutelare la figura della _madre_ di tua figlia è qualcosa che faresti per tua figlia, non per tua _moglie_.

Certo preservare la tua è importante altrettanto, se mai -e non hai motivo al momento per ritenere che così sarebbe- tua moglie la mettesse in pericolo.
Ma anche in quel caso odioso, difendere la tua immagine di padre non richiederebbe necessariamente distruggere la sua di madre.

Comunque, il discorso pare molto prematuro.


----------



## Calimero (4 Giugno 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Secondo me, se si dicono certe verità ai figli, non è per rispettarli, purtroppo.
> Fuori dai denti, è perchè si ritiene giusto che vedano che è stato l'altro a sbagliare, che il fallimento della coppia non è da imputare a noi. Ed è comprensibile, perchè ci si sente SEMPRE in colpa verso i figli, per i fallimenti della coppia.
> Chi più chi meno e guai se non fosse così.
> Magari l'errore che ci imputiamo è persino di aver scelto la persona sbagliata in origine, o di non aver visto, capito chi fosse.
> ...


Non sarebbe il mio caso. ho rabbia e mi piacerebbe fargliela pagare. dopodiché solo e soltanto dell'estrema ipotesi di una rivalsa di mia mogli nei miei confronti attraverso mia figlia non vedrei una sola ragione per tutelarne la figura.


----------



## danny (4 Giugno 2014)

Disperso ha detto:


> sicuro. parlavo per astratto se dovesse malauguratamente verificarsi una separazione e non ci fosse concordia tra me e sua madre. *a quel punto non mi sentirei piú in dovere di tutelare la figura di mia moglie ed egoisticamente tenderei a preservare la mia*.


Di fronte ai figli quella che per te è tua moglie sarà sempre la madre.
Due ruoli che non vanno confusi.


----------



## Calimero (4 Giugno 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Scusami,
> capisco il sentimento, ma tutelare la figura della _madre_ di tua figlia è qualcosa che faresti per tua figlia, non per tua _moglie_.
> 
> Certo preservare la tua è importante altrettanto, se mai -e non hai motivo al momento per ritenere che così sarebbe- tua moglie la mettesse in pericolo.
> ...


stai confondendo una motivazione con una conseguenza. conseguenza che non mi auguro ma che se si verificasse non dovrebbe essere un mio problema gestire. dirle la veritá facendole capire che c'era una motivazione valida. Non per cercare di distruggere l'altra figura. se si verificasse questa evenienza dispiacerebbe mia figlia é lei, non mia moglie


----------



## Calimero (4 Giugno 2014)

gas ha detto:


> presunto


presunto niente. certo.


----------



## Calimero (4 Giugno 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Di fronte ai figli quella che per te è tua moglie sarà sempre la madre.
> Due ruoli che non vanno confusi.


ad un certo punto sia lei a dover risalire la china. io potrei farlo fino ad un certo punto


----------



## danny (4 Giugno 2014)

Disperso ha detto:


> ad un certo punto sia lei a dover risalire la china. io potrei farlo fino ad un certo punto


Tu cosa sei disposto a fare, ora?


----------



## Spider (4 Giugno 2014)

io trovo, tutto il ragionamento fatto fino adesso,
 in particolare quello sulla sacrosanta e imprescindibile tutela della figlia,
 leggermente ipocrita.
La figlia deve essere certo tutelata e non sottoposta a traumi, ma cosa è successo?
Il trauma lo sta subendo, una separazione, un allontanamento e non ditemi che lui doveva
 comunque restare per amore della figlia.
I genitori quando si cresce si giudicano, si tirano le somme.
Questa figlia saprà dare il giusto peso a sua madre come madre e a sua madre come moglie di suo padre.
Anche sull'informare l'altra donna coinvolta non sono d'accordo.
chiaro se è pura vendetta, il tempo ci sarà.
si tratta di avvertire qualcuno che si conosce e spero se ne pensi bene, di cosa ha dentro casa.

se è una donna forte  o intelligente non spetta a noi dirlo, spetta a noi renderla cosciente.
magari non vede l'ora di ringraziarti.


----------



## danny (4 Giugno 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> io trovo, tutto il ragionamento fatto fino adesso,
> in particolare quello sulla sacrosanta e imprescindibile tutela della figlia,
> *leggermente ipocrita.*
> *La figlia* deve essere certo tutelata e non sottoposta a traumi, ma cosa è successo?
> ...


Bella scelta: la verità che distrugge due famiglie, la serenità di una figlia o l'ipocrisia che contiene i danni?
Da figlio di persone divorziate, da padre tradito dalla moglie, scelgo l'ipocrisia senza dubbio.
La sincerità ha fatto solo danni nella mia vita.
E te lo dico da persona sincera, non da bugiardo di natura.
Anche perché non credo mai nella sincerità fatta solo a fin di bene.
A volte è uno strumento di prevaricazione e basta.
Se l'obiettivo è distruggere la vita di cinque persone per qualche scopata e tre mesi di storia, direi che possiamo passare direttamente alla lapidazione dell'adultera senza neppure un processo.
Ma l'amore che si pretende dov'è?
O è amore solo quando si possiede integralmente qualcuno?
Io qui vedo molto egoismo: quello della madre che scopa con l'amante, quello del marito che vuole vendicarsi, quello tuo che "chi se ne frega della figlia".
Ma che concetto di amore abbiamo?
L'amore senza sacrificio non esiste.
A noi non spetta nulla, ma proprio nulla. Di certo non il compito di rendere cosciente qualcuno che magari non lo desidera affatto e a cui così facendo magari roviniamo noi la vita.
Chi siamo noi per giudicare che questo è giusto?


----------



## Spider (4 Giugno 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Bella scelta: la verità che distrugge due famiglie, la serenità di una figlia o l'ipocrisia che contiene i danni?
> Da figlio di persone divorziate, da padre tradito dalla moglie, scelgo l'ipocrisia senza dubbio.
> La sincerità ha fatto solo danni nella mia vita.
> E te lo dico da persona sincera, non da bugiardo di natura.
> ...




ma dove ho scritto "chi se ne frega della figlia"?
Piuttosto che ipocrita felice, scelgo comunque un amara verità.
tutto qui.
le conseguenze non le possiamo valutare certo adesso e alla tua infanzia ricca di verità che non hai mai compreso, potrei anteporti la mia.
ma questa veramente è un altra storia.
non fare di un caso il tuo, l'assoluto.
e non credere che non farebbe bene alla suddetta moglie, scoprirsi e fra scoprire.
parli di unità familiare, nel caso salvare almeno l'altra di famiglia,
 ma alla donna che subirà tutto questo peso, non ci pensi?
oppure basta vivere, anche nell'ipocrisia?
ma non ti sfiora l'dea che qualcuno vorrebbe vivere nella verità?
almeno la sua.


----------



## Nausicaa (4 Giugno 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> ma dove ho scritto "chi se ne frega della figlia"?
> Piuttosto che ipocrita felice, scelgo comunque un amara verità.
> tutto qui.
> le conseguenze non le possiamo valutare certo adesso e alla tua infanzia ricca di verità che non hai mai compreso, potrei anteporti la mia.
> ...



Diciamo che non è dato di sapere che cosa preferirebbe lei.

A scanso di equivoci, tra amiche ci dicemmo all'epoca di cosa, eventualmente, avremmo voluto essere informate, in che casi e situazioni.

Alcune volevano sapere tutto. Altre, preferivano non sapere se la cosa era di scarsa importanza (e specificavano cosa era per loro di scarsa importanza).


----------



## danny (4 Giugno 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> ma dove ho scritto "chi se ne frega della figlia"?
> Piuttosto che ipocrita felice, scelgo comunque un amara verità.
> tutto qui.
> le conseguenze non le possiamo valutare certo adesso e alla tua infanzia ricca di verità che non hai mai compreso, potrei anteporti la mia.
> ...



No. La gente vuole vivere serena e il più possibile felice.
Se la verità fa male pochi sono disposti ad accettarla.
Imporla ad altri è enormemente sbagliato, si fa male e basta.
Ricordo che quando da coppia passiamo a famiglia noi abbiamo dei doveri derivanti dal nuovo ruolo di genitori, questo sia a livello etico che legale. Anche nei casi di tradimento conclamato ci si dovrebbe confrontare solo e unicamente tra moglie e marito, evitando di far trasparire qualsiasi cosa ai figli, di farli entrare in un problema che non è loro. E men che meno si devono coinvolgere terzi innocenti, a meno che non si voglia far nostro il detto "mal comune mezzo gaudio", che molti trovano consolatorio, ma che io non condivido affatto.
Qui abbiamo già un padre che si volontariamente allontanato dalla moglie che lo ha tradito, ma soprattutto dalla figlia che non ha fatto nulla.
Io sarei rimasto a casa per la figlia, cercando di comunicare con la moglie. Sono compromessi necessari quando si è genitori: non è che se uno delle due figure parentali non ha testa, lo debbano essere tutti e due.
Almeno uno dei due deve ragionare un po' di più, se non si vuole fare male anche ad altri.
Qui bisogna limitare i danni, e qualcuno deve pur cominciare a farlo.
La posizione attendista in cui è il "reo" a dover fare la prima mossa può sembrare giusta nella teoria, ma non è che nobilita la figura del padre di fronte alla figlia. 
Anzi, con l'andare del tempo sarà proprio il padre a soccombere di fronte alla figlia, in quanto se ne è andato di casa.
Non confondiamo mai i nostri ruoli, essere padre o marito non è la stessa cosa.
E come padre certe scelte vanno ponderate mettendo da parte la rabbia del marito tradito.


----------



## Tubarao (4 Giugno 2014)

danny ha detto:


> No. La gente vuole vivere serena e il più possibile felice.
> Se la verità fa male pochi sono disposti ad accettarla.
> Imporla ad altri è enormemente sbagliato, si fa male e basta.
> Ricordo che quando da coppia passiamo a famiglia noi abbiamo dei doveri derivanti dal nuovo ruolo di genitori, questo sia a livello etico che legale. Anche nei casi di tradimento conclamato ci si dovrebbe confrontare solo e unicamente tra moglie e marito, evitando di far trasparire qualsiasi cosa ai figli, di farli entrare in un problema che non è loro. E men che meno si devono coinvolgere terzi innocenti, a meno che non si voglia far nostro il detto "mal comune mezzo gaudio", che molti trovano consolatorio, ma che io non condivido affatto.
> ...


Quanto mi fanno paura i crociati. I crociati di qualsiasi cosa. 




Anche quelli delle ginocchia


----------



## Nocciola (4 Giugno 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> io trovo, tutto il ragionamento fatto fino adesso,
> in particolare quello sulla sacrosanta e imprescindibile tutela della figlia,
> leggermente ipocrita.
> La figlia deve essere certo tutelata e non sottoposta a traumi, ma cosa è successo?
> ...



Certo soprattutto se si racconterà a questa figlia il tradimento con tutto il risentimento e la rabbia che si prova, e magari aggiungendo quanto si sta soffrendo per colpa dello stronzo/stronza:sonar:

che animo generoso


----------



## Nobody (4 Giugno 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> *è una cavolata colossale, sostenere che un tradimento sia sempre un problema della coppia.
> Lo può essere, certo, ma non è sempre così. Spesso e volentieri invece, è di chi tradisce. *
> ...


completamente d'accordo con te.


----------



## Eratò (4 Giugno 2014)

danny ha detto:


> No. La gente vuole vivere serena e il più possibile felice.
> Se la verità fa male pochi sono disposti ad accettarla.
> Imporla ad altri è enormemente sbagliato, si fa male e basta.
> Ricordo che quando da coppia passiamo a famiglia noi abbiamo dei doveri derivanti dal nuovo ruolo di genitori, questo sia a livello etico che legale. Anche nei casi di tradimento conclamato ci si dovrebbe confrontare solo e unicamente tra moglie e marito, evitando di far trasparire qualsiasi cosa ai figli, di farli entrare in un problema che non è loro. E men che meno si devono coinvolgere terzi innocenti, a meno che non si voglia far nostro il detto "mal comune mezzo gaudio", che molti trovano consolatorio, ma che io non condivido affatto.
> ...


Invece ha fatto bene.Molto probabilmente rischiava di scoppiare di rabbia ed ha preferito allontanarsi invece di offrire uno spettacolo desolante alla figlia fatto di parolacce, urla e litigi.Non tutti riescono a star calmi come te Danny.


----------



## danny (4 Giugno 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> Invece ha fatto bene.Molto probabilmente rischiava di scoppiare di rabbia ed ha preferito allontanarsi invece di offrire uno spettacolo desolante alla figlia fatto di parolacce, urla e litigi.Non tutti riescono a star calmi come te Danny.



Sì, ma ora è tempo di tornare.
Per la figlia.
E di cominciare a confrontarsi con la moglie.
Se si vuole ricostruire.


----------



## sienne (4 Giugno 2014)

Ciao

nulla stabilisce nulla ... 
Quando si sentirà pronto, 
farà il passo che si sente di fare ... 


sienne


----------



## Eratò (4 Giugno 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Sì, ma ora è tempo di tornare.
> Per la figlia.
> E di cominciare a confrontarsi con la moglie.
> Se si vuole ricostruire.


Deve tornare certo.Ma prima deve sbollire e anche lei deve riflettere.Per ricostruire ci vuole calma


----------



## sienne (4 Giugno 2014)

danny ha detto:


> *Sì, ma ora è tempo di tornare.*
> Per la figlia.
> E di cominciare a confrontarsi con la moglie.
> Se si vuole ricostruire.



Ciao 

ma chi lo stabilisce e chi lo dice.

Con la figlia sta in comunicazione ... 

Ognuno di noi, ha i suoi tempi ... 


sienne


----------



## sienne (4 Giugno 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> Deve tornare certo.Ma prima deve sbollire e anche lei deve riflettere.Per ricostruire ci vuole calma



Ciao

certo, che prima o poi, dovrà tornare, 
qualunque sia la decisione che prende. 
Ma per la moglie è anche un periodo d'oro questo.
Capire bene, cosa ha messo in gioco ... e cosa sta perdendo. 
Dormire da sola, fare all'improvviso tutto da sola ... sveglia di brutto.


sienne


----------



## Eliade (4 Giugno 2014)

danny ha detto:


> No. La gente vuole vivere serena e il più possibile felice.
> Se la verità fa male pochi sono disposti ad accettarla.


Grazie al cielo non faccio parte della gente.


----------



## Eratò (4 Giugno 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> certo, che prima o poi, dovrà tornare,
> qualunque sia la decisione che prende.
> ...


ti amo perché riesci sempre ad esprimere  i miei concetti meglio di megraaande sienne


----------



## danny (4 Giugno 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> certo, che prima o poi, dovrà tornare,
> qualunque sia la decisione che prende.
> ...


Magari alla moglie piace pure... mica detto che si strappi le vesti se manca il marito... chi può dire con certezza quale sarà la reazione... in fondo lo tradiva da tre mesi... confronto sulle ragioni non c'è stato.


----------



## Tubarao (4 Giugno 2014)

Eliade ha detto:


> Grazie al cielo non faccio parte della gente.


Ora è chiaro 

Tutto molto più chiaro


----------



## sienne (4 Giugno 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> ti amo perché riesci sempre ad esprimere  i miei concetti meglio di megraaande sienne



Ciao 

noi ci capiamo ... ci capiamo bene ... 


Sono quasi certa, che la moglie sta sulle spine al massimo. 
Lui è una persona molto idealista e lineare ... mi sembra anche tanto lucido,
non solo pieno di rabbia ... anzi, più che altro sconcertato e deluso ... 
Questo la moglie lo sa bene ... lo conosce ... e sa, che balle non può raccontare 


sienne


----------



## danny (4 Giugno 2014)

Eliade ha detto:


> Grazie al cielo non faccio parte della gente.


Sicura? L'ipocrisia è la base di ogni rapporto. Se vedi uno brutto mica glielo dici in faccia, no? E non rende certo felice avere amici sinceri che te lo fanno presente...


----------



## Eratò (4 Giugno 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Magari alla moglie piace pure... mica detto che si strappi le vesti se manca il marito... chi può dire con certezza quale sarà la reazione... in fondo li tradiva da tre mesi...


lei può essere anche la moglie più profondamente superficiale che ci sia ma gestire tutto da sola di certo non le farà piacere.chiamiamole prove di separazione e vediamo che succede.lui adesso deve pensare a se stesso così come la moglie ha pensato a se stessa per 3 mesi.


----------



## sienne (4 Giugno 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Magari alla moglie piace pure... mica detto che si strappi le vesti se manca il marito... chi può dire con certezza quale sarà la reazione... in fondo li tradiva da tre mesi...



Ciao

non siamo tutti uguali e ci facciamo andare bene tutto. 
Per quanto mi riguarda, sarei sollevata ... 
la chiarezza è sempre la cosa migliore :up:
Non legare come un cagnolino ... perché non si sa mai ... 


sienne


----------



## sienne (4 Giugno 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Sicura? L'ipocrisia è la base di ogni rapporto. Se vedi uno brutto mica glielo dici in faccia, no? E non rende certo felice avere amici sinceri che te lo fanno presente...



Ciao

ma cosa stai a dire e farneticando ... ora so, che a te non chiederò nulla ... 
se qualcuno me lo chiedo, dico quello che vedo e sento ... perché dovrei mentire?


sienne


----------



## Eratò (4 Giugno 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Sicura? L'ipocrisia è la base di ogni rapporto. *Se vedi uno brutto mica glielo dici in faccia, no*? E non rende certo felice avere amici sinceri che te lo fanno presente...


se non glielo dici è perché sei garbato e gentile e non perché sei ipocrita.c'è una bella differenza .


----------



## danny (4 Giugno 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> ma cosa stai a dire e farneticando ... ora so, che a te non chiederò nulla ...
> se qualcuno me lo chiedo, dico quello che vedo e sento ... perché dovrei mentire?
> ...


Per non fare male.  E a volte per fare bene. L'unica ragione per cui giustifico il mentire.


----------



## sienne (4 Giugno 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Per non fare male.  E a volte per fare bene. L'unica ragione per cui giustifico il mentire.



Ciao

no, non dico ad una persona sei bello, se mi fa venire l'acqua verde ... scusa. 
Lo dirò con gentilezza, certo. Ma suppongo che lo sappia già da se ... 
Anzi, se mai, evidenzio quello che veramente mi piace ... carattere, simpatia ecc. 


sienne


----------



## danny (4 Giugno 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> se non glielo dici è perché sei garbato e gentile e non perché sei ipocrita.c'è una bella differenza .


Sempre menzogna e'...


----------



## Tubarao (4 Giugno 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> no, non dico ad una persona sei bello, se mi fa venire l'acqua verde ... scusa.
> Lo dirò con gentilezza, certo. Ma suppongo che lo sappia già da se ...
> ...


OT: Un giorno mi metterò a raccogliere tutte queste tue uscite e le metterò in un thread dedicato 

Se mi fa venire l'acqua verde è bellissima. :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## sienne (4 Giugno 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> OT: Un giorno mi metterò a raccogliere tutte queste tue uscite e le metterò in un thread dedicato
> 
> Se mi fa venire l'acqua verde è bellissima. :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



Ciao

 ... mi aiuto come posso ... 


ci capiamo ... 


sienne


----------



## Eratò (4 Giugno 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Sempre menzogna e'...


se è nato brutto e non può farci niente perché lo devo ferire? e poi se è una persona simpatica e bella che mi frega a me se fisicamente è brutto? me ne frego no?


----------



## sienne (4 Giugno 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> se è nato brutto e non può farci niente perché lo devo ferire? e poi se è una persona simpatica e bella che mi frega a me se fisicamente è brutto? me ne frego no?


Ciao

ma io amici così, non ne ho, che mi chiedono se sono belli. 
Massimo, come gli vedo oggi ... o se stanno bene così ... 

Ma se sono amici, hanno dei pregi che a me piacciono tanto. 
Un naso storto ... non lo noto neanche, perché è tutto un insieme che conta. 

Ma che domande sono queste?


sienne


----------



## Eliade (4 Giugno 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Ora è chiaro
> 
> Tutto molto più chiaro


:rotfl::rotfl:
Ti mancava un pezzo del puzzle vero? :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Eliade (4 Giugno 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Sicura? L'ipocrisia è la base di ogni rapporto. Se vedi uno brutto mica glielo dici in faccia, no? E non rende certo felice avere amici sinceri che te lo fanno presente...


Ma che stai dicendo?

Forse l'ipocrisia fa parte del tuo rapporto. Laddove ne ho visto anche solo una lenticchia nei miei...ho chiarito/chiuso subito!
Se vedo uno sconosciuto brutto, non vedo perché dovrei fermarlo e dirgli che è brutto.
Massima sincerità con gli amici, se un amico mi pone la domanda "sono figo o un tamarro vestito così", gli dico quello che penso. Punto e basta.
Non dico certo la mia opinione quando non è richiesta..non vedo anche perché dire ad un amico/a "quanto sei brutta" tutte le volte che lo vedo. 
Dio mi liberi da un'amica/amico che mi dice "quanto sei bella con quel vestito", quando invece fa effetto insaccato...scusa ma che razza di amica/o avrei?


----------



## Eliade (4 Giugno 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> OT: Un giorno mi metterò a raccogliere tutte queste tue uscite e le metterò in un thread dedicato
> 
> Se mi fa venire l'acqua verde è bellissima. :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Quoto.


----------



## Eliade (4 Giugno 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> no, non dico ad una persona sei bello, se mi fa venire l'acqua verde ... scusa.
> Lo dirò con gentilezza, certo. Ma suppongo che lo sappia già da se ...
> ...


Quoto!


----------



## Eratò (4 Giugno 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> ma io amici così, non ne ho, che mi chiedono se sono belli.
> Massimo, come gli vedo oggi ... o se stanno bene così ...
> ...


D'accordo con te.Con le amice mie poi abbiamo altro in cui approfondire....


----------



## Sbriciolata (4 Giugno 2014)

Eliade ha detto:


> Ma che stai dicendo?
> 
> Forse l'ipocrisia fa parte del tuo rapporto. Laddove ne ho visto anche solo una lenticchia nei miei...ho chiarito/chiuso subito!
> Se vedo uno sconosciuto brutto, non vedo perché dovrei fermarlo e dirgli che è brutto.
> ...


sì effettivamente che l'ipocrisia sia alla base di ogni rapporto non ci sta, secondo me.
Ma vorrei distinguere l'ipocrisia dalla menzogna bianca.
Ci sono menzogne dette... per salvaguardare dai particolari peggiori di una realtà che è già brutta di suo, e non credo si possa parlare di ipocrisia.
Che poi 'sta parola...
(adesso arriva Lunaiena e fa il mazzo a tutti)  
quanta ipocrisia c'è nello sbandierare il vessillo della VERITA'?
Non parlo con te Eli, ho approfittato di quotarti.
Ma chi sbandiera il vessillo della verità, si attiene poi davvero sempre e comunque alla verità? O distingue?
Perchè se distingue, le distinzioni sono su basi soggettive, e la verità va a ramengo.


----------



## Eliade (4 Giugno 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> sì effettivamente che l'ipocrisia sia alla base di ogni rapporto non ci sta, secondo me.
> Ma vorrei distinguere l'ipocrisia dalla menzogna bianca.
> Ci sono menzogne dette... per salvaguardare dai particolari peggiori di una realtà che è già brutta di suo, e non credo si possa parlare di ipocrisia.
> Che poi 'sta parola...
> ...


Non ho capito. 

Comunque nel caso di specie, se la ragazzina è sveglia farà 2+2 quando si accorgerà che non frequenteranno più l'altra famiglia...soprattutto se è amica dei figli dell'altra coppia.

Io ho inteso il discorso di disperso (oddio è questo il nick di chi ha aperto la discussione?) in questo modo: nella malaugurata ipotesi che dovessimo separarci e nostra figlia vedesse in me il capro espiatorio, dato che sarei io a dover andarmene, e mia moglie non facesse nulla per raddrizzare la situazione anzi approfittasse della situazione per tirare acqua al suo mulino. A quel punto interverrei dicendole le cose come stanno.


----------



## Sbriciolata (4 Giugno 2014)

Eliade ha detto:


> Non ho capito.
> 
> Comunque nel caso di specie, se la ragazzina è sveglia farà 2+2 quando si accorgerà che non frequenteranno più l'altra famiglia...soprattutto se è amica dei figli dell'altra coppia.
> 
> Io ho inteso il discorso di disperso (oddio è questo il nick di chi ha aperto la discussione?) in questo modo: nella malaugurata ipotesi che dovessimo separarci e nostra figlia vedesse in me il capro espiatorio, dato che sarei io a dover andarmene, e mia moglie non facesse nulla per raddrizzare la situazione anzi approfittasse della situazione per tirare acqua al suo mulino. A quel punto interverrei dicendole le cose come stanno.


Non preoccuparti Eli, era un discorso generico sul valore della verità, mi allacciavo a discorsi precedenti. Per il resto hai inteso benissimo, secondo me.


----------



## Fiammetta (4 Giugno 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Primo il rancore dovresti averlo per tuo padre (se proprio devi avere rancore per qualcuno).
> Secondo avresti voluto davvero essere totalmente escluso come se tu non fossi stato quello che ha dovuto subire le conseguenze di loro scelte?
> Se esci dal tuo ruolo di figlio e le fantasie su una modalità ideale (che non esiste) vedi chiaramente che l'alternativa sarebbe stata mentirti.
> Sei certo che lo avresti voluto?


No ferma, rancore proprio per nessuno dei genitori a meno che il genitore non sia un violento  ( allora si può aprire un dibattito sul rancore) in caso contrario, no, mai. bisogna salvaguardare il rapporto genitore/figlio


----------



## Fiammetta (4 Giugno 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma anche no. Il padre avrà indubbiamente sbagliato, ma una madre che ti fa disamorare della figura paterna raccontando che brutta persona sia secondo me ha fatto un torto enorme ad un figlio.


Più che altro è passata da vittima a carnefice giocando con i sentimenti del figlio ...sbagliatissimo, si rischia seriamente un allontanamento dei figli da entrambi i genitori


----------



## Nausicaa (4 Giugno 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Più che altro è passata da vittima a carnefice giocando con i sentimenti del figlio ...sbagliatissimo, *si rischia seriamente un allontanamento dei figli da entrambi i genitori*


Ma và?


----------



## danny (4 Giugno 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> sì effettivamente che l'ipocrisia sia alla base di ogni rapporto non ci sta, secondo me.
> Ma vorrei distinguere l'ipocrisia dalla menzogna bianca.
> *Ci sono menzogne dette... per salvaguardare dai particolari peggiori di una realtà che è già brutta di suo, e non credo si possa parlare di ipocrisia.
> *Che poi 'sta parola...
> ...


Esattamente Sbriciolata. La questione è proprio questa.


----------



## Fiammetta (4 Giugno 2014)

Disperso ha detto:


> sicuro. parlavo per astratto se dovesse malauguratamente verificarsi una separazione e non ci fosse concordia tra me e sua madre. a quel punto non mi sentirei piú in dovere di tutelare la figura di mia moglie ed egoisticamente tenderei a preservare la mia.


perché ? A quale scopo? mai e sottolineo mai  far prevalere il tuo egoismo al benessere emotivo dei figli che già dovrebbero superare una separazione senza scenate, figurati se la condisci con ripicche e racconti dell'orrore come ne escono emotivamente.  avreste tu è la tua ex- moglie colpe e rimorsi per sempre , contento tu, guarda che poi piangere sul latte versato non serve che i figli non dimenticano e paradossalmente potrebbero restare accanto a lei piuttosto che a te. Ragionaci con calma.


----------



## danny (4 Giugno 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Più che altro è passata da vittima a carnefice giocando con i sentimenti del figlio ...sbagliatissimo, si rischia seriamente un allontanamento dei figli da entrambi i genitori


Rischio che nel mio caso è divenuto certezza.
I problemi di un rapporto di coppia non dovrebbero mai essere trasferiti in un rapporto parentale.
Si fa solo del male ai figli.


----------



## danny (4 Giugno 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> perché ? A quale scopo? mai e sottolineo mai  far prevalere il tuo egoismo al benessere emotivo dei figli che già dovrebbero superare una separazione senza scenate, figurati se la condisci con ripicche e racconti dell'orrore come ne escono emotivamente.  avreste tu è la tua ex- moglie colpe e rimorsi per sempre , contento tu, guarda che poi piangere sul latte versato non serve che i figli non dimenticano e paradossalmente potrebbero restare accanto a lei piuttosto che a te. Ragionaci con calma.



Quoto.


----------



## giorgiocan (4 Giugno 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Statisticamente... tra quelli che conosco... almeno una coppia su due si è tradita.
> E questa stima tiene conto solo delle storie che so.
> Moh, se il tradimento fosse legato a un problema del singolo o della coppia... avremmo una percentuale un po' eccessiva di persone "problematiche" su questa terra...
> Forse il tradimento, o meglio la relazione extraconiugale nasce dallo stimolo del piacere, sotto le varie forme in cui si incarna, più che da un problema.
> ...


Facevo ironia sulla mia storia, solo questo era il mio commento.
Quello che dici si potrebbe discuterlo per giorni, io non sono sicuro che il "piacere" sia lo stimolo, semmai il lenitivo. Il problema, per come la vedo io, esiste eccome: una scelta operata in un momento del passato viene messa in dubbio o invalidata, e questo un perchè deve averlo. Che poi sia difficile identificarlo, spiegarlo, capirlo, qui non ci piove.
Ma credo che le persone "problematiche" su questa terra siano potenzialmente tutte le persone su questa terra. 
Chiudo per non portare fuori tema il topic.


----------



## Joey Blow (4 Giugno 2014)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Facevo ironia sulla mia storia, solo questo era il mio commento.
> Quello che dici si potrebbe discuterlo per giorni, io non sono sicuro che il "piacere" sia lo stimolo, semmai il lenitivo. Il problema, per come la vedo io, esiste eccome: una scelta operata in un momento del passato viene messa in dubbio o invalidata, e questo un perchè deve averlo. Che poi sia difficile identificarlo, spiegarlo, capirlo, qui non ci piove.
> Ma credo che le persone "problematiche" su questa terra siano potenzialmente tutte le persone su questa terra.
> Chiudo per non portare fuori tema il topic.


Ma mi spieghi quel can alla fine del tuo nick che ogni volta che lo leggo mi viene sale un bestemmione?


----------



## Tubarao (4 Giugno 2014)

Comunque, per onore di verità, a me........me state tutti sulle palle, brutta manica di rompiscatole fancazzisti.



Bando all'ipocrisia.


----------



## Fiammetta (4 Giugno 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Ma và?


Appunto nau, una mia amica si è distrutta la vita sin dal l'adolescenza per colpa di genitori che si sono battagliati per anni a causa di un tradimento, con relativa separazione.


----------



## danny (4 Giugno 2014)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Facevo ironia sulla mia storia, solo questo era il mio commento.
> Quello che dici si potrebbe discuterlo per giorni, io non sono sicuro che il "piacere" sia lo stimolo, semmai il lenitivo. I*l problema, per come la vedo io, esiste eccome: una scelta operata in un momento del passato viene messa in dubbio o invalidata, e questo un perchè deve averlo. Che poi sia difficile identificarlo, spiegarlo, capirlo, qui non ci piove.*
> Ma credo che le persone "problematiche" su questa terra siano potenzialmente tutte le persone su questa terra.
> Chiudo per non portare fuori tema il topic.


E infatti.
Capire questo perché, o almeno tentare di capirlo, è necessario se si vuole ripartire.
E che sia facile… non lo è per nulla.
Noi non ci siamo nascosti per nulla, ci siamo confrontati su tutti e credimi è stato doloroso.
Ma ora posso dire che ne è valsa la pena.
Gli ultimi mesi *sono stato felice* con mia moglie e mia figlia. E questo era quello che volevo.
Ma questo obiettivo lo avevo ben chiaro fin dall'inizio.
Non ho accettato un compromesso.
Di sicuro posso dirti che sono cambiato e molto anch'io. Ogni esperienza deve essere fonte di cambiamento.
Se si mantiene una posizione rigida, trincerandosi dietro i concetti di innocenza e colpevolezza, non si va da nessuna parte.


----------



## Fiammetta (4 Giugno 2014)

Disperso ha detto:


> Non sarebbe il mio caso. ho rabbia e mi piacerebbe fargliela pagare. dopodiché solo e soltanto dell'estrema ipotesi di una rivalsa di mia mogli nei miei confronti attraverso mia figlia non vedrei una sola ragione per tutelarne la figura.


Basta che se poi succede non vieni qui a lagnarti che tua figlia non tu vuol frequentare nemmeno di striscio  Chi è causa del suo mal pianga se stesso


----------



## Nausicaa (4 Giugno 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Appunto nau, una mia amica si è distrutta la vita sin dal l'adolescenza per colpa di genitori che si sono battagliati per anni a causa di un tradimento, con relativa separazione.



E che, non mi ricordo io le ore ad ascoltarli a turno? 

E quel che succede è:

non puoi solidarizzare con uno perchè ti senti in colpa verso l'altro
ti senti in colpa verso questo perchè appunto non puoi solidarizzare.
ti ciucci tutto quel dolore e non hai filtri per sorreggerlo
ti senti impotente e devastato perchè non sai cosa fare e ti sembra di mancare in qualcosa, dovresti aiutare il genitore afflitto e non sai come perchè -di nuovo il loop- ti sentiresti in colpa verso l'altro.

E quando uno dei due "prevale", ah, bè, ti ritrovi senza il sostegno di un genitore, nel senso che sei tu che non lo vuoi più ma comunque è una grave perdita.

Evviva.


E i miei non si sono neppure separati, maledizione 

(adesso l'hanno fatto, proprio adesso... dovevo dare l'esempio io mannaggia  )


----------



## danny (4 Giugno 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Basta che se poi succede non vieni qui a lagnarti che tua figlia non tu vuol frequentare nemmeno di striscio  Chi è causa del suo mal pianga se stesso



Se penso ai miei genitori, io non ho mai visto così negativamente il fatto che mio padre avesse un amante.
La cosa mi lasciava indifferente, a dire il vero.
A me è pesata l'assenza, sia di mio padre, a cui la colpa alla fine l'ho attribuita a mia madre, sia di mia madre, che per rifarsi una famiglia poi mi ha lasciato dalla nonna.
Perché i figli vogliono un genitore presente, prima di tutto.


----------



## Calimero (4 Giugno 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Tu cosa sei disposto a fare, ora?


rispetto a cosa?


----------



## Fiammetta (4 Giugno 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> io trovo, tutto il ragionamento fatto fino adesso,
> in particolare quello sulla sacrosanta e imprescindibile tutela della figlia,
> leggermente ipocrita.
> La figlia deve essere certo tutelata e non sottoposta a traumi, ma cosa è successo?
> ...


Ma il rischio è eh il cattivo ai suoi occhi diventi tu, perché alla separazione si aggiunge lo svilimento di una figura genitoriale ad opera dell'altro genitore, ritornando alla mia amica, so bene che alla madre disse : ti odio perché mi hai voluto raccontare tutto di mio padre e ti odierò per sempre , sono passati anni il padre è morto e lei lo piange.  La madre è viva e lei non la vuole più vedere da tanto tanto tempo, quindi o io, un conto è separarsi e spiegare che l'amore, l'affetto è anche i, rispetto talvolta è venuto a mancare un altro discorso è sciorinare al figlio le scopate di papà e mamma con altri. Si sceglie di giocare con il fuoco ed i danni sono questi si irreversibili


----------



## Eliade (4 Giugno 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Se penso ai miei genitori, io non ho mai visto così negativamente il fatto che mio padre avesse un amante.
> La cosa mi lasciava indifferente, a dire il vero.
> A me è pesata l'assenza, sia di mio padre, a cui la colpa alla fine l'ho attribuita a mia madre, sia di mia madre, che per rifarsi una famiglia poi mi ha lasciato dalla nonna.
> Perché i figli vogliono un genitore presente, prima di tutto.


Non ho capito, tuo padre era assente e tu hai attribuito la colpa a tua madre?


----------



## Joey Blow (4 Giugno 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Se penso ai miei genitori, io non ho mai visto così negativamente il fatto che mio padre avesse un amante.
> La cosa mi lasciava indifferente, a dire il vero.
> A me è pesata l'assenza, sia di mio padre, a cui la colpa alla fine l'ho attribuita a mia madre, sia di mia madre, che per rifarsi una famiglia poi mi ha lasciato dalla nonna.
> Perché i figli vogliono un genitore presente, prima di tutto.


Io comunque ti prenderei a carocchie sul cranio.


----------



## Fiammetta (4 Giugno 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Se penso ai miei genitori, io non ho mai visto così negativamente il fatto che mio padre avesse un amante.
> La cosa mi lasciava indifferente, a dire il vero.
> A me è pesata l'assenza, sia di mio padre, a cui la colpa alla fine l'ho attribuita a mia madre, sia di mia madre, che per rifarsi una famiglia poi mi ha lasciato dalla nonna.
> Perché i figli vogliono un genitore presente, prima di tutto.


E ma se lo dico èpehe ho assistito alla disperazione della mia amica nel tempo, sfiducia completa verso entrambi i genitori, allontanamento, rapporto recuperato solo con il padre alla fine della sua vita e la madre che è rimasta con l'altra sorella che fa da tramite per le comunicazioni di servizio :singleeye: allucinante


----------



## Fiammetta (4 Giugno 2014)

danny ha detto:


> No. *La gente vuole vivere serena e il più possibile felice.
> Se la verità fa male pochi sono disposti ad accettarla.*
> Imporla ad altri è enormemente sbagliato, si fa male e basta.
> Ricordo che quando da coppia passiamo a famiglia noi abbiamo dei doveri derivanti dal nuovo ruolo di genitori, questo sia a livello etico che legale. Anche nei casi di tradimento conclamato ci si dovrebbe confrontare solo e unicamente tra moglie e marito, evitando di far trasparire qualsiasi cosa ai figli, di farli entrare in un problema che non è loro. E men che meno si devono coinvolgere terzi innocenti, a meno che non si voglia far nostro il detto "mal comune mezzo gaudio", che molti trovano consolatorio, ma che io non condivido affatto.
> ...


Vero


----------



## danny (4 Giugno 2014)

Eliade ha detto:


> Non ho capito, tuo padre era assente e tu hai attribuito la colpa a tua madre?


Mio padre è uscito di casa dopo il tradimento. Mia madre ha avuto un rancore verso di lui non risparmiandomi tutte le sofferenze che le aveva inflitto. Questo per anni. AL punto che io avevo paura di mio padre.
Poi io non ho più voluto tornare a casa da mia madre, non sopportavo la sua solitudine triste e rancorosa. Ho insistito per dormire dai nonni. Avevo 6 o 7 anni.
E li son rimasto anche quando è nato mio fratello e mia madre si è risposata, anni dopo.
Questo a grandi linee.


----------



## Minerva (4 Giugno 2014)

mamma mia, ultimamente il panorama genitoriale che si legge è spaventevole





danny ha detto:


> Mio padre è uscito di casa dopo il tradimento. Mia madre ha avuto un rancore verso di lui non risparmiandomi tutte le sofferenze che le aveva inflitto. Questo per anni.
> Poi io non ho più voluto tornare a casa da mia madre, non sopportavo la sua solitudine triste e rancorosa. Ho insistito per dormire dai nonni. Avevo 6 o 7 anni.
> E li son rimasto anche quando è nato mio fratello e mia madre si è risposata, anni dopo.
> Questo a grandi linee.


----------



## Eliade (4 Giugno 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Mio padre è uscito di casa dopo il tradimento. Mia madre ha avuto un rancore verso di lui non risparmiandomi tutte le sofferenze che le aveva inflitto. Questo per anni.
> Poi io non ho più voluto tornare a casa da mia madre, non sopportavo la sua solitudine triste e rancorosa. Ho insistito per dormire dai nonni. Avevo 6 o 7 anni.
> E li son rimasto anche quando è nato mio fratello e mia madre si è risposata, anni dopo.
> Questo a grandi linee.


Questo non mi spiega perché il padre assente e tu dai la colpa a tua madre.
Se stavi dai nonni, in linea generale, doveva essere anche più facile vederti...bypassando tua madre.


----------



## Fiammetta (4 Giugno 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Mio padre è uscito di casa dopo il tradimento. Mia madre ha avuto un rancore verso di lui non risparmiandomi tutte le sofferenze che le aveva inflitto. Questo per anni. AL punto che io avevo paura di mio padre.
> Poi io non ho più voluto tornare a casa da mia madre, non sopportavo la sua solitudine triste e rancorosa. Ho insistito per dormire dai nonni. Avevo 6 o 7 anni.
> E li son rimasto anche quando è nato mio fratello e mia madre si è risposata, anni dopo.
> Questo a grandi linee.


Infanzia piuttosto traumatica


----------



## Calimero (4 Giugno 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Basta che se succede non vieni qui a lagnarti che tua figlia non tu vuol frequentare nemmeno di striscio  Cintusa del suo mal pianga se stesso


sono sbalordito. mia figlia potrebbe non volermi frequentare perché sua madre mi avrebbe tradito?
tu scherzi. potrebbe volerlo fare se si sentisse abbandonata e tradita senza capire bene il perchė.
lei ė una ragazzina equilibrata e intelligente. mica una squilibrata minchiabimba


----------



## Tubarao (4 Giugno 2014)

Disperso ha detto:


> sono sbalordito. mia figlia potrebbe non volermi frequentare perché sua madre mi avrebbe tradito?
> tu scherzi. potrebbe volerlo fare se si sentisse abbandonata e tradita senza capire bene il perchė.
> lei ė una ragazzina equilibrata e intelligente. mica una squilibrata *minchiabimba*


Il termine esatto sarebbe BimbaminKia.

Qui dentro siamo tutti molto 'cciovani


La K è fondamentale


----------



## Fiammetta (4 Giugno 2014)

Disperso ha detto:


> sono sbalordito. mia figlia potrebbe non volermi frequentare perché sua madre mi avrebbe tradito?
> tu scherzi. potrebbe volerlo fare se si sentisse abbandonata e tradita senza capire bene il perchė.
> lei ė una ragazzina equilibrata e intelligente. mica una squilibrata minchiabimba


Non esser sbalordito che i figli non amano i genitori che si adoperano a raccontare per filo e per segno come è indegno l'altro genitore proprio perché non sono bimbiminchia  ma esseri pensanti ed intelligenti , oh poi fai come vuoi te ma attenzione che certe prese di posizioni crude e apparentemente eroiche  si rivelano come un boomerang spesso


----------



## Brunetta (4 Giugno 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> No ferma, rancore proprio per nessuno dei genitori a meno che il genitore non sia un violento  ( allora si può aprire un dibattito sul rancore) in caso contrario, no, mai. bisogna salvaguardare il rapporto genitore/figlio


Danny ha parlato della sua esperienza e a quello mi sono riferita.
Lui prova rancore e per questo ho scritto quel sentimento. Lui invece di provarlo per chi ha compiuto il tradimento lo prova per chi gli ha spiegato, quando era grande e su sua richiesta, cosa era successo.
Non posso sapere se davvero la madre glielo abbia raccontato male, resta il fatto che lui ha deviato un sentimento negativo.
E' successo anche a me, poi ho capito che deviavo il sentimento perché un rancore per aver detto una cosa sgradevole è più sopportabile di altri sentimenti.
Da adulti bisognerebbe rielaborare certi vissuti per non correre il rischio di compiere errori diversi e speculari.


----------



## Calimero (4 Giugno 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> E ma se lo dico èpehe ho assistito alla disperazione della mia amica nel tempo, sfiducia completa verso entrambi i genitori, allontanamento, rapporto recuperato solo con il padre alla fine della sua vita e la madre che è rimasta con l'altra sorella che fa da tramite per le comunicazioni di servizio :singleeye: allucinante


capisco. tu parli di disagiati psicotici. ebbene, fidati che nella mia famiglia non ne esistono. a cominciare da mia figlia


----------



## free (4 Giugno 2014)

Disperso ha detto:


> sono sbalordito. mia figlia potrebbe non volermi frequentare perché sua madre mi avrebbe tradito?
> tu scherzi. potrebbe volerlo fare se si sentisse abbandonata e tradita senza capire bene il perchė.
> lei ė una ragazzina equilibrata e intelligente. mica una squilibrata minchiabimba



però a proposito della tua comprensibile rabbia ti invito a riflettere sulla differenza tra una "sana" rabbia a botta calda e desideri di vendetta prolungati nel tempo verso colei che dici di amare


----------



## Nausicaa (4 Giugno 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Danny ha parlato della sua esperienza e a quello mi sono riferita.
> Lui prova rancore e per questo ho scritto quel sentimento. Lui invece di provarlo per chi ha compiuto il tradimento lo prova per chi gli ha spiegato, *quando era grande e su sua richiesta*, cosa era successo.
> Non posso sapere se davvero la madre glielo abbia raccontato male, resta il fatto che lui ha deviato un sentimento negativo.
> E' successo anche a me, poi ho capito che deviavo il sentimento perché un rancore per aver detto una cosa sgradevole è più sopportabile di altri sentimenti.
> Da adulti bisognerebbe rielaborare certi vissuti per non correre il rischio di compiere errori diversi e speculari.



Io ho capito quando era piccolo, non su sua richiesta, a ripetizione e in modo melodrammatico e rabbioso.

E questo ti può stroncare, ammettiamolo.


----------



## Calimero (4 Giugno 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Il termine esatto sarebbe BimbaminKia.
> 
> Qui dentro siamo tutti molto 'cciovani
> 
> ...


quello allora


----------



## Fiammetta (4 Giugno 2014)

Disperso ha detto:


> capisco. tu parli di disagiati psicotici. ebbene, fidati che nella mia famiglia non ne esistono. a cominciare da mia figlia


No no parlo di persone intelligenti altro che disagiati :rotfl:casomai lo sono i genitori ( parlando in generale )


----------



## Fiammetta (4 Giugno 2014)

free ha detto:


> però a proposito della tua comprensibile rabbia ti invito a riflettere sulla differenza tra una "sana" rabbia a botta calda e desideri di vendetta prolungati nel tempo verso colei che dici di amare


Per ora mi sembra sia chiuso ad andare oltre il concetto di vendetta :smile: Speriamo anzi sono certa che con il tempo riuscirà a vedere più chiaramente


----------



## Calimero (4 Giugno 2014)

free ha detto:


> però a proposito della tua comprensibile rabbia ti invito a riflettere sulla differenza tra una "sana" rabbia a botta calda e desideri di vendetta prolungati nel tempo verso colei che dici di amare


Non sembra che ne stai parlando. e a me sembrano normali i miei pensieri. ora.


----------



## birba (4 Giugno 2014)

Disperso ha detto:


> Andava bene. Concordia. Solidarietà. Sesso. Dialogo. Risate. che altro ci vuole?


probabilmente questa è la tua opinione


----------



## Nausicaa (4 Giugno 2014)

Cmq,

riportiamo il treno sui binari,

qua stiamo parlando in generale dei danni che etc etc.

Disperso, immagino, sta solo pensando, in questo momento di botta freschissima, che se decidesse di separarsi e se la moglie cominciasse a dire alla figlia "papà se ne va perchè è cattivo e mi vuole fare del male" (cosa che non si ha nessun motivo di ritenere verosimile al momento) direbbe "eh no tesoro, me ne vado perchè ritengo che tua mamma ha fatto male a me, ma non preoccuparti tu non c'entri nulla e di queste cose non ti devi preoccupare, sono questioni nostre."

Immagino.


----------



## Brunetta (4 Giugno 2014)

Eliade ha detto:


> Non ho capito.
> 
> Comunque nel caso di specie, se la ragazzina è sveglia farà 2+2 quando si accorgerà che non frequenteranno più l'altra famiglia...soprattutto se è amica dei figli dell'altra coppia.
> 
> Io ho inteso il discorso di disperso (oddio è questo il nick di chi ha aperto la discussione?) in questo modo: nella malaugurata ipotesi che dovessimo separarci e nostra figlia vedesse in me il capro espiatorio, dato che sarei io a dover andarmene, e mia moglie non facesse nulla per raddrizzare la situazione anzi approfittasse della situazione per tirare acqua al suo mulino. A quel punto interverrei dicendole le cose come stanno.


Un conto sono i discorsi di un mondo ideale. In un mondo ideale però non si tradisce.
Altro è la realtà.
Qui vedo riemergere il solito discorso che chi tradisce è un ottimo genitore e non fa nulla contro i figli.
Col cavolo! Chi tradisce in quel momento è in un mondo altro rispetto a quello del coniuge e della famiglia e si organizza perché i figli non interferiscano. Tutto questo lo considera tutelarli.
Il presupposto è non venire scoperto.
Se viene scoperto si aspetta di essere salvaguardato nei confronti dei figli. Naturalmente per il loro bene.
Se gli interessava il loro bene, avrebbe dovuto pensarci prima di tradire.
Se un genitore ruba, mi raccomando diciamo che c'è stato un allontanamento momentaneo perché quello rimasto a casa mangia la cipolla e tuteliamo l'immagine del genitore non dicendo che è finito in prigione.


----------



## giorgiocan (4 Giugno 2014)

danny ha detto:


> E infatti.
> Capire questo perché, o almeno tentare di capirlo, è necessario se si vuole ripartire.
> E che sia facile… non lo è per nulla.
> Noi non ci siamo nascosti per nulla, ci siamo confrontati su tutti e credimi è stato doloroso.
> ...


E sono davvero contento per te. Non so se la situazione che hai vissuto ai tempi coi tuoi genitori ti sia stata d'aiuto o invece di peso, ma hai tutto il mio rispetto. Non è la prima volta che mi ritrovo in quello che scrivi, e che ammiro la tua coerenza.


----------



## free (4 Giugno 2014)

Disperso ha detto:


> Non sembra che ne stai parlando. e a me sembrano normali i miei pensieri. ora.



ad es. anche riguardo al vicino, che hai detto di aver "sistemato" subito a parole, ti pare ancora il caso di considerare l'ipotesi di buttagli la bomba in famiglia?
chiedo, eh, non giudico


----------



## Calimero (4 Giugno 2014)

biri ha detto:


> probabilmente questa è la tua opinione


no. é anche la sua. fino a due giorni fa


----------



## free (4 Giugno 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Per ora mi sembra sia chiuso ad andare oltre il concetto di vendetta :smile: Speriamo anzi sono certa che con il tempo riuscirà a vedere più chiaramente



boh a me sembra piuttosto equilibrato!


----------



## Brunetta (4 Giugno 2014)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Facevo ironia sulla mia storia, solo questo era il mio commento.
> Quello che dici si potrebbe discuterlo per giorni, io non sono sicuro che il "piacere" sia lo stimolo, semmai il lenitivo. Il problema, per come la vedo io, esiste eccome: una scelta operata in un momento del passato viene messa in dubbio o invalidata, e questo un perchè deve averlo. Che poi sia difficile identificarlo, spiegarlo, capirlo, qui non ci piove.
> Ma credo che le persone "problematiche" su questa terra siano potenzialmente tutte le persone su questa terra.
> Chiudo per non portare fuori tema il topic.


:up:
Problemi li aveva anche l'uomo primitivo, anche se non lo sapeva. Le cerimonie li curavano.


----------



## birba (4 Giugno 2014)

Disperso ha detto:


> no. é anche la sua. fino a due giorni fa


nn sempre quello che si dice è quello che si pensa
a me se mi chiedono "come va?" rispondo sempre "bene"


----------



## Calimero (4 Giugno 2014)

free ha detto:


> ad es. anche riguardo al vicino, che hai detto di aver "sistemato" subito a parole, ti pare ancora il caso di considerare l'ipotesi di buttagli la bomba in famiglia?
> chiedo, eh, non giudico


Non dipende da me. io ho solo detto che ne ho il pensiero. la voglia. che non mi sembra giusto. le intenzioni serie ce le avete messe voi


----------



## Calimero (4 Giugno 2014)

biri ha detto:


> nn sempre quello che si dice è quello che si pensa
> a me se mi chiedono "come va?" rispondo sempre "bene"


io no. e nemmeno lei. abbiamo sempre parlato moltissimo quando qualcosa non funziona. e non abbiamo mai smesso. posso farti notare che non sei mia moglie?i


----------



## Brunetta (4 Giugno 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Se penso ai miei genitori, io non ho mai visto così negativamente il fatto che mio padre avesse un amante.
> La cosa mi lasciava indifferente, a dire il vero.
> *A me è pesata l'assenza, sia di mio padre, a cui la colpa alla fine l'ho attribuita a mia madre*, sia di mia madre, che per rifarsi una famiglia poi mi ha lasciato dalla nonna.
> Perché i figli vogliono un genitore presente, prima di tutto.


Ti rendi conto che avevi sbagliato?
Quello che è successo dopo è grave. Non il fatto di averti detto la verità.


----------



## birba (4 Giugno 2014)

Disperso ha detto:


> io no. e nemmeno lei. abbiamo sempre parlato moltissimo quando qualcosa non funziona. e non abbiamo mai smesso. posso farti notare che non sei mia moglie?i


nemmeno lei? posso farti notare che ti ha mentito per 3 mesi, forse anche di più?
no perchè prima di finire a letto insieme, ci sarà stato un corteggiamento
del quale nn ti ha detto niente


----------



## Nausicaa (4 Giugno 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Un conto sono i discorsi di un mondo ideale. In un mondo ideale però non si tradisce.
> Altro è la realtà.
> Qui vedo riemergere il solito discorso che chi tradisce è un ottimo genitore e non fa nulla contro i figli.
> Col cavolo! Chi tradisce in quel momento è in un mondo altro rispetto a quello del coniuge e della famiglia e si organizza perché i figli non interferiscano. Tutto questo lo considera tutelarli.
> ...



Ma E' per il loro bene.

I genitori sono figure potentissime. Se gliele scardini, non fai il loro bene.
Qualche volta è impossibile non farlo, ma non è mai un processo facile per il bambino/ragazzino.

Se si può evitare, è infinitamente meglio.


----------



## Brunetta (4 Giugno 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Mio padre è uscito di casa dopo il tradimento. Mia madre ha avuto un rancore verso di lui non risparmiandomi tutte le sofferenze che le aveva inflitto. Questo per anni. AL punto che io avevo paura di mio padre.
> Poi io non ho più voluto tornare a casa da mia madre, non sopportavo la sua solitudine triste e rancorosa. Ho insistito per dormire dai nonni. Avevo 6 o 7 anni.
> E li son rimasto anche quando è nato mio fratello e mia madre si è risposata, anni dopo.
> Questo a grandi linee.


Tutto questo per te è "dire la verità"?
Questo è scaricare.


----------



## giorgiocan (4 Giugno 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma mi spieghi quel can alla fine del tuo nick che ogni volta che lo leggo mi viene sale un bestemmione?


E' come mi chiamava il mio miglior/peggior amico/nemico all'asilo. 
Credo di averlo usato, quando mi sono iscritto, perchè esiste quella sola persona che conosce questo nomignolo, e non ne ho notizie da circa 35 anni. Inoltre dubito che se lo ricordi.


----------



## Nocciola (4 Giugno 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Un conto sono i discorsi di un mondo ideale. In un mondo ideale però non si tradisce.
> Altro è la realtà.
> Qui vedo riemergere il solito discorso che chi tradisce è un ottimo genitore e non fa nulla contro i figli.
> Col cavolo! Chi tradisce in quel momento è in un mondo altro rispetto a quello del coniuge e della famiglia e si organizza perché i figli non interferiscano. Tutto questo lo considera tutelarli.
> ...


Siamo al delirio


----------



## Calimero (4 Giugno 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> No no parlo di persone intelligenti altro che disagiati :rotfl:casomai lo sono i genitori ( parlando in generale )


io e mia moglie siamo equilibrati. abbastanza. mi sembra un paragoncc azzardato quello che fai. anche leggermente irrispettoso. ma non me la prendo


----------



## birba (4 Giugno 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Ma E' per il loro bene.
> 
> I genitori sono figure potentissime. Se gliele scardini, non fai il loro bene.
> Qualche volta è impossibile non farlo, ma non è mai un processo facile per il bambino/ragazzino.
> ...


è un problema anche per gli adulti
conosco un ragazzo i cui genitori si sono separati quando lui aveva 20 anni
e ha sofferto molto, anche se ora ha trovato una stabilità


----------



## Fiammetta (4 Giugno 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Un conto sono i discorsi di un mondo ideale. In un mondo ideale però non si tradisce.
> Altro è la realtà.
> *Qui vedo riemergere il solito discorso che chi tradisce è un ottimo genitore e non fa nulla contro i figli.*
> Col cavolo! Chi tradisce in quel momento è in un mondo altro rispetto a quello del coniuge e della famiglia e si organizza perché i figli non interferiscano. Tutto questo lo considera tutelarli.
> ...


Chi tradisce è un genitore forse ottimo, forse discreto, forse pessimo a prescindere e così lo può essere il tradito. Certo ha commesso un errore che è quello di minare  una serenità familiare ( sempre,ci fosse fino a quel momento) ma non è un mostro e non deve esser dipinto come tale, se viene scoperto e il rapporto nonostante il tradimento si ricompone non c'è bisogno,di dire nulla ai figli, se di si separa si chiede al traditore di spiegare insieme le motivazioni della,separazione e il traditore può ammettere che è stato lui il primo ad allontanarsi dal rapporto evitando di elencare le scopate con l'amante, questo se si ritiene di dire la verità ( il traditore si allontana per sua scelta ) senza infierire sui figli


----------



## Nausicaa (4 Giugno 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Chi tradisce è un genitore forse ottimo, forse discreto, forse pessimo a prescindere e così lo può essere il tradito. Certo ha commesso un errore che è quello di minare  una serenità familiare ( sempre,ci fosse fino a quel momento) ma non è un mostro e non deve esser dipinto come tale, se viene scoperto e il rapporto nonostante il tradimento si ricompone non c'è bisogno,di dire nulla ai figli, se di si separa si chiede al traditore di spiegare insieme le motivazioni della,separazione e il traditore può ammettere che è stato lui il primo ad allontanarsi dal rapporto evitando di elencare le scopate con l'amante, questo se si ritiene di dire la verità ( il traditore si allontana per sua scelta ) senza infierire sui figli



Splendidamente detto.


----------



## Calimero (4 Giugno 2014)

biri ha detto:


> nemmeno lei? posso farti notare che ti ha mentito per 3 mesi, forse anche di più?
> no perchè prima di finire a letto insieme, ci sarà stato un corteggiamento
> del quale nn ti ha detto niente


infatti fino a poco tempo fa. se é cambiata per problemi suoi e non le andava più bene quello che le é andato bene per 18 anni non puó essere colpa mia


----------



## free (4 Giugno 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Un conto sono i discorsi di un mondo ideale. In un mondo ideale però non si tradisce.
> Altro è la realtà.
> Qui vedo riemergere il solito discorso che chi tradisce è un ottimo genitore e non fa nulla contro i figli.
> Col cavolo! Chi tradisce in quel momento è in un mondo altro rispetto a quello del coniuge e della famiglia e si organizza perché i figli non interferiscano. Tutto questo lo considera tutelarli.
> ...


sì per davvero, e anzi ti dirò che se uno della coppia compie azioni di vario tipo e non dice nulla per evitare di coinvolgere l'altro, per me fa bene 
essere una coppia non vuol mica dire dirsi TUTTO, secondo me, ma anche smazzarsi in solitaria le conseguenze delle proprie azioni


----------



## Brunetta (4 Giugno 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Ma E' per il loro bene.
> 
> I genitori sono figure potentissime. Se gliele scardini, non fai il loro bene.
> Qualche volta è impossibile non farlo, ma non è mai un processo facile per il bambino/ragazzino.
> ...


ùHai fatto prima un esempio di come si può dire la verità.
Gli adulti e i genitore si devono assumere le loro responsabilità
La prima è di fare il bene dei figli.
Possibilmente è non FARE nulla che possa danneggiarli, dopo di non DIRE nulla che possa danneggiarli.


----------



## Nocciola (4 Giugno 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Ma E' per il loro bene.
> 
> I genitori sono figure potentissime. Se gliele scardini, non fai il loro bene.
> Qualche volta è impossibile non farlo, ma non è mai un processo facile per il bambino/ragazzino.
> ...


Quoto
Si tradisce il partner non i figli. 
E paragonare un furto e la galera a un tradimento verso Il partner non sta ne in cielo ne in terra


----------



## birba (4 Giugno 2014)

Disperso ha detto:


> infatti fino a poco tempo fa. se é cambiata per problemi suoi e non le andava più bene quello che le é andato bene per 18 anni non puó essere colpa mia


ma questa è una cosa della quale forse vuoi autoconvincerti
è difficile, molto difficile, che dopo 18 anni una tradisca così, tanto per fare
dire come hai detto che tua moglie è solo una zoccola serve, forse, a coccolare te stesso
scaricando su di lei tutte le colpe

poi vabbè, sarà che per me fare tutto sto casino per qualche scopata è assurdo
ma quello è un altro discorso


----------



## Calimero (4 Giugno 2014)

biri ha detto:


> è un problema anche per gli adulti
> conosco un ragazzo i cui genitori si sono separati quando lui aveva 20 anni
> e ha sofferto molto, anche se ora ha trovato una stabilità


sennò nega la sofferenza. Non separarsi nel caso per paura che i figli diventino degli psicotici é da delirio. nessuno vorrebbe separarsi e fare naufragare un matrimonio. se succede bisogna tutelare i propri figli. finché é possibile


----------



## Brunetta (4 Giugno 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Chi tradisce è un genitore forse ottimo, forse discreto, forse pessimo a prescindere e così lo può essere il tradito. Certo* ha commesso un errore che è quello di minare  una serenità familiare *( sempre,ci fosse fino a quel momento) ma non è un mostro e non deve esser dipinto come tale, *se viene scoperto e il rapporto nonostante il tradimento si ricompone non c'è bisogno,di dire nulla ai figli, se di si separa si chiede al traditore di spiegare insieme le motivazioni della,separazione e il traditore può ammettere che è stato lui il primo ad allontanarsi dal rapporto* evitando di elencare le scopate con l'amante, questo se si ritiene di dire la verità ( il traditore si allontana per sua scelta ) senza infierire sui figli


Era quello che intendevo.


----------



## Spider (4 Giugno 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Certo soprattutto se si racconterà a questa figlia il tradimento con tutto il risentimento e la rabbia che si prova, e magari aggiungendo quanto si sta soffrendo per colpa dello stronzo/stronza:sonar:
> 
> che animo generoso



ma chi ha detto che i termini e le frasi debbano essere queste?
si può parlare di un tradimento e delle vere ragioni che portano ad una separazione in tanti modi.
Ci sono tanti livelli per parlare ad un figlio e fargli capire che se un amore è finito non è per colpa tua.
Come ci sono tanti modi per aiutare un altra persona a comprendere che non vive nella famiglia del Mulino Bianco.
Poi se sceglierà di continuare a viverla quella famiglia sono aspetti suoi.
cosa più che possibile.
io ti ho semplicemente informato dei fatti.


----------



## Calimero (4 Giugno 2014)

biri ha detto:


> ma questa è una cosa della quale forse vuoi autoconvincerti
> è difficile, molto difficile, che dopo 18 anni una tradisca così, tanto per fare
> dire come hai detto che tua moglie è solo una zoccola serve, forse, a coccolare te stesso
> scaricando su di lei tutte le colpe
> ...


capisco. nulla da discutere con te. abbiamo capito che sai piú tu del mio matrimonio di me


----------



## free (4 Giugno 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> ma chi ha detto che i termini e le frasi debbano essere queste?
> si può parlare di un tradimento e delle vere ragioni che portano ad una separazione in tanti modi.
> Ci sono tanti livelli per parlare ad un figlio e fargli capire che se un amore è finito non è per colpa tua.
> Come ci sono tanti modi per aiutare un altra persona a comprendere che non vive nella famiglia del Mulino Bianco.
> ...


ma dai! 
e che è? il notiziario?


----------



## Caciottina (4 Giugno 2014)

biri ha detto:


> ma questa è una cosa della quale forse vuoi autoconvincerti
> è difficile, molto difficile, che dopo 18 anni una tradisca così, tanto per fare
> dire come hai detto che tua moglie è solo una zoccola serve, forse, a coccolare te stesso
> scaricando su di lei tutte le colpe
> ...



Ti quoto collega di pensieri!


----------



## Fiammetta (4 Giugno 2014)

Disperso ha detto:


> io e mia moglie siamo equilibrati. abbastanza. mi sembra un paragoncc azzardato quello che fai. anche leggermente irrispettoso. ma non me la prendo


tu scrivi  di bimbiminkia e psicotici cercando di difendere un'idea che ti porterebbe solo danno. Poi la vita è tua, te la giochi tu ...


----------



## Brunetta (4 Giugno 2014)

free ha detto:


> sì per davvero, e anzi ti dirò che se uno della coppia compie azioni di vario tipo e non dice nulla per evitare di coinvolgere l'altro, per me fa bene
> essere una coppia non vuol mica dire dirsi TUTTO, secondo me, ma anche smazzarsi in solitaria le conseguenze delle proprie azioni


Non ho capito.
I figli non devono sapere che un genitore ha rubato?


----------



## Nausicaa (4 Giugno 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> ùHai fatto prima un esempio di come si può dire la verità.
> Gli adulti e i genitore si devono assumere le loro responsabilità
> La prima è di fare il bene dei figli.
> Possibilmente è non FARE nulla che possa danneggiarli, dopo di non DIRE nulla che possa danneggiarli.



L'esempio di prima era una possibile risposta di Disperso per proteggere la propria figura senza scardinare quella della moglie e senza andare nei dettagli e parlare di tradimento. Nel caso in cui la moglie volesse gettare su di lui la colpa.

Per il resto, sì, si dovrebbe agire bene. Entrambi. Hai ragione.
Quando qualcuno non lo fa, cmq, rimane il dovere di parlare nel modo giusto. Entrambi.


----------



## Minerva (4 Giugno 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Un conto sono i discorsi di un mondo ideale. In un mondo ideale però non si tradisce.
> Altro è la realtà.
> Qui vedo riemergere il solito discorso che chi tradisce è un ottimo genitore e non fa nulla contro i figli.
> Col cavolo! Chi tradisce in quel momento è in un mondo altro rispetto a quello del coniuge e della famiglia e si organizza perché i figli non interferiscano. Tutto questo lo considera tutelarli.
> ...


la cosa che veramente importa è l'equilibrio del figlio e se non ci ha pensato chi ha tradito non è un motivo valido perchè non si debba usare maggiore buon senso tutelandone l'immagine ad esclusivo interesse del minore.


----------



## gas (4 Giugno 2014)

Disperso ha detto:


> infatti fino a poco tempo fa. se é cambiata per problemi suoi e non le andava più bene quello che le é andato bene per 18 anni non puó essere colpa mia


questa credo che sia solo una tua opinione altamente opinabile


----------



## free (4 Giugno 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non ho capito.
> I figli non devono sapere che un genitore ha rubato?



no, secondo me
ma anche che ha fatto beneficenza, per es.


----------



## Brunetta (4 Giugno 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> L'esempio di prima era una possibile risposta di Disperso per proteggere la propria figura senza scardinare quella della moglie e senza andare nei dettagli e parlare di tradimento. Nel caso in cui la moglie volesse gettare su di lui la colpa.
> 
> Per il resto, sì, si dovrebbe agire bene. Entrambi. Hai ragione.
> Quando qualcuno non lo fa, cmq, rimane il dovere di parlare nel modo giusto. Entrambi.


Parlare nel modo giusto non è scaricare sui figli come non lo è dire bugie.
Non è che se muore qualcuno gli diciamo che si è trasferito ma nemmeno che è in decomposizione.


----------



## Brunetta (4 Giugno 2014)

free ha detto:


> no, secondo me
> ma anche che ha fatto beneficenza, per es.


E come spieghi che sta via 4 anni?


----------



## gas (4 Giugno 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Parlare nel modo giusto non è scaricare sui figli come non lo è dire bugie.
> Non è che se muore qualcuno gli diciamo che si è trasferito ma nemmeno che è in decomposizione.


:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (4 Giugno 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> ma chi ha detto che i termini e le frasi debbano essere queste?
> si può parlare di un tradimento e delle vere ragioni che portano ad una separazione in tanti modi.
> Ci sono tanti livelli per parlare ad un figlio e fargli capire che se *un amore è finito non è per colpa tua.*
> Come ci sono tanti modi per aiutare un altra persona a comprendere che non vive nella famiglia del Mulino Bianco.
> ...


Non ci siamo, un figlio  vuol sentirsi dire che se l'amore tra papà e mamma è finito non  è colpa sua ( del figlio) questo vuole , poi quando i genitori son certi che il figlio ha compreso allora si può parlare delle motivazioni della separazione, non è una gara per dimostrare quale genitore è'  più bravo e non si deve trasformare in ciò


----------



## free (4 Giugno 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> E come spieghi che sta via 4 anni?



se veramente deve star via 4 anni, si pensa a cosa fare e dire

il punto è, secondo me, che qualcuno deve tenere in mano le redini della famiglia, che non è una comune in cui si mettono i manifesti in bacheca con su scritte le novità del giorno e il menù
ma invece ci sono decisioni da prendere e scelte da fare, anche per metterci una pezza, se è il caso


----------



## Minerva (4 Giugno 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Io ho capito quando era piccolo, non su sua richiesta, a ripetizione e in modo melodrammatico e rabbioso.
> 
> E questo ti può stroncare, ammettiamolo.


 come critico chi debolmente tradisce trovo ugualmente colpevole (a volte anche di più) chi si abbandona a bassi istinti di vendette senza salvaguardare i figli.
c'è egoismo in entrambe i casi


----------



## Nocciola (4 Giugno 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Non ci siamo, un figlio  vuol sentirsi dire che se l'amore tra papà e mamma è finito non  è colpa sua ( del figlio) questo vuole , poi quando i genitori son certi che il figlio ha compreso allora si può parlare delle motivazioni della separazione, non è una gara per dimostrare quale genitore è'  più bravo e non si deve trasformare in ciò


Straquoto


----------



## Nocciola (4 Giugno 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> come critico chi debolmente tradisce trovo ugualmente colpevole (a volte anche di più) chi si abbandona a bassi istinti di vendette senza salvaguardare i figli.
> c'è egoismo in entrambe i casi


E se non è pee vendetta o  per screditare l'altro e passare per il genitore buono qual è il motivo per cui parlare di tradimento?
Ah già...la veritá


----------



## lothar57 (4 Giugno 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Un conto sono i discorsi di un mondo ideale. In un mondo ideale però non si tradisce.
> Altro è la realtà.
> Qui vedo riemergere il solito discorso che chi tradisce è un ottimo genitore e non fa nulla contro i figli.
> Col cavolo! Chi tradisce in quel momento è in un mondo altro rispetto a quello del coniuge e della famiglia e si organizza perché i figli non interferiscano. Tutto questo lo considera tutelarli.
> ...




Spiega che male faccio a due figli ultra ventenni,a passare 2 ore al motel ....perche'mi pare bestemmia grossa!!


----------



## Caciottina (4 Giugno 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Spiega che male faccio a due figli ultra ventenni,a passare 2 ore al motel ....perche'mi pare bestemmia grossa!!



Dai...hanno vent anni e piu....forse nemmeno vivono piu con voi....c è differenza per esempio che con un bambino di 10 anni...per dire..


----------



## Eratò (4 Giugno 2014)

Durante l'atto di separazione parlai con una neuropsichiatra infantile.Volevo consigli su come gestire la situazione con i bimbi.Insistete su 2 punti fondamentali:mai dire che mamma e papà non si amano e mai raccontare del tradimento.E in effetti neanche io capisco per quale motivo debbano saperlo.Perché farli soffrire? Per loro è il loro papà che gli vuole bene e li coccola.


----------



## Nausicaa (4 Giugno 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> Durante l'atto di separazione parlai con una neuropsichiatra infantile.Volevo consigli su come gestire la situazione con i bimbi.Insistete su 2 punti fondamentali:*mai dire che mamma e papà non si amano* e mai raccontare del tradimento.E in effetti neanche io capisco per quale motivo debbano saperlo.Perché farli soffrire? Per loro è il loro papà che gli vuole bene e li coccola.



Davvero?

Neanche se dici che comunque si vogliono molto bene?


----------



## Eratò (4 Giugno 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Davvero?
> 
> Neanche se dici che comunque si vogliono molto bene?


dai basta che capiscano che vi volete bene e che per loro ci siete sempre ....


----------



## Spider (4 Giugno 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Non ci siamo, un figlio  vuol sentirsi dire che se l'amore tra papà e mamma è finito non  è colpa sua ( del figlio) questo vuole , poi quando i genitori son certi che il figlio ha compreso allora si può parlare delle motivazioni della separazione, non è una gara per dimostrare quale genitore è'  più bravo e non si deve trasformare in ciò


infatti, mi hai completamente frainteso.
ma comunque al dunque prima o poi ci si arriva.
Una verità anche tardiva la scorgi pure te.
negare per sempre ai figli che tanto ami (generico) la pura e semplice verità non è comunque fargli violenza?
non è stato fargli violenza, quando tradivi e mettevi (generico) a repentaglio la tanto sospirata unità familiare?
Quando si tradisce , si tradisce tutta la famiglia e lo dico per esperienza diretta, si sottrae tempo ed energie a molte delle cose che stanno a cuore, compresi i figli.
e trovo che scindere i rapporti in maniera cosi netta tra figli e coniuge..."faccio male a lui ma non a loro"
 sia veramente un controsenso.
Pura aberrazione.
il voler per forza giustificare , l0ingiustificabile.
Se affermi cosi,( generico) come puoi parlare dopo di famiglia?


----------



## Nausicaa (4 Giugno 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> dai basta che capiscano che vi volete bene e che per loro ci siete sempre ....



Ah ok 

Fiuuu


----------



## Calimero (4 Giugno 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> la cosa che veramente importa è l'equilibrio del figlio e se non ci ha pensato chi ha tradito non è un motivo valido perchè non si debba usare maggiore buon senso tutelandone l'immagine ad esclusivo interesse del minore.


e che si fa se dall'altra parte non si tutela la mia immagine? perdo una figlia perché devo tutelare l'immagine della madre?


----------



## Brunetta (4 Giugno 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Spiega che male faccio a due figli ultra ventenni,a passare 2 ore al motel ....perche'mi pare bestemmia grossa!!


Metti a rischio il rapporto con la loro madre. E lo fai per due ore in un motel. Vedi tu.


----------



## Calimero (4 Giugno 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Non ci siamo, un figlio  vuol sentirsi dire che se l'amore tra papà e mamma è finito non  è colpa sua ( del figlio) questo vuole , poi quando i genitori son certi che il figlio ha compreso allora si può parlare delle motivazioni della separazione, non è una gara per dimostrare quale genitore è'  più bravo e non si deve trasformare in ciò


perché continuate a stravolgere le mie parole?


----------



## Calimero (4 Giugno 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> E se non è pee vendetta o  per screditare l'altro e passare per il genitore buono qual è il motivo per cui parlare di tradimento?
> Ah già...la veritá


ma tu scherzi. continuo a dire che faró di tutto per preservare mia figlia. Non sono SOLO disposto a compromettere il mio rapporto se sua madre nell'interesse di nostra figlia e lei si per vendetta non facesse altrettanto. rileggiti quello che scrivo prima di saltare a conclusioni che non sono nella mia testa e nemmeno ho scritto


----------



## Calimero (4 Giugno 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> Durante l'atto di separazione parlai con una neuropsichiatra infantile.Volevo consigli su come gestire la situazione con i bimbi.Insistete su 2 punti fondamentali:mai dire che mamma e papà non si amano e mai raccontare del tradimento.E in effetti neanche io capisco per quale motivo debbano saperlo.Perché farli soffrire? Per loro è il loro papà che gli vuole bene e li coccola.


d'accordo. fino a che uno dei due non venga meno a questo principio


----------



## Calimero (4 Giugno 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> tu scrivi  di bimbiminkia e psicotici cercando di difendere un'idea che ti porterebbe solo danno. Poi la vita è tua, te la giochi tu ...


quale idea? perché sono sicuro che mi hai completamente frainteso


----------



## Eratò (4 Giugno 2014)

Disperso ha detto:


> d'accordo. fino a che uno dei due non venga meno a questo principio


si.ma spero che tua moglie sia abbastanza intelligente da aver capito che sparlare di te a vostra figlia sia controproducente e un domani dovra affrontare le sue responsabilita per il male che le può fare


----------



## Minerva (4 Giugno 2014)

Disperso ha detto:


> e che si fa se dall'altra parte non si tutela la mia immagine? perdo una figlia perché devo tutelare l'immagine della madre?


ti rispondi da solo nel primo post del thread


----------



## Minerva (4 Giugno 2014)

ma se non lo trovi vai a pagina 46


----------



## Calimero (4 Giugno 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> ti rispondi da solo nel primo post del thread


certo. adesso e per vendetta. ma ho scritto anche forse.
sono andato avanti. quello che dici èè sacrosanto. ma no può essere un dogma se poi le situazioni cambiano


----------



## Calimero (4 Giugno 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma se non lo trovi vai a pagina 46


non faccio la settimana enigmistica con le soluzioni alla mano:carneval:


----------



## Calimero (4 Giugno 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> si.ma spero che tua moglie sia abbastanza intelligente da aver capito che sparlare di te a vostra figlia sia controproducente e un domani dovra affrontare le sue responsabilita per il male che le può fare


esatto. invece si è stravolto questo pensiero parlando di rabbia, di vendetta, di  voler distruggere un'immagine. Non capisco. a che pro stravolgere le mie parole e le mie (ipotetiche) intenzioni?


----------



## Brunetta (4 Giugno 2014)

La discussione ha preso una strada laterale, anche piena di buche e sassi.
Hai intenzione di parlare con tua moglie?
Ti sei fatto una scaletta di quello che vuoi chiedere? 
Hai un'idea di cosa vorresti che lei dicesse e facesse?


----------



## Calimero (4 Giugno 2014)

per la cronaca, ho sentito mia figlia al telefono. mi ha chiesto se la mamma mi avesse fatto qualcosa. le ho risposto di no. che abbiamo dei problemi e che lei non c'entra nulla con questa situazione e che non deve sentirsi in colpa . domani ci vedremo e le ripeterlo queste parole guardandolanegli occhi


----------



## Calimero (4 Giugno 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> La discussione ha preso una strada laterale, anche piena di buche e sassi.
> Hai intenzione di parlare con tua moglie?
> Ti sei fatto una scaletta di quello che vuoi chiedere?
> Hai un'idea di cosa vorresti che lei dicesse e facesse?


per ora no
no
no
più che altro mi costringono a non farlo. troppa rabbia ora


----------



## Eratò (4 Giugno 2014)

Disperso ha detto:


> per la cronaca, ho sentito mia figlia al telefono. mi ha chiesto se la mamma mi avesse fatto qualcosa. le ho risposto di no. che abbiamo dei problemi e che lei non c'entra nulla con questa situazione e che non deve sentirsi in colpa . domani ci vedremo e le ripeterlo queste parole guardandolanegli occhi


:up:


----------



## sienne (4 Giugno 2014)

Ciao

non è che le fai del male, se sei arrabbiato. 
Non nuoce far vedere e sentire ... 
la delusione che si prova. 
Forse, ha lei parole da dirti ... 


sienne


----------



## Calimero (4 Giugno 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> non è che le fai del male, se sei arrabbiato.
> Non nuoce far vedere e sentire ...
> ...


Non sono parole che in questo momento voglio sentire. domani potrebbe cambiare. anche per non volerle sentire mai


----------



## Divì (4 Giugno 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> sì effettivamente che l'ipocrisia sia alla base di ogni rapporto non ci sta, secondo me.
> Ma vorrei distinguere l'ipocrisia dalla menzogna bianca.
> Ci sono menzogne dette... per salvaguardare dai particolari peggiori di una realtà che è già brutta di suo, e non credo si possa parlare di ipocrisia.
> Che poi 'sta parola...
> ...


Secondo me l'errore sta nel pensare che:
A - esista LA VERITA' nei rapporti umani, semmai si puo' parlare di sincerita', schiettezza, trasparenza, chiarezza
B - che ipocrisia e menzogna siano il contrario di verita'

Io penso che scomodare la verita' in questo contesto sia fuorviante.

Ovviamente in quest'accezione, l'ipocrisia non puo' essere alla base dei rapporti umani, o almeno non dovrebbe.... :mexican:


----------



## sienne (4 Giugno 2014)

Ciao

stai nel vuoto. Non hai nessun punto di riferimento. 
Non sai, se è una cosa dovuto alla coppia o una cosa di tua moglie. 
D'accordo la rabbia e la delusione ... ma la testa non chiede spiegazioni?


sienne


----------



## dimmidinò (4 Giugno 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Certo, dopo sì.
> Infatti i tradimenti non scoperti NON sono mai un problema.
> Nè del singolo né della coppia.
> Lo diventano solo se scoperti.


lo sono per il traditore, credimi. almeno per certi traditori.


----------



## Calimero (4 Giugno 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> stai nel vuoto. Non hai nessun punto di riferimento.
> Non sai, se è una cosa dovuto alla coppia o una cosa di tua moglie.
> ...


le spiegazion le ho avute. coerenti e sempre le stesse.  la mia testa vuole che non sia successo niente. per adesso.
e vuole che mi occupi di me.  che significa, a quanto pare, non voler ulteriori spiegazioni. per ora.


----------



## Calimero (4 Giugno 2014)

dimmidinò ha detto:


> lo sono per il traditore, credimi. almeno per certi traditori.


di  che tipo?


----------



## sienne (4 Giugno 2014)

Ciao

ti chiedo una cosa:
tu parli così, come scrivi?


sienne


----------



## Calimero (4 Giugno 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> ti chiedo una cosa:
> tu parli così, come scrivi?
> ...


puoi essere più precisa?
credo che se ci incontrassimo ti spiegherei quello che ho scritto forse con qualche parola diversa.
credo anche che lo scrivere permetta di parlare di sé, se lo si fa, in maniera un poco più impersonale.anche scrivendo di sensazioni, sentimenti, stati d'animo che ci riguardano


----------



## Calimero (4 Giugno 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> stai nel vuoto. Non hai nessun punto di riferimento.
> Non sai, se è una cosa dovuto alla coppia o una cosa di tua moglie.
> ...


tu quando parli inizi sempre una frase con ciao e la finisci con il tuo nome?:carneval:


----------



## sienne (4 Giugno 2014)

Disperso ha detto:


> puoi essere più precisa?
> credo che se ci incontrassimo ti spiegherei quello che ho scritto forse con qualche parola diversa.
> credo anche che lo scrivere permetta di parlare di sé, se lo si fa, in maniera un poco più impersonale.anche scrivendo di sensazioni, sentimenti, stati d'animo che ci riguardano



Ciao

usi pochissime parole. Ma sono ben precise. 
I concetti che scrivi, sono chiarissimi. 
E anche se provi rabbia, hai un sentire molto equilibrato. 
Cioè, per come ti esprimi, si nota che distingui molto bene
tra un tuo sentire e un tuo ragionare ... come con tua figlia. 

Alcuni qui sostengono che sono uguali anche nel reale. 
Cioè, che usano più o meno lo stesso linguaggio. Così,
riesco ad immaginarmi meglio ... il discutere assieme. 
Di me, non lo posso dire. Perché l'italiano non è la mia lingua. 
Credo però, che nel frattempo la parola ha superato la scrittura. 
Ma questo è il mio modo di esprimermi ... 


sienne


----------



## sienne (4 Giugno 2014)

Disperso ha detto:


> tu quando parli inizi sempre una frase con ciao e la finisci con il tuo nome?:carneval:



Ciao


non proprio ... 

 :rotfl:


sienne


----------



## Fiammetta (4 Giugno 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> infatti, mi hai completamente frainteso.
> ma comunque al dunque prima o poi ci si arriva.
> Una verità anche tardiva la scorgi pure te.
> negare per sempre ai figli che tanto ami (generico) la pura e semplice verità non è comunque fargli violenza?
> ...


Certo che al dunque ci si arriva ma tocca stare attenti ai modi e termini ed evitare che nel tempo l'uno o l'altro genitore per rivendicare il suo ruolo demonizzi l'altro, tutto qui.


----------



## Fiammetta (4 Giugno 2014)

Disperso ha detto:


> perché continuate a stravolgere le mie parole?


Veramente  ho quotato e risposto ad un post di spider :singleeye:


----------



## Calimero (4 Giugno 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> usi pochissime parole. Ma sono ben precise.
> I concetti che scrivi, sono chiarissimi.
> ...


credo che sia perché sono una persona abbastanza razionale. e tendo ad essere piú emotivo e sentimentale solo con chi mi é più vicino. e chi mi conosce meglio sa quanto possa essere una persona sensibile


----------



## Calimero (4 Giugno 2014)

fiammetta ha detto:


> ]Veramente  ho quotato e risposto ad un post di spider :singleeye:


lo avevi giá fatto. ma non importa


----------



## Calimero (4 Giugno 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> 
> non proprio ...
> ...


vedo:carneval::carneval:


----------



## Fiammetta (4 Giugno 2014)

Disperso ha detto:


> lo avevi giá fatto. ma non importa


Stravolgere? Forse non so ... Io ti leggo sicuramente destabilizzato, confuso  e giustamente arrabbiato, vorresti esser distaccato ma non riesci e pensi che battendo ( metaforicamente parlando ) il pugno sul tavolo riuscirai a far valere le tue ragioni ma capirai che non è per nulla così, parola di tradita.


----------



## Calimero (4 Giugno 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Stravolgere? Forse non so ... Io ti leggo sicuramente destabilizzato, confuso  e giustamente arrabbiato, vorresti esser distaccato ma non riesci e pensi che battendo ( metaforicamente parlando ) il pugno sul tavolo riuscirai a far valere le tue ragioni ma capirai che non è per nulla così, parola di tradita.


far valere le mie ragioni con chi?


----------



## Fiammetta (4 Giugno 2014)

Disperso ha detto:


> far valere le mie ragioni con chi?


Con tua moglie mica con noi Noi qui fungiamo da diavolo e acqua santa


----------



## dimmidinò (4 Giugno 2014)

Disperso ha detto:


> di  che tipo?


la mia risposta era inerente ad un post che diceva che i tradimenti non scoperti non sono mai un problema.
invece a volte chi tradisce si porta dietro un brutto fardello da sopportare. perchè ormai lo sbaglio lo si è fatto e non si ha la minima intenzione di pesare sul tradito, o su altri componenti della famiglia.
cosa credi che se non avessi beccato tua moglie, lei se la sarebbe spassata per l'eternità? ad un certo punto anche per lei la realtà e la razionalità avrebbero finalmente preso la meglio sulla voglia di trasgredire, e si sarebbe finalmente sentita il verme che è. portandosi dietro per tutta la vita un groppo grande come una casa che non può dire a nessuno. e può incolpare solo sè stessa, e conviverci. 
non sei l'unico che sta male, ed è facile saltare all'ovvia conclusione "beh, se lei non faceva niente non saremmo a questo punto". cosa c'è dietro? può non esserci niente, solo la noia che dopo 18 arriva inesorabile. può esserci di tutto, un disagio personale di tua moglie, che non è fatta a tua immagine e somilianza e quindi può non reagire come reagiresti tu. 
parlale.
parlarele non significa perdonarla, e se ti fa sentire meglio spiegaglielo questo concetto prima di parlarle. ma parlale. dove vuoi andare a finire senza parlarle?


----------



## Calimero (4 Giugno 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Con tua moglie mica con noi Noi qui fungiamo da diavolo e acqua santa


ti sbagli. non voglio affatto battere i pugni sul tavolo. anche fosse  on dipenderebbe da me


----------



## Fiammetta (4 Giugno 2014)

Disperso ha detto:


> ti sbagli. non voglio affatto battere i pugni sul tavolo. anche fosse  on dipenderebbe da me


questo è vero, ciò che sarà dipenderà  da entrambi: distacco o sinergia.  dovrete affrontare insieme  il momento di crisi e risolvere, scegliere cosa fare, sarà dura ma riuscirai ad uscire da questa fase


----------



## sienne (4 Giugno 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> questo è vero, ciò che sarà dipenderà  da entrambi: distacco o sinergia.  dovrete affrontare insieme  il momento di crisi e risolvere, scegliere cosa fare, sarà dura ma riuscirai ad uscire da questa fase



Ciao 

per ora, però ... si è chiuso a riccio ... 


sienne


----------



## Calimero (4 Giugno 2014)

dimmidinò ha detto:


> la mia risposta era inerente ad un post che diceva che i tradimenti non scoperti non sono mai un problema.
> invece a volte chi tradisce si porta dietro un brutto fardello da sopportare. perchè ormai lo sbaglio lo si è fatto e non si ha la minima intenzione di pesare sul tradito, o su altri componenti della famiglia.
> cosa credi che se non avessi beccato tua moglie, lei se la sarebbe spassata per l'eternità? ad un certo punto anche per lei la realtà e la razionalità avrebbero finalmente preso la meglio sulla voglia di trasgredire, e si sarebbe finalmente sentita il verme che è. portandosi dietro per tutta la vita un groppo grande come una casa che non può dire a nessuno. e può incolpare solo sè stessa, e conviverci.
> non sei l'unico che sta male, ed è facile saltare all'ovvia conclusione "beh, se lei non faceva niente non saremmo a questo punto". cosa c'è dietro? può non esserci niente, solo la noia che dopo 18 arriva inesorabile. può esserci di tutto, un disagio personale di tua moglie, che non è fatta a tua immagine e somilianza e quindi può non reagire come reagiresti tu.
> ...


io non mi sento in coppia. e niente di quello che potrebbe dire credo servirebbe a fare spostare l'ago della bilancia di una mia decisione da una parte o dall'altra. Non le devo nulla dopo quello che ha fatto a noi. e adesso noi sono io. il noi decideró io se ci sarà ancora. razionalmente. domani potrebbe essere diverso. le parlerò quando avró la sensazione di aver raggiunto un minimo di equilibrio su quello che sento e penso.


----------



## sienne (4 Giugno 2014)

Ciao

ammetto, di non aver letto tutto. 
Probabilmente mi manca un passaggio ...

Dopo la scoperta, sei rimasto ancora una settimana in casa. 
E in quella settimana, tua moglie come si è espressa nei vostri riguardi?


sienne


----------



## Fiammetta (4 Giugno 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> per ora, però ... si è chiuso a riccio ...
> 
> ...


Questo è la sua reazione primaria, c'è chi vuole approfondire subito chi vuole distaccarsi per ritrovarsi prima di affrontare l'altro. Ora secondo me fa bene a stare un po' da solo, deve sbollire


----------



## Calimero (4 Giugno 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> per ora, però ... si è chiuso a riccio ...
> 
> ...


e ti sembra anormale?
a me no. almeno per me


----------



## Fiammetta (4 Giugno 2014)

Disperso ha detto:


> io non mi sento in coppia. e niente di quello che potrebbe dire credo servirebbe a fare spostare l'ago della bilancia di una mia decisione da una parte o dall'altra. Non le devo nulla dopo quello che ha fatto a noi. e adesso noi sono io. il noi decideró io se ci sarà ancora. razionalmente. domani potrebbe essere diverso. le parlerò quando avró la sensazione di aver raggiunto un minimo di equilibrio su quello che sento e penso.


Appunto ora sei tu al centro del tuo mondo, aspetta prima di affrontarla non sei pronto


----------



## sienne (4 Giugno 2014)

Disperso ha detto:


> e ti sembra anormale?
> a me no. almeno per me



Ciao

razionalmente capisco. Perché l'ho incontrato più volte, leggendo. 
Ma emotivamente, no, in effetti. Non riesco a capire tutta questa rabbia,
che frena qualsiasi cosa ... tanto sana, non mi sembra ... 


sienne


----------



## Eliade (4 Giugno 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Un conto sono i discorsi di un mondo ideale. In un mondo ideale però non si tradisce.
> Altro è la realtà.
> Qui vedo riemergere il solito discorso che chi tradisce è un ottimo genitore e non fa nulla contro i figli.
> Col cavolo! Chi tradisce in quel momento è in un mondo altro rispetto a quello del coniuge e della famiglia e si organizza perché i figli non interferiscano. Tutto questo lo considera tutelarli.
> ...


Guarda che in linea generale dono d'accordo.


----------



## dimmidinò (4 Giugno 2014)

Disperso ha detto:


> io non mi sento in coppia. e niente di quello che potrebbe dire credo servirebbe a fare spostare l'ago della bilancia di una mia decisione da una parte o dall'altra. Non le devo nulla dopo quello che ha fatto a noi. e adesso noi sono io. il noi decideró io se ci sarà ancora. razionalmente. domani potrebbe essere diverso. le parlerò quando avró la sensazione di aver *raggiunto un minimo di equilibrio su quello che sento e penso*.


questa è di sicuro un'ottima cosa

e cmq non si parla di spostare l'ago della bilancia, ripeto, parlarle non significa perdonarla.
significa solo capire di più di una cosa che è successa anche a te. ci sei dentro pure tu, anche se sei la parte che non ha colpa. questa cosa è successa a te e ha sconvolto la tua vita. sapere cosa è successo e perché è successo, è parte del processo, non significa perdonare. non è un passo verso di lei. il fatto ormai è successo, non parlarne non lo cancella. meditare vendetta ti fa solo rodere il fegato. 

sai sembri così sicuro e schietto in certe cose che scrivi ma a tratti pare tu non voglia confrontarti con la realtà. hai forse paura di qualcosa?


----------



## Calimero (4 Giugno 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> ammetto di non aver letto tutto.
> Probabilmente mi manca un passaggio ...
> ...


intendi se parlava in termini di un noi?
certo.
mi ama. ha sbagliato. voleva sentirsi piú apprezzata.Non ho voluto sapere altro.


----------



## Calimero (4 Giugno 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Appunto ora sei tu al centro del tuo mondo, aspetta prima di affrontarla non sei pronto


lo so.


----------



## Calimero (4 Giugno 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> razionalmente capisco. Perché l'ho incontrato più volte, leggendo.
> Ma emotivamente, no, in effetti. Non riesco a capire tutta questa rabbia,
> ...


Non posso certo decidere a tavolino di provare o non provare rabbia


----------



## Brunetta (4 Giugno 2014)

Disperso ha detto:


> Non posso certo decidere a tavolino di provare o non provare rabbia


Devi ricomporre i tuoi pezzi.
Per me lo puoi fare se cerchi di capire cosa vuoi tu da lei e da te stesso.


----------



## Calimero (4 Giugno 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Devi ricomporre i tuoi pezzi.
> Per me lo puoi fare se cerchi di capire cosa vuoi tu da lei e da te stesso.


in questo momento non ho la piú pallida idea di quello  che vorrei da lei o da me. pensi che parlare con lei aiuterebbe a capirlo? Non sapendolo preferisco stare fermo. muoversi per tentativi mi da la sensazione di camminare su una sottilissima lastra di ghiaccio


----------



## sienne (4 Giugno 2014)

Disperso ha detto:


> Non posso certo decidere a tavolino di provare o non provare rabbia



Ciao

non ho detto, di non provare rabbia. 
Ma non una rabbia, che blocca tutto,
per così tanto tempo ... scusami. 



sienne


----------



## dimmidinò (4 Giugno 2014)

Disperso ha detto:


> in questo momento non ho la piú pallida idea di quello  che vorrei da lei o da me. pensi che *parlare con lei aiuterebbe a capirlo*? Non sapendolo preferisco stare fermo. muoversi per tentativi mi da la sensazione di camminare su una sottilissima lastra di ghiaccio


certo! altrimenti con chi vorresti parlarne. voi siete gli unici due coinvolti in questa cosa!!


----------



## sienne (4 Giugno 2014)

Ciao

parlare ... fa capire con cosa si ha a che fare realmente ... 


sienne


----------



## Calimero (4 Giugno 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> non ho detto, di non provare rabbia.
> Ma non una rabbia, che blocca tutto,
> ...


così tanto tempo?:singleeye:


----------



## sienne (4 Giugno 2014)

Disperso ha detto:


> così tanto tempo?:singleeye:



Ciao

si ... :mrgreen: ... 

Per me è troppo. Capisco lo sbattere la porta 
e allontanarsi per qualche ora.
Ma poi, a tavolino ... tanto, lo devi affrontare. 


sienne


----------



## Calimero (4 Giugno 2014)

dimmidinò ha detto:


> certo! altrimenti con chi vorresti parlarne. voi siete gli unici due coinvolti in questa cosa!!


se ho un minimo di lucidità é perché non le parlo.e VOGLIO  essere lucido. nei limiti del possibile in questa situazione


----------



## sienne (4 Giugno 2014)

Ciao


cosa temi, realmente?


sienne


----------



## Divì (4 Giugno 2014)

Disperso ha detto:


> e ti sembra anormale?
> a me no. almeno per me


Non e' anormale. E' una delle reazioni possibili. Io non riuscivo a smettere di piangere e ho trasparentemente mostrato tutto il mio strazio e il mio dolore. Mio marito non se l'aspettava, non credeva che quel che stava facendo mi avrebbe causato tanto dolore (non commento questa cosa. Mi domando se tua moglie invece sia stata capace di preveddere questa tua reazione.

A me la rabbia e' venuta dopo, molto dopo.....


----------



## Fiammetta (4 Giugno 2014)

Disperso ha detto:


> così tanto tempo?:singleeye:


Ognuno ha i suoi tempi, io per esempio sono per affrontare le cose di petto e subito, quindi non ti meravigliare


----------



## Calimero (4 Giugno 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> si ... :mrgreen: ...
> 
> ...


per te.come vorrei ci fossi tu al mio posto.
scusa il cinismo:carneval:


----------



## dimmidinò (4 Giugno 2014)

Disperso ha detto:


> se ho un minimo di lucidità é perché non le parlo.e VOGLIO  essere lucido. nei limiti del possibile in questa situazione


mah Disperso, fermati quando la tua necessità di lucidità iniziarà ad assomigliare a disinteresse.
o peggio a voglia di tenerla sulle spine.


----------



## Calimero (4 Giugno 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> 
> cosa temi, realmente?
> ...


che parlandone non riesca a razionalizzare. che prevalgano i ricordi, i sentimenti senza veramente aver risolto nulla


----------



## sienne (4 Giugno 2014)

Disperso ha detto:


> per te.come vorrei ci fossi tu al mio posto.
> scusa il cinismo:carneval:



Ciao 

ci sono passata ...  ... 
ed ero di una lucidità incredibile ... 
ammetto, che quella sensazione mi ha fatto capire
di quante capacità ha in realtà il nostro cervello ... 



sienne


----------



## Calimero (4 Giugno 2014)

dimmidinò ha detto:


> mah Disperso, fermati quando la tua necessità di lucidità iniziarà ad assomigliare a disinteresse.
> o peggio a voglia di tenerla sulle spine.


disinteresse.....boh
e tenerla sulle spine non mi sembra un delitto,  se cosí fosse.


----------



## sienne (4 Giugno 2014)

Disperso ha detto:


> che parlandone non riesca a razionalizzare. che prevalgano i ricordi, i sentimenti senza veramente aver risolto nulla



Ciao

ti aspettano discorsi lunghi ... e che perdurano anche per mesi ... se non anni. 
Non pensare di risolvere un qualcosa con una discussione. Ma il parlare mette in moto la testa. 
Poi, chiaro ... un gioco di ping-pong tra pancia e testa ... e piano piano se ne esce ... 


sienne


----------



## Calimero (4 Giugno 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> ci sono passata ...  ...
> ed ero di una lucidità incredibile ...
> ...


per incredibile mi serve un altro po' di tempo


----------



## dimmidinò (4 Giugno 2014)

Disperso ha detto:


> disinteresse.....boh
> e tenerla sulle spine non mi sembra un delitto,  se cosí fosse.


guarda che disinteresse non è la stessa cosa di "voglia di chiudere". disinteresse significa che non te ne frega una beata mazza di quello che accadrà alla tua famiglia.. non dire "boh", che so che non è vero!!!!! l'interesse ce l'hai altrimenti non saresti qui a fare discorsi. 

no tenerla sulle spine non è un delitto. ma, te lo dico francamente, lei il vicino mica l'ha ammazzato. quindi manco lei ha fatto un delitto!


----------



## sienne (4 Giugno 2014)

Disperso ha detto:


> per incredibile mi serve un altro po' di tempo



Ciao

OK, concesso ... 


Ma è veramente incredibile. Altro che ... 
Un radar. Ho tutto registrato ancora oggi in memori. 
Tutto scattava automaticamente ... emotivamente, spenta. 


sienne


----------



## Calimero (4 Giugno 2014)

dimmidinò ha detto:


> guarda che disinteresse non è la stessa cosa di "voglia di chiudere". disinteresse significa che non te ne frega una beata mazza di quello che accadrà alla tua famiglia.. non dire "boh", che so che non è vero!!!!! l'interesse ce l'hai altrimenti non saresti qui a fare discorsi.
> 
> no tenerla sulle spine non è un delitto. ma, te lo dico francamente, lei il vicino mica l'ha ammazzato. quindi manco lei ha fatto un delitto!


ma sei incredibile. paragonare un (ipotetico) tenerla sulle spine ad un tradimento. si  é un delitto perché potrebbe avere ucciso la nostra famiglia.
questo per la mia sensibilitá. Non la tua. e scusami se non sono cosí disinteressato quanto riesci ad esserlo tu.
ho letto la firma di Joey Blow. Leggitela anche tu.


----------



## dimmidinò (4 Giugno 2014)

Disperso ha detto:


> ma sei incredibile. paragonare un (ipotetico) tenerla sulle spine ad un tradimento. si  é un delitto perché potrebbe avere ucciso la nostra famiglia.
> questo per la mia sensibilitá. Non la tua. e scusami se non sono cosí disinteressato quanto riesci ad esserlo tu.
> ho letto la firma di Joey Blow. Leggitela anche tu.


ci arrivo da sola che tenerla sulle spine non è grave tanto quanto un tradimento, a meno che non sia del tutto pazza..! ma non è che se una persona ti fa un torto tu devi per forza andare al suo livello. e nemmeno ti puoi sentire autorizzato a fare qualsiasi genere di manovra tu voglia. 
che senso ha?




io non ho bisogno di leggere le firme di nessuno. non voglio consigli non richiesti. quando vorrò un consiglio aprirò il mio 3d. come hai fatto tu.


----------



## gas (4 Giugno 2014)

Disperso ha detto:


> ma sei incredibile. paragonare un (ipotetico) tenerla sulle spine ad un tradimento. si é un delitto perché potrebbe avere ucciso la nostra famiglia.
> questo per la mia sensibilitá. Non la tua. e scusami se non sono cosí disinteressato quanto riesci ad esserlo tu.
> ho letto la firma di Joey Blow. Leggitela anche tu.


mi pare che più che tenere lei sulle spine, ci sia tu ... sulle spine


----------



## MK (4 Giugno 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Un figlio deve sapere se i genitori non vanno d'accordo o decidono di separarsi. *Il dire chi è andato a letto con chi non riesco proprio a capirlo se non per voler a tutti i costi rovinare l'immagine che un figlio ha di uno dei genitori*.


Quoto.


----------



## gas (4 Giugno 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Un figlio deve sapere se i genitori non vanno d'accordo o decidono di separarsi. Il dire chi è andato a letto con chi non riesco proprio a capirlo se non per voler a tutti i costi rovinare l'immagine che un figlio ha di uno dei genitori.


quoto
e aggiungo, se posso, che il rovinare l'immagine dell'altro agli occhi del figlio, non porta a nulla se non a mettere in imbarazzo proprio il figlio stesso


----------



## MK (4 Giugno 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Ma non sempre, a volte è anche una necessità individuale.
> Si sta bene a casa ma si vuole qualcosa di diverso fuori.
> Dipende.


Necessità individuale all'interno della coppia. La coppia può reggere e 'rientrare' oppure può finire. Dipende da entrambi.


----------



## MK (4 Giugno 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> No Sbri....Mark e'integralista e bacchettona,e crede,come pensavo anch'io tanti..decenni fa'...che si tradisca solo,se ci sono problemi di coppia.Invece non conta un tubo,si fa'e amen.


Mark?  Integralista te lo concedo ma bacchettona no eh. Si fa e amen. A me non la si fa


----------



## Calimero (4 Giugno 2014)

dimmidinò ha detto:


> ci arrivo da sola che tenerla sulle spine non è grave tanto quanto un tradimento, a meno che non sia del tutto pazza..! ma non è che se una persona ti fa un torto tu devi per forza andare al suo livello. e nemmeno ti puoi sentire autorizzato a fare qualsiasi genere di manovra tu voglia.
> che senso ha?
> 
> 
> ...


lo hai rifatto. hai di nuovo paragonato il livello di un tradimento con un tenerla sulle spine che nemmeno é nelle mie intenzioni o nei miei pensieri.
nemmeno tu sei autorizzata ad essere maleducata


----------



## MK (4 Giugno 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Un infante non capisce perchè non può comprendere problematiche adulte.
> L'adolescente si affaccia a queste problematiche, ma in mano ha una mannaia: da una parte il bianco, dall'altra il nero.
> Fatica a scindere il ruolo dalla persona, estrapolare l'evento dal contesto.
> Fatichiamo noi a farlo.
> ...


:up:


----------



## Calimero (4 Giugno 2014)

gas ha detto:


> quoto
> e aggiungo, se posso, che il rovinare l'immagine dell'altro agli occhi del figlio, non porta a nulla se non a mettere in imbarazzo proprio il figlio stesso


stai parlando in generale?


----------



## Spider (4 Giugno 2014)

gas ha detto:


> quoto
> e aggiungo, se posso, che il rovinare l'immagine dell'altro agli occhi del figlio, non porta a nulla se non a mettere in imbarazzo proprio il figlio stesso



ma è veramente incredibile.
mica è importante il fatto in se, quello che sei stato veramente, ma quello che tuo figlio può pensare di te.
ma se ti preoccupi cosi tanto della tua immagine, perchè non ci hai pensato prima di rovinarla quell'immagine?
inoltre si chiede proprio a chi non si dovrebbe di perseverarla questa immagini.
dietro certi discorsi, non c'è l'amore come si vuole far credere verso il figlio, ma solo del sano e andante egoismo.
L'amore verso il figlio è altro, appunto non rischiare che qualcun'altro possa distruggerlo, per 4 scopate che ti fai.


----------



## dimmidinò (4 Giugno 2014)

Disperso ha detto:


> lo hai rifatto. hai di nuovo paragonato il livello di un tradimento con un tenerla sulle spine che nemmeno é nelle mie intenzioni o nei miei pensieri.
> nemmeno tu sei autorizzata ad essere maleducata


adesso io ti saluto, perchè a star qua a sentirmi dare della maleducata quando non ho assolutamente nemmeno alzato il tono di una discussione, io non ci sto.

buona fortuna disperso, spero tu riesca a ritrovarti.

pace.


----------



## Calimero (4 Giugno 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> ma è veramente incredibile.
> mica è importante il fatto in se, quello che sei stato veramente, ma quello che tuo figlio può pensare di te.
> ma se ti preoccupi cosi tanto della tua immagine, perchè non ci hai pensato prima di rovinarla quell'immagine?
> inoltre si chiede proprio a chi non si dovrebbe di perseverarla questa immagini.
> ...


d'accordo. pur restando dell' idea che i figli se si puó debbano essere preservati. Non sempre e non ad ogni costo.


----------



## Calimero (4 Giugno 2014)

dimmidinò ha detto:


> adesso io ti saluto, perchè a star qua a sentirmi dare della maleducata quando non ho assolutamente nemmeno alzato il tono di una discussione, io non ci sto.
> 
> buona fortuna disperso, spero tu riesca a ritrovarti.
> 
> pace.


ciao.
e nemmeno io sono qui per far paragonare le mie azioni (che non ci sono) ad un tradimento doloroso e sconcertante.


----------



## gas (4 Giugno 2014)

Disperso ha detto:


> lo hai rifatto. hai di nuovo paragonato il livello di un tradimento con un tenerla sulle spine che nemmeno é nelle mie intenzioni o nei miei pensieri.
> nemmeno tu sei autorizzata ad essere maleducata





dimmidinò ha detto:


> ci arrivo da sola che tenerla sulle spine non è grave tanto quanto un tradimento, a meno che non sia del tutto pazza..! ma non è che se una persona ti fa un torto tu devi per forza andare al suo livello. e nemmeno ti puoi sentire autorizzato a fare qualsiasi genere di manovra tu voglia.
> che senso ha?
> 
> 
> ...



dimmidino è stata maleducata? 

non mi pare proprio.....


----------



## gas (4 Giugno 2014)

Disperso ha detto:


> stai parlando in generale?


ovviamente...


----------



## Nicka (4 Giugno 2014)

gas ha detto:


> dimmidino è stata maleducata?
> 
> non mi pare proprio.....


Non lo è stata per niente...


----------



## Nocciola (4 Giugno 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> ma è veramente incredibile.
> mica è importante il fatto in se, quello che sei stato veramente, ma quello che tuo figlio può pensare di te.
> ma se ti preoccupi cosi tanto della tua immagine, perchè non ci hai pensato prima di rovinarla quell'immagine?
> inoltre si chiede proprio a chi non si dovrebbe di perseverarla questa immagini.
> ...


Invece dietro al fatto di dire del tradimento cosa c'è? A già la veritá e non la voglia di sputtanare chi ci ha tradito, no eh?


----------



## MK (4 Giugno 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Eh vedi?
> Se la realtà dei fatti va oltre la volontà di occultamento, allora è inevitabile.
> Altrimenti si deve mentire?
> Tradiamo anche i figli!
> ...


Una coppia sta insieme solo per i figli? Questo è il messaggio che si dovrebbe passare? Scaricando la responsabilità su di loro? Ma non esiste proprio. Si sta insieme perchè ci si ama.


----------



## Calimero (4 Giugno 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Invece dietro al fatto di dire del tradimento cosa c'è? A già la veritá e non la voglia di sputtanare chi ci ha tradito, no eh?


Non nel mio  caso. eppure lo hai scritto


----------



## Nocciola (4 Giugno 2014)

Disperso ha detto:


> Non nel mio  caso. eppure lo hai scritto


No era un discorso in generale.
Vale per te nel momento in cui farai questa scelta ma questa è solo la mia opinione.


----------



## Calimero (4 Giugno 2014)

MK ha detto:


> Una coppia sta insieme solo per i figli? Questo è il messaggio che si dovrebbe passare? Scaricando la responsabilità su di loro? Ma non esiste proprio. Si sta insieme perchè ci si ama.


hai letto male. é un esempio per spiegare il contrario


----------



## Spider (4 Giugno 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Invece dietro al fatto di dire del tradimento cosa c'è? A già la veritá e non la voglia di sputtanare chi ci ha tradito, no eh?



ma perchè la verità, almeno quella percepita da entrambi in quel frangente, fa tanta paura?
proprio non capisco.
se per me tutto funzionava e vengo tradito, e ci lasciamo, avrò il diritto di dire la verità?
oppure no?
è la mia verità certo.
ma è la sola, perchè io non lo avrei fatto ed è anche la tua verità (generico)
Allora tradisci e ti piace e ti fa comodo, ma poi hai paura di essere giudicata per una cosa che fai...
ma allora il tradimento il sentirsi cosi, non piace neanche a te.(generico)
 tanto che non vuoi che i tuoi figli ti riconoscano cosi. (generico)
prendersi le proprie responsabilità, no?


----------



## Calimero (4 Giugno 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> No era un discorso in generale.
> Vale per te nel momento in cui farai questa scelta ma questa è solo la mia opinione.


il tuo discorso decade nel momento che non é per vendetta,né per verità, né per rovinare l'immagine dell'altro genitore.


----------



## Calimero (4 Giugno 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> ma perchè la verità, almeno quella percepita da entrambi in quel frangente, fa tanta paura?
> proprio non capisco.
> se per me tutto funzionava e vengo tradito, e ci lasciamo, avrò il diritto di dire la verità?
> oppure no?
> ...


sei un po' troppo estremista


----------



## Nocciola (4 Giugno 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> ma perchè la verità, almeno quella percepita da entrambi in quel frangente, fa tanta paura?
> proprio non capisco.
> se per me tutto funzionava e vengo tradito, e ci lasciamo, avrò il diritto di dire la verità?
> oppure no?
> ...


La tua verità per me resta tra me e te. 
Mai detto che tradire sia giusto e da ammirare. É successo l'ho fatto e se tornassi indietro lo rifarei.
Dopodiché non è l'idea che sappiano che ho scopato con un altro é come viene detto loro.
Dato che 90 su 100 il discorso è "quello stronzo/a mi ha deluso, mi fa soffrire ecc ecc" io credo che non serva a nulla saperlo figli.
Ti porto il mio esempio. Ho passato mesi a piangere e stare male per la mia situazione in casa. Mai pianto davanti a loro. Se mi avessere visto cosa avrei dovuto dirgli? Che il loro papá non mi considera, non fa sesso con me e io come donna sto male. 
Perchè i miei figli devono crescere con l'idea che il padre che adorano fa star male la mamma.
Fa star male me non loro quindi non ho motivo di cambiare l'immagine che loro hanno di lui e non lo farei per nessun motivo al mondo. O meglio lo farei se percepissi xhe come padre ha delle mancanze ma parlerei di quelle.


----------



## MK (4 Giugno 2014)

Disperso ha detto:


> il tuo discorso decade nel momento che non é per vendetta,né per verità, né per rovinare l'immagine dell'altro genitore.


Ovvero quale sarebbe il vero motivo?


----------



## Spider (4 Giugno 2014)

Disperso ha detto:


> sei un po' troppo estremista




tu,
 tra una settimana sarai di nuovo con tua moglie.
spero solo meno confuso.

Il problema non sarà più come gestire lei,
 ma come gestire il problema vicini.


----------



## MK (4 Giugno 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> LFa star male me non loro quindi non ho motivo di cambiare l'immagine che loro hanno di lui e non lo farei per nessun motivo al mondo.


Esattamente.


----------



## Calimero (4 Giugno 2014)

MK ha detto:


> Ovvero quale sarebbe il vero motivo?


nel momento in cui mi separo, e a mia figlia verrebbe fatto passare che sono io quello che rompe unilateralmente  la famiglia e non é in accordo e questo mina alla radice il mio rapporto con mia figlia in quel momento il mio primo dovere é preservare quel rapporto.


----------



## Calimero (4 Giugno 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> tu,
> tra una settimana sarai di nuovo con tua moglie.
> spero solo meno confuso.
> 
> ...


i vicini non sarebbero un problema mio. te lo posso garantire.


----------



## Nausicaa (4 Giugno 2014)

Disperso ha detto:


> nel momento in cui mi separo, e a mia figlia verrebbe fatto passare che sono io quello che rompe unilateralmente  la famiglia e non é in accordo e questo mina alla radice il mio rapporto con mia figlia in quel momento il mio primo dovere é preservare quel rapporto.



scusa,

capisco che tua moglie ti abbia deluso moltissimo... Ma la ritieni davvero madre cosí pessima da farlo?


----------



## gas (4 Giugno 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> scusa,
> 
> capisco che tua moglie ti abbia deluso moltissimo... Ma la ritieni davvero madre cosí pessima da farlo?


:up:


----------



## Calimero (4 Giugno 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> La tua verità per me resta tra me e te.
> Mai detto che tradire sia giusto e da ammirare. É successo l'ho fatto e se tornassi indietro lo rifarei.
> Dopodiché non è l'idea che sappiano che ho scopato con un altro é come viene detto loro.
> Dato che 90 su 100 il discorso è "quello stronzo/a mi ha deluso, mi fa soffrire ecc ecc" io credo che non serva a nulla saperlo figli.
> ...


ma su questo siamo d'accordo. 
e non sarebbe una mancanza come genitore rovinare l'immagine dell'altro genitore la cui colpa sarebbe di volersi separare perché é stato tradito?


----------



## MK (4 Giugno 2014)

Disperso ha detto:


> nel momento in cui mi separo, e a mia figlia verrebbe fatto passare che sono io quello che rompe unilateralmente  la famiglia e non é in accordo e questo mina alla radice il mio rapporto con mia figlia in quel momento il mio primo dovere é preservare quel rapporto.


A tua figlia verrebbe fatto passare da tua moglie. Ha 13 anni, nel caso di separazione avrebbe l'età per decidere cosa fare. Poi è proprio nell'età di opposizione alla madre (ho una figlia più o meno dell'età della tua), io ci andrei cauta con le spiegazioni. Nel caso (e io spero si risolva in altro modo) fatti consigliare bene su cosa e come dirlo. Tua moglie come sta? Che dice? Ti cerca o sta in silenzio?


----------



## Nocciola (4 Giugno 2014)

Disperso ha detto:


> ma su questo siamo d'accordo.
> e non sarebbe una mancanza come genitore rovinare l'immagine dell'altro genitore la cui colpa sarebbe di volersi separare perché é stato tradito?


Certo
Infatti io auspico che si riesca a trovare insieme la cosa giusta senza colpevolizzare nessuno dei due


----------



## Nausicaa (4 Giugno 2014)

Ehi calma...

non vi state separando, non in questo momento.
sei in botta dura, le cose le affronterai una alla volta.

hai tutto il tempo del mondo per prendere decisioni. E potrebbero essere diverse da quelle che pensi ora.


----------



## Calimero (4 Giugno 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> scusa,
> 
> capisco che tua moglie ti abbia deluso moltissimo... Ma la ritieni davvero madre cosí pessima da farlo?


ma che sia tutto ipotetico non si capisce?
non credo lo sia. ma credevo fosse anche una che non mi avrebbe tradito. quindi ti rigiro la domanda. e se lo diventasse? dovrei farmi rovinare 'immagine e il rapporto con mia figlia per preservare il suo, di rapporto? paradossale
ma qui qualcuno si rende conto che sono io a subire un tradimento? pensate sul serio in cosí tanti che sia acqua fresca e una passeggiata di dappertutto questo?


----------



## gas (4 Giugno 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Certo
> Infatti io auspico che si riesca a trovare insieme la cosa giusta senza colpevolizzare nessuno dei due


anche perchè non serve a nulla


----------



## Brunetta (4 Giugno 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Ehi calma...
> 
> non vi state separando, non in questo momento.
> sei in botta dura, le cose le affronterai una alla volta.
> ...


Quoto.
Ora ci sta la rabbia, il bisogno di distacco, il disgusto, il dolore.
Poi raffreddandosi tutto, vedrai anche tu che un tradimento di qualche mese, anche se grave, non è abbastanza per buttare via un matrimonio e una famiglia.


----------



## Nausicaa (4 Giugno 2014)

Disperso ha detto:


> ma che sia tutto ipotetico non si capisce?
> non credo lo sia. ma credevo fosse anche una che non mi avrebbe tradito. quindi ti rigiro la domanda. e se lo diventasse? dovrei farmi rovinare 'immagine e il rapporto con mia figlia per preservare il suo, di rapporto? paradossale
> ma qui qualcuno si rende conto che sono io a subire un tradimento? pensate sul serio in cosí tanti che sia acqua fresca e una passeggiata di dappertutto questo?



Ipoteticamente, nel caso, cercheresti di salvaguardare la tua immagine senza peró infierire sulla sua.

nessuno pensa che sia acqua fresca. 
E tuttavia non aspettarti un coro di accuse alla fedifraga.

perchè sei già pieno di rabbia. E, io almeno, non ho nessuna intenzione di alimentarla. Perchè tutti qua sognano il lieto fine. E la parola "fine" per voi non è ancora stata scrittA.

diciamo che si agisce da "contrappeso". Quando scrive qualcuno che sottostima, molti invece cercano di metterlo in guardia contro le insidie.


----------



## Circe (4 Giugno 2014)

Disperso ha detto:


> ma qui qualcuno si rende conto che sono io a subire un tradimento? pensate sul serio in cosí tanti che sia acqua fresca e una passeggiata di dappertutto questo?


Ciao Disperso, io non lo penso. Io so quello che stai passando, so che ti si è sgretolato il mondo all'improvviso. So che ti senti un idiota x aver creduto a babbo natale e alla bella addormentata nel bosco. Qui è difficile all'inizio capire che vuole tutta sta gente che ti parla sopra, ti porta fuori tema o a volte ti deride. Ma ti posso assicurare che ogni singola cazzata e ogni singola verità su questo forum ti darà aiuto. Adesso è difficile, ma col tempo capirai che il mondo è questo. Non quello che credevamo insieme ai nostri compagni di cammino. Stringi i denti, non abbatterti mai. La strada è molto lunga purtroppo. Un abbraccio...


----------



## Calimero (4 Giugno 2014)

farfalla1350919 ha detto:
			
		

> Certo
> Infatti io auspico che si riesca insieme la cosa giusta senza colpevolizzare nessuno dei due


ancora?
ma chi vuole colpevolizzare nessuno. ma nel momento che si dice una "bugia" concordata e unanime ai figli e quel patto si dovesse invece rompere da una parte e l'altro dovrebbe vedersi, nel caso,  minare pesantemente un rapporto che dovrebbe fare? secondo me a quel punto si dovrebberistabilire una verità. Non una verità per la verità, ma per non vedersi tagliato fuori.
ci sarebbe anche il caso non sia necessario perché il rapporto costruito nel tempo non sarebbe minato nemmeno dall'intenzione di rovinare l'immagine da parte di quel genitore  che il patto di cui sopra lo ha rotto.
quello che voglio farti capire che parlare delle vere ragioni della rottura del matrimonio sarebbe l'estrema ratio per non vedere affondato il proprio rapporto con i figli. l'ultima spiaggia. Non so come dirlo meglio


----------



## Nocciola (4 Giugno 2014)

Disperso ha detto:


> ancora?
> ma chi vuole colpevolizzare nessuno. ma nel momento che si dice una "bugia" concordata e unanime ai figli e quel patto si dovesse invece rompere da una parte e l'altro dovrebbe vedersi, nel caso,  minare pesantemente un rapporto che dovrebbe fare? secondo me a quel punto si dovrebberistabilire una verità. Non una verità per la verità, ma per non vedersi tagliato fuori.
> ci sarebbe anche il caso non sia necessario perché il rapporto costruito nel tempo non sarebbe minato nemmeno dall'intenzione di rovinare l'immagine da parte di quel genitore  che il patto di cui sopra lo ha rotto.
> quello che voglio farti capire che parlare delle vere ragioni della rottura del matrimonio sarebbe l'estrema ratio per non vedere affondato il proprio rapporto con i figli. l'ultima spiaggia. Non so come dirlo meglio


Ma su questo siamo d'accordo,
Il mio era un discorso generale e mi sembra che su questo forum ci siano invece amanti della veritâ a qualunque costo.


----------



## Calimero (4 Giugno 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Ipoteticamente, nel caso, cercheresti di salvaguardare la tua immagine senza infierire sulla sua.
> 
> nessuno pensa che sia acqua fresca.
> E tuttavia non aspettarti un coro di accuse alla fedifraga.
> ...


ma nessuno meno che meno io ha parlato di infierire.stiamo parlando di due situazioni diverse.
ho solo detto che come ultima, estrema, impensabile, dolorosa anche, azione per preservare il MIO rapporto con mia figlia lo farei. se non farlo equivarrebbe a perderla. é più chiaro? 
sembra che io non aspetti altro che succeda mentre é proprio il contrario. nel caso di sfortunate, impensabili,malaugurate  coincidenze astrali che dovessero portare a perdere il rapporto con mia figlia lo farei. soppesando tutto. ma lo farei


----------



## Calimero (5 Giugno 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma su questo siamo d'accordo,
> Il mio era un discorso generale e mi sembra che su questo forum ci siano invece amanti della veritâ a qualunque costo.


hallelujah!!:carneval:
sono riuscito a farmi capire:up:
mi sembrava un discorso fra sordi


----------



## Calimero (5 Giugno 2014)

Circe ha detto:


> Ciao Disperso, io non lo penso. Io so quello che stai passando, so che ti si è sgretolato il mondo all'improvviso. So che ti senti un idiota x aver creduto a babbo natale e alla bella addormentata nel bosco. Qui è difficile all'inizio capire che vuole tutta sta gente che ti parla sopra, ti porta fuori tema o a volte ti deride. Ma ti posso assicurare che ogni singola cazzata e ogni singola verità su questo forum ti darà aiuto. Adesso è difficile, ma col tempo capirai che il mondo è questo. Non quello che credevamo insieme ai nostri compagni di cammino. Stringi i denti, non abbatterti mai. La strada è molto lunga purtroppo. Un abbraccio...


Non é facile abbattermi.
Grazie


----------



## Nocciola (5 Giugno 2014)

Disperso ha detto:


> hallelujah!!:carneval:
> sono riuscito a farmi capire:up:
> mi sembrava un discorso fra sordi


Ma no 
È che qui si parte di una storia e poi i discorsi si allargano e si generalizza.
Ti abituerai, siamo un bel gruppo di pazzi


----------



## Calimero (5 Giugno 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma no
> È che qui si parte di una storia e poi i discorsi si allargano e si generalizza.
> Ti abituerai, siamo un bel gruppo di pazzi


ok. misunderstanding:up:


----------



## Calimero (5 Giugno 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Quoto.
> Ora ci sta la rabbia, il bisogno di distacco, il disgusto, il dolore.
> Poi raffreddandosi tutto, vedrai anche tu che un tradimento di qualche mese, anche se grave, non è abbastanza per buttare via un matrimonio e una famiglia.


Non lo so. la rottura del mio matrimonio é una possibilità  che ho preso in considerazione. così come il perdono.


----------



## danny (5 Giugno 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Danny ha parlato della sua esperienza e a quello mi sono riferita.
> Lui prova rancore e per questo ho scritto quel sentimento. Lui invece di provarlo per chi ha compiuto il tradimento lo prova per chi gli ha spiegato, quando era grande e su sua richiesta, cosa era successo.
> *Non posso sapere se davvero la madre glielo abbia raccontato male, resta il fatto che lui ha deviato un sentimento negativo.*
> E' successo anche a me, poi ho capito che deviavo il sentimento perché un rancore per aver detto una cosa sgradevole è più sopportabile di altri sentimenti.
> Da adulti bisognerebbe rielaborare certi vissuti per non correre il rischio di compiere errori diversi e speculari.


La cosa è molto più complessa ma è ot su queste pagine.
Diciamo che mia madre dopo avermi riempito di ansie ogni volta che bambino uscivo con mio padre, e essersi lamentata di tutto quello che le aveva fatto (al punto tale che io bambino vedevo la figura di mio padre come una persona pericolosa) si trovò un altro uomo, fece un altro figlio e io rimasi dai nonni. Mio nonno, che aveva sostituito la figura paterna, per la situazione andò in depressione, si suicidò. Da quel momento ci fu un'apertura e cominciai a vedere mio padre di più, a fare la prima vacanza insieme e poi per dieci anni fu lui il mio punto di riferimento, portandomi ovunque. Per dire, con mia madre feci le prima vacanze solo a 15 anni. Con mio padre a 11. Non è che mia madre me lo ha raccontato male: ha allontanato da sè la figura di mio padre.
Si sono reincontrati solo quando mi sono sposato.
Ho una loro foto insieme al parchetto sotto casa quando mia figlia aveva 2 anni: l'unica.
Per anni non si sono mai parlati.
Questo a grandi linee.
Non ho deviato alcun sentimento: ho restituito quello che mi è stato dato.
Da adulto ho cercato quello che non ho avuto: una famiglia stabile, un legame duraturo.
E quando mia moglie mi ha tradito, il primo pensiero è andato a mia figlia.
Mai avrei fatto passare a lei quello che ho passato io: voglio che lei abbia due genitori, una famiglia.
Fortunatamente ora tutto è passato, e ora siamo tranquillamente e serenamente insieme.
Dell'orgoglio ferito me ne frego: come dice Vasco, ne ha rovinato più lui che il petrolio.


----------



## danny (5 Giugno 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Io ho capito quando era piccolo, non su sua richiesta, a ripetizione e in modo melodrammatico e rabbioso.
> 
> E questo ti può stroncare, ammettiamolo.


:up:


----------



## danny (5 Giugno 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ti rendi conto che avevi sbagliato?
> Quello che è successo dopo è grave. Non il fatto di averti detto la verità.


Una verità lamentosa che a me non interessava sapere, mi era estranea, indifferente. Cosa ne può capire un bambino di amanti, tradimenti etc?
A me bastava avere dei genitori che mi amavano e me lo dimostravano.
Invece sono finito in una guerra in cui la più rancorosa era mia madre.


----------



## danny (5 Giugno 2014)

Disperso ha detto:


> infatti fino a poco tempo fa. se é cambiata per problemi suoi e non le andava più bene quello che le é andato bene per 18 anni *non puó essere colpa mia*


Sei arroccato su posizioni molto molto rigide.
Non ti si può dire niente. Ti difendi a oltranza.
Mediti vendetta. Hai un orgoglio da paura.
Sbandieri una famiglia perfetta contrappondendola a quella degli altri e usando termini come bimbiminkia.
E alla fine la colpa è degli altri...


----------



## Nocciola (5 Giugno 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Una verità lamentosa che a me non interessava sapere, mi era estranea, indifferente. Cosa ne può capire un bambino di amanti, tradimenti etc?
> A me bastava avere dei genitori che mi amavano e me lo dimostravano.
> Invece sono finito in una guerra in cui la più rancorosa era mia madre.


Il tentativo di metterti contro tuo padre ha ottenuto l'effetto opposto. Questo è il rischio di chi non sa dividere il ruolo di compagno da quello di genitore


----------



## Calimero (5 Giugno 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Sei arroccato su posizioni molto molto rigide.
> Non ti si può dire niente. Ti difendi a oltranza.
> Mediti vendetta. Hai un orgoglio da paura.
> Sbandieri una famiglia perfetta contrappondendola a quella degli altri e usando termini come bimbiminkia.
> E alla fine la colpa è degli altri...


si si. hai ragione


----------



## danny (5 Giugno 2014)

Disperso ha detto:


> ma sei incredibile. paragonare un (ipotetico) tenerla sulle spine ad un tradimento. s*i  é un delitto perché potrebbe avere ucciso la nostra famiglia.*
> questo per la mia sensibilitá. Non la tua. e scusami se non sono cosí disinteressato quanto riesci ad esserlo tu.
> ho letto la firma di Joey Blow. Leggitela anche tu.


No, no: lei ha avuto una relazione extraconiugale. Non ha ucciso niente.
La famiglia siete tu e lei.
Voi due ora con le vostre decisioni "insieme" ucciderete o terrete in vita la vostra famiglia.


----------



## danny (5 Giugno 2014)

Disperso ha detto:


> d'accordo. pur restando dell' idea che *i figli se si puó debbano essere preservati. Non sempre e non ad ogni costo*.



Uhm... detto da un padre... 
Pensa se tua figlia leggesse questa tua frase: cosa penserebbe?


----------



## danny (5 Giugno 2014)

Disperso ha detto:


> ma che sia tutto ipotetico non si capisce?
> non credo lo sia. ma credevo fosse anche una che non mi avrebbe tradito. quindi ti rigiro la domanda. e se lo diventasse? *dovrei farmi rovinare 'immagine e il rapporto con mia figlia per preservare il suo, di rapporto? paradossale*
> ma qui qualcuno si rende conto che sono io a subire un tradimento? pensate sul serio in cosí tanti che sia acqua fresca e una passeggiata di dappertutto questo?


No: per preservare tua figlia.
Accidenti, Disperso: scendi dalla torre dove sei salito...
Qui tutti o quasi sono stati traditi, e fuori nel mondo sai quanti... Non ci sei solo tu, la rabbia e l'ansia ci stanno, ma ora devi cominciare a pensare di chiederti "come mai è successo questo" e "come posso fare per salvare la mia famiglia", non solo salvare la tua immagine, il tuo rapporto, e a perseverare nel tuo rancore di uomo tradito. 
In tutto quello che ho letto finora tu hai anteposto sempre il tuo "io": il noi non traspare mai, né per tua figlia, ne per tua moglie. Scusa la brutalità.


----------



## danny (5 Giugno 2014)

Disperso ha detto:


> si si. hai ragione



Disperso, mi devi scusare se ti critico, ma in queste situazioni - ci sono passato - la percezione della realtà è assente.
Dal di fuori io sembravo un pazzo: è l'ansia - o la rabbia - a rompere anche il nostro equilibrio.
Il forum mi ha aiutato, credimi, anche nel sottopormi a un'analisi a volte spietata.
Ma sicuramente mi ha messo a confronto con me stesso e la realtà delle cose.
Io ti dico che se ne può uscire, però bisogna lavorare moltissimo, è una cosa necessaria.


----------



## sienne (5 Giugno 2014)

Ciao

nostra figlia, aveva otto anni ... 
Non ve ne è stato bisogno di dire nulla. 
Non sono scemi. E sanno molto bene, cosa significa. 
Ma poi, bisogna spiegare ... tranquillamente ...
Lei però, ha avuto tanto bisogno di capire che,
fare una cosa sbagliata, non significa essere una brutta persona. 


sienne


----------



## Calimero (5 Giugno 2014)

danny ha detto:


> No, no: lei ha avuto una relazione extraconiugale. Non ha ucciso niente.
> La famiglia siete tu e lei.
> Voi due ora con le vostre decisioni "insieme" ucciderete o terrete in vita la vostra famiglia.


Adesso decidi anche il valore che do io alle cose?
a me pare presuntuoso sostituirsi agli altri. per me potrebbe aver ucciso la nostra relazione. se ci fossi tu al mio posto non sarebbe così. ma ci sono io


----------



## sienne (5 Giugno 2014)

Ciao

un tradimento, pone fine a quel tipo di relazione che si aveva. 
Negare questo, non si può. È un lutto ... comunque. 
Poi, certo ... si può rinascere assieme o ognuno per la propria strada.
Ma rimane un lutto ... ... per me, chiaro. 


sienne


----------



## Calimero (5 Giugno 2014)

danny ha detto:


> No: per preservare tua figlia.
> Accidenti, Disperso: scendi dalla torre dove sei salito...
> Qui tutti o quasi sono stati traditi, e fuori nel mondo sai quanti... Non ci sei solo tu, la rabbia e l'ansia ci stanno, ma ora devi cominciare a pensare di chiederti "come mai è successo questo" e "come posso fare per salvare la mia famiglia", non solo salvare la tua immagine, il tuo rapporto, e a perseverare nel tuo rancore di uomo tradito.
> In tutto quello che ho letto finora tu hai anteposto sempre il tuo "io": il noi non traspare mai, né per tua figlia, ne per tua moglie. Scusa la brutalità.


sarei pure egoista? Non hai capito un bel niente. e se non volessi salvare la mia famiglia perché decido che stare con mia moglie mi é piú doloroso che separarminé nel mio pieno diritto senza che arrivi tu o chicchessia a cercare di farmi sentire anche in colpa. e non sei brutale. hai dei pesanti pregiudizi perché non leggi e vai avanti secondo la tua sola idea


----------



## danny (5 Giugno 2014)

Disperso ha detto:


> Adesso decidi anche il valore che do io alle cose?
> a me pare presuntuoso sostituirsi agli altri. *per me* potrebbe aver ucciso la nostra relazione. *se ci fossi tu al mio posto* non sarebbe così. *ma ci sono io*



Infatti. 
Questo conferma quello che ho detto: sarete voi due a distruggere o tenere in vita la famiglia. Dipende da voi: non solo  da lei.


----------



## danny (5 Giugno 2014)

Disperso ha detto:


> sarei pure egoista? Non hai capito un bel niente. e se non volessi salvare la mia famiglia perché decido che stare con mia moglie mi é piú doloroso che separarminé nel mio pieno diritto senza che arrivi tu o chicchessia a cercare di farmi sentire anche in colpa. e non sei brutale. hai dei pesanti pregiudizi perché non leggi e vai avanti secondo la tua sola idea


Disperso, ho letto tutto. E finora hai criticato quasi tutti. Non hai ascoltato fino in fondo nulla di quello che ti è stato detto.
Non ti stai confrontando neppure con noi. 
Stai solo sfogando la tua rabbia anche qui. Rimanendo però sempre sulle tue idee e posizioni.


----------



## Calimero (5 Giugno 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Infatti.
> Questo conferma quello che ho detto: sarete voi due a distruggere o tenere in vita la famiglia. Dipende da voi: non solo  da lei.


ma è un per me rispetto a te,non rispetto a me è mia moglie o mia figlia. di solito parli per il mondo intero? scendi tu dalla Torre che la tua opinione é la tua. Non un dogma


----------



## Calimero (5 Giugno 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Disperso, ho letto tutto. E finora hai criticato quasi tutti. Non hai ascoltato fino in fondo nulla di quello che ti è stato detto.
> Non ti stai confrontando neppure con noi.
> Stai solo sfogando la tua rabbia anche qui. Rimanendo però sempre sulle tue idee e posizioni.


e allora non leggi abbastanza. io parlo di quello che sento e penso. del mio quindi. chi parla in certi termini dei sentimenti e pensieri degli altri critica. hai invertito le posizioni.


----------



## Calimero (5 Giugno 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Uhm... detto da un padre...
> Pensa se tua figlia leggesse questa tua frase: cosa penserebbe?


mia figlia non so. se leggessi mio padre scrivere una frase di questo tipo ne sarei fiero


----------



## danny (5 Giugno 2014)

Disperso ha detto:


> *ma è un per me rispetto a te,non rispetto a me è mia moglie o mia figlia*. di solito parli per il mondo intero? scendi tu dalla Torre che la tua opinione é la tua. Non un dogma


L'avevo capito.
Rileggi quello che ho scritto.
Te lo spiego meglio: se la vostra famiglia finirà sarà per la volontà tua e di tua moglie. 
Non solo di tua moglie.
Tu hai un ruolo chiave ora.
Te lo sto dicendo da un po'.
Fai sbollire la tua rabbia.
Poi dialoga con tua moglie, cerca di comprendere perché questo è accaduto, cerca di capire se vi sono le possibilità di riprendere a stare con lei, sia da parte di lei che da parte tua.
E ricordati che tua figlia si sta facendo delle domande e che sicuramente non è serena.
Ha solo 13 anni: e non è un'età facile.


----------



## danny (5 Giugno 2014)

Disperso ha detto:


> *mia figlia non so*. se leggessi mio padre scrivere una frase di questo tipo *ne sarei fiero*



Tu conosci solo te stesso.
Gli altri quanto li vedi?


----------



## sienne (5 Giugno 2014)

Ciao Dany,

siete due uomini completamente differenti. 
Tu per mantenere la famiglia, eri e sei stato disposto a tutto. 
A qualsiasi umiliazione, sbandata, bugia su bugia di tua moglie. 
Lui no. Sta sbollendo ... e mi sembra anche sobrio, nonostante tutto. 
Questo altro modo di essere, va rispettato e sostenuto, se mai ... 
Scusami tanto. 


sienne


----------



## danny (5 Giugno 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Dany,
> 
> siete due uomini completamente differenti.
> Tu per mantenere la famiglia, eri e sei stato disposto a tutto.
> ...



Lo so che siamo diversi. Però è anche vero che una coppia rimane in piedi in questi casi solo se si riesce a comunicare, e più passa il tempo più diventa difficile farlo "bene", almeno a mio parere, perché si rischia che subentrino altri fattori emotivi a frapporsi. Peggio ancora se poi la cosa travalica i confini della coppia e diventa "pubblica", coinvolgendo terzi come era stato prospettato all'inizio del thread, In ogni caso, le bugie fanno parte di tutti i tradimenti. La differenza sta nell'obiettivo che ci si pone. Voglio dire: se non avessi amato mia moglie e non mi fosse piaciuta più così tanto, dopo anni che stiamo insieme, col cavolo che avrei sopportato la sua sbandata. Se non adorassi mia figlia, e non fossi felice di godermela ogni giorno, in vacanza etc, sarebbe stato per me dura sopportare tutto e sopravvivere all'accaduto.
Le mie motivazioni erano forti e infatti oggi sono sereno. Mi sono goduto questi ultimi mesi, abbiamo trascorso dei bei momenti insieme e mia moglie è tornata affettuosa e fedele. 
Dal mio punto di vista ti dico che ne è valsa la pena. 
Non sono un uomo perfetto: pensando a lei ho pensato che anch'io avrei potuto sbagliare allo stesso modo e mi sono accorto anche di quanto fossi stato distante in questi anni per problemi miei. E questo ha fatto sì che fosse più facile digerire il tutto nel tempo.
Quanto è accaduto è servito anche per capire me stesso è stato uno specchio in cui mi sono riflesso. Non mi sono piaciuto, sono cambiato.
Poi, come io dico: la vita è fatta di momenti. In questi ultimi mesi ne ho avuti di belli, e questo mi fa dire che ho fatto la scelta migliore, per me.
Ora, Disperso passata la rabbia, deve comprendere qual è il suo obiettivo.
A me non è ancora chiaro. Ho sottolineato infatti i suoi post più nebulosi.
Anche su sua figlia ha risposto con un "non so". Questo mi fa pensare.
E d'altronde, il confronto più costruttivo, a mio parere, è proprio con chi non la pensa come te, con chi è diverso, no?


----------



## Divì (5 Giugno 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> nostra figlia, aveva otto anni ...
> Non ve ne è stato bisogno di dire nulla.
> ...


Verde mio


----------



## sienne (5 Giugno 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Lo so che siamo diversi. Però è anche vero che una coppia rimane in piedi in questi casi solo se si riesce a comunicare, e più passa il tempo più diventa difficile farlo "bene", almeno a mio parere, perché si rischia che subentrino altri fattori emotivi a frapporsi. Peggio ancora se poi la cosa travalica i confini della coppia e diventa "pubblica", coinvolgendo terzi come era stato prospettato all'inizio del thread, In ogni caso, le bugie fanno parte di tutti i tradimenti. La differenza sta nell'obiettivo che ci si pone. Voglio dire: se non avessi amato mia moglie e non mi fosse piaciuta più così tanto, dopo anni che stiamo insieme, col cavolo che avrei sopportato la sua sbandata. Se non adorassi mia figlia, e non fossi felice di godermela ogni giorno, in vacanza etc, sarebbe stato per me dura sopportare tutto e sopravvivere all'accaduto.
> Le mie motivazioni erano forti e infatti oggi sono sereno. Mi sono goduto questi ultimi mesi, abbiamo trascorso dei bei momenti insieme e mia moglie è tornata affettuosa e fedele.
> Dal mio punto di vista ti dico che ne è valsa la pena.
> Non sono un uomo perfetto: pensando a lei ho pensato che anch'io avrei potuto sbagliare allo stesso modo e mi sono accorto anche di quanto fossi stato distante in questi anni per problemi miei. E questo ha fatto sì che fosse più facile digerire il tutto nel tempo.
> ...



Ciao Dany,

si, lo so, ti ho letto ... so, che per te è stato il modo giusto. E ora ti ritrovi bene ... 

Ci sono tante strade che portano a Roma. Basta definire Roma. 
Lui ancora non ha ben definito, ancora non ha capito bene, cosa vuole. 
Perciò, la partenza ... come può avvenire, se non conosci la destinazione. 

Lui qui si sta anche sfogando. C'è ben da distinguere ... non tutto quello che si dice, 
lo si vuole poi veramente attuare. Come all'inizio con la vendetta. Ci sta. 
E ci sta pure, che si esprimono desideri assurdi per rabbia ... in un modo, dovrà pure sbollire. 

Perciò, credo, ora come ora ... si tratta di capire, in che direzione pensa di andare. 
E si possono costruire mille scenari ... solo differenziando tutto, si riceve in tal situazione
la possibilità di iniziare a vederci sempre più chiaro ... a capire, cosa dipende da lui e da lei. 


Solo una mia sensazione ... 


sienne


----------



## Nobody (5 Giugno 2014)

danny ha detto:


> L'avevo capito.
> Rileggi quello che ho scritto.
> *Te lo spiego meglio: se la vostra famiglia finirà sarà per la volontà tua e di tua moglie. *
> Non solo di tua moglie.
> ...


eh no, troppo facile... se la sua famiglia finirà, per come ha descritto la situazione complessiva, sarà responsabilità innanzitutto della moglie. Non tutti riescono o son disposti a passare sopra mesi e mesi di corna silenziose arrivate senza il benchè minimo segnale.
se lui deciderà di chiudere, è anche giusto che la figlia sappia di chi è la responsabilità del fallimento familiare. Un'adolescente non è più una bambina, e si può trovare il modo giusto per parlarle e spiegare.


----------



## oscuro (5 Giugno 2014)

*Danny*



danny ha detto:


> Lo so che siamo diversi. Però è anche vero che una coppia rimane in piedi in questi casi solo se si riesce a comunicare, e più passa il tempo più diventa difficile farlo "bene", almeno a mio parere, perché si rischia che subentrino altri fattori emotivi a frapporsi. Peggio ancora se poi la cosa travalica i confini della coppia e diventa "pubblica", coinvolgendo terzi come era stato prospettato all'inizio del thread, In ogni caso, le bugie fanno parte di tutti i tradimenti. La differenza sta nell'obiettivo che ci si pone. Voglio dire: se non avessi amato mia moglie e non mi fosse piaciuta più così tanto, dopo anni che stiamo insieme, col cavolo che avrei sopportato la sua sbandata. Se non adorassi mia figlia, e non fossi felice di godermela ogni giorno, in vacanza etc, sarebbe stato per me dura sopportare tutto e sopravvivere all'accaduto.
> Le mie motivazioni erano forti e infatti oggi sono sereno. Mi sono goduto questi ultimi mesi, abbiamo trascorso dei bei momenti insieme e mia moglie è tornata affettuosa e fedele.
> Dal mio punto di vista ti dico che ne è valsa la pena.
> Non sono un uomo perfetto: pensando a lei ho pensato che anch'io avrei potuto sbagliare allo stesso modo e mi sono accorto anche di quanto fossi stato distante in questi anni per problemi miei. E questo ha fatto sì che fosse più facile digerire il tutto nel tempo.
> ...


Danny la questione è che in un certo modo bisogna nascerci.Non è una questione di percorso giusto o sbagliato,il problema è chi deve fare quel percorso,la natura di quella persona,il metro che applicherà....!


----------



## Brunetta (5 Giugno 2014)

danny ha detto:


> La cosa è molto più complessa ma è ot su queste pagine.
> Diciamo che mia madre dopo avermi riempito di ansie ogni volta che bambino uscivo con mio padre, e essersi lamentata di tutto quello che le aveva fatto (al punto tale che io bambino vedevo la figura di mio padre come una persona pericolosa) si trovò un altro uomo, fece un altro figlio e io rimasi dai nonni. Mio nonno, che aveva sostituito la figura paterna, per la situazione andò in depressione, si suicidò. Da quel momento ci fu un'apertura e cominciai a vedere mio padre di più, a fare la prima vacanza insieme e poi per dieci anni fu lui il mio punto di riferimento, portandomi ovunque. Per dire, con mia madre feci le prima vacanze solo a 15 anni. Con mio padre a 11. Non è che mia madre me lo ha raccontato male: ha allontanato da sè la figura di mio padre.
> Si sono reincontrati solo quando mi sono sposato.
> Ho una loro foto insieme al parchetto sotto casa quando mia figlia aveva 2 anni: l'unica.
> ...


La storia della tua famiglia d'origine è stata una tragedia greca.
Le cose si possono dire senza creare tutto quello che hai vissuto tu.


----------



## sienne (5 Giugno 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> eh no, troppo facile... se la sua famiglia finirà, per come ha descritto la situazione complessiva, sarà responsabilità innanzitutto della moglie. Non tutti riescono o son disposti a passare sopra mesi e mesi di corna silenziose arrivate senza il benchè minimo segnale.
> se lui deciderà di chiudere, è anche giusto che la figlia sappia di chi è la responsabilità del fallimento familiare. Un'adolescente non è più una bambina, e si può trovare il modo giusto per parlarle e spiegare.



Ciao

quoto!

Qui troviamo tante storie di famiglie che si sono separati dopo un tradimento. 
E i figli, stanno bene ... perché sono stati accompagnati durante tutto il percorso. 
Vedi Sole ... vedi Brunetta ... vedi me stessa ... ecc. 
Nessuna tragedia ... anzi ... 


sienne


----------



## danny (5 Giugno 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Danny la questione è che in un certo modo bisogna nascerci.Non è una questione di percorso giusto o sbagliato,il problema è chi deve fare quel percorso,la natura di quella persona,il metro che applicherà....!



Su questo hai ragione.


----------



## danny (5 Giugno 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> quoto!
> 
> ...


Dipende da quanto si è compreso il proprio ruolo di genitore. Diciamo che è anche questione di sensibilità e cultura.


----------



## Minerva (5 Giugno 2014)

io sono rimasta scioccata dal tuo racconto, danny.
ho provato rabbia e tristezza ; innanzi tutto tristezza per quel bambino , rabbia per una madre che non riusciva a trovare l'equilibrio per rassicurare il figlio e confortarlo e pena per lei abbandonata anche da lui che come autodifesa ha voluto allontanarsi da quella casa piena di dolore.
e poi ogni tanto qualcuno si chiede se è possibile che il tradimento sia tanto doloroso


----------



## sienne (5 Giugno 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> io sono rimasta scioccata dal tuo racconto, danny.
> ho provato rabbia e tristezza ; innanzi tutto tristezza per quel bambino , rabbia per una madre che non riusciva a trovare l'equilibrio per rassicurare il figlio e confortarlo e pena per lei abbandonata anche da lui che come autodifesa ha voluto allontanarsi da quella casa piena di dolore.
> e poi ogni tanto qualcuno si chiede se è possibile che il tradimento sia tanto doloroso



Ciao

vero. 
Ma erano anche altri tempi. Che scambio ha avuto quella donna per capire?
La società, come reagiva ancora pochi anni fa, davanti ad un divorzio?

Non voglio dire che oggi è meglio. Ma più facile ... in un certo senso. Meno soli. 


sienne


----------



## danny (5 Giugno 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> La storia della tua famiglia d'origine è stata una tragedia greca.


E te l'ho raccontata a grandi linee... perché c'è anche di peggio negli anni della mia infanzia.
Posso però dire una cosa: se superi tutte queste cose, e sopravvivi, alla fine ti resta dentro comunque una capacità di reagire in determinate situazioni e superarle, compatibilmente con il carattere, un po' più elevata. 
Ma questo è OT, ne parleremo in un'altra occasione.


----------



## danny (5 Giugno 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> vero.
> Ma erano anche altri tempi. Che scambio ha avuto quella donna per capire?
> ...


C'era anche quello. A scuola alla festa del papà io festeggiavo il nonno, per dire.
Ed ero l'unico figlio di divorziati. Mia madre per molti era un'appestata. Io un caso raro.
Figurati che la madre del suo secondo marito non la volle conoscere per anni, neppure dopo la nascita del nipote, proprio perché era una "divorziata". Diciamo che abbiamo fatto dei passi avanti oggi rispetto agli anni 70.


----------



## Minerva (5 Giugno 2014)

e mi chiedo: tanto dolore è solo causato da debolezza o per l'immensa ferita dell'inganno di una persona nella quale fortemente ti fidavi?
se chi tradisce avesse consapevolezza di questo dolore lo farebbe comunque ?


----------



## danny (5 Giugno 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> io sono rimasta scioccata dal tuo racconto, danny.
> ho provato rabbia e tristezza ; innanzi tutto tristezza per quel bambino , rabbia per una madre che non riusciva a trovare l'equilibrio per rassicurare il figlio e confortarlo e pena per lei abbandonata anche da lui che come autodifesa ha voluto allontanarsi da quella casa piena di dolore.
> e poi ogni tanto qualcuno si chiede se è possibile che il tradimento sia tanto doloroso


Avevano poco più di 20 anni. Oggi non ci si sposa a quell'età.
E conoscendoli mi chiedo oggi come potessero stare insieme, li trovo caratterialmente incompatibili.
Comunque ora mia madre è un'ottima nonna per mia figlia. E questo è la cosa più importante per me.


----------



## danny (5 Giugno 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> e mi chiedo: *tanto dolore è solo causato da debolezza* o per l'immensa ferita dell'inganno di una persona nella quale fortemente ti fidavi?
> se chi tradisce avesse consapevolezza di questo dolore lo farebbe comunque ?


Fortissima debolezza caratteriale, ampiamente manifesta.


----------



## sienne (5 Giugno 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> e mi chiedo: tanto dolore è solo causato da debolezza o per l'immensa ferita dell'inganno di una persona nella quale fortemente ti fidavi?
> se chi tradisce avesse consapevolezza di questo dolore lo farebbe comunque ?



Ciao


è una ferita. È un vero e proprio sfregio. Spezza il legame ... spezza tanti fili ... 
Poi, per alcuni subentra anche la questione del proprio valore ... nel senso, 
che allora non si basta, che l'altra parte ha qualcosa in più ... una valutazione. 

Si, lo farebbero comunque ... perché sanno e lo sappiamo tutti, 
che è una cosa che fa male ... una cosa, che noi stessi, non vorremmo vivere. 
Ma se ne fregano. Sei l'ultimo dei loro pensieri in quei momenti ... 
Contano solo loro ... 
Se no, non si spiegherebbero tutte quelle reazioni di supplico, una volta sgamati ... 



sienne


----------



## danny (5 Giugno 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> e mi chiedo: tanto dolore è solo causato da debolezza o per *l'immensa* ferita dell'inganno di una persona nella quale *fortemente* ti fidavi?
> se chi tradisce avesse consapevolezza di questo dolore lo farebbe comunque ?


Togli l'aggettivo e l'avverbio.
Erano ragazzini, manco si conoscevano.
A mio padre sono sempre piaciute tanto le donne e infatti ne ha avute parecchie (credo nell'ordine delle centinaia) nella vita.
Piaceva. 
Non era né il tipo né aveva l'età per sposarsi.
Si era ingannato a sua volta, non conoscendosi.
Mia madre è invece una ciabattona ansiosa, che ti fa sentire in carcere perché sfoga le sue ansie con una eccessiva possessività. Erano incompatibili caratterialmente.


----------



## Minerva (5 Giugno 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Togli l'aggettivo e l'avverbio.
> Erano ragazzini, manco si conoscevano.
> A mio padre sono sempre piaciute tanto le donne e infatti ne ha avute parecchie (credo nell'ordine delle centinaia) nella vita.
> Piaceva.
> ...


quanto siamo spietati nel giudicarli, speriamo di ricevere più comprensione.


----------



## Nausicaa (5 Giugno 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> quanto siamo spietati nel giudicarli, speriamo di ricevere più comprensione.


"Da grandi poteri derivano grandi responsabilità"

E chi ha grandi responsabilità ne deve rispondere. E ne risponderà proprio nel giudizio dei figli.

Io il giudizio di Fra non solo me lo aspetto ma gliene riconosco il diritto.

E forse, quanto è spietato il nostro giudizio deriva da quanto i genitori sono stati spietati con noi, può essere?


----------



## danny (5 Giugno 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> quanto siamo spietati nel giudicarli, speriamo di ricevere più comprensione.


:up:Lo spero anch'io.


----------



## sienne (5 Giugno 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> "Da grandi poteri derivano grandi responsabilità"
> 
> E chi ha grandi responsabilità ne deve rispondere. E ne risponderà proprio nel giudizio dei figli.
> 
> ...



Ciao 

credo di si ... credo che sia così. 
Ma dipende tanto anche, cosa si intende per spietati. 
A volte, sono debolezze immense ... e lì, va anche capito. 


sienne


----------



## Nausicaa (5 Giugno 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> credo di si ... credo che sia così.
> Ma dipende tanto anche, cosa si intende per spietati.
> ...



Certo, concordo.


----------



## Sbriciolata (5 Giugno 2014)

Disperso ha detto:


> io no. e nemmeno lei. abbiamo sempre parlato moltissimo quando qualcosa non funziona. e non abbiamo mai smesso. posso farti notare che non sei mia moglie?i


allora, Disperso: mi rendo conto che sia dura da mandare giù... ma dovresti cominciare a considerare che non conosci tuttotuttotutto di tua moglie. Altrimenti non saresti qui.
Lo so che è dura, eh?
Però c'è stato un bel malloppo di roba di cui non ti ha parlato e del quale tu ti sei accorto a posteriori.
Anzi, volevo chiederti: come mai ti è venuto in mente di controllare il cell? avevi notato dei cambiamenti in lei?


----------



## Brunetta (5 Giugno 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> "Da grandi poteri derivano grandi responsabilità"
> 
> E chi ha grandi responsabilità ne deve rispondere. E ne risponderà proprio nel giudizio dei figli.
> 
> ...


Concordo.
Però ho letto cose che mi hanno fatto pensare che l'idea più diffusa sia quella di non dare elementi per poter essere giudicati, piuttosto che comportarsi in modo da avere giudizi benevoli.


----------



## danny (5 Giugno 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> allora, Disperso: mi rendo conto che sia dura da mandare giù... ma dovresti cominciare a considerare che non conosci tuttotuttotutto di tua moglie. Altrimenti non saresti qui.
> Lo so che è dura, eh?
> Però c'è stato un bel malloppo di roba di cui non ti ha parlato e del quale tu ti sei accorto a posteriori.
> Anzi, volevo chiederti: come mai ti è venuto in mente di controllare il cell? avevi notato dei cambiamenti in lei?



Quoto.


----------



## oscuro (5 Giugno 2014)

*Si*



danny ha detto:


> Su questo hai ragione.


Sai ogni volta che ti leggo,noto equilibrio e tranquillità,sembri di gomma non ti scomponi mai,ogni tanto mi chiedo pure come cazzo fai.Anche se non sembra anche io sono mediamente tranquillo,ma davanti ad una cosa che reputo storta,le mie reazioni non sono sempre improntate alla serenità.Mi presti un po di compostezza quando puoi?


----------



## Sbriciolata (5 Giugno 2014)

Disperso ha detto:


> infatti fino a poco tempo fa. se é cambiata per problemi suoi e non le andava più bene quello che le é andato bene per 18 anni *non puó essere colpa mia*


aspè: prima di escludere categoricamente che ci sia un problema della coppia all'origine, io ne parlerei con lei. Con la voglia di ascoltare però. Poi magari hai ragione tu.
Non che ti meriti il tradimento, intendiamoci.
Ma che magari questo sia nato perchè c'era un terreno fertile potrebbe essere.
In quel caso potresti chiederti il motivo per il quale quel terreno era fertile.
Vorrei farti osservare che 18 anni non sono pochi.
E hai parlato di 18 anni di condivisione e di un matrimonio... felice.
Quindi: non è che questa donna dopo 18 anni è cambiata dall'oggi al domani senza un motivo, non è stata posseduta da un demone o condizionata dagli alieni.
Riesci a considerare l'idea o la rifiuti?


----------



## Nausicaa (5 Giugno 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Concordo.
> Però ho letto cose che mi hanno fatto pensare che l'idea più diffusa sia quella di non dare elementi per poter essere giudicati, piuttosto che comportarsi in modo da avere giudizi benevoli.



No, non condivido questa impressione.


----------



## Calimero (5 Giugno 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> allora, Disperso: mi rendo conto che sia dura da mandare giù... ma dovresti cominciare a considerare che non conosci tuttotuttotutto di tua moglie. Altrimenti non saresti qui.
> Lo so che è dura, eh?
> Però c'è stato un bel malloppo di roba di cui non ti ha parlato e del quale tu ti sei accorto a posteriori.
> Anzi, volevo chiederti: come mai ti è venuto in mente di controllare il cell? avevi notato dei cambiamenti in lei?


cambiamenti in lei no. l'ho scritto. ho notato movimenti strani che faceva con il cellulare.


----------



## Nausicaa (5 Giugno 2014)

Disperso ha detto:


> cambiamenti in lei no. l'ho scritto. ho notato movimenti strani che faceva con il cellulare.



Forse ti sembreranno domande assurde, ma...

posso chiederti che cosa trovi di davvero insopportabile in questo tradimento?

Che cosa potrebbe portarti a maturare la decisione di chiudere, e che cosa potrebbe invece farti pendere verso il perdono?

Non ti voglio certo fare fretta a prendere una decisione, figuriamoci, ma sembri bloccato, fermo, forse cominciare a pensare a queste cose ti può aiutare a prendere una direzione, a muoverti da qualche parte... poi i cambiamenti di direzione possono essere tanti, non è che devi decidere qualcosa entro un tot.


----------



## Calimero (5 Giugno 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> aspè: prima di escludere categoricamente che ci sia un problema della coppia all'origine, io ne parlerei con lei. Con la voglia di ascoltare però. Poi magari hai ragione tu.
> Non che ti meriti il tradimento, intendiamoci.
> Ma che magari questo sia nato perchè c'era un terreno fertile potrebbe essere.
> In quel caso potresti chiederti il motivo per il quale quel terreno era fertile.
> ...


certo che la considero. comincio a non considerarla quando ne la si vuole fare bere per certa senza conoscere e senza chiedersi nulla. cosa che tu invece stai facendo. la giustificazione che ha dato a me e che ho giá scritto é stata che non si sentiva abbastanza apprezzata. ha ripetuto coerentemente questa versione. Non ha cercato di parlare di altri problemi. alla domanda in che occasioni o in quali ambiti non si sentiva apprezzata non ha saputo rispondere. e, insisto, la sua coerente e ripetuta giustificazione é stata sempre ribadita con non tantissima convinzione. convinzione che invece aveva quando mi chiedeva perdono, che aveva sbagliato e che mi amava.


----------



## Nausicaa (5 Giugno 2014)

Disperso ha detto:


> certo che la considero. comincio a non considerarla quando ne la si vuole fare bere per certa senza conoscere e senza chiedersi nulla. cosa che tu invece stai facendo. la giustificazione che ha dato a me e che ho giá scritto é stata che non si sentiva abbastanza apprezzata. ha ripetuto coerentemente questa versione. Non ha cercato di parlare di altri problemi. alla domanda in che occasioni o in quali ambiti non si sentiva apprezzata non ha saputo rispondere. e, insisto, la sua coerente e ripetuta giustificazione é stata sempre ribadita con non tantissima convinzione. convinzione che invece aveva quando mi chiedeva perdono, che aveva sbagliato e che mi amava.



Ti assicuro che Sbriciolata non è assolutamente una persona che pensa di avere le verità in tasca. 
Disperso, sembri parecchio in difesa, ma ti assicuro che non ce n'è motivo.
Nessuno dubita che tua moglie abbia sbagliato, neanche i traditori...

Le nostre domande e appunti sono volti solo a cercare di capire. Metterci tutti nella posizione di "brutta schifosa meriterebbe di essere abbandonata sotto un ponte" non sarebbe tanto di aiuto a una possibile soluzione, non ti pare?

Per l'ultima parte del tuo post... magari le giustificazioni di tua moglie sono così deboli perchè neppure tua moglie capisce che diamine le è successo. Anche qui, parlarne con lei potrebbe aiutare.


----------



## Calimero (5 Giugno 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Forse ti sembreranno domande assurde, ma...
> 
> posso chiederti che cosa trovi di davvero insopportabile in questo tradimento?
> 
> ...


che abbiamo fino a 10 giorni fa parlato di tutto (non tutto, molto?).Eravamo capaci di parlare, trantran quotidiano permettendo, per ore.esiamo sempre stati solidali. noi è solo noi anche contro il resto del mondo, se fosse stato necessario. quello che mi é insopportabile é aver tradito questa Concordia. e non ultimo con una persona che frequentava casa. mi ha mentito mentre eravamo tutti insieme e nel frattempo si vedeva con lui. mi ha fatto mancare di rispetto in casa mia. credo sia sufficiente


----------



## Nausicaa (5 Giugno 2014)

Disperso ha detto:


> che abbiamo fino a 10 giorni fa parlato di tutto (non tutto, molto?).Eravamo capaci di parlare, trantran quotidiano permettendo, per ore.esiamo sempre stati solidali. noi è solo noi anche contro il resto del mondo, se fosse stato necessario. quello che mi é insopportabile é aver tradito questa Concordia. e non ultimo con una persona che frequentava casa. mi ha mentito mentre eravamo tutti insieme e nel frattempo si vedeva con lui. mi ha fatto mancare di rispetto in casa mia. credo sia sufficiente



Certo che fa stare male.

Ma prima, come tu dici, ci sono stati 18 anni di comunione preziosa. E magari non vale la pena archiviarli per questo tradimento. Non lo so, ovvio che non posso saperlo io, ma potrebbe essere.

Temi anche che non potrebbe mai più esserci quella concordia? Tua moglie, dici, ti comunicava convinzione quando ti diceva che ti ama e che è pentita. E questo allontanamento sono certa che le sta facendo valutare con MOLTA attenzione che cosa ha combinato.


----------



## Simy (5 Giugno 2014)

OT

Disperso il tuo avatar è meraviglioso

Fine OT


----------



## Calimero (5 Giugno 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Ti assicuro che Sbriciolata non è assolutamente una persona che pensa di avere le verità in tasca.
> Disperso, sembri parecchio in difesa, ma ti assicuro che non ce n'è motivo.
> Nessuno dubita che tua moglie abbia sbagliato, neanche i traditori...
> 
> ...


infatti io non parlo di lei. rileggiti un pó tutto il topic e leggerai che se mi leggi in difesa un motivo c'é. Non mi sono messo in difesa con chi si è messo in ascolto. chi prende l'ultima parola di un messaggio per propormi un monologo travisando anche  quello che scrivo, scusami ma un pó di diffidenza me la provoca. Non mi piace fare da parafulmine per i bisogni degli altri. soprattutto se sono in un momento per me delicato. io non scarico nulla sugli altri, gradirei che non di facesse altrettanto. tutto qui.
comunque stamattina le ho mandato un sms in cui le chiedevo di pensare, appunto, se non ci fosse stato altro che l'ha portata a tradirmi
per la frase virgolettata sono d'accordo. ma nemmeno quasi poveretta. come se fossi quasi colpevole per averla scoperta


----------



## danny (5 Giugno 2014)

Disperso ha detto:


> certo che la considero. comincio a non considerarla quando ne la si vuole fare bere per certa senza conoscere e senza chiedersi nulla. *cosa che tu invece stai facendo*. la giustificazione che ha dato a me e che ho giá scritto *é stata che non si sentiva abbastanza apprezzata*. ha ripetuto coerentemente questa versione. Non ha cercato di parlare di altri problemi. alla domanda in che occasioni o in quali ambiti non si sentiva apprezzata non ha saputo rispondere. e, insisto, la sua coerente e ripetuta giustificazione é stata sempre ribadita con non tantissima convinzione. convinzione che invece aveva quando mi chiedeva perdono, che aveva sbagliato e che mi amava.


Disperso, mi sa che tua moglie ha ragione, ma tanta ragione, che non l'apprezzavi abbastanza. 
Pure sbriciolata hai criticato!
Scusa, eh, ma ascoltare senza criticare l'interlocutore non sei capace di farlo?
Hai dei comportamenti da troll, a volte.


----------



## erab (5 Giugno 2014)

Disperso ha detto:


> certo che la considero. comincio a non considerarla quando ne la si vuole fare bere per certa senza conoscere e senza chiedersi nulla. cosa che tu invece stai facendo. la giustificazione che ha dato a me e che ho giá scritto é stata che non si sentiva abbastanza apprezzata. ha ripetuto coerentemente questa versione. Non ha cercato di parlare di altri problemi. alla domanda in che occasioni o in quali ambiti non si sentiva apprezzata non ha saputo rispondere. e, insisto, la sua coerente e ripetuta giustificazione é stata sempre ribadita con non tantissima convinzione. convinzione che invece aveva quando mi chiedeva perdono, che aveva sbagliato e che mi amava.


Il non sentirsi apprezzata non è la motivazione che da a te ma quella che sta dando a se stessa.
Ed è lei la prima a non crederci.
Primo passo, per lei, capire perché l'ha fatto.


----------



## danny (5 Giugno 2014)

Disperso ha detto:


> infatti io non parlo di lei. rileggiti un pó tutto il topic e leggerai che se mi leggi in difesa un motivo c'é. Non mi sono messo in difesa con chi si è messo in ascolto. chi prende l'ultima parola di un messaggio per propormi un monologo travisando anche  quello che scrivo, scusami ma un pó di diffidenza me la provoca. Non mi piace fare da parafulmine per i bisogni degli altri. soprattutto se sono in un momento per me delicato. io non scarico nulla sugli altri, gradirei che non di facesse altrettanto. tutto qui.
> *comunque stamattina le ho mandato un sms in cui le chiedevo di pensare, appunto, se non ci fosse stato altro che l'ha portata a tradirmi*
> per la frase virgolettata sono d'accordo. ma nemmeno quasi poveretta. come se fossi quasi colpevole per averla scoperta


Ottimo ricominciare il dialogo. 
Una lettera è meglio. Di persona il confronto regge anche di più.
Dai Disperso, ce la puoi fare! Tifo per te.


----------



## Joey Blow (5 Giugno 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> io sono rimasta scioccata dal tuo racconto, danny.
> ho provato rabbia e tristezza ; innanzi tutto tristezza per quel bambino , rabbia per una madre che non riusciva a trovare l'equilibrio per rassicurare il figlio e confortarlo e pena per lei abbandonata anche da lui che come autodifesa ha voluto allontanarsi da quella casa piena di dolore.
> e poi ogni tanto qualcuno si chiede se è possibile che il tradimento sia tanto doloroso


Ma quanto vi scioccate facilmente qui. Poi vi dicono che siete sciocche e ve ne lamentate perfino.


----------



## erab (5 Giugno 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Disperso, mi sa che tua moglie ha ragione, ma tanta ragione, che non l'apprezzavi abbastanza.
> Pure sbriciolata hai criticato!
> Scusa, eh, ma ascoltare senza criticare l'interlocutore non sei capace di farlo?
> Hai dei comportamenti da troll, a volte.


Ma tu che ne sai di come si comportava Disperso con sua moglie?


----------



## danny (5 Giugno 2014)

erab ha detto:


> Ma tu che ne sai di come si comportava Disperso con sua moglie?


Nulla, infatti. So solo come si comporta qui.
Ma lui non racconta nulla. 
Della sua storia sappiamo qualcosa a grandi linee, qualcosa che appartiene a tutte le storie di tradimenti, ma non c'è profondità nel racconto, non c'è spessore, solo superficie. Non esce lui, non esce sua moglie, neppure la figlia.
A cosa serve allora scrivere su un forum?
Per sfogarsi e prendersela a turno con uno poi con l'altro quando si scrivono cose scomode?
O per confrontarsi e capire cosa fare? 
Io non ho neppure chiaro cosa voglia fare.
Se ne è uscito di casa, ha telefonato alla figlia, ora ha mandato un sms alla moglie... tutto così.
Di scavare non se ne parla.
Si è chiuso. Anche qui.
Se non si confronta aprendosi almeno qui, non riusciremo neppure a dargli un piccolo aiuto.


----------



## Minerva (5 Giugno 2014)

ecco, ci hai fatto piangere sfffffrrr
hai un fazzoletto ?:hockey: 





Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma quanto vi scioccate facilmente qui. Poi vi dicono che siete sciocche e ve ne lamentate perfino.


----------



## Sbriciolata (5 Giugno 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Disperso, mi sa che tua moglie ha ragione, ma tanta ragione, che non l'apprezzavi abbastanza.
> Pure sbriciolata hai criticato!
> Scusa, eh, ma ascoltare senza criticare l'interlocutore non sei capace di farlo?
> Hai dei comportamenti da troll, a volte.


no vabbè. Mi pare, leggendo, che Disperso non sia molto a suo agio con le dinamiche forumistiche, lasciamolo ambientare.

@Disperso, io non credo di sapere nulla di nulla, davvero. L'unica cosa che mi sento di dire è che quendo ti leggo ti immagino a denti stretti, nello sforzo di trattenere la rabbia e il dolore.
Io posso immaginare il motivo della tua reazione.
Tu avevi un tesoro.
L'hanno violato, l'ha violato proprio la persona che con te l'ha costruito.
Ora arriva una cazzona con l'avatar con un tacco a spillo e ti chiede se era proprio tutto quel tesoro che credevi
Una reazione analoga l'ho avuta anche io, all'epoca.
Mi fecero le stesse domande e io cominciai a pensare a tutti i sacrifici fatti assieme, a tutti i momenti di complicità,
a come c'eravamo sempre stati uno per l'altra. Hai scritto voi due contro il resto del mondo e credo di capire pure quello.
Ma ogni cosa umana ha un punto debole, un difetto, un'imperfezione... che magari salta fuori con il tempo.
Le cose umane sono così.


----------



## erab (5 Giugno 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Nulla, infatti. So solo come si comporta qui.
> Ma lui non racconta nulla.
> Della sua storia sappiamo qualcosa a grandi linee, qualcosa che appartiene a tutte le storie di tradimenti, ma non c'è profondità nel racconto, non c'è spessore, solo superficie. Non esce lui, non esce sua moglie, neppure la figlia.
> A cosa serve allora scrivere su un forum?
> ...


Vorrei farvi notare (non specificamente a te Danny, ma un po a tutti) che da quando è arrivato Disperso
gli sono arrivate addosso 58 pagine di non devi fare così, ma guarda che di colpe ne puoi avere anche 
tu, ma se fai così non arriverai a nulla, ma non devi assolutamente mettere in mezzo tua figlia, ma non 
devi sminuire il ruolo di tua moglie come madre.
Il tutto prima che iniziasse ad aprirsi, il tutto senza avere i dettagli dell' accaduto.
Ormai sono tutti talmente abituati alle storie di questo forum che pensano di sapere le risposte prima
che qualcuno faccia le domande.
Ora Disperso non ha bisogno di consigli, indicazioni, soluzioni miracolose, ha bisogno di sfogarsi senza
essere giudicato, altrimenti non si fa altro che alimentare la rabbia che ha dentro. 
Quando gli sarà passata la botta da primo impatto si potrà iniziare a discutere del poi.


----------



## Eliade (5 Giugno 2014)

danny ha detto:


> No, no: lei ha avuto una relazione extraconiugale. Non ha ucciso niente.


E invece si, avere una relazione extraconiugale può equivalere ad uccidere la famiglia.


----------



## danny (5 Giugno 2014)

erab ha detto:


> Vorrei farvi notare (non specificamente a te Danny, ma un po a tutti) che da quando è arrivato Disperso
> gli sono arrivate addosso 58 pagine di non devi fare così, ma guarda che di colpe ne puoi avere anche
> tu, ma se fai così non arriverai a nulla, ma non devi assolutamente mettere in mezzo tua figlia, ma non
> devi sminuire il ruolo di tua moglie come madre.
> ...



Come a tutti quanti gli altri, come a me. Cosa cambia?


----------



## erab (5 Giugno 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Come a tutti quanti gli altri, come a me. Cosa cambia?


Ti ricordi il titolo del tuo primo post?


----------



## danny (5 Giugno 2014)

erab ha detto:


> Ti ricordi il titolo del tuo primo post?


Un titolo del cazzo.
Non sapevo cosa scrivere.
"Mia moglie ha un'avventura: consigli".
CI ho pensato su 10 minuti, manco sapevo in che situazione ero, avrei scritto pure "Sono Jeeg Robot", qualsiai cosa, avrei preferito lasciare in bianco addirittura lo spazio, tanto mi fregava del titolo.
Però ho raccontato tutto. Mi sono beccato le critiche più accese, ho litigato con Oscuro, se non ricordo male, dopo centinaia di pagine ho chiuso la prima discussione perché era diventato un bar ... ma alla fine questo confronto mi è servito a superare la situazione.
Ma mai ho smesso di desiderare mia moglie, di amarla.
Sapevo che era lei che volevo, non ho mai avuto dubbi.
Ero sconvolto, deluso, disperato, ma più di tutto mi pesava l'idea di perdere la mia famiglia.


----------



## erab (5 Giugno 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Un titolo del cazzo.
> Non sapevo cosa scrivere.
> "Mia moglie ha un'avventura: *consigli?*".
> CI ho pensato su 10 minuti, manco sapevo in che situazione ero, avrei scritto pure "Sono Jeeg Robot", qualsiai cosa, avrei preferito lasciare in bianco addirittura lo spazio, tanto mi fregava del titolo.
> ...


Appunto, hai iniziato con una domanda e hai raccontato tutto perché era quello che ti sentivi ed era quello 
di cui avevi bisogno.
Per Disperso non è così, a quel punto non c'è ancora arrivato, diamogli un paio di giorni prima di sfoderare
le istruzioni per l'uso.


----------



## danny (5 Giugno 2014)

erab ha detto:


> Appunto, hai iniziato con una domanda e hai raccontato tutto perché era quello che ti sentivi ed era quello
> di cui avevi bisogno.
> Per Disperso non è così, a quel punto non c'è ancora arrivato, *diamogli un paio di giorni prima di sfoderare
> le istruzioni per l'uso.*



Diamoglieli pure. Ognuno ha i suoi tempi.
Io ricordo anche che prima di scrivere avevo letto moltissimo le storie degli altri per cercare di capire.
Quando ti capitano queste cose sei molto impreparato.
Poi quando me la sono sentita di lasciarmi andare, ho scritto la mia storia.


----------



## erab (5 Giugno 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Diamoglieli pure. Ognuno ha i suoi tempi.
> Io ricordo anche che prima di scrivere avevo letto moltissimo le storie degli altri per cercare di capire.
> Quando ti capitano queste cose sei molto impreparato.


Appunto, ha bisogno di incassare e riprendersi un attimo.
E' arrivato in un forum di sconosciuti una settimana dal patatrac, un giorno dopo aver lasciato casa, ha 
abbozzato una descrizione dei fatti e di cosa sentiva e già al quarto post s'è beccato un traditore seriale 
che interveniva in difesa dell' amante sottintendendo che è lui che ha la moglie zoccola..........
Famolo sfogà sto ragazzo!!!!!!


----------



## sheldon (5 Giugno 2014)

*Penso che Disperso*

si stia invece comportando nella maniera migliore per come è fatto lui.
Spesso l'errore che facciamo è il non mettersi nei panni degli altri,non siamo tutti uguali (meno male!!),quindi non si puo' giudicare una persona da come ci comporteremmo noi nella sua situazione.
Alcuni avrebbero litigato in maniera furiosa da subito,altri avrebbero pianto,altri ancora avrebbero subito tentato di ricostruire.
Per Disperso è meglio prendere tempo,calmarsi,cercare di ragionare,vedere magari come reagisce la moglie,tutto sommato condivido la sua posizione,ma se un altro avesse invece deciso di affrontare subito il tutto non gli darei contro,non direi certo che sta sbagliando....è solo diverso da me.
Onestamente non capisco neanche il fossilizzarsi in negativo sulla questione del raccontare alla figlia la verita',ventilata solo e ripeto solo come   ipotesi se si verificassero determinate condizioni.
Ad esempio se mia moglie in corso di separazione mi accusasse di abusi su uno dei miei figli,cosa per altro successa diverse volte  in diverse separazioni senza che il fatto si sia effettivamente verificato,io probabilmente mi difenderei dicendo la verita',cosi' come se fosse lei a dire a mia figlia che sono stato io ad aver tradito.
Altrimenti .senza spiegazioni,nei casi citati,il rapporto con mia figlia sarebbe irrimediabilmente compromesso e tutto sommato fra il "perdere" il rapporto e dire una triste verita' penso che il male minore sarebbe quest'ultimo.
Una ultima cosa quando uno ha subito da poco una "tramvata" di questo tipo,non è propriamente lucido,non ragiona come normalmente farebbe,dargli contro analizzando minuziosamente ogni singolo vocabolo scritto,spesso sbagliando anche ad interpretare una frase grammaticalmente corretta,  non mi sembra molto giusto.
Ti dico solo una cosa Disperso,personalmente ti capisco,condivido quello che stai facendo....AUGURI


----------



## disincantata (5 Giugno 2014)

Disperso ha detto:


> ancora?
> ma chi vuole colpevolizzare nessuno. ma nel momento che si dice una "bugia" concordata e unanime ai figli e quel patto si dovesse invece rompere da una parte e l'altro dovrebbe vedersi, nel caso,  minare pesantemente un rapporto che dovrebbe fare? secondo me a quel punto si dovrebberistabilire una verità. Non una verità per la verità, ma per non vedersi tagliato fuori.
> ci sarebbe anche il caso non sia necessario perché il rapporto costruito nel tempo non sarebbe minato nemmeno dall'intenzione di rovinare l'immagine da parte di quel genitore  che il patto di cui sopra lo ha rotto.
> quello che voglio farti capire che parlare delle vere ragioni della rottura del matrimonio sarebbe l'estrema ratio per non vedere affondato il proprio rapporto con i figli. l'ultima spiaggia. Non so come dirlo meglio


Sei stato chiarissimo ed è tutto ipotetico perché intanto potrebbe non arrivare una separazione legale e nel caso non è affatto detto serva farvi una guerra.

Intanto cerca di calmarti e trovare la forza di riuscire a parlare con tua moglie,  quando lo vorrai fare, senza rabbia o pregiudizi.


----------



## disincantata (5 Giugno 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> scusa,
> 
> capisco che tua moglie ti abbia deluso moltissimo... Ma la ritieni davvero madre cosí pessima da farlo?


Spero di no ma non sarebbe la prima.


----------



## zanna (5 Giugno 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> :up:


OT
Ossignur ... copriti ... mmmmm ma no va benissssimo :bacissimo:

Fne OT


----------



## oscuro (5 Giugno 2014)

*Si*



danny ha detto:


> Un titolo del cazzo.
> Non sapevo cosa scrivere.
> "Mia moglie ha un'avventura: consigli".
> CI ho pensato su 10 minuti, manco sapevo in che situazione ero, avrei scritto pure "Sono Jeeg Robot", qualsiai cosa, avrei preferito lasciare in bianco addirittura lo spazio, tanto mi fregava del titolo.
> ...


Litigato con oscuro?e ti pareva....:rotfl:


----------



## Sbriciolata (5 Giugno 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Litigato con oscuro?e ti pareva....:rotfl:


è strano evè? non capita mai ai nuovi arrivati...:rotfl:


----------



## zanna (5 Giugno 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> è strano evè? non capita mai ai nuovi arrivati...:rotfl:


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (5 Giugno 2014)

*Si*



Sbriciolata ha detto:


> è strano evè? non capita mai ai nuovi arrivati...:rotfl:


Colpa mia se sono permalosi?


----------



## birba (5 Giugno 2014)

Disperso ha detto:


> capisco. nulla da discutere con te. abbiamo capito che sai piú tu del mio matrimonio di me


io so quel poco che hai detto
e francamente nn so neanche quanto crederti
mi sembra tutto molto poco credibile quello che racconti
ma sono solo sensazioni le mie


----------



## birba (5 Giugno 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> Ti quoto collega di pensieri!


:inlove:


----------



## Eratò (5 Giugno 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> OT
> Ossignur ... copriti ... mmmmm ma no va benissssimo :bacissimo:
> 
> Fne OT


....fa caldo.avevo pensato di mettermi cosìma poi mi son sentita in imbarazzo di fronte a tutta sta gente


----------



## zanna (5 Giugno 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> ....fa caldo.avevo pensato di mettermi cosìView attachment 8621ma poi mi son sentita in imbarazzo di fronte a tutta sta gente


:confuso::w00t::sorpreso: Santa polenta ... mi hai steso :uhoh::uhoh::uhoh:


----------



## Eratò (5 Giugno 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> :confuso::w00t::sorpreso: Santa polenta ... mi hai steso :uhoh::uhoh::uhoh:


....e però alla fine mi son rivestita:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
Fine OT e chiedo scusa a Disperso


----------



## Nobody (5 Giugno 2014)

Eliade ha detto:


> E invece si, avere una relazione extraconiugale può equivalere ad uccidere la famiglia.


:up:


----------



## zanna (5 Giugno 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> ....e però alla fine mi son rivestita:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> Fine OT e chiedo scusa a Disperso


Sob ...


----------



## zanna (5 Giugno 2014)

Eliade ha detto:


> E invece si, avere una relazione extraconiugale può equivalere ad uccidere la famiglia.


Già ...


----------



## Calimero (5 Giugno 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> no vabbè. Mi pare, leggendo, che Disperso non sia molto a suo agio con le dinamiche forumistiche, lasciamolo ambientare.
> 
> @Disperso, io non credo di sapere nulla di nulla, davvero. L'unica cosa che mi sento di dire è che quendo ti leggo ti immagino a denti stretti, nello sforzo di trattenere la rabbia e il dolore.
> Io posso immaginare il motivo della tua reazione.
> ...


insisto fortemente. Non pensavo a te. nella maniera piú assoluta.
é esattamente cosí. avevo un tesoro. dato in pasto al primo venuto.


----------



## Sbriciolata (5 Giugno 2014)

Disperso ha detto:


> insisto fortemente. Non pensavo a te. nella maniera piú assoluta.
> é esattamente cosí. avevo un tesoro. dato in pasto al primo venuto.


no, non è così. Adesso ti sembra così, ma non è così. Non ha dato in pasto niente a nessuno. E' una cosa diversa.


----------



## Calimero (5 Giugno 2014)

biri ha detto:


> io so quel poco che hai detto
> e francamente nn so neanche quanto crederti
> mi sembra tutto molto poco credibile quello che racconti
> ma sono solo sensazioni le mie


e poi il troll sarei io.
anche del bugiardo mi sono preso.
direi che al terzo giorno si può mandare qualcuno a quel paese. 
ma vaffanculo vá.


----------



## erab (5 Giugno 2014)

Disperso ha detto:


> e poi il troll sarei io.
> anche del bugiardo mi sono preso.
> direi che al terzo giorno si può mandare qualcuno a quel paese.
> ma vaffanculo vá.


Respira, ignora e continua a scrivere tutto quello che ti passa per la testa.


----------



## birba (5 Giugno 2014)

Disperso ha detto:


> e poi il troll sarei io.
> anche del bugiardo mi sono preso.
> direi che al terzo giorno si può mandare qualcuno a quel paese.
> ma vaffanculo vá.


io direi pure un po' maleducato
cmq io appena arrivata mi sono presa del clone

fatto sta che ho notato che a molte domande nn hai risposto
e visto che a pensare male si fa peccato ma spesso ci si prende
ho pensato, appunto, che nn avessi ancora inventato la storia
poi può darsi che mi sbaglio eh, mica dico che ho sempre ragione
però mi dai questa sensazione, nn so perchè


----------



## Sbriciolata (5 Giugno 2014)

Disperso ha detto:


> e poi il troll sarei io.
> anche del bugiardo mi sono preso.
> direi che al terzo giorno si può mandare qualcuno a quel paese.
> ma vaffanculo vá.


mannò ma chi ha parlato di troll, dai. E non te la prendere se qualcuno fa fatica a capirti.
Sei un po' fuori dall'ordinario, nella reazione. Come lo è stato Danny, che dopo un mese si è andato a rileggere e... non si è riconosciuto manco lui.
Tu ti stai trattenendo molto; di solito che viene qui approfitta dell'anonimato per sbragare, per sfogarsi, per inveire, per raccontare tutto, dialoghi, situazioni.
Ma Biri ti ha solo detto cosa ha provato a leggerti, mica ti ha offeso, su.


----------



## sienne (5 Giugno 2014)

Ciao

dove stai ora? Presso amici o famigliari?

Ti ha risposto tua moglie?


sienne


----------



## birba (5 Giugno 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> mannò ma chi ha parlato di troll, dai. E non te la prendere se qualcuno fa fatica a capirti.
> Sei un po' fuori dall'ordinario, nella reazione. Come lo è stato Danny, che dopo un mese si è andato a rileggere e... non si è riconosciuto manco lui.
> Tu ti stai trattenendo molto; di solito che viene qui approfitta dell'anonimato per sbragare, per sfogarsi, per inveire, per raccontare tutto, dialoghi, situazioni.
> Ma Biri ti ha solo detto cosa ha provato a leggerti, mica ti ha offeso, su.


come ha detto danny, lui ha praticamente criticato tutti qui dentro
senza che nessuno gli dicesse chissà che
sienne gli ha anche chiesto se anche nel reale si comporta così
perchè qui dentro non si sta comportando certo in modo "socievole"
poi ripeto, sono sensazioni mie, posso capire tutta la sua delusione
ma visto che lui dice che se la moglie l'ha tradito lui nn ha colpe
e nn ne abbiamo colpe neanche noi


----------



## disincantata (5 Giugno 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> mannò ma chi ha parlato di troll, dai. E non te la prendere se qualcuno fa fatica a capirti.
> Sei un po' fuori dall'ordinario, nella reazione. Come lo è stato Danny, che dopo un mese si è andato a rileggere e... non si è riconosciuto manco lui.
> Tu ti stai trattenendo molto; di solito che viene qui approfitta dell'anonimato per sbragare, per sfogarsi, per inveire, per raccontare tutto, dialoghi, situazioni.
> Ma Biri ti ha solo detto cosa ha provato a leggerti, mica ti ha offeso, su.


Non capisco però cosa ci sia di non credibile


Mentre Danny ogni giorno ne aggiungeva di inverosimili e in tanti pensammo potesse essere una bufala nel caso di Disperso è un tradimento ordinario.

Un amico di famiglia .........quanti ne abbiamo già letti..

Ha ragione lui ad arrabbiarsi.


----------



## sienne (5 Giugno 2014)

Ciao

si, vero l'ho chiesto. Perché usa veramente poche parole,
anche se, secondo me, sono precise. E mi sembra un po' 
un automa. È come se fosse il tutto capovolto: ogni cosa,
bisogna tirargli dal naso ... Ma credo, che è veramente 
solo un suo modo di essere e vorrebbe prima capire ... 


sienne


----------



## Sbriciolata (5 Giugno 2014)

biri ha detto:


> come ha detto danny, lui ha praticamente criticato tutti qui dentro
> senza che nessuno gli dicesse chissà che
> sienne gli ha anche chiesto se anche nel reale si comporta così
> perchè qui dentro non si sta comportando certo in modo "socievole"
> ...


Biri... è a botta fresca fresca. Non ha avuto ancora il tempo di ripigliarsi. Probabilmente manco mangia e dorme.
Ha un'incazzatura dentro che la metà basterebbe ma probabilmente non riesce neanche a respirare in certi momenti.
Non è facile per noi parlare con lui ma per lui è peggio, credimi.


----------



## birba (5 Giugno 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> si, vero l'ho chiesto. Perché usa veramente poche parole,
> anche se, secondo me, sono precise. E mi sembra un po'
> ...


a me invece sembra una forzatura


----------



## sienne (5 Giugno 2014)

biri ha detto:


> a me invece sembra una forzatura



Ciao

ehhh biri, gli costa ... forse, gli costa proprio tanto. 
L'aveva scritto, che la sua testa vorrebbe, che non fosse accaduto. 


sienne


----------



## birba (5 Giugno 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Biri... è a botta fresca fresca. Non ha avuto ancora il tempo di ripigliarsi. Probabilmente manco mangia e dorme.
> Ha un'incazzatura dentro che la metà basterebbe ma probabilmente non riesce neanche a respirare in certi momenti.
> Non è facile per noi parlare con lui ma per lui è peggio, credimi.


se lo dici te... sarà che io ho un approccio totalmente diverso un po' a tutto
però scusa, ha scritto che è da marzo che legge, perchè?
sa del tradimento da una settimana ma mesi fa già leggeva
non risponde alle domande
ma allora qui che c'è venuto a fare? non vuole un consiglio
non vuole sentire ragioni tranne le sue
forse sperava in una fila di compatimenti, nn lo so
però il suo comportamento nn mi convince


----------



## birba (5 Giugno 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> ehhh biri, gli costa ... forse, gli costa proprio tanto.
> L'aveva scritto, che la sua testa vorrebbe, che non fosse accaduto.
> ...


forse...


----------



## Nausicaa (5 Giugno 2014)

biri ha detto:


> se lo dici te... sarà che io ho un approccio totalmente diverso un po' a tutto
> però scusa, ha scritto che è da marzo che legge, perchè?
> sa del tradimento da una settimana ma mesi fa già leggeva
> non risponde alle domande
> ...



Non è lui che legge da marzo, ti confondi con un'altra utente (femmina).


----------



## birba (5 Giugno 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Non è lui che legge da marzo, ti confondi con un'altra utente (femmina).


ops, chiedo venia


----------



## disincantata (5 Giugno 2014)

Disperso ha detto:


> Non lo so. la rottura del mio matrimonio é una possibilità  che ho preso in considerazione. così come il perdono.


Secondo me dipende più da tua moglie farsi comprendere e se non perdonare, quasi impossibile, accettare per quello che si è stati capaci di fare.

Dopo può essere anche meglio di com'era,  ma lo sforzo maggiore lo deve fare chi ha tradito.

Si diventa più osservatori. Non si lascia perdere più niente.


----------



## sienne (5 Giugno 2014)

Ciao 

biri, una domanda ... sei stata tradita?

Perché dici, che hai un altro approccio un po' a tutto. 


sienne


----------



## birba (5 Giugno 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> biri, una domanda ... sei stata tradita?
> 
> ...


siccome voi intendete per tradimento solo quello sessuale ti dico che nn lo so
altri tradimenti li ho avuti, ma ho reagito in modo diverso


----------



## birba (5 Giugno 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Secondo me dipende più da tua moglie farsi comprendere e se non perdonare, quasi impossibile, accettare per quello che si è stati capaci di fare.
> 
> Dopo può essere anche meglio di com'era,  ma lo sforzo maggiore lo deve fare chi ha tradito.
> 
> *Si diventa più osservatori. Non si lascia perdere più niente.*


esticazzi, bella prospettiva! uno dovrebbe sforzarsi per?????? farsi stressare la vita ogni minuto?
ma via, se si dice che si perdona che si faccia veramente


----------



## sienne (5 Giugno 2014)

biri ha detto:


> siccome voi intendete per tradimento solo quello sessuale ti dico che nn lo so
> altri tradimenti li ho avuti, ma ho reagito in modo diverso



Ciao

beh, di tradimenti ve ne sono vari tipi e li abbiamo subiti tutti. 
Ma uno di coppia, con progetto di vita anche realizzato ecc. ti spiazza. 
La propria indole rimane ... ma a volte, neanche ... si è proprio nel vuoto. 



sienne


----------



## Calimero (5 Giugno 2014)

biri ha detto:


> se lo dici te... sarà che io ho un approccio totalmente diverso un po' a tutto
> però scusa, ha scritto che è da marzo che legge, perchè?
> sa del tradimento da una settimana ma mesi fa già leggeva
> non risponde alle domande
> ...


questa cosa te la sei inventata di sana pianta. mi riporti dove avrei scritto che leggo da marzo?


----------



## sienne (5 Giugno 2014)

biri ha detto:


> esticazzi, bella prospettiva! uno dovrebbe sforzarsi per?????? farsi stressare la vita ogni minuto?
> ma via, se si dice che si perdona che si faccia veramente



Ciao

ma tu leggi? E capisci cosa leggi ...? 

Scusami tanto. Si cambia dopo ad un tradimento. E non ci si stressa. 
Ma il modo di vedere ... cambia. È automatico. Nulla di sforzato ... 


sienne


----------



## disincantata (5 Giugno 2014)

biri ha detto:


> esticazzi, bella prospettiva! uno dovrebbe sforzarsis per?????? farsi stressare la vita ogni minuto?
> ma via, se si dice che si perdona che si faccia veramente


Io non ho parlato di perdono infatti. 

Puoi perdonare una scopata fatta in un momento di euforia debolezza o altro.

Quando Un Tradimento Dura e" Meditato E Non Va Perdonato. Non per forza.

Sarebbe bello riuscirci. Fino ad oggi non ho conosciuto nessuno che ha davvero perdonato.

anche chi lo sosteneva a sua volta tradiva o aveva tradito dopo

Non perdonare  non significa per forza lasciarsi ma vivere diversamente l'oggi.

Se non si vive l'esperienza di essere traditi e malamente non si può immaginare il dolore.


----------



## sienne (5 Giugno 2014)

Ciao

scusate tanto ... 

sti cazzi con le bretelle!
Ma ci rendiamo conto? È come se uno si ammala di psicosi
e l'altro gli dice come viverla, senza sapere o averla avuta. 
Ma questa è presunzione! ... Un po' di rispetto! 


sienne


----------



## Minerva (5 Giugno 2014)

io penso quasi al 70% degli utenti che arrivano che siano falsi però disperso non mi ha dato per niente questa sensazione


----------



## Minerva (5 Giugno 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> scusate tanto ...
> 
> ...


:rotfl:


----------



## Calimero (5 Giugno 2014)

biri ha detto:


> invece a me sembra una forzatura


certo che é una forzatura. Non riesco ad aprirmi con chi mi é  piú vicino figurati con te (generico. mi sembra di moda:carneval. 
quindi se qualcuno é diverso da te non é credibile? porca pupazza che apertura mentale


----------



## disincantata (5 Giugno 2014)

Disperso ha detto:


> Non capisco come si possa mettere seriamente e probabilmente in maniera definitiva a repentaglio un matrimonio e una famiglia per qualche scopata. Non ho capito un cazzo della della vita


Anche in questo siamo in tanti poi  si  impara.

Altro che se si impara.

c'è chi incappa prima nella disgrazia e impara meglio ed ha una vita davanti per adeguarsi.


----------



## Fiammetta (5 Giugno 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Dipende da quanto si è compreso il proprio ruolo di genitore. Diciamo che è anche questione di sensibilità e cultura.


Quoto


----------



## Sbriciolata (5 Giugno 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> scusate tanto ...
> 
> ...


AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHHHHHHHHHH


Scusa Lost ma quando Sienne se ne esce con ste cose muoio


----------



## free (5 Giugno 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> io penso quasi al *70%* degli utenti che arrivano che siano falsi però disperso non mi ha dato per niente questa sensazione



osti! percentuale un po' altina mi pare:singleeye:


----------



## Minerva (5 Giugno 2014)

free ha detto:


> osti! percentuale un po' altina mi pare:singleeye:


sì, il crucco una volta mi pare disse 80%


----------



## Calimero (5 Giugno 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Secondo me dipende più da tua moglie farsi comprendere e se non perdonare, quasi impossibile, accettare per quello che si è stati capaci di fare.
> 
> Dopo può essere anche meglio di com'era,  ma lo sforzo maggiore lo deve fare chi ha tradito.
> 
> Si diventa più osservatori. Non si lascia perdere più niente.


prima infatti vorrei osservare me stesso. poi lei. Non mi sembra una posizione da psicotici


----------



## free (5 Giugno 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> sì, il crucco una volta mi pare disse 80%



secondo me bisognerebbe calcolare:

quelli che arrivano - quelli che si fermano

ed esce la percentuale


----------



## Nausicaa (5 Giugno 2014)

free ha detto:


> secondo me bisognerebbe calcolare:
> 
> quelli che arrivano - quelli che si fermano
> 
> ed esce la percentuale



Sssssssì.

In effetti siamo così affascinanti ed accoglienti che solo i falsi non si vogliono fermare...  :smile:


----------



## Calimero (5 Giugno 2014)

biri ha detto:


> io direi pure un po' maleducato
> cmq io appena arrivata mi sono presa del clone
> 
> fatto sta che ho notato che a molte domande nn hai risposto
> ...


ho risposto a tutte le domande. Non ho risposto a quelle di cui nemmeno io so le risposte. 
perché se fossi stata attenta e avessi letto attentamente ho spiegato quasi subito che non ho voluto scientemente conoscere i dettagli e non le ho permesso di raccontarmi come un fiume in piena. maleducata sei stata tu a darmi del bugiardo senza sapere.


----------



## oscuro (5 Giugno 2014)

*Sienne*



sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> scusate tanto ...
> 
> ...


Ma sti cazzi con le bretelle è molto creativa:rotfl::rotfl:.Potresti indicarmi il significato di una bretella sul cazzo?o è un modo di dire?attenta che poi minerva si inalbera...ma se legge che hai scritto tu ride...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (5 Giugno 2014)

erab ha detto:


> Vorrei farvi notare (non specificamente a te Danny, ma un po a tutti) che da quando è arrivato Disperso
> gli sono arrivate addosso 58 pagine *di non devi fare così, ma guarda che di colpe ne puoi avere anche
> tu, ma se fai così non arriverai a nulla, ma non devi assolutamente mettere in mezzo tua figlia, ma non
> devi sminuire il ruolo di tua moglie come madre.*
> ...


ma infatti fa bene a restare solo per un po', per il resto se entrasse sua moglie e dichiarasse ho tradito mio marito le cose che ho evidenziate le sarebbero dette lo stesso ( sostituendo a madre /padre ).Guarda io non avrei problemi a dirgli vai caricala di insulti anche davanti a tua figlia così capisce chi è sua madre, c'hai ragionassimo, lei è perfida tu sei un angelo ma sarei cretina se glielo dicessi, già è carico di suo se poi volete pure montarlo  a neve :singleeye:


----------



## Sbriciolata (5 Giugno 2014)

Disperso ha detto:


> ho risposto a tutte le domande. Non ho risposto a quelle di cui nemmeno io so le risposte.
> perché se fossi stata attenta e avessi letto attentamente ho spiegato quasi subito che non ho voluto scientemente conoscere i dettagli e non le ho permesso di raccontarmi come un fiume in piena. maleducata sei stata tu a darmi del bugiardo senza sapere.


hai mangiato in questi giorni? dormito?


----------



## erab (5 Giugno 2014)

Disperso ha detto:


> prima infatti vorrei osservare me stesso. poi lei. Non mi sembra una posizione da psicotici


Infatti non lo è.


----------



## Tubarao (5 Giugno 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHHHHHHHHHH
> 
> 
> Scusa Lost ma quando Sienne se ne esce con ste cose muoio


Ultimamente ne sforna a ripetizione


----------



## erab (5 Giugno 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> ma infatti fa bene a restare solo per un po', per il resto se entrasse sua moglie e dichiarasse ho tradito mio marito le cose che ho evidenziate le sarebbero dette lo stesso ( sostituendo a madre /padre ).Guarda io non avrei problemi a dirgli vai caricala di insulti anche davanti a tua figlia così capisce chi è sua madre, c'hai ragionassimo, lei è perfida tu sei un angelo ma sarei cretina se glielo dicessi, già è carico di suo se poi volete pure montarlo  a neve :singleeye:


Credo che adesso non abbi bisogno di consigli ma solo di essere ascoltato.
Proprio perché è bello carico pungolarlo non serve.


----------



## Calimero (5 Giugno 2014)

FIammetta ha detto:


> ma infartti fa bene a restare solo per un po', per il resto se entrasse sua moglie e dichiarasse ho tradito mio marito le cose che ho evidenziate le sarebbero dette lo stesso ( sostituendo a madre /padre ).Guarda io non avrei problemi a dirgli vai caricala di insulti anche davanti a tua figlia così capisce chi è sua madre, c'hai ragionassimo, lei è perfida tu sei un angelo ma sarei cretina se glielo dicessi, già è carico di suo se poi volete pure montarlo  a neve :singleeye:


mi basisco. da che cosa si puó dedurreche mi aspettassi questo?


----------



## Minerva (5 Giugno 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma sti cazzi con le bretelle è molto creativa:rotfl::rotfl:.Potresti indicarmi il significato di una bretella sul cazzo?o è un modo di dire?attenta che poi minerva si inalbera...ma se legge che hai scritto tu ride...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


mi inalbero quando si parla di cazzi riferiti ad una moglie mancando di rispetto a quella donna e non per la parolaccia.
mi sembrava ovvio


----------



## Calimero (5 Giugno 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> hai mangiato in questi giorni? dormito?


poco. di tutte e due. 
ho visto mia figlia ma non so se mi va di parlarne. vedo molte persone che sono in grado di ascoltare. altre proprio che non vogliono consapevolmente nemmeno cercare di capire e sparano a caso.


----------



## Calimero (5 Giugno 2014)

erab ha detto:


> Infatti non lo è.


per molti non sembra. Non che mi faccia abbattere, ma non vorrei poi sembrare tranciante a mia volta


----------



## disincantata (5 Giugno 2014)

Disperso ha detto:


> prima infatti vorrei osservare me stesso. poi lei. Non mi sembra una posizione da psicotici


Non lo è. 

Poi dipende dal carattere che si ha.

Io dopo tre giorni dalla scoperto sono partita ma era programmato prima.

una settimana da incubo per me.

Non andavo a letto e non ho mai fatto la spesa.

Non avevo voglia di niente e nessuno.

Tutti i buoni propositi che mi ero imposta quando l'ho rivisto sono andati a farsi benedire.

Quindi serve relativamente.
Non a tutti.

però io sono istintiva e nervosa, non so tacere.


----------



## Calimero (5 Giugno 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Non lo è.
> 
> Poi dipende dal carattere che si ha.
> 
> ...


le vacanze.fra un mese saremmo dovuti andare in vacanza. spensierati. e invece......
CAZZO!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## disincantata (5 Giugno 2014)

Disperso ha detto:


> le vacanze.fra un mese saremmo dovuti andare in vacanza. spensierati. e invece......
> CAZZO!!!!!!!!!!!


Sconvolge tutto.


----------



## Calimero (5 Giugno 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Sconvolge tutto.


Non vedevo l'ora di stare con loro lontani dal trantran quotidiano. maledizione!


----------



## Fiammetta (5 Giugno 2014)

Disperso ha detto:


> mi basisco. da che cosa si puó dedurreche mi aspettassi questo?


Stavo rispondendo ad erab,è la seconda volta che quoti un posto dove rispondo ad un altro :singleeye: esci dal loop please


----------



## sienne (5 Giugno 2014)

OT ... 




oscuro ha detto:


> Ma sti cazzi con le bretelle è molto creativa:rotfl::rotfl:.Potresti indicarmi il significato di una bretella sul cazzo?o è un modo di dire?attenta che poi minerva si inalbera...ma se legge che hai scritto tu ride...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Ciao Oscuro 

Il più delle volte, è farina del mio sacco ... 
Quando m'inalbero o mi passano delle immagini ... le descrivo. 
Hai presente gli anni '20? Uomini con le bretelle e tutti pieni di sé? 
Ecco ... :mrgreen:


sienne


----------



## Eratò (5 Giugno 2014)

biri ha detto:


> io direi pure un po' maleducato
> cmq io appena arrivata mi sono presa del clone
> 
> fatto sta che ho notato che a molte domande nn hai risposto
> ...


Proprio perché scrive esprimendo rabbia ,disperso non è un troll.Dopo la scoperta sei un relitto umano, alterni rabbia con delusione e con disperazione.Sembra che ti sei svegliato in un incubo i primi mesi.Mi ricordo il primo post che scrissi io.Sembrava scritto da un computer tanto che mi riusciva difficile esprimere dei sentimenti.Poi qui si viene anche per sfogarsi i primi tempi soprattutto. Un po'di rispetto su....


----------



## danny (6 Giugno 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> mannò ma chi ha parlato di troll, dai. E non te la prendere se qualcuno fa fatica a capirti.
> Sei un po' fuori dall'ordinario, nella reazione. Come lo è stato Danny, che dopo un mese si è andato a rileggere e... non si è riconosciuto manco lui.
> Tu ti stai trattenendo molto; di solito che viene qui approfitta dell'anonimato per sbragare, per sfogarsi, per inveire, per raccontare tutto, dialoghi, situazioni.
> Ma Biri ti ha solo detto cosa ha provato a leggerti, mica ti ha offeso, su.



Confermo... alla terza pagina del mio primo intervento poi già volevo andarmene... mi sono detto "Ma dove sono capitato?"... poi ho capito, mi sono lasciato andare e... mi è servito, credimi.
Anche io sono stato preso per uno falso... questo perché di "falsi" su internet ne girano parecchi...  ero invece "fuori".
Credo sia normale: non si può conquistare la fiducia delle persone subito.
Anche questo è un lavoro che richiede tempo e impegno, ma soprattutto molta motivazione.


----------



## danny (6 Giugno 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Non capisco però cosa ci sia di non credibile
> 
> 
> Mentre Danny ogni giorno ne aggiungeva di *inverosimili* e in tanti pensammo potesse essere una bufala nel caso di Disperso è un tradimento ordinario.
> ...


Questo mi ha sempre stupito, in effetti.
Ho sempre trovato la nostra vita abbastanza ordinaria.
Siamo forse un po' particolari, magari, per alcune scelte.
Che esplicitate possono dar luogo a dubbi, ma che nella realtà non sono poi così inusuali.
Certo, se evitavo di dire subito che siamo naturisti e di parlare del c... dell'amante che è diventato un tormentone 
(già, ma in un'altra discussione recente ho letto che il lui ha confessato alla lei alcuni particolari sui tessuti dell'amante, il che mi fa pensare che certe confidenze per i "novellini" non siano proprio rarissime) magari suscitavo meno dubbi, ma io ho preferito essere sincero il più possibile. Almeno qui, visto che nella vita reale non sempre lo si può fare.
Comunque di me dicono che "non ho vergogna". Esplicito: se una cosa devo dirla non la taccio.


----------



## danny (6 Giugno 2014)

Disperso ha detto:


> le vacanze.fra un mese saremmo dovuti andare in vacanza. spensierati. e invece......
> CAZZO!!!!!!!!!!!



Già.
E' terribile constatare proprio come quel quotidiano diventi prezioso quando hai la sensazione di averlo perso.
Quello che stai vivendo è normale: dopo la scoperta del tradimento si vive uno stato di shock che può dare luogo a forte ansia o a una grande rabbia, a volte a tutte e due.
Ogni persona reagisce ovviamente in base al proprio carattere.
E non esiste una soluzione valida per tutti.
Ti posso dire che io sono stato meglio condividendo - questo mi ha consentito di distrarmi, di osservare la cosa dall'esterno, quindi con minor partecipazione emotiva di quanto in realtà sarebbe capitato se mi fossi tenuto tutto dentro gestendo la cosa da solo. 
Però io non ho mai provato rabbia: solo disperazione, ansia, paura.
Le ragioni le trovo nel mio carattere, che è diverso dal tuo, sicuramente: non c'è un meglio o un peggio, c'è un "diverso" in ogni storia.
Ma in comune a tutte c'è il modo per uscirne, che in tanti ti abbiamo detto, perché comunque ci siamo passati tutti.
Io ne sono uscito, altri pure. Ora devi prenderti il tempo necessario per farti passare la rabbia, ma nella mia presunzione derivante dall'esperienza posso credere che da solo tu non ce la possa fare. Devi lasciarti andare qui a dire tutto quello che senti e ti passa per la testa: devi sentirti vicino a noi, altrimenti la tua solitudine non ti lascerà pace.
Abbi fiducia.


----------



## sienne (6 Giugno 2014)

Ciao

un sorriso e un buongiorno ... 

ai due estremi di questo forum ... 

a chi usa poche e a chi usa fiumi di parole ... 



sienne


----------



## danny (6 Giugno 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> un sorriso e un buongiorno ...
> 
> ...



Esagero, eh....


----------



## Eratò (6 Giugno 2014)

biri ha detto:


> siccome voi intendete per tradimento solo quello sessuale ti dico che nn lo so
> altri tradimenti li ho avuti, ma ho reagito in modo diverso


tradimento sessuale?! fosse solo quello! qui stiamo parlando del tradimento di una vita vissuta insieme con tutti i progetti e gli obiettivi, di un castello che consideravi di cemento armato e alla fine ti viene il dubbio atroce che fosse di carta....ti scorrono come un film tutte le scene di vita familiare e ti rendi conto che mentre pensavi "che bei momenti" lui/lei già si programmava in mente l'incontro per la prossima scopata e s' inventava la bugia da dire....e tu là come un broccolo a programmare una giornatina in famiglia.E quella volta che ha detto che andava prima al lavoro non era andato/a al lavoro e quanto diceva che vedeva l'amico/a per un caffè andava dal amante per una scopata e tutto questo ti gira come un tarlo in testa e diventa quasi ossessione e non vuoi mangiare, bere e hai paura di chiudere gli occhi perché gia sai le immagini.....non è solo il tradimento sessuale no.....e tutta la menzogna attorno che non riesci a capacitarti.E ti chiedi 1000 volte "ma come cazzo ha potuto?"Ma mi rendo conto che chi non l'ha vissuta una esperienza del genere non capisce esattamente di cosa si tratta.....


----------



## Eratò (6 Giugno 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> un sorriso e un buongiorno ...
> 
> ...


Buongiorno dolce Sienne!


----------



## sienne (6 Giugno 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Esagero, eh....



Ciao

mi sei simpatico, anche se a volte ti prenderei a cazzotti ... :rotfl:
Si, a volte ... si ... ma va benissimo così ... 


sienne


----------



## sienne (6 Giugno 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> Buongiorno dolce Sienne!



Ciao

buongiorno ... :smile:


sienne


----------



## danny (6 Giugno 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> tradimento sessuale?! fosse solo quello! qui stiamo parlando del tradimento di una vita vissuta insieme con tutti i progetti e gli obiettivi, di un castello che consideravi di cemento armato e alla fine ti viene il dubbio atroce che fosse di carta....ti scorrono come un film tutte le scene di vita familiare e ti rendi conto che mentre pensavi "che bei momenti" lui/lei già si programmava in mente l'incontro per la prossima scopata e s' inventava la bugia da dire....e tu là come un broccolo a programmare una giornatina un famiglia.E quella volta che ha detto che andava prima al lavoro non era andato/a al lavoro e quanto diceva che vedeva l'amico/a per un caffè andava dal amante per una scopata e tutto questo ti gira come un tarlo in testa e diventa quasi ossessione e non vuoi mangiare, bere e hai paura di chiudere gli occhi perché gia sai le immagini.....non è solo il tradimento sessuale no.....e tutta la menzogna attorno che non riesci a capacitarti.E ti chiedi 1000 volte "ma come cazzo ha potuto?"



In sintesi è così come descrivi.
"Ma come cazzo ha potuto andare in un motel?"
"Ma come cazzo ha potuto mandare 800 sms in quel breve tempo".
"Ma come cazzo ha potuto piacerle un altro?"
Ecco: è un'amara sorpresa qualsiasi cosa di quei giorni, lo scoprire che la persona con cui condividi la tua vita da anni ti mente, che non desidera solo te, che non scopa solo con te, che non sei più tu il fulcro della sua vita, mentre lei per te lo è ancora. Ti manca un pilastro, quello principale, che sostiene la tua vita, e tu ti senti crollare, stai male, non vedi più il futuro come desideravi che fosse, ma solo un presente di menzogne e disfacimento.
Poi... poi... il tempo passa e le cose cambiano.
Ci si separa, a volte, perché quello che è accaduto non lo si riesce a superare.
O si sta insieme, e lo si fa perché tutte quelle domande che ho citato hanno avuto una risposta.
No, non è il perdono. Io non credo nel perdono: è la comprensione di quanto è accaduto che ti fa ritornare accanto a chi ti ha tradito (a fine storia), quando ovviamente alla base c'è ancora qualcosa, un sentimento, un desiderio.
E' un capire che mette sul piatto tutto quanto: problemi, mancanze, frustrazioni, desideri, tutto il nascosto che c'è in una coppia e che non è solo la relazione extraconiugale, e allora viene a galla tutto quello che per anni non si è detto. Dopo insieme, solo insieme, si può ritrovare un equilibrio. Ma se non si riesce a superare il rancore e la sensazione di essere stati offesi, derubati, etc. quello che seguirà sarà sempre e solo un compromesso.


----------



## lothar57 (6 Giugno 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> tradimento sessuale?! fosse solo quello! qui stiamo parlando del tradimento di una vita vissuta insieme con tutti i progetti e gli obiettivi, di un castello che consideravi di cemento armato e alla fine ti viene il dubbio atroce che fosse di carta....ti scorrono come un film tutte le scene di vita familiare e ti rendi conto che mentre pensavi "che bei momenti" lui/lei già si programmava in mente l'incontro per la prossima scopata e s' inventava la bugia da dire....e tu là come un broccolo a programmare una giornatina in famiglia.E quella volta che ha detto che andava prima al lavoro non era andato/a al lavoro e quanto diceva che vedeva l'amico/a per un caffè andava dal amante per una scopata e tutto questo ti gira come un tarlo in testa e diventa quasi ossessione e non vuoi mangiare, bere e hai paura di chiudere gli occhi perché gia sai le immagini.....non è solo il tradimento sessuale no.....e tutta la menzogna attorno che non riesci a capacitarti.E ti chiedi 1000 volte "ma come cazzo ha potuto?"Ma mi rendo conto che chi non l'ha vissuta una esperienza del genere non capisce esattamente di cosa si tratta.....


Erato..parliamo,per quel che mi riguarda ma penso facesse lo stesso tuo marito, 3 ore alla settimana.dai...sono cazzate che si fanno.
Poi e'vero,siamo razza bastarda...ieri mentre eravamo nell''altro mondo'',squilli coniugali...ho risposto come se niente fosse,continuando a guidare.
''Lei''ancora piu'glaciale,ha parlato al marito amorevolmente...anche se era in un letto con me.


----------



## danny (6 Giugno 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> mi sei simpatico, anche se a volte ti prenderei a cazzotti ... :rotfl:
> Si, a volte ... si ... ma va benissimo così ...
> ...



Meglio questo che l'indifferenza. :mrgreen:


----------



## Eratò (6 Giugno 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Erato..parliamo,per quel che mi riguarda ma penso facesse lo stesso tuo marito, 3 ore alla settimana.dai...sono cazzate che si fanno.
> Poi e'vero,siamo razza bastarda...ieri mentre eravamo nell''altro mondo'',squilli coniugali...ho risposto come se niente fosse,continuando a guidare.
> ''Lei''ancora piu'glaciale,ha parlato al marito amorevolmente...anche se era in un letto con me.


Lo so Lothar ma ci vuole tempo per accettare ed elaborare il tutto.....per Disperso è troppo presto....


----------



## Eratò (6 Giugno 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Erato..parliamo,per quel che mi riguarda ma penso facesse lo stesso tuo marito, 3 ore alla settimana.dai...sono cazzate che si fanno.
> Poi e'vero,siamo razza bastarda...ieri mentre eravamo nell''altro mondo'',squilli coniugali...ho risposto come se niente fosse,continuando a guidare.
> ''Lei''ancora piu'glaciale,ha parlato al marito amorevolmente...anche se era in un letto con me.


adesso pero devi vedere la faccia che fa quando utilizzo le stesse scuse(che poi sono reali) per allontanarmi di casa...:mrgreen:


----------



## Apollonia (6 Giugno 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Già.
> E' terribile constatare proprio come quel quotidiano diventi prezioso quando hai la sensazione di averlo perso.
> Quello che stai vivendo è normale: dopo la scoperta del tradimento si vive uno stato di shock che può dare luogo a forte ansia o a una grande rabbia, a volte a tutte e due.
> Ogni persona reagisce ovviamente in base al proprio carattere.
> ...


Io... io... ti assumo come traduttore dei miei pensieri!

Io ho provato rabbia dopo un po'. All'inizio solo disperazione. Sembravo, metaforicamente parlando, un ubriaco che non ritrova la strada di casa. Un dolore acuto, acutissimo. Mi faceva male tutto, anche se non avevo patologie. Mi sembrava di essere immersa nella nebbia fitta, di non avere più riferimenti.
All'inizio non sono riuscita a palarne con nessuno se non con la psico. Neanche con la mia migliore amica.
Adesso, dopo sei mesi, il dolore acuto e la rabbia hanno lasciato il campo, ma rimane un mondo da ricostruire.

A Disperso, un grandissimo abbraccio. Ti sono vicina, con il cuore.


----------



## Apollonia (6 Giugno 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> tradimento sessuale?! fosse solo quello! qui stiamo parlando del tradimento di una vita vissuta insieme con tutti i progetti e gli obiettivi, di un castello che consideravi di cemento armato e alla fine ti viene il dubbio atroce che fosse di carta....ti scorrono come un film tutte le scene di vita familiare e ti rendi conto che mentre pensavi "che bei momenti" lui/lei già si programmava in mente l'incontro per la prossima scopata e s' inventava la bugia da dire....e tu là come un broccolo a programmare una giornatina in famiglia.E quella volta che ha detto che andava prima al lavoro non era andato/a al lavoro e quanto diceva che vedeva l'amico/a per un caffè andava dal amante per una scopata e tutto questo ti gira come un tarlo in testa e diventa quasi ossessione e non vuoi mangiare, bere e hai paura di chiudere gli occhi perché gia sai le immagini.....non è solo il tradimento sessuale no.....e tutta la menzogna attorno che non riesci a capacitarti.E ti chiedi 1000 volte "ma come cazzo ha potuto?"*Ma mi rendo conto che chi non l'ha vissuta una esperienza del genere non capisce esattamente di cosa si tratta.....*


Quoto tutto.
Ieri sera ho trovato un cibo che avevo congelato il primo novembre. E mi è venuto spontaneo pensare che, mentre congelavo quella cosa, lui era con l'amante a scopare nel b&b. E io non lo sapevo. Lui sì.
E oggi non è proprio una bella giornata.

Per il neretto: per questo il forum può aiutare. Anche la persona che ti è più vicina non può capire se non l'ha provato.


----------



## Apollonia (6 Giugno 2014)

danny ha detto:


> In sintesi è così come descrivi.
> "Ma come cazzo ha potuto andare in un motel?"
> "Ma come cazzo ha potuto mandare 800 sms in quel breve tempo".
> "Ma come cazzo ha potuto piacerle un altro?"
> ...


Questa me la copio e stampo!
:smile:


----------



## sienne (6 Giugno 2014)

Ciao Dany

dipende tanto anche dalla storia ... 
Qui si parla di un vicino di casa, un conoscente prossimo ... 
Che entrava, parlava, scherzava in faccia e lei che assisteva ... 

Una componente in più ... un vero pugno nello stomaco come extra ... 


sienne


----------



## Nobody (6 Giugno 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Erato..parliamo,per quel che mi riguarda ma penso facesse lo stesso tuo marito, 3 ore alla settimana.dai...sono cazzate che si fanno.
> *Poi e'vero,siamo razza bastarda*...ieri mentre eravamo nell''altro mondo'',squilli coniugali...ho risposto come se niente fosse,continuando a guidare.
> ''Lei''ancora piu'glaciale,ha parlato al marito amorevolmente...anche se era in un letto con me.


ma no, solo cronicamente bugiarda... i bastardi senza gloria sono altra cosa.


----------



## Eratò (6 Giugno 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Dany
> 
> dipende tanto anche dalla storia ...
> Qui si parla di un vicino di casa, un conoscente prossimo ...
> ...


:up:...averlo sotto il naso è una pugnalata in piu'


----------



## lothar57 (6 Giugno 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> ma no, solo cronicamente bugiarda... i bastardi senza gloria sono altra cosa.



lNo amico,mica mento...ieri infatti quando mia moglie mia ha chiesto''dove sei??''non ho mentito,rispondendo''fatti miei''.
E la mia amante ha detto al marito che lo ama tanto...infatti e'vero.:smile::smile::smile::smile::smile::smile:


----------



## Minerva (6 Giugno 2014)

pensa che questo mondo è davvero bizzarro e che il marito che sta chiamando quella moglie magari a sua volta è in un letto ....se poi fosse con la tua  avremmo raggiunto livelli da cine panettone .





lothar57 ha detto:


> lNo amico,mica mento...ieri infatti quando mia moglie mia ha chiesto''dove sei??''non ho mentito,rispondendo''fatti miei''.
> E la mia amante ha detto al marito che lo ama tanto...infatti e'vero.:smile::smile::smile::smile::smile::smile:


----------



## sienne (6 Giugno 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> pensa che questo mondo è davvero bizzarro e che il marito che sta chiamando quella moglie magari a sua volta è in un letto ....se poi fosse con la tua  avremmo raggiunto liveeli da cine panettone .



Ciao

tu forse stai fantasticando ... 

Ma le cose bizzarre accadano e come ... 
È più realistico di quanti si possa mai pensare ... 
Avere occhio non basta ... l'occhio, l'hanno anche gli altri ... 


sienne


----------



## Minerva (6 Giugno 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> tu forse stai fantasticando ...
> 
> ...


che non lo so?


----------



## sienne (6 Giugno 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> che non lo so?



Ciao 


:rotfl: ... vero ... 


sienne


----------



## Nobody (6 Giugno 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> lNo amico,mica mento...ieri infatti quando mia moglie mia ha chiesto''dove sei??''non ho mentito,rispondendo''fatti miei''.
> E la mia amante ha detto al marito che lo ama tanto...infatti e'vero.:smile::smile::smile::smile::smile::smile:


allora è vero, non mentite... nè bugiardi nè bastardi. Però se non accettasse la tua risposta e ti dicesse "fatti tuoi una sega... ora voglio sapere dove sei", cosa le risponderesti?


----------



## Carola (6 Giugno 2014)

Voi scherzate ma una coppia che conosco aveva come amanti un altra coppia
adesso si sono separati e ognuno si è messo  con quello che era l amante e vengono pure alle partite di rugby 

Io sarò negativa ma temo che l amore quello passionale finisca come naturale che sia e si trasformi in un affetto profondo qnd va bene
Se di quell affetto riesci a farne abbastanza e ce ancora spazio x intimità insieme  a condivisione progetti ecc ce la fai

Diversamente ahi ahi

Io da traditrice penso che difficilmente perdonerei un tradimento perpetuato nei mesi( non una scopata extra di un paio di volte x la quae invece potrei passarci su)
Forse perché sono stata traditrice presa dell amante e so cosa succede 
Se vai avanti nel tempo e non la chiudi dopo poche volte ce dell altro e ci sono mancanze ce insomma qualcuno che non è tanto completo nel suo rapporto ufficiale 

Sarebbe un ripiego voler tenere la relazione in piedi a tutti i costi
Ripiegò sacrosanto poiche ce una famiglia di mezzo
Ma l amore e un altra cosa e violato quel patto diventa altro
Si può ricostruire certamente ma ripeto l amore e'altro 

Se mio marito mi avesse parlato x dire della patata di un altra col cavolo ci sarei passata su e se io gli avessi parlato del pisello pure

Ma dai ....

Scusate ma a me pare follia
Almeno il rispetto dico 

Al ns amico dico che ha fatto bene ad andarsene x un po 
Gli auguro di capire cosa può farli più bene o meno male e poi di decidere di conseguenza

Baci a tutti

Riemergo da mesi incasinatissimi e grazie a dio oggi finiscono le scuole !!!!

Io navigo a vista intanto ma navigo .


----------



## oscuro (6 Giugno 2014)

*Si*



Carola ha detto:


> Voi scherzate ma una coppia che conosco aveva come amanti un altra coppia
> adesso si sono separati e ognuno si è messo  con quello che era l amante e vengono pure alle partite di rugby
> 
> Io sarò negativa ma temo che l amore quello passionale finisca come naturale che sia e si trasformi in un affetto profondo qnd va bene
> ...


Un idea di rispetto decisamente originale,va benissimo la scopata extra,ma guai a parlare di patate o salamelle turgide dalla punta rosa,meglio ridere quando ci sarebbe da piangere...


----------



## Carola (6 Giugno 2014)

La scopata extra non e'amore per me e in una vita intera di coppia può capitare

Diverso x me e ' citare e raccontare tutto nei dettagli , fin macrabo 

Oscuro tante teste tanti pensieri 

Ma come fai ad essere cosi pronto a rispondere hai sempre il forum aperto in ufficio ?
Davvero come fate lavorando ?

Io da iPhone riesco e raramente


----------



## zanna (6 Giugno 2014)

Carola ha detto:


> La scopata extra non e'amore per me e in una vita intera di coppia può capitare
> 
> Diverso x me e ' citare e raccontare tutto nei dettagli , fin macrabo
> 
> ...


Noto con piacere che hai fatto fare l'aggiornamento all'iPhone ... non è proprio tutto ok ma ti sei impegnata :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Carola (6 Giugno 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> Noto con piacere che hai fatto fare l'aggiornamento all'iPhone ... non è proprio tutto ok ma ti sei impegnata :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Me ne hanno dato uno aziendale nuovo )))
Ma sono una capra i miei figli stanno scaricando loro app ecc ecc 
Io negata. 
Che vecchia


----------



## Carola (6 Giugno 2014)

Che poi in un ipotetico mondo perfetto chiaramente non dovrebbero esserci tradimenti
Ma perfetto per nulla e'
Io per i miei figli mi auguro che trovino la serenità e quell amore che ti fa dire "anche no" alla scopata extra 
Ma me lo auguro di cuore da ex romanticona e fedele incallita

E dirò loro di mettercela tutta e di  essere in due a coltivare questa cosa preziosa
Altrimenti il rischio di soffrire o far soffrire e'dietro l angolo
Bisogna essere fortunati ma anche molto bravi

Io non lo sono stata e lo so

Detto questo ho poco da rimproverarmi so di avercela messa tutta
Ma quando ti senti dire da tuo marito che il sesso non è 'tutto dopo 6 anni che non lo fai e cavolo
Non era sesso x me era amore calore tenerezza la forza prepotente di un abbraccio
E cosa ce di più bello ?

Adesso invece mi desidera come non mai
Bah .

Invece qui leggo di un rapporto che aveva quasi tutto e allora mi dico ma che cazzo sto amore vero esiste o no?

Avete visto Maleficent ?
Il bacio del vero amore...

Va be sono andata fuori tema come al solito 
Ma sento cosi tante storie di tradimento anche lontano da qui che sto diventando cinica .
Coppie sane con figli sani e senza problemi economici ( oggi rarità ) e non felici
Qualcosa non mi torna insomma 


Torno a lavorare .

Ciao


----------



## danny (6 Giugno 2014)

Carola ha detto:


> .
> Coppie sane con figli sani e senza problemi economici ( oggi rarità ) *e non felic*i
> Qualcosa non mi torna insomma
> 
> ...


Mi son comprato la macchina nuova (suv usato). Bella.
Dopo che l'ho comprata mi viene il trip e dico "Bella anche questa" "E questa"...
mia figlia mi fa "Ma è bella anche la tua, papà. Perché guardi le altre?".
Mica per forze avere tanto è avere tutto. C'è sempre una parte di noi che guarda oltre.
Che vuole altro anche se quel che ha è tanto.
C'è chi si accontenta e non cambia la Punto per decenni. Chi non sa manco che macchina ha perché gli serve per andare in giro e basta che abbia le ruote. Chi ama le auto e ha la passione per esse.
Non siamo tutti uguali, e questo rende ogni coppia imprevedibile. 
E il tradimento inaspettato.
Non è mai solo questione di felicità raggiunta.


----------



## Nobody (6 Giugno 2014)

Carola ha detto:


> Voi scherzate ma una coppia che conosco aveva come amanti un altra coppia
> adesso si sono separati e ognuno si è messo  con quello che era l amante e vengono pure alle partite di rugby
> 
> .


mi pare che sia capitata una cosa del genere a Salvatores e Abatantuono.


----------



## oscuro (6 Giugno 2014)

*danny*



danny ha detto:


> Mi son comprato la macchina nuova (suv usato). Bella.
> Dopo che l'ho comprata mi viene il trip e dico "Bella anche questa" "E questa"...
> mia figlia mi fa "Ma è bella anche la tua, papà. Perché guardi le altre?".
> Mica per forze avere tanto è avere tutto. C'è sempre una parte di noi che guarda oltre.
> ...


Insomma danny,poi ci dovrebbero essere i sentimenti,e sono proprio i sentimenti che ci portano ad andar oltre una macchina che ci piace o meno.Le coppie imprevedibili sono quelle dove i sentimenti sono deficitari.


----------



## danny (6 Giugno 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Insomma danny,poi ci dovrebbero essere i sentimenti,e sono proprio i sentimenti che ci portano ad andar oltre una macchina che ci piace o meno.Le coppie imprevedibili sono quelle dove i sentimenti sono deficitari.


Vero.


----------



## Carola (6 Giugno 2014)

Che poi mi sono resa conto che invece di accogliere e e rialzo debolezze e difficoltà di mio marito cosa che amando dovresti fare spontaneamente io mi attaccavo come un gatto ai maroni
Qnd i miei tentativi di comunicare con le buone fallivano ... Rompevo
Una spirale 

Proprio vero che forse e è taluni seconde relazioni se funzionano meglio e'petche dagli errori si impara 

Sempre

Devo andare che palle.

Ciao


----------



## contepinceton (6 Giugno 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> adesso pero devi vedere la faccia che fa quando utilizzo le stesse scuse(che poi sono reali) per allontanarmi di casa...:mrgreen:



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
Perchè tu dovresti vedere la faccia di Lothar...
Gelosone di sua moglie...

Quando lei faceva la piacciona con me...
E lisciandosi i capelli ammiccando sentenziò
Ehi se non mi porti tu in crocera...ci vado con il tuo amico qui...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Lothar si fece viola
e vidi Lothar dimonio
con occhi di bragia...


----------



## oscuro (6 Giugno 2014)

*E si*



contepinceton ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> Perchè tu dovresti vedere la faccia di Lothar...
> Gelosone di sua moglie...
> 
> ...


E si...sai che crociera adrenalinica con te...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:gli esibivi quei 3cm di tristezza fra le gambe...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (6 Giugno 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Mi son comprato la macchina nuova (suv usato). Bella.
> Dopo che l'ho comprata mi viene il trip e dico "Bella anche questa" "E questa"...
> mia figlia mi fa "Ma è bella anche la tua, papà. Perché guardi le altre?".
> Mica per forze avere tanto è avere tutto. C'è sempre una parte di noi che guarda oltre.
> ...


E pensa la mia di maledizione...
Ho gusti particolarissimi in fatto di auto...
Come in fatto di organi a canne eh?

Ossessionato peggio di Glenn Gould
alla ricerca dell'organo perfetto...

E mi riscopro sempre più affascinato dalle auto anni 50, 60, 70.

Per esempio mi prenderei una fiat 2300

http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fiat_1800

Farebbe tanto conte...capisci...


----------



## oscuro (6 Giugno 2014)

*Si*



contepinceton ha detto:


> E pensa la mia di maledizione...
> Ho gusti particolarissimi in fatto di auto...
> Come in fatto di organi a canne eh?
> 
> ...


Gusti particolari?gusti di merda....ti consiglio una bella fiat 127...fa molto coglione fuori moda...:rotfl:


----------



## Carola (6 Giugno 2014)

Oggi ho preso mia figlia a scuola 
Ultimo giorno

Incontro un tizio ex compagno di liceo di mio marito
Alla festa di fine anno c era sua moglie e vedendo mio marito hanno scoperto che i ns figli sono in classe insieme (mai collegato prima i cognomi e lei non vedeva mai mio marito essendo sempre via tantomeno fuori da scuola )

Oggi il tizio mi dice ma allora sei la moglie di xxxxx???
Mia moglie mi ha parlato tanto di voi che siete una coppia stupenda  affiatata e vi ha visti alla recita che xxxx non è cambiato e ha una moglie bellissima molto dolce e tre figli stupendi 

Mi sono sentita morire 
Diamo idea di essere cosi affiatati?

Con tutto il trambusto dentro 
Le apparenze ...

O forse abbiamo dato x scontato tutto questo tesoro e lo vedono gli altri


----------



## Carola (6 Giugno 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Insomma danny,poi ci dovrebbero essere i sentimenti,e sono proprio i sentimenti che ci portano ad andar oltre una macchina che ci piace o meno.Le coppie imprevedibili sono quelle dove i sentimenti sono deficitari.




Da noi era questo
Il nocciolo e questo


----------



## danny (6 Giugno 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> E pensa la mia di maledizione...
> Ho gusti particolarissimi in fatto di auto...
> Come in fatto di organi a canne eh?
> 
> ...


Conosco, conosco. Da ragazzo mi piaceva un sacco, pinnata e cromata, americaneggiante, e un po' da famiglia Addams.
E' una delle mie auto preferite tra le vetuste, insieme a Fiat 130 coupè, Citroen SM, DS etc.
Le auto d'epoca sono la mia passione.
Beh, anche quelle nuove.


----------



## danny (6 Giugno 2014)

Anche se personalmente se devo stare sul vecchio ora come ora preferirei una cosa così...


----------



## erab (6 Giugno 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Anche se personalmente se devo stare sul vecchio ora come ora preferirei una cosa così...


:umile::umile::umile::umile::umile:


----------



## Sbriciolata (6 Giugno 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Confermo... alla terza pagina del mio primo intervento poi già volevo andarmene... mi sono detto "*Ma dove sono capitato?*"... poi ho capito, mi sono lasciato andare e... mi è servito, credimi.
> Anche io sono stato preso per uno falso... questo perché di "falsi" su internet ne girano parecchi... ero invece "fuori".
> Credo sia normale: non si può conquistare la fiducia delle persone subito.
> Anche questo è un lavoro che richiede tempo e impegno, ma soprattutto molta motivazione.


eh ma noi qui si fa una certa selezione: ad avere le corna son buoni tutti, ma non è un merito, te le fanno: poi bisogna saperle portare con eleganza.

Ma il nostro amico Lost come sta?


----------



## Eratò (6 Giugno 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> eh ma noi qui si fa una certa selezione: ad avere le corna son buoni tutti, ma non è un merito, te le fanno: poi bisogna saperle portare con eleganza.
> 
> Ma il nostro amico Lost come sta?


per i maschetti proporrei completo nero con camicia bianca e cravatta bianca con cuorincini rossi (per sdrammatizzare) e per le feminucce vestito bianco alla merilyn monroe con il tacco alto (pe' fa schiattare la amante).si accettano proposte migliori perché portare le corna con eleganza è molto importante:mrgreen:


----------



## danny (6 Giugno 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> per i maschetti proporrei completo nero con camicia bianca e cravatta bianca con cuorincini rossi (per sdrammatizzare) e per le feminucce vestito bianco alla merilyn monroe con il tacco alto (pe' fa schiattare la amante).si accettano proposte migliori perché portare le corna con eleganza è molto importante:mrgreen:


Io mi sono comprato il chiodo, subito dopo. Non ho stile.


----------



## danny (6 Giugno 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> eh ma noi qui si fa una certa selezione: ad avere le corna son buoni tutti, ma non è un merito, te le fanno: poi bisogna saperle portare con eleganza.
> 
> Ma il nostro amico Lost come sta?



Disperso....


(nomen omen)


Speriamo si faccia vivo, comunque.


----------



## Tubarao (6 Giugno 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Anche se personalmente se devo stare sul vecchio ora come ora preferirei una cosa così...


Bella.

Parlando di vecchio e a trovarne uno in buono stato, una di queste invece, me la comprerei pure domani.


----------



## Eratò (6 Giugno 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Io mi sono comprato il chiodo, subito dopo. Non ho stile.


no no potrebbe dare una versione un po'piu rock della situazione ed esprimere anche una certa dose di menefreghismo....bravo Danny.


----------



## Brunetta (6 Giugno 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> tradimento sessuale?! fosse solo quello! qui stiamo parlando del tradimento di una vita vissuta insieme con tutti i progetti e gli obiettivi, di un castello che consideravi di cemento armato e alla fine ti viene il dubbio atroce che fosse di carta....ti scorrono come un film tutte le scene di vita familiare e ti rendi conto che mentre pensavi "che bei momenti" lui/lei già si programmava in mente l'incontro per la prossima scopata e s' inventava la bugia da dire....e tu là come un broccolo a programmare una giornatina in famiglia.E quella volta che ha detto che andava prima al lavoro non era andato/a al lavoro e quanto diceva che vedeva l'amico/a per un caffè andava dal amante per una scopata e tutto questo ti gira come un tarlo in testa e diventa quasi ossessione e non vuoi mangiare, bere e hai paura di chiudere gli occhi perché gia sai le immagini.....non è solo il tradimento sessuale no.....e tutta la menzogna attorno che non riesci a capacitarti.E ti chiedi 1000 volte "ma come cazzo ha potuto?"Ma mi rendo conto che chi non l'ha vissuta una esperienza del genere non capisce esattamente di cosa si tratta.....


Vero tutto.
Come ha potuto? A me! Non pensavo lo potesse fare al peggior nemico e l'ha fatto a me!


----------



## Brunetta (6 Giugno 2014)

Carola ha detto:


> Oggi ho preso mia figlia a scuola
> Ultimo giorno
> 
> Incontro un tizio ex compagno di liceo di mio marito
> ...


Anche fratello e sorella o due amici sono affiatati. Ci sono coppie separate che sono ottimi genitori concordi.
Gli altri non sono a letto con voi.
Leggi il mio thread "Accontentarsi".


----------



## free (6 Giugno 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Vero tutto.
> Come ha potuto? A me! Non pensavo lo potesse fare al peggior nemico e l'ha fatto a me!



su questo non sono d'accordo, il traditore secondo me ha solo desiderio di non essere scoperto, e non altro
le menzogne sono un mezzo necessario allo scopo, ma non c'è la cattiveria, o come la vogliamo chiamare, che si riserverebbe al peggior nemico


----------



## Brunetta (6 Giugno 2014)

free ha detto:


> su questo non sono d'accordo, il traditore secondo me ha solo desiderio di non essere scoperto, e non altro
> le menzogne sono un mezzo necessario allo scopo, ma non c'è la cattiveria, o come la vogliamo chiamare, che si riserverebbe al peggior nemico


Dipende.


----------



## lothar57 (6 Giugno 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Bella.
> 
> Parlando di vecchio e a trovarne uno in buono stato, una di queste invece, me la comprerei pure domani.
> 
> View attachment 8627



Mio padre ne compro'una cosi'20 anni fa'.e la fece restaurare,stesso colore,dentro e blu'.Era solo 1200,ma a 170 ci andava senza problemi.E quando sulle mia montagne nevicava...che spettacolo...salivo senza pneus invernali,dove si fermavano quelli che gli avevano.E fare le curve in controsterzo era bellissimo...


----------



## AnnaBlume (6 Giugno 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non ho capito.
> I figli non devono sapere che un genitore ha rubato?


ma ancora? rubato che? Ha fatto qualcosa al partner e col partner risolve e non con altri. Hai un'idea della famiglia a dir poco asfittica, Bruni. Nessuno ha rubato nulla, tantomeno un diritto del minore (diritto che chiaramente non ha, quello della famiglia felice per sempre insieme).


----------



## AnnaBlume (6 Giugno 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> E come spieghi che sta via 4 anni?


gli spieghi che il rapporto fra la mamma e il papà è cambiato, che non è colpa sua, che lo amano tantissimo, che ci saranno sempre, solo non insieme. E che basta, ché non sono affari suoi quel che succede fra la mamma e il papà.


----------



## Calimero (6 Giugno 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> eh ma noi qui si fa una certa selezione: ad avere le corna son buoni tutti, ma non è un merito, te le fanno: poi bisogna saperle portare con eleganza.
> 
> Ma il nostro amico Lost come sta?


ciao
sto  che nella risposta all'sms mi ha chiesto di vederci. le ho concesso una telefonata. ha cominciato col ripetermi che mi ama ecc....tutte cose che già so.quando ha cominciato ad addentrarsi in particolari non ce l'ho proprio fatta. alla frase tu sei molto meglio (riguardo al sesso) ho proprio dovuto dirle che non volevo ascoltare oltre e che mi sarei fatto vivo di nuovo io.


----------



## Brunetta (6 Giugno 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> ma ancora? rubato che? Ha fatto qualcosa al partner e col partner risolve e non con altri. Hai un'idea della famiglia a dir poco asfittica, Bruni. Nessuno ha rubato nulla, tantomeno un diritto del minore (diritto che chiaramente non ha, quello della famiglia felice per sempre insieme).


Ipotizzavo che un genitore finisse in carcere. Ovviamente bisognerebbe dirglielo.
Non si può tenere i figli all'oscuro di tutto. Allo stesso modo meritano la sincerità. E ognuno si assumerà le sue responsabilità con loro.


----------



## Calimero (6 Giugno 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> un sorriso e un buongiorno ...
> 
> ...


nessuno mi aveva mai definito estremo. Non so se devo esserne contento:mexican:


----------



## AnnaBlume (6 Giugno 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ipotizzavo che un genitore finisse in carcere. Ovviamente bisognerebbe dirglielo.
> Non si può tenere i figli all'oscuro di tutto. Allo stesso modo meritano la sincerità. E ognuno si assumerà le sue responsabilità con loro.


Mi riallacciavo al paragone che hai fatto rispondendo a Farfalla: tradire= rubare. Ci siamo confrontate altre volte su questo. E ogni volta riviene fuori la tua immagine di famiglia, un organismo altro e oltre l'amore dei due 'implicati' e ogni santa volta io salto dalla sedia. Sono talmente contraria a questa idea di famiglia che, se mi svegliassi tutto a un tratto nel bel mezzo di una di queste (ipotesi improbabile invero) tradirei. Io. Pensa te quanto mi piace.


----------



## Calimero (6 Giugno 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ipotizzavo che un genitore finisse in carcere. Ovviamente bisognerebbe dirglielo.
> Non si può tenere i figli all'oscuro di tutto. Allo stesso modo meritano la sincerità. E ognuno si assumerà le sue responsabilità con loro.


in linea generale sono d'accordo. Non sempre e non in ogni situazione. ad esempio, secondo me, può anche dipendere se un figlio é unico oppure sono in due o più.
"smazzarsi" una verità scomoda e che può portare sofferenza in solitario o poterla condividere con un "pari" può essere molto diverso


----------



## free (6 Giugno 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ipotizzavo che un genitore finisse in carcere. Ovviamente bisognerebbe dirglielo.
> Non si può tenere i figli all'oscuro di tutto. Allo stesso modo meritano la sincerità. E ognuno si assumerà le sue responsabilità con loro.



ma secondo te non è responsabile prendere in mano le redini e guidare la famiglia, evitando di dire tutto tutto?
o io sono fascista?


----------



## Apollonia (6 Giugno 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Io mi sono comprato il chiodo, subito dopo. Non ho stile.


Io mi sono comperata una sciarpa di seta da Hermes. 
Sono abbastanza stilosa?
A parte gli scherzi, il mio amico mi ha detto che in questo periodo mi sto comportando con molta dignità. E questo per me è un bellissimo complimento.


----------



## Calimero (6 Giugno 2014)

free ha detto:


> ma secondo te non è responsabile prendere in mano le redini e guidare la famiglia, evitando di dire tutto tutto?
> o io sono fascista?


certo:carneval:


----------



## Brunetta (6 Giugno 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> Mi riallacciavo al paragone che hai fatto rispondendo a Farfalla: tradire= rubare. Ci siamo confrontate altre volte su questo. E ogni volta riviene fuori la tua immagine di famiglia, un organismo altro e oltre l'amore dei due 'implicati' e ogni santa volta io salto dalla sedia. Sono talmente contraria a questa idea di famiglia che, se mi svegliassi tutto a un tratto nel bel mezzo di una di queste (ipotesi improbabile invero) tradirei. Io. Pensa te quanto mi piace.


Ogni volta nessuno capisce un piffero :mexican:
Non ho paragonato due cose diverse.
Ho paragonato situazioni nelle quali ci si trova nella difficile situazione di dover dire a un figlio che un genitore ha sbagliato.
Ho fatto un esempio estremo (beh mica tanto, di gente che finisce in carcere ce n'è tanta) che mette in discussione l'immagine di genitore modello.
Ho fatto quell'esempio perché è per me inevitabile dire e dover ammettere di aver sbagliato.
Allo stesso modo per qualunque cosa un genitore deve accettare di mostrarsi imperfetto nei confronti dei figli.
Infatti dicevo: non diremmo del carcere? Impossibile senza far vivere al figlio un abbandono.
Ugualmente un genitore tradisce (una cosa seria, non un'avventura, per la quale nessuno chiude un matrimonio) e il genitore va a vivere un'altra persona.
Bisognerà ben spiegare qualcosa? Soprattutto se si parla di figli grandi.
Dopo aver perso le sicurezze della famiglia , dovrebbero anche sentirsi trattati da estranei?


----------



## free (6 Giugno 2014)

Disperso ha detto:


> in linea generale sono d'accordo. Non sempre e non in ogni situazione. ad esempio, secondo me, *può anche dipendere se un figlio é unico oppure sono in due o più.*
> "smazzarsi" una verità scomoda e che può portare sofferenza in solitario o poterla condividere con un "pari" può essere molto diverso



ecco un'altra distinzione
a me sembra che alla fine non esistano regole generali, ma valutazioni da fare caso per caso


----------



## free (6 Giugno 2014)

Disperso ha detto:


> certo:carneval:



embè?:mrgreen:


----------



## Brunetta (6 Giugno 2014)

free ha detto:


> ma secondo te non è responsabile prendere in mano le redini e guidare la famiglia, evitando di dire tutto tutto?
> o io sono fascista?


Può essere :mexican:.
Ma voi cosa pensate con il dire e dire tutto tutto?
Vi immaginate spiegazioni nello stile di Oscuro? 
Io immagino "X (sta per mamma o papà) ha una relazione con un'altra persona, o si è innamorato di un'altra persona e abbiamo deciso di separaci".
Anche perché se fino alla sera prima si giocava a monopoli e si rideva e scherzava dire "non ci sopportiamo" è ben poco cedibile.
E poi il genitore tradito nasconderà la disperazione ma che è un po' provato si vedrà.


----------



## free (6 Giugno 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Può essere :mexican:.
> Ma voi cosa pensate con il dire e dire tutto tutto?
> Vi immaginate spiegazioni nello stile di Oscuro?
> *Io immagino "X (sta per mamma o papà) ha una relazione con un'altra persona, o si è innamorato di un'altra persona e abbiamo deciso di separaci".*
> ...



ecco, come ho già detto in passato, secondo me sarebbe meglio dire dell'altra persona solo DOPO la separazione
non si sa mai, forse ci si riconcilia
e dopo la separazione dirlo sarebbe inevitabile o quasi, perchè appunto probabilmente chi ha l'altra persona la frequenterà etc. etc.


----------



## Calimero (6 Giugno 2014)

free ha detto:


> ecco un'altra distinzione
> a me sembra che alla fine non esistano regole generali, ma valutazioni da fare caso per caso


esatto. poi mi pare ci siano anche degli integralisti


----------



## AnnaBlume (6 Giugno 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ogni volta nessuno capisce un piffero :mexican:
> Non ho paragonato due cose diverse.
> Ho paragonato situazioni nelle quali ci si trova nella difficile situazione di dover dire a un figlio che un genitore ha sbagliato.
> Ho fatto un esempio estremo (beh mica tanto, di gente che finisce in carcere ce n'è tanta) che mette in discussione l'immagine di genitore modello.
> ...


estranei nel senso di non implicati, esattamente. Poi, figli grandi, il genitore che va a vivere con qualcun altro, eh Bruni, sono dettagli che includi adesso ma che non facevano mica parte della configurazione iniziale. Ripeto il mio pensiero (similissimo a quello di Free e altre): ciò che accade sentimentalemente o seussualmente fra i due genitori non è affare dei figli specie se bambini; i figli devono sapere che saranno sempre amati da entrambi, sempre. Non necessariamente, però, con entrambi i genitori nello stesso posto. E che qualsiasi problema fra i due genitori non è colpa loro. Punto. La famiglia è organismo effimero, ed esiste solo ed esclusivamente se i due adulti si amano tanto da desiderare vivere insieme. Per il resto, eterno o quasi, c'è il rapporto con i figli, che hanno diritto all'amore dei due genitori, ma non all'amore dei due genitori fra loro né alla coabitazione dei due. Nessuno ruba niente ai figli se fa qualcosa all'altro, e i figli non ne sono partecipi, per me.


----------



## Calimero (6 Giugno 2014)

free ha detto:


> embè?:mrgreen:


..zzi tuoi:mexican:


----------



## free (6 Giugno 2014)

Disperso ha detto:


> ..zzi tuoi:mexican:



ma infatti mica sei mio marito


----------



## Sbriciolata (6 Giugno 2014)

Disperso ha detto:


> ..zzi tuoi:mexican:


ohhh, buon segno, hai cominciato a scherzare.
Mi raccomando, mangia e dormi.


----------



## Calimero (6 Giugno 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> estranei nel senso di non implicati, esattamente. Poi, figli grandi, il genitore che va a vivere con qualcun altro, eh Bruni, sono dettagli che includi adesso ma che non facevano mica parte della configurazione iniziale. Ripeto il mio pensiero (similissimo a quello di Free e altre): ciò che accade sentimentalemente o seussualmente fra i due genitori non è affare dei figli specie se bambini; i figli devono sapere che saranno sempre amati da entrambi, sempre. Non necessariamente, però, con entrambi i genitori nello stesso posto. E che qualsiasi problema fra i due genitori non è colpa loro. Punto. La famiglia è organismo effimero, ed esiste solo ed esclusivamente se i due adulti si amano tanto da desiderare vivere insieme. Per il resto, eterno o quasi, c'è il rapporto con i figli, che hanno diritto all'amore dei due genitori, ma non all'amore dei due genitori fra loro né alla coabitazione dei due. Nessuno ruba niente ai figli se fa qualcosa all'altro, e i figli non ne sono partecipi, per me.


però se scientemente uno dei due fa qualcosa che può compromettere l'esistenza futura della famiglia, in un certo qual modo dovrebbe anche rendere conto anche a chi subisce senza nemmenocomprenere fino in fondo le ragioni. e questo potrebbe, e il condizionale é d'obbligo, aggiungere frustrazione a sofferenza. nel caso perché aggiungere se prendendosi una responsabilità, si può togliere?


----------



## Calimero (6 Giugno 2014)

free ha detto:


> ma infatti mica sei mio marito


chi può dirlo?


----------



## Sbriciolata (6 Giugno 2014)

Disperso ha detto:


> chi può dirlo?


ce l'hai tu la piscina? Occhio a cosa rispondi.


----------



## Calimero (6 Giugno 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ohhh, buon segno, hai cominciato a scherzare.
> Mi raccomando, mangia e dormi.



Grazie.
di dormire come prima non se ne parla. oggi a pranzo avevo fame e ho mangiato normalmente


----------



## free (6 Giugno 2014)

Disperso ha detto:


> chi può dirlo?



io...non ho mariti:mrgreen:


----------



## free (6 Giugno 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ce l'hai tu *la piscina*? Occhio a cosa rispondi.



sob!


----------



## AnnaBlume (6 Giugno 2014)

Disperso ha detto:


> però se scientemente uno dei due fa qualcosa che può compromettere l'esistenza futura della famiglia, in un certo qual modo dovrebbe anche rendere conto anche a chi subisce senza nemmenocomprenere fino in fondo le ragioni. e questo potrebbe, e il condizionale é d'obbligo, aggiungere frustrazione a sofferenza. nel caso perché aggiungere se prendendosi una responsabilità, si può togliere?


ma questo a me pare valga per tutto (e apprezzo moltissimo il condizionale, qui d'obbligo): si possono fare tantissime cose che portano poi alla fine della famiglia (o, come preferisco dire, alla fine dell'amore fra i due). Cambiare lavoro, avere nuovi amici, (o il contrario di tutto questo), tutto. Le responsabilità ce le si dovrebbero prendere con l'altro, a mio parere (il patto tradito, le bugie, la doppia vita, etc etc), non con i figli. I figli non c'entrano, non è giusto che ci entrino. Come tanti hanno detto (e anche tu convieni) il rapporto genitoriale è diverso da quello sentimentale, si gioca su altri piani e con altre regole. Squalificare l'altro genitore perché ci ha traditi sarebbe sbagliatissimo per tutte le cose dette (non solo da me). Chiaramente il condizionale è voluto.


----------



## Calimero (6 Giugno 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ce l'hai tu la piscina? Occhio a cosa rispondi.


la costruisco con le mie manone.
come sono andato?


----------



## Sbriciolata (6 Giugno 2014)

Disperso ha detto:


> la costruisco con le mie manone.
> come sono andato?


.... dovevi rispondere che l'avevano rubata gli alieni. Peccato.


----------



## Sbriciolata (6 Giugno 2014)

free ha detto:


> sob!


dai, su, magari te la riportano.


----------



## Fiammetta (6 Giugno 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> ma questo a me pare valga per tutto (e apprezzo moltissimo il condizionale, qui d'obbligo): si possono fare tantissime cose che portano poi alla fine della famiglia (o, come preferisco dire, alla fine dell'amore fra i due). Cambiare lavoro, avere nuovi amici, (o il contrario di tutto questo), tutto. Le responsabilità ce le si dovrebbero prendere con l'altro, a mio parere (il patto tradito, le bugie, la doppia vita, etc etc), non con i figli. I figli non c'entrano, non è giusto che ci entrino. Come tanti hanno detto (e anche tu convieni) il rapporto genitoriale è diverso da quello sentimentale, si gioca su altri piani e con altre regole. Squalificare l'altro genitore perché ci ha traditi sarebbe sbagliatissimo per tutte le cose dette (non solo da me). Chiaramente il condizionale è voluto.


Quoto :up:


----------



## Fiammetta (6 Giugno 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> dai, su, magari te la riportano.


Questa della piscina me la sono persa:singleeye: carini gli alieni chissà quando tornano e che si fregano ! :mrgreen:


----------



## Calimero (6 Giugno 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> ma questo a me pare valga per tutto (e apprezzo moltissimo il condizionale, qui d'obbligo): si possono fare tantissime cose che portano poi alla fine della famiglia (o, come preferisco dire, alla fine dell'amore fra i due). Cambiare lavoro, avere nuovi amici, (o il contrario di tutto questo), tutto. Le responsabilità ce le si dovrebbero prendere con l'altro, a mio parere (il patto tradito, le bugie, la doppia vita, etc etc), non con i figli. I figli non c'entrano, non è giusto che ci entrino. Come tanti hanno detto (e anche tu convieni) il rapporto genitoriale è diverso da quello sentimentale, si gioca su altri piani e con altre regole. Squalificare l'altro genitore perché ci ha traditi sarebbe sbagliatissimo per tutte le cose dette (non solo da me). Chiaramente il condizionale è voluto.


io parlavo del genitore che ha sbagliato. se dovesse vedere i propri figli in preda ad angoscia e frustrazione perché capiscono che c' e qualcosa d'altro allora é il momento di chiedersi, non agire, almeno chiedersi se non é il caso di prendersi la responsabilità di provare a lenire quella angoscia e frustrazione dei propri figli parlando a cuore aperto. il tutto con tempi e modi adatti all'età figli. sempre condiziona d'obbligo, potrebbe essere una sorta di proprio dovere farlo. spero che si capisca cosa voglio intendere


----------



## free (6 Giugno 2014)

Disperso ha detto:


> la costruisco con le mie manone.
> come sono andato?



ma che fai caro amico desaparecido? come ti sei organizzato le giornate in solitaria? esci? o preferisci di no?


----------



## Calimero (6 Giugno 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> .... dovevi rispondere che l'avevano rubata gli alieni. Peccato.


----------



## Fiammetta (6 Giugno 2014)

Disperso ha detto:


> io parlavo del genitore che ha sbagliato. se dovesse vedere i propri figli in preda ad angoscia e frustrazione perché capiscono che c' e qualcosa d'altro allora é il momento di chiedersi, non agire, almeno chiedersi se non é il caso di prendersi la responsabilità di provare a lenire quella angoscia e frustrazione dei propri figli parlando a cuore aperto. il tutto con tempi e modi adatti all'età figli. sempre condiziona d'obbligo, potrebbe essere una sorta di proprio dovere farlo. spero che si capisca cosa voglio intendere


Ma credo sia quello che intendeva Anna, il genitore nella sua veste si assume la responsabilità di chiarire con i figli la sua posizione, situazione ect, infatti questo dovrebbe essere, se poi i genitori trovano un punto di intesa possono affrontare un dialogo insieme con i figli, dipende da tot variabili


----------



## AnnaBlume (6 Giugno 2014)

Disperso ha detto:


> io parlavo del genitore che ha sbagliato. se dovesse vedere i propri figli in preda ad angoscia e frustrazione perché capiscono che c' e qualcosa d'altro allora é il momento di chiedersi, non agire, almeno chiedersi se non é il caso di prendersi la responsabilità di provare a lenire quella angoscia e frustrazione dei propri figli parlando a cuore aperto. il tutto con tempi e modi adatti all'età figli. sempre condiziona d'obbligo, potrebbe essere una sorta di proprio dovere farlo. spero che si capisca cosa voglio intendere


capito. Non saprei, credo che rassicurandoli (molto, con le giuste parole e poi fatti) sull'indissolubilità dell'amore per loro del papà e della mamma, tanta frustrazione non dovrebbero provarla. Poi, sai, dipende da tante cose, non ultima l'età. Figli adolescenti sono altra cosa da figli bambini; lo stesso per figli semi adulti. Io molte cose fra i miei due genitori non le so nemmeno adesso, e non sono diventata né psicopatica né particolarmente insicura. L'amore per me non è mai stato messo in discussione, mai.


----------



## free (6 Giugno 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> capito. Non saprei, credo che rassicurandoli (molto, con le giuste parole e poi fatti) sull'indissolubilità dell'amore per loro del papà e della mamma, tanta frustrazione non dovrebbero provarla. Poi, sai, dipende da tante cose, non ultima l'età. Figli adolescenti sono altra cosa da figli bambini; lo stesso per figli semi adulti. *Io molte cose fra i miei due genitori non le so nemmeno adesso,* e non sono diventata né psicopatica né particolarmente insicura. L'amore per me non è mai stato messo in discussione, mai.



idem, e anche loro di me
la mia filosofia è lasciarli tranquilli non dicendo loro quasi nulla, mia madre è molto ansiosa e mi metterebbe in croce per qualsiasi cazzata


----------



## Calimero (6 Giugno 2014)

free ha detto:


> ma che fai caro amico desaparecido? come ti sei organizzato le giornate in solitaria? esci? o preferisci di no?


no, non sto uscendo. forse domenica però vado al mare con mio fratello è la sua famiglia portando, forse, con me mia figlia. sua madre sta decidendo.mi rode un po questa cosa che deve darmi lei il permesso, ma me la gestisco per i fatti miei.per adesso. poi il permesso per portare C. (mia figlia) con me col piffero che dovrò chiederglielo:incazzato:


----------



## AnnaBlume (6 Giugno 2014)

free ha detto:


> idem, e anche loro di me
> la mia filosofia è lasciarli tranquilli non dicendo loro quasi nulla, mia madre è molto ansiosa e mi metterebbe in croce per qualsiasi cazzata


ah beh, con me sfondi una porta aperta, un mega portone :smile:

mia madre non era ansiosa, ma comunque molte cose non le ariguardavano nemmeno di striscio. Sono cresciuta autonoma anche affettivamente, e questo grazie a lei (per me è stata una grandissima su tutta la linea per queste cose).


----------



## Fiammetta (6 Giugno 2014)

free ha detto:


> idem, e anche loro di me
> la mia filosofia è lasciarli tranquilli non dicendo loro quasi nulla, mia madre è molto ansiosa e mi metterebbe in croce per qualsiasi cazzata


ma infatti ...perché scatenare ansie che poi dura fatica risolvere


----------



## free (6 Giugno 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> ma infatti ...perché scatenare ansie che poi dura fatica risolvere



sì, e poi essendo io anche fascista, ritengo in linea generale che se si coinvolgono tante teste con tante idee, si rischia seriamente di concludere poco o nulla, in modo per di più estenuante


----------



## free (6 Giugno 2014)

Disperso ha detto:


> no, non sto uscendo. forse domenica però vado al mare con mio fratello è la sua famiglia portando, forse, con me mia figlia. sua madre sta decidendo*.mi rode un po questa cosa che deve darmi lei il permesso, *ma me la gestisco per i fatti miei.per adesso. poi il permesso per portare C. (mia figlia) con me col piffero che dovrò chiederglielo:incazzato:



te credo, se tua figlia non ha altri impegni, non vedo perchè no:singleeye:


----------



## Calimero (6 Giugno 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> ah beh con me sfondi una porta aperta, un mega portone :smile:
> 
> mia madre non era ansiosa, ma comunque molte cose non le ariguardavano nemmeno di striscio. Sono cresciuta autonoma anche affettivamente, e questo grazie a lei (per me è stata una grandissima su tutta la linea per queste cose).


dillo a me che mi hanno accusato di essere un bluff perchè non racconto esattamente quanti peli ho sul ..lo:carneval:


----------



## AnnaBlume (6 Giugno 2014)

Disperso ha detto:


> dillo a me che mi hanno accusato di essere un bluff perchè non racconto esattamente quanti peli ho sul ..lo:carneval:



:risata::risata::risata: :up:


----------



## contepinceton (6 Giugno 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Conosco, conosco. Da ragazzo mi piaceva un sacco, pinnata e cromata, americaneggiante, e un po' da famiglia Addams.
> E' una delle mie auto preferite tra le vetuste, insieme a Fiat 130 coupè, Citroen SM, DS etc.
> Le auto d'epoca sono la mia passione.
> Beh, anche quelle nuove.


Ma non lo so sai...
Io sono partito da bambino a segnarmi le auto che mi prendevano
Le prime furono le topolino, che emozione quando fecero la mostra a bassano...

Poi ero preso dalla 600 familiare che mi sembrava un auto al rovescio

Ricordo poi la Prinz...

Ero matto per la Porsche 911


----------



## contepinceton (6 Giugno 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Bella.
> 
> Parlando di vecchio e a trovarne uno in buono stato, una di queste invece, me la comprerei pure domani.
> 
> View attachment 8627


Si altro mito...
Auto strafichissima...
E che motorin eh?


----------



## contepinceton (6 Giugno 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Dipende.


Non conosco marito che farebbe le corna per dispeto alla dona...
Un sacco di mogli che invece lo farebbero per farghe dispeto a lu...


----------



## contepinceton (6 Giugno 2014)

Apollonia ha detto:


> Io mi sono comperata una sciarpa di seta da Hermes.
> Sono abbastanza stilosa?
> A parte gli scherzi, il mio amico mi ha detto che in questo periodo mi sto comportando con molta dignità. E questo per me è un bellissimo complimento.


Ah ecco ieri ho capito perchè ti penso sempre...

Guarda qua...
http://www.progettodentaleapollonia.it/


----------



## contepinceton (6 Giugno 2014)

Disperso ha detto:


> no, non sto uscendo. forse domenica però vado al mare con mio fratello è la sua famiglia portando, forse, con me mia figlia. sua madre sta decidendo.mi rode un po questa cosa che deve darmi lei il permesso, ma me la gestisco per i fatti miei.per adesso. poi il permesso per portare C. (mia figlia) con me col piffero che dovrò chiederglielo:incazzato:


Ciò disperso
 Non hai per caso qualche sogno nel cassetto?

Qualche sfizio da toglierti?

L'ora è giunta.
Credimi...

Qualcosa che ti faccia dimenticare le brute robe...

Dai su...
Son donneeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee....:smile:


----------



## Calimero (6 Giugno 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ciò disperso
> Non hai per caso qualche sogno nel cassetto?
> 
> Qualche sfizio da toglierti?
> ...


qulale sfizio, per esempio?


----------



## sienne (6 Giugno 2014)

Ciao

vorrei tanto capire, cosa significa son donne. 
io dovrei dire allora, son uomini ... 

E visto che sono sia donne che uomini,
allora si parla dell'essere umano ... 

o di che specie stiamo parlando?
Vorrei vederci chiaro ... 



sienne


----------



## contepinceton (6 Giugno 2014)

Disperso ha detto:


> qulale sfizio, per esempio?


Non lo so
Una settimana alle maldive no?


----------



## disincantata (6 Giugno 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Questo mi ha sempre stupito, in effetti.
> Ho sempre trovato la nostra vita abbastanza ordinaria.
> Siamo forse un po' particolari, magari, per alcune scelte.
> Che esplicitate possono dar luogo a dubbi, ma che nella realtà non sono poi così inusuali.
> ...


Danny, pure io ho il vizio/virtù di dire quando è possibile quello che penso ma non ero abituata a certe storie 

Mai avrei pensato che una moglie, oltre a tradire, potesse chiedere il permesso per uscire con l'amico.

Meno ancora che le venisse in mente di raccontare al marito performance ed altro.

Essere nudisti non scandalizza nessuno.

Ma definire timida una ragazza che aveva tre  ragazzi contemporaneamente  e pure esperienze sessuali con donne per me era una contraddizione unica.

Non credo di essere mentalmente chiusa ma tieni anche conto che potrei essere nonna.


----------



## disincantata (6 Giugno 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> tradimento sessuale?! fosse solo quello! qui stiamo parlando del tradimento di una vita vissuta insieme con tutti i progetti e gli obiettivi, di un castello che consideravi di cemento armato e alla fine ti viene il dubbio atroce che fosse di carta....ti scorrono come un film tutte le scene di vita familiare e ti rendi conto che mentre pensavi "che bei momenti" lui/lei già si programmava in mente l'incontro per la prossima scopata e s' inventava la bugia da dire....e tu là come un broccolo a programmare una giornatina in famiglia.E quella volta che ha detto che andava prima al lavoro non era andato/a al lavoro e quanto diceva che vedeva l'amico/a per un caffè andava dal amante per una scopata e tutto questo ti gira come un tarlo in testa e diventa quasi ossessione e non vuoi mangiare, bere e hai paura di chiudere gli occhi perché gia sai le immagini.....non è solo il tradimento sessuale no.....e tutta la menzogna attorno che non riesci a capacitarti.E ti chiedi 1000 volte "ma come cazzo ha potuto?"Ma mi rendo conto che chi non l'ha vissuta una esperienza del genere non capisce esattamente di cosa si tratta.....


No. Non ne può neppure immaginare in minima parte le reazioni/pensieri/pianti/considerazioni/incazzature/sfuriate che ne seguono.

SOPRATTUTTO Se c'è di mezzo   Una FAMIGLIA E FIGLI.


----------



## Calimero (6 Giugno 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Non lo so
> Una settimana alle maldive no?


da solo? a fare che?


----------



## Minerva (6 Giugno 2014)

ci ho ripensato , mi sa che dipsi è una sola


----------



## Calimero (6 Giugno 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> ci ho ripensato , mi sa che dipsi è una sola


perché?


----------



## Calimero (6 Giugno 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> ci ho ripensato , mi sa che dipsi è una sola


chiedo di nuovo.
perché?


----------



## Calimero (6 Giugno 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> ci ho ripensato, mi sa che dipsi è una sola


per quel poco che ho letto sei di poche parole.
nemmeno una mi sembra fin troppo poco.
chiedo ancora. perché?
o posso dedurre che non mi risponderai?
:unhappy:


----------



## Minerva (6 Giugno 2014)

Disperso ha detto:


> per quel poco che ho letto sei di poche parole.
> nemmeno una mi sembra fin troppo poco.
> chiedo ancora. perché?
> o posso dedurre che non mi risponderai?
> :unhappy:


devo sempre sapere  tutto io?
sono stanca , lo sai a che ora mi sono alzata stamattina ? alle sette meno un quarto


----------



## Calimero (6 Giugno 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> devo sempre sapere  tutto io?
> sono stanca , lo sai a che ora mi sono alzata stamattina ? alle sette meno un quarto


ma sei tu che hai scritto che sono una sola
mi stai prendendo in giro? non qui, nel primo messaggio.
pensi sul serio che io sia un bluff?


----------



## Minerva (6 Giugno 2014)

Disperso ha detto:


> ma sei *tu che hai scritto che sono una sola*
> mi stai prendendo in giro? non qui, nel primo messaggio.
> pensi sul serio che io sia un bluff?


perchè in quanti siete?


----------



## Calimero (6 Giugno 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> perchè in quanti siete?


ma dai. intendevi dire sòla.
perché?


----------



## Calimero (6 Giugno 2014)

va bene. Non importa.


----------



## Calimero (6 Giugno 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> devo sempre sapere  tutto io?
> sono stanca , lo sai a che ora mi sono alzata stamattina ? alle sette meno un quarto


ah, per tua informazione, io avró dormito 3 ore si è no


----------



## Calimero (6 Giugno 2014)

provo a dormire.
buonanotte


----------



## sienne (6 Giugno 2014)

Disperso ha detto:


> provo a dormire.
> buonanotte



Ciao

notte ... 


sienne


----------



## contepinceton (6 Giugno 2014)

Disperso ha detto:


> da solo? a fare che?


:sbatti::sbatti::sbatti::sbatti:
Ma appunto se vai solo trovi compagnia no?

E quella compagnia ti spiegherà che cosa fare...

Cioè come si dice il resto vien da sè...


----------



## danny (7 Giugno 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Danny, pure io ho il vizio/virtù di dire quando è possibile quello che penso ma non ero abituata a certe storie
> 
> Mai avrei pensato che una moglie, oltre a tradire, potesse chiedere il permesso per uscire con l'amico.
> 
> ...



In breve:
1) Chiesto permesso di uscire con UN amico. Mica detto che cos'era in realtà quell'amico. Quello l'ho scoperto io dopo
2) Quello l'ho chiesto io. Nell'incapacità di comprendere la situazione avrei pure visto il film di quanto era successo. la situazione era per me talmente inconcepibile che dovevo "vedermela" per arrivare ad assimilarla e decidere cosa fare, non potevo certo continuare a negare inconsciamente quel che stava accadendo, avevo bisogno di una specie di shock altrimenti avrei rifiutato di comprendere la situazione, non sarei riuscito a credere possibile che lei aveva un altro. Meccanismi psicologici. In ogni caso su questo argomento - anatomie comprese - entrambi non abbiamo mai avuto pudori, fortunatamente, il che ha reso il tutto comunque meno devastante. 
3) deo gratias
4) Timida no, riservata sì. Ho usato un termine inadeguato. In ogni caso tra le ragazze che ho conosciuto non era certo la più attiva, anzi.  Alcune mie amiche nelle vacanze ne avevano collezionato uno al giorno. Lei le vacanze sempre e solo con me. Per dire. Una con cui stavo ne aveva oltre a me (che avevo pure oltre a lei anche la mia ragazza) altri tre. Diciamo che ci si dava da fare. 

Non è questione di essere mentalmente chiuse: certe cose scritte e lette hanno un peso differente che raccontate o soprattutto vissute. Anche perché 20 anni sono una vita, che condensata in poche pagine non è facile da afferrare.
Comprendo che chi abbia letto un sunto possa essere rimasto sconcertato, soprattutto non conoscendoci di persona.
In effetti io pure mi rendevo conto che non ero in una situazione in cui comprendevo esattamente quello che stava accadendo. 
Ma neppure mia moglie, questo lei l'ha ammesso dopo. Lei dice che era fuori. Ne convengo.
D'altronde è un trauma.


----------



## Joey Blow (7 Giugno 2014)

danny ha detto:


> In breve:
> 1) Chiesto permesso di uscire con UN amico. Mica detto che cos'era in realtà quell'amico. Quello l'ho scoperto io dopo
> 2) Quello l'ho chiesto io. Nell'incapacità di comprendere la situazione avrei pure visto il film di quanto era successo. la situazione era per me talmente inconcepibile che dovevo "vedermela" per arrivare ad assimilarla e decidere cosa fare, non potevo certo continuare a negare inconsciamente quel che stava accadendo, avevo bisogno di una specie di shock altrimenti avrei rifiutato di comprendere la situazione, non sarei riuscito a credere possibile che lei aveva un altro. Meccanismi psicologici. In ogni caso su questo argomento - anatomie comprese - entrambi non abbiamo mai avuto pudori, fortunatamente, il che ha reso il tutto comunque meno devastante.
> 3) deo gratias
> ...


Danny ti do un punio in facia.


----------



## Fiammetta (7 Giugno 2014)

danny ha detto:


> In breve:
> 1) Chiesto permesso di uscire con UN amico. Mica detto che cos'era in realtà quell'amico. Quello l'ho scoperto io dopo
> 2) Quello l'ho chiesto io. Nell'incapacità di comprendere la situazione avrei pure visto il film di quanto era successo. la situazione era per me talmente inconcepibile che dovevo "vedermela" per arrivare ad assimilarla e decidere cosa fare, non potevo certo continuare a negare inconsciamente quel che stava accadendo, avevo bisogno di una specie di shock altrimenti avrei rifiutato di comprendere la situazione, non sarei riuscito a credere possibile che lei aveva un altro. Meccanismi psicologici. In ogni caso su questo argomento - anatomie comprese - entrambi non abbiamo mai avuto pudori, fortunatamente, il che ha reso il tutto comunque meno devastante.
> 3) deo gratias
> ...


O almeno visto in foto? Questa non la capisco :singleeye:


----------



## oscuro (7 Giugno 2014)

*Si*



Brunetta ha detto:


> Può essere :mexican:.
> Ma voi cosa pensate con il dire e dire tutto tutto?
> Vi immaginate spiegazioni nello stile di Oscuro?
> Io immagino "X (sta per mamma o papà) ha una relazione con un'altra persona, o si è innamorato di un'altra persona e abbiamo deciso di separaci".
> ...


Come darti torto?lo stile di oscuro in effetti è uno stile demodè,dove con la verità si mette l'altro nella condizione di scegliere,e di fare una scelta sensata,voluta,ponderata,non viziata da mezze verità,o complesse omissioni.Quanto ti turba lo stile oscuro?Coraggio fattene una ragione ci sono ancora persone disposte a perderci per questioni di principio,non è la fine del mondo.


----------



## danny (7 Giugno 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Danny ti do un punio in facia.


Joe ti do un cacio in mezzo ai gambi.


----------



## danny (7 Giugno 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> O almeno visto in foto? Questa non la capisco :singleeye:



Il forum è uno strumento limitato in quanto produce solo parole e interpretazioni delle stesse.
Manca tutto il resto: il volto, le espressioni, la mimica, che sono lo specchio - presunto - della personalità.
Giustamente si è fatto un  thread proprio sui questo "Come immaginate gli altri utenti".
Non è differenza da poco essere persone anche fisicheo rimanere parole nere su fondo bianco con uno scorpione alato come avatar.
Probabilmente Disincantata avrebbe ritenuto tutto meno incredibile se lo avesse sentito raccontato a viva voce, o, almeno, abbinato all'identità fisica e reale di noi due.
Infatti su questo forum tutti i nuovi utenti "strani" ovvero lontani della nostra idea di comportamento suscitano dubbi. Disperso compreso.


----------



## oscuro (7 Giugno 2014)

*Insomma*



danny ha detto:


> Il forum è uno strumento limitato in quanto produce solo parole e interpretazioni delle stesse.
> Manca tutto il resto: il volto, le espressioni, la mimica, che sono lo specchio - presunto - della personalità.
> Giustamente si è fatto un  thread proprio sui questo "Come immaginate gli altri utenti".
> Non è differenza da poco essere persone anche fisicheo rimanere parole nere su fondo bianco con uno scorpione alato come avatar.
> ...


A me disperso sembra:un uomo vero,deluso,amareggiato,ferito,in equilibrio fra l'amore che prova ancora,e la rabbia per questa donna.Credo sia comprensibile che disperso provi ancora sentimenti per quella donna che pensava che fosse e non è...!A me la sua reazione sembra una reazione sana ed istintiva,si sente tradito nei principi e nelle promesse di vita,proverà a perdonare,proverà a convivere con quel dolore,ma potrebbe anche non riuscirci.


----------



## sienne (7 Giugno 2014)

Ciao 

non sono d'accordo. 
Il forum dà una possibilità unica: 
l'espressione del pensiero come prima cosa. 
Non ha importanza in che modo ... ma ogni 
parola lo è ... anche se scherzosa ... 

Fuori da qui, i nostri sensi scrutano valutano ecc.
in base a dei preconcetti ben stabiliti inconsci ... 
Molto probabilmente, anzi di certo, con neanche 
un quinto mi sarei soffermata a scambiare due chiacchiere ... 


sienne


----------



## Fiammetta (7 Giugno 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Il forum è uno strumento limitato in quanto produce solo parole e interpretazioni delle stesse.
> Manca tutto il resto: il volto, le espressioni, la mimica, che sono lo specchio - presunto - della personalità.
> Giustamente si è fatto un  thread proprio sui questo "Come immaginate gli altri utenti".
> Non è differenza da poco essere persone anche fisicheo rimanere parole nere su fondo bianco con uno scorpione alato come avatar.
> ...


Ma appunto dicevo questo la foto limita comunque conoscere di persona invece fa emergere tante sfumature che nello scritto non si possono notare


----------



## Minerva (7 Giugno 2014)

ti sei svegliato dipsi?


----------



## Nocciola (7 Giugno 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> estranei nel senso di non implicati, esattamente. Poi, figli grandi, il genitore che va a vivere con qualcun altro, eh Bruni, sono dettagli che includi adesso ma che non facevano mica parte della configurazione iniziale. Ripeto il mio pensiero (similissimo a quello di Free e altre): ciò che accade sentimentalemente o seussualmente fra i due genitori non è affare dei figli specie se bambini; i figli devono sapere che saranno sempre amati da entrambi, sempre. Non necessariamente, però, con entrambi i genitori nello stesso posto. E che qualsiasi problema fra i due genitori non è colpa loro. Punto. La famiglia è organismo effimero, ed esiste solo ed esclusivamente se i due adulti si amano tanto da desiderare vivere insieme. Per il resto, eterno o quasi, c'è il rapporto con i figli, che hanno diritto all'amore dei due genitori, ma non all'amore dei due genitori fra loro né alla coabitazione dei due. Nessuno ruba niente ai figli se fa qualcosa all'altro, e i figli non ne sono partecipi, per me.


Quoto


----------



## Nicka (7 Giugno 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> ti sei svegliato dipsi?


Sono indecisa se mi ricorda più la dispepsia o la stipsi...:mrgreen:


----------



## Eratò (7 Giugno 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Sono indecisa se mi ricorda più la dispepsia o la stipsi...:mrgreen:


è un neologismo forse? ....dai povero lost!


----------



## Brunetta (7 Giugno 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> non sono d'accordo.
> Il forum dà una possibilità unica:
> ...


:up:


----------



## MK (7 Giugno 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ugualmente un genitore tradisce (una cosa seria, non un'avventura, per la quale nessuno chiude un matrimonio) e il genitore va a vivere un'altra persona.
> Bisognerà ben spiegare qualcosa? Soprattutto se si parla di figli grandi.
> Dopo aver perso le sicurezze della famiglia , dovrebbero anche sentirsi trattati da estranei?


Tuo padre/tua madre si è innamorato/a di un'altra persona. Succede. Questo non significa che ti vorrà meno bene. Difficile?


----------



## MK (7 Giugno 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> estranei nel senso di non implicati, esattamente. Poi, figli grandi, il genitore che va a vivere con qualcun altro, eh Bruni, sono dettagli che includi adesso ma che non facevano mica parte della configurazione iniziale. Ripeto il mio pensiero (similissimo a quello di Free e altre): ciò che accade sentimentalemente o seussualmente fra i due genitori non è affare dei figli specie se bambini; i figli devono sapere che saranno sempre amati da entrambi, sempre. Non necessariamente, però, con entrambi i genitori nello stesso posto. E che qualsiasi problema fra i due genitori non è colpa loro. Punto. La famiglia è organismo effimero, ed esiste solo ed esclusivamente se i due adulti si amano tanto da desiderare vivere insieme. Per il resto, eterno o quasi, c'è il rapporto con i figli, che hanno diritto all'amore dei due genitori, ma non all'amore dei due genitori fra loro né alla coabitazione dei due. Nessuno ruba niente ai figli se fa qualcosa all'altro, e i figli non ne sono partecipi, per me.


Pure per me. Aggiungo però che vanno mantenute le condizioni precedenti. Nel senso, innamorati di chi cavolo vuoi ma non fare che la mia vita cambi eccessivamente. Non togli, aggiungi. Nuovi compagni nuovi figli ecc.ecc.


----------



## danny (7 Giugno 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> non sono d'accordo.
> Il forum dà una possibilità unica:
> ...



Sì, ma noi non siamo solo pensiero.
E qui sta la limitatezza del rapporto che si crea che inibisce per esempio i sentimenti.
E senza sentimenti ogni rapporto umano è sterile.
Vi è un confronto, ma oltre quello?
Può bastare?
Per dire: a chi importa della sofferenza altrui se chi scrive è solo un avatar?
Si riesce a soffrire veramente per qualcuno, che sia Disperso, la figlia di Disperso o anche la moglie di Disperso, come persone, oppure si coglie quest'occasione come tante altre per immaginare una realtà che sia in qualche modo consolatoria per noi - e non di aiuto per gli altri?
Senza nulla togliere alla crescita che è insita nel confronto del pensiero proprio con quello altrui, condotto senza freni inibitori, come è proprio di questo e altri forum, e qui la mia valutazione è positiva.


----------



## danny (7 Giugno 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ma appunto dicevo questo la foto limita comunque conoscere di persona invece fa emergere tante sfumature che nello scritto non si possono notare



Esatto.


----------



## Calimero (7 Giugno 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> ti sei svegliato dipsi?


certo. ho guadagnato un'ora di sonno


----------



## sienne (7 Giugno 2014)

Ciao

a me è capitato e capita spesso, di pensare a qualcuno di qui.
Di chiedermi, come starà ... come starà andando ... 
E quando mi sono allontanata più volte per più mesi,
alcuni mi hanno scritto, per chiedere mie notizie ... 

I fronzoli, per chi ci tiene ... servono, certo. 
A me, non tanto. Anche fuori da qui, m'interessa il tuo pensiero. 
Per me, sei quello ... e non i jeans che porti ... o l'occhio blu. 


sienne


----------



## sienne (7 Giugno 2014)

Ciao Dany,

per tua figlia, se ricordi ... 
mi sono preoccupata ... 
e anche per te ... 

esisti, vero?


sienne


----------



## Brunetta (7 Giugno 2014)

MK ha detto:


> Tuo padre/tua madre si è innamorato/a di un'altra persona. Succede. Questo non significa che ti vorrà meno bene. Difficile?


E io che dicevo?
E' sottinteso che per innamorarsi di un'altra persona la deve aver frequentata e deve aver verificato, indi ha tradito.
Anche se non si dice la parola incriminata lo si dice.


----------



## Nocciola (7 Giugno 2014)

MK ha detto:


> Tuo padre/tua madre si è innamorato/a di un'altra persona. Succede. Questo non significa che ti vorrà meno bene. Difficile?


Io non lo direi..sperando di aver sposato un uomo intelligente che non si precipita da casa nostra a una nuova convivenza. Non lo direi di mio marito perché sarebbe implicito dire che mi ha tradito e non lo direi di me perchè tanto l'altro non apparirebbe nella vita dei miei figli per enne mesi se non anni. Quindi non hanno motivo di credere che ho sostituito il loro papà con un altro


----------



## disincantata (7 Giugno 2014)

Disperso ha detto:


> certo. ho guadagnato un'ora di sonno


Devi iniziare a pensare più a te che a quello che ti è successo.

so che è dura ma per stare in piedi va fatto.

Cominciare a parlare di te con te.


----------



## Apollonia (7 Giugno 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Devi iniziare a pensare più a te che a quello che ti è successo.
> 
> so che è dura ma per stare in piedi va fatto.
> 
> Cominciare a parlare di te con te.


Sante parole!
Ma all'inizio è difficilissimo, se non impossibile. E' il passare del tempo che ti aiuta, è la ripresa della lucidità, è la ripresa dei tuoi spazi. Io mi ricordo che all'inizio mi svegliavo di notte e mi si paravano davanti immagini, pensieri, situazioni, e mi dicevo : ma come ho fatto a non capire? Perchè non ho controllato prima? Perchè non mi sono accorta? Perchè non ho fatto questo e quello?


----------



## disincantata (7 Giugno 2014)

Apolloniaperò indietro 2074 ha detto:
			
		

> Sante parole!
> Ma all'inizio è difficilissimo, se non impossibile. E' il passare del tempo che ti aiuta, è la ripresa della lucidità, è la ripresa dei tuoi spazi. Io mi ricordo che all'inizio mi svegliavo di notte e mi si paravano davanti immagini, pensieri, situazioni, e mi dicevo : ma come ho fatto a non capire? Perchè non ho controllato prima? Perchè non mi sono accorta? Perchè non ho fatto questo e quello?


Carissima, certo. Intendevo che passato il primo periodo, da incubo è dire poco, poi dobbiamo trovare la forza intanto di scacciare immediatamente i pensieri più brutti di forza, poi di cominciare a mandare tanti di quei vaffa quando ci torna in mente il tutto  che almeno qualcuno non può non arrivare a destiitazione. 

Pure io avevo l'incubo di andare a dormire e del risveglio poi lentamente non è stato più un chiodo fisso.

Potessi tornare però indietro allo scoppio della bomba credimi, agire diversamente.

Disperso ha fatto benissimo ad andarsene.

Io ho sbagliato a farmi scrupoli e a non buttarlo fuori quella domenica mattina.

Almeno come lezione sarebbe stata utile a non sminuire il tradimento. 

Oggi potrebbe tradirmi e non mi scalfirebbe di un mm.

Non meritano una sola lacrima quando si comportano da vermi.


----------



## Higgins (7 Giugno 2014)

Disperso ha detto:


> Mi conosce. É entrato in casa mia e nella mia vita. Mia moglie è una zoccola. E lui ha tradito la mia fiducia. Sarebbe diverso se non lo conoscessi e lui non conoscesse me


A mio modesto parere puoi prendertela con chi ha scopato tua moglie solo se è un tuo carissimo amico. Altrimenti io sono del parere che sia inutile prendersela con l'amante.


----------



## Sbriciolata (7 Giugno 2014)

:up:





farfalla ha detto:


> Io non lo direi..sperando di aver sposato un uomo intelligente che non si precipita da casa nostra a una nuova convivenza. Non lo direi di mio marito perché sarebbe implicito dire che mi ha tradito e non lo direi di me perchè tanto l'altro non apparirebbe nella vita dei miei figli per enne mesi se non anni. Quindi non hanno motivo di credere che ho sostituito il loro papà con un altro


Q


----------



## Calimero (7 Giugno 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Devi iniziare a pensare più a te che a quello che ti è successo.
> 
> so che è dura ma per stare in piedi va fatto.
> 
> Cominciare a parlare di te con te.


Non so se ho capito cosa vuoi dire ma penso che lo stia facendo.
come potrei parlare di me con me rimanendo a casa?


----------



## disincantata (7 Giugno 2014)

Disperso ha detto:


> Non so se ho capito cosa vuoi dire ma penso che lo stia facendo.
> come potrei parlare di me con me rimanendo a casa?


Proprio quando sono rimasta sola per mesi ho iniziato a parlarmi. 

A mettere me stessa prima delle sue malefatte.

A smettere di essere ossessionata da quello che a mia insaputa, davvero, ha fatto.

Finalmente dopo mesi e mesi ho smesso di sentire i dolore del tradimento.

Avrei potuto stare sola, ho tre figlie grandi, ma una situazione particolare xche' oltre a tradirmi mio marito da qualche anno non lavora, quindi o lo mandano da sua madre, povera donna, o me lo tenevo.

A quel punto ho preso lui e da lui solo quello che più mi fa comodo.

Senza preoccuparmi di lui.

quando c'è sto bene, quando non c'è,  benissimo.

Ieri è ripartito, io sono al mare con la mia piccola grande donna e stiamo divinamente bene.

Se ho voglia ogni tanto lo invito qui altrimenti verrà a metà agosto.

Mia figlia lo lascerebbe dov'è. 

Quindi ognuno, sempre possa scegliere, deve fare un elenco dei pro e contro lasciando o restando insieme e vedere la bilancia che dice.


----------



## Brunetta (7 Giugno 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> :up:
> 
> Q


Una persona crede anche di avere sposato una persona intelligente e leale che non tradisce, ad esempio, però poi scopre che accade.


----------



## Nocciola (7 Giugno 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Una persona crede anche di avere sposato una persona intelligente e leale che non tradisce, ad esempio, però poi scopre che accade.


Non lo rende meno intelligente semplicemente più fallace e in grado di farci del male.
Io ho tradito e mio marito in modo diverso tradisce il nostro matrimonio, questo non rende ne me ne lui meno intelligente o meno capaci di agire al meglio per i nostri figli,
Certo che non tutti i traditori sono così, ma penso ancbe che non possa bastare un tradimento a far diventare un mostro o un non degno di stima colui con il quale abbiamo pensato di vivere la nostra vita. Certo che cambia il rappporto ma si valuta il tutto. Nonostante tutto io so di aver sposato l'uomo giusto e cosa più importante so di aver fatto due figli con l'uomo giusto


----------



## sienne (7 Giugno 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Una persona crede anche di avere sposato una persona intelligente e leale che non tradisce, ad esempio, però poi scopre che accade.



Ciao

dipende da tante cose ...

Ma le cose vanno dette. Vanno messe in chiaro. 
I meccanismi quelli sono ... non sono fessi. 
Prima o poi capiscono ... e o tacciono o chiedono. 


sienne


----------



## MK (8 Giugno 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> E io che dicevo?
> E' sottinteso che per innamorarsi di un'altra persona la deve aver frequentata e *deve aver verificato, indi ha tradito*.
> Anche se non si dice la parola incriminata lo si dice.


Non è matematico. E comunque l'amore conta


----------



## MK (8 Giugno 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Io non lo direi..sperando di aver sposato un uomo intelligente che non si precipita da casa nostra a una nuova convivenza. Non lo direi di mio marito perché sarebbe implicito dire che mi ha tradito e non lo direi di me perchè tanto l'altro non apparirebbe nella vita dei miei figli per enne mesi se non anni. Quindi non hanno motivo di credere che ho sostituito il loro papà con un altro


Mia figlia non sapeva che suo padre mi aveva tradita. E' vero era piccola e non avrebbe potuto capire. Ma davvero i figli sono così interessati a queste cose? Certo se parli di sostituzione tutto cambia direzione. Mai pensato di sostituire chi è insostituibile di default. E mai pensato di poter essere una sostituta io, quando è capitato a me. I genitori sono sempre gli stessi. Separati o no.


----------



## Nocciola (8 Giugno 2014)

MK ha detto:


> Mia figlia non sapeva che suo padre mi aveva tradita. E' vero era piccola e non avrebbe potuto capire. Ma davvero i figli sono così interessati a queste cose? Certo se parli di sostituzione tutto cambia direzione. Mai pensato di sostituire chi è insostituibile di default. E mai pensato di poter essere una sostituta io, quando è capitato a me. I genitori sono sempre gli stessi. Separati o no.


Io non credo che lo siano per questo non capisco l'utilitá di dirglielo. Hanno bisogno di sapere che le cose cambieranno tra mamma e papà ma resteranno uguali tra loro.
Non parlavo di sostituire la figura genitoriale ci mancherebbe.
La sostituzione era intesa nel cuore di uno dei due. Io credo che tutto abbia bisogno di molto tempo e non vedo perché renderli partecipi.


----------



## MK (8 Giugno 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Io non credo che lo siano per questo non capisco l'utilitá di dirglielo. Hanno bisogno di sapere che le cose cambieranno tra mamma e papà ma resteranno uguali tra loro.
> Non parlavo di sostituire la figura genitoriale ci mancherebbe.
> La sostituzione era intesa nel cuore di uno dei due. Io credo che tutto abbia bisogno di molto tempo e non vedo perché renderli partecipi.


Beh dipende dalle situazioni però. Certo ci vuole il giusto tempo, ma credo che l'importante sia vedere i genitori, anche se con altri partner, sereni. Poi lo sai che sulla convivenza la pensiamo allo stesso modo, ma non per tutti è così. 
Ps Grande Liga anche stasera :smile:


----------



## sienne (8 Giugno 2014)

Ciao

la figura genitoriale, che è il rapporto verso i figli è una cosa,
il rapporto tra i due congiungi un'altra ... e questo i figli lo sanno. 
Lo sanno, se i rapporti sono stati vissuti in modo autentico e non 
mettendo i figli in mezzo a storie o tensioni propri con il partner. 

La cosa che a me sorprende è, quando parliamo tra noi adulti
di tradimento, si tenta a far passare il tradimento come una
cosa che può accadere ... già quasi prassi e normale ...  ... 


sienne


----------



## Brunetta (8 Giugno 2014)

MK ha detto:


> Mia figlia non sapeva che suo padre mi aveva tradita. E' vero era piccola e non avrebbe potuto capire. Ma davvero i figli sono così interessati a queste cose? Certo se parli di sostituzione tutto cambia direzione. Mai pensato di sostituire chi è insostituibile di default. E mai pensato di poter essere una sostituta io, quando è capitato a me. I genitori sono sempre gli stessi. Separati o no.


Non aveva sei mesi?
Pensa a situazioni diverse. Famiglia serena, domeniche insieme, nessuna lite. Scoperta di tradimento insopportabile (ognuno ha un proprio livello di sopportazione) e decisione rapida. Le diresti che non andavate d'accordo? E lei ci crederebbe? A parte che con figli grandi potrebbero pure aver intuito prima o aver sentito pettegolezzi.


----------



## Brunetta (8 Giugno 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> la figura genitoriale, che è il rapporto verso i figli è una cosa,
> il rapporto tra i due congiungi un'altra ... e questo i figli lo sanno.
> ...


Uhm non tanto.
Il fatto che un rapporto possa finire e ci si possa separare è una cosa che viene passata come possibile nei discorsi e anche ai figli. Anche perché ogni figlio conosce un compagno o un amico figlio di una coppia separata.
Il tradimento tutti lo considerano possibile per gli altri. Per sé è altra cosa. Si pensa che non si verrà traditi, ci si aspetta che verrà rispettato il patto di lealtà, proprio perché si è messo in conto che l'amore possa finire. E ci si aspetta che la mancanza d'amore venga manifestata prima del tradimento o subito dopo.
Ecco sì, ci si aspetta di poter essere traditi per amore e non "a scopo ricreativo".
Forse anche questo, esplicitamente o implicitamente, si passa ai figli. 
Per questo non si vuole che i figli sappiano che un genitore è stato sleale. Non credo che ci si preoccupi che un figlio sappia, come poi accadrà, che un genitore o entrambi possano avere un altra storia, finita quella da cui sono nati, la preoccupazione è che i figli compiano un'analogia tra la slealtà compiuta nei confronti del coniuge e una possibile slealtà nei loro confronti.
Per questo si è certi di non volerne parlare (questo prima che accada, quando accade le circostanze sono varie e non si sa come andrà). Questo è anche il motivo per cui, a figli grandini, penso che debba essere detto, nei dovuti modi, per non mentire loro e non farli sentire vittime di una slealtà.


----------



## Calimero (8 Giugno 2014)

siamo al mare. ci sono novità, poi vi racconto.
 oggi sto meglio. sarà che stare in famiglia mi fa stare bene e mi rilassa. 
e oggi è il primo giorno che sto tutto il giorno con C.
buona domenica


----------



## MK (8 Giugno 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non aveva sei mesi?
> Pensa a situazioni diverse. Famiglia serena, domeniche insieme, nessuna lite. Scoperta di tradimento insopportabile (ognuno ha un proprio livello di sopportazione) e decisione rapida. Le diresti che non andavate d'accordo? E lei ci crederebbe? A parte che con figli grandi potrebbero pure aver intuito prima o aver sentito pettegolezzi.


Quando ci siamo separati aveva due anni, ma ha frequentato suo padre e l'altra donna fino ai cinque anni. Decisione rapida a ciel sereno non credo. Fosse anche solo per i tempi della separazione, quando c'è. Suo padre ha tradito me comunque. Beh anche lei a dire la verità, ma quello è un altro discorso. E quello lo sa.


----------



## MK (8 Giugno 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Uhm non tanto.
> Il fatto che un rapporto possa finire e ci si possa separare è una cosa che viene passata come possibile nei discorsi e anche ai figli. Anche perché ogni figlio conosce un compagno o un amico figlio di una coppia separata.
> Il tradimento tutti lo considerano possibile per gli altri. Per sé è altra cosa. Si pensa che non si verrà traditi, ci si aspetta che verrà rispettato il patto di lealtà, proprio perché si è messo in conto che l'amore possa finire. E ci si aspetta che la mancanza d'amore venga manifestata prima del tradimento o subito dopo.
> Ecco sì, ci si aspetta di poter essere traditi per amore e non "a scopo ricreativo".
> ...


E' la slealtà che non comprendo. Non ho rispettato il patto di fedeltà nei tuoi confronti, è vero. Ma anche tu non stai con me 'nel bene e nel male, nella buona e nella cattiva sorte'. Fare in modo che i figli sappiano mi sembra soltanto un volere una conferma di chi è dalla parte della ragione. Poi se il genitore traditore è genitore assente, psicologicamente economicamente concretamente, si può dire che è un cattivo genitore. Per quelle motivazioni però non perchè ha tradito me.


----------



## Nocciola (8 Giugno 2014)

MK ha detto:


> E' la slealtà che con comprendo. Non ho rispettato il patto di fedeltà nei tuoi confronti, è vero. Ma anche tu non stai con me 'nel bene e nel male, nella buona e nella cattiva sorte'. Fare in modo che i figli sappiano mi sembra soltanto un volere una conferma di chi è dalla parte della ragione. Poi se il genitore traditore è genitore assente, psicologicamente economicamente concretamente, si può dire che è un cattivo genitore. Per quelle motivazioni però non perchè ha tradito me.


Perfetto...


----------



## AnnaBlume (8 Giugno 2014)

MK ha detto:


> E' la slealtà che con comprendo. Non ho rispettato il patto di fedeltà nei tuoi confronti, è vero. Ma anche tu non stai con me 'nel bene e nel male, nella buona e nella cattiva sorte'. Fare in modo che i figli sappiano mi sembra soltanto un volere una conferma di chi è dalla parte della ragione. Poi se il genitore traditore è genitore assente, psicologicamente economicamente concretamente, si può dire che è un cattivo genitore. Per quelle motivazioni però non perchè ha tradito me.


quoto. E mi sembra che siano discorsi che in realtà, nemmeno troppo in fondo, riportino dalla finestra il "nel bene e nel male" che era uscito dal portone una generazione fa. Finalmente e meno male uscito, direi pure.


----------



## MK (8 Giugno 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> quoto. E mi sembra che siano discorsi che in realtà, nemmeno troppo in fondo, riportino dalla finestra il "nel bene e nel male" che era uscito dal portone una generazione fa. Finalmente e meno male uscito, direi pure.


Sì finalmente e meno male, anche se ogni tanto penso a come sarebbe stata diversa la mia vita se avessi cercato di lottare di più per l'uomo che amavo.


----------



## AnnaBlume (8 Giugno 2014)

MK ha detto:


> Sì finalmente e meno male, anche se ogni tanto penso a come sarebbe stata diversa la mia vita se avessi cercato di lottare di più per l'uomo che amavo.


capisco! Io intendevo invece riportarmi agli interventi di Bruni: la sensazione che ho, forte, è che questa 'ansia' di dire 'la verità' a i figli sia invece "smascherare lo sleale, quello che ha contravvenuto al patto implicito _nel bene e nel male_". Follia, se considerato che parliamo di figli (non si fa altro che 'lavare il proprio l'onore', altro che verità 'per il bene dei figli'), e follia perché questo patto non ha più nessuna ragion d'essere. A mio parere, chiaramente.


----------



## disincantata (8 Giugno 2014)

Disperso ha detto:


> siamo al mare. ci sono novità, poi vi racconto.
> oggi sto meglio. sarà che stare in famiglia mi fa stare bene e mi rilassa.
> e oggi è il primo giorno che sto tutto il giorno con C.
> buona domenica


Che bello!  Rilassati.


----------



## Brunetta (8 Giugno 2014)

MK ha detto:


> E' la slealtà che non comprendo. Non ho rispettato il patto di fedeltà nei tuoi confronti, è vero. Ma anche tu non stai con me 'nel bene e nel male, nella buona e nella cattiva sorte'. Fare in modo che i figli sappiano mi sembra soltanto un volere una conferma di chi è dalla parte della ragione. Poi se il genitore traditore è genitore assente, psicologicamente economicamente concretamente, si può dire che è un cattivo genitore. Per quelle motivazioni però non perchè ha tradito me.


Il tradimento si chiama così perché è la rottura di un patto di lealtà.
Essere leali è un valore. Generalmente è un valore che si insegna anche ai figli.
Non fa piacere far sapere di insegnare qualcosa che non si vive. Basta viverlo.


----------



## Calimero (8 Giugno 2014)

MK ha detto:


> E' la slealtà che non comprendo. Non ho rispettato il patto di fedeltà nei tuoi confronti, ma anche tu non stai con me 'nel bene e nel male, nella buona e nella cattiva sorte'. Fare in modo che i figli sappiano mi sembra soltanto un volere una conferma di chi è dalla parte della ragione. Poi se il genitore traditore è genitore assente, psicologicamente economicamente concretamente, si può dire che è un cattivo genitore. Per quelle motivazioni però non perchè ha tradito me.


ti sembra male.
molte persone su questo forum, anche se in modo diretto e confermato e davanti a parole evidenti, continuano imperterrite a portare avanti un monologo senza confrontarsi. sembra che lo facciano per sembrare aperte e moderne, ma aperte non lo sono per niente. prova evidente ne é il fatto che non leggono o peggio lo fanno ma non interessa quello che gli altri scrivono. 
e poi hanno accusato me di non essere abbastanza aperto a quello che mi si dice.


----------



## Brunetta (8 Giugno 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> capisco! Io intendevo invece riportarmi agli interventi di Bruni: la sensazione che ho, forte, è che questa 'ansia' di dire 'la verità' a i figli sia invece "smascherare lo sleale, quello che ha contravvenuto al patto implicito _nel bene e nel male_". Follia, se considerato che parliamo di figli (non si fa altro che 'lavare il proprio l'onore', altro che verità 'per il bene dei figli'), e follia perché questo patto non ha più nessuna ragion d'essere. A mio parere, chiaramente.


Per me invece il "non dire" mi sembra sia ipotizzare che sia possibile tenere i figli all'oscuro di cose che capiscono benissimo e che sanno bene che li riguardano.
Io parlo di figli grandi non di infanti.
Il fatto che mi si risponda costantemente parlando di bambini, che si immagina più inconsapevoli, per me è un modo per voler credere che si possa raccontare quel che si vuole. Se credono a Babbo Natale, possono credere a tutto.


----------



## Nocciola (8 Giugno 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> capisco! Io intendevo invece riportarmi agli interventi di Bruni: la sensazione che ho, forte, è che questa 'ansia' di dire 'la verità' a i figli sia invece "smascherare lo sleale, quello che ha contravvenuto al patto implicito _nel bene e nel male_". Follia, se considerato che parliamo di figli (non si fa altro che 'lavare il proprio l'onore', altro che verità 'per il bene dei figli'), e follia perché questo patto non ha più nessuna ragion d'essere. A mio parere, chiaramente.


Uffa tutte vi spiegate meglio di me.
Io sono certa che la reale motivazione sia questa


----------



## Calimero (8 Giugno 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Che bello!  Rilassati.


è una bellissima giornata e ci stiamo divertendo.
anche se ho saputo cose che non mi sono piaciute.
ho chiamato lei. domani ci vediamo


----------



## disincantata (8 Giugno 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> capisco! Io intendevo invece riportarmi agli interventi di Bruni: la sensazione che ho, forte, è che questa 'ansia' di dire 'la verità' a i figli sia invece "smascherare lo sleale, quello che ha contravvenuto al patto implicito _nel bene e nel male_". Follia, se considerato che parliamo di figli (non si fa altro che 'lavare il proprio l'onore', altro che verità 'per il bene dei figli'), e follia perché questo patto non ha più nessuna ragion d'essere. A mio parere, chiaramente.


Non è in  mio caso ma  quando ci sono figli adolescenti è raro che non captino che c'e disaccordo tra i genitori quindi anche se non gli si raccontano i particolari quasi sempre sanno già da chi dei due è partita la separazione.

Non è possibile fingere per mesi o anni che tutto fili a meraviglia se si è al corrente di un tradimento.

Peggio ancora se tutto va benissimo e capita all'improvviso.  Che racconti ai tuoi figli?

Fingevamo di amarci?

Non sono tonti. 

Puoi sminuire ma capiscono.


----------



## Nocciola (8 Giugno 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Per me invece il "non dire" mi sembra sia ipotizzare che sia possibile tenere i figli all'oscuro di cose che capiscono benissimo e che sanno bene che li riguardano.
> Io parlo di figli grandi non di infanti.
> Il fatto che mi si risponda costantemente parlando di bambini, che si immagina più inconsapevoli, per me è un modo per voler credere che si possa raccontare quel che si vuole. Se credono a Babbo Natale, possono credere a tutto.


I miei figli hanno 16 e 12 anni. Come mai non percepiscono nulla della nostra situazione?
E comunque  percepiscono la crisi nel caso non certo le motivazioni.
Ovvio che se si discute davanti a loro non sono certo cretini.


----------



## AnnaBlume (8 Giugno 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Per me invece il "non dire" mi sembra sia ipotizzare che sia possibile tenere i figli all'oscuro di cose che capiscono benissimo e che sanno bene che li riguardano.
> Io parlo di figli grandi non di infanti.
> Il fatto che mi si risponda costantemente parlando di bambini, che si immagina più inconsapevoli, per me è un modo per voler credere che si possa raccontare quel che si vuole. Se credono a Babbo Natale, possono credere a tutto.


E' esattamente questa la rigidità che non capisco: non dire non è dire una cazzata. Non dire è non dire e basta. Ci sono cose che non attengono ai figli, mai, indipendentemente dall'età (e se sono piccoli peggio). Una di queste è (l'impicciarsi di) aspetti privati della relazione fra i due genitori. Aspetti che sono privati (sono sentimental/sessuali, non genitoriali) e che, ripeto, non riguardano loro. A loro riguarda il papà, la mamma. Non altro.


----------



## disincantata (8 Giugno 2014)

Disperso ha detto:


> è una bellissima giornata e ci stiamo divertendo.
> anche se ho saputo cose che non mi sono piaciute.
> ho chiamato lei. domani ci vediamo


Oggi non pensarci.

anche qui mare cristallino e sole sole sole ma mare freddino x me!

Sto benissimo, alla faccia dei traditori e amanti facocere.


----------



## Brunetta (8 Giugno 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> I miei figli hanno 16 e 12 anni. Come mai non percepiscono nulla della nostra situazione?
> E comunque  percepiscono la crisi nel caso non certo le motivazioni.
> Ovvio che se si discute davanti a loro non sono certo cretini.


Appunto.
Non percepiscono nulla.
Se domani vi separaste vi chiederebbero perché, visto che sembrava tutto normale.
Ogni situazione è a sé e dovreste trovare le vostre spiegazioni.
Dubito che si accontenterebbero di "è una cosa tra i genitori, voi non c'entrate", non a quell'età.


----------



## disincantata (8 Giugno 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> I miei figli hanno 16 e 12 anni. Come mai non percepiscono nulla della nostra situazione?
> E comunque  percepiscono la crisi nel caso non certo le motivazioni.
> Ovvio che se si discute davanti a loro non sono certo cretini.


Come Fanno A Capire Se Voi Vi volete Bene E Nessuno Sa Del Tradimento? 

È diverso da quando si litiga xche' o si sospetta o si sa.


----------



## Calimero (8 Giugno 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Uffa tutte vi spiegate meglio di me.
> Io sono certa che la reale motivazione sia questa


certa su quali basi?
certo che esistono genitori che lo farebbero per il motivo che hai in mente. esiste anche chi non lo farebbe per questo.
devo pensare che tu non lo diresti perché la reale motivazione è che hai paura di perderli e non per preservarli?
non lo faccio perché non ho nessuna base per non crederti in questo topico nessuno ha mai manifestato volontà di rivelare ai figli un tradimento per vendicarsi o svelare la  slealtà dell'altro genitore eppure continuate imperterriti a dire questa cosa?
ma vi pare un confronto serio se dai indirettamente del bugiardo al tuo interlocutore?


----------



## AnnaBlume (8 Giugno 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Non è in  mio caso ma  quando ci sono figli adolescenti è raro che non captino che c'e disaccordo tra i genitori quindi anche se non gli si raccontano i particolari quasi sempre sanno già da chi dei due è partita la separazione.
> 
> Non è possibile fingere per mesi o anni che tutto fili a meraviglia se si è al corrente di un tradimento.
> 
> ...


ma Disi, parliamo turco? Un conto è dire: "il papà e la mamma non si amano più; nessuno ha colpa, sono solo cose che capitano e bla e bla e bla), un conto è dire "tuo padre, quel bastardo, mi ha messo le corna, è sleale e mi ha frantumato". Un conto è dire "no, tranquillo, va tutto bene, non è niente, facevamo finta ma tu non pensarci".  L'ipotesi A è da pesrone serie che dividono gli ambiti e mettono paletti esattamente dove li dovrebbero mettere (orrore cercare complicità nella 'faida' e carcarla tra i figli, orrore. Altri dicevano: "smazzatela da sola", cosa che approvo assolutamente), l'ipotesi B è da carogne, l'ipotesi C è da cretini. Non so in quale altro modo dirlo...


----------



## MK (8 Giugno 2014)

Disperso ha detto:


> ti sembra male.
> molte persone su questo forum, anche se in modo diretto e confermato e davanti a parole evidenti, continuano imperterrite a portare avanti un monologo senza confrontarsi. sembra che lo facciano per sembrare aperte e moderne, ma aperte non lo sono per niente. prova evidente ne é il fatto che non leggono o peggio lo fanno ma non interessa quello che gli altri scrivono.
> e poi hanno accusato me di non essere abbastanza aperto a quello che mi si dice.


Certo che sei di un'arroganza disarmante...


----------



## MK (8 Giugno 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> E' esattamente questa la rigidità che non capisco: non dire non è dire una cazzata. Non dire è non dire e basta. Ci sono cose che non attengono ai figli, mai, indipendentemente dall'età (e se sono piccoli peggio). Una di queste è (l'impicciarsi di) aspetti privati della relazione fra i due genitori. Aspetti che sono privati (sono sentimental/sessuali, non genitoriali) e che, ripeto, non riguardano loro. A loro riguarda il papà, la mamma. Non altro.


Esattamente.


----------



## Calimero (8 Giugno 2014)

MK ha detto:


> Certo che sei di un'arroganza disarmante...


il contrario. imperterrita continui a dire su nessuna base che la motivazione è questa. tu ti arroghi il diritto di dire una cosa che nessuno ha scritto.


----------



## AnnaBlume (8 Giugno 2014)

Disperso ha detto:


> certa su quali basi?
> certo che esistono genitori che lo farebbero per il motivo che hai in mente. esiste anche chi non lo farebbe per questo.
> devo pensare che tu non lo diresti perché la reale motivazione è che hai paura di perderti meno  per preservare?
> non lo faccio perché non ho nessuna base per non crederti in questo topico nessuno ha mai manifestato volontà di rivelare ai figli un tradimento per vendicarsi o svelare la  slealtà dell'altro genitore eppure continuate imperterriti a dire questa cosa?
> ma vi pare un confronto serio se dai indirettamente del bugiardo al tuo interlocutore?


Disperso, scusami, ma è un vizio del forum (del quale mi scuso ancora!): si formano sotto-topic. In realtà (io, Farfalla e altre) rispondiamo ai posts di Brunetta, che sicuramente si sono originati in risposta ai tuoi, ma poi hanno preso una strada diversa; è a questi interventi rispondiamo, non più (o solo) ai tuoi. Questa deviazione, della quale continuo a scusarmi, è però una vocazione genuina del forum: nessun topic, nessuno, ne è immune. Sorry.


----------



## MK (8 Giugno 2014)

Disperso ha detto:


> il contrario. imperterrita continui a dire su nessuna base che la motivazione è questa. tu ti arroganti il diritto di dire una cosa che nessuno ha scritto.


Continua tu a non volere confronti ma solo plausi. Puoi pure evitare di leggere quello che scrivo, anzi guarda inizio io per prima così ti lascio alla tua imperturbabile certezza di stare nel giusto.


----------



## Nocciola (8 Giugno 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Appunto.
> Non percepiscono nulla.
> Se domani vi separaste vi chiederebbero perché, visto che sembrava tutto normale.
> Ogni situazione è a sé e dovreste trovare le vostre spiegazioni.
> Dubito che si accontenterebbero di "è una cosa tra i genitori, voi non c'entrate", non a quell'età.


io credo che si accontenterebbero della veritá. Ci vogliamo un gran bene ma non ci amiamo più e abbiamo deciso di vivere separati. Che io abbia tradito o che lui non mi "veda" da anni trovando così un colpevole tra i due a me risulta incomprensibile.
Io tutelerei a vita la figura genitoriale di mio marito.


----------



## Calimero (8 Giugno 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> Disperso, scusami, ma è un vizio del forum (del quale mi scuso ancora!): si formano sotto-topic. In realtà (io, Farfalla e altre) rispondiamo ai posts di Brunetta, che sicuramente si sono originati in risposta ai tuoi, ma poi hanno preso una strada diversa; è a questi interventi rispondiamo, non più (o solo) ai tuoi. Questa deviazione, della quale continuo a scusarmi, è però una vocazione genuina del forum: nessun topic, nessuno, ne è immune. Sorry.


scusami ma io ho letto cosa ha scritto Brunetta. e non ha mai scritto che lo farebbe per screditare l'altro. eppure continuate a scrivere che sotto sotto è così. nonostante l'evidenza che cosí non ha scritto.
non mi pare serio fare il processo alle intenzioni su nessuna base


----------



## Nocciola (8 Giugno 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Come Fanno A Capire Se Voi Vi volete Bene E Nessuno Sa Del Tradimento?
> 
> È diverso da quando si litiga xche' o si sospetta o si sa.


Pensi che in questi 3 anni senza sesso io non abbia litigato urlato e pianto con mio marito?
Ho detto cose pesanti ma mai davanti a loro. Mai. 
Io è mio marito abbiamo sempre avuto la regola che davanti a loro non
Si discute.  È capitato rarissime volte per delle cazzate ed entrambi abbiamo spiegato loro che appunto quello erano.


----------



## Calimero (8 Giugno 2014)

MK ha detto:


> Continua tu a non volere confronti ma solo plausi. Puoi pure evitare di leggere quello che scrivo, anzi guarda inizio io per prima così ti lascio alla tua imperturbabile certezza di stare nel giusto.


io non ti ho offeso. tu si.io non ho scritto che pur leggendo il contrario tu continui a scrivere una cosa falsa. e mi hai dato dell'arroganza. impara l'educazione e a non mettere in bocca parole e intenzioni agli altri


----------



## Nocciola (8 Giugno 2014)

Disperso ha detto:


> certa su quali basi?
> certo che esistono genitori che lo farebbero per il motivo che hai in mente. esiste anche chi non lo farebbe per questo.
> devo pensare che tu non lo diresti perché la reale motivazione è che hai paura di perderli e non per preservarli?
> non lo faccio perché non ho nessuna base per non crederti in questo topico nessuno ha mai manifestato volontà di rivelare ai figli un tradimento per vendicarsi o svelare la  slealtà dell'altro genitore eppure continuate imperterriti a dire questa cosa?
> ma vi pare un confronto serio se dai indirettamente del bugiardo al tuo interlocutore?


 Io non so del bugiardo a nessuno . Esprimo la mia opinione come tu la tua. Se tu credo che io lo faccia per non perderli io non penso che dici che sono bugiarda ma semplicemente che non la pensi come me. Questo é il confronto


----------



## Brunetta (8 Giugno 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> io credo che si accontenterebbero della veritá. Ci vogliamo un gran bene ma non ci amiamo più e abbiamo deciso di vivere separati. Che io abbia tradito o che lui non mi "veda" da anni trovando così un colpevole tra i due a me risulta incomprensibile.
> Io tutelerei a vita la figura genitoriale di mio marito.


Tanto non succederà.
Se dovesse succedere magari le cose si svolgeranno diversamente da come immagini.
Anch'io la pensavo così, prima.


----------



## AnnaBlume (8 Giugno 2014)

Disperso ha detto:


> scusami ma io ho letto cosa ha scritto Brunetta. e non ha mai scritto che lo farebbe per screditare l'altro. eppure continuate a scrivere che sotto sotto è così. nonostante l'evidenza che cosí non ha scritto.
> non mi pare serio fare il processo alle intenzioni su nessuna base


ma prché è esattamente quello che percepiamo (e singolarmente: mica ci siamo messe d'accordo!) nei posts di Brunetta, che è nota per alcune rigidità. Alla fine, si tratta di un confronto fra due visioni di famiglia e vita, incompatibili. Il confronto, però, può far bene: ratifica o sconfessa le proprie e altrui posizioni, le rende più forti (le devi ripensare per difenderle) o le indebolisce (fa considerare altre posizioni etc etc). insomma, male non fa. Però, ecco, nessuno ti sta dicendo: "carogna! Vuoi screditare tua moglie etc etc". Ecco: la tua situazione è fresca e dolorosissima, lo si capisce benissimo (e magari ci siamo passate), ma non prenderla come se fossi accusato di chissà quali bassezze. Io mi sono infilata 'a corna basse :mrgreen:" nel sottotopic, come sempre faccio (letta la breve autopresentazione?). Di nuovo, scusa.


----------



## Nocciola (8 Giugno 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> ma Disi, parliamo turco? Un conto è dire: "il papà e la mamma non si amano più; nessuno ha colpa, sono solo cose che capitano e bla e bla e bla), un conto è dire "tuo padre, quel bastardo, mi ha messo le corna, è sleale e mi ha frantumato". Un conto è dire "no, tranquillo, va tutto bene, non è niente, facevamo finta ma tu non pensarci".  L'ipotesi A è da pesrone serie che dividono gli ambiti e mettono paletti esattamente dove li dovrebbero mettere (orrore cercare complicità nella 'faida' e carcarla tra i figli, orrore. Altri dicevano: "smazzatela da sola", cosa che approvo assolutamente), l'ipotesi B è da carogne, l'ipotesi C è da cretini. Non so in quale altro modo dirlo...


Riquoto
E anche se non fai del bastardo nel
Momento in cui dici che lo lasci perchè ti ha fatto star male lui diventa agli occhi dei figli il colpevole e soprattutto quello che ha fatto male alla mamma e vicerversa


----------



## Calimero (8 Giugno 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Io non so del bugiardo a nessuno . Esprimo la mia opinione come tu la tua. Se tu credo che io lo faccia per non perderli io non penso che dici che sono bugiarda ma semplicemente che non la pensi come me. Questo é il confronto


no, mi spiace, ma se io ti dico che non faccio una azione. Non un pensiero. un'azione. ma tu continui a dire che secondo te questa azione non la faccio mi dai del bugiardo eccome. Non puó essere una tua opinione. una tua opinione puó essere riferita a te che fai diversamente, non a me (generico) che scrivi che la faccio per un motivo che io non ho scritto.


----------



## Nocciola (8 Giugno 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Tanto non succederà.
> Se dovesse succedere magari le cose si svolgeranno diversamente da come immagini.
> Anch'io la pensavo così, prima.


Che non succeda ne sono quasi sicura.
Per il resto per screditare mio marito devo avere prove che ha commesso reati o simile. Se scopa con altri e una cosa tra me e lui.


----------



## AnnaBlume (8 Giugno 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Riquoto
> E anche se non fai del bastardo nel
> Momento in cui dici che lo lasci perchè ti ha fatto star male lui diventa agli occhi dei figli il colpevole e soprattutto quello che ha fatto male alla mamma e vicerversa



esatto! E il risultato è screditare la figura genitoriale (quale che sia) per fatti privati che non hanno nulla a che fare con la genitorialità. Altro che verità: è un colpo bassissimo. (Ah, per chi non lo sapesse perchè nuovo: non ho il secondo fine di difendere i traditori, eh).


----------



## Nocciola (8 Giugno 2014)

Disperso ha detto:


> no, mi spiace, ma se io ti dico che non faccio una azione. Non un pensiero. un'azione. ma tu continui a dire che secondo te questa azione non la faccio mi dai del bugiardo eccome. Non puó essere una tua opinione. una tua opinione puó essere riferita a te che fai diversamente, non a me (generico) che scrivi che la faccio per un motivo che io non ho scritto.


Ti faccio un esempio. Sono entrata qui dopo aver tradito mio marito. Dichiarando che l'amavo. Mi hanno detto che non era possibile ecc ecc.
Non ho pensato che mi dessero della bugiarda ma che avessero opinioni diverse dalla mia.
Poi il tempo da ragione a chi deve


----------



## AnnaBlume (8 Giugno 2014)

Disperso ha detto:


> scusami ma io ho letto cosa ha scritto Brunetta. e *non ha mai scritto che lo farebbe per screditare l'altro*. eppure continuate a scrivere che sotto sotto è così. nonostante l'evidenza che cosí non ha scritto.
> non mi pare serio fare il processo alle intenzioni su nessuna base


ma è chiaro che non lo scriverebbe mai! Non si pensa in questo modo. L'immagine però che arriva dall'esterno, per un non esiguo numero di utentesse in questo 3D, è questa, ed è di questa che parliamo...

Non sempre le nostre intenzioni profonde, in ogni caso, sono chiare perfino a noi stesse. Poi, magari sbagliamo, ci sta. L'anima del forum è questa, però.


----------



## Nocciola (8 Giugno 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> esatto! E il risultato è screditare la figura genitoriale (quale che sia) per fatti privati che non hanno nulla a che fare con la genitorialità. Altro che verità: è un colpo bassissimo. (Ah, per chi non lo sapesse perchè nuovo: non ho il secondo fine di difendere i traditori, eh).


Non posso grassettare la parentesi ma mi godo il momento  finchè dura


----------



## Calimero (8 Giugno 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> ma è esattamente quello che percepiamo (e singolarmente: mica ci siamo messe d'accordo!) nei posts di Brunetta, che è nota per alcune rigidità. Alla fine, si tratta di un confronto fra due visioni di famiglia e vita, incompatibili. Il confronto, però, può far bene: ratifica o sconfessa le proprie e altrui posizioni, le rende più forti (le devi ripensare per difenderle) o le indebolisce (fa considerare altre posizioni etc etc). insomma, male non fa. Però, ecco, nessuno ti sta dicendo: "carogna! Vuoi screditare tua moglie etc etc". Ecco: la tua situazione è fresca e dolorosissima, lo si capisce benissimo (e magari ci siamo passate), ma non prenderla come se fossi accusato di chissà quali bassezze. Io mi sono infilata 'a corna basse :mrgreen:" nel sottotopic, come sempre faccio (letta la breve autopresentazione?). Di nuovo, scusa.


scrivere sulla base di percezioni non mi sembra serio. quindi sarebbe cosí perchè piú persone potrebbero avere percezioni sbagliate?


----------



## AnnaBlume (8 Giugno 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non posso grassettare la parentesi ma mi godo il momento  finchè dura


che intendi, Farfie? Non ho mai 'pensato' nessuno (trane Lothar, vabbè) come 'traditore', mai attaccato da fazione, mai avuto simpatie basate su questo...e io e te siamo d'accordo su tanti tantissimi aspetti, no? O ho capito malissimo io quel che intendevi?


----------



## AnnaBlume (8 Giugno 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ti faccio un esempio. Sono entrata qui dopo aver tradito mio marito. Dichiarando che l'amavo. Mi hanno detto che non era possibile ecc ecc.
> Non ho pensato che mi dessero della bugiarda ma che avessero opinioni diverse dalla mia.
> Poi il tempo da ragione a chi deve


Superquoto! Nessuno dà del bugiardo (e certo non in questo 3D). Al limte, mette in luce aspetti (veri o solo possibili, chissà) che potrebbero essere alla base di quel comportamento o istinto. Uno specchio, diciamo; non è detto che l'immagine si veridica, ma è perlomeno probabile. Sta poi alla persona prenderla in considerazione, accantonarla, rifiutarla...ma male non fa. E certo non è detto che sia vera, ma solo che è quella che sembra da fuori a chi la scrive, no?


----------



## Nocciola (8 Giugno 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> che intendi, Farfie? Non ho mai 'pensato' nessuno (trane Lothar, vabbè) come 'traditore', mai attaccato da fazione, mai avuto simpatie basate su questo...e io e te siamo d'accordo su tanti tantissimi aspetti, no? O ho capito malissimo io quel che intendevi?


Era assolutamente una battuta  mal riuscita a quanto pare 
Sottolineavo che avevamo la stessa opinione indipendentemente dall'essere traditrice o meno


----------



## disincantata (8 Giugno 2014)

Forse non mi so spiegare.

se si vive insieme per quanto ci si sforzi di non litigare difficilmente figli adolescenti  non capiscono che c'è qualcosa che non va.

Una mia collega, coppia quasi inossidabile, ha scoperto il tradimento del marito dal cellulare, ha pianto mesi.

Due figli sui 20 anni.

Anche se non ha raccontato niente pensate non abbiano capito?

Sono ancora insieme ma non è come prima.

I figli hanno capito che era il padre  a far piangere la madre.

Anche se non lo fai davanti a loro se ne accorgono.  che gli dici in caso dovessero separarsi quando i figli sanno che la madre è innamorata del marito?

Sono insieme da 35 anni è non si sono mai separati per una sola notte.


----------



## AnnaBlume (8 Giugno 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Era assolutamente una battuta  mal riuscita a quanto pare
> Sottolineavo che avevamo la stessa opinione indipendentemente dall'essere traditrice o meno


ah, ok. Sorry :kiss:


----------



## Calimero (8 Giugno 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ti faccio un esempio. Sono entrata qui dopo aver tradito mio marito. Dichiarando che l'amavo. Mi hanno detto che non era possibile ecc ecc.
> Non ho pensato che mi dessero della bugiarda ma che avessero opinioni diverse dalla mia.
> Poi il tempo da ragione a chi deve


ok. mi sembrano posizioni dialettiche inconciliabili. io continuo a pensarla che le proprie percezioni andrebbero espresse. una volta che sono state smentite con motivazioni coerenti non dovrebbero essere espresse in maniera continuativa anche davanti ad un evidenza scritta e non percepita e questa risposta è anche per Anna


----------



## Nocciola (8 Giugno 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Forse non mi so spiegare.
> 
> se si vive insieme per quanto ci si sforzi di non litigare difficilmente figli adolescenti  non capiscono che c'è qualcosa che non va.
> 
> ...


La mia non è una critica voglio precisarlo. Ovvio che se ti vedono piangere due mesi mi sembra naturale che capiscono e a quel punto dire o non dire non fa differenza.


----------



## AnnaBlume (8 Giugno 2014)

Disperso ha detto:


> scrivere sulla base di percezioni non mi sembra serio. quindi sarebbe cosí perchè piú persone potrebbero avere percezioni sbagliate?


non ti sembra serio? Ma sei serio?  Qui, è tutto basato su percezioni congiunte a quello che si pensa, in generale, del mondo e delle relazioni. E' un forum! Se dovessimo parlare basandoci sulle conoscenze reali dei moventi di persone conosciute realmente staremmo, in pochi, al bar...


non è che quel che tu (generico) dici di te stesso è oro colato (e questo vale per tutti). A meno che tu non voglia avere semplicemente una cassa di risonanza...che A) non troverai, qui, a occhio e croce (sempre tu generico, eh) e B) il confronto dove sarebbe?


----------



## AnnaBlume (8 Giugno 2014)

Disperso ha detto:


> ok. mi sembrano posizioni dialettiche inconciliabili. io continuo a pensarla che le proprie percezioni andrebbero espresse. una volta che sono state smentite con motivazioni coerenti non dovrebbero essere espresse in maniera continuativa anche davanti ad un evidenza scritta e non percepita e questa risposta è anche per Anna


e che succede se le motivazioni che tu (generico) adduci, che per te sono evidenze, non risultano convincenti all'orecchio altrui? Gli altri le prendono per buone, giuste perché le hai dette tu (generico) e si passa al gioco del tressette?


----------



## disincantata (8 Giugno 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> La mia non è una critica voglio precisarlo. Ovvio che se ti vedono piangere due mesi mi sembra naturale che capiscono e a quel punto dire o non dire non fa differenza.


Ecco. 

Se sono piccoli è possibile ma adolescenti o  grandi  li freghi solo se sai fingere da premio Oscar. Dura, molto dura.


----------



## Hellseven (8 Giugno 2014)

Disperso ha detto:


> Buongiorno a tutti.
> Ieri sono andato via di casa. Mia moglie, la mia compagna, la madre di mia figlia ha scopato con un vicino di casa. Non un amico ma un buon conoscente.
> Li ho scoperti da circa una settimana e ieri non ce l'ho fatta. Sono dovuto scappare da quello schifo.
> Non riesco a parlare di come mi sento anche se le persone a me piú vicine sanno quello che é successo.
> ...


Hai ragione da vendere. Ma resisti. Per te stesso per la tua dignità . Non si risponde al peggio col peggio. Ma non per ragioni morali ma perché poi finiresti col pentirtene, per disistimarti. Ti abbraccio.


----------



## Calimero (8 Giugno 2014)

Annablume ha detto:


> che succcede se le motivazioni che tu (generico)adduci, che per te sono evidenze, non risultano convincenti all'orecchio altrui? Gli altri le prendono per buone, giuste perché le hai dette tu (generico) e si passa al gioco del tressette?


basta capirsi. tu parti quindi dal presupposto che le persone dicano fandonie a prescindere. e poi si, per me devono essere prese perbuone fino a prova contraria. se riguardano me.posso non capirle, possono sembrarmi strane per ilmio sentire. da qui a darle per quasi certe perchè ho una percezione differente ce ne dovrebbe passare. per unaquestione, secondo un mio modesto parere, di rispetto.


----------



## Calimero (8 Giugno 2014)

volevo  aspettare di parlare con lei prima di aggiornarvi,ma ve lo diró perché riguarda il discorso che si sta facendo. 
C. vuole sapere, vuole capire cosa succede. probabilmente ha tempestato di domande la madre, che alla fine le ha detto che è colpa sua, che lei fatto una cosa (evidentemente, per fortuna, non è scesa in particolari) grave nei miei riguardi e che mi ha fatto soffrire. C. me lo detto stamattina. Le ho risposto che é così,ma che sua madre le vuole bene e anche io. che qualsiasi cosa succeda le vorremmo sempre bene. ho trattenuto benissimo 'incazzatura e ho cercato di chiudere promettendole di parlarne meglio in un altro momento. lei avrebbe dovuto avvisarmi subito di questa cosa è non l'ha fatto. 
sicuramente ha un grandissimo senso di colpa e si sentirà una ...da per quello che è successo e sta cominciando a sbarellare.
domani ci vediamo per parlare. sono agguerritissimo.


----------



## AnnaBlume (8 Giugno 2014)

Disperso ha detto:


> basta capirsi. tu parti quindi dal presupposto che le persone dicano fandonie a prescindere. e poi si, per me devono essere prese perbuone fino a prova contraria. se riguardano me.posso non capirle, possono sembrarmi strane per ilmio sentire. da qui a darle per quasi certe perchè ho una percezione differente ce ne dovrebbe passare. per unaquestione, secondo un mio modesto parere, di rispetto.


ascolta, io non ho parlato né di bugie né di fandonie; anzi, mi pare che non ne abbia parlato nessuno se non tu. Però, se serve pensarlo, ti è più facile fare bianco e nero, prego (va da sé che per me la realtà è fatta da molteplici grigi). Il rispetto è un'altra cosa ancora, e non mi pare che ne sia mancato (sia rispetto a te che a Bruni, etc). Stiamo solo confrontando idee: cavolo, il forum serva a questo. Per altro, ho letto la tua ri-citazione di Hellsheaven di poco fa, nella quel parli di desiderio di sputtanare tua moglie, etc etc. Non è poi così diverso dal movente 'celato' che dicevamo in risposta ai posts di Bruni. Insomma, non è che siano desideri istintivi così poco diffusi. Però, in ogni caso, di questionare non me ne va mezza. Torno ai miei libri


----------



## disincantata (8 Giugno 2014)

Disperso ha detto:


> voleno  aspettare di parlare con lei prima di aggiornarvi,ma ve lo diró perché riguarda il discorso che si sta facendo.
> C. vuole sapere, vuole capire cosa succede. probabilmente ha tempestato di domande la madre, che alla fine le ha detto che è colpa sua, che lei fatto una cosa (evidentemente, per fortuna, non è scesa in particolari) grave nei miei riguardi e che mi ha fatto soffrire. C. me lo detto stamattina. Le ho risposto che é così,ma che sua madre le vuole bene e anche io. che qualsiasi cosa succeda le vorremmo sempre bene. ho trattenuto benissimo 'incazzatura e ho cercato di chiudere promettendole di parlarne meglio in un altro momento. lei avrebbe dovuto avvisarmi subito di questa cosa è non l'ha fatto.
> sicuramente ha un grandissimo senso di colpa e si sentirà una ...da per quello che è successo e sta cominciando a sbarellare.
> domani ci vediamo per parlare. sono agguerritissimo.


Sicuramente sei un  tipo  che sa mantenere la calma altrimenti avresti fatto cose diverse. 

L'unica è far parlare molto lei.

Si, doveva avvisarti di aver parlato con tua figlia ma tu le hai impedito di chiamarti.


----------



## Calimero (8 Giugno 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Sicuramente sei un  tipo  che sa mantenere la calma altrimenti avresti fatto cose diverse.
> 
> L'unica è far parlare molto lei.
> 
> Si, doveva avvisarti di aver parlato con tua figlia ma tu le hai impedito di chiamarti.


ti manca il pezzo che ho omesso in cui le ho detto che riguardo a C. può e deve chiamarmi ogni momento.
Penso di andarci con le migliori intenzioni. almeno per i primi 5 minuti.
tu che avresti fatto?


----------



## Nausicaa (8 Giugno 2014)

Disperso ha detto:


> ti manca il pezzo che ho omesso in cui le ho detto che riguardo a C. può e deve chiamarmi ogni momento.
> Penso di andarci con le migliori intenzioni. almeno per i primi 5 minuti.
> tu che avresti fatto?


Posso dire una cosa?
senza togliere nulla a quello che lei ha fatto.

probabilmente è spaventata, soffocata dai sensi di colpa, confusa e quant'altro. Tu sei altrettanto confuso, arrabbiato,  sconvolto.

questa è la condizione "ideale" perchè qualunque cosa dica lei, ti faccia incazzare ancora di più. Con tutta probabilità non esiste una cosa "giusta" che lei possa dire.

tutto normale eh. Solo, tienine conto magari.


----------



## disincantata (8 Giugno 2014)

Disperso ha detto:


> ti manca il pezzo che ho omesso in cui le ho detto che riguardo a C. può e deve chiamarmi ogni momento.
> Penso di andarci con le migliori intenzioni. almeno per i primi 5 minuti.
> tu che avresti fatto?


In base al mio carattere (non idilliaco) anche quando mi ripromettodi stare calma poi so di perderla.

Però dipende dalla controparte.

Se lei almeno adesso è sincera, sempre tu le faccia domande, è più facile il dialogo per quanto doloroso.

Piuttosto dipende da quello che tu ora vorresti da lei e se vuoi lei.

Potete permettervi di restare lontani per qualche mese?

Potete cambiare casa viste le circostanze?  

Avrei voglia di cambiarla io nonostante lei abiti lontano solo perché ci è entrata e chissà quante volte, immagino che averlo come vicino di casa sia un incubo.

So che si pensa tutto e il contrario di tutto in questi casi.


----------



## disincantata (8 Giugno 2014)

Nausicaa;1più più 352383 ha detto:
			
		

> Posso dire una cosa?
> senza togliere nulla a quello che lei ha fatto.
> 
> probabilmente è spaventata, soffocata dai sensi di colpa, confusa e quant'altro. Tu sei altrettanto confuso, arrabbiato,  sconvolto.
> ...


Nausicaa il tradimento è un atto talmente grave che dopo non ha senso avere 'il senso di colpa'. 

Non è successo una volta  e stop, tre mesi, sempre siano solo tre, e ancora peggio con un amico che frequentavano in famiglia.

Una donna, madre, ancora  più di un uomo, quanto ci avrà pensato prima di dire di si in quel caso????

È una scelta.

se lui non l'avesse scoperta avrebbe continuato chissà x quanto, non ha confessato lei.


----------



## Nausicaa (8 Giugno 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Nausicaa il tradimento è un atto talmente grave che dopo non ha senso avere 'il senso di colpa'.
> 
> Non è successo una volta  e stop, tre mesi, sempre siano solo tre, e ancora peggio con un amico che frequentavano in famiglia.
> 
> ...


Non era mia inte zione difenderla.

dicevo che se lo scopo di incontrarsi e parlare è cominciare un dialogo che possa, forse, portare a una soluzione positiva, si dovrebbe tenere conto che non si sta parlando da persone completamente lucide e razionali, e filtrare le proprie reazioni -giuste quanto vuoi- di rabbia, incredulità, disgusto, attraverso questa consapevolezza.

se ci si vuole "solo" sfogare è un altro paio di maniche.

dicevo che qualunque cosa dirà lei probabilmente susciterà la rabbia di lui. Che è normale che non ci siano spiegazioni, parole, che possano restituire la serenità.

Se Disperso valutasse una possibile fine del matrimonio per come andrà questo primo incontro, mi permettevo di farlo notare.


----------



## free (8 Giugno 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Nausicaa il tradimento è un atto talmente grave che dopo non ha senso avere 'il senso di colpa'.
> 
> Non è successo una volta  e stop, tre mesi, sempre siano solo tre, e ancora peggio con un amico che frequentavano in famiglia.
> 
> ...



ma infatti, Disperso si trova suo malgrado a cercare di stare in equilibrio tra la sua famiglia e i vicini (problema meno importante, ma intanto quelli lì sono...), a me personalmente non sembra uno scherzo


----------



## disincantata (8 Giugno 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Non era mia inte zione difenderla.
> 
> dicevo che se lo scopo di incontrarsi e parlare è cominciare un dialogo che possa, forse, portare a una soluzione positiva, si dovrebbe tenere conto che non si sta parlando da persone completamente lucide e razionali, e filtrare le proprie reazioni -giuste quanto vuoi- di rabbia, incredulità, disgusto, attraverso questa consapevolezza.
> 
> ...


Come sempre non mi so spiegare.

sono la prima a pensare che bisognerebbe mantenere la calma. Una calma Serafica. 

Poi appunto dipende dal carattere.

mio marito non la perde mai. Mai.

Io sempre.
Altrimenti non sarebbe riuscito a nascondere per anni tutto.

Io faccio fatica a non dirgli del mio amico. Non perché mi sento in colpa, per niente, ma perché non sono abituata.

sensi di colpa non ne ho o starei male. 

Lui sa che non mi sento di dovergli  rendere conto di niente.


----------



## Brunetta (8 Giugno 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Forse non mi so spiegare.
> 
> se si vive insieme per quanto ci si sforzi di non litigare difficilmente figli adolescenti  non capiscono che c'è qualcosa che non va.
> 
> ...


Per me è che, finché non la si vive, una persona immagina una situazione, pur nel dolore, ideale. L'ho già detto, io mettevo in conto che ci si potesse lasciare e immaginavo una situazione civile, serena  che poi non si è verificata. La realtà purtroppo non va come la immaginiamo.


----------



## disincantata (8 Giugno 2014)

[QUOc'è c'è cTE=free;1352396]ma infatti, Disperso si trova suo malgrado a cercare di stare in equilibrio tra la sua famiglia e i vicini (problema meno importante, ma intanto quelli lì sono...), a me personalmente non sembra uno scherzo[/QUOTE]

Quando c'è in ballo un tradimento sono tantissime le sfumature importanti.

Anche  il problema 'vicino di casa' non è da poco anche se arriverà dopo.

Non c'è proprio niente su cui scherzare.

Io ogni volta che esco in terrazza a casa non posso non pensare che la ringhiera in ferro battuto che con tanta solerzia e  premura ha fatto fare mio marito l'ha fatta il papa' della piccolina e con lui parlavo delle sue figlie.
Si può essere tanto stronzi? 

Infatti sto quasi sempre al mare. Almeno qui nessuno.ci ha messo piede.


----------



## Nocciola (8 Giugno 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Per me è che, finché non la si vive, una persona immagina una situazione, pur nel dolore, ideale. L'ho già detto, io mettevo in conto che ci si potesse lasciare e immaginavo una situazione civile, serena  che poi non si è verificata. La realtà purtroppo non va come la immaginiamo.


Ma non vale solo per un tradimento. Ci sono altri dolori che ci colpiscono, quindi non é detto che non si possa capire.
Io credo che molto dipenda dal carattere. Io conosco coppie che litigano davanti ai figli, qualunque sia il motivo se volano parole i figli sentono. Mi viene da pensare che in caso di catastrofe non siano in grado di gestire la cosa al di fuori dei figli anzi verrá loro naturale coinvolgerli.
Ripeto io valuto il ruolo di padre, se quel ruolo è degno di rispetto il resto non deve riguardare loro. Se non fosse così avrei un problema più grande di quello di essere tradita un qualsiasi modo, dovrei pensare di aver fatto figli con l'uomo sbagliato e di questo si che dovrei rendere conto ai miei figli


----------



## sienne (8 Giugno 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Per me è che, finché non la si vive, una persona immagina una situazione, pur nel dolore, ideale. L'ho già detto, io mettevo in conto che ci si potesse lasciare e immaginavo una situazione civile, serena  che poi non si è verificata. La realtà purtroppo non va come la immaginiamo.


Ciao

ehh ... troppe opinioni, e poche testimonianze ... 


sienne


----------



## disincantata (8 Giugno 2014)

Non c'è  romanzo film  o articolo a caso di giornale in cui non esca un tradimento.

Mica li cerco. Anzi.

Anche questi prima non mi toccavano.

Adesso a  chiunque venga tradito se potessi pagherei una vacanza e l'avvocato.

So che è una contraddizione ma è così. 

Inutile riflettere sulle ipotesi.

La realtà ti sorprende sempre.


----------



## Brunetta (8 Giugno 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma non vale solo per un tradimento. Ci sono altri dolori che ci colpiscono, quindi non é detto che non si possa capire.
> Io credo che molto dipenda dal carattere. Io conosco coppie che litigano davanti ai figli, qualunque sia il motivo se volano parole i figli sentono. Mi viene da pensare che in caso di catastrofe non siano in grado di gestire la cosa al di fuori dei figli anzi verrá loro naturale coinvolgerli.
> Ripeto io valuto il ruolo di padre, se quel ruolo è degno di rispetto il resto non deve riguardare loro. Se non fosse così avrei un problema più grande di quello di essere tradita un qualsiasi modo, dovrei pensare di aver fatto figli con l'uomo sbagliato e di questo si che dovrei rendere conto ai miei figli


Certo, vale per tutto. Ci si prefigura una situazione che non vorremmo mai vivere e si immagina come si potrebbe uscirne. A volte quando accade ci stupiamo di come ne sappiamo venir fuori ma il più delle volte è diverso da come l'avevamo immaginato.
Prima hai scritto "se piange due mesi" magari si piange tutte le notti per un anno. C'è chi perde e chi mette 10kg. Hai voglia di dire che è stata una cosa di comune accordo.


----------



## Nocciola (8 Giugno 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Certo, vale per tutto. Ci si prefigura una situazione che non vorremmo mai vivere e si immagina come si potrebbe uscirne. A volte quando accade ci stupiamo di come ne sappiamo venir fuori ma il più delle volte è diverso da come l'avevamo immaginato.
> Prima hai scritto "se piange due mesi" magari si piange tutte le notti per un anno. C'è chi perde e chi mette 10kg. Hai voglia di dire che è stata una cosa di comune accordo.


Se perdo 10 kg io nessuno se ne accorge 
Scusa la battuta
Per il resto concordo. Ovvio che bisogna avere la volontà di non farsi accorgere. Ripeto io ho pianto per mesi 4 anni fa e parecchio nell'ultimo periodo ma mai in presenza dei miei figli. 
Ognuno di noi è fatto a suo modo.


----------



## sienne (8 Giugno 2014)

Ciao

allora diciamo, che per mentire e fare teatro bisogna nascerci ...

Mia figlia già solo per picholissime cose, se ne rese conto. 
Tipo, non riuscivo più a cucinare con tanta fantasia ... 
Anche se ho continuato a scherzare e raccontare ... 

Lo stare male, è uno stato d´animo ... la dinamica cambia. 


sienne


----------



## free (8 Giugno 2014)

forse la discriminante potrebbe essere se perdi totalmente la stima nel coniuge, per cose molto gravi
allora può darsi che non lo stimi più nemmeno come genitore, e da lì non hai più remore


----------



## disincantata (8 Giugno 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma non vale solo per un tradimento. Ci sono altri dolori che ci colpiscono, quindi non é detto che non si possa capire.
> Io credo che molto dipenda dal carattere. Io conosco coppie che litigano davanti ai figli, qualunque sia il motivo se volano parole i figli sentono. Mi viene da pensare che in caso di catastrofe non siano in grado di gestire la cosa al di fuori dei figli anzi verrá loro naturale coinvolgerli.
> Ripeto io valuto il ruolo di padre, se quel ruolo è degno di rispetto il resto non deve riguardare loro. Se non fosse così avrei un problema più grande di quello di essere tradita un qualsiasi modo, dovrei pensare di aver fatto figli con l'uomo sbagliato e di questo si che dovrei rendere conto ai miei figli


Io sono una che regge bene i colpi.

mi è capitato di tutto di più. 

Però il dolore più forte in assoluto (che mai avrei pensato di provare) è stato per quello.

Non ti capaciti.

Altre lo avrebbero lasciato prima x tutto il resto. E lo meritava.


----------



## Fiammetta (8 Giugno 2014)

Disperso ha detto:


> ti sembra male.
> Molte  persone su questo forum, anche se in modo diretto e confermato e davanti a parole evidenti, continuano imperterrite a portare avanti un monologo senza confrontarsi. sembra che lo facciano per sembrare aperte e moderne, ma aperte non lo sono per niente. prova evidente ne é il fatto che non leggono o peggio lo fanno ma non interessa quello che gli altri scrivono.
> e poi hanno accusato me di non essere abbastanza aperto a quello che mi si dice.


Questa sparata quale origine ha ? che non mi sembra MK ti abbia accusato di nulla parlava di una sua opinione e in generale  o forse vuoi vivere tu la vita di MK ?


----------



## Nocciola (8 Giugno 2014)

free ha detto:


> forse la discriminante potrebbe essere se perdi totalmente la stima nel coniuge, per cose molto gravi
> allora può darsi che non lo stimi più nemmeno come genitore, e da lì non hai più remore


Esatto


----------



## Nocciola (8 Giugno 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> allora diciamo, che per mentire e fare teatro bisogna nascerci ...
> 
> ...


Vorrà dire che ho fatto figli poco sensibili che vi devo dire...


----------



## Nocciola (8 Giugno 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Io sono una che regge bene i colpi.
> 
> mi è capitato di tutto di più.
> 
> ...


Io probabilmente per esempio da quel poco che hai raccontato.
Perché perdere il lavoro o sperperare soldi é una mancanza anche verso i nostri figli per esempio.
Questo non lo avrei perdonato.


----------



## Fiammetta (8 Giugno 2014)

Disperso ha detto:


> certa su quali basi?
> certo che esistono genitori che lo farebbero per il motivo che hai in mente. esiste anche chi non lo farebbe per questo.
> devo pensare che tu non lo diresti perché la reale motivazione è che hai paura di perderli e non per preservarli?
> non lo faccio perché non ho nessuna base per non *crederti in questo topico nessuno ha mai manifestato volontà di rivelare ai figli un tradimento per vendicarsi o svelare la  slealtà dell'altro genitore eppure continuate imperterriti a dire questa cosa?*
> ma vi pare un confronto serio se dai indirettamente del bugiardo al tuo interlocutore?


Allora guarda rileggiti i tuoi primi post tra  un mesetto circa quando avrai sbollito la tua prosopopea, che vedrai dovrai fare un mea culpa.


----------



## Fiammetta (8 Giugno 2014)

MK ha detto:


> Continua tu a non volere confronti ma solo plausi. Puoi pure evitare di leggere quello che scrivo, anzi guarda inizio io per prima così ti lascio alla tua imperturbabile certezza di stare nel giusto.


Quotone :carneval:


----------



## Fiammetta (8 Giugno 2014)

Disperso ha detto:


> Buongiorno a tutti.
> Ieri sono andato via di casa. Mia moglie, la mia compagna, la madre di mia figlia ha scopato con un vicino di casa. Non un amico ma un buon conoscente.
> Li ho scoperti da circa una settimana e ieri non ce l'ho fatta. Sono dovuto scappare da quello schifo.
> Non riesco a parlare di come mi sento anche se le persone a me piú vicine sanno quello che é successo.
> ...


Qui chi ha scritto ? Tu o qualcun altro ? ripeto rileggiti tra un mese a bocce ferme e troverai che sei andato spesso in confusione ( peraltro plausibile che un tradimento come minimo destabilizza )


----------



## sienne (8 Giugno 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Vorrà dire che ho fatto figli poco sensibili che vi devo dire...



Ciao

a questo non ci avevo proprio pensato, sinceramente.

Forse, dipende di più, da una certa cultura-famigliare che si vive. 
Questo ancora non lo ho capito. 


sienne


----------



## Fiammetta (8 Giugno 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Sicuramente sei un  tipo  che sa mantenere la calma altrimenti avresti fatto cose diverse.
> 
> L'unica è far parlare molto lei.
> 
> Si, doveva avvisarti di aver parlato con tua figlia *ma tu le hai impedito di chiamarti.*


*
*Tra l'altro :singleeye:


----------



## free (8 Giugno 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Qui chi ha scritto ? Tu o qualcun altro ? ripeto rileggiti tra un mese a bocce ferme e troverai che sei andato spesso in confusione ( peraltro plausibile che un tradimento come minimo destabilizza )



mannò, ha scritto che gli vengono in mente pensieri ossessivi ma poi rinsavisce:mrgreen: e pensa che vendette etc. non lo farebbero stare meglio e non farebbero bene a sua figlia

secondo me ha fatto bene a scriverlo qui, e in quel modo


----------



## Nocciola (8 Giugno 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> a questo non ci avevo proprio pensato, sinceramente.
> 
> ...


Lo so che non ci hai pensato 
Ci ho pensato io
Altrimenti non mi spiego perchè non si accorgano di come sono stata e di come sto visto che a quanto pare altri figli si accorgono cosí facilmente di tutto.

Cosa intendi per cultura famigliare. Mi interessa


----------



## Fiammetta (8 Giugno 2014)

free ha detto:


> mannò, ha scritto che gli vengono in mente pensieri ossessivi ma poi rinsavisce:mrgreen: e pensa che vendette etc. non lo farebbero stare meglio e non farebbero bene a sua figlia
> 
> secondo me ha fatto bene a scriverlo qui, e in quel modo


 ma lo ha scritto...quindi inutile che scriva dove lo avete letto :mrgreen: !!!


----------



## free (8 Giugno 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Lo so che non ci hai pensato
> Ci ho pensato io
> Altrimenti non mi spiego perchè non si accorgano di come sono stata e di come sto visto che a quanto pare altri figli si accorgono cosí facilmente di tutto.
> 
> *Cosa intendi per cultura famigliare.* Mi interessa



forse le abitudini famigliari, che in effetti forgiano 

per es. nella mia siamo freddi e sobri, non ci abbracciamo e sbaciucchiamo a meno che non ci vediamo da lungo tempo, cosa che ho pure io e che mi è stata fatta notare dal mio compagno, le rare manifestazioni di affetto, anche se siamo molto uniti e lo dimostriamo in altri modi


----------



## free (8 Giugno 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> ma lo ha scritto...quindi inutile che scriva dove lo avete letto :mrgreen: !!!



ma potrebbe essere tipo quando pensi: questo lo ammazzo! e però poi rinsavisci subito dopo

poi non so, lo dirà lui


----------



## disincantata (8 Giugno 2014)

[QUOTCo siderurgici che Fiammetta;1352427]ma lo ha scritto...quindi inutile che scriva dove lo avete letto :mrgreen: !!![/QUOTE]

Sinceramente non capisco l'accanimento su questa cosa.

Chissà quante ne ho scritte io sulla piccolina. 

Sei infuriato. 

Inoltre appunto lui immediatamente ha scritto che non ne valeva la pena.

Sono considerazioni che a caldo si fanno.

Io lo capisco e pure tanto.

È una fortuna per lei che abiti lontano da me.


----------



## free (8 Giugno 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> [QUOTCo siderurgici che Fiammetta;1352427]ma lo ha scritto...quindi inutile che scriva dove lo avete letto :mrgreen: !!!


Sinceramente non capisco l'accanimento su questa cosa.

Chissà quante ne ho scritte io sulla piccolina. 

Sei infuriato. 

Inoltre appunto lui immediatamente ha scritto che non ne valeva la pena.

Sono considerazioni che a caldo si fanno.

Io lo capisco e pure tanto.

È una fortuna per lei che abiti lontano da me.[/QUOTE]

ma infatti, e per questo dicevo che ha anche fatto bene a scriverlo, per far capire che pensieri ha avuto


----------



## Fiammetta (8 Giugno 2014)

free ha detto:


> ma potrebbe essere tipo quando pensi: questo lo ammazzo! e però poi rinsavisci subito dopo
> 
> poi non so, lo dirà lui


Ma sicuramente !!!È nella fase primaria del post tradìmento e la confusione regna sovrana e ripeto è la norma ci son passati tutti i traditi me compresa  ma poi passa


----------



## sienne (8 Giugno 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Lo so che non ci hai pensato
> Ci ho pensato io
> Altrimenti non mi spiego perchè non si accorgano di come sono stata e di come sto visto che a quanto pare altri figli si accorgono cosí facilmente di tutto.
> 
> Cosa intendi per cultura famigliare. Mi interessa



Ciao

di come si discute (nel senso normale). 
Nel senso, i miei genitori, si sono raccontati poco. 
Così per me, era chiaro quando vi era qualcosa,
ma non chiedevo, perché non vi era l'abitudine. 
E sapevo, che se mi toccava, me lo avrebbero detto. 

Noi invece era diverso. Ci raccontavamo molto ... 
allora, forse, il figlio è anche più spinto a chiedere,
perché non capisce, perché le abitudini cambiano 
all'improvviso o in modo non più tangibile ... 

In entrambi i casi, l'affetto verso i figli non cambia.
Solo una questione di gestione ... dell'insieme ... 


sienne


----------



## Fiammetta (8 Giugno 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> [QUOTCo siderurgici che Fiammetta;1352427]ma lo ha scritto...quindi inutile che scriva dove lo avete letto :mrgreen: !!!


Sinceramente non capisco l'accanimento su questa cosa.

Chissà quante ne ho scritte io sulla piccolina. 

Sei infuriato. 

Inoltre appunto lui immediatamente ha scritto che non ne valeva la pena.

Sono considerazioni che a caldo si fanno.

Io lo capisco e pure tanto.

È una fortuna per lei che abiti lontano da me.[/QUOTE]
Ma è lui che si accanisce su post dove non è nemmeno menzionato pensando si stia bacchettando lui mentre ognuno esprime le sue opinioni e le sue esperienze ..quindi o ha la coda di paglia o è in difficoltà perché ciò che scrive e ciò che pensa ma non lo vuole ammettere. Io lo capisco,   è entrato qui pensando che tutti avrebbero " condannato alla lapidazione la moglie " ( ovviamente in senso metaforico) non è successo anzi molti lo hanno consigliato di stare solo e di far passare un po' di tempo per sbollire e affrontare con calma il dialogo inevitabile con la moglie ma  lui si incazza ... mi sembra che sia lui un tantino con il dente avvelenato e ripeto lo capisco ma siccome ogni post bacchetta chiunque forse è il caso che si dia una calmata


----------



## sienne (8 Giugno 2014)

Ciao farfalla,

rilegendomi, ho fatto una uscita infelice ... 
era più il fatto, che alcune cose le so nascondere bene,
altre proprio no ... proprio stampate in faccia, anche se rido ... 
Altri invece, possono avere un funerale dentro, e si nota poco ... 
Da lì ... scusa ...


sienne


----------



## Nocciola (8 Giugno 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> di come si discute (nel senso normale).
> Nel senso, i miei genitori, si sono raccontati poco.
> ...


Ah ok
Io ho sempre parlato molto con i miei é faccio la stessa cosa con i miei figli soprattutto con il grande. Spesso torna la sera tardi e si ferma a parlare anche se ho sonno 

Per rispondere anche  Free io sono una molto fisica abbracci e baci a gogo.


----------



## Calimero (8 Giugno 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Questa sparata quale origine ha ? che non mi sembra MK ti abbia accusato di nulla parlava di una sua opinione e in generale  o forse vuoi vivere tu la vita di MK ?


no mi spiace contraddirti ma è mk che vuole vivere le vite degli altri. io non ho messo in bocca ad altri parole o intenzioni che non ho letto. lei lo ha fatto ma non solo su cose non scritte. su addirittura su cose scritte che dicevano l'esatto contrario.


----------



## Calimero (8 Giugno 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Qui chi ha scritto ? Tu o qualcun altro ? ripeto rileggiti tra un mese a bocce ferme e troverai che sei andato spesso in confusione ( peraltro plausibile che un tradimento come minimo destabilizza )


ma poi penso che ecc.. Non lo hai letto?
che capziositá


----------



## MK (8 Giugno 2014)

Apro e richiudo. Disperso ha la grande capacità di irritarmi. Non succede spesso. Lo ringrazio per darmi questa opportunità. Forse mi ricorda come stavo io secoli fa. O forse altro, chissà, sensazioni. Passate oltre grazie. Chiudo l'OT.


----------



## Calimero (8 Giugno 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Sinceramente non capisco l'accanimento su questa cosa.
> 
> Chissà quante ne ho scritte io sulla piccolina.
> 
> ...


Ma è lui che si accanisce su post dove non è nemmeno menzionato pensando si stia bacchettando lui mentre ognuno esprime le sue opinioni e le sue esperienze ..quindi o ha la coda di paglia o è in difficoltà perché ciò che scrive e ciò che pensa ma non lo vuole ammettere. Io lo capisco,   è entrato qui pensando che tutti avrebbero " condannato alla lapidazione la moglie " ( ovviamente in senso metaforico) non è successo anzi molti lo hanno consigliato di stare solo e di far passare un po' di tempo per sbollire e affrontare con calma il dialogo inevitabile con la moglie ma  lui si incazza ... mi sembra che sia lui un tantino con il dente avvelenato e ripeto lo capisco ma siccome ogni post bacchetta chiunque forse è il caso che si dia una calmata [/QUOTE]ma che dici? ma é incredibile come si da per certo qualcosa. non ho mai pensato quello che hai scritto. da quale mio scritto lo hai dedotto?


----------



## Calimero (8 Giugno 2014)

MK ha detto:


> Apro e richiudo. Disperso ha la grande capacità di irritarmi. Non succede spesso. Lo ringrazio per darmi questa opportunità. Forse mi ricorda come stavo io secoli fa. O forse altro, chissà, sensazioni. Passate oltre grazie. Chiudo l'OT.


anche tu sei irritante quando scrivi che, a differenza di quellocheviene scritto,credi che in realtà sia il contrario. questa si che è arroganza. ti ricordo che lo hai scritto prima tu a me. ma tu non eri quella che l'unica cosa che le interessava sapere in una storia come la mia era se lei aveva negato? porca miseria che confronto


----------



## Calimero (8 Giugno 2014)

bando alle ciance. io  credo che tutti i traditori che sostengono che non dicono ai propri figli la veritá non é per preservarli ed evitargli sofferenze ma perché hanno solo paura che vengano rifiutati. altro che amore genitoriale


----------



## disincantata (8 Giugno 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ma sicuramente !!!È nella fase primaria del post tradìmento e la confusione regna sovrana e ripeto è la norma ci son passati tutti i traditi me compresa  ma poi passa


Partendo da qui è comprensibile il tutto.

Cavolo quando ci si è lasciati definitivamente e si ricomincia a vivere è facile diventare corretti..Dopo.  O quando si è traditori essere comprensivi.


----------



## disincantata (8 Giugno 2014)

Disperso ha detto:


> bando alle ciance. io  credo che tutti i traditori che sostengono che non dicono ai propri figli la veritá non é per preservarli ed evitargli sofferenze ma perché hanno solo paura che vengano rifiutati. altro che amore genitoriale


Diciamo che semplicemente si vergognano.


----------



## free (8 Giugno 2014)

ma non stavamo parlando del caso in cui il genitore tradito non dice nulla (a parte casi gravi) ai figli per non intaccare il ruolo genitoriale del genitore traditore? mica il contrario...

o fa caldo e sono io che non ho capito nulla?


----------



## Calimero (8 Giugno 2014)

e poi è anche incredibile dire che mi si dica che mi incazzo quando mi viene consigliato di prendermi tempo per riprendere con calma un dialogo quando sono io che giá prima a di scrivere me ne sono andato di casa per riflettere per fatti miei e riprendere le redini e i fili dei miei pensieri. io rispondo solo a persone che interpretano, predicono, soleggiano sul nulla. anzi  nemmeno. addirittura sul contrario.


----------



## Fiammetta (8 Giugno 2014)

Disperso ha detto:


> no mi spiace contraddirti ma è mk che vuole vivere le vite degli altri. io non ho messo in bocca ad altri parole o intenzioni che non ho letto. lei lo ha fatto ma non solo su cose non scritte. su addirittura su cose scritte che dicevano l'esatto contrario.


Se tu sei così anche nella vita privata la vedo male :singleeyeer te eh !!!non per gli altri  Spero solo sia il periodo poco felice


----------



## Calimero (8 Giugno 2014)

free ha detto:


> ma non stavamo pearlando del caso in cui il genitore che non dice nulla (a parte casi gravi) ai figli per non intaccare il ruolo genitoriale del genitore traditore? mica il contrario...
> 
> o fa caldo e sono io che non ho capito nulla?


veramente stiamo giocando a chi scrive piú castronerie tanto per fare. 
vediamo chi le spara piú grosse. poi ti dicono ad uncerto punto che siamod'accordo per poi ribadire di nuovo quello per cui non eravamo d'accordo. robe dell'altro mondo, insomma


----------



## Fiammetta (8 Giugno 2014)

Disperso ha detto:


> ma poi penso che ecc.. Non lo hai letto?
> che capziositá


Ma poi penso ect lo hai scritto solo quando ti sei accorto che non ricevevi plauso generale ... Guarda è un  po' un rito qui per molti che entrano...raccontano ed esprimono le loro intenzioni poi appena leggono pareri difformi correggono il tiro pure questo tutto normale :mrgreen:


----------



## disincantata (8 Giugno 2014)

free ha detto:


> ma non stavamo parlando del caso in cui il genitore tradito non dice nulla (a parte casi gravi) ai figli per non intaccare il ruolo genitoriale del genitore traditore? mica il contrario...
> 
> o fa caldo e sono io che non ho capito nulla?


Ovvio che mi riferivo ai casi in cui i figli lo capiscono o lo scoprono.

non è quasi mai necessario dirglielo.

nel mio caso ci ha pensato la piccolina.

Per la mia amica lo hanno  intuito i  figli.



Entrambi se ne vergognano verso i figli.  Si conoscono pure loro due ma non ne parlano.


----------



## Fiammetta (8 Giugno 2014)

Disperso ha detto:


> Ma è lui che si accanisce su post dove non è nemmeno menzionato pensando si stia bacchettando lui mentre ognuno esprime le sue opinioni e le sue esperienze ..quindi o ha la coda di paglia o è in difficoltà perché ciò che scrive e ciò che pensa ma non lo vuole ammettere. Io lo capisco,   è entrato qui pensando che tutti avrebbero " condannato alla lapidazione la moglie " ( ovviamente in senso metaforico) non è successo anzi molti lo hanno consigliato di stare solo e di far passare un po' di tempo per sbollire e affrontare con calma il dialogo inevitabile con la moglie ma  lui si incazza ... mi sembra che sia lui un tantino con il dente avvelenato e ripeto lo capisco ma siccome ogni post bacchetta chiunque forse è il caso che si dia una calmata


ma che dici? ma é incredibile come si da per certo qualcosa. non ho mai pensato quello che hai scritto. da quale mio scritto lo hai dedotto?[/QUOTE]
Dal fatto che bacchetti chiunque anche quando non si parla di te ...il mondo non gira intorno a te ... sallo


----------



## Calimero (8 Giugno 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Se tu sei così anche nella vita privata la vedo male :singleeyeer te eh !!!non per gli altri  Spero solo sia il periodo poco felice[/QUO2TE]
> anche io per te:singleeye:


----------



## Fiammetta (8 Giugno 2014)

Disperso ha detto:


> Fiammetta ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Se tu sei così anche nella vita privata la vedo male :singleeyeer te eh !!!non per gli altri  Spero solo sia il periodo poco felice[/QUO2TE]
> ...


----------



## free (8 Giugno 2014)

Disperso ha detto:


> veramente stiamo giocando a chi scrive piú castronerie tanto per fare.
> vediamo chi le spara piú grosse. poi ti dicono ad uncerto punto che siamod'accordo per poi ribadire di nuovo quello per cui non eravamo d'accordo. robe dell'altro mondo, insomma



però devi tener presente che nei 3d spesso ci si allarga ad altri casi e si generalizza, il che vuol dire che capita di commentare non riferendosi direttamente alla tua situazione
non so se mi spiego


----------



## Calimero (8 Giugno 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Disperso ha detto:
> 
> 
> > si ma infatti  quelli che mi rompono li sbatto fuori e non piango di solito Ma nemmeno gli rompo io a loro per dire  Ci mancherebbe libero arbitrio !!!!
> ...


----------



## Calimero (8 Giugno 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ma poi penso ect lo hai scritto solo quando ti sei accorto che non riceve i plauso generale. guarda è un  po' un rito qui per molti che entrano...raccontano ed esprimono le loro intenzioni poi appena leggono pareri difformi correggono il tiro pure questo tutto normale :mrgreen:


ma che dici? l'ho scritto nel primo post di apertura di questo topic e  che tu hai commentato riferendoti solo alla vendetta. primo post. nessuna risposta. ancora piú incredibile inventarsi cose come questa o come chi ha scritto che leggerei da marzo. cosa mai scrittpp e del tutto falsa


----------



## Calimero (8 Giugno 2014)

free ha detto:


> però devi tener presente che nei 3d spesso ci si allarga ad altri casi e si generalizza, il che vuol dire che capita di commentare non riferendosi direttamente alla tua situazione
> non so se mi spiego


Free so leggere.


----------



## free (8 Giugno 2014)

Disperso ha detto:


> Free so leggere.



sai che a volte i tuoi post assomigliano vagamente a quelli di un noto utente?

...che ne pensi degli svantaggiati??


----------



## Calimero (8 Giugno 2014)

Disperso ha detto:


> Buongiorno a tutti.
> Ieri sono andato via di casa. Mia moglie, la mia compagna, la madre di mia figlia ha scopato con un vicino di casa. Non un amico ma un buon conoscente.
> Li ho scoperti da circa una settimana e ieri non ce l'ho fatta. Sono dovuto scappare da quello schifo.
> Non riesco a parlare di come mi sento anche se le persone a me piú vicine sanno quello che é successo.
> ...


Cara fiammetta, rileggiti la penultima frase. e prima di scrivere cose inesatte e senza senso direi di rileggere con attenzione.


----------



## Nocciola (8 Giugno 2014)

Mi sono resa conto di aver mischiato due discorsi.
allora se mi separo perchè tradita non direi mai ai miei figli del tradimento. In questo caso credo che capirebbero che qualcosa non va, e il separarsi sarebbe la conferma ma non e necessario incolpare l'altro coniuge. Secondo me farla passare per una decisione presa insieme è la soluzione.
Nel momento in cui si fa in modo che i figli percepiscono oppure vivono situazioni "pesanti" non si può evitare di dare spiegazioni ma anche qui ci si accorda su quali dare
altro discorso vale per situazioni come la mia e di altre coppie dove la crisi c'è come coppia ma non condiziona in alcun modo la famiglia.
in questi casi mi sembra impossibile che i figli percepiscono se non c'è la volontà di farglielo percepire.


----------



## Calimero (8 Giugno 2014)

free ha detto:


> sai che a volte i tuoi post assomigliano vagamente  a quelli di un noto utente?
> 
> ...che ne pensi degli svantaggiati??


dipende da cosa intendi per svantaggiati. di chi parli? almeno so a cosa o chi ti riferisci


----------



## Calimero (8 Giugno 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Mi sono resa conto di aver mischiato due discorsi.
> allora se mi separo perchè tradita non direi mai ai miei figli del tradimento. In questo caso credo che capirebbero che qualcosa non va, e il separarsi sarebbe la conferma ma non e necessario incolpare l'altro coniuge. Secondo me farla passare per una decisione presa insieme è la soluzione.
> Nel momento in cui si fa in modo che i figli percepiscono oppure vivono situazioni "pesanti" non si può evitare di dare spiegazioni ma anche qui ci si accorda su quali dare
> altro discorso vale per situazioni come la mia e di altre coppie dove la crisi c'è come coppia ma non condiziona in alcun modo la famiglia.
> in questi casi mi sembra impossibile che i figli percepiscono se non c'è la volontà di farglielo percepire.


ma non eri d'accordo con me che in caso di ultima spiaggia ed estrema ratio si poteva anche fare?
mai significa mai


----------



## free (8 Giugno 2014)

Disperso ha detto:


> dipende da cosa intendi per svantaggiati. di chi parli? almeno so a cosa o chi ti riferisci



mi riferivo alla somiglianza di qualche tuo post con quelli dell'utente Joey Blow, quello con la pistola
ogni tanto dà dello svantaggiato a qualcuno, in pratica ha introdotto sul forum questo termine, e anche altri

ma per evitare inutili fraintendimenti ti dico che è solo un mia lieve impressione:smile:


----------



## Fiammetta (8 Giugno 2014)

Disperso ha detto:


> ma che dici? l'ho scritto nel primo post di apertura di questo topic e  che tu hai commentato riferendoti solo alla vendetta. primo post. nessuna risposta. ancora piú incredibile inventarsi cose come questa o come chi ha scritto che leggerei da marzo. cosa mai scrittpp e del tutto falsa


eh si va be... se hai letto prima di postare non ne ho idea ma non è che sia fondamentale


----------



## Calimero (8 Giugno 2014)

free ha detto:


> mi riferivo alla somiglianza di qualche tuo post con quelli dell'utente Joey Blow, quello con la pistola
> ogni tanto dà dello svantaggiato a qualcuno, in pratica ha introdotto sul forum questo termine, e anche altri
> 
> ma per evitare inutili fraintendimenti ti dico che è solo un mia lieve impressione:smile:


joey blow l'ho letto poco ma non mi dispiace. pensi che sia il suo gemello?
devo ritenermi offeso?


----------



## Fiammetta (8 Giugno 2014)

free ha detto:


> mi riferivo alla somiglianza di qualche tuo post con quelli dell'utente Joey Blow, quello con la pistola
> ogni tanto dà dello svantaggiato a qualcuno, in pratica ha introdotto sul forum questo termine, e anche altri
> 
> ma per evitare inutili fraintendimenti ti dico che è solo un mia lieve impressione:smile:


JB ti ama. Ricordalo


----------



## free (8 Giugno 2014)

Disperso ha detto:


> jJoey blogs l'ho letto poco ma non mi dispiace. pensi che sia il suo gemello?
> *devo ritenermi offeso?*



no per carità!

anche qualche risposta breve e concisa che dai...qualche assonanza ce l'avete, secondo me


----------



## free (8 Giugno 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> JB ti ama. Ricordalo



seeeeeee

ma se è un ruffianazzo


----------



## Calimero (8 Giugno 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> eh si va be... se hai letto prima di postare non ne ho idea ma non è che sia fondamentale


Non prendermi per i fondelli. la parte che riguarda te non è quella. ti ho rimesso il mio primo post. rispondi a quello. il resto era solo per fare un esempio di come ci si puó inventare cose per avvalorare una propria tesi. hai scritto che io avrei corretto il tiro dopo aver visto che  Non avevo plauso generale mentre quello che mi hai sottolineato era scritto nel mio primo post. dove non avevo avuto nemmeno una risposta. in nessun senso


----------



## Fiammetta (8 Giugno 2014)

free ha detto:


> seeeeeee
> 
> ma se è un ruffianazzo


dici ? Ma no !! forumisticamemte parlando sei il suo nick ideale


----------



## AnnaBlume (8 Giugno 2014)

free ha detto:


> ma non stavamo parlando del caso in cui il genitore tradito non dice nulla (a parte casi gravi) ai figli per non intaccare il ruolo genitoriale del genitore traditore? mica il contrario...
> 
> o fa caldo e sono io che non ho capito nulla?





free ha detto:


> però devi tener presente che nei 3d spesso ci si allarga ad altri casi e si generalizza, il che vuol dire che capita di commentare non riferendosi direttamente alla tua situazione
> non so se mi spiego


quoto i entrambi i casi (la prima citazione è quello al quale rispondevo io; la seconda: esattamente quel che ho cercato di dire nel pomeriggio)


----------



## Calimero (8 Giugno 2014)

free ha detto:


> seeeeeee
> 
> ma se è un ruffianazzo


anche io comincio a volerti bene anche se non vuoi che ti costruisca la piscina cin le mie manone:mexican:


----------



## free (8 Giugno 2014)

Disperso ha detto:


> anche io comincio a volerti bene anche se non vuoi che ti costruisca la piscina cin le mie manone:mexican:



oddio così mi fai arrossire anche i baffi!


----------



## Calimero (8 Giugno 2014)

free ha detto:


> oddio così mi fai arrossire anche i baffi!


meglio.col sole non si vedono:carneval:


----------



## free (8 Giugno 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> dici ? Ma no !! forumisticamemte parlando sei il suo nick ideale



davvero? pensa che lo volevo scambiare con stermy, ops!


----------



## Fiammetta (8 Giugno 2014)

Disperso ha detto:


> Non prendermi per i fondelli. la parte che riguarda te non è quella. ti ho rimesso il mio primo post. rispondi a quello. il resto era solo per fare un esempio di come ci si puó inventare cose per avvalorare una propria tesi. hai scritto che io avrei corretto il tiro dopo aver visto che  Non avevo plauso generale mentre quello che mi hai sottolineato era scritto nel mio primo post. dove non avevo avuto nemmeno una risposta. in nessun senso


Ma la mia opinione e' quella  e la riconfermo  :mrgreen: Sei entrato hai scritto che tua moglie non doveva cercarti, che non sapevi se dirlo agli amici , parenti ect che ci dovevi pensare, ti abbiam scritto che in questi casi èconsigliabile non partire in quarta per non pentirsi e abbiamo fatto l'esempio di figli che poi non è detto restino legati ai genitori traditi ( non è scontato) hai tu scritti che certi figli sono bimbiminkia o addirittura con problemi psicologici ( enorme stronzata ma eri sulla difensiva e ci sta ) poi quando ti è stato chiaro che non tutti applaudivano hai cominciato a scrivere che avevamo travisato ect ect ... Che poi nella realtà forse  sei più buono del pane  ma qui ti piace dare l'idea dell'uomo che non deve chiedere mai che nella tua posizione abbi pazienza e' un tantino forzato come ruolo


----------



## free (8 Giugno 2014)

Disperso ha detto:


> meglio.col sole non si vedono:carneval:



mah! 
fossi in te non ne sarei così sicuro


----------



## Fiammetta (8 Giugno 2014)

free ha detto:


> davvero? pensa che lo volevo scambiare con stermy, ops!


Povero JB Preferisci un altro ... Sarà costretto a tornare dalla cassiera


----------



## free (8 Giugno 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Povero JB Preferisci un altro ...* Sarà costretto a tornare dalla cassiera*



non credo, quello ha un sacco di ammiratrici pure qua!


----------



## Calimero (8 Giugno 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ma la mia opinione ee la riconfermo  :mrgreen: Sei entrato hai scritto che tua moglie non doveva cercarti, che non sapevi se dirlo agli amici , parenti ect che ci dovevi pensare, ti abbiam scritto che in questi casi èconsigliabile non partire in quarta per non pentirsi e abbiamo fatto l'esempio di figli che poi non è detto restino legati ai genitori traditi ( non è scontato) hai tu scritti che certi figli sono bimbiminkia o addirittura con problemi psicologici ( enorme stronzata ma eri sulla difensiva e ci sta ) poi quando ti è stato chiaro che non tutti applaudivano hai cominciato a scrivere che avevamo travisato ect ect ... Che poi nella realtà forse  sei più buono del pane  ma qui ti piace dare l'idea dell'uomo che non deve chiedere mai che nella tua posizione abbi pazienza e' un tantino forzato come ruolo


nonhai risposto. chiudiamo la polemica. che poi polemica non è perchè mi sei pure simpatica


----------



## Fiammetta (8 Giugno 2014)

free ha detto:


> non credo, quello ha un sacco di ammiratrici pure qua!


No davvero ?!?! :singleeye: Porca pupattola !!! Quindi il suo fare il rompi a ogni piè sospinto paga ?!?!  Ah però anvedi supersimpa


----------



## Calimero (8 Giugno 2014)

buona notte e se scrivo buona non è cosi così.:carneval:


----------



## free (8 Giugno 2014)

Disperso ha detto:


> nonhai risposto. chiudiamo la polemica. che poi polemica non è perchè mi sei pure simpatica



bravo!
ma senti sarei curiosa di sapere che hai detto in sintesi a quello stronzo del vicino per liberartene
se ti va di dirlo


----------



## Calimero (8 Giugno 2014)

free ha detto:


> bravo!
> ma senti sarei curiosa di sapere che hai detto in sintesi a quello stronzo del vicino per liberartene
> se ti va di dirlo


adesso vado a dormire. domani te lo scrivo


----------



## danny (9 Giugno 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Dany,
> 
> per tua figlia, se ricordi ...
> mi sono preoccupata ...
> ...



Sì.


----------



## sienne (9 Giugno 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Sì.



Ciao

non avevo dubbi ... 


sienne


----------



## Joey Blow (9 Giugno 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> No davvero ?!?! :singleeye: Porca pupattola !!! Quindi il suo fare il rompi a ogni piè sospinto paga ?!?!  Ah però anvedi supersimpa


Perchè, non sei forse anche tu una mia ammiratrice?


----------



## Sbriciolata (9 Giugno 2014)

Disperso ha detto:


> bando alle ciance. io credo che tutti i traditori che sostengono che non dicono ai propri figli la veritá non é per preservarli ed evitargli sofferenze ma perché hanno solo paura che vengano rifiutati. altro che amore genitoriale


No.
Con chi faccio sesso io, come, dove e quando non sono mai stati, e mai saranno, argomenti che intendo trattare con i miei figli. E di quello si sta parlando, diverso sarebbe se uno decidesse di lasciare la famiglia per un'altra persona(e qui il discorso sarebbe molto più complesso).
E comunque, fossanche anzicheno: chi deve parlare è, eventualmente, appunto chi ha tradito.
Faccio un discorso generale, te lo dico così non ti scaldi:
se io sono responsabile di qualcosa, io ne rendo conto, motivo e spiego.
Specie per quanto riguarda un tradimento.
Perchè il tradito, tra l'altro, di quello che è successo ha una visione parziale, inteso sia come di parte che come ridotta, non può essere quindi la persona che può spiegare a terzi cosa è successo, può dare solo la versione della parte lesa.
Comunque, per quanto riguarda tua figlia, secondo me tua moglie non ha fatto nulla di trascendentale.
A domanda ha risposto, del resto tua figlia che fosse successa una cosa grave, dal momento che sei andato via di casa, lo sapeva già. Immagino che non avesse altra scelta che rispondere, immagino non sia stato facile, e non credo avesse un particolare peso il fatto di avvisarti di quanto detto.
Si è assunta la responsabilità, onestamente E NON TUTTI LO FANNO.
Te lo dico perchè tra tante dinamiche possibili, si è comportata, date le circostanze, in modo corretto.
Ha detto che ha fatto un errore ed è vero, ha detto di averti fatto soffrire ed è vero: non credo ci sia un'ammissione più dolorosa che un genitore possa fare ad un figlio.
Non ha cercato scuse, non ha accampato un malessere tra voi a giustificazione.
Lo so che è dura, ma prendi atto che, RELATIVAMENTE ALLE CIRCOSTANZE, non potrebbe fare nulla di più.
Non può annullare ciò che è stato, magari se potesse lo farebbe.


----------



## Minerva (9 Giugno 2014)

buongiorno dipsi!


----------



## Fiammetta (9 Giugno 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Perchè, non sei forse anche tu una mia ammiratrice?


 Supersimpa 
Ora non esagerare :mrgreen:


----------



## Joey Blow (9 Giugno 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Supersimpa
> Ora non esagerare :mrgreen:


See.


----------



## birba (9 Giugno 2014)

Disperso ha detto:


> certo che é una forzatura. Non riesco ad aprirmi con chi mi é  piú vicino figurati con te (generico. mi sembra di moda:carneval.
> quindi se qualcuno é diverso da te non é credibile? porca pupazza che apertura mentale


no no, per me sei te che nn sei credibile che è diverso
cmq nn mi interessa
la tua storia è verosimile, quindi può dar adito ad un dibattito
che è proprio la funzione di un forum


----------



## Annuccia (9 Giugno 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Era assolutamente una battuta  mal riuscita a quanto pare
> Sottolineavo che avevamo la stessa opinione indipendentemente dall'essere traditrice o meno



Ciao farfi sto cercando di leggere il papiro ma ti volevo nel frattempo mandare un bacio


----------



## Nocciola (9 Giugno 2014)

Annuccia ha detto:


> Ciao farfi sto cercando di leggere il papiro ma ti volevo nel frattempo mandare un bacio



Ciao, bello rileggerti


----------



## danny (9 Giugno 2014)

Disperso ha detto:


> nonhai risposto. chiudiamo la polemica. che poi polemica non è perchè mi sei pure simpatica



Ciao Disperso...
ti ho letto tutto.
Sinceramente ti ho trovato presuntuoso e arrogante fuori misura per un forum in cui, in fin dei conti, per ora sei solo l'ultimo arrivato.
Come l'invitato a cena che si mette a criticare l'arredamento dei padroni di casa... fa l'effetto... come dire.... di quello che veramente ti sta sulle palle.
Io sinceramente spero che sia solo un momento così, ma se davvero in realtà sei così, vabbè, quella povera donna di tua moglie ne deve aver comunque passate con te in questi anni...
Ti ha tradito... ma non è che a questo punto ci facciamo un po' di analisi a capire che magari... forse... non sei quell'uomo meraviglioso che pretendi di essere... e che forse forse è meglio che si cominci a scendere dal podio per ragionare un po' in tutta umiltà su ciò che sta succedendo?
Scusa la franchezza, ma questa è la mia opinione.


----------



## Joey Blow (9 Giugno 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Ciao Disperso...
> ti ho letto tutto.
> Sinceramente ti ho trovato presuntuoso e arrogante fuori misura per un forum in cui, in fin dei conti, per ora sei solo l'ultimo arrivato.
> Come l'invitato a cena che si mette a criticare l'arredamento dei padroni di casa... fa l'effetto... come dire.... di quello che veramente ti sta sulle palle.
> ...


Non ho letto un cazzo ma questa è una fesseria. Poi parli proprio tu che ti fai rompere le noci in testa.


----------



## Annuccia (9 Giugno 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Ciao Disperso...
> ti ho letto tutto.
> Sinceramente ti ho trovato presuntuoso e arrogante fuori misura per un forum in cui, in fin dei conti, per ora sei solo l'ultimo arrivato.
> Come l'invitato a cena che si mette a criticare l'arredamento dei padroni di casa... fa l'effetto... come dire.... di quello che veramente ti sta sulle palle.
> ...






Premetto che nn ho letto tutto

ma povero...che vuol dire ultimo arrivato? Quando si è'alla canna del gas purtroppo si spara a zero..e'fresca la botta quindi concediamogli un po' di sproloquio
Sapessi quante me ne sono uscite di bocca a me quando sono arrivata quiDiamo lui il tempo di fare i calli


----------



## danny (9 Giugno 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> *Non ho letto un cazzo *ma questa è una fesseria. Poi parli proprio tu che ti fai rompere le noci in testa.


Cazzo parli se non hai letto un cazzo.
La prima fesseria è proprio quella di dire le cose se non si sa niente.


----------



## danny (9 Giugno 2014)

Annuccia ha detto:


> *Premetto che nn ho letto tutto
> *
> ma povero...che vuol dire ultimo arrivato? Quando si è'alla canna del gas purtroppo si spara a zero..e'fresca la botta quindi concediamogli un po' di sproloquio
> Sapessi quante me ne sono uscite di bocca a me quando sono arrivata quiDiamo lui il tempo di fare i calli


Io sì.
Ora: molti interventi, troppi suoi non sono inerenti alla sua storia, ma critiche verso altri del forum.
Mi chiedo perché.
Di consigli ne sono stati dati, di inviti a lasciarsi andare pure. Di tempo ne è passato.
La storia è sempre fumosa dopo 5 giorni, non ho letto risposte alle domande che sono state poste (per esempio, come ha risolto la questione col vicino).
Ho letto quasi sempre solo bacchettate nei confronti di vecchi del forum.


----------



## Sbriciolata (9 Giugno 2014)

Annuccia ha detto:


> Premetto che nn ho letto tutto
> 
> ma povero...che vuol dire ultimo arrivato? Quando si è'alla canna del gas purtroppo si spara a zero..e'fresca la botta quindi concediamogli un po' di sproloquio
> Sapessi quante me ne sono uscite di bocca a me quando sono arrivata quiDiamo lui il tempo di fare i calli


QUOTO.

@Annuccia: Ciao meraviglia, tutto a posto? un bacio


----------



## Sbriciolata (9 Giugno 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Io sì.
> Ora: molti interventi, troppi suoi non sono inerenti alla sua storia, ma critiche verso altri del forum.
> *Mi chiedo perché.
> *Di consigli ne sono stati dati, di inviti a lasciarsi andare pure. Di tempo ne è passato.
> ...


perchè in questo momento ha un grosso tormento interiore, nonchè rodimento di ...ehm.
Sarà uno incazzoso.


----------



## Joey Blow (9 Giugno 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Cazzo parli se non hai letto un cazzo.
> La prima fesseria è proprio quella di dire le cose se non si sa niente, come fai d'abitudine.


Mannò dai vaffanculo. Mò scrivere ad uno, che magari sta pure un filo con le palle girate per evidenti motivi, che siccome ha un filo di pelo sullo stomaco una roba tipo chissà quante ne può aver passate la poverina moglie (che s'è appena scopata il vicino, ricordo) non è una stronzata e pure gratuita. Sorvolo peraltro sulla cosa dell'ultimo arrivato che per l'amore di Cristo Danny non è che siamo al militare o che ne so. Scimunito.


----------



## danny (9 Giugno 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> perchè in questo momento ha un grosso tormento interiore, nonchè rodimento di ...ehm.
> *Sarà uno incazzoso.*



Probabile.


----------



## Nicka (9 Giugno 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Io sì.
> Ora: molti interventi, troppi suoi non sono inerenti alla sua storia, ma critiche verso altri del forum.
> Mi chiedo perché.
> Di consigli ne sono stati dati, di inviti a lasciarsi andare pure. Di tempo ne è passato.
> ...


Immagino e spero sia solo perchè al momento è incazzato come una biscia...


----------



## lothar57 (9 Giugno 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Ciao Disperso...
> ti ho letto tutto.
> Sinceramente ti ho trovato presuntuoso e arrogante fuori misura per un forum in cui, in fin dei conti, per ora sei solo l'ultimo arrivato.
> Come l'invitato a cena che si mette a criticare l'arredamento dei padroni di casa... fa l'effetto... come dire.... di quello che veramente ti sta sulle palle.
> ...



Dopo vado sulla collina,si dovrebbe vedere la Madunnina...e forse qualche gas che ti ottenebra la mente...dai Danny che minchia scrivesti????Cioe'la fa'cervo a primavera,e tu la chiami''povera donna''????????????


----------



## erab (9 Giugno 2014)

Premesso che non è una caserma, non è che gli "anziani" vanno rispettati a prescindere, anche
l' ultimo arrivato ha il diritto di non essere d'accordo.
Detto ciò, sarà una mia impressione, ma appena disperso ha dimostrato di non essere 
il solito tradito disperato e in lacrime, appena ha fatto capire che la schiena non l'avrebbe
piegata, è stato etichettato come arrogante e si è iniziato a insinuare che in fondo fosse colpa 
sua, cosa che trovo veramente di pessimo gusto.


----------



## danny (9 Giugno 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Mannò dai vaffanculo. Mò scrivere ad uno, che magari sta pure un filo con le palle girate per evidenti motivi, che siccome ha un filo di pelo sullo stomaco una roba tipo chissà quante ne può aver passate la poverina moglie (che s'è appena scopata il vicino, ricordo) non è una stronzata e pure gratuita. Sorvolo peraltro sulla cosa dell'ultimo arrivato che per l'amore di Cristo Danny non è che siamo al militare o che ne so. Scimunito.


Tu mi hai scritto di peggio JB appena arrivato qui, per cui va a cagare.


----------



## erab (9 Giugno 2014)

erab ha detto:


> cosa che trovo veramente di pessimo gusto.


C'ho ripensato, in effetti mi fa proprio schifo.:bleah:


----------



## Joey Blow (9 Giugno 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Tu mi hai scritto di peggio JB appena arrivato qui, per cui va a cagare.


La differenza è che io ho, ed avevo, ragione.


----------



## danny (9 Giugno 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Immagino e *spero* sia solo perchè al momento è incazzato come una biscia...



Anch'io lo penso. 
Ma vorrei anche che riuscisse ad aprirsi.
Magari anche incazzandosi quanto vuoi anche con me.
Ma dopo 5 giorni neppure qui è riuscito a lasciarsi andare.


----------



## danny (9 Giugno 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> La differenza è che io ho, ed avevo, ragione.



Sai a chi si dà la ragione?


----------



## free (9 Giugno 2014)

Disperso ha detto:


> adesso vado a dormire. domani te lo scrivo



bè?

vorrei dormire stanotte


----------



## free (9 Giugno 2014)

erab ha detto:


> Premesso che non è una caserma, non è che gli "anziani" vanno rispettati a prescindere, anche
> l' ultimo arrivato ha il diritto di non essere d'accordo.
> Detto ciò, sarà una mia impressione, ma appena disperso ha dimostrato di non essere
> il solito tradito disperato e in lacrime, appena ha fatto capire che la schiena non l'avrebbe
> ...



quoto
e secondo me è simpatico


----------



## Nicka (9 Giugno 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Anch'io lo penso.
> Ma vorrei anche che riuscisse ad aprirsi.
> Magari anche incazzandosi quanto vuoi anche con me.
> Ma dopo 5 giorni neppure qui è riuscito a lasciarsi andare.


Ognuno reagisce come gli viene naturale...ha risposto di minchia al 90% degli utenti...e che sarà mai!? Si può pure capire...
Vediamo se più avanti l'atteggiamento cambia!


----------



## Joey Blow (9 Giugno 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Sai a chi si dà la ragione?


A me.


----------



## Annuccia (9 Giugno 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ciao, bello rileggerti


Tesoro mia anche per me


----------



## sienne (9 Giugno 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Anch'io lo penso.
> Ma vorrei anche che riuscisse ad aprirsi.
> Magari anche incazzandosi quanto vuoi anche con me.
> Ma dopo 5 giorni neppure qui è riuscito a lasciarsi andare.



Ciao

su, che si sta muovendo, invece ... 
Oggi parla con la moglie ... 
Seguiamo i suoi tempi e le sue incazzature. 

Tu invece sembravi un prete. A capire tutto 
e a perdonare ancora prima,
basta che finisse e tornasse tutto come prima ... 

Siete diversi ... e di tanto pure ... 


sienne


----------



## Sbriciolata (9 Giugno 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> A me.


Bella camicia, ma non avrà le maniche troppo lunghe?


----------



## Annuccia (9 Giugno 2014)

```
b
```



Sbriciolata ha detto:


> QUOTO.
> 
> @Annuccia: Ciao meraviglia, tutto a posto? un bacio


tutto ok cara....bacio
Purtroppo nn ho tempo per collegarmi
ma vi leggo


----------



## Joey Blow (9 Giugno 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Bella camicia, ma non avrà le maniche troppo lunghe?


Sto periodo le porto arrotolate, visto che le camicie propriamente a maniche corte fanno cagare. Le polo sono ovviamente un discorso a parte.


----------



## danny (9 Giugno 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> su, che si sta muovendo, invece ...
> Oggi parla con la moglie ...
> ...


Bella questa!


----------



## danny (9 Giugno 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> A me.



Appunto.


----------



## Joey Blow (9 Giugno 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Appunto.


Danny porca puttana. Non ho ragione adesso, dì un po'.


----------



## Annuccia (9 Giugno 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Probabile.



Si
le corna pungono
Quando poi non le senti piu'
torni lucido (o quasi)

magari e'un modo per sfogarsi...la fuori magari nn ne parla perché' è' molto più semplice qui....


----------



## danny (9 Giugno 2014)

Annuccia ha detto:


> Si
> le corna pungono
> Quando poi non le senti piu'
> torni lucido (o quasi)
> ...



Probabilmente anche questo
http://www.tradimento.net/50-forum-libero/20708-io-sono
E' anche un modo per... distrarsi?


----------



## disincantata (9 Giugno 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Io probabilmente per esempio da quel poco che hai raccontato.
> Perché perdere il lavoro o sperperare soldi é una mancanza anche verso i nostri figli per esempio.
> Questo non lo avrei perdonato.


Infatti. Ho sbagliato. Questo gli ha permesso dopo di fare pure il creino.  A mie spese.


----------



## Calimero (9 Giugno 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> No.
> Con chi faccio sesso io, come, dove e quando non sono mai stati, e mai saranno, argomenti che intendo trattare con i miei figli. E di quello si sta parlando, diverso sarebbe se uno decidesse di lasciare la famiglia per un'altra persona(e qui il discorso sarebbe molto più complesso).
> E comunque, fossanche anzicheno: chi deve parlare è, eventualmente, appunto chi ha tradito.
> Faccio un discorso generale, te lo dico così non ti scaldi:
> ...


non era rivolto a te. e non lo penso. era solo per far capire a qualcuno che le proprie percezioni non sono la verità assoluta. Non si parli di confronto se poi vengono anche discusse le intenzioni, si discute su desideri non espressi dati per certezze. io non l'ho fatto e mi sono beccato pure dell'arrogante perché mi sono permesso di dire che non è serio fare il processo alle intenzioni. e non lo dico a te che sei stata una delle poche a dare il suo contributo senza avere verità in tasca. e questo per chi ha pure scritto che ti ho criticato. anzi ti ringrazio per la pazienza e la sensibilità che finora mi hai dimostrato. pur non condividendo. c'è modo è modo per dire le cose. anche quelle avverse


----------



## Calimero (9 Giugno 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> buongiorno dipsi!


ciao Minerva!


----------



## Calimero (9 Giugno 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Cazzo parli se non hai letto un cazzo.
> La prima fesseria è proprio quella di dire le cose se non si sa niente.


esattamente come hai fatto tu presupponendo e arrogandoti il diritto dimettermi al mio posto per essere l'ultimo arrivato e senza sapere nulla di me compiangere mia mogli che potrebbe averne passate tante. chissà invece tua moglie come si divertiva con te che sembri un funerale


----------



## danny (9 Giugno 2014)

Disperso ha detto:


> esattamente come hai fatto tu presupponendo e arrogandoti il diritto dimettermi al mio posto per essere l'ultimo arrivato e *senza sapere nulla di me* compiangere mia mogli che potrebbe averne passate tante. chissà invece tua moglie come si divertiva con te che sembri un funerale


Esattamente, Disperso.
Io non so nulla di te. E tu hai aperto un thread per sapere invece degli altri utenti.
Tu puoi sapere tutto di me se leggi le discussioni che ho iniziato.
Io nulla di te perché hai risposto alla cazzo quasi a tutto e nulla alle domande che ti sono state poste.
Ora, caratterialmente sono diverso, io sono un funerale.
E come dici tu tra le righe mia moglie si rompeva le palle con me.
Ma infatti, c'è una certa causalità nel tradimento.
Non è che si tradisce una volta e d'improvviso si è zoccole o maiali.
Ci sono delle ragioni. Per me, forse perché sono un funerale e mia moglie non si divertiva più con me, come ritieni tu.
Per te...?
TI voglio invitare a ragionare, non certo amo criticarti per divertimento.
Perché una famiglia, la tua come la mia, è composta da tre persone. Ed è dalle loro interazioni che nasce e cresce.
Lo hanno fatto anche con me.
Ci si passa tutti.
Sei disposto a farlo?
A bypassare la rabbia e a fare un percorso qui insieme, lasciandoti andare?
Puoi anche farlo via MP se non ci riesci pubblicamente.


----------



## Annuccia (9 Giugno 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Esattamente, Disperso.
> Io non so nulla di te. E tu hai aperto un thread per sapere invece degli altri utenti.
> Tu puoi sapere tutto di me se leggi le discussioni che ho iniziato.
> Io nulla di te perché hai risposto alla cazzo quasi a tutto e nulla alle domande che ti sono state poste.
> ...




Ho appena letto la tua storia, solo l'inizio, beh hai avuto coraggio...


----------



## Sbriciolata (9 Giugno 2014)

Disperso ha detto:


> non era rivolto a te. e non lo penso. era solo per far capire a qualcuno che le proprie percezioni non sono la verità assoluta. Non si parli di confronto se poi vengono anche discusse le intenzioni, si discute su desideri non espressi dati per certezze. io non l'ho fatto e mi sono beccato pure dell'arrogante perché mi sono permesso di dire che non è serio fare il processo alle intenzioni. e non lo dico a te che sei stata una delle poche a dare il suo contributo senza avere verità in tasca. e questo per chi ha pure scritto che ti ho criticato. anzi ti ringrazio per la pazienza e la sensibilità che finora mi hai dimostrato. pur non condividendo. c'è modo è modo per dire le cose. anche quelle avverse


allora: in fondo ad ogni post bisognerebbe sempre scrivere: secondo me.
Tante volte però, come ho fattio io prima, lo sottointendiamo.
Qui ognuno dice come la vede, da quello che ha letto.
Solo JB sostiene di avere sempre ragione:mrgreen:


----------



## Joey Blow (9 Giugno 2014)

Annuccia ha detto:


> Ho appena letto la tua storia, solo l'inizio, beh hai avuto coraggio...


Coraggio. Porca puttana.


----------



## Annuccia (9 Giugno 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Coraggio. Porca puttana.


Non ho trovato altre parole....
a parte
minchia

Ma nn mi sembrava giusto scrivere minchia
:mrgreen:M


----------



## danny (9 Giugno 2014)

Annuccia ha detto:


> Non ho trovato altre parole....
> a parte
> minchia
> 
> ...



Ero fuori: non mi capacitavo di quello che stava accadendo, non credevo assolutamente a quello che succedeva.
La cosa particolare è che rileggendo quelle parole non le sento neppure mie adesso.
Sono anche cambiato, e non poco, da allora.
Pazzesco.


----------



## Annuccia (9 Giugno 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Ero fuori: non mi capacitavo di quello che stava accadendo, non credevo assolutamente a quello che succedeva.
> La cosa particolare è che rileggendo quelle parole non le sento neppure mie adesso.
> Sono anche cambiato, e non poco, da allora.:rotfl:
> Pazzesco.



Anche disperso magari tra un po non si riconoscerà nelle robe che ha scritto
e' normale...

scusate se nn metto accenti o apostrofi ma scrivo con iPad ed è un casino....
ultimamente il mio po' è spiato....:rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (9 Giugno 2014)

Annuccia ha detto:


> Anche disperso magari tra un po non si riconoscerà nelle robe che ha scritto
> e' normale...
> 
> scusate se nn metto accenti o apostrofi ma scrivo con iPad ed è un casino....
> ultimamente il mio po' è spiato....:rotfl:


che ti spiano?


----------



## danny (9 Giugno 2014)

Annuccia ha detto:


> *Anche disperso magari tra un po non si riconoscerà nelle robe che ha scritto
> e' normale...*
> 
> scusate se nn metto accenti o apostrofi ma scrivo con iPad ed è un casino....
> ultimamente il mio po' è spiato....:rotfl:


:up:


----------



## sienne (9 Giugno 2014)

Ciao

a me, nella sua incavolatura e precarietà di parola,
sembra autentico ... e forse, più lucido di quello che crede. 
Infatti ... credo cha abbia ben colto la vastità della questione,
e questo lo lascia a dir poco senza parole ... le ritroverà ... 


sienne


----------



## Annuccia (9 Giugno 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> che ti spiano?


Solo un sospetto...ma nel dubbio...
come stai minerva?


----------



## Minerva (9 Giugno 2014)

Annuccia ha detto:


> Solo un sospetto...ma nel dubbio...
> come stai minerva?


ottimamente , anche tu spero...a parte questa cosa che ti spiano il po....po':singleeye:


----------



## Annuccia (9 Giugno 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> ottimamente , anche tu spero...a parte questa cosa che ti spiano il po....po':singleeye:



sto molto bene...la "cosa" in questione e' solo una sciocchezza figurati
che piacere ritrovarvi, anche se per poco ultimamente sono alla ricerca di un clone perché non riesco più a far nulla...


----------



## Sbriciolata (9 Giugno 2014)

Annuccia ha detto:


> sto molto bene...la "cosa" in questione e' solo una sciocchezza figurati
> che piacere ritrovarvi, anche se per poco ultimamente sono alla ricerca di un clone perché non riesco più a far nulla...


Annù, qua è tutta una polmonite...

la piccolina tutto a posto?


----------



## Annuccia (9 Giugno 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Annù, qua è tutta una polmonite...
> 
> la piccolina tutto a posto?


Si


per la polmonite ci vogliono antibiotici potenti...
forse non leggono che bisogna assumerli a stomaco pieno boh.?

la piccola sta diventando una donnina
il mio orgoglio


----------



## AnnaBlume (9 Giugno 2014)

Annuccia ha detto:


> ```
> b
> ```
> tutto ok cara....bacio
> ...


Ciao Annuccia bella! Fantastico rileggerti! Spero tu stia bene, benissimo :kiss:


----------



## Calimero (9 Giugno 2014)

Abbiamo parlato. l'ho ascoltata. mi sono arrabbiato molto perché ho dovuto sapere da C. che le aveva parlato del motivo per il quale me ne sono andato, ma non sono andato in escandescenze.
la risposta che mi ha dato è stat che ha avuto paura di chiamarmi per dirmelo. ovviamente non aveva considerato che mi sarei incazzato di piú se non lo avesse fatto, come difatti è successo.
la motivazione che ha addotto per aver "rivelato" a nostra figlia che era stata lei con il suo comportamento a causare la mia andata via di casa è stat che principalmente C. l'ha ossessionata di domande e che aveva cominciato a darle comunque la colpa. la seconda è che si sente in colpa nei nostri confronti. per aver messo in pericolo (parole sue) un rapporto quasi perfetto.ha pianto per quasi tutto il tempo.
alla fine le ho richiesto perché lo avesse fatto. ha cercato di "rifilarmi" la storia della mia mancanza di attenzioni.
A quel punto mi sono incazzato molto e ho minacciato di andarmene perché non poteva continuare a dirmi fandonie.le ho detto  che erano tutte stronzate e che poteva anche raccontarle a se stessa o qualcun altro perchè io so che rapporto avevamo e le mie attenzioni non le sono mai mancate. 
a quel punto non ha potuto più continuare perché ha capito che stavo per andarmene. mi ha detto che lui ha iniziato a corteggiarla, farle dei complimenti, di persona quando si incontravano per la strada ad esempio o via sms. la cosa ha cominciato a piacerle e lui è anche un bell' uomo (questo lo aggiungo io.anche io non sono da buttare via) e "semplicemente" ha accettato di  vederlo e da lí è nata la cosa.
Banale e semplice. le è piaciuto. 
quindi non sono riuscito più a stare lí e me ne sono andato.
è ufficiale.mia moglie è diventata una zoccola.


----------



## Eratò (9 Giugno 2014)

Disperso ha detto:


> Abbiamo parlato. l'ho ascoltata. mi sono arrabbiato molto perché ho dovuto sapere da C. che le aveva parlato del motivo per il quale me ne sono andato, ma non sono andato in escandescenze.
> la risposta che mi ha dato è stat che ha avuto paura di chiamarmi per dirmelo. ovviamente non aveva considerato che mi sarei incazzato di piú se non lo avesse fatto, come difatti è successo.
> la motivazione che ha addotto per aver "rivelato" a nostra figlia che era stata lei con il suo comportamento a causare la mia andata via di casa è stat che principalmente C. l'ha ossessionata di domande e che aveva cominciato a darle comunque la colpa. la seconda è che si sente in colpa nei nostri confronti. per aver messo in pericolo (parole sue) un rapporto quasi perfetto.ha pianto per quasi tutto il tempo.
> alla fine le ho richiesto perché lo avesse fatto. ha cercato di "rifilarmi" la storia della mia mancanza di attenzioni.
> ...


cosa pensi di fare adesso?


----------



## sienne (9 Giugno 2014)

Disperso ha detto:


> Abbiamo parlato. l'ho ascoltata. mi sono arrabbiato molto perché ho dovuto sapere da C. che le aveva parlato del motivo per il quale me ne sono andato, ma non sono andato in escandescenze.
> la risposta che mi ha dato è stat che ha avuto paura di chiamarmi per dirmelo. ovviamente non aveva considerato che mi sarei incazzato di piú se non lo avesse fatto, come difatti è successo.
> la motivazione che ha addotto per aver "rivelato" a nostra figlia che era stata lei con il suo comportamento a causare la mia andata via di casa è stat che principalmente C. l'ha ossessionata di domande e che aveva cominciato a darle comunque la colpa. la seconda è che si sente in colpa nei nostri confronti. per aver messo in pericolo (parole sue) un rapporto quasi perfetto.ha pianto per quasi tutto il tempo.
> alla fine le ho richiesto perché lo avesse fatto. ha cercato di "rifilarmi" la storia della mia mancanza di attenzioni.
> ...



Ciao

mi dispiace, mi dispiace d'avvero ... 
Quando capitano queste cose, poi pure prolungate nel tempo,
solo per il semplice fatto ... che faceva piacere ... 
ci si sente come (ausgeliefert) -> alla merce / essere in balia ... 
Nessun potere o possibilità di essere "attore" in qualche modo. 

Ti aspetta un compito molto arduo ... qualsiasi cosa tu scelga. 

Cosa intendeva però, con quasi perfetta? ... Forse un appiglio. 


sienne


----------



## Fiammetta (9 Giugno 2014)

Disperso ha detto:


> Abbiamo parlato. l'ho ascoltata. mi sono arrabbiato molto perché ho dovuto sapere da C. che le aveva parlato del motivo per il quale me ne sono andato, ma non sono andato in escandescenze.
> la risposta che mi ha dato è stat che ha avuto paura di chiamarmi per dirmelo. ovviamente non aveva considerato che mi sarei incazzato di piú se non lo avesse fatto, come difatti è successo.
> la motivazione che ha addotto per aver "rivelato" a nostra figlia che era stata lei con il suo comportamento a causare la mia andata via di casa è stat che principalmente C. l'ha ossessionata di domande e che aveva cominciato a darle comunque la colpa. la seconda è che si sente in colpa nei nostri confronti. per aver messo in pericolo (parole sue) un rapporto quasi perfetto.ha pianto per quasi tutto il tempo.
> alla fine le ho richiesto perché lo avesse fatto. ha cercato di "rifilarmi" la storia della mia mancanza di attenzioni.
> ...


Casomai ha preso una scuffia per un altro e su questo lei deve porsi domande e trovare risposte che le facciano capire cosa realmente l'ha portata a questo punto.  Direi che ora puoi cominciare a pensare cosa fare della tua vita


----------



## Calimero (9 Giugno 2014)

per Free.
ho aspettato lui sotto casa e quando'ho visto ho solo leggermente alzato il tono della voce per  chiamarlo. quel tanto che basta per fargli capire  che ero alterato.da questo è dal mio sguardo ha capito. ha cercato di farfugliare qualcosa ma l'ho interrotto dicendo che se avesse detto una sola parola sarei entrato in casa a parlare con sua moglie. 
gli ho detto che se lo avessi rivisto o saputo  che ronzava ancora intorno a mia moglie sarei andato di corsa dalla sua.
ho girato lespalle e me ne sono andato.
nessuna tragedia e nessun duello stile ok corral


----------



## Calimero (9 Giugno 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Casomai ha preso una scuffia per un altro e su questo lei deve porsi domande e trovare risposte che le facciano capire cosa realmente l'ha portata a questo punto.  Direi che ora puoi cominciare a pensare cosa fare della tua vita


ecco. adesso posso piangere e disperarmi fino a morirne


----------



## disincantata (9 Giugno 2014)

Però Strano  mio amico mi corteggiava educatamente da tre o quattro anni. Manco ricordo.

eppure non ci badavo. Rispondevo con un sorriso ai suoi inviti velati.

MIO MARITO non mi riempiva certo di attenzioni. ....anzi....avevo già il sospetto mi tradisse  se non la certezza eppure avevo in mente solo lui.

Ovviamente mi rassicurava sempre. Grandi abbracci e sesso. Io scema serena. Palle.
La mia è stata una scelta. Lo rifarei. Ovviamente  prima con il senno del poi.

Non credo che una felice e appagata caschi come una pera cotta e con un amico di famiglia.

Però la conosci tu.  

Anche se quando mentono e tanto si ha la sensazione siano estranei.


----------



## lothar57 (9 Giugno 2014)

Disperso ha detto:


> per Free.
> ho aspettato lui sotto casa e quando'ho visto ho solo leggermente alzato il tono della voce per  chiamarlo. quel tanto che basta per fargli capire  che ero alterato.da questo è dal mio sguardo ha capito. ha cercato di farfugliare qualcosa ma l'ho interrotto dicendo che se avesse detto una sola parola sarei entrato in casa a parlare con sua moglie.
> gli ho detto che se lo avessi rivisto o saputo  che ronzava ancora intorno a mia moglie sarei andato di corsa dalla sua.
> ho girato lespalle e me ne sono andato.
> nessuna tragedia e nessun duello stile ok corral




:scared::scared::scared::scared::scared::scared::scared:


----------



## Fiammetta (9 Giugno 2014)

Disperso ha detto:


> ecco. adesso posso piangere e disperarmi fino a morirne


Se vuoi piangere non c'è nulla di male anzi lo trovo un modo molto sano di sfogare la rabbia, si può par vere da soli e non è una vergogna per nessuno. Io credo che qualsiasi cosa tu decida ( e tieni sempre presente il tuo benessere e quello di tua figlia ) riuscirai a trovare una nuova stabilità ( se con tua moglie o da solo sarà il tempo e il tuo e vostro volere a stabilirlo ) ti consiglierei di leggere la storia di eagle se hai voglia


----------



## Calimero (9 Giugno 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> mi dispiace, mi dispiace d'avvero ...
> Quando capitano queste cose, poi pure prolungate nel tempo,
> ...


credo fosse un modo per dare un  valore al nostro matrimonio. quasi perfetto dice. a parole lo ha dato. nei fatti lo ha "quasi perfettamente" buttato nel cesso


----------



## disincantata (9 Giugno 2014)

Disperso ha detto:


> ecco. adesso posso piangere e disperarmi fino a morirne


Non valgono una sola delle nostre lacrime.

quando sarai più sereno ti guarderai attorno.

mi dispiace.


----------



## sienne (9 Giugno 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Però Strano  mio amico mi corteggiava educatamente da tre o quattro anni. Manco ricordo.
> 
> eppure non ci badavo. Rispondevo con un sorriso ai suoi inviti velati.
> 
> ...



Ciao 

idem ... 

ok, diciamo che sei più debole, e che caschi alle lusinghe ... 
ma non ti passa neanche una volta per la testa in tre mesi,
che caspita stai combinando ripetutamente? ... e con chi pure? ... 


sienne


----------



## Calimero (9 Giugno 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Però Strano  mio amico mi corteggiava educatamente da tre o quattro anni. Manco ricordo.
> 
> eppure non ci badavo. Rispondevo con un sorriso ai suoi inviti velati.
> 
> ...


le piaceva.tutto qui. banalmente. e io ci credo.
si dice la banalità del male no?


----------



## Calimero (9 Giugno 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Se vuoi piangere non c'è nulla di male anzi lo trovo un modo molto sano di sfogare la rabbia, si può par vere da soli e non è una vergogna per nessuno. Io credo che qualsiasi cosa tu decida ( e tieni sempre presente il tuo benessere e quello di tua figlia ) riuscirai a trovare una nuova stabilità ( se con tua moglie o da solo sarà il tempo e il tuo e vostro volere a stabilirlo ) ti consiglierei di leggere la storia di eagle se hai voglia


Non sono arrabbiato. sento pena per me stesso.


----------



## lothar57 (9 Giugno 2014)

Disperso ha detto:


> le piaceva.tutto qui. banalmente. e io ci credo.
> si dice la banalità del male no?


Caro Disperso,'e'la stessa spiegazione,che ho dato ,ad un carissimo amico.

Purtroppo si tradisce solo per quello...ma fidati e'meglio...perche'se ci si innamora...e'casino.

In bocca al lop


----------



## Calimero (9 Giugno 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Non valgono una sola delle nostre lacrime.
> 
> quando sarai più sereno ti guarderai attorno.
> 
> mi dispiace.


ma io piango per me e per C. Non per lei


----------



## disincantata (9 Giugno 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> idem ...
> 
> ...


Infatti. Durata e personaggio. Boh!


----------



## sienne (9 Giugno 2014)

Disperso ha detto:


> credo fosse un modo per dare un  valore al nostro matrimonio. quasi perfetto dice. a parole lo ha dato. nei fatti lo ha "quasi perfettamente" buttato nel cesso




Ciao

credo, che non è al matrimonio che bisogna dare il valore,
ma alla persona con qui si condivide un progetto di vita. 

Poi stimare e amare una persona tantissimo, ma riconoscere 
che una condivisione di vita non funziona ... sono due cose diverse. 

C'è da chiedersi o lei dovrebbe chiedersi ... quando è venuto a mancare
questo legame stretto con te, per ignorarti in tal modo? ... Cosa è accaduto?

Le cose non capitano così per caso ... siamo noi, che scegliamo ... 


sienne


----------



## Calimero (9 Giugno 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> credo, che non è al matrimonio che bisogna dare il valore,
> ma alla persona con qui si condivide un progetto di vita.
> ...


mi pare abbia scelto. scelto di scoparsi il vicino di casa


----------



## Nausicaa (9 Giugno 2014)

Disperso ha detto:


> Abbiamo parlato. l'ho ascoltata. mi sono arrabbiato molto perché ho dovuto sapere da C. che le aveva parlato del motivo per il quale me ne sono andato, ma non sono andato in escandescenze.
> la risposta che mi ha dato è stat che ha avuto paura di chiamarmi per dirmelo. ovviamente non aveva considerato che mi sarei incazzato di piú se non lo avesse fatto, come difatti è successo.
> la motivazione che ha addotto per aver "rivelato" a nostra figlia che era stata lei con il suo comportamento a causare la mia andata via di casa è stat che principalmente C. l'ha ossessionata di domande e che aveva cominciato a darle comunque la colpa. la seconda è che si sente in colpa nei nostri confronti. per aver messo in pericolo (parole sue) un rapporto quasi perfetto.ha pianto per quasi tutto il tempo.
> alla fine le ho richiesto perché lo avesse fatto. ha cercato di "rifilarmi" la storia della mia mancanza di attenzioni.
> ...


disperso, scusa solo una cosa.
quando mio marito mi ha scoperto, mi ha chiesto il perchè. Gliel'ho detto, tutto e completamente.
si è incazzato come una bestia a sentire le motivazioni, ha detto che non erano vere e stavo mentendo per darmi delle giustificazioni.
e visto che io mi sentivo -ero- in colpa, dal momento che il suo dolore mi attraversava come una lama, dal momento che ero debole di fronte a lui, ho cercato -più o meno inconsciamente- di dargli le risposte che invece lui avrebbe trovato plausibili e comprensibili.
ovvero che ero una zoccola.

vedi tu se non potresti pensare un briciolo ancora alle prime motivazioni -e nota che distinguo motivazioni e giustificazioni - di tua moglie.

anche solo... Tu le dedicavi le solite attenzioni e lei peró, personalmente, come donna e non come moglie, era in crisi e ha percepito una mancanza di attenzioni.

magari hai ragione tu eh. Ma reagire alle sue parole come hai reagito tu rischia che lei, le sue verità, non riesca mai più a dirtele.


----------



## disincantata (9 Giugno 2014)

Diversare una lacrima neppure 352862 ha detto:
			
		

> ma io piango per me e per C. Non per lei


Pure io piangevo pe me e  per le mie figlie ma ne vale la pena?

Oggi non verserei una lacrima neppure al suo funerale e viviamo a part-time ancora insieme.

Già dato è dato troppo.

B a s t a.

Per tua figlia mi dispiace molto.

La mia purtroppo è stata coinvolta  direttamente dalla piccolina.

ha pianto non so quanto il primo giorno.

Più di  me che ero fuori di testa. Ora sopporta poco il padre che non osa fiatare con lei. Non ha alcuna autorevolezza su di loro. Perso tutto. Purtroppo.


----------



## Fiammetta (9 Giugno 2014)

Disperso ha detto:


> Non sono arrabbiato. sento pena per me stesso.


Pena no non devi che non  ne  hai motivo, dispiacere perché una cosa importante si è rotta forse irrimediabilmente ( ma non è detto) si, molto dolore per questo ma si supera vedrai certo deve passare un po' di tempo


----------



## Calimero (9 Giugno 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Pure io piangevo pe me e  per le mie figlie ma ne vale la pena?
> 
> Oggi non verserei una lacrima neppure al suo funerale e viviamo a part-time ancora insieme.
> 
> ...


hai ragione. Ma non posso controllarmi


----------



## disincantata (9 Giugno 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> credo, che non è al matrimonio che bisogna dare il valore,
> ma alla persona con cui si condivide un progetto di vita.
> ...


Lo penso anch'io. Se lei è una donna matura.


----------



## sienne (9 Giugno 2014)

Ciao


un passo indietro. 
Cosa intende lei con QUASI PERFETTO 
e poco apprezzata o considerata da te?

È un appiglio ... per capire. 
Proprio perché le cose non capitano così ... 


sienne


----------



## Calimero (9 Giugno 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> disperso, scusa solo una cosa.
> quando mio marito mi ha scoperto, mi ha chiesto il perchè. Gliel'ho detto, tutto e completamente.
> si è incazzato come una bestia a sentire le motivazioni, ha detto che non erano vere e stavo mentendo per darmi delle giustificazioni.
> e visto che io mi sentivo -ero- in colpa, dal momento che il suo dolore mi attraversava come una lama, dal momento che ero debole di fronte a lui, ho cercato -più o meno inconsciamente- di dargli le risposte che invece lui avrebbe trovato plausibili e comprensibili.
> ...


adesso non riesco a pensarci. 
abbiamo sempre parlato molto e di tutto. se avesse avuto un problema con me avrebbe dovuto parlarne. Non farsi irretire dal vicino di casa (porca puttana troia) e scoparselo per tre mesi. doppio tradimento


----------



## sienne (9 Giugno 2014)

Disperso ha detto:


> adesso non riesco a pensarci.
> abbiamo sempre parlato molto e di tutto. se avesse avuto un problema con me avrebbe dovuto parlarne. Non farsi irretire dal vicino di casa (porca puritana troia). doppio tradimento



Ciao

vero ... 

ma in questi giorni non ti ha contattato neanche per C. 
Probabilmente, per non farti arrabbiare ancora di più ... 

Lo noti? ... Anche se parlavate tanto ... da una parte però,
questo comportamento è anche un segno di qualcuno che si adegua ... 
e sicuramente in molte cose era (è) in accordo ... 
ma forse un po' muta per timore è stata ... 

Nessuna giustificazione ... solo percorsi possibili per capire ... 


sienne


----------



## Calimero (9 Giugno 2014)

maledetto tablet di merda!!!!!!!!
domani mi compro un pc


----------



## Fiammetta (9 Giugno 2014)

Disperso ha detto:


> maledetto tablet di merda!!!!!!!!
> domani mi compro un pc


Ti ha cancellato ?


----------



## Calimero (9 Giugno 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> vero ...
> 
> ...


Non è il mio comportamento usuale sienne.


----------



## Calimero (9 Giugno 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ti ha cancellato ?


no mi scrive cose diverse da quelle che voglio. se non cancellassi o modificassi non capiresti nulla di quello che scrivo. 
è il completamento automatico della tastiera.


----------



## Calimero (9 Giugno 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Lo penso anch'io. Se lei è una donna matura.


avràfinto di esserlo fino a dieci giorni fa


----------



## Calimero (9 Giugno 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> 
> un passo indietro.
> ...


per ora non sono in grado di ascoltare altro.


----------



## erab (9 Giugno 2014)

Disperso ha detto:


> Abbiamo parlato. l'ho ascoltata. mi sono arrabbiato molto perché ho dovuto sapere da C. che le aveva parlato del motivo per il quale me ne sono andato, ma non sono andato in escandescenze.
> la risposta che mi ha dato è stat che ha avuto paura di chiamarmi per dirmelo. ovviamente non aveva considerato che mi sarei incazzato di piú se non lo avesse fatto, come difatti è successo.
> la motivazione che ha addotto per aver "rivelato" a nostra figlia che era stata lei con il suo comportamento a causare la mia andata via di casa è stat che principalmente C. l'ha ossessionata di domande e che aveva cominciato a darle comunque la colpa. la seconda è che si sente in colpa nei nostri confronti. per aver messo in pericolo (parole sue) un rapporto quasi perfetto.ha pianto per quasi tutto il tempo.
> alla fine le ho richiesto perché lo avesse fatto. ha cercato di "rifilarmi" la storia della mia mancanza di attenzioni.
> ...


Calmati, respira e cerca di distrarti.
Inutile aspettarsi che ti dica il motivo, non lo sa.
Non è una zoccola ma non considerarla per la donna che hai sposato, ora non lo 
è, probabilmente ha vissuto per tre mesi al di fuori dalla realtà e ora è precipitata 
al suolo e non riesce a capacitarsi di cosa abbia fatto.
Prenditi tempo, detta le tue condizioni, quelle che possono permetterti di 
sopportare la situazione e valutala dai suoi comportamenti, non da quello che dice.
Preparati, ci vorrà tempo, non settimane o mesi ma anni.
Nel mentre concentrati su di te e su tua figlia, comunque non puoi fare altro al momento.


----------



## Calimero (9 Giugno 2014)

erab ha detto:


> Calmati, respira e cerca di distrarti.
> Inutile aspettarsi che ti dica il motivo, non lo sa.
> Non è una zoccola ma non considerarla per la donna che hai sposato, ora non lo
> è, probabilmente ha vissuto per tre mesi al di fuori dalla realtà e ora è precipitata
> ...


se si sente così allora siamo in due


----------



## erab (9 Giugno 2014)

Disperso ha detto:


> se si sente così allora siamo in due


Lo so, è per questo che ora non dovete prendere decisioni.


----------



## Calimero (9 Giugno 2014)

erab ha detto:


> Lo so, è per questo che ora non dovete prendere decisioni.


Non ne ho nessuna intenzione. oggi poi


----------



## Brunetta (9 Giugno 2014)

erab ha detto:


> Calmati, respira e cerca di distrarti.
> Inutile aspettarsi che ti dica il motivo, non lo sa.
> Non è una zoccola ma non considerarla per la donna che hai sposato, ora non lo
> è, probabilmente ha vissuto per tre mesi al di fuori dalla realtà e ora è precipitata
> ...


Concordo.
Si può stare benissimo in una relazione ma è quella relazione. In un altro rapporto ci si sente diversi, coinvolti, emozionati, giovani.
E' una debolezza. Si vorrebbe che per non fare del male si riuscisse a evitare di tradire e fare del male.
Devi riflettere perché quello che ora ti sembra imperdonabile potrebbe essere perdonabile.


----------



## Eliade (9 Giugno 2014)

Disperso ha detto:


> Abbiamo parlato. l'ho ascoltata. mi sono arrabbiato molto perché ho dovuto sapere da C. che le aveva parlato del motivo per il quale me ne sono andato, ma non sono andato in escandescenze.
> la risposta che mi ha dato è stat che ha avuto paura di chiamarmi per dirmelo. ovviamente non aveva considerato che mi sarei incazzato di piú se non lo avesse fatto, come difatti è successo.
> la motivazione che ha addotto per aver "rivelato" a nostra figlia che era stata lei con il suo comportamento a causare la mia andata via di casa è stat che principalmente C. l'ha ossessionata di domande e che aveva cominciato a darle comunque la colpa. la seconda è che si sente in colpa nei nostri confronti. per aver messo in pericolo (parole sue) un rapporto quasi perfetto.ha pianto per quasi tutto il tempo.
> alla fine le ho richiesto perché lo avesse fatto. ha cercato di "rifilarmi" la storia della mia mancanza di attenzioni.
> ...


Mah, zoccola non so...non mi sembra un grado di zoccolaggine così elevato da darle questo attributo.
Però, magari, un tantinello stronza lo è, visto che voleva defilarsi con la solita storia delle attenzioni, decisamente inflazionata.
La verità è che le "attenzioni" che le mancavano erano quelle data dal nuovo...se può esserti di consolazione (magrissima..), non avresti mai potuto competere con l'eccitazione del nuovo e del proibito (soprattutto quando è fatto sottobanco).


----------



## Fiammetta (9 Giugno 2014)

Disperso ha detto:


> no mi scrive cose diverse da quelle che voglio. se non cancellassi o modificassi non capiresti nulla di quello che scrivo.
> è il completamento automatico della tastiera.


Lo so uso anche io iPad :carneval: qualche volta rinuncio a correggere


----------



## disincantata (9 Giugno 2014)

Disperso ha detto:


> no mi scrive cose è quote e da quelle che voglio. se non cancellassi o modificassi non capiresti nulla di quello che scrivo.
> è il completamento automatico della tastiera.


È normale purtroppo.  O confermi parola x parola o modifichi. 

Io ho qui pure il PC, a dire il vero ne ho tre, vergogna, 
ma x pigrizia uso lo Smart Phone ma è limitato.


 Pensare che non lo volevo. Mia figlia si e' pentita di avermelo regalato.

È qui vicino a me e mi ha imposto di togliere la suoneria xche' scrivo troppo e sta guardando un film.


Il mio Angelo.


----------



## Joey Blow (9 Giugno 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> È normale purtroppo.  O confermi parola x parola o modifichi.
> 
> Io ho qui pure il PC, a dire il vero ne ho tre, vergogna,
> ma x pigrizia uso lo Smart Phone ma è limitato.
> ...


Salutamela, oh!


----------



## disincantata (9 Giugno 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Salutamela, oh!


Fatto.


----------



## danny (10 Giugno 2014)

Disperso ha detto:


> adesso non riesco a pensarci.
> abbiamo sempre parlato molto e di tutto. se avesse avuto un problema con me avrebbe dovuto parlarne. Non farsi irretire dal vicino di casa (porca puttana troia) e scoparselo per tre mesi. doppio tradimento



Ciao Disperso, 
molte delle cose che hai scritto le ho condivise, a suo tempo.
Anch'io pensavo che noi parlavamo sempre molto e di tutto.
Allo stesso modo vedevo mia moglie come una zoccola.
E via dicendo.
Queste storie si assomigliano tutte per una certa parte, cambiano le persone, i particolari, ma ci si trova sempre a fare i conti con un'analogia di sentimenti ed emozioni che le accomuna.
A mente fredda - la mia - è più facile osservare la situazione e comprendere quello che sta accadendo, quando si è dentro no. Anche perché si è dominati dall'ansia e dalla rabbia, e questo ci rende inevitabilmente ciechi, sordi, incapaci comunque di individuare un percorso.
Posso dirti che sicuramente tua moglie non è una zoccola. E' una persona, che ha le sue pulsioni, i suoi problemi, i suoi desideri, una sfera emotiva che non condivide totalmente con te e con nessuno.
Per quanto noi si ritenga l'altro parzialmente in simbiosi comunicativa con noi, questo non accade mai. Ci sono delle parti che riserviamo opportunisticamente solo per noi per varie ragioni.
Non sempre una relazione extraconiugale viene vissuta come un tradimento da chi la commette: per molte persone è un'evasione, un bisogno contingente, un'emozione, una riscoperta di sé... tante cose che a chi viene tradito poco importa sapere, almeno inizialmente, perché vede ovviamente solo "il tradimento". E la fine di un certo modo di relazionare con l'altra/o.
Ognuno di noi è una realtà complessa, chi più, chi meno, in cui determinate "personalità" contrastanti possono convivere: a noi generalmente interessa conoscerne quelle che ci piacciono di più di una persona. A me molti vedono come una persona buona e generosa: lo sono, in parte, ma ovviamente ho anche una mia certa dose di egoismo.
Che non a tutti fa piacere vedere. O scoprire. 
Vedi, è anche per egoismo oltre che per amore che si fanno certe cose...
Anche mia moglie ha avuto tre mesi di storia, ma io l'ho scoperto solo dopo un mese, e per due sono andato avanti conoscendo la parte bugiarda di mia moglie, raccogliendo menzogne, invenzioni, umiliazioni: non credere stessi bene. Non dormivo di notte, piangevo, mi arrabbiavo. Ero talmente fuori che la cosa traspariva anche se tacevo. Più di tutte vedevo mia figlia.
Ieri sera eravamo tutti e tre nel lettone e lei, mia figlia, mi abbracciava contenta.
Ecco: egoisticamente per riavere queste e altre cose si va avanti, si tiene duro, si ingoia dolore e rabbia quando capita, ed è capitato spesso. Perché se di un temporale si è trattato, quando va via ritorna il sole.
Io ho avuto due persone almeno forse qualcuna in più che mi hanno aiutato molto, su questo forum. Che mi hanno saputo sorreggere nei momenti peggiori, e senza di loro forse non avrei saputo cosa fare.
Per questo me la sono presa quando hai criticato le persone del forum: a me hanno aiutato.
Lascia perdere i commenti un po' perditempo che trovi scritti ogni tanto, c'è qualche angolo cazzaro.
Ma i più vogliono solo condividere la loro esperienza ed evitare che tu faccia errori che potresti pagare non poco, e dai quali è poi difficile tornare indietro.


----------



## danny (10 Giugno 2014)

Ora: non voglio né posso commentare la storia di tua moglie perché non la conosco.
Posso dirti qualcosa della mia, dalla quale tu possa partire per capire cosa è accaduto.
Senza nascondere la verità, se vuoi ricostruire.
Ogni tradimento ha una sua ragione e comprenderla anche solo in parte ci può aiutare a capire e accettare l'altro anche quando ci fa molto male. Questo non è il "perdono": non c'è nulla da perdonare, ma c'è molto da capire. Se si vuole. E nulla da giustificare, si intende.
La nostra vita prima di tutto questa era quella di una coppia che si conosce da più di 20 anni, con una figlia che ti assorbe gran parte del tempo. E con una serie di traumi e situazioni negative che ci avevano stressato.
Mia moglie aveva perso entrambi i genitori in maniera traumatica e improvvisa con la bimba ancora piccola.
A questo si erano aggiunti problemi e conseguenti frustrazioni lavorative. Nel 2013 io ho avuto coliche renali random più dolori per 6 mesi, lei durante l'estate un'emorragia in spiaggia che si è protratta per giorni, che si è stabilizzata solo con una cura ormonale.
Ci siamo trovati a fare i conti con la morte e l'invecchiamento, e a nessuno fa piacere questo. 
Io una mia via di fuga l'avevo trovata in alcuni hobby che mi assorbivano e mi allontanavano in parte e non volontariamente anche da mia moglie.
Lei ha colto un'occasione sul lavoro. Uno che come al solito è stato in grado di farla sentire desiderabile, bella, ancora giovane, ancora degna di vivere. Oltre i 40 non sono cose da poco. 
Dopo tre mesi è finita. Anche a causa mia. Ma sarebbe terminata ugualmente prima o poi, questo per ragioni che man mano tu comprenderai. Diciamo che il terrore del tuo vicino quando ha saputo che ne eri a conoscenza basta a farti comprendere una delle ragioni per cui questa storia sarebbe durata quel che doveva durare.
Per poi riavere tua moglie comunque al tuo fianco, senza che tu te ne rendessi neppure conto. Se non l'avessi scoperto, si intende.
Ora tutto è più doloroso e difficile.
Ma capire le ragioni dell'altro è necessario per non sputargli in faccia ogni volta che lo vediamo.
E' un percorso doloroso: non basta ottenere spiegazioni da chi ha tradito, tieni conto che neppure il punto di vista del traditore è comunque "lucido" ... è in una condizione a volte di incoscienza che in alcuni casi come per mia moglie diventa pure di onnipotenza. Lei poi aveva pure dei picchi ormonali... lasciamo perdere.


----------



## danny (10 Giugno 2014)

Quando è solo una sbandata se ne esce.
Cambiati nel rapporto, sicuramente, ma se ne può uscire.
Io sono cambiato. 
E' stato un trauma, un altro, che mi ha permesso di guardarmi allo specchio in maniera disincantata.
E mi son visto per quello che ero diventato.
Ho cominciato ad amarmi di più, dopo.
E a lasciarmi andare anche nell'amare chi avevo accanto, senza più le ansie e le paure di cui soffrivo prima.
La mia rigidità erano la mia vecchiaia. 
Me ne ero già accorto, ma la mia pigrizia mi impediva di risalire la china.
Ho dovuto farlo.
Spero Disperso di riuscire ad aiutarti, credimi.
Come è stato per me.


----------



## sienne (10 Giugno 2014)

Ciao

buongiorno ... 


così come le storie si possono assomigliare,
così si distinguono nettamente l'una dall'altra ... 

Il fatto è, che si può filosofare e psicologizzare quanto si vuole.
Nulla giustifica un tradimento. Si ritorna sempre lì ... 
Perciò ... alla fine, o si accetta il fattaccio e ci si reinventa,
o si continua ognuno per sé ... rimanendo genitori ... 


sienne


----------



## danny (10 Giugno 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> buongiorno ...
> 
> ...


Vero.
Lo si accetta, lo si comprende, lo si sublima, lo si pareggia, lo si vendica, qualsiasi reazione volta a superarlo.
E a volte non ce la si fa e tutto finisce.
Ed è sempre è al tradito che incombe maggiormente la scelta di come reagire.


----------



## Eratò (10 Giugno 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> buongiorno ...
> 
> ...


Brava.È proprio così. Si possono scrivere libri interi sui perché e sui come ma il tradimento rimane un atto grave che si poteva evitare.È non bisogna digerire solo il tradimento ma anche il fatto che qualsiasi scelta si faccia dopo
sarà sempre e cmq dolorosa.È come sviluppare una tolleranza alla sofferenza...Buongiorno:smile:


----------



## sienne (10 Giugno 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Vero.
> Lo si accetta, lo si comprende, lo si sublima, lo si pareggia, lo si vendica, qualsiasi reazione volta a superarlo.
> E a volte non ce la si fa e tutto finisce.
> Ed è sempre è al tradito che incombe maggiormente la scelta di come reagire.



Ciao,

vero. 
Ma il come si pone il traditore, può aiutare veramente tanto. 
Un pentimento sentito ... fa crescere tanto la persona ... 

Ma purtroppo - forse è solo ultimamente, non so - leggiamo spesso,
che il traditore non vuole fare una terapia, non si sente di aver fatto chi sa cosa ...
vuole essere coccolato, vuole essere capito ... alla faccia dell'empatia ... 

A volte il traditore non si rende conto di una cosa: mentre tradiva, 
ha familiarizzato con la situazione ... piano piano. E pretende, che 
il tradito pure capisca al volo ... appena scoperto ... 

Oggi generalizzo ... ma sappiamo tutti, che non è così ... 


sienne


----------



## danny (10 Giugno 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> vero.
> Ma il come si pone il traditore, può aiutare veramente tanto.
> ...


Diciamo che emerge la personalità di ognuno di noi proprio in questi casi.
Quello che ho messo in grassetto può avere diverse ragioni.
Che il coniuge, che conosce abbastanza bene chi si trova di fronte, dovrebbe saper attribuire.
Una cosa che mi ha stupito comunque  e che ho scoperto a seguito di tutta questa storia è la diffusione delle relazioni extraconiugali in determinati ambiti, lavorativi e anagrafici.
Riguardo al pentimento... tu sai che non ci credo.
Il traditore pensa a salvare capra e cavoli: scoperto, spera di non subire troppe conseguenze e basta.
Il pentimento è un atto di genuflessione, ma personalmente non lo trovo credibile.
Perché una persona dovrebbe pentirsi di aver scelto di scoparsi un altro e di essere stato bene per un certo periodo con un'altra persona?
E se non fosse stato scoperto... si sarebbe pentito ugualmente?
Uhm...
A mio parere, no.
Preferisco a quel punto che tutte le carte vengano messe sul tavolo, senza riti o finzioni particolari.
Mi hai tradito? L'ho scoperto?
Col tuo comportamento mi hai fatto male. Il tuo egoismo può far male agli altri, devi saperlo: a me, a nostra figlia ma anche a te.
Devi esserne consapevole.
Il pentimento tardivo dopo non serve a nulla.
Pensaci prima di causare sofferenze inutili.


----------



## ilnikko (10 Giugno 2014)

Eliade ha detto:


> Mah, zoccola non so...non mi sembra un grado di zoccolaggine così elevato da darle questo attributo.
> Però, magari, un tantinello stronza lo è, visto che voleva defilarsi con la solita storia delle attenzioni, decisamente inflazionata.
> *La verità è che le "attenzioni" che le mancavano erano quelle data dal nuovo...se può esserti di consolazione (magrissima..), non avresti mai potuto competere con l'eccitazione del nuovo e del proibito (soprattutto quando è fatto sottobanco*).


Pura. Semplice. Cruda. Come è sempre la verità.
Disperso ti aspetta un percorso non breve,in un caso o nell'altro. Ci sono persone,come Danny che a distanza di qualche mese parlano al passato come se si trattasse di cose accadute in un' altra vita. Il piu' delle volte pero',come me,dopo qualche anno ci sono momenti in cui ti sale ancora una carogna che manco il giustiziere della notte...
in bocca al lupo


----------



## danny (10 Giugno 2014)

ilnikko ha detto:


> Pura. Semplice. Cruda. Come è sempre la verità.
> Disperso ti aspetta un percorso non breve,in un caso o nell'altro. C*i sono persone,come Danny che a distanza di qualche mese parlano al passato come se si trattasse di cose accadute in un' altra vita.* Il piu' delle volte pero',come me,dopo qualche anno ci sono momenti in cui ti sale ancora una carogna che manco il giustiziere della notte...
> in bocca al lupo


Parlo al passato ma ne parlo: è una diga tra un prima e un dopo, che ha cambiato anche me.
Esiste ancora dentro me.
Non è una carogna. E' un'altra cosa.
L'equilibrio è arrivato con due persone diverse da prima.
Certe sensazioni e certi desideri non li dico a nessuno.


----------



## Joey Blow (10 Giugno 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Parlo al passato ma ne parlo: è una diga tra un prima e un dopo, che ha cambiato anche me.
> Esiste ancora dentro me.
> Non è una carogna. E' un'altra cosa.
> L'equilibrio è arrivato con due persone diverse da prima.
> Certe sensazioni e certi desideri non li dico a nessuno.


Vorresti che tua moglie ti scopasse con uno strap on?


----------



## Sbriciolata (10 Giugno 2014)

Disperso ha detto:


> Abbiamo parlato. l'ho ascoltata. mi sono arrabbiato molto perché ho dovuto sapere da C. che le aveva parlato del motivo per il quale me ne sono andato, ma non sono andato in escandescenze.
> la risposta che mi ha dato è stat che ha avuto paura di chiamarmi per dirmelo. ovviamente non aveva considerato che mi sarei incazzato di piú se non lo avesse fatto, come difatti è successo.
> la motivazione che ha addotto per aver "rivelato" a nostra figlia che era stata lei con il suo comportamento a causare la mia andata via di casa è stat che principalmente C. l'ha ossessionata di domande e che aveva cominciato a darle comunque la colpa. la seconda è che si sente in colpa nei nostri confronti. per aver messo in pericolo (parole sue) un rapporto quasi perfetto.ha pianto per quasi tutto il tempo.
> alla fine le ho richiesto perché lo avesse fatto. ha cercato di "rifilarmi" la storia della mia mancanza di attenzioni.
> ...


con tutta la comprensione del mondo... ma che ti aspettavi che dicesse?
Questo intendevo quando dicevo che qualunque cosa possa dire il traditore al tradito non andrà comunque bene.
Non è possibile una spiegazione migliore di un'altra.
Tua moglie non è diventata una zoccola, ha avuto una debolezza, ha preso una sbandata, si è sentita lusingata e ha ceduto alle lusinghe.
E' cominciata come una cosa innocente poi innocente non è più stata.
La verità è che l'unica cosa che avrebbe potuto dirti che non ti facesse incazzare come una iena era che lui l'avesse drogata la prima volta poi ricattata per le altre, o una roba del genere.
Tu che spiegazione ti aspettavi?


----------



## free (10 Giugno 2014)

ciao desaparecido, vabbè mi sembri un po' drastico ma è logico, tutto troppo recente
a tua moglie secondo me piaceva il tipo e le novità che le portava, niente di più, niente di meno
ha fatto una scelta rischiosa, vicino compreso, e infatti il rischio si è concretizzato in un disastro, però non è mica detto che non possiate riconciliarvi, col tempo

e complimenti per i nervi saldi col vicinato:mrgreen:


----------



## lothar57 (10 Giugno 2014)

Eliade ha detto:


> Mah, zoccola non so...non mi sembra un grado di zoccolaggine così elevato da darle questo attributo.
> Però, magari, un tantinello stronza lo è, visto che voleva defilarsi con la solita storia delle attenzioni, decisamente inflazionata.
> La verità è che le "attenzioni" che le mancavano erano quelle data dal nuovo...se può esserti di consolazione (magrissima..),  e dnon avresti mai potuto competere con l'eccitazione del nuovoel proibito (soprattutto quando è fatto sottobanco).




Si e'cosi'......stessa pratica sessuale,a distanza di 2 giorni,in motel con moglie di un'altro,e a casa con la mia.
Non si puo'immaginare,quanto cambi........c'e'un abisso.


----------



## danny (10 Giugno 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Vorresti che tua moglie ti scopasse con uno strap on?



Vorrei scopare te con un fallo di ceramica Royal Copenaghen.


----------



## erab (10 Giugno 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> [/COLOR]
> 
> Si e'cosi'......stessa pratica sessuale,a distanza di 2 giorni,in motel con moglie di un'altro,e a casa con la mia.
> Non si puo'immaginare,quanto cambi........c'e'un abisso.


Ha volte sarebbe meglio tenere per noi i nostri pensieri........ questa sarebbe stata una di queste.....


----------



## zanna (10 Giugno 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Vorrei scopare te con un fallo di ceramica Royal Copenaghen.


Ossignur ...


----------



## ilnikko (10 Giugno 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> [/COLOR]
> 
> Si e'cosi'......stessa pratica sessuale,a distanza di 2 giorni,in motel con moglie di un'altro,e a casa con la mia.
> *Non si puo'immaginare,quanto cambi........c'e'un abisso*.


Al di la' dell'autocompiacimento...ne sono piu' che convinto. Tua moglie vale almeno cento volte quell'altra. imho.


----------



## Eratò (10 Giugno 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Vorrei scopare te con un fallo di ceramica Royal Copenaghen.


.....e finalmente Danny si è arrabbiato!:mrgreen:


----------



## danny (10 Giugno 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> Ossignur ...



:mrgreen:
Ce n'era uno al museo Erotica a Copenaghen.


----------



## zanna (10 Giugno 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> .....e finalmente Danny si è arrabbiato!:mrgreen:


Ciao bellezza ... :bacissimo:


----------



## sienne (10 Giugno 2014)

Ciao Danny,

è per una questione di pronuncia della parola,

si scrive CopenHagen ... la h, viene pronunciata ... 

se no, suona molto strano ... 


sienne


----------



## Joey Blow (10 Giugno 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Vorrei scopare te con un fallo di ceramica Royal Copenaghen.


Lo sapevo io che eri un po' frù frù.


----------



## zanna (10 Giugno 2014)

opcorn:


----------



## danny (10 Giugno 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Danny,
> 
> è per una questione di pronuncia della parola,
> 
> ...



Si scrive in diverse maniere.
Copenaghen è la traslitterazione italiana.


----------



## Eratò (10 Giugno 2014)

:kiss::kiss::kiss: Buongiorno lupetto bello!





wolf ha detto:


> Ciao bellezza ... :bacissimo:


----------



## sienne (10 Giugno 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Si scrive in diverse maniere.
> Copenaghen è la traslitterazione italiana.


Ciao

voi italiani avete rotto il cavolo ... :mrgreen:

Si pronuncia CopenHagen ... la h dopo, non da nessun senso. 

Avete fatto la stessa cosa con il mio nome di battesimo. 
All'epoca i nomi stranieri venivano italianizzati ... vf.  
Adeguatevi ... 


sienne


----------



## lothar57 (10 Giugno 2014)

ilnikko ha detto:


> Al di la' dell'autocompiacimento...ne sono piu' che convinto. Tua moglie vale almeno cento volte quell'altra. imho.


Non hai capito...con l'''altra''come se ti attraversa la 380,devastante...a casa,forse la 125 e'pure troppa


----------



## zanna (10 Giugno 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> :kiss::kiss::kiss: Buongiorno lupetto bello!


:strepitoso::strepitoso::strepitoso:


----------



## oscuro (10 Giugno 2014)

*SI*



Sbriciolata ha detto:


> con tutta la comprensione del mondo... ma che ti aspettavi che dicesse?
> Questo intendevo quando dicevo che qualunque cosa possa dire il traditore al tradito non andrà comunque bene.
> Non è possibile una spiegazione migliore di un'altra.
> Tua moglie non è diventata una zoccola, ha avuto una debolezza, ha preso una sbandata, si è sentita lusingata e ha ceduto alle lusinghe.
> ...


Cara amica cosa dirti?debolezza?sbandata?lusingata?mi sembra troppo semplicistico,abbiamo una mente,il raziocinio,allora basta veramente poco.....,due complimenti,ti lusingo e finisci a pecora con una mano infilata in bocca ed un'altra nei capelli.No, cerchiamo di essere seri,la moglie di disperato non è diventata zoccola,probabilmente ha sempre avuto una tendenza alla troiaggine,che in un contesto favorevole e fragorosamente scoppiata.Ha sempre avuto questi attacchi di "manico",semplicemente li ha tirati fuori ora.Credo che una donna si accontenti del complimento,dell'attenzione,non ha bisogno di finire con le mutande strappate,fra spaccate ed impavide ingroppate con il vicino di casae su...!


----------



## danny (10 Giugno 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> voi italiani avete rotto il cavolo ... :mrgreen:
> 
> ...


Noi diciamo Londra invece che London, Parigi piuttosto che Paris, ma gli inglesi ci ricambiano con Rome, Venice, Florence, Milan.
Abbiategrasso... lo facciamo diventare un bel Befat?


----------



## danny (10 Giugno 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Cara amica cosa dirti?debolezza?sbandata?lusingata?mi sembra troppo semplicistico,abbiamo una mente,il raziocinio,allora basta veramente poco.....,due complimenti,ti lusingo e finisci a pecora con una mano infilata in bocca ed un'altra nei capelli.No, cerchiamo di essere seri,*la moglie di disperato non è diventata zoccola,probabilmente ha sempre avuto una tendenza alla troiaggine,che in un contesto favorevole e fragorosamente scoppiata.Ha sempre avuto questi attacchi di "manico",semplicemente li ha tirati fuori ora.*Credo che una donna si accontenti del complimento,dell'attenzione,non ha bisogno di finire con le mutande strappate,fra spaccate ed impavide ingroppate con il vicino di casae su...!


Verissimo Oscuro... ma mica è tanto rara sta caratteristica...
Idem per gli uomini...
Non sai che attacchi di gnocca mi vengono ogni tanto... poi col caldo.. i vestiti succinti, gli ormoni...
Cioè se mi arrivasse una vicina di casa o una collega gnocca a farmi quattro complimenti... e mi saltasse addosso... oddio... non so se resisterei.
Forse sono un po' zoccolo inside.


----------



## sienne (10 Giugno 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Noi diciamo Londra invece che London, Parigi piuttosto che Paris, ma gli inglesi ci ricambiano con Rome, Venice, Florence, Milan.
> Abbiategrasso... lo facciamo diventare un bel Befat?



Ciao Danny,

in fin dei conti è così ... verissimo. Lo so. 
E quella h, letta alla italiana ci vuole ... 

Noi svizzeri tendiamo a rispettare i nomi d'origine,
anche se assumiamo nello scrivere la "trascrizione". 
La lingua parlata è tutta un'altra cosa ... 

Non sentirai quasi mai dire, vado a Neuenburg, ma
vado a Neuchâtel ... o a Genève e non Genf ... 
Forse, solo perché si vive con tante lingue ... 

Sorry ... 


sienne


----------



## oscuro (10 Giugno 2014)

*SI*



danny ha detto:


> Verissimo Oscuro... ma mica è tanto rara sta caratteristica...
> Idem per gli uomini...


Appunto.Facciamo un discorso serio?la questione è che molti uomini sono superficiali o pensano stupidamente che a loro non succede......Danny quando si decide di avere o fare una storia seria bisognerebbe sempre pesare le potenzialità della donna che ci mettiamo in casa,se una ha le chiappe pregiudicate da prima è difficile che smetterà per l'amore del focolaio domestico.Molti di noi non capiscono proprio un cazzo,confondono un culo estroverso per un culo ecclesiastico,ma facciamo i seri...!


----------



## Sbriciolata (10 Giugno 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Cara amica cosa dirti?debolezza?sbandata?lusingata?mi sembra troppo semplicistico,abbiamo una mente,il raziocinio,allora basta veramente poco.....,due complimenti,ti lusingo e finisci a pecora con una mano infilata in bocca ed un'altra nei capelli.No, cerchiamo di essere seri,la moglie di disperato non è diventata zoccola,probabilmente ha sempre avuto una tendenza alla troiaggine,che in un contesto favorevole e fragorosamente scoppiata.Ha sempre avuto questi attacchi di "manico",semplicemente li ha tirati fuori ora.Credo che una donna si accontenti del complimento,dell'attenzione,non ha bisogno di finire con le mutande strappate,fra spaccate ed impavide ingroppate con il vicino di casae su...!


Oscuro, prima di fare un parziale come quello che hai fatto immagina:
18 anni con la stessa persona.
18 anni di compartecipazione, di amore, di sacrifici, di risa e lacrime condivise.
18 anni nei quali per quell'uomo sei stata compagna, moglie, la madre di sua figlia.
Per avere questo si fanno sacrifici, si rinuncia, si accantonano desideri.
E' normale, è fisiologico.
Come è fisiologico che l'altro ti dia per scontato/a.
Ci sei sempre stato, ci sarai sempre.
Nella fatica di tutti i giorni, i problemi che si presentano si mettono piano piano davanti all'attenzione per l'altro: il lavoro, un problema di salute, il figlio che a scuola ha problemi: il quotidiano ti schiaccia.
Poi a un certo punto ti giri e vedi qualcosa che non è 'sto quotidiano e sto peso, non è dovere, non è responsabilità, ma solo giri di giostra.
Allora metti il piedino nel luna park, poi finisce che, fino a che nessuno ti scopre, nel luna park ci resti, tanto, ti dici, se nessuno lo sa nessuno ci sta male, non fai male a nessuno.
E tu, a fianco alla fatica del quotidiano, che per quanto possa essere bello è un quotidiano da adulti, fatto di impegni e responsabilità, hai la tua porticina per vivere fuori dalla realtà come avessi 15 anni.
La zoccolaggine è altro.
Fosse stata una zoccola i presupposti sarebbero stati diversi.
Sia chiaro che con questo non giustifico una beata.


----------



## danny (10 Giugno 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Appunto.Facciamo un discorso serio?la questione è che molti uomini sono superficiali o pensano stupidamente che a loro non succede......Danny quando si decide di avere o fare una storia seria bisognerebbe sempre pesare le potenzialità della donna che ci mettiamo in casa,se una ha le chiappe pregiudicate da prima è difficile che smetterà per l'amore del focolaio domestico.Molti di noi non capiscono proprio un cazzo,confondono un culo estroverso per un culo ecclesiastico,ma facciamo i seri...!



A trovarne, Oscuro... il problema è che non decidi di avere una storia seria, ti innamori e basta.
Mica stai a riflettere se poi un giorno lontano ti troverai cervo a primavera...
Cioè, non è una domanda che ti fai.
Anche perché quando ci si sposa... si è coinvolti.
E' dopo anni che arriva il problema, di solito.
Oddio... la mia collega mi racconta di uomini che per festeggiare l'addio al celibato organizzano una festa con puttane (mi sembra ci fosse pure un thread qui, sarà costume odierno).
Lì, magari... qualche sospetto in più sarebbe lecito averlo.
Noi neppure la festa di addio al celibato, per dire.
Matrimonio serissimo.


----------



## danny (10 Giugno 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Oscuro, prima di fare un parziale come quello che hai fatto immagina:
> 18 anni con la stessa persona.
> 18 anni di compartecipazione, di amore, di sacrifici, di risa e lacrime condivise.
> 18 anni nei quali per quell'uomo sei stata compagna, moglie, la madre di sua figlia.
> ...


:up:


----------



## oscuro (10 Giugno 2014)

*Si*

Si,infatti non ho scritto che è diventata zoccola.Però con questo criterio tutti hanno un buon motivo per tradire quando la storia è più lunga di 5 anni.E diciamolo pure, magari i diversivi possono essere altri,una vacanza,una passeggiata,un gelato,un momento di confidenza,per le giostre"di carne"ci vuole una certa predisposizione,poi se proprio devi andare sulle montagne russe"rosa" che non siano quelle del vicino di casa.


----------



## oscuro (10 Giugno 2014)

*Danny*



danny ha detto:


> A trovarne, Oscuro... il problema è che non decidi di avere una storia seria, ti innamori e basta.
> Mica stai a riflettere se poi un giorno lontano ti troverai cervo a primavera...
> Cioè, non è una domanda che ti fai.
> Anche perché quando ci si sposa... si è coinvolti.
> ...


Ecco il punto.Io non riuscirei mai ad innamorarmi di una donna che non stimo o troppo lontana dai miei valori o dal mio modo di essere.Posso avere provato spiccate simpatie per le mie amanti,sicuro,ma coinvolgimento mai.


----------



## sienne (10 Giugno 2014)

Ciao

praticamente, sono i traditi a momenti 
che si stanno sforzando a spiegare. 

Cosa dicono i traditori? ... 


sienne


----------



## danny (10 Giugno 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ecco il punto*.Io non riuscirei mai ad innamorarmi di una donna che non stimo o troppo lontana dai miei valori o dal mio modo di essere*.Posso avere provato spiccate simpatie per le mie amanti,sicuro,ma coinvolgimento mai.



Ma infatti... neppure io.


----------



## lothar57 (10 Giugno 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> praticamente, sono i traditi a momenti
> che si stanno sforzando a spiegare.
> ...


ah e qui'chi sarebbero?


----------



## sienne (10 Giugno 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ah e qui'chi sarebbero?



Ciao

tu, Chiara, JB ... ecc. 
tre traditori con tre profili differenti ... 
ma con una cosa in comune: il coniuge, non c'entra. 


sienne


----------



## zanna (10 Giugno 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Oscuro, prima di fare un parziale come quello che hai fatto immagina:
> 18 anni con la stessa persona.
> 18 anni di compartecipazione, di amore, di sacrifici, di risa e lacrime condivise.
> 18 anni nei quali per quell'uomo sei stata compagna, moglie, la madre di sua figlia.
> ...


Ci mancherebbe ... anche perchè il "peso" è sentito da entrambi ... poi ad un certo punto uno dei due si gira e vede qualcosa ... il punto di partenza è differente ma il punto di arrivo è il medesimo ... e personalmente è a quella "sacca d'aria" che non credo (forse perchè non ne ho mai sentito il bisogno??)


----------



## Eratò (10 Giugno 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Oscuro, prima di fare un parziale come quello che hai fatto immagina:
> 18 anni con la stessa persona.
> 18 anni di compartecipazione, di amore, di sacrifici, di risa e lacrime condivise.
> 18 anni nei quali per quell'uomo sei stata compagna, moglie, la madre di sua figlia.
> ...


La moglie di Disperso è entrata in una specie di circolo vizioso per come la vedo io.Sono iniziati
i complimenti,le occhiatine, le risatine...massima gratificazione.E piu complimenti le faceva e piu lei s' impegnava a dimostrare di meritarseli quei complimenti e non si rendeva neanche conto e avanti così per 3 mesi.Non era neanche amore ma compiacimento e gratificazione al ennesima potenza.....Zoccole io chiamo quelle che vendono sentimento finto per ottenere qualcosa.....La moglie di Disperso non è una zoccola ma è stata debole e si è comportata da adolescente insicura, questo sì. ...


----------



## oscuro (10 Giugno 2014)

*Si*



Erato' ha detto:


> La moglie di Disperso è entrata in una specie di circolo vizioso per come la vedo io.Sono iniziati
> i complimenti,le occhiatine, le risatine...massima gratificazione.E piu complimenti le faceva e piu lei s' impegnava a dimostrare di meritarseli quei complimenti e non si rendeva neanche conto e avanti così per 3 mesi.Non era neanche amore ma compiacimento e gratificazione al ennesima potenza.....Zoccole io chiamo quelle che vendono sentimento finto per ottenere qualcosa.....La moglie di Disperso non è una zoccola ma è stata debole e si è comportata da adolescente insicura, questo sì. ...


Riduttivo,diciamo che l'adolescente ed insicura ricambia certi confidenze,ma finire smutandata con il vicino di casa..non è questione solo di insicurezza...


----------



## Eratò (10 Giugno 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Riduttivo,diciamo che l'adolescente ed insicura ricambia certi confidenze,ma finire smutandata con il vicino di casa..non è questione solo di insicurezza...


Infatti potrebbe essere questione di debolezza e di mancanza di carattere.Una donna forte e sicura di sé rimane lusingata dai complimenti ma si ferma lì, non cerca di dimostrare niente e le occhiatine e risatine lasciano il tempo che trovano e di certo non portano allo smutandamento...


----------



## oscuro (10 Giugno 2014)

*Eratò*



Erato' ha detto:


> Infatti potrebbe essere questione di debolezza e di mancanza di carattere.Una donna forte e sicura di sé rimane lusingata dai complimenti ma si ferma lì, non cerca di dimostrare niente e le occhiatine e risatine lasciano il tempo che trovano e di certo non portano allo smutandamento...


Non vorrei essere troppo tranciante,ma finire gambe all'aria,con il fringuello del vicino di casa incastrato fra le natiche non è questione di insicurezza o debolezza....magari sei fin"troppo generosa"....!


----------



## Sbriciolata (10 Giugno 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> Ci mancherebbe ... anche perchè il "peso" è sentito da entrambi ... poi ad un certo punto uno dei due si gira e vede qualcosa ... il punto di partenza è differente ma il punto di arrivo è il medesimo ... e personalmente è a quella "sacca d'aria" che non credo


ma certo che vale per entrambi il peso. E' proprio una delle cose che ti fa incazzare, no?
Pensi a tutte le volte che sei passato davanti all'ingresso del lunapark ma ti sei detto... no.
Perchè quello che c'era in ballo era tanto e il lunapark ... non valeva la pena, alla fine.
Non ti avrebbe fatto sentire meglio, ti avrebbe fatto sentire sporco.
Ma. C'è anche da dire: a volte anche la coincidenza degli eventi ti cambia la prospettiva.
Magari è un momento di stanca, nella coppia. 
Magari c'è stato uno scazzo.
Quello che non si dice mai nel matrimonio è che ci sono momenti di insofferenza, momenti che per una serie di piccoli, insignificanti torti, malintesi, scazzi... si è stanchi.
Niente di trascendentale, manco lo dici perchè una parte di te lo sa che è solo un momento, che passerà.
Ma in quel momento è... più facile.
E poi... nessuno lo saprà mai, no? questa è una condizione cardine che aiuta: se nessuno lo saprà mai, non è veramente successo.


----------



## erab (10 Giugno 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> La moglie di Disperso è entrata in una specie di circolo vizioso per come la vedo io.Sono iniziati
> i complimenti,le occhiatine, le risatine...massima gratificazione.E piu complimenti le faceva e piu lei s' impegnava a dimostrare di meritarseli quei complimenti e non si rendeva neanche conto e avanti così per 3 mesi.Non era neanche amore ma compiacimento e gratificazione al ennesima potenza.....Zoccole io chiamo quelle che vendono sentimento finto per ottenere qualcosa.....La moglie di Disperso non è una zoccola ma *è stata debole e si è comportata da adolescente insicura*, questo sì. ...


E' questo il vero problema. E' questo il punto su cui, separazione o riconciliazione che sia, lei deve 
assolutamente lavorare.
Per come si è comportata (so che questo farà incazzare disperso) è andata bene, poteva combinare casini
molto ma molto più grandi.


----------



## Sbriciolata (10 Giugno 2014)

erab ha detto:


> E' questo il vero problema. E' questo il punto su cui, separazione o riconciliazione che sia, lei deve
> assolutamente lavorare.
> Per come si è comportata (so che questo farà incazzare disperso) è andata bene, poteva combinare casini
> molto ma molto più grandi.


beh ma mi pare che già adesso abbia fatto una bella pesca.


----------



## Eratò (10 Giugno 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Non vorrei essere troppo tranciante,ma finire gambe all'aria,con il fringuello del vicino di casa incastrato fra le natiche non è questione di insicurezza o debolezza....magari sei fin"troppo generosa"....!


ok che ne dici insicura, debole, di poco carattere, in regressione adolescenziale, incosciente e fin troppo generosa e altruista?
perché così non fa una piega.....


----------



## oscuro (10 Giugno 2014)

*Erab*



erab ha detto:


> E' questo il vero problema. E' questo il punto su cui, separazione o riconciliazione che sia, lei deve
> assolutamente lavorare.
> Per come si è comportata (so che questo farà incazzare disperso) è andata bene, poteva combinare casini
> molto ma molto più grandi.


Cazzo si è trombata il vicino di casa ed è pure andata bene?E se andava male che faceva?si trombava tutto il palazzo?


----------



## lothar57 (10 Giugno 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma certo che vale per entrambi il peso. E' proprio una delle cose che ti fa incazzare, no?
> Pensi a tutte le volte che sei passato davanti all'ingresso del lunapark ma ti sei detto... no.
> Perchè quello che c'era in ballo era tanto e il lunapark ... non valeva la pena, alla fine.
> Non ti avrebbe fatto sentire meglio, ti avrebbe fatto sentire sporco.
> ...


----------



## oscuro (10 Giugno 2014)

*Naaaaaa*



Erato' ha detto:


> ok che ne dici insicura, debole, di poco carattere, in regressione adolescenziale, incosciente e fin troppo generosa e altruista?
> perché così non fa una piega.....


Sinceramente?io aggiungerei una buona predisposizione all'esser zoccola.Senza offesa,che non significa esserlo.


----------



## zanna (10 Giugno 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> *ma certo che vale per entrambi il peso. E' proprio una delle cose che ti fa incazzare, no?
> Pensi a tutte le volte che sei passato davanti all'ingresso del lunapark ma ti sei detto... no.
> Perchè quello che c'era in ballo era tanto e il lunapark ... non valeva la pena, alla fine.*
> Non ti avrebbe fatto sentire meglio, ti avrebbe fatto sentire sporco.
> ...


Per la serie la fortuna è cieca ma la sfiga ci vede benissimo ... nemmeno un cecchino serbo avrebbe saputo fare meglio ... che culo


----------



## zanna (10 Giugno 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Cazzo si è trombata il vicino di casa ed è pure andata bene?E *se andava male* che faceva?si trombava tutto il palazzo?


Se andava male ... avrebbe potuto innamorarsi ... questo è il rischio che non va mai sottavalutato per i non avvezzi


----------



## danny (10 Giugno 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Sbriciolata ha detto:
> 
> 
> > ma certo che vale per entrambi il peso. E' proprio una delle cose che ti fa incazzare, no?
> ...


----------



## Sbriciolata (10 Giugno 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Sbriciolata ha detto:
> 
> 
> > ma certo che vale per entrambi il peso. E' proprio una delle cose che ti fa incazzare, no?
> ...


per chiudere le quadre: AltGr e il tastino con l'asterisco *
Per quanto riguarda la tua domanda micione: tu vivi una cosa in un modo ed il fatto che tu la racconti nuda e cruda, senza supercazzole varie, è sicuramente da apprezzare.
Serve sicuramente ad avere un punto di vista che è reale, possibile, non so quanto frequente ma che io non credo affatto che sia raro.
Ma non è l'unico modo di viverla e tu lo sai, lo hai letto.
Il tuo non è l'unico punto di vista.
Se la moglie del nostro amico fosse stata una macchina da guerra lui mica la tanava dopo tre mesi.
E non si sarebbe certo arrischiata a farsi una storia col vicino.
Sangue freddo zero.


----------



## lothar57 (10 Giugno 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> per chiudere le quadre: AltGr e il tastino con l'asterisco *
> Per quanto riguarda la tua domanda micione: tu vivi una cosa in un modo ed il fatto che tu la racconti nuda e cruda, senza supercazzole varie, è sicuramente da apprezzare.
> Serve sicuramente ad avere un punto di vista che è reale, possibile, non so quanto frequente ma che io non credo affatto che sia raro.
> Ma non è l'unico modo di viverla e tu lo sai, lo hai letto.
> ...


Mahhh...quelli che conosco fanno come me,dove trovano vanno,senza tante pippe.
Poi e'vero per la donna e'difficile...non per la ''mia amica''.Cornelio ha telefonato,mentre stavamo''decollando''in motel,a parte il nervoso mio,lei ha risposto come se fosse invece in fila alla posta.Amore qua e amore la'.....
Mica giochino semplice ehhhh................


----------



## danny (10 Giugno 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Mahhh...quelli che conosco fanno come me,dove trovano vanno,senza tante pippe.
> Poi e'vero per la donna e'difficile...non per la ''mia amica''.Cornelio ha telefonato,mentre stavamo''decollando''in motel,a parte il nervoso mio,lei ha risposto come se fosse invece in fila alla posta.Amore qua e amore la'.....
> Mica giochino semplice ehhhh................



Dimmi un po' Lothar... ma a te non è mai capitata una che si sia fatta beccare, vero?
Secondo te, perché sono comunque tutte sgamate? O...
E chi si fa beccare perché... va nel panico, non ci sa fare, o...?


----------



## Sbriciolata (10 Giugno 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Mahhh...*quelli che conosco fanno come me,dove trovano vanno,senza tante pippe.
> *Poi e'vero per la donna e'difficile...non per la ''mia amica''.Cornelio ha telefonato,mentre stavamo''decollando''in motel,a parte il nervoso mio,*lei ha risposto come se fosse invece in fila alla posta.Amore qua e amore la'*.....
> Mica giochino semplice ehhhh................


ma lo so, sai? Ne vedo, oh se ne vedo.Ma voi fate pesca sportiva ai laghetti, scusa il paragone. Mica tutti fan così.


----------



## erab (10 Giugno 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Cazzo si è trombata il vicino di casa ed è pure andata bene?E se andava male che faceva?si trombava tutto il palazzo?


Premesso che la cazzata l'ha fatta *e pure grossa*, abbiamo letto di bastardate molto ma molto peggiori.


----------



## Sbriciolata (10 Giugno 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Dimmi un po' Lothar... ma a te non è mai capitata una che si sia fatta beccare, vero?
> Secondo te, perché sono comunque tutte sgamate?
> E chi si fa beccare perché... va nel panico, non ci sa fare, o...?


io ho sgamato la mia vicina l'altra sera.
non si è mai abbastanza prudenti... ma se ti beccano, non devi fare la faccia di quella beccata in flagranza.
Se mi avesse salutato come al solito manco ci avrei fatto caso, al movimento.


----------



## Joey Blow (10 Giugno 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> io ho sgamato la mia vicina l'altra sera.
> non si è mai abbastanza prudenti... ma se ti beccano, non devi fare la faccia di quella beccata in flagranza.
> Se mi avesse salutato come al solito manco ci avrei fatto caso, al movimento.


Al movimento nel senso che aveva una certa andatura divaricata, per così dire?


----------



## Eratò (10 Giugno 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Mahhh...quelli che conosco fanno come me,dove trovano vanno,senza tante pippe.
> Poi e'vero per la donna e'difficile...non per la ''mia amica''.Cornelio ha telefonato,mentre stavamo''decollando''in motel,a parte il nervoso mio,lei ha risposto come se fosse invece in fila alla posta.Amore qua e amore la'.....
> Mica giochino semplice ehhhh................


E a te che effetto ti fa questa cosa? D'impulso cosa ti viene in mente quando la vedi agire cosi?


----------



## lothar57 (10 Giugno 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Dimmi un po' Lothar... ma a te non è mai capitata una che si sia fatta beccare, vero?
> Secondo te, perché sono comunque tutte sgamate? O...
> E chi si fa beccare perché... va nel panico, non ci sa fare, o...?


Si fanno beccare i fessi...il primo motel era non solo fuori provincia,ma in Lombardia..in aperta campagna,idem il ristorante.Oddio amico ha beccato coppia infedeli paesani,in quel di Belluno per caso...ma li bisogna essere sfigatini.


----------



## erab (10 Giugno 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Si fanno beccare i fessi...il primo motel era non solo fuori provincia,ma in Lombardia..in aperta campagna,idem il ristorante.Oddio amico ha beccato coppia infedeli paesani,in quel di Belluno per caso...ma li bisogna essere sfigatini.


Tu lo sia che tutti gli utenti del forum, in realtà, sono qui solo in attesa della tua "caduta" vero? :rotfl::carneval::mexican:


----------



## lothar57 (10 Giugno 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> E a te che effetto ti fa questa cosa? D'impulso cosa ti viene in mente quando la vedi agire cosi?


Quello che a momenti mi metto ad accarezzarla mentre parla...:smile::smile::smile:
Ma prima in auto,aveva chiamato mia moglie..anch'io ho risposto tranquillo


----------



## Sbriciolata (10 Giugno 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Al movimento nel senso che aveva una certa andatura divaricata, per così dire?


No


----------



## lothar57 (10 Giugno 2014)

erab ha detto:


> Tu lo sia che tutti gli utenti del forum, in realtà, sono qui solo in attesa della tua "caduta" vero? :rotfl::carneval::mexican:


:mexican:


----------



## zanna (10 Giugno 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> :mexican:


Basta semplicemente essere un pò "sfigatini" ... senza nemmeno bisogno di impegnarsi :bleble:


----------



## sienne (10 Giugno 2014)

Ciao Lothar,


lo sai vero, che la ruota gira in due direzioni ... 

tic-tac-tic-tac-tic-tac-tic-tac .... 


sienne


----------



## Brunetta (10 Giugno 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Ciao Disperso,
> molte delle cose che hai scritto le ho condivise, a suo tempo.
> Anch'io pensavo che noi parlavamo sempre molto e di tutto.
> Allo stesso modo vedevo mia moglie come una zoccola.
> ...


Commento solo il grassetto.
Sono d'accordo. Per me è proprio questo il tradimento: scegliere di vivere una cosa importante senza condividerla. E' comprensibile farlo perché si sa che non potrebbe essere condivisa. E' comunque considerare sé fuori dalla coppia.


----------



## Sbriciolata (10 Giugno 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Lothar,
> 
> 
> lo sai vero, che la ruota gira in due direzioni ...
> ...


la vita è una ruota, come dicono i criceti...


----------



## Carola (10 Giugno 2014)

Posso dire una cosa senza che zompiate agli occhi ?
Io ho notato che intorno ai 40/45 a molte ma dico molte capita di avere  la sbandata , forse i figli un filo più grandi che ti impegnano un pochino meno , marito assente ( ok non è il caso di disperso pare ma x tante coppie il matrimonio diventa un po un azienda da mandare avanti , con  affetto dedizione ma una routine e delle corse pazzesche e mettici delusioni lavorative salute problemi economici e dai e dai)
Quella roba li il tradimento e'davvero
X molto un giardino segreto una boccata di ossigeno

Non difendo i traditori ok e 'sbagliato e 'sbagliato lo scrivo due volte 
nemmeno quelli che corrono dietro ogni pelo di patata o pisello nuovo e sono seriali come x sport 

E non parlo nemmeno di donne sfigatine che ricevono dopo anni un attenzione ma di donne realizzate corteggiatr che però una volta hanno una debolezza 
Fanno sta grandissima cazzata!
Ma tutte sono accomunate dall essere stufe di una routine che poco ha a che fare con l amore
Firse le donne sono troppo oberate adesso
Forse un ritorno ad una giovinezza che si allontana  
E non ragioni più e gestisci due vite e quella donna li che  tradisce e'davvero una donna scissa dal resto
Disperso non so se lei non ti ami più
Ma capisco sia dannatamente difficile passarci su
Io ho tradito
Ho confessato di mia spontanea volontà non sto a tediarti sul petche
Non ho confessato che si e trattata di una relazione di due anni x cui ho confessato a metà 

Io non avevo davvero un rapporto pieno e sereno, mio marito e un uomo molto impegnato
In carriera si dice
Non avevamo rapporti da anni, due amici pressato da una vita tipo ruota del criceto
Ma sono giustificazioni del cazzo se ti smo trovi il tempo di msnifestarlo
Lui non lo trovava mai io si poi mi sono rotta 
Eppure anche se spesso molto spesso corteggiata non ho mai nemmeno pensato di traditlo
Sino  a qnd e arrivato lui

Eppure come famiglia funzioniamo alla grande
E a fatica stiamo provando a capire se è finita  se può ricominciare petche insieme stiamo bene
Noi eravamo due amici, molto complici
come genitori ma zero coppia
Lui adesso di e che ha il terrore di perdermi e mi desidera ecc



Sicuro che da te non ci fosse un qualcosa di non chiarito?
Io fatico a pensare che in un matrimonio quasi perfetto si intrufoli uno 
A Tua moglie ok lui piaceva 

Ma basta davvero solo questo ???


----------



## Caciottina (10 Giugno 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> la vita è una ruota, come dicono i criceti...


tu lo sai anzi lo sapete che:
i criceti poverini non sanno che salendo sulla ruota non stanno andando da nessuna parte....per questo continuano a salirci e poi impazziscono...l ho visto su nat geo e animal planet

praticamente il criceto ha la memoria cortissima e quando scende dalla ruota non sa che in relata non e' amdato da nessuna parte


----------



## danny (10 Giugno 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Commento solo il grassetto.
> Sono d'accordo. Per me è proprio questo il tradimento: *scegliere di vivere una cosa importante senza condividerla*. E' comprensibile farlo perché si sa che non potrebbe essere condivisa. E' comunque considerare sé fuori dalla coppia.


E' la parte più dura da accettare.


----------



## Brunetta (10 Giugno 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> tu lo sai anzi lo sapete che:
> i criceti poverini non sanno che salendo sulla ruota non stanno andando da nessuna parte....per questo continuano a salirci e poi impazziscono...l ho visto su nat geo e animal planet
> 
> praticamente il criceto ha la memoria cortissima e quando scende dalla ruota non sa che in relata non e' amdato da nessuna parte


Allora è un paragone più adatto al tradimento che al matrimonio :carneval:


----------



## Carola (10 Giugno 2014)

E aggiungo che chiaramente ci sono persone con valori diversi esigenze diverse 
Alcune più predisposte a tradire sicuramente 
Io so di essere una donna complicata ad es che tanto da ma tanto vorrebbe 
Ho amiche che mi hanno sempre detto io io io al tuo posto sarei felice ed appagata marito bello in carriera non lavorerei da fuori pare tutto perfetto 
Forse loro sarebbero state donne migliori x un tipo di uomo cosi , non lo avrebbero tradito e qualora lui fosse stato freddo con loro si sarebbero rese più desiderabili accoglienti
Amorevoli
Io Provavo ma qnd vedevo che sempre io dovevo fare primo passo mi sono scocciata e l ho tradito
Avevo bisogno eccome di tutta una serie di cose compreso sano sesso
Ma non sono soccola se no avrei iniziato prima altroché 6 anni di quasi castità
Eppure mio marito mi ha dato della soccola ugualmente 
E molti  lo Penseranno

Io invece non ci vedo sempre e solo
E necessariamente zoccolaggine in certe scelte 

Baci a tutti torno in autostrada vs Bologna


----------



## zanna (10 Giugno 2014)

Carola ha detto:


> Posso dire una cosa senza che zompiate agli occhi ?
> Io ho notato che intorno ai 40/45 a molte ma dico molte capita di avere  la sbandata , forse i figli un filo più grandi che ti impegnano un pochino meno , marito assente ( ok non è il caso di disperso pare ma x tante coppie il matrimonio diventa un po un azienda da mandare avanti , con  affetto dedizione ma una routine e delle corse pazzesche e mettici delusioni lavorative salute problemi economici e dai e dai)
> Quella roba li il tradimento e'davvero
> X molto un giardino segreto una boccata di ossigeno
> ...


...


----------



## zanna (10 Giugno 2014)

Carola ha detto:


> E aggiungo che chiaramente ci sono persone con valori diversi esigenze diverse
> Alcune più predisposte a tradire sicuramente
> Io so di essere una donna complicata ad es che tanto da ma tanto vorrebbe
> Ho amiche che mi hanno sempre detto io io io al tuo posto sarei felice ed appagata marito bello in carriera non lavorerei da fuori pare tutto perfetto
> ...


...


----------



## Brunetta (10 Giugno 2014)

Carola ha detto:


> E aggiungo che chiaramente ci sono persone con valori diversi esigenze diverse
> Alcune più predisposte a tradire sicuramente
> Io so di essere una donna complicata ad es che tanto da ma tanto vorrebbe
> Ho amiche che mi hanno sempre detto io io io al tuo posto sarei felice ed appagata marito bello in carriera non lavorerei da fuori pare tutto perfetto
> ...


Per me tendi a generalizzare il tuo caso (lo facciamo un po' tutti).
Ognuno ha bisogno di conferme diverse.
Alcune tue amiche sarebbero state soddisfatte di essere poste nel ruolo di "moglie di..." e si sarebbero sentite gratificate dall'implicita ammirazione sociale di avere un marito che vale.
Tu avevi bisogno di valere per conto tuo e di avere conferme su tutti i piani da lui.
Il tuo "errore" è stato di non chiarire quanto quell'aspetto fosse fondamentale per te.


----------



## oscuro (10 Giugno 2014)

*No*

Allora non sono stato chiaro.Le donne non si dividono in due categorie zoccole e non zoccole.No.Esistono pure le tendenze o predisposizioni.E tu carola non sei zoccola ,ma in determinate occasioni tendi ad esserlo.Potresti avere qualsiasi tipo di disagio,ma non c'è mai un motivo valido per finire appecoronata in qualche anfratto di periferia.....Quindi non sei zoccola,ma hai una spiccata predisposizione ad esserlo solo ed esclusivamente in determinate situazioni di vita.E come essere contaminate dal virus e non sviluppare la malattia.Tu hai il virus,non una malattia conclamata,hai sporadici attacchi"di manico".


----------



## sienne (10 Giugno 2014)

Ciao 

ma cosa mi tocca leggere ... 

e tutto questo terribile malessere si guarisce con le scopate extra,
naturalmente ... ma perché non viene prescritto e basta. 
La sindrome-del-traditore ... 


sienne


----------



## Caciottina (10 Giugno 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> ma cosa mi tocca leggere ...
> 
> ...


io ho fatto gli anticorpi


----------



## Simy (10 Giugno 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> ma cosa mi tocca leggere ...
> 
> ...


io ti amo


----------



## sienne (10 Giugno 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> io ho fatto gli anticorpi



Ciao

:rotfl: ... :up:


sienne


----------



## oscuro (10 Giugno 2014)

*Si*



sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> ma cosa mi tocca leggere ...
> 
> ...


Ciao bella.Si, sembra che i disagi vanno affrontati a colpi di supposte di carne rosa....


----------



## zanna (10 Giugno 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> io ti amo


Bentornata


----------



## Simy (10 Giugno 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> Bentornata


:bacissimo:
ma ciao
sono parecchio incasinata... sarà un passaggio breve


----------



## zanna (10 Giugno 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> :bacissimo:
> ma ciao
> sono parecchio incasinata... sarà un passaggio breve


Ach ... queste donne così impegnate :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Carola (10 Giugno 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> ma cosa mi tocca leggere ...
> 
> ...


Certo che no sienne 
Ma li x li forse scattano altri meccanismi 
O magari sti malesseri hai provato a curarli in altro modo e non ce peggior sordo di chi non vuole sentire 

Non so 
So che succede in molte coppie e anche in persone che con  il tradimento centravano ben poco anzi mai avrei detto 

cercavo di capire


----------



## Simy (10 Giugno 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> Ach ... queste donne così impegnate :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Carola (10 Giugno 2014)

[
Alcune tue amiche sarebbero state soddisfatte di essere poste nel ruolo di 
Il tuo "errore" è stato di non chiarire quanto quell'aspetto fosse fondamentale per te.[/QUOTE]

Forse lo ignoravo pure io

Comunque si ci hai preso


----------



## zanna (10 Giugno 2014)

Carola ha detto:


> Certo che no sienne
> *Ma li x li forse scattano altri meccanismi *
> O magari sti malesseri hai provato a curarli in altro modo e non ce peggior sordo di chi non vuole sentire
> 
> ...


Echenonloso ...


----------



## Carola (10 Giugno 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Allora non sono stato chiaro.Le donne non si dividono in due categorie zoccole e non zoccole.No.Esistono pure le tendenze o predisposizioni.E tu carola non sei zoccola ,ma in determinate occasioni tendi ad esserlo.Potresti avere qualsiasi tipo di disagio,ma non c'è mai un motivo valido per finire appecoronata in qualche anfratto di periferia.....Quindi non sei zoccola,ma hai una spiccata predisposizione ad esserlo solo ed esclusivamente in determinate situazioni di vita.E come essere contaminate dal virus e non sviluppare la malattia.Tu hai il virus,non una malattia conclamata,hai sporadici attacchi"di manico".


Non credo di riduca solo ad attacchi di manico 

Posto che a 38 anni credo sia pure sano avercene ...


----------



## zanna (10 Giugno 2014)

Carola ha detto:


> [
> Alcune tue amiche sarebbero state soddisfatte di essere poste nel ruolo di
> Il tuo "errore" è stato *di non chiarire* quanto quell'aspetto fosse fondamentale per te.


Forse lo ignoravo pure io

*Comunque si ci hai preso*[/QUOTE]

Quindi in qualche modo ammetti una certa mancanza, perlomeno, di comunicazione?


----------



## Caciottina (10 Giugno 2014)

ho capito ma....quanto si deve andare avanti?
per quanto tempo un tradimento deve avere il potere di occupare il nostro cuore e distruggerci l anima....?
cioe', diamo alle cose anche il peso e valore che ahnno rispetto ad altro...io ho visto gente disperarsi per un tradimento e superare in meno di una settimana un lutto non indifferente.....
non so.....penso che un certo punto bisogna mollare la prresa....in un senso o nell altro


----------



## oscuro (10 Giugno 2014)

*Si*



Carola ha detto:


> Non credo di riduca solo ad attacchi di manico
> 
> Posto che a 38 anni credo sia pure sano avercene ...


Si ,meno sano affrontare le difficoltà di coppia beccando frustate di carne....!


----------



## Carola (10 Giugno 2014)

Mi ero calata nella parte della moglie dell uomo in carriera che tornava a casa qnd faceva scalo qui
mamma esemplare 
Uomo intelligente ottimo papà affettuoso credevo mi bastasse 
Io non credo potrei trovare di meglio x i miei bimbi, qnd ce è un tesoro di genitore 
Solo tra tutto .. Non sentiva le mie richieste
Solo qnd  ho manifestato come sapete con attacco di manico ( in reajta orona erano attacchi di panico) questa infelicità che mi tenevodentro 
Anche petche non me la spiegato avevo tutto quello che ti insegnano possa bastare ( mia madre mi ripeteva cosa vuoi di più, errore che non farò con mia figlia )
Mi mancava mio marito . Semplicementente questo 

E in piu avevo Tralasciato  tutto un aspetto imp della mia vita gli anni di studio e la mia professione ecc ecc

Probabilmente comunicato si ma male 
Si, credo sia stato questo
Con rabbia


----------



## sienne (10 Giugno 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ciao bella.Si, sembra che i disagi vanno affrontati a colpi di supposte di carne rosa....



Ciao caro,

perché non fai un ricettario? Elenco dei vari malesseri, 
e con che colpi di extra si possono eliminare ... 


sienne


----------



## danny (10 Giugno 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> ho capito ma....quanto si deve andare avanti?
> per quanto tempo un tradimento deve avere il potere di occupare il nostro cuore e distruggerci l anima....?
> cioe', diamo alle cose anche il peso e valore che ahnno rispetto ad altro...io ho visto gente disperarsi per un tradimento e superare in meno di una settimana un lutto non indifferente.....
> non so.....penso che un certo punto bisogna mollare la prresa....in un senso o nell altro



:up:


----------



## Carola (10 Giugno 2014)

Cmq non voglio rovinare la discussione di disperso

Era solo x dirgli di valutare se x caso non ci fosse un "apparente perfezione "

Non x giustificate sua moglie
Non x sminuire il dolore di un tradito 

X dare un suggerimento a lui


----------



## disincantata (10 Giugno 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao caro,
> 
> perché non fai un ricettario? Elenco dei vari malesseri,
> e con che colpi di extra si possono eliminare ...
> ...


Mi hai fatto morire con le risate.......e altri pensieri.


----------



## Carola (10 Giugno 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si ,meno sano affrontare le difficoltà di coppia beccando frustate di carne....!


Dai non imp avrai  ragione tu solo questo e'


----------



## danny (10 Giugno 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> Forse lo ignoravo pure io
> 
> *Comunque si ci hai preso*


Quindi in qualche modo ammetti una certa mancanza, perlomeno, di comunicazione?[/QUOTE]


Metti la cosa così.
Il marito lavora fino alle nove di sera.
Lei è a casa alle 5 a badare ai pupi.
Quando torna il marito, che ha messo su 20 chili mangiando al ristorante da 20 anni, non fa un cazzo.
Proprio perché ha lavorato fino a tardi.
La moglie cucina e lava i piatti, lui si pianta davanti alla TV.
Lei a un certo punto gli dice:
"Caro, non mi guardi più come una volte, non facciamo quasi mai sesso, ma mi ami?"
"Sì, ti amo, ma sono stanco. Scusa, ma stasera appena finisce questo programma vado a letto che domani ho una giornataccia".
Fine del dialogo.
E allora che fai?
Un altro giorno lui torna a casa, non gli prepari la cena e...
"Cazzo ma è possibile che un marito torni a casa la sera stanco e si trovi le lagne della moglie ogni volta? Uffa, sei una palla al piede, io mi faccio un culo così per voi e così mi ripaghi? Dai, sono distrutto, abbi pietà di me"
Fine del dialogo.
Ci riprovi ancora.
"Caro, ma non possiamo ogni tanto uscire la sera insieme... una cenetta romantica... mi porti fuori che mi vesto bene"
Lui ti guarda con sufficienza e commenta
"Basta ristoranti, che palle, voglio stare un po' a casa a mangiare sano".
Spesso e volentieri il dialogo si risolve così in certe coppie.
Hai voglia a chiedere più attenzioni, a cercare di fare più sesso.
"Ancora? Non ho voglia, lo sai che sono stanco, e poi a quest'ora. Dai, un'altra volta. Non stasera, e poi ci sono i bambini".


----------



## sienne (10 Giugno 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Mi hai fatto morire con le risate.......e altri pensieri.


Ciao 

però, sarebbe da fare ... Oscuro sarebbe ideale.
Noi faremmo l'analisi ... 


sienne


----------



## Nausicaa (10 Giugno 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Metti la cosa così.
> Il marito lavora fino alle nove di sera.
> Lei è a casa alle 5 a badare ai pupi.
> Quando torna il marito, che ha messo su 20 chili mangiando al ristorante da 20 anni, non fa un cazzo.
> ...



Il mio ex aveva risolto il problema delle mie lagne venendo a tavola con un libro aperto, e non rispondendo se cercavo di rivolgergli la parola


----------



## Carola (10 Giugno 2014)

Mah
Nel mio caso tornava a fine settimana con ore di jet lag e sprofondava in un sonno perenne dal quale si riprendeva poi x giocare seguire tre bimbi
Insieme a me certo..tenero affettuoso ma... Per noi zero zero zero

Io lo aspettavo carina
Gli preparavo il bagno caldo lo coccolavo 
Tutte quelle robe che qnd sei innamorata fai più che volentieri 
Qnd era via x lavoro gli mandavi foto di noi 4 
Mail tenere 
Qsto i primi anni


Poi mi sono stufata e non essendo io una brava mediatrice ho sbroccato

Eppure in quegli anni mai avrei pensato di tradirlo
Mai nonostante avessi attacchi di manici e manici a disposizione 

Qnd e successo non ero più innamorata 
Ho trovato in manico con intorno un uomo sensibile e profondo 

Va be 
E storia oramai


----------



## erab (10 Giugno 2014)

Non voglio imbrattare il thread di Disperso ma credo che a brevissimo il problema lo toccherà da 
vicino, quindi lo scrivo qui.
Ma tutti questi traditori insoddisfatti che hanno partner incapaci di capirli, come hanno comunicato
la loro insoddisfazione prima di tradire?


----------



## disincantata (10 Giugno 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Quindi in qualche modo ammetti una certa mancanza, perlomeno, di comunicazione?



Metti la cosa così.
Il marito lavora fino alle nove di sera.
Lei è a casa alle 5 a badare ai pupi.
Quando torna il marito, che ha messo su 20 chili mangiando al ristorante da 20 anni, non fa un cazzo.
Proprio perché ha lavorato fino a tardi.
La moglie cucina e lava i piatti, lui si pianta davanti alla TV.
Lei a un certo punto gli dice:
"Caro, non mi guardi più come una volte, non facciamo quasi mai sesso, ma mi ami?"
"Sì, ti amo, ma sono stanco. Scusa, ma stasera appena finisce questo programma vado a letto che domani ho una giornataccia".
Fine del dialogo.
E allora che fai?
Un altro giorno lui torna a casa, non gli prepari la cena e...
"Cazzo ma è possibile che un marito torni a casa la sera stanco e si trovi le lagne della moglie ogni volta? Uffa, sei una palla al piede, io mi faccio un culo così per voi e così mi ripaghi? Dai, sono distrutto, abbi pietà di me"
Fine del dialogo.
Ci riprovi ancora.
"Caro, ma non possiamo ogni tanto uscire la sera insieme... una cenetta romantica... mi porti fuori che mi vesto bene"
Lui ti guarda con sufficienza e commenta
"Basta ristoranti, che palle, voglio stare un po' a casa a mangiare sano".
Spesso e volentieri il dialogo si risolve così in certe coppie.
Hai voglia a chiedere più attenzioni, a cercare di fare più sesso.
"Ancora? Non ho voglia, lo sai che sono stanco, e poi a quest'ora. Dai, un'altra volta. Non stasera, e poi ci sono i bambini".[/QUOTE]

Eri messo così?

Spero di no.

Non credo serva Questo situazione per tradire.

Altrimenti chi ha tanti soldi ed è servito e riverito sarebbe fedele.

no.  

Io non ho mai cucinato. Non ho mai rotto le scatole a mio marito per uscire e lui dormiva ogni domenica sul divano davanti alla TV. 
Mai trascinato in  un centro commerciale.  Eppure ha tradito lui.


----------



## Carola (10 Giugno 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Il mio ex aveva risolto il problema delle mie lagne venendo a tavola con un libro aperto, e non rispondendo se cercavo di rivolgergli la parola


Ma no
Mio marito mi diceva hai ragione di tutto x scontato fanno risolvere ste grane e poi grane e poi grane

Io capisco il suo ruolo
Non è facile va a risanare aziende deve mandare via gente ha enne implicazioni al sud anche minacce e insomma ... Non facile .


Ma dio santo

Non scordarti  di tutto


----------



## sienne (10 Giugno 2014)

erab ha detto:


> Non voglio imbrattare il thread di Disperso ma credo che a brevissimo il problema lo toccherà da
> vicino, quindi lo scrivo qui.
> *Ma tutti questi traditori insoddisfatti che hanno partner incapaci di capirli, come hanno comunicato
> la loro insoddisfazione prima di tradire?*



Ciao 

pensando ... 

del tipo, si renderà conto, che tanto non mi piace?
- HOOO, che carino tesoro mio!


sienne


----------



## Nausicaa (10 Giugno 2014)

erab ha detto:


> Non voglio imbrattare il thread di Disperso ma credo che a brevissimo il problema lo toccherà da
> vicino, quindi lo scrivo qui.
> Ma tutti questi traditori insoddisfatti che hanno partner incapaci di capirli, come hanno comunicato
> la loro insoddisfazione prima di tradire?



Parlandogli e dicendogli, via via...
Che pensavo potessimo migliorare la nostra vita -sessuale e in generale di coppia
che mi sembrava che ci fossero problemi nella nostra vita sessuale e in generale di coppia
che avevamo grossi problemi nella nostra vita sessuale e in generale di coppia
che cominciavo a disamorarmi e a perdere io interesse
che ero sempre più frustrata sessualmente e affettivamente
ti prego andiamo a fare terapia di coppia

Fino a finire un giorno con:

"Guarda che se domani ti svegli pensando che siamo la coppia perfetta, e io mi sveglio pensando che voglio divorziare, non si fa miaca media sai?"


----------



## Caciottina (10 Giugno 2014)

io gli direi: perche non mi porti a cena fuori?
non vuoi? sei stanco? sei stanco da vent anni...ciao visto che vuoi stare a casa guarda i figli io esco con mario
chi e' mario?

scusa....fammi capire...tu hai: la segretaria che ti porta il caffe in ufficio, vai a pranzo fuori tutti i giorni, torni a casa io ti lavo stiro cucino etc etc .....
io che ho? nulla...da adesso ho mario.
mario mi port a cena fuori...e senon ti sbrighi a capire se mi ami ancora e mi desideri fisicamente, mario ricevera' altre manzioni.sei stato avvisato.

non ti sta bene? sti cazzi...
a me non sta bene essere ignorata....

bon


----------



## Carola (10 Giugno 2014)

erab ha detto:


> Non voglio imbrattare il thread di Disperso ma credo che a brevissimo il problema lo toccherà da
> vicino, quindi lo scrivo qui.
> Ma tutti questi traditori insoddisfatti che hanno partner incapaci di capirli, come hanno comunicato
> la loro insoddisfazione prima di tradire?


Io scrivevo mail
Che a volte non leggeva

Altre leggeva ma non aveva tempo di rispondere
Io dicevo ma Cristo santo in albergo la sera ....

Qnd tornava in effetti con tre bimbi annetto che si parlava pure della retta del nido del grande con varicella ecc ecc
Poi ripartiva e ricominciava la giostra


----------



## Carola (10 Giugno 2014)

erab ha detto:


> Non voglio imbrattare il thread di Disperso ma credo che a brevissimo il problema lo toccherà da
> vicino, quindi lo scrivo qui.
> Ma tutti questi traditori insoddisfatti che hanno partner incapaci di capirli, come hanno comunicato
> la loro insoddisfazione prima di tradire?


Io scrivevo mail
Che a volte non leggeva

Altre leggeva ma non aveva tempo di rispondere
Io dicevo ma Cristo santo in albergo la sera ....

Qnd tornava in effetti con tre bimbi amme etto che si parlava pure della retta del nido del grande con varicella del mutuo ecc ecc
Poi ripartiva e ricominciava la giostra


----------



## Carola (10 Giugno 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Parlandogli e dicendogli, via via...
> Che pensavo potessimo migliorare la nostra vita -sessuale e in generale di coppia
> che mi sembrava che ci fossero problemi nella nostra vita sessuale e in generale di coppia
> che avevamo grossi problemi nella nostra vita sessuale e in generale di coppia
> ...


Cazzo!

Preciso qui

Dalla sua mio marito ha altri valori imp
Crede nella famiglia si fa in 18 x il benessere nostro
Conta molto qsto aspetto x lui
X me più altro


----------



## Nausicaa (10 Giugno 2014)

Carola ha detto:


> Io scrivevo mail
> Che a volte non leggeva
> 
> Altre leggeva ma non aveva tempo di rispondere
> ...



Il mio ex ha ammesso -taaaaaanto tempo dopo, e di sghimbescio- che non mi rispondeva perchè non voleva affrontare l'argomento (ma và) sperando che il tutto passasse da solo 

Ah, sì, prima però diceva che non mi rispondeva perchè aveva paura di perdermi...


----------



## Carola (10 Giugno 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Metti la cosa così.
> Il marito lavora fino alle nove di sera.
> Lei è a casa alle 5 a badare ai pupi.
> Quando torna il marito, che ha messo su 20 chili mangiando al ristorante da 20 anni, non fa un cazzo.
> ...


Eri messo così?

Spero di no.

Non credo serva Questo situazione per tradire.

Altrimenti chi ha tanti soldi ed è servito e riverito sarebbe fedele.

no.  

Io non ho mai cucinato. Non ho mai rotto le scatole a mio marito per uscire e lui dormiva ogni domenica sul divano davanti alla TV. 
Mai trascinato in  un centro commerciale.  Eppure ha tradito lui.[/QUOTE]

Disicantata non siamo tutte uguali
Io ho amiche come te e mi dico ma cazzo perché non sono cosi
....
Sono donne splendide in cui non vedo difetti io da donna
Alcune no ma altre sono state tradite

Non so.


----------



## Nausicaa (10 Giugno 2014)

Carola ha detto:


> Cazzo!
> 
> Preciso qui
> 
> ...



Lui lavora e lavorava. Ma a parte quello... servito e riverito, non spostava un granello di polvere in casa. E lavoravo pure io, e parecchie ore più di lui.

Con Fra però papà amorevolissimo, bagnetto e pannolini tutto compreso. (padre anche gelosissimo, di ME, quando Fra tendeva le braccine verso di me stando in braccio a lui non potevo prenderla perchè si arrabbiava che gliela "rubavo")


----------



## Nausicaa (10 Giugno 2014)

QUOTATE DECENTEMENTE PER FAVOREEEEEEEEEEEEEE    :smile:


----------



## sienne (10 Giugno 2014)

Ciao Erab,

per il tipo che sono, se avesse anche solo accennato,
l'avrei colto più che subito. E lui lo sa molto bene ... 

Infatti, ha avuto almeno la decenza di dirmi, che la 
sua bolla era divenuto talmente grande, che non mi 
ha vista più ... e mi ha fatto vedere tutto, per farmi 
capire di che tipo di rapporto si era trattato ... 

Questo l'ho apprezzato, sinceramente ... 

Il resto poi ... decisamente mento ... 


sienne


----------



## oscuro (10 Giugno 2014)

*Si*

Si, io comprendo tutto,resta il problema di fondo.Il problema di fondo è che non siamo dal salumiere.Il voglio 3 etti di "salame milano"tagliato fino.Il salumiere risponde:mi spiace signora abbiamo sono un bel pezzo di "salame ungherese"tagliato grosso.A quel punto te ne vai da un altro salumiere a beccarti il"salame milano.E no,qui dovrebbero esseci i sentimenti,il rispetto,la correttezza,l'onestà, e sti kazzi signori miei,io non ho quello che desidero indi per cui impacchi di cazzo a spruzzo?...e no.Non mi convince sta storia causa effetto,per nulla proprio.


----------



## Carola (10 Giugno 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Il mio ex ha ammesso -taaaaaanto tempo dopo, e di sghimbescio- che non mi rispondeva perchè non voleva affrontare l'argomento (ma và) sperando che il tutto passasse da solo
> 
> Ah, sì, prima però diceva che non mi rispondeva perchè aveva paura di perdermi...


Anche mio marito

Ma fa cosi anche con sua mamma che poi chiama ne è chiede perché suo figlio e'cosi assente

Forse gli rompevano le palle tutte lui deve essere un cane sciolto

Una volta gli mandai una foto molto sensuale mia
Oh davvero bella!
Non mi disse nulla tante che tenevo aver sbagliato destinatario

Adesso invece e'un altro

Solo che sono un altra pure io


----------



## Carola (10 Giugno 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si, io comprendo tutto,resta il problema di fondo.Il problema di fondo è che non siamo dal salumiere.Il voglio 3 etti di "salame milano"tagliato fino.Il salumiere risponde:mi spiace signora abbiamo sono un bel pezzo di "salame ungherese"tagliato grosso.A quel punto te ne vai da un altro salumiere a beccarti il"salame milano.E no,qui dovrebbero esseci i sentimenti,il rispetto,la correttezza,l'onestà, e sti kazzi signori miei,io non ho quello che desidero indi per cui impacchi di cazzo a spruzzo?...e no.Non mi convince sta storia causa effetto,per nulla proprio.


Ma io razionalmente capisco no ti convinca eh

Solo che io parlo x me fossi stata sola l avrei mollato
O fosse stato cosi prima del matrimonio
Invece non lo era
E molli un uomo che è un papà splendido e senti che ti vuole bene e hai terrore di fare male 

Io ho realizzato di aver sbagliato ma li x li non mi sentivo cosi in colpa 

Poi inutile non riuscivo a vivere scissa ho confessato  e bla bla bla
Anche perché inutile non la vivevo bene non riuscivo nemmeno a dare la mano a mio marito figuriamoci riprendere andare a letto se mai ci riuscirò di nuovo

Saluti mi metto alla guida 
Qui in autogrill ci saranno 35 gradi 
Io devo essere a recuperare figli ai centri estivi entrò le 18
Mio marito e'a Parigi

Solito deliriooooo


----------



## oscuro (10 Giugno 2014)

*Si*



Carola ha detto:


> Ma io razionalmente capisco no ti convinca eh
> 
> Solo che io parlo x me fossi stata sola l avrei mollato
> O fosse stato cosi prima del matrimonio
> ...


Si,tranquilla che anche qui a roma non si scherza....e giustamente ieri l'aria condizionata della mia macchina ha smesso di funzionare...e mi sembra giusto no?Se non fossi tanto coinvolto per questa benedetta macchina...quanti calci in culo....


----------



## danny (10 Giugno 2014)

Eri messo così?

Spero di no.

Non credo serva Questo situazione per tradire.

Altrimenti chi ha tanti soldi ed è servito e riverito sarebbe fedele.

no.  

Io non ho mai cucinato. Non ho mai rotto le scatole a mio marito per uscire e lui dormiva ogni domenica sul divano davanti alla TV. 
Mai trascinato in  un centro commerciale.  *Eppure ha tradito lui.*[/QUOTE]


Ho avuto coliche per sei mesi, stavo da schifo.
Mi sentivo vecchio, non riuscivo a fare un cazzo per la paura di stare male, ma non mi arrendevo.
Ho anche avuto una colica in auto da solo, sono tornato a casa.
Poi mia moglie è stata male. Ed è caduta in depressione. Io ho cercato di starle vicino, in vacanza l'ho accompagnata due volte dal dottore, una in ospedale, un'altra dal ginecologo sobbarcandomi ore di auto, viste le distanze. Senza risolvere nulla e sentendo sempre le stesse frasi. "E' l'età. Gli ormoni"
Lei si lamentava che non aveva amiche, che era sola dopo la morte dei genitori, e io a dirle "Ma ci siamo noi", stavo sempre con lei, avevo rinunciato a uscire con gli amici e ai miei hobby....
Lei la sera alle 2130 si addormentava sul divano, mai un film visto insieme, per dire, almeno quello.
E non le piaceva neppure uscire la sera al ristorante. O comunque fuori. Le provocava ansia.
Ma ci eravamo già allontanati, con tutti i problemi: i nostri sms erano del tipo "Mi passi a prendere questo e quello" (lei). La notte la bimba ci svegliava, il sonno la faceva da padrone, alla mattina ci si sveglia alle 5,30.
Poi tutti i problemi, oltre ai lutti, lei si lamentava sempre che niente a noi andava bene, ed era vero.
Molta, molta negatività. 
Io mi ero rassegnato creandomi dei miei spazi. Collezionavo bici d'epoca e le restauravo, a lei stava sulle balle che stessi in box a pulir ruggine e tornassi con le mani e le unghie sporche, e che ogni tanto,  facessi dei raduni in cui la lasciavo sola tutto il giorno. Che alla mattina della domenica ogni tanto mi alzassi alle 5 per andare ai mercatini. Era gelosa delle mie bici. Ma quando ha tradito io avevo smesso già da un po'. Lei era possessiva. Shopping, sempre insieme. We sempre insieme. A me la cosa comunque piaceva.
Poi c'era il sesso, che si faceva quando andava a lei, e negli ultimi tempi pure in una posizione come voleva lei. OK, c'era la bimba nell'altra stanza. Ma io odiavo farlo sotto le coperte, anche d'inverno. Lei aveva freddo, e lo si faceva sotto le coperte, a luce spenta. Non è che a me in generale andasse da dio questa coppia, avevo notato un distacco, e ne soffrivo. Pensavo che avevo voglia di fare l'amore quasi ogni sera, e che lei invece mi rifiutava, che non aveva voglia. Perché comunque lei quando non era in depressione, mi faceva impazzire. Cazzo se mi piace.
E poi mi ha tradito lei. 
Già.


----------



## danny (10 Giugno 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Eri messo così?
> 
> Spero di no.
> 
> ...



Ho avuto coliche per sei mesi, stavo da schifo.
Mi sentivo vecchio, non riuscivo a fare un cazzo per la paura di stare male, ma non mi arrendevo.
Ho anche avuto una colica in auto da solo, sono tornato a casa.
Poi mia moglie è stata male. Ed è caduta in depressione. Io ho cercato di starle vicino, in vacanza l'ho accompagnata due volte dal dottore, una in ospedale, un'altra dal ginecologo sobbarcandomi ore di auto, viste le distanze. Senza risolvere nulla e sentendo sempre le stesse frasi. "E' l'età. Gli ormoni"
Lei si lamentava che non aveva amiche, che era sola dopo la morte dei genitori, e io a dirle "Ma ci siamo noi", stavo sempre con lei, avevo rinunciato a uscire con gli amici e ai miei hobby....
Lei la sera alle 2130 si addormentava sul divano, mai un film visto insieme, per dire, almeno quello.
E non le piaceva neppure uscire la sera al ristorante. O comunque fuori. Le provocava ansia.
Ma ci eravamo già allontanati, con tutti i problemi: i nostri sms erano del tipo "Mi passi a prendere questo e quello" (lei). La notte la bimba ci svegliava, il sonno la faceva da padrone, alla mattina ci si sveglia alle 5,30.
Poi tutti i problemi, oltre ai lutti, lei si lamentava sempre che niente a noi andava bene, ed era vero.
Molta, molta negatività. 
Io mi ero rassegnato creandomi dei miei spazi. Collezionavo bici d'epoca e le restauravo, a lei stava sulle balle che stessi in box a pulir ruggine e tornassi con le mani e le unghie sporche, e che ogni tanto,  facessi dei raduni in cui la lasciavo sola tutto il giorno. Che alla mattina della domenica ogni tanto mi alzassi alle 5 per andare ai mercatini. Era gelosa delle mie bici. Ma quando ha tradito io avevo smesso già da un po'. Lei era possessiva. Shopping, sempre insieme. We sempre insieme. A me la cosa comunque piaceva.
Poi c'era il sesso, che si faceva quando andava a lei, e negli ultimi tempi pure in una posizione come voleva lei. OK, c'era la bimba nell'altra stanza. Ma io odiavo farlo sotto le coperte, anche d'inverno. Lei aveva freddo, e lo si faceva sotto le coperte, a luce spenta. Non è che a me in generale andasse da dio questa coppia, avevo notato un distacco, e ne soffrivo. Pensavo che avevo voglia di fare l'amore quasi ogni sera, e che lei invece mi rifiutava, che non aveva voglia. Perché comunque lei quando non era in depressione, mi faceva impazzire. Cazzo se mi piace.
*E poi mi ha tradito lei. 
*Già.[/QUOTE]


----------



## Nausicaa (10 Giugno 2014)

_*QUOTATE BENE PER FAVOREEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE



*_


----------



## Caciottina (10 Giugno 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> _*QUOTATE BENE PER FAVOREEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## danny (10 Giugno 2014)

Disincantata... i segnali c'erano arrivati... le hai notate le analogie?
Noi ci siamo tenuti lontani dal comprenderli, ci siamo invece fatti in quattro per assecondare loro... e anche per sopravvivere noi...
Ma senza risolvere i "loro" problemi.
Mia moglie era frustrata, stanca di affrontare problemi, di non avere gioie, novità positive... vedeva tutto buio.
Mi ricordo quando parlava della collega, il fatto che lei fosse una traditrice seriale l'aveva sconvolta, la stigmatizzava, la criticava, diceva che questa cosa l'aveva delusa...
Poi però era subentrata l'invidia... la competitività... Ma come, lei ha tutto, e io? Lei ce la fa ad avere tutto e io sono qui che "soffro" nella mia solitudine e ansia?
Inutile dire che io questi segnali non sapevo manco cosa volessero dire.


----------



## Sbriciolata (10 Giugno 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si, io comprendo tutto,resta il problema di fondo.Il problema di fondo è che non siamo dal salumiere.Il voglio 3 etti di "salame milano"tagliato fino.Il salumiere risponde:mi spiace signora abbiamo sono un bel pezzo di "salame ungherese"tagliato grosso.A quel punto te ne vai da un altro salumiere a beccarti il"salame milano.E no,qui dovrebbero esseci i sentimenti,il rispetto,la correttezza,l'onestà, e sti kazzi signori miei,io non ho quello che desidero indi per cui impacchi di cazzo a spruzzo?...e no.Non mi convince sta storia causa effetto,per nulla proprio.


Ma... vedi Oscuro. Non è che uno programma di andare dall'altro salumiere, non sempre. 
Si manda avanti una famiglia, una vita, alti e bassi.
Qualcosa all'altro lo fai sempre mancare perchè non siamo perfetti.
Magari(ipotesi) facciamo sentire l'altro inadeguato perchè in certe situazioni riusciamo meglio di lui.
Poi l'altro incontra una persona che invece lo fa sentire importante, bravo.
Sono tante le cose che non ci si dice, nella coppia, altro che balle.
Sono tanti i bisogni che si soffocano per mille motivi e che diventano frustrazioni.
Come dice Rosa, a volte ci si sente stupidi, egoisti a comunicare i propri bisogni personali quando c'è una famiglia da mandare avanti.
La frustrazione, l'insoddisfazione diventano una gabbia e non sto parlando di situazioni limite, sto parlando di situazioni nella norma che ad un certo punto diventano fastidiose, difficilmente sopportabili.
Dalle gabbie si tende ad evadere.


----------



## Minerva (10 Giugno 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> per chiudere le quadre: AltGr e il tastino con l'asterisco *
> Per quanto riguarda la tua domanda micione: *tu vivi una cosa in un modo ed il fatto che tu la racconti nuda e cruda, senza supercazzole varie, è sicuramente da apprezzare.*
> Serve sicuramente ad avere un punto di vista che è reale, possibile, non so quanto frequente ma che io non credo affatto che sia raro.
> Ma non è l'unico modo di viverla e tu lo sai, lo hai letto.
> ...


perché?
si chiama semplicemente faccia tosta e non è che la cosa gli costi chissà quale sforzo.
che poi siano utili tutti i punti di vista, senz'altro


----------



## Sbriciolata (10 Giugno 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> perché?
> si chiama semplicemente faccia tosta e non è che la cosa gli costi chissà quale sforzo.
> che poi siano utili tutti i punti di vista, senz'altro


 faccia tosta perchè se ne frega dei commenti e delle reazioni che suscita.


----------



## Minerva (10 Giugno 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> faccia tosta perchè se ne frega dei commenti e delle reazioni che suscita.


dovrebbe?
forse dovrebbe pensare a quel che rischia più che ai commenti di qualche cretina come me.


----------



## Caciottina (10 Giugno 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> dovrebbe?
> forse dovrebbe pensare a quel che rischia più che ai commenti di qualche cretina come me.


:up:


----------



## Sbriciolata (10 Giugno 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> dovrebbe?
> forse dovrebbe pensare a quel che rischia più che ai commenti di qualche cretina come me.


probabilmente sì(cretina a parte) ma se lo facesse, come ha detto più volte lui stesso, non tradirebbe.
Se pensassero a quello che può succedere in caso li scoprano, direi che il 90% dei traditori non tradirebbe.
Semplicemente pensano di non venire scoperti.


----------



## Caciottina (10 Giugno 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> probabilmente sì(cretina a parte) ma se lo facesse, come ha detto più volte lui stesso, non tradirebbe.
> Se pensassero a quello che può succedere in caso li scoprano, direi che il 90% dei traditori non tradirebbe.
> Semplicemente pensano di non venire scoperti.


come quelli che fumano come le ciminiere....
non pensano ai danni....alle conseguenze...

non e' che se ci pensasse lothar non tradirebbe piu, ad oggi rischierebbe un ictus....
secondo me ci pensano eccome ma la casa, la famiglia non contano di piu di una scopata....checche ne dicano che fare l amore con la moglie e' meglio....


----------



## disincantata (10 Giugno 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> come quelli che fumano come le ciminiere....
> non pensano ai danni....alle conseguenze...
> 
> non e' che se ci pensasse lothar non tradirebbe piu, ad oggi rischierebbe un ictus....
> secondo me ci pensano eccome ma la casa, la famiglia non contano di piu di una scopata....checche ne dicano che fare l amore con la moglie e' meglio....


Io per me posso dire che preferisco ancora farlo con mio marito. 

L'altro mi piace tantissimo e ci sa fare. Altro che se ci sa fare. Forse troppo. 

Ma la confidenza la conoscenza e l'intimità che c'è tra me e mio marito è il meglio.

Non lo dirò mai a nessuno dei due


----------



## Fantastica (10 Giugno 2014)

*No*

... quando un partner (caso di Carola nostra) sente di dover comunicare e comunica all'altro che si sente trascurato; quando fa proposte che vengono puntualmente disattese; quando viene sempre "dopo" qualcosa d'altro (figli, lavoro, hobbies, ecc.) per conto mio non c'è bisogno proprio d'altro. Che è? Bisogna scrivere in carta bollata una dichiarazione di imminente tradimento? Ma vi rendete conto che PARLARE di certe cose significa già dichiarare che non si è (più) amati? E che senso ha essere ACCONTENTATI in una coppia d'amore? Ma che schifo! Lui organizza una cenetta al ristorante perché io gleil'ho chiesto... che tristezza.. non fa per me.
No. 
Quando e se mi sento trascurata è perché tu mi trascuri. Se te lo dico e non cambi, per me è evidente: non mi ami (abbastanza) o ami di più aòtro, non sono la tua priorità, sono scontata, sono messa in un angolo. 
Non voglio un tuo "sacrificio" "per me", perché non sei mio genitore. Voglio che mi ami senza che te lo debba chiedere. Siccome non accade, eccoti servite le corna, senza se e senza ma.


----------



## Eratò (10 Giugno 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ma... vedi Oscuro. Non è che uno programma di andare dall'altro salumiere, non sempre.
> Si manda avanti una famiglia, una vita, alti e bassi.
> Qualcosa all'altro lo fai sempre mancare perchè non siamo perfetti.
> Magari(ipotesi) facciamo sentire l'altro inadeguato perchè in certe situazioni riusciamo meglio di lui.
> ...


Presumo che tutte quelle cose (mandare avanti una famiglia, essere imperfetti)a cui ti sei riferita uno le abbia messe in conto prima di sposarsi.Sennò è un incosciente.Non è che oggi ci si sposa a 20 anni senza un minimo di esperienza di vita e senza conoscere se stessi.


----------



## Minerva (10 Giugno 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> ... quando un partner (caso di Carola nostra) sente di dover comunicare e comunica all'altro che si sente trascurato; quando fa proposte che vengono puntualmente disattese; quando viene sempre "dopo" qualcosa d'altro (figli, lavoro, hobbies, ecc.) per conto mio non c'è bisogno proprio d'altro. Che è? Bisogna scrivere in carta bollata una dichiarazione di imminente tradimento? Ma vi rendete conto che PARLARE di certe cose significa già dichiarare che non si è (più) amati? E che senso ha essere ACCONTENTATI in una coppia d'amore? Ma che schifo! Lui organizza una cenetta al ristorante perché io gleil'ho chiesto... che tristezza.. non fa per me.
> No.
> Quando e se mi sento trascurata è perché tu mi trascuri. Se te lo dico e non cambi, per me è evidente: non mi ami (abbastanza) o ami di più aòtro, *non sono la tua priorità, sono scontata, sono messa in un angolo.*
> Non voglio un tuo "sacrificio" "per me", perché non sei mio genitore. Voglio che mi ami senza che te lo debba chiedere. Siccome non accade, eccoti servite le corna, senza se e senza ma.


e come ci sei finita in un angolo? non mi ci metti senza che mi muova prima e non è certo ilprimocretino che passa che mi da quello che mi manca.
se è tanto grave troveremo altrove le cose che ci mancano altrimenti vediamo che si può fare


----------



## Caciottina (10 Giugno 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> e come ci sei finita in un angolo? non mi ci metti senza che mi muova prima e non è certo *ilprimocretino che passa che mi da quello che mi manca*.
> se è tanto grave troveremo altrove le cose che ci mancano altrimenti vediamo che si può fare


:up:


----------



## lothar57 (10 Giugno 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> come quelli che fumano come le ciminiere....
> non pensano ai danni....alle conseguenze...
> 
> non e' che se ci pensasse lothar non tradirebbe piu, ad oggi rischierebbe un ictus....
> secondo me ci pensano eccome ma la casa, la famiglia non contano di piu di una scopata....checche ne dicano che fare l amore con la moglie e' meglio....



Miss Lontra good evening( sbaglio????).........

Come saprai Gino Paoli,nel ''cielo in una stanza''raccontava l''amore''in motel,ed e'proprio cosi'.Tutto rimane fuori.
Fare l'amore con la moglie e'bello,ma andrenalina zero...con l'''altra''e'esplosivo.Non puoi capire,oppure si,pensa che e'tua coetanea.


----------



## Caciottina (10 Giugno 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Miss Lontra good evening( sbaglio????).........
> 
> Come saprai Gino Paoli,nel ''cielo in una stanza''raccontava l''amore''in motel,ed e'proprio cosi'.Tutto rimane fuori.
> Fare l'amore con la moglie e'bello,ma andrenalina zero...con l'''altra''e'esplosivo.Non puoi capire,oppure si,pensa che *e'tua coetanea*.


aridaje....
lo capisco lothar...capisco bene dove sta l adrenalina e dove no. non e' cmq una giustificazione....
io non dico che sbagli....sarebbe meglio se anche tua moglie sapesse...per correttezza...se poi sta bene alei, oh....hai trovato lo shangrila'


----------



## Sbriciolata (10 Giugno 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> Presumo che tutte quelle cose (mandare avanti una famiglia, essere imperfetti)a cui ti sei riferita uno le abbia messe in conto prima di sposarsi.Sennò è un incosciente.Non è che oggi ci si sposa a 20 anni senza un minimo di esperienza di vita e senza conoscere se stessi.


ma che metti in conto? le esperienze prima di viverle? quando ci si sposa si inizia un percorso che ha aspetti buoni e altri no, come tutte le cose.
E gli aspetti non buoni, dopo anni, possono diventare pesanti.
La teoria e la pratica sono due cose diverse, secondo me.


----------



## oscuro (10 Giugno 2014)

*Si*



Fantastica ha detto:


> ... quando un partner (caso di Carola nostra) sente di dover comunicare e comunica all'altro che si sente trascurato; quando fa proposte che vengono puntualmente disattese; quando viene sempre "dopo" qualcosa d'altro (figli, lavoro, hobbies, ecc.) per conto mio non c'è bisogno proprio d'altro. Che è? Bisogna scrivere in carta bollata una dichiarazione di imminente tradimento? Ma vi rendete conto che PARLARE di certe cose significa già dichiarare che non si è (più) amati? E che senso ha essere ACCONTENTATI in una coppia d'amore? Ma che schifo! Lui organizza una cenetta al ristorante perché io gleil'ho chiesto... che tristezza.. non fa per me.
> No.
> Quando e se mi sento trascurata è perché tu mi trascuri. Se te lo dico e non cambi, per me è evidente: non mi ami (abbastanza) o ami di più aòtro, non sono la tua priorità, sono scontata, sono messa in un angolo.
> Non voglio un tuo "sacrificio" "per me", perché non sei mio genitore. Voglio che mi ami senza che te lo debba chiedere. Siccome non accade, eccoti servite le corna, senza se e senza ma.


Un altro pisello non è mai la soluzione del problema,e comunque puoi anche servire un vaffanculo e chiudere.Mi sembra più onesto.


----------



## Fantastica (10 Giugno 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> e come ci sei finita in un angolo? non mi ci metti senza che mi muova prima e non è certo ilprimocretino che passa che mi da quello che mi manca.
> se è tanto grave troveremo altrove le cose che ci mancano altrimenti vediamo che si può fare


Ma certo. Non è il primo cretino che passa. Non è il vicino di casa, intendi dire?


----------



## Fantastica (10 Giugno 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Un altro pisello non è mai la soluzione del problema,e comunque puoi anche servire un vaffanculo e chiudere.Mi sembra più onesto.


Verissimo. Ma vale per chi è libero, meno per chi ha famiglia, come nel caso della moglie di Disperso che non fa che dargli sempre la stessa risposta "mi sentivo trascurata".


----------



## Fantastica (10 Giugno 2014)

*Comunque*

A me piace come si è comportato Disperso. Mi piace moltissimo che abbia preso le sue cose e via, sia uscito di casa. Un uomo vero fa così. Sta malissimo e se la smazzola da solo.


----------



## danny (10 Giugno 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> *e come ci sei finita in un angolo?* non mi ci metti senza che mi muova prima e non è certo ilprimocretino che passa che mi da quello che mi manca.
> se è tanto grave troveremo altrove le cose che ci mancano altrimenti vediamo che si può fare


Interessante obiezione.


----------



## oscuro (10 Giugno 2014)

*Si*



Fantastica ha detto:


> A me piace come si è comportato Disperso. Mi piace moltissimo che abbia preso le sue cose e via, sia uscito di casa. Un uomo vero fa così. Sta malissimo e se la smazzola da solo.


Ho scritto anche io la stessa cosa.Che poi anche a livello strategico è il modo migliore per far tornare la moglie....!La moglie capirà che uomo con le palle ha tradito...!


----------



## danny (10 Giugno 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> A me piace come si è comportato Disperso. Mi piace moltissimo che abbia preso le sue cose e via, sia uscito di casa. *Un uomo vero* fa così. Sta malissimo e se la smazzola da solo.


Uhm... è da tempo che non leggevo una cosa così, "Un uomo vero", che suona come un cliché, praticamente quello che non deve chiedere mai, tutto d'un pezzo, che ce la fa da solo e non piange mai.... e se a fuggire di casa è una donna, parliamo di "donna vera" ugualmente?
E con una figlia di mezzo, è ugualmente corretto questo modo di esternare?
Pensavo che i ruoli fossero stati messi in crisi nell'era postfemminista e si desse più importante al dialogo ambivalente, ma evidentemente non è affatto così.
Un certo tipo di uomo piace ancora, e forse un certo tipo di donna pure.


----------



## danny (10 Giugno 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ho scritto anche io la stessa cosa.Che poi anche a livello strategico è il modo migliore per far tornare la moglie....!La moglie capirà che uomo con le palle ha tradito...!



A meno che il vicino di casa nel frattempo non se ne approfitti per qualche ingroppata extra nell'assenza del padrone di casa....
E' un'arma a doppio taglio, Oscuro, ma efficace.
Se lei scopre che la mancanza del marito non è poi gran cosa... è separazione sicura.
Se gli manca tutto torna come prima. Almeno per la moglie.
Io me ne stavo andando, ma non avendo fratelli o genitori o amici presso cui ospitarmi, avevo pensato ad affittare una stanza in un agriturismo vicino a casa.
La moglie mi ha implorato di non farlo.
Con la mente sgombra di oggi, è stato meglio così.
Almeno mia figlia non ha sofferto.
Di essere un uomo vero mi importa poco.
Preferisco essere un padre vero, che c'è, e che si può spupazzare la figlia senza aspettare il sabato pomeriggio o le vacanze concordate. Per dire...


----------



## Fantastica (10 Giugno 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Uhm... è da tempo che non leggevo una cosa così, "Un uomo vero", che suona come un cliché, praticamente quello che non deve chiedere mai, tutto d'un pezzo, che ce la fa da solo e non piange mai.... e se a fuggire di casa è una donna, parliamo di "donna vera" ugualmente?
> E con una figlia di mezzo, è ugualmente corretto questo modo di esternare?
> Pensavo che i ruoli fossero stati messi in crisi nell'era postfemminista e si desse più importante al dialogo ambivalente, ma evidentemente non è affatto così.
> Un certo tipo di uomo piace ancora, e forse un certo tipo di donna pure.


Hai ragione. Un uomo vero era per dire un uomo che io riconosco come uomo. Che piace A ME. 
Quanto alla questione figli, adesso lo dico, non essendo intervenuta mentre se ne parlava in questo thread.
Penso che ai figli che domandano si debbe sempre dire "non ti riguarda, stai sereno". Non - ti - riguarda.
E' ovvio che io genitore so che li riguarda. Ma dovrò farmi carico nei comportamenti e NON nelle parole di questa responsabilità.
Il silenzio con i figli in questi casi è veramente d'oro. E per conto mio la moglie di Disperso ha sbagliato alla grandissima parlando con sua figlai in quel modo. Ha agito da totale irresponsabile. Disperso non l'ha notato, perché è pieno di rancore e nelle parole della moglie ha intuito che la figlia "parteggerà" per lui, visto che la moglie si è assunta tutta la responsabilità.


----------



## Fantastica (10 Giugno 2014)

*Aggiungo*

... che Disperso ha agito bene ANCHE come padre, lasciando la casa. 
Non ha PARLATO, se ne è andato.
Invece sua moglie ha gito malissimo come madre: perché parlando ha aperto il vaso delle possibili strumentalizzazioni della figlia, l'ha caricata di qualcosa che NON la riguarda, si è confessata a una bambina!
Per me questo è scandaloso.


----------



## danny (10 Giugno 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Hai ragione. Un uomo vero era per dire un uomo che io riconosco come uomo. Che piace A ME.
> Quanto alla questione figli, adesso lo dico, non essendo intervenuta mentre se ne parlava in questo thread.
> Penso che ai figli che domandano si debbe sempre dire "non ti riguarda, stai sereno". Non - ti - riguarda.
> E' ovvio che io genitore so che li riguarda. Ma dovrò farmi carico nei comportamenti e NON nelle parole di questa responsabilità.
> *Il silenzio con i figli in questi casi è veramente d'oro.* E per conto mio la moglie di Disperso ha sbagliato alla grandissima parlando con sua figlai in quel modo. Ha agito da totale irresponsabile. Disperso non l'ha notato, perché è pieno di rancore e nelle parole della moglie ha intuito che la figlia "parteggerà" per lui, visto che la moglie si è assunta tutta la responsabilità.


Su questo mi trovi d'accordo.
Mia figlia poi ha 7 anni, ti immagini cosa può capire.
Lei mi abbraccia quando torno a casa... questa cosa è impagabile.
Noi ci chiudevamo a parlare nella camera mentre mia figlia guardava la tv.
Già così mi sembrava orribile.


----------



## danny (10 Giugno 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> ... *che Disperso ha agito bene ANCHE come padre, lasciando la casa. *
> *Non ha PARLATO, se ne è andato.
> *Invece sua moglie ha gito malissimo come madre: perché parlando ha aperto il vaso delle possibili strumentalizzazioni della figlia, l'ha caricata di qualcosa che NON la riguarda, si è confessata a una bambina!
> Per me questo è scandaloso.


Tenendo conto di come si trovava lui in quel momento, sì.
Non era in grado di reggere alcun confronto.


----------



## Fantastica (10 Giugno 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Su questo mi trovi d'accordo.
> Mia figlia poi ha 7 anni, ti immagini cosa può capire.
> Lei mi abbraccia quando torno a casa... questa cosa è impagabile.
> Noi ci chiudevamo a parlare nella camera mentre mia figlia guardava la tv.
> Già così mi sembrava orribile.


Quando sarà grande, magari, avrà un vago ricordo del suo papà dimagrito e stanco... Ma sarà vago e non avrà mai saputo nulla, se non che in quel periodo guardava la tv da sola, e magari neppure questo si ricorderà: voi siete stati bravissimi, dai.:up:


----------



## oscuro (10 Giugno 2014)

*Danny*



danny ha detto:


> A meno che il vicino di casa nel frattempo non se ne approfitti per qualche ingroppata extra nell'assenza del padrone di casa....
> E' un'arma a doppio taglio, Oscuro, ma efficace.
> Se lei scopre che la mancanza del marito non è poi gran cosa... è separazione sicura.
> Se gli manca tutto torna come prima. Almeno per la moglie.
> ...


danny non voleva essere un attacco a te.Poi io quando scrivo certe cose non posso tener conto di aspetti logistici e tanto altro.Però pensaci mi hai messo le corna?ciao e vaffanculo...gli fai tremare la terra sotto i piedi....impara a capire che ogni azione ha una reazione...


----------



## danny (10 Giugno 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> *danny non voleva essere un attacco a te.*Poi io quando scrivo certe cose non posso tener conto di aspetti logistici e tanto altro.Però pensaci mi hai messo le corna?ciao e vaffanculo...gli fai tremare la terra sotto i piedi....impara a capire che ogni azione ha una reazione...



Il fatto è che io penso che quando in certe situazioni si mettono le corna, si parte già da una relazione compromessa.
L'allontanamento del tradito può ulteriormente indebolire una coppia già minata.
Tieni conto che probabilmente hai a che fare con una donna "coinvolta" da un altro, magari sol a livello si sbandata, ma che comunque si è allontanata da te, marito.
Lasciarla sola non è implicito che scateni una reazione di ansia per questo, anzi, in alcuni casi dà fuoco ad ulteriori polveri scatenando il rancore sopito.
Bisognerebbe capire da cosa è scaturito il tradimento, ma soprattuto come lei lo ha giustificato a se stessa.
Se lo ha fatto adducendo mancanze da parte del marito, il fatto che lui se ne vada a lungo, può confermare e rafforzare la sua convinzione.
Andarsene Ok, ma tornare non appena lei si riavvicina è implicito. Tenendo conto appunto che c'è una figlia che viene coinvolta (e strumentalizzata).
Dopo è già tardi. 

Ps lo so, lo so, sul neretto.
Se fosse solo una coppia, nessun rimpianto. Le coppie se devon finire, finiscono. Quando c'è un famiglia, la cosa si complica per tutti. E ha un certo prezzo...
Io sento molto la questione figli.... è una questione molto personale.


----------



## Brunetta (10 Giugno 2014)

Carola ha detto:


> Disicantata *non siamo tutte uguali*
> Io ho amiche come te e mi dico ma cazzo perché non sono cosi
> ....
> Sono donne splendide in cui non vedo difetti io da donna
> ...


Il problema è questo.
Alcune persone possono trovarsi a dialogo zero e pensare che può succedere e darsi da fare per rendere ogni cosa luminosa e magari essere tradite.
Altre persone possono non dedicarsi per nulla all'altra e  ricevere amore e stare bene così.
Altre avere tutto e non trovarlo abbastanza.
Non tutte le persone sono uguali.
Resta che dovrebbero avere il coraggio di esprimersi a parole e chiudere prima di tradire. Questo in un mondo perfetto.


----------



## Brunetta (10 Giugno 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Ho avuto coliche per sei mesi, stavo da schifo.
> Mi sentivo vecchio, non riuscivo a fare un cazzo per la paura di stare male, ma non mi arrendevo.
> Ho anche avuto una colica in auto da solo, sono tornato a casa.
> Poi mia moglie è stata male. Ed è caduta in depressione. Io ho cercato di starle vicino, in vacanza l'ho accompagnata due volte dal dottore, una in ospedale, un'altra dal ginecologo sobbarcandomi ore di auto, viste le distanze. Senza risolvere nulla e sentendo sempre le stesse frasi. "E' l'età. Gli ormoni"
> ...


Ma la depressione, che fa comprendere il pre tradimento e il tradimento e il post tradimento, da cosa deriva?
Qualcuno magari si sforza di non prendere coscienza di non amare più o di non amare abbastanza per quello che un matrimonio e una famiglia richiedono.
E dopo?
Dopo passa la depressione o si comprende la realtà o si rassegna?


----------



## Diletta (10 Giugno 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Ps lo so, lo so, sul neretto.
> Se fosse solo una coppia, nessun rimpianto. Le coppie se devon finire, finiscono. Quando c'è un famiglia, la cosa si complica per tutti. E ha un certo prezzo...
> Io sento molto la questione figli.... è una questione molto personale.



Sì, Danny, proprio così. 
Quando c'è una famiglia è doveroso tentare tutte le strade che portano al recupero e non al disfacimento.
Facendo anche, a volte, qualche compromesso.
Anche chi crede fermamente nel matrimonio, pur in assenza di figli, penso che faccia lo stesso, se è persona seria come mi intendo io.
Sono d'accordo con Oscuro sull'effetto teatrale dell'andarsene via su due piedi, si è indubbiamente più credibili e più temuti, che male non fa, ma sono anche d'accordo con te sul fatto che debba essere un'uscita di scena temporanea, altrimenti che ricostruzione vuoi tentare?


----------



## oscuro (10 Giugno 2014)

*Si*



Diletta ha detto:


> Sì, Danny, proprio così.
> Quando c'è una famiglia è doveroso tentare tutte le strade che portano al recupero e non al disfacimento.
> Facendo anche, a volte, qualche compromesso.
> Anche chi crede fermamente nel matrimonio, pur in assenza di figli, penso che faccia lo stesso, se è persona seria come mi intendo io.
> Sono d'accordo con Oscuro sull'effetto teatrale dell'andarsene via su due piedi, si è indubbiamente più credibili e più temuti, che male non fa, ma sono anche d'accordo con te sul fatto che debba essere un'uscita di scena temporanea, altrimenti che ricostruzione vuoi tentare?


La ricostruzione deve avvenire nei tempi giusti e nei modi giusti,che sono quelli dettati dal tradito...!Intanto sparisco,e si chiude,poi ne riparliamo...quando e come dico io.


----------



## Brunetta (10 Giugno 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> Sì, Danny, proprio così.
> Quando c'è una famiglia è doveroso tentare tutte le strade che portano al recupero e non al disfacimento.
> Facendo anche, a volte, qualche compromesso.
> Anche chi crede fermamente nel matrimonio, pur in assenza di figli, penso che faccia lo stesso, se è persona seria come mi intendo io.
> Sono d'accordo con Oscuro sull'effetto teatrale dell'andarsene via su due piedi, si è indubbiamente più credibili e più temuti, che male non fa, ma sono anche d'accordo con te sul fatto che debba essere un'uscita di scena temporanea, altrimenti che ricostruzione vuoi tentare?


Una persona se ne va perché non ce la fa star lì perché prova un caos emozionale che non riesce a gestire in presenza dell'altra.
Non sono strategie.
In quel momento non si calcola se è utile alla ricostruzione o no. E' un terremoto e si va in strada.
Dopo si guarda cosa è rimasto su.


----------



## oscuro (10 Giugno 2014)

*No*

Una persona se ne va perchè è stata tradita,perchè sono stati traditi i suoi sentimenti,il suo progetto di vita,la sua complicità,le sue speranze,il suo credo di vita,il suo orgoglio.


----------



## Diletta (10 Giugno 2014)

*Certo*

Una persona se ne va perché non ce la fa proprio né a guardare l'altro in faccia né a starci vicino, specie se la casa è piccola e te lo trovi sempre fra i piedi!  Ti fa venire la nausea, se non peggio.
Questo succede, di solito, a caldo e quindi i primi giorni.
Dopo, a lucidità ritrovata, ci si rende anche conto di come questa sia stata un'ottima mossa.

Io, purtroppo, non l'ho fatto perché lo psicologo remava contro, ma sarebbe stato un gesto eclatante, ma devo dire che a me piace la scenografia e la sceneggiatura nelle cose in genere.


----------



## ilnikko (10 Giugno 2014)

Carola ha detto:


> Posso dire una cosa senza che zompiate agli occhi ?
> [cut]


Ciao Ross


----------



## Eratò (10 Giugno 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma che metti in conto? le esperienze prima di viverle? quando ci si sposa si inizia un percorso che ha aspetti buoni e altri no, come tutte le cose.
> E gli aspetti non buoni, dopo anni, possono diventare pesanti.
> La teoria e la pratica sono due cose diverse, secondo me.


e ma se la mettiamo così i traditori hanno ragione a tradire e i traditi a soffrire e il tradimento non è più tradimento ma un altro modo per sfogare la propria frustrazione.....
e porca paletta fai (generico) fai prima a lasciarmi visti gli aspetti pesanti della nostra unione e a trovare l'amooooooore da un altra parte.


----------



## disincantata (10 Giugno 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Il problema è questo.
> Alcune persone possono trovarsi a dialogo zero e pensare che può succedere e darsi da fare per rendere ogni cosa luminosa e magari essere tradite.
> Altre persone possono non dedicarsi per nulla all'altra e  ricevere amore e stare bene così.
> Altre avere tutto e non trovarlo abbastanza.
> ...


Bravissima.  Il coraggio di parlare.


----------



## sienne (10 Giugno 2014)

Ciao

sapete cosa a me, non torna ... 
quando si parla di bisogni, di frustrazioni, di trascuratezze ecc. 
Come si fa, che visione si ha ... per incolpare in un certo senso l'altro?

Mi sento io responsabile del mio benessere ... io curo me stessa. 
Se qualcosa non mi piace ... lo dico con sorriso ... se si può fare, bene. 
Se non si può fare ripetutamente e non mi piace più ... si parla o ci si lascia. 
Dico ... è una contraddizione, tradire la coppia ... ma volerla ... cazzata. 
Solo presi troppo con se stessi ... e poco inventosi ... sinceramente. 


sienne


----------



## oscuro (10 Giugno 2014)

*Si*



sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> sapete cosa a me, non torna ...
> quando si parla di bisogni, di frustrazioni, di trascuratezze ecc.
> ...


Si, non torna neanche a me....non capisco questa correlazione disagio-smutandamento


----------



## Nausicaa (10 Giugno 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si, non torna neanche a me....non capisco questa correlazione disagio-smutandamento



Scusa, però...

Dire che è SBAGLIATA ci sto.
Ma dire che non la _capisci_?

Hai raccontato di esserci passato anche tu... un matrimonio che non volevi, una occasione in ufficio... poi hai riconosciuto il tuo errore. Sai che è stato un errore. Sai che volevi scappare e che non avresti dovuto farlo in quel modo. Ma l'hai vissuto, hai provato come sia più semplice fare certe cose che chiudere prima...

Non è una critica per quel tuo comportamento di tanti anni fa, figurati se io mi metto a criticare qualcuno.

però mi ha colpito proprio quel verbo che hai usato, "non capisco".
Eppure lo hai sperimentato.


----------



## Calimero (10 Giugno 2014)

danny ha detto:


> A meno che il vicino di casa nel frattempo non se ne approfitti per qualche ingroppata extra nell'assenza del padrone di casa....
> E' un'arma a doppio taglio, Oscuro, ma efficace.
> Se lei scopre che la mancanza del marito non è poi gran cosa... è separazione sicura.
> Se gli manca tutto torna come prima. Almeno per la moglie.
> ...


leggo e non scrivo ma già  ho i cazzi miei e mi tocca pure leggere cose del tipo padre vero?
è di me che parlavano fantastica e oscuro e tu te ne esci col paragone come io avessi preferito non essere un padre vero. ma come ti vengono in mente. probabilmente non te ne rendi conto ma sei offensivo senza volerlo essere. Non è propriamente una cosa simpatica quella che hai scritto. oltretutto in maniera gratuita.


----------



## Apollonia (10 Giugno 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si, non torna neanche a me....non capisco questa correlazione disagio-smutandamento


Anch'io non lo capisco.
Proviamo a chiederlo a mio marito...


----------



## oscuro (10 Giugno 2014)

*Si*



Nausicaa ha detto:


> Scusa, però...
> 
> Dire che è SBAGLIATA ci sto.
> Ma dire che non la _capisci_?
> ...


Ottima osservazione.Infatti io non ho capito e non accettato anche quello che ho fatto io.E sai qual'è l'amara verità?che mi andava di farlo,fine.Le difficoltà di un rapporto sono un'altra cosa,e vanno gestite in altra maniera,la verità è che mi andava di farlo...,non amavo più...!E allora per questo non capisco,e non mi torna il tentare di colpevolizzare in qualche modo il tradito.


----------



## sienne (10 Giugno 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Scusa, però...
> 
> Dire che è SBAGLIATA ci sto.
> Ma dire che non la _capisci_?
> ...



Ciao Nausicaa

mi permetto ... credo che intendesse, quello che ho scritto:
non capisco come fare responsabile l'altro ... 
Cioè, la tua storia è particolare, e non fa parte del mio non capire. 


sienne


----------



## Calimero (10 Giugno 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Hai ragione. Un uomo vero era per dire un uomo che io riconosco come uomo. Che piace A ME.
> Quanto alla questione figli, adesso lo dico, non essendo intervenuta mentre se ne parlava in questo thread.
> Penso che ai figli che domandano si debbe sempre dire "non ti riguarda, stai sereno". Non - ti - riguarda.
> E' ovvio che io genitore so che li riguarda. Ma dovrò farmi carico nei comportamenti e NON nelle parole di questa responsabilità.
> Il silenzio con i figli in questi casi è veramente d'oro. E per conto mio la moglie di Disperso ha sbagliato alla grandissima parlando con sua figlai in quel modo. Ha agito da totale irresponsabile. Disperso non l'ha notato, perché è pieno di rancore e nelle parole della moglie ha intuito che la figlia "parteggerà" per lui, visto che la moglie si è assunta tutta la responsabilità.


ti sbagli. ho notato è mi sono incassato lei. e non ho intuito che mia figlia parteggiare per nessuno. in questo caso ti sei fatta un film che non c'è. se dovessinontornare a casa e con lei mi aspetto un comportamento da adulti. dove mia figlia non venga usata ma solo amata esostenuta da entrambi. compreso fare in modo che C. non ce l'abbia con l'altro.


----------



## Sbriciolata (10 Giugno 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> e ma se la mettiamo così i traditori hanno ragione a tradire e i traditi a soffrire e il tradimento non è più tradimento ma un altro modo per sfogare la propria frustrazione.....
> e porca paletta fai (generico) fai prima a lasciarmi visti gli aspetti pesanti della nostra unione e a trovare l'amooooooore da un altra parte.


ma io mica giustifico niente. Non dico che sia giusto che accada.


----------



## Nausicaa (10 Giugno 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Nausicaa
> 
> mi permetto ... credo che intendesse, quello che ho scritto:
> non capisco come fare responsabile l'altro ...
> ...


La mia storia è come tante, e non cambia che non avrei dovuto tradire, e sarebbe stato meglio per tutti avere la capacità e lucidità di mollarlo ben prima (parecchio prima nel mio caso)

cmq si torna sempre a quello. Ci sono i motivi, e ci sono le responsabilità. Che alcuni motivi siano legati al comportamento dell'altro nulla toglie alla responsabilità del traditore. 
Ma non è detto -non è detto- che il tradito non abbia reaponsabilità in una crisi di coppia; queste, se ci fossero, non giustificano minimamente il tradimento. Epperó se si vuole risolvere la crisi di coppia, non si dovrebbe nè assolvere il tradimento, certo, ma neppure il tradito può sentirsi, per quanto riguarda la crisi di coppia, lavato dalle responsabilità in virtü del torto subito.

poi ci sono anche situazioni dove c'è solo la voglia di tradire dell'uno, mentre l'altro poveretto davvero non ha nulla da rimproverarsi...


----------



## Calimero (10 Giugno 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma io mica giustifico niente. Non dico che sia giusto che accada.


dare o darsi una spiegazione serve? me lo chiedo.adesso la palla è solo mia. lei può fare o dire qualunque cosa. sono io che devo superare o non superare. certo che lei mi aiuterà o mi fará desistere. ma in maniera relativa. se sento o decido che non riesco a superarelei potrebbe fare e dire le cose in maniera perfetta e nemmeno servirebbe. questo è quello che sento.ora.  forse fra un pó sarà diverso, chi lo sa.


----------



## Sbriciolata (10 Giugno 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> sapete cosa a me, non torna ...
> quando si parla di bisogni, di frustrazioni, di trascuratezze ecc.
> ...





oscuro ha detto:


> Si, non torna neanche a me....non capisco questa correlazione disagio-smutandamento


Allora: tra quello che dovrebbe essere nel migliore dei mondi possibili e quello che è in questo, a casa mia c'è un abisso.
Con questo lo ridico, non voglio giustificare il tradimento, che è una nefandezza per tanti motivi.
Ma il tradimento è una cosa umana.
Fossimo perfetti non saremmo umani, ma divini.
E le cose umane spesso hanno origine da limiti e debolezze umane.
Io sono umana, e nella mia vita ho fatto cose brutte.
Conosco i motivi per i quali le ho fatte... ma non avrei dovuto farle.
Non le giustifico, le motivo.
Però so che in quel momento ho sentito il bisogno di farle, per disperazione, per rabbia, per tutta una serie di motivi, pur sapendo che erano sbagliate.


----------



## sienne (10 Giugno 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> La mia storia è come tante, e non cambia che non avrei dovuto tradire, e sarebbe stato meglio per tutti avere la capacità e lucidità di mollarlo ben prima (parecchio prima nel mio caso)
> 
> cmq si torna sempre a quello. Ci sono i motivi, e ci sono le responsabilità. Che alcuni motivi siano legati al comportamento dell'altro nulla toglie alla responsabilità del traditore.
> Ma non è detto -non è detto- che il tradito non abbia reaponsabilità in una crisi di coppia; queste, se ci fossero, non giustificano minimamente il tradimento. Epperó se si vuole risolvere la crisi di coppia, non si dovrebbe nè assolvere il tradimento, certo, ma neppure il tradito può sentirsi, per quanto riguarda la crisi di coppia, lavato dalle responsabilità in virtü del torto subito.
> ...



Ciao

tuo marito, non mi è simpatico ... sono troppo di parte. 


comunque, ci sono due cose che distinguo: la coppia e l'atto del tradimento. 
Che una possa portare all'altra, ok. Ma non come responsabilità. 
Sono solo responsabile delle mie azioni e quelle fanno parte della coppia. 
Se poi l'altro reagisce con un tradimento, cosa centro io ... non me lo ha chiesto. 

Son veramente due cose distinte ... proprio perché, il tradimento può avvenire
per tantissimi motivi, che con la coppia nulla centrano ... crisi personale, seriale,
innamoramento ecc. 


sienne


----------



## Nausicaa (10 Giugno 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> tuo marito, non mi è simpatico ... sono troppo di parte.
> 
> ...



E siamo d'accordo. Davvero.


----------



## Calimero (10 Giugno 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> La mia storia è come tante, e non cambia che non avrei dovuto tradire, e sarebbe stato meglio per tutti avere la capacità e lucidità di mollarlo ben prima (parecchio prima nel mio caso)
> 
> cmq si torna sempre a quello. Ci sono i motivi, e ci sono le responsabilità. Che alcuni motivi siano legati al comportamento dell'altro nulla toglie alla responsabilità del traditore.
> Ma non è detto -non è detto- che il tradito non abbia reaponsabilità in una crisi di coppia; queste, se ci fossero, non giustificano minimamente il tradimento. Epperó se si vuole risolvere la crisi di coppia, non si dovrebbe nè assolvere il tradimento, certo, ma neppure il tradito può sentirsi, per quanto riguarda la crisi di coppia, lavato dalle responsabilità in virtü del torto subito.
> ...


non mi piace essere compatito ma se devo essere sincero fino in fondo sento di  ritrovarmi nell'uomo dell'ultima frase


----------



## oscuro (10 Giugno 2014)

*Si*



Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Allora: tra quello che dovrebbe essere nel migliore dei mondi possibili e quello che è in questo, a casa mia c'è un abisso.
> Con questo lo ridico, non voglio giustificare il tradimento, che è una nefandezza per tanti motivi.
> Ma il tradimento è una cosa umana.
> Fossimo perfetti non saremmo umani, ma divini.
> ...


Si,ma tutti gli errori sono umani,e allora sarebbe più onesto dire mi andava di fare una cosa brutta e non c'entra nulla il disagio che provavo nella coppia.Fine:up:


----------



## Calimero (10 Giugno 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Allora: tra quello che dovrebbe essere nel migliore dei mondi possibili e quello che è in questo, a casa mia c'è un abisso.
> Con questo lo ridico, non voglio giustificare il tradimento, che è una nefandezza per tanti motivi.
> Ma il tradimento è una cosa umana.
> Fossimo perfetti non saremmo umani, ma divini.
> ...


con questa consapevolezza, non senti che se ci fosse un castigo per quelle cose, bisognerebbe accettarlo?


----------



## Nocciola (10 Giugno 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si,ma tutti gli errori sono umani,e allora sarebbe più onesto dire mi andava di fare una cosa brutta e non c'entra nulla il disagio che provavo nella coppia.Fine:up:


E se la modifichiamo così: mi andava di fare una cosa brutta perchè in un momento di disagio nella mia coppia ho bisogno di pensare solo a me e di trovare un modo per  stare bene L'altro non è certo responsabile di questa mia scelta


----------



## Calimero (10 Giugno 2014)

Oscuro ha detto:


> Si,ma tutti gli errori sono umani,e allora sarebbe più onesto dire mi andava di fare una cosa brutta e non c'entra nulla il disagio che provavo nella coppia.Fine:up:


perfettamente d'accordo


----------



## sienne (10 Giugno 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> E se la modifichiamo così: mi andava di fare una cosa brutta perchè in un momento di disagio nella mia coppia ho bisogno di pensare solo a me e di trovare un modo per  stare bene L'altro non è certo responsabile di questa mia scelta



Ciao 

è quello che si dovrebbe fare, 
come atto d'amore e di onestà ... 
preferisco un egoista consapevole,
che uno che canta il rosario delle 
giustificazioni ... e di motivi assurdi di coppia ... 


sienne


----------



## Sbriciolata (10 Giugno 2014)

Disperso ha detto:


> dare o darsi una spiegazione serve? me lo chiedo.adesso la palla è solo mia. lei può fare o dire qualunque cosa. sono io che devo superare o non superare. certo che lei mi aiuterà o mi fará desistere. ma in maniera relativa. se sento o decido che non riesco a superarelei potrebbe fare e dire le cose in maniera perfetta e nemmeno servirebbe. questo è quello che sento.ora. forse fra un pó sarà diverso, chi lo sa.


capire, comprendere l'altro, nella vita serve sempre, secondo me.
Prima di tutto perchè è crescita personale per tanti motivi.
Lo so che adesso della crescita non te ne frega una beata.
Ma la crescita è quella che ci fa superare le cose in modo da ottenere alla fine un profitto, che è quello della serenità.
Tu adesso sei sul piedistallo di quello che non ha sbagliato, e lei è nel fango.
Tu hai la veste candida e lei stracci sporchi.
E' normale, ci sono passata.
Ma capisci l'enorme distanza che c'è tra uno con una veste immacolata in cima al piedistallo e una coperta di stracci in una pozzanghera? Incolmabile.
Impossibile comunicare, impossibile superare.
Non so se sono riuscita a spiegarmi.
Per raggiungerla sei tu a dover scendere dal piedistallo e sporcarti pure un po', lei non può fare l'inverso, non è possibile.


----------



## Sbriciolata (10 Giugno 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> E se la modifichiamo così: mi andava di fare una cosa brutta perchè in un momento di disagio nella mia coppia ho bisogno di pensare solo a me e di trovare un modo per stare bene L'altro non è certo responsabile di questa mia scelta


quoto


----------



## Nausicaa (10 Giugno 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> capire, comprendere l'altro, nella vita serve sempre, secondo me.
> Prima di tutto perchè è crescita personale per tanti motivi.
> Lo so che adesso della crescita non te ne frega una beata.
> Ma la crescita è quella che ci fa superare le cose in modo da ottenere alla fine un profitto, che è quello della serenità.
> ...



In questo 3D ti sto apprezzando come non mai.


----------



## Eratò (10 Giugno 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> La mia storia è come tante, e non cambia che non avrei dovuto tradire, e sarebbe stato meglio per tutti avere la capacità e lucidità di mollarlo ben prima (parecchio prima nel mio caso)
> 
> cmq si torna sempre a quello. Ci sono i motivi, e ci sono le responsabilità. Che alcuni motivi siano legati al comportamento dell'altro nulla toglie alla responsabilità del traditore.
> Ma non è detto -non è detto- che il tradito non abbia reaponsabilità in una crisi di coppia; queste, se ci fossero, non giustificano minimamente il tradimento. Epperó se si vuole risolvere la crisi di coppia, non si dovrebbe nè assolvere il tradimento, certo, ma neppure il tradito può sentirsi, per quanto riguarda la crisi di coppia, lavato dalle responsabilità in virtü del torto subito.
> ...



:up:


----------



## Calimero (10 Giugno 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> è quello che si dovrebbe fare,
> come atto d'amore e di onestà ...
> ...


lo preferisci per poi arrivare a cosa? perché poi è questo il punto. può essere sufficiente la cruda verità senza ipocrisie per farci accettare un tradimento?


----------



## Sbriciolata (10 Giugno 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si,ma tutti gli errori sono umani,e allora sarebbe più onesto dire mi andava di fare una cosa brutta e non c'entra nulla il disagio che provavo nella coppia.Fine:up:


ma il disagio può esserci ed essere causato da altro. Non voglio assolutamente dire che i tradimenti sono causati da problemi nella coppia. I motivi sono della persona, peraltro.


----------



## Sbriciolata (10 Giugno 2014)

Disperso ha detto:


> con questa consapevolezza, non senti che se ci fosse un castigo per quelle cose, bisognerebbe accettarlo?


io ho pagato per alcune cose. Per altre no ma se mi arrivasse il conto pagherei, certo. Quello che non potrei fare è tornare indietro però.


----------



## Nocciola (10 Giugno 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> è quello che si dovrebbe fare,
> come atto d'amore e di onestà ...
> ...



:up::up::up::up::up:


----------



## Calimero (10 Giugno 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> capire, comprendere l'altro, nella vita serve sempre, secondo me.
> Prima di tutto perchè è crescita personale per tanti motivi.
> Lo so che adesso della crescita non te ne frega una beata.
> Ma la crescita è quella che ci fa superare le cose in modo da ottenere alla fine un profitto, che è quello della serenità.
> ...


hai reso pienamente l'idea. ed é questo a cui pensavo. se sono in grado di farlo. ma non perché voglio stare o mi piace stare sul piedistallo a ricordare a lei quanto sono immacolato e lei sporca. inzaccherarmi potrebbe non bastare. o si. non lo so


----------



## sienne (10 Giugno 2014)

Disperso ha detto:


> lo preferisci per poi arrivare a cosa? perché poi è questo il punto. può essere sufficiente la cruda verità senza ipocrisie per farci accettare un tradimento?



Ciao

se già si vuole ricostruire, almeno sapere con cosa si ha a che fare ...
si deve anche accettare la natura dell'altro. E la cosa per me, sarebbe semplice:
lo dico chiaro è tondo: ti prendi nuovamente troppo sul serio o importante,
andando contro me ... tra noi è chiusa. Impara a integrarmi nel tuo percorso. 

Ci sono passata ... 
Quello che ha impedito poi il recupero è stato, che lui non ha accettato la sua natura. 
Una crisi ... depressione ... tristezza ... dopo l'altra ... mi diceva sempre,
come ho fatto a non vederti più ... Veleno. Si stagna. Non si va avanti.


sienne


----------



## Sbriciolata (10 Giugno 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> In questo 3D ti sto apprezzando come non mai.


Ma non è una cosa da poco scegliere di sporcarsi, eh? Costa tantissimo. Tu non sai quanto mi sia dispiaciuto che non sia stato capito questo, di Ultimo. Lui ha fatto a modo suo, forse c'erano altri modi migliori... ma sono scelte che non fai lucidamente, del resto.


----------



## free (10 Giugno 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> E se la modifichiamo così: mi andava di fare una cosa brutta perchè in un momento di disagio nella mia coppia ho bisogno di pensare solo a me e di trovare un modo per  stare bene L'altro non è certo responsabile di questa mia scelta



ma una cosa brutta solo se scoperta
altrimenti il traditore va a fare una cosa bella per lui, e ci mancherebbe altro!
l'essenza del tradimento non è l'avventura, ma il tenere tutto nascosto, o sbaglio?


----------



## Caciottina (10 Giugno 2014)

free ha detto:


> ma una cosa brutta solo se scoperta
> altrimenti il traditore va a fare una cosa bella per lui, e ci mancherebbe altro!
> l'essenza del tradimento non è l'avventura, ma il tenere tutto nascosto, o sbaglio?


mi aggradi...verde


----------



## Sbriciolata (10 Giugno 2014)

Disperso ha detto:


> hai reso pienamente l'idea. ed é questo a cui pensavo. se sono in grado di farlo. ma non perché voglio stare o mi piace stare sul piedistallo a ricordare a lei quanto sono immacolato e lei sporca. inzaccherarmi potrebbe non bastare. o si. non lo so


Non lo può sapere nessuno, è un mix di variabili incasinatissime.
Ma partire dalla comprensione dell'errore dell'altro è un passo avanti.
Sbagliamo perchè viviamo.
Io ho orrore di quelli che non sbagliano mai.


----------



## Eratò (10 Giugno 2014)

Disperso ha detto:


> lo preferisci per poi arrivare a cosa? perché poi è questo il punto. può essere sufficiente la cruda verità senza ipocrisie per farci accettare un tradimento?


la cruda verità ti serve a mantenere una briciola di stima verso il traditore.....arrampicarsi sugli specchi raccontando frottole su frottole è la cosa peggiore  che il traditore possa fare dopo la scoperta.


----------



## Sbriciolata (10 Giugno 2014)

free ha detto:


> ma una cosa brutta solo se scoperta
> altrimenti il traditore va a fare una cosa bella per lui, e ci mancherebbe altro!
> l'essenza del tradimento non è l'avventura, ma il tenere tutto nascosto, o sbaglio?


non sempre. Pensa a Giorgio, a B.D., all'ultimo arrivo... non mi ricordo.
Non è sempre vero.


----------



## free (10 Giugno 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> non sempre. Pensa a Giorgio, a B.D., all'ultimo arrivo... non mi ricordo.
> Non è sempre vero.



intendi che si sono pentiti subito dopo?
ma prima credevano di andare incontro ad una bella avventura, credo


----------



## Minerva (10 Giugno 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> *Ma non è una cosa da poco scegliere di sporcarsi, eh? Costa tantissimo.* Tu non sai quanto mi sia dispiaciuto che non sia stato capito questo, di Ultimo. Lui ha fatto a modo suo, forse c'erano altri modi migliori... ma sono scelte che non fai lucidamente, del resto.


ad alcuni, ad altri proprio poco.viene proprio spontaneo
nessuno tocchi caino...ma esaltarlo mi pare troppo


----------



## Sbriciolata (10 Giugno 2014)

free ha detto:


> intendi che si sono pentiti subito dopo?
> ma prima credevano di andare incontro ad una bella avventura, credo


ma certo, fino a che gira la giostra. Poi, logicamente in base alla sensibilità della persona e ai suoi valori, i conti con te stesso e con il casino che stai facendo della tua vita li fai. Appena passa la sbornia.


----------



## Sbriciolata (10 Giugno 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> ad alcuni, ad altri proprio poco.viene proprio spontaneo
> nessuno tocchi caino...ma esaltarlo mi pare troppo


che c'entra? Ho scritto che Ultimo ha fatto una scelta, mica che sia l'unica da fare. Sporcarsi è un attimo Minerva, basta smettere di stare attenti a non farlo.


----------



## Nocciola (10 Giugno 2014)

free ha detto:


> ma una cosa brutta solo se scoperta
> altrimenti il traditore va a fare una cosa bella per lui, e ci mancherebbe altro!
> *l'essenza del tradimento non è l'avventura, ma il tenere tutto nascosto, o sbaglio*?


Ma sai io non sono stata scoperta non è che per questo non so che mi sono comportata male nei confrotni di mio marito.
Il grassetto non l'ho capito


----------



## Calimero (10 Giugno 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> la cruda verità ti serve a mantenere una briciola di stima verso il traditore.....arrampicarsi sugli specchi raccontando frottole su frottole è la cosa peggiore  che il traditore possa fare dopo la scoperta.


su questo non c'è dubbio. da qualche parte, se ci si riesce e se si vuole, bisogna pur cominciare. ho sospeso il giudizio sulla stima per adesso


----------



## disincantata (10 Giugno 2014)

Perdonatomai.iciolata;1353734]ma il disagio può esserci ed essere causato da altro. Non voglio assolutamente dire che i tradimenti sono causati da problemi nella coppia. I motivi sono della persona, peraltro.[/QUOTE]

Nel mio caso è stato così.  Lui con lei si sentiva meglio perché non sapeva niente di tutti i suoi guai. Ovvio.  Mica la toccavano.

Non si sentiva giudicato credo.

Io con il mio lavoro gli ricordavo tutto ciò che aveva perso.

Per il resto nessun problema. Mai. 

Non so ancora oggi, tradimento a parte,  cosa significhi crisi di coppia.

per bastardo che sia stato lo trovo sempre particolarmente idoneo a come sono a come siamo ma ....

Perdonarlo mai.


----------



## free (10 Giugno 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma sai io non sono stata scoperta non è che per questo non so che mi sono comportata male nei confrotni di mio marito.
> Il grassetto non l'ho capito


intendevo dire che l'avventura è un'avventura e stop
il tenerla nascosta perchè si è impegnati ne fa una "cosa brutta", ovvero un tradimento


----------



## Calimero (10 Giugno 2014)

in piú, in tutto questo, non si tromba:sonar:


----------



## Minerva (10 Giugno 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> che c'entra? Ho scritto che Ultimo ha fatto una scelta, mica che sia l'unica da fare. Sporcarsi è un attimo Minerva, basta smettere di stare attenti a non farlo.


non mi permetterei mai di riferirmi ad ultimo, anzi eviterei proprio


----------



## Calimero (10 Giugno 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Non lo può sapere nessuno, è un mix di variabili incasinatissime.
> Ma partire dalla comprensione dell'errore dell'altro è un passo avanti.
> Sbagliamo perchè viviamo.
> Io ho orrore di quelli che non sbagliano mai.


io non sbaglio mai:carneval:


----------



## disincantata (10 Giugno 2014)

Disperson piú ha detto:


> È una scelta.
> 
> io più di prima soprattutto dopo una settimana dalla bomba.
> Poi ci sono stati periodi in cui mi divertivo a dire no.....non osava insistere ma non ho mai preso così tante carezze di notte mentre fingevo di dormire..Se hai voglia di lei chiamala.


----------



## oscuro (10 Giugno 2014)

*Si*



disincantata ha detto:


> È una scelta.
> 
> io più di prima soprattutto dopo una settimana dalla bomba.
> Poi ci sono stati periodi in cui mi divertivo a dire no.....non osava insistere ma non ho mai preso così tante carezze di notte mentre fingevo di dormire..Se hai voglia di lei chiamala.


Si certo,e magari si deve pure scusare per essere andato via vero?


----------



## free (10 Giugno 2014)

Disperso ha detto:


> in piú, in tutto questo, non si tromba:sonar:



è sempre tua moglie...


----------



## Calimero (10 Giugno 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> È una scelta.
> 
> io più di prima soprattutto dopo una settimana dalla bomba.
> Poi ci sono stati periodi in cui mi divertivo a dire no.....non osava insistere ma non ho mai preso così tante carezze di notte mentre fingevo di dormire..Se hai voglia di lei chiamala.


ehm... Non ci penso nemmeno. penso il sesso complicherebbe tutto. peró sono con l'ormone alla gola:singleeye:


----------



## oscuro (10 Giugno 2014)

*Disperso*



Disperso ha detto:


> ehm... Non ci penso nemmeno. penso il sesso complicherebbe tutto. peró sono con l'ormone alla gola:singleeye:


Vattene a puttane....


----------



## Calimero (10 Giugno 2014)

free ha detto:


> è sempre tua moglie...


che si è sollazzata col vicino


----------



## Calimero (10 Giugno 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Vattene a puttane....


Oscuro.....:unhappy:
no.


----------



## oscuro (10 Giugno 2014)

*disperso*



Disperso ha detto:


> Oscuro.....:unhappy:
> no.


Era una provocazione.....


----------



## Calimero (10 Giugno 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Era una provocazione.....


meno male:mexican:


----------



## Joey Blow (10 Giugno 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ma non è una cosa da poco scegliere di sporcarsi, eh? Costa tantissimo. Tu non sai quanto mi sia dispiaciuto che non sia stato capito questo, di Ultimo. Lui ha fatto a modo suo, forse c'erano altri modi migliori... ma sono scelte che non fai lucidamente, del resto.


Ma quello ne racconta(va) di scempiaggini.


----------



## Eratò (10 Giugno 2014)

Disperso ha detto:


> ehm... Non ci penso nemmeno. penso il sesso complicherebbe tutto. peró sono con l'ormone alla gola:singleeye:


disperso e questo no e quello no...mi sa che c'è un unica via d'uscita....:singleeye:


----------



## free (10 Giugno 2014)

Disperso ha detto:


> che si è sollazzata col vicino



però vuole te, mica il vicino (che anzi ora vuole lontano)


----------



## Calimero (10 Giugno 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> disperso e questo no e quello no...mi sa che c'è un unica via d'uscita....:singleeye:


allargare la toppa della porta?:carneval:


----------



## Calimero (10 Giugno 2014)

free ha detto:


> però vuole te, mica il vicino (che anzi ora vuole lontano)


ma sei seria?
faccio fatica a guardarla in faccia


----------



## free (10 Giugno 2014)

Disperso ha detto:


> ma sei seria?
> faccio fatica a guardarla in faccia



era tua moglie che non era seria col tipo, mi sa!
nel senso che mica se lo voleva tenere per sempre, le piaceva un po' e basta, le piaceva la novità
fai fatica perchè è presto, in seguito si vedrà!


----------



## Minerva (10 Giugno 2014)

il vicino ora è lontano?


----------



## Calimero (10 Giugno 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> il vicino ora è lontano?


è un calembour o una domanda seria?


----------



## Calimero (10 Giugno 2014)

free ha detto:


> era tua moglie che non era seria col tipo, mi sa!
> nel senso che mica se lo voleva tenere per sempre, le piaceva un po' e basta, le piaceva la novità
> fai fatica perchè è presto, in seguito si vedrà!


nel frattempo?:unhappy:


----------



## free (10 Giugno 2014)

Disperso ha detto:


> nel frattempo?:unhappy:



nel frattempo secondo me dovresti stare a vedere come si comporta tua moglie e soprattutto che sensazioni ti dà, ovvero per il momento non decidere nulla di definitivo
per es. se la ami ancora sarebbe un grande dolore che faresti a te stesso allontanarla definitivamente, ti pare?
perchè mai dovresti infliggerti un dolore ulteriore, ora, di tua volontà?


----------



## Calimero (10 Giugno 2014)

free ha detto:


> nel frattempo secondo me dovresti stare a vedere come si comporta tua moglie e soprattutto che sensazioni ti dà, ovvero per il momento non decidere nulla di definitivo
> per es. se la ami ancora sarebbe un grande dolore che faresti a te stesso allontanarla definitivamente, ti pare?
> perchè mai dovresti infliggerti un dolore ulteriore, ora, di tua volontà?


intendevo con l'ormone a palla che faccio nel frattempo. :carneval:
piú cerco di alleggerire piú ti fai seria


----------



## Joey Blow (10 Giugno 2014)

Disperso ha detto:


> *intendevo con l'ormone a palla che faccio nel frattempo.* :carneval:
> piú cerco di alleggerire piú ti fai seria


C'è sempre youporn.


----------



## free (10 Giugno 2014)

Disperso ha detto:


> intendevo con l'ormone a palla che faccio nel frattempo. :carneval:
> piú cerco di alleggerire piú ti fai seria



ah non so, mica sono governata dal testosterone, io!


----------



## Fantastica (10 Giugno 2014)

Disperso ha detto:


> intendevo con l'ormone a palla che faccio nel frattempo. :carneval:
> piú cerco di alleggerire piú ti fai seria


YouPorn


----------



## oscuro (10 Giugno 2014)

*Si*



Joey Blow ha detto:


> C'è sempre youporn.


Grazie a dio...!


----------



## Calimero (10 Giugno 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> C'è sempre youporn.


hai un account?


----------



## Joey Blow (10 Giugno 2014)

Disperso ha detto:


> hai un account?


Io no, ma non serve comunque. Almeno credo.


----------



## Calimero (10 Giugno 2014)

free ha detto:


> ah non so, mica sono governata dal testosterone, io!


beata te


----------



## free (10 Giugno 2014)

Disperso ha detto:


> hai un account?



a che serve?


----------



## Calimero (10 Giugno 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Io no, ma non serve comunque. Almeno credo.


te ne ha parlato il compagno di banco


----------



## Calimero (10 Giugno 2014)

free ha detto:


> a che serve?


ai comparti segreti. Almeno credo


----------



## Carola (10 Giugno 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> e come ci sei finita in un angolo? non mi ci metti senza che mi muova prima e non è certo ilprimocretino che passa che mi da quello che mi manca.
> se è tanto grave troveremo altrove le cose che ci mancano altrimenti vediamo che si può fare


Non era il primo cretino
Proprio tutto meno cretino
Primi cretini corteggiatori pisello muniti tanti credimi
Qui il sesso e arrivato ben dopo ma parecchio.


----------



## Joey Blow (10 Giugno 2014)

Disperso ha detto:


> te ne ha parlato il compagno di banco


No, ma non ci vado da un bel po', ergo non so se hanno cambiato cose. Prima era ad accesso libero.


----------



## free (10 Giugno 2014)

Disperso ha detto:


> ai comparti segreti. Almeno credo



e che ci sarà mai in questi comparti segreti?


----------



## erab (10 Giugno 2014)

Disperso ha detto:


> intendevo con l'ormone a palla che faccio nel frattempo. :carneval:
> piú cerco di alleggerire piú ti fai seria


5vs1 :carneval:


----------



## Calimero (10 Giugno 2014)

free ha detto:


> e che ci sarà mai in questi comparti segreti?


il tesoro di minerva:mexican:


----------



## Carola (10 Giugno 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> e come ci sei finita in un angolo? non mi ci metti senza che mi muova prima e non è certo ilprimocretino che passa che mi da quello che mi manca.
> se è tanto grave troveremo altrove le cose che ci mancano altrimenti vediamo che si può fare





sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> è quello che si dovrebbe fare,
> come atto d'amore e di onestà ...
> ...


Ma io non cerco giustificazioni
Ho tradito perché mi mancava qualcosa che ho chiesto e non arrivava
Tutto il resto era quasi perfetto
Perché separarmi da ciò?

Certo e 'egoistico ma non mi sono pentita 
Sono stata male ci sto ancora ma non ne sono pentita
A me ha fatto chiarezza cose dove prima ero circa e pure sorda


----------



## free (10 Giugno 2014)

Disperso ha detto:


> il tesoro di minerva:mexican:


oddio ora sono curiosissima, mannaggia a te


----------



## Calimero (10 Giugno 2014)

erab ha detto:


> 5vs1 :carneval:


con 5 non gliela fó:mexican:


----------



## sienne (10 Giugno 2014)

Carola ha detto:


> Ma io non cerco giustificazioni
> Ho tradito perché mi mancava qualcosa che ho chiesto e non arrivava
> Tutto il resto era quasi perfetto
> Perché separarmi da ciò?
> ...



Ciao 

Carola, è un mio sentire generale, senza una vera storia in mente.
Perciò non era riferito a te. Ma vedi, parli di prima ... ecc. prima 
eri in coppia, poi hai tradito ... due cose differenti ... 


sienne


----------



## Carola (10 Giugno 2014)

Disperso ha detto:


> ehm... Non ci penso nemmeno. penso il sesso complicherebbe tutto. peró sono con l'ormone alla gola:singleeye:


Ecco
Uomini e uomini
Ho amici che traditi azzeramento ormone 
Tu pensi al sesso
Mio marito nemmeno  qnd stavamo bene

Pesa alla lunga
Ma se tutto il resto fila bene e qui farfalla può capirmi
Lascio perché  non trombo bene ?

Ma dai.
Con dei figli non esiste questo discorso x me


----------



## Calimero (10 Giugno 2014)

free ha detto:


> oddio ora sono curiosissima, mannaggia a te


apriti un account e poi passami la password:carneval:


----------



## Calimero (10 Giugno 2014)

Carola ha detto:


> Ecco
> Uomini e uomini
> Ho amici che traditi azzeramento ormone
> Tu pensi al sesso
> ...


non ho capito. il punto qual'è? che non dovrei essere arrapato?


----------



## Fantastica (10 Giugno 2014)

Disperso?
E tu l'hai mai tradita tua moglie? Per dire...


----------



## free (10 Giugno 2014)

Disperso ha detto:


> apriti un account e poi passami la password:carneval:



meglio di no, sto leggendo che dovrebbe servire per chattare ma si sono fregati le pass, e molte erano anche di fb, insomma un bel casino:singleeye:

lo racconta un tizio che ha in firma: 
_donne: non mi fido di una cosa che sanguina per 5 giorni e non muore
_


----------



## Carola (10 Giugno 2014)

Comunque ogni storia e storia a se
Messa giu come la mette disperso ha ragione sua moglie gli ha fatto una carognata bella e buona 

Altri caso tipo farfalla io capisco essendoci passata
Sono a che andava tutto bene mai avrei pensato di tradire e petche mai ???

Cosi ho cercato di salvare il salvabile  ossia lo stare bene in famiglia 
La parte di me desiderosa di un rapporto uomo donna l ho accontentata cosi
Non sarà la soluzione certo ma sono umana e imperfetta
E viva.

Pagherò 
Lo sto già facendo 
Amen
Ce di peggio
Mio marito però adesso e un altro
Ma cazzo dai
A me smonta sta cosa
E innamorato e si vede

Petche di o a qui dicevo arrivare ?
Oggi mi ha scritto un pensiero stupendo 
Io mi domando perché adesso perché  ..
a volte mi fa fin incazzare sta cosa ma ci passò su capisco che aveva un blocco suo pazzesco 
Non può un uomo sano bello come il sole colto, annullate una componente come il sesso
Non è normale neppure non lamentarsene
Guarda disperso!

Mio marito mai!!!
Non ha altre 
E se ne avesse davvero molto molto bravo 
Ma sono sicura che no


----------



## Carola (10 Giugno 2014)

Disperso ha detto:


> non ho capito. il punto qual'è? che non dovrei essere arrapato?


Non so cosa devi  essere tu
Era una constatazione su come vivono il sesso gli uomini
Io tradita a tutto penserei meno che a trombare 
Idem il mio amico con storia simile alla tua

X molti però è uno sfogo
Cosi come pare che molto
super dirigenti ecc trombino meno di altri 

Tutto li solo pensieri


----------



## Calimero (10 Giugno 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Disperso?
> E tu l'hai mai tradita tua moglie. Per dire...


per dire.......no.
gli occhi ce li ho.le altre donne pure.  ma la risposta è sempre la stessa


----------



## Calimero (10 Giugno 2014)

free ha detto:


> meglio di no, sto leggendo che dovrebbe servire per chattare ma si sono fregati le pass, e molte erano anche di fb, insomma un bel casino:singleeye:
> 
> lo racconta un tizio che ha in firma:
> _donne: non mi fido di una cosa che sanguina per 5 giorni e non muore
> _


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nausicaa (10 Giugno 2014)

free ha detto:


> meglio di no, sto leggendo che dovrebbe servire per chattare ma si sono fregati le pass, e molte erano anche di fb, insomma un bel casino:singleeye:
> 
> lo racconta un tizio che ha in firma:
> _donne: non mi fido di una cosa che sanguina per 5 giorni e non muore
> _



E' di Oscar Wilde...


----------



## Fantastica (10 Giugno 2014)

Disperso ha detto:


> per dire.......no.
> gli occhi ce li ho.le altre donne pure.  ma la risposta è sempre la stessa


Ok. E l'ormone scatenato di stasera ti porta a desiderare quale tipo di sesso? Cosa ti aggraderebbe?


----------



## free (10 Giugno 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> E' di Oscar Wilde...



grazie Nau, non lo  sapevo, mai letta!


----------



## Joey Blow (10 Giugno 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Ok. E l'ormone scatenato di stasera ti porta a desiderare quale tipo di sesso? Cosa ti aggraderebbe?


...


----------



## Calimero (10 Giugno 2014)

Carol;a1353870 ha detto:
			
		

> Non so cosa devi  essere tu
> Era una constatazione su come vivono il sesso gli uomini
> Io tradita a tutto penserei meno che a trombare
> Idem il mio amico con storia simile alla tua
> ...


 come ogni storia anche ogni persona è persona a sé.
fino ad oggi non ne avevo voglia. adesso mi è  venuta


----------



## Calimero (10 Giugno 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Ok. E l'ormone scatenato di stasera ti porta a desiderare quale tipo di sesso? Cosa ti aggraderebbe?


Non  capisco dove vuoi arrivare. mi stai chiedendo se andrei con un altra donna? no,non lo farei
ripensandoci, però, jb comincia ad intrigarmi


----------



## Fantastica (10 Giugno 2014)

Disperso ha detto:


> Non  capisco dove vuoi arrivare. mi stai chiedendo se andrei con un altra donna? no,non lo farei
> ripensandoci, però, jb comincia ad intrigarmi


No, volevo capire che tipo di fantasia sessuale ti piacerebbe realizzare.


----------



## Calimero (10 Giugno 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> No, volevo capire che tipo di fantasia sessuale ti piacerebbe realizzare.


nessuna. trombare.


----------



## Joey Blow (10 Giugno 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> No, volevo capire che tipo di fantasia sessuale ti piacerebbe realizzare.


. . .


----------



## Calimero (10 Giugno 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> No, volevo capire che tipo di fantasia sessuale ti piacerebbe realizzare.


tu invece che tipo di fantasia vorresti realizzare?


----------



## Fantastica (10 Giugno 2014)

Disperso ha detto:


> tu invece che tipo di fantasia vorresti realizzare?


Purtroppo sto uscendo a cena, se no avremmo forse approfondito il tema.


----------



## Calimero (10 Giugno 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Purtroppo sto uscendo a cena, se no avremmo forse approfondito il tema.


che peccato. forse.


----------



## danny (10 Giugno 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma la depressione, che fa comprendere il pre tradimento e il tradimento e il post tradimento, da cosa deriva?
> Qualcuno magari si sforza di non prendere coscienza di non amare più o di non amare abbastanza per quello che un matrimonio e una famiglia richiedono.
> E dopo?
> Dopo passa la depressione o si comprende la realtà o si rassegna?



Io sono un marito, e il mio ruolo è quello. Per depressioni, ansie e fobie occorre uno psicologo.
Posso comprendere le ragioni, studiare i perché, accettare i problemi ma oltre non vado, non è il mio ruolo.
Però alla fine io credo che dietro a non pochi tradimenti si nasconda una certa buona dose di egoismo, qualunque origine possa avere, se da fobie ansie, insicurezze, non importa.
Se vuoi, penso che mia moglie sia stata molto egoista, al limite della stronza, o forse (ma direi anche senza forse) stronza lo è davvero stata, fregandosene di farmi male, di far male distruggendo una famiglia a sua figlia etc. per soddisfare un suo bisogno, con una relazione che si è ostinata a portare avanti anche dopo che era stata scoperta. 
Questo va al di là di una presa di coscienza se si ama o meno: quando si ama l'egoismo lo si mette da parte, ma se si è egoisti difficilmente si saprà amare veramente, si prenderà possesso delle persone, le si desidererà, ma non si farà mai il loro bene.
Di persone egoiste ne è pieno il mondo, purtroppo.
Chi più, chi meno, ognuno di noi pretende dall'altro qualcosa in una coppia. 
La vera fortuna è incappare in qualcuno che almeno ci restituisce quello che diamo quando diamo.
Ma è una fortuna: tutti prima o poi si adeguano, perché l'egoismo purtroppo con gli anni tende a crescere nei rapporti di coppia, che lo si voglia o no in misura proporzionale - anche se non uguale per tutti - al calo dell'amore e del coinvolgimento affettivo e a quanto stimiamo di ricevere.


----------



## danny (10 Giugno 2014)

Disperso ha detto:


> leggo e non scrivo ma già  ho i cazzi miei e mi tocca pure leggere cose del tipo padre vero?
> è di me che parlavano fantastica e oscuro e tu te ne esci col paragone come io avessi preferito non essere un padre vero. ma come ti vengono in mente. probabilmente non te ne rendi conto ma *sei offensivo *senza volerlo essere. Non è propriamente una cosa simpatica quella che hai scritto. oltretutto in maniera gratuita.



Disperso, tu sei insicuro alla massima potenza, probabilmente per la fase che stai attraversando, ti senti sempre chiamato in causa, ti rendi conto che tu non c'entravi nulla nel mio discorso e che mi riferivo A ME, alla mia storia e a come l'ho vissuta su questo forum con gli altri utenti?
Pensi di essere l'unico ad essere stato tradito qui?
Pensi di essere l'unico a soffrire o a aver sofferto? 
Non sei al centro del mondo, non sei al centro dei miei pensieri, sono egoista anch'io come tanti, spesso penso anche e solo a me stesso.
Quante volte però ti ho detto che voglio aiutarti… non mi hai risposto una che sia una.
Solo critiche. Non ti piace quello che scrivo e vuoi sentirti dire solo quello che ti piace? Capitava anche a me, e lo capisco.
Però dato che è così, adesso per un po' mi faccio i cazzi miei, di te in questo momento mi sono stufato. Se proprio voglio dirti qualcosa lo farò quotandoti. Do ut des.


----------



## danny (10 Giugno 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> capire, comprendere l'altro, nella vita serve sempre, secondo me.
> Prima di tutto perchè è crescita personale per tanti motivi.
> Lo so che adesso della crescita non te ne frega una beata.
> Ma la crescita è quella che ci fa superare le cose in modo da ottenere alla fine un profitto, che è quello della serenità.
> ...



Sbri, quotone su tutto. Su questo post, sugli altri e sui… prossimi? :up::up:


----------



## danny (10 Giugno 2014)

Disperso ha detto:


> *intendevo con l'ormone a palla che faccio nel frattempo*. :carneval:
> piú cerco di alleggerire piú ti fai seria



Vai di mano, ma sei serio?


----------



## Calimero (11 Giugno 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Disperso, tu sei insicuro alla massima potenza, probabilmente per la fase che stai attraversando, ti senti sempre chiamato in causa, ti rendi conto che tu non c'entravi nulla nel mio discorso e che mi riferivo A ME, alla mia storia e a come l'ho vissuta su questo forum con gli altri utenti?
> Pensi di essere l'unico ad essere stato tradito qui?
> Pensi di essere l'unico a soffrire o a aver sofferto?
> Non sei al centro del mondo, non sei al centro dei miei pensieri, sono egoista anch'io come tanti, spesso penso anche e solo a me stesso.
> ...


......


----------



## Calimero (11 Giugno 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Disperso, tu sei insicuro alla massima potenza, probabilmente per la fase che stai attraversando, ti senti sempre chiamato in causa, ti rendi conto che tu non c'entravi nulla nel mio discorso e che mi riferivo A ME, alla mia storia e a come l'ho vissuta su questo forum con gli altri utenti?
> Pensi di essere l'unico ad essere stato tradito qui?
> Pensi di essere l'unico a soffrire o a aver sofferto?
> Non sei al centro del mondo, non sei al centro dei miei pensieri, sono egoista anch'io come tanti, spesso penso anche e solo a me stesso.
> ...


però una cosa te la dico. se una cosa non sono è insicuro.e non sei l'unico padre tu.soprattutto non sei un padre vero perché sei rimasto a casa con tuo figlio (?)


----------



## Brunetta (11 Giugno 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Io sono un marito, e il mio ruolo è quello. Per depressioni, ansie e fobie occorre uno psicologo.
> Posso comprendere le ragioni, studiare i perché, accettare i problemi ma oltre non vado, non è il mio ruolo.
> Però alla fine io credo che dietro a non pochi tradimenti si nasconda una certa buona dose di egoismo, qualunque origine possa avere, se da fobie ansie, insicurezze, non importa.
> Se vuoi, penso che mia moglie sia stata molto egoista, al limite della stronza, o forse (ma direi anche senza forse) stronza lo è davvero stata, fregandosene di farmi male, di far male distruggendo una famiglia a sua figlia etc. per soddisfare un suo bisogno, con una relazione che si è ostinata a portare avanti anche dopo che era stata scoperta.
> ...


Non penso che si debba e neanche si possa essere psicologi in una situazione in cui si è coinvolti.
La mia domanda era per capire se chi sceglie di restare dopo un tradimento perché lo fa.
Ha guardato fuori dal finestrino e ha deciso di restare sul treno. Perché ha cercato un altro treno e dopo perché ha deciso di rimanere? Sono domande di riflessione, non richiedono risposte.


----------



## danny (11 Giugno 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non penso che si debba e neanche si possa essere psicologi in una situazione in cui si è coinvolti.
> La mia domanda era *per capire se chi sceglie di restare dopo un tradimento perché lo fa*.
> Ha guardato fuori dal finestrino e ha deciso di restare sul treno. Perché ha cercato un altro treno e dopo perché ha deciso di rimanere? Sono domande di riflessione, non richiedono risposte.


Non c'è mai una sola risposta, posso dartene una sulla base della mia esperienza.
Prima di tutto sgombrerei il campo dai soliti schemi: quando si tradisce non si guarda fuori dal finestrino.
Una coppia è formata da due persone che hanno comunque una loro vita privata, amici personali, vicende in cui il coniuge non è coinvolto. Senza poi, inoltre, andare a scavare cercando, come si fa di solito, ragioni nella psicologia individuale o nei problemi di una coppia, mia moglie ha avuto una relazione con un'altra persona perché le è capitata l'occasione, servita comodamente, di un bel tipo che le ha fatto salire l'ormone in un momento favorevole per lasciarsi andare. 
Nient'altro. 
Se non si è completamente deficienti, si è perfettamente consapevoli di cosa ti puoi aspettare da una storia come questa, un po' di corte, sesso, compagnia per un determinato periodo di tempo, finché dura la pacchia, diciamo.
Poi "non rimani a casa": a casa ci sei sempre stata. Hai sempre fatto sesso con tuo marito (io), hai sempre dormito con lui, sei sempre uscita con lui, non gli hai mai detto "ti lascio". 
Questo perché l'amante non è l'alternativa, è un'altra cosa.
Lothar insegna con i suoi interventi quanto si può essere impassibili in certe situazioni.
Certo, si deve anche essere un po' stronzi, con una punta di stolta  ingenuità e un gran pacco di egoismo, a continuare anche dopo essere stati scoperti, rischiando di distruggere la famiglia e sicuramente facendo molto male a chi ci è vicino. Ma mia moglie mi conosce, era ben consapevole di quanto io tenessi a lei ed è andata avanti conscia dei rischi - minimi, contando sul forte legame dato dal mio amore per lei e la figlia, che è palese. 
Questa è la base del tradimento. Non occorre essere zoccole, anzi, statisticamente questa cosa è alla portata di chi ha avuto anche poche storie nella vita, di matrimoni di lunga data, e non è necessario un sustrato di problemi di coppia, basta quel poco che copra tutte le giustificazioni necessarie: poi è necessario, come dice Oscuro, avere quell'attacco di manico (o quella voglia di patata) ogni tanto unita a un discreto egoismo e all'occasione giusta per riuscirci.
E se non ti scoprono, va tutto bene. Nessun problema.
Hai la tua famiglia sicura a casa e in più ti concedi quello svago quando ti capita l'occasione.
Credi sia raro?
Di coppie così ne conosco parecchie.


----------



## Calimero (11 Giugno 2014)

ho deciso. stasera la invito a cena fuori. dovessi non riuscire a sostenere la sua presenza, posso sempre ubriacarmi e pensare di essere con qualcun altra


----------



## Calimero (11 Giugno 2014)

Stavo per dimenticarmene.
Buongiorno Migny!


----------



## free (11 Giugno 2014)

Disperso ha detto:


> ho deciso. stasera la invito a cena fuori. dovessi non riuscire a sostenere la sua presenza, posso sempre ubriacarmi e pensare di essere con qualcun altra





però eventualmente ocio alla patente!


----------



## Caciottina (11 Giugno 2014)

Disperso ha detto:


> ho deciso. stasera la invito a cena fuori. dovessi non riuscire a sostenere la sua presenza, posso sempre ubriacarmi e pensare di essere con qualcun altra


Il tuo scopo è ferirla?
Sarebbe comprensibilissimo. È solo una curiosità


----------



## Fiammetta (11 Giugno 2014)

Disperso ha detto:


> ho deciso. stasera la invito a cena fuori. dovessi non riuscire a sostenere la sua presenza, posso sempre ubriacarmi e pensare di essere con qualcun altra


:rotfl: ma poi la chiami 'pinco pallina' mentre lei si chiama 'panco pinco'... Comunque bravo fai bene :up:


----------



## oscuro (11 Giugno 2014)

*Disperso*

Invitarla a cena?io aspetterei un bel po...altro che invito a cena.


----------



## zanna (11 Giugno 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ma non è una cosa da poco scegliere di sporcarsi, eh? Costa tantissimo. Tu non sai quanto mi sia dispiaciuto che non sia stato capito questo, di Ultimo. Lui ha fatto a modo suo, forse c'erano altri modi migliori... ma sono scelte che non fai lucidamente, del resto.


Già!!!


----------



## Sbriciolata (11 Giugno 2014)

Disperso ha detto:


> ho deciso. stasera la invito a cena fuori. dovessi non riuscire a sostenere la sua presenza, posso sempre ubriacarmi e pensare di essere con qualcun altra


spero vivamente che non sia necessario.


----------



## Sbriciolata (11 Giugno 2014)

Disperso ha detto:


> Stavo per dimenticarmene.
> Buongiorno *Migny*!


spero vivamente di aver travisato


----------



## Calimero (11 Giugno 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> Il tuo scopo è ferirla?
> Sarebbe comprensibilissimo. È solo una curiosità


ma che mente contorta hai?


----------



## danny (11 Giugno 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> spero vivamente di aver travisato



Idem.


----------



## Calimero (11 Giugno 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Invitarla a cena?io aspetterei un bel po...altro che invito a cena.


oscuro, lo faccio per me. ieri sera Giorgiana mi ha fatto riflettere che le situazioni possono impadronirsi e non se ne esce.
io non voglio uscire da questa storia da perdente. in un senso o in un altro.
venerdì sera usciamo. che poi non è nè piú nè meno ciò che abbiamo sempre fatto. una sera a settimana siamo quasi sempre usciti


----------



## Calimero (11 Giugno 2014)

free ha detto:


> però eventualmente ocio alla patente!


faccio guidare lei che beve pochissimo


----------



## zanna (11 Giugno 2014)

Disperso ha detto:


> Stavo per dimenticarmene.
> *Buongiorno Migny*!


Che è una new entry??


----------



## oscuro (11 Giugno 2014)

*Disperso*



Disperso ha detto:


> oscuro, lo faccio per me. ieri sera Giorgiana mi ha fatto riflettere che le situazioni possono impadronirsi e non se ne esce.
> io non voglio uscire da questa storia da perdente. in un senso o in un altro.
> venerdì sera usciamo. che poi non è nè piú nè meno ciò che abbiamo sempre fatto. una sera a settimana siamo quasi sempre usciti


Tu fai bene a fare quello che senti di fare.Non è questione di essere perdenti o meno,è questione di volersi bene,e non permettere a nessuno di offendere la nostra dignità e il nostro amor proprio.


----------



## Calimero (11 Giugno 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> spero vivamente di aver travisato


ma no su. Migny non sta per mignotta.
Non ci avevo pensato a questo fino a un momento fa:carneval:


----------



## Minerva (11 Giugno 2014)

Disperso ha detto:


> Stavo per dimenticarmene.
> Buongiorno Migny!


buongiorno dispsy!


----------



## Calimero (11 Giugno 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Tu fai bene a fare quello che senti di fare.Non è questione di essere perdenti o meno,è questione di volersi bene,e non permettere a nessuno di offendere la nostra dignità e il nostro amor proprio.


va bene. ma non si puó stare in un limbo. finora mi è sembrato meglio prendere tempo. ora ho cambiato idea. più che cambiato idea penso sia giusto per me questo, adesso


----------



## Sbriciolata (11 Giugno 2014)

Disperso ha detto:


> ma no su. Migny non sta per mignotta.
> Non ci avevo pensato a questo fino a un momento fa:carneval:


ok meglio che io abbia travisato, Minervuccia è tanto brava e cara ma quando si incazza sono dolori

:mrgreen:


----------



## oscuro (11 Giugno 2014)

*Se*



Disperso ha detto:


> va bene. ma non si puó stare in un limbo. finora mi è sembrato meglio prendere tempo. ora ho cambiato idea. più che cambiato idea penso sia giusto per me questo, adesso


Se pensi sia giusto è inutile aggiungere altro.E comunque la tua reazione mi è piaciuta.


----------



## Calimero (11 Giugno 2014)

Disperso ha detto:


> oscuro, lo faccio per me. ieri sera Giorgiana mi ha fatto riflettere che le situazioni possono impadronirsi e non se ne esce.
> io non voglio uscire da questa storia da perdente. in un senso o in un altro.
> venerdì sera usciamo. che poi non è nè piú nè meno ciò che abbiamo sempre fatto. una sera a settimana siamo quasi sempre usciti


chiedo scusa a giorgiocan. il tablet mi ha scritto giorgiana


----------



## oscuro (11 Giugno 2014)

*Si*



Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ok meglio che io abbia travisato, Minervuccia è tanto brava e cara ma quando si incazza sono dolori
> 
> :mrgreen:


Potete stare tranquilli,si incazza sempre e solo con oscuro...:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Fantastica (11 Giugno 2014)

Disperso ha detto:


> chiedo scusa a giorgiocan. il tablet mi ha scritto giorgiana


eh, mi stavo a domandare chi fosse


----------



## Calimero (11 Giugno 2014)

Disperso ha detto:


> oscuro, lo faccio per me. ieri sera Giorgiana mi ha fatto riflettere che le situazioni possono impadronirsi e non se ne esce.
> io non voglio uscire da questa storia da perdente. in un senso o in un altro.
> venerdì sera usciamo. che poi non è nè piú nè meno ciò che abbiamo sempre fatto. una sera a settimana siamo quasi sempre usciti


impadronirsi= incancrenirsi
che la asus fallisca, porca troia:carneval:


----------



## danny (11 Giugno 2014)

Disperso ha detto:


> ma no su. Migny non sta per mignotta.
> Non ci avevo pensato a questo fino a un momento fa:carneval:


OK.


----------



## erab (11 Giugno 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Tu fai bene a fare quello che senti di fare.Non è questione di essere perdenti o meno,è questione di volersi bene,e non permettere a nessuno di offendere la nostra dignità e il nostro amor proprio.


Questa andrebbe messa come banner del forum!!!!


----------



## oscuro (11 Giugno 2014)

*Erab*



erab ha detto:


> Questa andrebbe messa come banner del forum!!!!


SI, certo già sto sul cazzo a parecchi...così è la fine:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (11 Giugno 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Potete stare tranquilli,si incazza sempre e solo con oscuro...:rotfl::rotfl:


non direi


----------



## Caciottina (11 Giugno 2014)

Disperso ha detto:


> ma che mente contorta hai?


Che tu la voglia invitare a cena e nel caso andasse male pensare di ubriacarti e immaginare un altra denota che la mente contorta è la tua mica la mia...io cercavo di capire il perche..


----------



## zanna (11 Giugno 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> capire, comprendere l'altro, nella vita serve sempre, secondo me.
> Prima di tutto perchè è crescita personale per tanti motivi.
> Lo so che adesso della crescita non te ne frega una beata.
> Ma la crescita è quella che ci fa superare le cose in modo da ottenere alla fine un profitto, che è quello della serenità.
> ...


Quotobbiti :up:


----------



## Brunetta (11 Giugno 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Non c'è mai una sola risposta, posso dartene una sulla base della mia esperienza.
> Prima di tutto sgombrerei il campo dai soliti schemi: quando si tradisce non si guarda fuori dal finestrino.
> Una coppia è formata da due persone che hanno comunque una loro vita privata, amici personali, vicende in cui il coniuge non è coinvolto. Senza poi, inoltre, andare a scavare cercando, come si fa di solito, ragioni nella psicologia individuale o nei problemi di una coppia, mia moglie ha avuto una relazione con un'altra persona perché le è capitata l'occasione, servita comodamente, di un bel tipo che le ha fatto salire l'ormone in un momento favorevole per lasciarsi andare.
> Nient'altro.
> ...


Non credo sia raro.
Non è raro che, se c'è una possibilità, tanti cerchino di non pagare le tasse.
Non è raro che nel ristorante ti rifilino cibo scaduto, tanto è cotto, che vuoi che sia.
Non è raro che si superino i limiti di velocità, tanto se non c'è la pula non è un problema.


----------



## Calimero (11 Giugno 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> Che tu la voglia invitare a cena e nel caso andasse male pensare di ubriacarti e immaginare un altra denota che la mente contorta è la tua mica la mia...io cercavo di capire il perche..


proprio l'ironia non la capisci


----------



## Apollonia (11 Giugno 2014)

danny ha detto:


> ...mia moglie ha avuto una relazione con un'altra persona perché le è capitata l'occasione, servita comodamente, di un bel tipo che le ha fatto salire l'ormone in un momento favorevole per lasciarsi andare.
> Nient'altro.


Spero di arrivare anch'io a questa consapevolezza! Ci sto lavorando, ma è durissima!
Vorrei trovare anch'io la rilassatezza che traspare da questa frase.




danny ha detto:


> Poi "non rimani a casa": a casa ci sei sempre stata. Hai sempre fatto sesso con tuo marito (io), hai sempre dormito con lui, sei sempre uscita con lui, non gli hai mai detto "ti lascio".
> Questo perché l'amante non è l'alternativa, è un'altra cosa.


Ecco qui per noi è stato diverso. Non facevamo più sesso. Ma so con certezza che le ha detto, che non mi avrebbe mai lasciata. Ma vai a sapere se era per comodità, per abitudine, perchè mi voleva bene, perchè si è reso conto che con una di trent'anni di meno non avrebbe funzionato, perchè oltre io e sua madre poche altre persone potrebbero reggerlo, ecc, ecc.



danny ha detto:


> Certo, si deve anche essere un po' stronzi, con una punta di stolta  ingenuità e un gran pacco di egoismo, a continuare anche dopo essere stati scoperti, rischiando di distruggere la famiglia e sicuramente facendo molto male a chi ci è vicino.
> ... avere quell'attacco di manico (o quella voglia di patata) ogni tanto unita a un discreto egoismo e all'occasione giusta per riuscirci.


Molto stronzi. Ed egoisti. E scaltri. E avere la voglia di farlo.


----------



## Calimero (11 Giugno 2014)

ho detto a C. che sarei uscito con la mamma. risultato? allora torni a casa! che tenerezza


----------



## Fantastica (11 Giugno 2014)

Disperso ha detto:


> ho detto a C. che sarei uscito con la mamma. risultato? allora torni a casa! che tenerezza


Sniff...


----------



## Apollonia (11 Giugno 2014)

Disperso ha detto:


> ho detto a C. che sarei uscito con la mamma. risultato? allora torni a casa! che tenerezza


Le manchi un sacco! E ti prego, non litigate davanti a lei.


----------



## Calimero (11 Giugno 2014)

Apollonia ha detto:


> Le manchi un sacco! E ti prego, non litigate davanti a lei.


noi 3 non abbiamo occasioni per ora di vederci insieme


----------



## Calimero (11 Giugno 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Sniff...


sob...


----------



## free (11 Giugno 2014)

Disperso ha detto:


> sob...



che posto hai scelto?


----------



## Calimero (11 Giugno 2014)

free ha detto:


> che posto hai scelto?


informale. pizzeria. devo pagarle pure una cena come si deve?:carneval:


----------



## Joey Blow (11 Giugno 2014)

Disperso ha detto:


> informale. pizzeria. devo pure pagarle pure una cena come si deve?:carneval:


Se la pizza e buona E' una cena come si deve.


----------



## free (11 Giugno 2014)

Disperso ha detto:


> informale. pizzeria. devo pagarle pure una cena come si deve?:carneval:



a me piace un sacco la pizza
ma non ci sarà troppo casino?


----------



## Calimero (11 Giugno 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Se la pizza e buona E' una cena come si deve.


d'accordo. sceglierò una delle peggiori che conosco


----------



## Calimero (11 Giugno 2014)

free ha detto:


> a me piace un sacco la pizza
> ma non ci sarà troppo casino?


chiederò il tavolo più appartato. Non  voglio che pensi sia un invito di corteggiamento


----------



## Joey Blow (11 Giugno 2014)

Disperso ha detto:


> d'accordo. sceglierò una delle peggiori che conosco


Maddai oh, goditi almeno la pizza. Se la cena fu pure schifo sarai anche peggio disposto senza manco rendertene conto.


----------



## Eratò (11 Giugno 2014)

Disperso ha detto:


> d'accordo. sceglierò una delle peggiori che conosco


----------



## free (11 Giugno 2014)

Disperso ha detto:


> chiederò il tavolo più appartato.* Non  voglio che pensi sia un invito di corteggiamento*



ops!:singleeye:


----------



## sienne (11 Giugno 2014)

Disperso ha detto:


> chiederò il tavolo più appartato. Non  voglio che pensi sia un invito di corteggiamento



Ciao

non finisci prima, se lo dici?


sienne


----------



## Calimero (11 Giugno 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Maddai oh, goditi almeno la pizza. Se la cena fu pure schifo sarai anche peggio disposto senza manco rendertene conto.


Non ho 12 anni, tranquillo


----------



## Calimero (11 Giugno 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> non finisci prima, se lo dici?
> 
> ...


Non ho capito la domanda. cosa finisce prima se dico cosa?


----------



## sienne (11 Giugno 2014)

Disperso ha detto:


> Non ho capito la domanda. cosa finisce prima se dico cosa?



Ciao

che non deve pensare, che sia un corteggiamento ... 


così, hai risolto i problemi ...  ... scusa, magari ... :unhappy:


sienne


----------



## free (11 Giugno 2014)

ma non è che ci siano molti formati di INVITO a cena

corteggiamento, lavoro, parenti...bho?


----------



## Joey Blow (11 Giugno 2014)

Disperso ha detto:


> Non ho 12 anni, tranquillo


Quanti ne hai?


----------



## sienne (11 Giugno 2014)

free ha detto:


> ma non è che ci siano molti formati di INVITO a cena
> 
> corteggiamento, lavoro, parenti...bho?



Ciao


una cena in piena tempesta ... sarà più una cena,
per misurare le temperature se va bene ...
è una cena. punto. 

sienne


----------



## free (11 Giugno 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> 
> una cena in piena tempesta ... sarà più una cena,
> ...



ho capito Sienne, tu poni l'attenzione sulla cena

epperò prima c'è un invito, no? lui l'ha invitata


----------



## Calimero (11 Giugno 2014)

Sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> che non deve pensare, che sia un corteggiamento ...
> 
> ...


ma no. non dico niente. nè in un senso nè in un altro


----------



## Calimero (11 Giugno 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Quanti ne hai?


42


----------



## Calimero (11 Giugno 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> 
> una cena in piena tempesta ... sarà più una cena,
> ...


esatto.


----------



## Calimero (11 Giugno 2014)

free ha detto:


> ho capito Sienne, tu poni l'attenzione sulla cena
> 
> epperò prima c'è un invito, no? lui l'ha invitata


ohi........è mia moglie


----------



## Joey Blow (11 Giugno 2014)

Disperso ha detto:


> 42


Che peraltro è la risposta alla domanda fondamentale sulla vita, l'universo e tutto quanto.


----------



## sienne (11 Giugno 2014)

free ha detto:


> ho capito Sienne, tu poni l'attenzione sulla cena
> 
> epperò prima c'è un invito, no? lui l'ha invitata



Ciao

ti invito, perché da una parte dobbiamo pure iniziare ... 


Un invito fuori, è una buona cosa. È terreno neutro ... 
Aiuta tanto, a rimanere calmi ... ed ad ascoltare ... 


sienne


----------



## Calimero (11 Giugno 2014)

Joeyblow ha detto:


> Che peraltro è la risposta alla domanda fondamentale sulla vita, l'universo e tutto quanto.


infatti.
aggiungici Nike e sei a posto per ogni evenienza


----------



## Calimero (11 Giugno 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> ti invito, perché da una parte dobbiamo pure iniziare ...
> 
> ...


esattamente.e serve a me. a capire come mi posso sentire in una situazione "normale". per normale intendo una situazione che è familiare perché lo facevamo spesso


----------



## sienne (11 Giugno 2014)

Ciao

Hahaha! 
Mi hai cambiato il nome ... 

Cosa significa Solenne? ... 


sienne


----------



## Minerva (11 Giugno 2014)

una con le verdure ,tanto  peperoncino a parte e una media .arrivo, porto anche ulissino


----------



## Spider (11 Giugno 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Non c'è mai una sola risposta, posso dartene una sulla base della mia esperienza.
> Prima di tutto sgombrerei il campo dai soliti schemi: quando si tradisce non si guarda fuori dal finestrino.
> Una coppia è formata da due persone che hanno comunque una loro vita privata, amici personali, vicende in cui il coniuge non è coinvolto. Senza poi, inoltre, andare a scavare cercando, come si fa di solito, ragioni nella psicologia individuale o nei problemi di una coppia, mia moglie ha avuto una relazione con un'altra persona perché le è capitata l'occasione, servita comodamente, di un bel tipo che le ha fatto salire l'ormone in un momento favorevole per lasciarsi andare.
> Nient'altro.
> ...



certo che le risorse per superare un tradimento, uno deve proprio inventarsele tutte.
le tue mi appaiono le più patetiche che abbia mai letto.
Quello di cui non ti accorgi metre scrivi è della percezione che dai di quello che era stato o sarebbe potuto essere, prima del tradimento.
prima certo non parlavi cosi.
L'amore cambia e cambia anche la sua percezione, tua moglie ha avuto un innocuo attacco di manico, cose appunto come dici tu che capitano, sono evidenti, nella norma e alla fine necessarie.
resta dopo tutte le giustificazioni che gli dai, cosa perpecisci di lei e non nel tuo adorabile razionale.
sei cosi sicuro che quando la stringi a te non pensi a quello che stato?
e non tra loro due, semmai tra di voi.

tua moglie è stata una troia, punto.
 ma non farne un'emblema nazionale.
e lo è stata per tutte le ragioni che hai detto.
egoismo, ormoni, sicurezza...resta la scelta che ha fatto e che tu adesso devi giustificare.
il discorso reggerebbe se tu giustificassi a priori, anche prima del tradimento.
perchè quando si resta, devi semmai limitare i danni.
ecco parliamo dei danni e di quello che ti lecchi.
perchè non te ne accorgi ma ti stai solo leccando le ferite.


----------



## Calimero (11 Giugno 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> Hahaha!
> Mi hai cambiato il nome ...
> ...


non chiedermi nulla:singleeye:


----------



## Nocciola (11 Giugno 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> una con le verdure ,tanto  peperoncino a parte e una media .arrivo, porto anche ulissino


Ulisse é adorabile...
Avrei anche la fidanzata giusta per lui se riesco ti posto la foto


----------



## Calimero (11 Giugno 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> una con le verdure ,tanto  peperoncino a parte e una media .arrivo, porto anche ulissino


glielo spieghi tu da dove sbuchi, Migny?


----------



## Joey Blow (11 Giugno 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> una con le verdure ,tanto  peperoncino a parte e una media .arrivo, porto anche ulissino


Pizza e birra ti fa il cagotto.


----------



## Calimero (11 Giugno 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ulisse é adorabile...
> Avrei anche la fidanzata giusta per lui se riesco ti posto la foto


è libera?:mexican:


----------



## Nocciola (11 Giugno 2014)

*Minerva che dici ?*


----------



## Nocciola (11 Giugno 2014)

Disperso ha detto:


> è libera?:mexican:


Scusa gli OT


----------



## Calimero (11 Giugno 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> View attachment 8645View attachment 8646



è una gnoccolona


----------



## Calimero (11 Giugno 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Scusa gli OT


NP


----------



## Minerva (11 Giugno 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ulisse é adorabile...
> Avrei anche la fidanzata giusta per lui se riesco ti posto la foto


quanti anni ha? ma è morigerata?
solo cagnoline serie


----------



## sienne (11 Giugno 2014)

Disperso ha detto:


> non chiedermi nulla:singleeye:


Ciao

ok. mi attengo, non te lo chiedo. 
Ma lo scoprirò ... 

Le traduzioni me lo dà come aggettivo 
e associato o con parole, come schiaffo ... 
o come succoso o come sottomissione ... 

traduzioni del cappero ... 



sienne


----------



## Minerva (11 Giugno 2014)

che bella...è uguale a lui ma femminile:singleeye:
cazzarola vorrei tenere tutto il cucciolame


----------



## Nocciola (11 Giugno 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> quanti anni ha? ma è morigerata?
> solo cagnoline serie


Un anni appena compiuto. 
Il padrone é educatore cinofilo.
É serissima non da confidenza a nessuno


----------



## Spider (11 Giugno 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Un anni appena compiuto.
> Il padrone é educatore cinofilo.
> *É serissima non da confidenza a nessuno *



uguale, uguale alla mamma...


----------



## Nocciola (11 Giugno 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> uguale, uguale alla mamma...


Anche la mamma é così 


PS non è mia 
Antipatico


----------



## Calimero (11 Giugno 2014)

Disperso ha detto:


> è una gnoccolona


Non ci credo. mi hanno dato una disapprovazione per questo:rotfl:


----------



## Nocciola (11 Giugno 2014)

Disperso ha detto:


> Non ci credo. mi hanno dato una disapprovazione per questo:rotfl:


Tranquillo. Purtroppo Il pirla che spara a caso non lo abbiamo ancora eliminato


----------



## Calimero (11 Giugno 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Tranquillo. Purtroppo Il pirla che spara a caso non lo abbiamo ancora eliminato


il?


----------



## Nocciola (11 Giugno 2014)

Disperso ha detto:


> il?


Generico. Si dice anche la pirla?
Potrebbero essere anche i pirla in effetti


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (11 Giugno 2014)

Io sono la pirla che da i verdi a caso. 

Tipo al post "il?"

mi diverto con poco, lo so


----------



## Calimero (11 Giugno 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Generico. Si dice anche la pirla?
> Potrebbero essere anche i pirla in effetti


un nugolo di pirla allora


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (11 Giugno 2014)

Ti è arrivato il verde per "il?"?


----------



## Calimero (11 Giugno 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Ti è arrivato il verde per "il?"?


si, certo


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (11 Giugno 2014)

Disperso ha detto:


> si, certo


Ringrazia!

ah ma ho letto da qualche parte che tu sei quello arrogante, vero?


----------



## Calimero (11 Giugno 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Ringrazia!
> 
> ah ma ho letto da qualche parte che tu sei quello arrogante, vero?


no. io sono quello che rispondo con arroganza agli arroganti. 
se scrivono che ho 6 occhi e 3 braccia ci credi?


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (11 Giugno 2014)

Disperso ha detto:


> no. io sono quello che rispondo con arroganza agli arroganti.
> se scrivono che ho 6 occhi e 3 braccia ci credi?


Come i mostriciattoli di Monsters University!

ma chi sono gli arroganti? Io non sono arrogante vero?


----------



## Calimero (11 Giugno 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Come i mostriciattoli di Monsters University!
> 
> ma chi sono gli arroganti? Io non sono arrogante vero?


no. tu sei quella che fa un sacco di domande


----------



## Nocciola (11 Giugno 2014)

Disperso ha detto:


> no. tu sei quella che fa un sacco di domande


Bravo 
Inquadrata subito


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (11 Giugno 2014)

Disperso ha detto:


> no. tu sei quella che fa un sacco di domande


Risposta esatta!

però mi hanno svaccato il thread sulle domande senza logica e si sono messi a discutere su Saviano e sugli architetti... Non mi é riuscito tanto bene


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (11 Giugno 2014)

Ma questo thread di chi é? Di Dispy?


----------



## Calimero (11 Giugno 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Bravo
> Inquadrata subito


non c'èvoluto molto per la verità. è curiosa, si vede subito


----------



## Calimero (11 Giugno 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Ma questo thread di chi é? Di Dispy?


si è il mio


----------



## Nocciola (11 Giugno 2014)

Disperso ha detto:


> non c'èvoluto molto per la verità. è curiosa, si vede subito


Ahahah Clem ti sei giocata il nuovo arrivato ;D


----------



## Fiammetta (11 Giugno 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Risposta esatta!
> 
> però mi hanno svaccato il thread sulle domande senza logica e si sono messi a discutere su Saviano e sugli architetti... Non mi é riuscito tanto bene


In effetti ... Architetti o geometri ?


----------



## danny (12 Giugno 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> certo che le risorse per superare un tradimento, uno deve proprio inventarsele tutte.
> le tue mi appaiono le più patetiche che abbia mai letto.
> Quello di cui non ti accorgi metre scrivi è della percezione che dai di quello che era stato o sarebbe potuto essere, prima del tradimento.
> *prima certo non parlavi cosi.*
> ...


Cominciamo dal fondo:
uhm... uhm....uhm...






OK: cerco di accorgermene. Vediamo un po'...



Mi sto sforzando ma... siamo appena tornati da una vacanza a Saint Tropez, sono abbronzato, nel we siamo sempre via a prender il sole, un mese fa eravamo in vacanza in Tunisia, a Gennaio in Egitto, tra un mese partiamo per quasi 5 settimane di vacanze in Corsica, stasera si esce, domani sera pure, ieri sera abbiamo guardato insieme sul divano il blueray di Frozen in 3d mentre mia figlia mia abbracciava... non so, se mi lecco le ferite lo sto facendo comunque bene, non vedo grosse cicatrici, traduco, cazzo, me la sto godendo, dopo un 2013 di merda il 2014 sta andando bene!
Sul fatto che mia moglie sa una troia - non è che tra poco si arriva all'argomento classico da bar del tipo "Le donne sono tutte troie?", eh? se no mi defilo già adesso - boh, se una scopata extra in 20 anni può bastare per te - ognuno ha le sue valutazioni sul genere femminile, per carità - , sì, allora lo è. Allora forse o magari è per tenerla in allenamento che ieri mattina prima di uscire per andare al lavoro mi son fatto fare un pompino? Stamani no perché ero in ritardo. Sì, forse solo per quello. Sicuramente per quello. Io ho detto che è stata stronza, poi, vabbè, posso essere stronzo a mia volta... lo sono stato, lo sarò. 
Sulla prima parte... quando dici "Prima non eri così", boh, dici cose che presupporrebbero una tua conoscenza prima del tradimento, ma io sono approdato qui solo dopo - e vorrei ben vedere... che ci sarei venuto a fare prima?
Quello prima del tradimento sono l'io di adesso, con qualche oncia di disincanto in più, ma questo fa parte delle conseguenze di ogni esperienza della vita.
Quando la stringo a me non penso a quello che è stato, ho una memoria labile, vivo di promemoria e fogliettini già di mio: se scopo penso a godere e a farla godere in quel momento, se l'abbraccio per affetto penso che le voglio bene e che mi piace, se no non ci starei insieme, no?
Poi durante il giorno quando non ci vediamo ci mandiamo sms molto carini (e anche un po' spinti). Solo ieri una ventina, dieci a testa per l'esattezza. Vedi tu,  dopo 22 anni che ci conosciamo e 13 di matrimonio..
Sono abbastanza grande per non inventarmi giustificazioni. Tra le donne che ho conosciuto è quella che mi piace e mi è piaciuta di più, e poi è anche la madre di mia figlia. Se volessi un'altra donna, anche solo per scopare, in questi mesi di occasioni ne ho avute, ho qualche amica, qualche contatto con cui chatto su WA, ho ricevuto due proposte esplicite che ho rifiutato  - non volevo casini in quel momento, cioè, non è che sono proprio da buttare, eh.
Intendo dire, Spider: sono contento, non riesco a fingermi triste o afflitto. Questo perché sono abituato a pensare al presente, non a guardarmi indietro. Al limite penso a come migliorarmi il futuro, ho 46 anni, gli anni che posso ancora spendere bene li puoi contare...
Sono qui perché quando ho avuto bisogno sono stato aiutato e voglio fare altrettanto per qualcun altro, perché comunque ho ancora da imparare, e perché all'interno di questo forum c'è qualche persona che mi sta davvero simpatica e che mi piace leggere, e poi perché sono logorroico e da qualche parte devo pure sfogarmi, eh.  Ma non è che devo fingermi perennemente afflitto e dolorante per poter scrivere... 
Certo, non tutti i giorni sono dell'umore giusto. 
Ma da quando sono nato, ho scoperto che ci sono giornate sì e giornate no.
Questo non vuol dire che tirate le somme io non sia appagato e contento. 
Poi ognuno è libero di non crederci. Amen.


----------



## Caciottina (12 Giugno 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Tranquillo. Purtroppo Il pirla che spara a caso non lo abbiamo ancora eliminato


Nessun pirla tiratore scelto farfalla. No te preocupes. Ol rosso gliel ho dato io e avete entrambi confermato la mia teoria...


----------



## oscuro (12 Giugno 2014)

*Si*



miss caciotta ha detto:


> Nessun pirla tiratore scelto farfalla. No te preocupes. Ol rosso gliel ho dato io e avete entrambi confermato la mia teoria...


Cosa è successo?


----------



## Caciottina (12 Giugno 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Cosa è successo?


Nulla.
Qui si da del pirla a chiunque..


----------



## Minerva (12 Giugno 2014)

non so pirla ma personalmente non comprendo chi pigia


----------



## Caciottina (12 Giugno 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> non so pirla ma personalmente non comprendo chi pigia


Ma guarda un po...
Mi sembra che in passato dicessi che comprendi che pigia se motiva...
Io ho motivato. ..
Cmq....anche che non me ne frega nulla...facciamo cosi


----------



## Nocciola (12 Giugno 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> Ma guarda un po...
> Mi sembra che in passato dicessi che comprendi che pigia se motiva...
> Io ho motivato. ..
> Cmq....anche che non me ne frega nulla...facciamo cosi


Scusa se ti va mi spieghi


----------



## Minerva (12 Giugno 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> Ma guarda un po...
> Mi sembra che in passato dicessi che comprendi *che pigia se motiva...*
> Io ho motivato. ..
> Cmq....anche che non me ne frega nulla...facciamo cosi


va già meglio. non ho capito il motivo


----------



## Nocciola (12 Giugno 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> va già meglio. non ho capito il motivo


Ecco appunto.


----------



## Calimero (12 Giugno 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> Nessun pirla tiratore scelto farfalla. No te preocupes. Ol rosso gliel ho dato io e avete entrambi confermato la mia teoria...


anche tu la mia


----------



## Calimero (12 Giugno 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> Ma guarda un po...
> Mi sembra che in passato dicessi che comprendi che pigia se motiva...
> Io ho motivato. ..
> Cmq....anche che non me ne frega nulla...facciamo cosi


il motivo lo hai scritto al tuo confessore


----------



## Caciottina (12 Giugno 2014)

Disperso ha detto:


> il motivo lo hai scritto al tuo confessore


Confessore? Mah..


----------



## Calimero (12 Giugno 2014)

missginecologa 1355320 ha detto:
			
		

> Confessore? Mah..


perché lo hai scritto da qualche parte il motivo?
il termine gnoccolona ti disturba?bah...


----------



## Caciottina (12 Giugno 2014)

Disperso ha detto:


> perché lo hai scritto da qualche parte il motivo?
> il termine gnoccolona ti disturba?bah...


No figurati....non mi disturba affatto....


----------



## Caciottina (12 Giugno 2014)

A poi perche missginecologa?


----------



## Calimero (12 Giugno 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> No figurati....non mi disturba affatto....


e quindi perché mi avresti disapprovo quel post? non ti piace che si facciano i complimenti ad un cane?
no. volevi strapparmi una risata. ci sei riuscita. grazie


----------



## Calimero (12 Giugno 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> A poi perche missginecologa?


e chi è?


----------



## Caciottina (12 Giugno 2014)

Disperso ha detto:


> e chi è?


mi hai quotato tu cosi...


----------



## Calimero (12 Giugno 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> mi hai quotato tu cosi...


così cosa?????
ti ho chiesto chi è miss ginecologa.


----------



## Caciottina (12 Giugno 2014)

Disperso ha detto:


> così cosa?????
> ti ho chiesto chi è miss ginecologa.


guarda sul il post dove mia hia risposto.....appare invece che miss caciotta, missginecologa...
ma vabbe....poco importa


----------



## Calimero (12 Giugno 2014)

misstcaciotta ha detto:


> guarda sul il post dove mia hia risposto.....appare invece che miss caciotta, missginecologa...
> ma vabbe....poco importa


aaaaaaaahhh...
niente. il tablet ha vita propria


----------



## Sbriciolata (12 Giugno 2014)

Disperso ha detto:


> così cosa?????
> ti ho chiesto chi è miss ginecologa.


guarda in cima alla pagina. Ma magari hai sbagliato perchè ti stavi appuntando di dover fare una visita, capita:mrgreen:


----------



## Calimero (12 Giugno 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> guarda in cima. Ma magari è perchè ti stavi  appuntando di dover fare una visita, capita:mrgreen:


se non modificassi quasi ogni messaggio, ti ritroveresti sbrindellata come nick:carneval:


----------



## Sbriciolata (12 Giugno 2014)

Disperso ha detto:


> se non modificassi quasi ogni messaggio, ti ritroveresti sbrindellata come nick:carneval:


comunque un correttore orto che ti trasforma miss caciotta in miss ginecologa è impagabile


----------



## Calimero (12 Giugno 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> comunque un correttore orto che ti trasforma miss caciotta in miss ginecologa è impagabile


la prossima volta lascio quello che mi corregge quando rispondo a te. vediamo cosa esce. dipende anche da quello che scrivo io perchè mi riporta quello che scrivo nella parte quotata e fa una sintesi tutta sua:carneval:


----------



## Fantastica (12 Giugno 2014)

*Ma*

.. ma come è andata la cena, vivaddio?


----------



## danny (12 Giugno 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> .. ma come è andata la cena, vivaddio?



Ma infatti, Disperso... su, dai...


----------



## zanna (12 Giugno 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Ma infatti, Disperso... su, dai...


Ma non era per venerdì??


----------



## Sbriciolata (12 Giugno 2014)

Disperso ha detto:


> la prossima volta lascio quello che mi corregge quando rispondo a te. vediamo cosa esce. dipende anche da quello che scrivo io perchè mi riporta quello che scrivo nella parte quotata e fa una sintesi tutta sua:carneval:


ah guarda, se mi quoti come sbrindellata io mica me la prendo:rotfl:
sono molto sportiva, anche se dal tacco non si evince


----------



## zanna (12 Giugno 2014)

Sgarupata ha detto:


> ah guarda, se mi quoti come sbrindellata io mica me la prendo:rotfl:
> sono molto sportiva, anche se dal tacco non si evince


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Brunetta (12 Giugno 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Cominciamo dal fondo:
> uhm... uhm....uhm...
> 
> 
> ...


Non VI (Spider e Danny) capisco.
Se chi tradisce vuole restare nella coppia l'unico problema che si pone è se il tradito ce la.
Ognuno ce la in base alle sue aspettative precedenti, alla sua idea di coppia di matrimonio di famiglia, al suo riuscire a superare e stare bene dopo.
C'è chi solo al pensiero del proprio partner con un'altra persona prova un disgusto tale che non potrà mai superarlo e chi partecipa allegramente a orge e si sente tradito per un sms nascosto.
Non dovete mica andare d'accordo e fare le stesse scelte!
Certo ci si confronta  quando ci si trova tra i due estremi e si vuol capire come altri hanno superato.


----------



## danny (12 Giugno 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non VI (Spider e Danny) capisco.
> Se chi tradisce vuole restare nella coppia l'unico problema che si pone è se il tradito *ce la*.
> Ognuno* ce la* in base alle sue aspettative precedenti, alla sua idea di coppia di matrimonio di famiglia, al suo riuscire a superare e stare bene dopo.
> C'è chi solo al pensiero del proprio partner con un'altra persona prova un disgusto tale che non potrà mai superarlo e chi partecipa allegramente a orge e si sente tradito per un sms nascosto.
> ...


Sul neretto mi trovi concorde.
Ma mi spieghi cosa intendi con "ce la"?


----------



## Brunetta (12 Giugno 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Sul neretto mi trovi concorde.
> Ma mi spieghi cosa intendi con "ce la"?


Era "ce la fa" non so perché "fa" l'ho mangiato due volte


----------



## danny (12 Giugno 2014)

Disperso ha detto:


> no. tu sei quella che fa un sacco di domande



Disperso, ammazza come inquadri subito le persone...
Io faccio fatica adesso che son solo 6 mesi qui a districarmi tra i vari nick... pensa che all'inizio confondevo tra loro quelli che avevano nel nick degli aggettivi, come  sbriciolata... disperata, sparita, soleggiata, immacolata, indefinita, intemerata, inadeguata, disperso, poi ci si son messi quelli che in nick lo hanno cambiato in corsa, non si sa per quali motivi, cioè, io ancora sto facendo casino e tu... subito hai inquadrato tutti manco stessi qui da anni.
Sei comunque un fine psicologo, davvero.
Mi stai un po' sulle balle per alcune cose che hai detto, però ti meriti sicuramente il mio apprezzamento.
Io non riesco a fare altrettanto, davvero.
Infatti neanche nella scelta del nick sono andato molto lontano, un nome (il protagonista di Grease) e basta.
Non ho fantasia nell'elaborare nick particolari.


----------



## Calimero (12 Giugno 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> Ma non era per venerdì??


esatto. Non leggono attentamente:unhappy:


----------



## Calimero (12 Giugno 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Disperso, ammazza come inquadri subito le persone...
> Io faccio fatica adesso che son solo 6 mesi qui a districarmi tra i vari nick... pensa che all'inizio confondevo tra loro quelli che avevano nel nick degli aggettivi, come  sbriciolata... disperata, sparita, soleggiata, immacolata, indefinita, intemerata, inadeguata, disperso, poi ci si son messi quelli che in nick lo hanno cambiato in corsa, non si sa per quali motivi, cioè, io ancora sto facendo casino e tu... subito hai inquadrato tutti manco stessi qui da anni.
> Sei comunque un fine psicologo, davvero.
> Mi stai un po' sulle balle per alcune cose che hai detto, però ti meriti sicuramente il mio apprezzamento.
> ...


inquadrato tutti? ma no. 
solo lei


----------



## Nicka (12 Giugno 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Non ho fantasia nell'elaborare nick particolari.


E lo dici a me!??!?!?!


----------



## oscuro (12 Giugno 2014)

*Danny*



danny ha detto:


> Disperso, ammazza come inquadri subito le persone...
> Io faccio fatica adesso che son solo 6 mesi qui a districarmi tra i vari nick... pensa che all'inizio confondevo tra loro quelli che avevano nel nick degli aggettivi, come  sbriciolata... disperata, sparita, soleggiata, immacolata, indefinita, intemerata, inadeguata, disperso, poi ci si son messi quelli che in nick lo hanno cambiato in corsa, non si sa per quali motivi, cioè, io ancora sto facendo casino e tu... subito hai inquadrato tutti manco stessi qui da anni.
> Sei comunque un fine psicologo, davvero.
> Mi stai un po' sulle balle per alcune cose che hai detto, però ti meriti sicuramente il mio apprezzamento.
> ...


A me mi hai inquadrato subito.-...:rotfl:


----------



## danny (12 Giugno 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> A me mi hai inquadrato subito.-...:rotfl:


Ma no, all'inizio non ti sopportavo proprio.
Adesso spesso mi piaci.




Oh, ho detto spesso.
Non sempre.


----------



## Caciottina (12 Giugno 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> *A me mi *hai inquadrato subito.-...:rotfl:


:singleeye:


----------



## danny (12 Giugno 2014)

Disperso ha detto:


> inquadrato tutti? ma no.
> solo lei


Ma no, dai, anche di me hai detto subito che sono un funerale.
Dai, mi hai compreso perfettamente: sono esattamente così.
Da ragazzo ero dark.
Adesso sono grey.
Mi appellano Christian.


----------



## Caciottina (12 Giugno 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Ma no, dai, anche di me, hai detto che sono un funerale.
> Dai, mi hai capito subito: sono esattamente così.
> Da ragazzo ero dark.
> Adesso sono grey.
> Mi appellano Christian.


Mo esce il film....
Mo....
Vabbe...a febbraio


----------



## Sbriciolata (12 Giugno 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Era "ce la fa" non so perché "fa" l'ho mangiato due volte


i correttori orto in questo 3d la fanno da padroni:mrgreen:


----------



## danny (12 Giugno 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> Mo esce il film....
> Mo....
> Vabbe...a febbraio



Spero sia più erotico del libro. Mi ci son fatto delle dormite, 'na palla sta qui, vergine a 21 anni, figa senza saperlo, che la dà dopo 100 pagine di elucubrazioni  a uno bello, ricco, giovane, circondato da segretarie strafighe biondissime, che prima di farsela la deve portare in elicottero, in aliante, macchine con autista... poi tutti multiorgasmici... lei fin dal primo rapporto...
L'ho trovato leggermente improbabile.


----------



## Caciottina (12 Giugno 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Spero sia più erotico del libro. Mi ci son fatto delle dormite, 'na palla sta qui, vergine a 21 anni, figa senza saperlo, che la dà dopo 100 pagine di elucubrazioni  a uno bello, ricco, giovane, circondato da segretarie strafighe biondissime, che prima di farsela la deve portare in elicottero, in aliante, macchine con autista... poi tutti multiorgasmici... lei fin dal primo rapporto...
> L'ho trovato leggermente improbabile.


io non l ho letto 
in compenso ho appena finito 12 years slave....madonna....che meraviglia.....vorrei vedere il film


----------



## Calimero (12 Giugno 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Ma no, dai, anche di me hai detto subito che sono un funerale.
> Dai, mi hai compreso perfettamente: sono esattamente così.
> Da ragazzo ero dark.
> Adesso sono grey.
> Mi appellano Christian.


è stato un caso.


----------



## danny (12 Giugno 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> io non l ho letto
> in compenso ho appena finito 12 years slave....madonna....che meraviglia.....vorrei vedere il film


Diciamo un altro genere di slave. 
Anche a me, terminato un libro piacevole, veniva in passato voglia di vedere anche il film.
Poi rimanevo immancabilmente deluso.
La delusione peggiore?
"La casa degli spiriti", dell'Alliende. Il film saltava pure una generazione.
Oppure "Una vita in debito", ovvero "Il mandolino di Capitan Corelli".
Il film non mi piacque. Ricordo che visitai anche il set a Cefalonia, conservo ancora delle foto dell'epoca, per cui l'ansia di godermelo al cinema era elevatissima.


----------



## Calimero (12 Giugno 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> i correttori orto in questo 3d la fanno da padroni:mrgreen:


mi sembri ferrata. come faccio a togliere sta roba?


----------



## Nicka (12 Giugno 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> Mo esce il film....
> Mo....
> Vabbe...a febbraio


Ma Disney di solito non esce a Natale?


----------



## Caciottina (12 Giugno 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Diciamo un altro genere di slave.
> Anche a me, terminato un libro piacevole, veniva in passato voglia di vedere anche il film.
> Poi rimanevo immancabilmente deluso.
> La delusione peggiore?
> ...


noooooo nessun libro della allende sarebbe riproponibile come film.....nessuno, eva luna men che mai


----------



## Caciottina (12 Giugno 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ma Disney di solito non esce a Natale?


lo facesse davvero la disney potremmo contare su canzoni carine almeno


----------



## Nicka (12 Giugno 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Diciamo un altro genere di slave.
> Anche a me, terminato un libro piacevole, veniva in passato voglia di vedere anche il film.
> Poi rimanevo immancabilmente deluso.
> La delusione peggiore?
> ...


A me il film de "La casa degli spiriti" non è dispiaciuto, ma effettivamente era liberamente tratto dal libro!
Il libro l'ho letto e riletto più e più volte!


----------



## Nicka (12 Giugno 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> lo facesse davvero la disney potremmo contare su canzoni carine almeno


:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:

Vero!

Comunque io lo farei con Disney, favole simili non le vedo da anni io!!!! :mrgreen:


----------



## Caciottina (12 Giugno 2014)

che poi anche il singore degli anelli, bella figata si, ma hanno saltato tutto....hanno dovuto fare un film a aprtae per il resto....questa cosa non mi e' piaciuta....
mi hanno fatto 2 palle cosi con 9 ore di film sulla meglio gioventu...potevano farmi qualcosa di meglio su....tombombadil per esempio././


----------



## Nausicaa (12 Giugno 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> che poi anche il singore degli anelli, bella figata si, ma hanno saltato tutto....hanno dovuto fare un film a aprtae per il resto....questa cosa non mi e' piaciuta....
> mi hanno fatto 2 palle cosi con 9 ore di film sulla meglio gioventu...potevano farmi qualcosa di meglio su....tombombadil per esempio././



Non mi parlare del Signore degli Anelli...

Hanno voluto metterci un sacco di patemi d'animo e di tentennamenti, Aragorn che non se la sente di essere re, Eoden che non sa se aiutare Gondor, pure Elrond che vuole abbandonare gli umani...

Ma cazzarola. E un libro EPICO. Epico santo cielo benedetto. Non è che la gente lo legge e si dice "caruccio nè, ma ci vorrebbe un pò più di tentennamenti d'animo..."

Senza contare i cambiamenti... Faramir che imprigiona Frodo e Sam e li porta ad Osgiliath... e a un certo punto uno dei due dice "non dovremmo essere qui" e il boato nella sala "*NOOOOO non dovrebbero essere lììììììì!!!!!!*"

Che poi. Di nuovo cazzarola e porca puzzola. Ombromanto. *Ombro*manto. Ma se si chiama ombromanto, santa madonna delle clave, mi spieghi perchè farlo bianco?!?!?!?


----------



## Caciottina (12 Giugno 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Non mi parlare del Signore degli Anelli...
> 
> Hanno voluto metterci un sacco di patemi d'animo e di tentennamenti, Aragorn che non se la sente di essere re, Eoden che non sa se aiutare Gondor, pure Elrond che vuole abbandonare gli umani...
> 
> ...


ahahahahahahaahahahahah e' tutto cosi vero!!!!
mio padre mi ricvordo torno dal cinema con una faccia.....quando si chiude a leggere i fratelli karamazov vuol dire che qualcosa non va  e quel pomeriggio lo riprese dallo scaffale


----------



## Sbriciolata (12 Giugno 2014)

Disperso ha detto:


> mi sembri ferrata. come faccio a togliere sta roba?


se hai un tablet bisogna vedere che tablet hai, immagino però ci sia un modo di impostare la scrittura senza correttore.
Certo che il tablet è bello scomodo per un forum, sarebbe meglio usare un pc.


----------



## Calimero (12 Giugno 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> se hai un tablet bisogna vedere che tablet hai, immagino però ci sia un modo di impostare la scrittura senza correttore.
> Certo che il tablet è bello scomodo per un forum, sarebbe meglio usare un pc.


il pc ce l'ho a casa. e anche avessi il pc non ho adsl


----------



## Sbriciolata (12 Giugno 2014)

Disperso ha detto:


> il pc ce l'ho a casa. e anche avessi il pc non ho adsl


ma io dicevo per te, eh? poi io sono una old-economy, mi piace il rumore della tastiera, figurati.
Dormito stanotte?


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (12 Giugno 2014)

Miss ginecologa ma alla fine l'hai spiegato perché hai disapprovato la gnoccolona?


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (12 Giugno 2014)

Disperso ha detto:


> il pc ce l'ho a casa. e anche avessi il pc non ho adsl


Ma dai lascialo correggere


fa ridere!


----------



## Caciottina (12 Giugno 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Miss ginecologa ma alla fine l'hai spiegato perché hai disapprovato la gnoccolona?


certe cose le tengo per me


----------



## Brunetta (12 Giugno 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> io non l ho letto
> in compenso ho appena finito 12 years slave....madonna....che meraviglia.....vorrei vedere il film


Per me il film è terribbbbile. Per valorizzare i neri fa passare gli schiavi tutti per dei Kant.


----------



## Nocciola (12 Giugno 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> io non l ho letto
> in compenso ho appena finito 12 years slave....madonna....che meraviglia.....vorrei vedere il film


Molto bello ma da quanto è stato pubblicizzato pensavo qualcosa di più


----------



## Caciottina (12 Giugno 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Molto bello ma da quanto è stato pubblicizzato pensavo qualcosa di più


il libro intendi?


----------



## Nocciola (12 Giugno 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> il libro intendi?


No il film


----------



## Tubarao (12 Giugno 2014)

Spoilerate pure su questo no ????'


----------



## Caciottina (12 Giugno 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> No il film


ah...eh....infatti ho paura di rimanerci male, ma alla fine il libro l ho letto prima quindi la parte bella me la sono gia presa...sulla copertina c'e' scritto:

via col vento in confronto e' INSIGNIFICANTE!!!!


----------



## Caciottina (12 Giugno 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Spoilerate pure su questo no ????'


FAI UNA LISTA DELLE COSE CHE non VUOI SAPERE...TI GIURO CHE NON TI DIRO' NULLA :d


----------



## Tubarao (12 Giugno 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> FAI UNA LISTA DELLE COSE CHE non VUOI SAPERE...TI GIURO CHE NON TI DIRO' NULLA :d


Paracula


----------



## Caciottina (12 Giugno 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Paracula


Poco poco becco qualcosa che non sai...che so...la fine di una serie sai che faccio? Ti mando un bel mp con la fine scritta nell oggetto cosi non puoi non vederlo. ..ihihihihihihihihihi


----------



## Spider (12 Giugno 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Cominciamo dal fondo:
> uhm... uhm....uhm...
> 
> 
> ...



Danny, Danny...quasi quasi mi fai venire la voglia di un altro bel paio di corna!!!!
a leggerti, è tutto un giubilo, una scopata, un' idilio senza fine.
cazzo, il pompino alla mattina presto!!!
giuro che mi è venuto duro all'istante, solo immaginarlo.
che coppia.
e lei per trasformarti, doveva scoparsi un altro, trombare  come non mai...
per farti capire?
oppure comunque un altro se lo sarebbe trombato?

che bella vita, fatta di viaggi, di scopate, di amore e puccipuccì.
Insomma sei migliorato, il tradimento finalmente è stato terapeutico.

certo c'è quel non so che...che ogni tanto butti là...
niente di che, una riflessione
.
ma non ci pensare.
le corna sono come il mal di denti...
prima o poi passano, e neanche fanno tanto male.


----------



## Apollonia (12 Giugno 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> Danny, Danny...quasi quasi mi fai venire la voglia di un altro bel paio di corna!!!!
> a leggerti, è tutto un giubilo, una scopata, un' idilio senza fine.
> cazzo, il pompino alla mattina presto!!!
> giuro che mi è venuto duro all'istante, solo immaginarlo.
> ...


Spiderino, hai mangiato lo yogurt? Mi sembri un tantino acido! Dai, prova a spostarti dal cantone e guarda le cose con una diversa prospettiva. Altrimenti noi cornuti ci spariamo tutti e buonanotte! Se lui è riuscito ad essere sereno dopo una tempesta, perché non possiamo esserlo anche noi?
Se tu fossi Wolf ti farei un grattino, ma ad un ragnetto cosa si fa? Scrit, scrit? Su, dai! 
E poi il sesso al mattino ti fa star bene tutta la giornata!


----------



## Eratò (12 Giugno 2014)

Apollonia ha detto:


> Spiderino, hai mangiato lo yogurt? Mi sembri un tantino acido! Dai, prova a spostarti dal cantone e guarda le cose con una diversa prospettiva. Altrimenti noi cornuti ci speriamo tutti e buonanotte! Se lui è riuscito ad essere sereno dopo una tempesta, perché non possiamo esserlo anche noi?
> Se tu fossi Wolf ti farei un grattino, ma ad un ragnetto cosa si fa? Scrit, scrit? Su, dai!
> E poi il sesso al mattino ti fa star bene tutta la giornata!


Io sono felice per Danny.Ma a Spider lo capisco.Perché è difficile che torni la spensieratezza di prima, che sparisca del tutto quel ombra....almeno per alcuni di noi.


----------



## Carola (13 Giugno 2014)

Qnd ho letto il post di danny devo essere sincera sincera ho pensato proprio come spider .
Però x carità tante teste tanti pensieri bosogni esigenze che si trasformano in modi per andare avanti x accettare x girare pagina 
Ma decantati cosi mmmh mmmmh
A me non convincono 

Poi danny sei carino ti dilunghi x spiegarcj bene tutto ti fai in 4 per fare capire  agli altri i tuoi pensieri 
Solo che mh. Quasi un sacerdote mi sembri (ok con  pompino mattutino a parte)

Sembra , ma posso sbagliare, o meglio dai l idea che vuoi convincere in primis te stesso attraverso l elenco di quanto  sia tutto fico fichissimo
viaggi desiderio passione pompini 
quasi timore che sto castello potesse rompersi e x tenere tutto su yeppa yeppa guardare un po qua

Io non credo che funzioni cosi  e se si siete un caso ben raro 



Comunque buon x te che mi sai davvero di troppo buono.

Anyway, ma che lavoro fai x avere tutte ste ferie?


----------



## Carola (13 Giugno 2014)

Apollonia ha detto:


> Spiderino, hai mangiato lo yogurt? Mi sembri un tantino acido! Dai, prova a spostarti dal cantone e guarda le cose con una diversa prospettiva. Altrimenti noi cornuti ci speriamo tutti e buonanotte! Se lui è riuscito ad essere sereno dopo una tempesta, perché non possiamo esserlo anche noi?
> Se tu fossi Wolf ti farei un grattino, ma ad un ragnetto cosa si fa? Scrit, scrit? Su, dai!
> E poi il sesso al mattino ti fa star bene tutta la giornata!


non dico di spararsi ma nemmeno io potrei essere cosi yeahhh figo gulp trombette e festoni

Mi sa di un po esagerato

Anche il pompino che ha sentito il bisogno di raccontare 

Bah.


----------



## Spider (13 Giugno 2014)

Apollonia ha detto:


> Spiderino, hai mangiato lo yogurt? Mi sembri un tantino acido! Dai, prova a spostarti dal cantone e guarda le cose con una diversa prospettiva. Altrimenti noi cornuti ci speriamo tutti e buonanotte! Se lui è riuscito ad essere sereno dopo una tempesta, perché non possiamo esserlo anche noi?
> Se tu fossi Wolf ti farei un grattino, ma ad un ragnetto cosa si fa? Scrit, scrit? Su, dai!
> E poi il sesso al mattino ti fa star bene tutta la giornata!




ciao cara, niente yogurt....
sono acido di natura, eppure mi controllo.
anzi qui dentro stranamente mi controllo, fuori sono peggio!!!
sono talmente poco diplomatico che sono antipatico a tutti, fuori.
qui dentro sono un simpaticone, mi vogliono bene tutti, vero?
chiedilo a Jb....lui ti saprà dire.
vero... coglione?
quando ho detto che ti avrei mandato a fare in culo, mica scherzavo!
però come vedi non è mai successo!!!!

ti assicuro che sono un ragno morbidoso, morbido, morbido 
con tante zampette morbide pure loro.


----------



## danny (13 Giugno 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> Io sono felice per Danny.*Ma a Spider lo capisco*.Perché è difficile che torni la spensieratezza di prima, che sparisca del tutto quel ombra....*almeno per alcuni di noi*.



Anch'io lo capisco. O perlomeno, comprendo che sia diverso da me.
Ognuno di noi vive le situazioni diversamente.
C'è chi va in depressione per la perdita dei capelli http://dermes.it/caduta-di-capelli/perche-perdere-i-capelli-depressione/, e chi con la sclerosi multipla continua a ballare
http://parma.repubblica.it/cronaca/...io_sul_palco_va_in_scena_la_sclerosi-7797687/
Ho scelto due situazioni estreme per evidenziare che non vi sono risposte identiche nelle stesse situazioni da parte degli individui, che ognuno di noi ha un modo diverso per affrontare e superare le cose, e conseguentemente anche i tempi per raggiungere un equilibrio sono differenti.
Tu giustamente hai concluso, infatti: "Almeno per alcuni di noi".


----------



## danny (13 Giugno 2014)

Carola ha detto:


> Qnd ho letto il post di danny devo essere sincera sincera ho pensato proprio come spider .
> Però x carità tante teste tanti pensieri bosogni esigenze che si trasformano in modi per andare avanti x accettare x girare pagina
> Ma decantati cosi mmmh mmmmh
> A me non convincono
> ...


No, in realtà voglio convincere chi ha dubbi come te, come Spider, che il momento di crisi più drammatica (a livello psicologico) l'ho superato, il che non vuol dire che tutti lo debbano o possano superare come me. Che in questo momento non ho alcun motivo di lamentarmi di stare male.
Sto facendo una vita piacevole, mia moglie è ritornata a essere la mia donna (conditio sine qua non, altrimenti sarei qui ancora a piangere, forse) e dopo un 2013 di merda sto vivendo un 2014 spensierato. 
Che noi siamo un caso ben raro, non so dirlo. Non ho statistiche alla mano.
Sicuramente non ho il diritto di lamentarmi: ora faccio una vita migliore di tanti altri. Sarei stronzo - secondo il mio personale parere - a piangermi addosso ancora, visto come sta andando. Non è una vita figa, comunque.
E' una vita un po' più spensierata, mettiamolo così. Più aerea, più leggera, o forse solo più divertente. 
Credo di meritarmelo, dopo tanti anni di tristezze, dolori e rotture di balle.
Sinceramente sto anche meglio perché tutte queste "rotture di balle" oggi le lasciamo fuori dalla nostra famiglia. Sia mia moglie che io abbiamo chiuso la porta a chi vuole appesantirci la vita.
E credimi, anche questo fa stare molto molto bene.
Forse questa è la cosa più importante che ho imparato. 
Sulle ferie: tra ponti, permessi, 22 giorni di ferie l'anno due settimane a natale, rol, una settimana a pasqua, ponte del 2 giugno e 4 settimane e mezza ad agosto, i giorni di contratto li hai.
Ovviamente se la tua ditta non è di quelle che preferisce pagarti le ferie piuttosto che fartele fare.
Mettici un po' di crisi e un po' di lavoro in meno e la situazione è più comprensibile.
Sul sacerdote: boh, può darsi, ho fatto molto catechismo da bambino.
Forse per questo sono visceralmente ateo.


----------



## danny (13 Giugno 2014)

Apollonia ha detto:


> Spiderino, hai mangiato lo yogurt? Mi sembri un tantino acido! Dai, prova a spostarti dal cantone e guarda le cose con una diversa prospettiva. *Altrimenti noi cornuti* *ci spariamo tutti e buonanotte*! Se lui è riuscito ad essere sereno dopo una tempesta, perché non possiamo esserlo anche noi?
> Se tu fossi Wolf ti farei un grattino, ma ad un ragnetto cosa si fa? Scrit, scrit? Su, dai!
> E* poi il sesso al mattino ti fa star bene tutta la giornata*!


Quoto e apprezzo la serenità che trasmetti con quello che hai scritto.:up::up::up:


----------



## Apollonia (13 Giugno 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> Io sono felice per Danny.Ma a Spider lo capisco.Perché è difficile che torni la spensieratezza di prima, che sparisca del tutto quel ombra....almeno per alcuni di noi.


Ciao! Anch'io lo capisco e comprendo il suo dolore, figurati!
Però perchè si deve dare addosso ad una persona che ce l'ha fatta a superare una situazione?
Io non sono certo nella condizione di Danny, ma mi piacerebbe diventarlo fra un po'. 
Credo che Danny abbia ancora dei momenti di sconforto, di rabbia, e forse anche di paura, ma se non si cerca di superarli, non si riesce a vivere in modo sereno.
Ammiro le persone che, come Disperso, alla scoperta del fattaccio, sono riuscite a scrivere sul forum e a buttar fuori quello che stavano provando. 
Io non ci sono riuscita, non sono riuscita a dirlo neanche alla mia migliore amica. E forse sono stata peggio di altri. Ma avevo un coltello nel cuore, e tutte le volte che mi muovevo, provavo una fitta dolorosissima.
Adesso il coltello è stato espulso, la ferita non sanguina più, ma fa ancora male.
Rimarrà la cicatrice per sempre ma, se psicologicamente la faremo cicatrizzare, forse si riuscirà a pensarla come una malattia superata.


----------



## Apollonia (13 Giugno 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> ciao cara, niente yogurt....
> sono acido di natura, eppure mi controllo.
> anzi qui dentro stranamente mi controllo, fuori sono peggio!!!
> sono talmente poco diplomatico che sono antipatico a tutti, fuori.
> ...


Ah, ah, vedi che fra caratteracci ci si intende????? E poi anch'io sono antipatica, me lo dicono tutti! 
Ma mi dicono anche che sono di buon cuore, infatti i ragni non li uccido!:rotfl:
Se sei morbidoso morbidoso, allora ti mando tante carezzine, anche sulle zampette!


----------



## Apollonia (13 Giugno 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Quoto e apprezzo la serenità che trasmetti con quello che hai scritto.:up::up::up:


Oddio, è la prima volta che mi dicono che trasmetto serenità!

Però mi fa piacere se ciò traspare dalle mie parole.


----------



## oscuro (13 Giugno 2014)

*Spider*



Spider ha detto:


> Danny, Danny...quasi quasi mi fai venire la voglia di un altro bel paio di corna!!!!
> a leggerti, è tutto un giubilo, una scopata, un' idilio senza fine.
> cazzo, il pompino alla mattina presto!!!
> giuro che mi è venuto duro all'istante, solo immaginarlo.
> ...


Sembra un post di oscuro.:rotfl:e se oscuro avesse scritto un post simile a spider sarebbe scoppiato un casino,spider da quale cazzo di parte stai?:rotfl:


----------



## lothar57 (13 Giugno 2014)

Danny non te la prendere,ma stai esagerando tra un po'scriverai che sei felice di essere alce!
Lo sei anche in questo momento,credi che si smetta di tradire??:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Apollonia (13 Giugno 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Danny non te la prendere,ma stai esagerando tra un po'scriverai che sei felice di essere alce!
> Lo sei anche in questo momento,credi che si smetta di tradire??:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Mica tutti sono dei seriali come te!
Esistono anche persone serie al mondo, per fortuna!:mrgreen:


----------



## Eratò (13 Giugno 2014)

Apollonia ha detto:


> Ciao! Anch'io lo capisco e comprendo il suo dolore, figurati!
> Però perchè si deve dare addosso ad una persona che ce l'ha fatta a superare una situazione?
> Io non sono certo nella condizione di Danny, ma mi piacerebbe diventarlo fra un po'.
> Credo che Danny abbia ancora dei momenti di sconforto, di rabbia, e forse anche di paura, ma se non si cerca di superarli, non si riesce a vivere in modo sereno.
> ...


Danny l'ha scritto poco fa, ognuno gestisce gli eventi in maniera diversa perché ognuno è diverso.Io non riesco a gestire come gestisce danny, gli unici momenti in cui mi avvicino sono   quando rimango in superficie," galleggio" in quei singoli momenti ma poi torno come spider perche troppo male, troppi ricordi brutti, troppe immagini e mi ritrovo l'ombra davanti...stati che si alternano.In fondo non l'ho mai superato del tutto e non so semmai ci riuscirò.Riesco a capirli  entrambi.Ma io sono io e sono così e non posso farci niente.Non esiste un modo giusto o sbagliato per affrontare la  cosa.Dipende dal carattere.


----------



## Eratò (13 Giugno 2014)

Apollonia ha detto:


> Mica tutti sono dei seriali come te!
> Esistono anche persone serie al mondo, per fortuna!:mrgreen:


Apollonia mi dispiace dirtelo ma devo.Di Lothar in giro ce sono tanti!E anche meno prudenti:mrgreen:


----------



## Eratò (13 Giugno 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Danny non te la prendere,ma stai esagerando tra un po'scriverai che sei felice di essere alce!
> Lo sei anche in questo momento,credi che si smetta di tradire??:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Infatti il mio è tornato ieri con un sorriso a 34 denti.Gli ho chiesto cos'hai? Sto sorriso lo conosco.....L'avevano informato che stava nel condominio più figo del paese.Mogli insoddisfate ovunque (la definizione esatta era troie).Vabbe gli dissi:tu occupati delle mogli che io vedo di occuparmi dei mariti:carneval:Non so perché ma ha smesso di sorridere


----------



## Apollonia (13 Giugno 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> Danny l'ha scritto poco fa, ognuno gestisce gli eventi in maniera diversa perché ognuno è diverso.Io non riesco a gestire come gestisce danny, gli unici momenti in cui mi avvicino sono   quando rimango in superficie," galleggio" in quei singoli momenti ma poi torno come spider perche troppo male, troppi ricordi brutti, troppe immagini e mi ritrovo l'ombra davanti...stati che si alternano.In fondo non l'ho mai superato del tutto e non so semmai ci riuscirò.Riesco a capirli  entrambi.Ma io sono io e sono così e non posso farci niente.Non esiste un modo giusto o sbagliato per affrontare la  cosa.Dipende dal carattere.


Sono assolutamente d'accordo con te. Ognuno reagisce in maniera diversa, proprio perchè siamo diversi. 
Infatti Danny racconta come LUI ha superato la cosa, non come gli altri devono fare.
Però secondo me leggere le esperienze altrui fa riflettere sulla propria.
Almeno a me, in questo particolare momento della vita, fa questo effetto.
Spider, nel mio primo post, mi ha aiutata una sera in cui ero in loop completo, perchè mi ha scritto che c'era passato anche lui e che se la facevo io ce la faceva anche lui (o viceversa, non me lo ricordo più). 
Non è che nei loop non ci sono più entrata, anzi!, ma so che ne posso uscire.
Questa consapevolezza non l'avevo qualche mese fa.


----------



## Apollonia (13 Giugno 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> Apollonia mi dispiace dirtelo ma devo.Di Lothar in giro ce sono tanti!E anche meno prudenti:mrgreen:


E che, non lo so?:mrgreen:
Ma io evito di frequentarli.


----------



## disincantata (13 Giugno 2014)

Carola ha detto:


> non dico di spararsi ma nemmeno io potrei essere cosi yeahhh figo gulp trombette e festoni
> 
> Mi sa di un po esagerato
> 
> ...


Per me Danny ha avuto talmente tanto terrore di perderla e di conseguenza di vedere poco la figlia che adesso ha perfettamente ragione a godere di tutto quello che fa, risveglio erotico  compreso.

Prima del tradimento la moglie era bacchettona in quel senso. 
Mai fatto sesso orale prima ah ah ah. 

Quindi pure le corna servono.

bravo Danny continua cosi!


----------



## oscuro (13 Giugno 2014)

*Si*

Adesso faremo anche un trattato sulle corna terapeutiche...Credo che danny sarebbe stato molto contento di farne a meno....


----------



## lothar57 (13 Giugno 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> Infatti il mio è tornato ieri con un sorriso a 34 denti.Gli ho chiesto cos'hai? Sto sorriso lo conosco.....L'avevano informato che stava nel condominio più figo del paese.Mogli insoddisfate ovunque (la definizione esatta era troie).Vabbe gli dissi:tu occupati delle mogli che io vedo di occuparmi dei mariti:carneval:Non so perché ma ha smesso di sorridere


E'indole,o forse''malattia'',pensa un po'..sabato pomeriggio in spiaggia,a tutto avrei dovuto pensare,fuorche' alle donne.Venivo da ''fatiche''fuori casa(giovedi') e in ''casa''(venerdi').invece...ho tentato la terza via.


----------



## oscuro (13 Giugno 2014)

*lothar*



lothar57 ha detto:


> E'indole,o forse''malattia'',pensa un po'..sabato pomeriggio in spiaggia,a tutto avrei dovuto pensare,fuorche' alle donne.Venivo da ''fatiche''fuori casa(giovedi') e in ''casa''(venerdi').invece...ho tentato la terza via.


Fai il vago?avevo predetto la vittoria del Brasile....2-0.Finita 3-1,allora?


----------



## Simy (13 Giugno 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Fai il vago?avevo predetto la vittoria del Brasile....2-0.Finita 3-1,allora?


buondì


----------



## lothar57 (13 Giugno 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Fai il vago?avevo predetto la vittoria del Brasile....2-0.Finita 3-1,allora?



CIao caro....ma la partita e'finita dopo il rigore(inesistente..)regalato al Brasile..che ha fatto pena.Spiace per Hr,tenevo per loro,hanno fatto una grande partita,Ma dimmi amico,il centravanti brasiliano,con la pancetta,tale Fred..da dove sbuca???Cque sono squadretta,e Neymayr,se lo meni..lo annulli.Che ne pensi???


----------



## oscuro (13 Giugno 2014)

*Si*



lothar57 ha detto:


> CIao caro....ma la partita e'finita dopo il rigore(inesistente..)regalato al Brasile..che ha fatto pena.Spiace per Hr,tenevo per loro,hanno fatto una grande partita,Ma dimmi amico,il centravanti brasiliano,con la pancetta,tale Fred..da dove sbuca???Cque sono squadretta,e Neymayr,se lo meni..lo annulli.Che ne pensi???


Ci credi che non ho visto la partita?:rotfl:ero sicuro che avrebbe o avrebbero fatto vincere il brasile.


----------



## gas (13 Giugno 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ci credi che non ho visto la partita?:rotfl:ero sicuro che avrebbe o avrebbero fatto vincere il brasile.


nemmeno io ho visto la partita
però ne ero più che convinto che avrebbero favorito il brasile


----------



## lothar57 (13 Giugno 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ci credi che non ho visto la partita?:rotfl:ero sicuro che avrebbe o avrebbero fatto vincere il brasile.


Allora Fred e in area,spalle alla porta croata,si gira e cade da solo....nel ns campionato,espulsione per simulazione.Li'rigore......


----------



## disincantata (13 Giugno 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> Infatti il mio è tornato ieri con un sorriso a 34 denti.Gli ho chiesto cos'hai? Sto sorriso lo conosco.....L'avevano informato che stava nel condominio più figo del paese.Mogli insoddisfate ovunque (la definizione esatta era troie).Vabbe gli dissi:tu occupati delle mogli che io vedo di occuparmi dei mariti:carneval:Non so perché ma ha smesso di sorridere


Bravissima. Si fa così. 

Mio marito è diventato bordo'  una sera che gli ho detto che stavo prendendo in seria considerazione uno che mi tampinavza e mi piaceva pure ah ah ah! 

Non ha osato fare domande......paura.

solo un abbraccio bacio e invito ad andare subito a letto....
Un bel coraggio tradire spudoratamente e poi fare i mariti gelosi!

Che vadano affan. .......


----------



## oscuro (13 Giugno 2014)

*Lothar*



lothar57 ha detto:


> Allora Fred e in area,spalle alla porta croata,si gira e cade da solo....nel ns campionato,espulsione per simulazione.Li'rigore......


Oggi appena posso vedrò....!Per l'italia sono ottimista ci credi?


----------



## Eratò (13 Giugno 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Bravissima. Si fa così.
> 
> Mio marito è diventato bordo'  una sera che gli ho detto che stavo prendendo in seria considerazione uno che mi tampinavza e mi piaceva pure ah ah ah!
> 
> ...


:mrgreen::up:


----------



## gas (13 Giugno 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Bravissima. Si fa così.
> 
> Mio marito è diventato bordo' una sera che gli ho detto che stavo prendendo in seria considerazione uno che mi tampinavza e mi piaceva pure ah ah ah!
> 
> ...


sarà un cagasotto?


----------



## Eratò (13 Giugno 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Bravissima. Si fa così.
> 
> Mio marito è diventato bordo'  una sera che gli ho detto che stavo prendendo in seria considerazione uno che mi tampinavza e mi piaceva pure ah ah ah!
> 
> ...


Disi mi sa che la soluzione migliore l'hai trovata tu.E per esserti sincera mi ci sto avvicinando anch'io


----------



## lothar57 (13 Giugno 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Bravissima. Si fa così.
> 
> Mio marito è diventato bordo'  una sera che gli ho detto che stavo prendendo in seria considerazione uno che mi tampinavza e mi piaceva pure ah ah ah!
> 
> ...


Pensa un po che pure io ho il coraggio di essere geloso....lei sospetta di me,non ha e non avra'mai prove.Si diverte ha ingelosirmi,ad esempio,da meta'luglio probabilmente sara'sola nella casa al mare...e fantastica sulle uscite serali,con la sua amica...


----------



## Eratò (13 Giugno 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Pensa un po che pure io ho il coraggio di essere geloso....lei sospetta di me,non ha e non avra'mai prove.Si diverte ha ingelosirmi,ad esempio,da meta'luglio probabilmente sara'sola nella casa al mare...e fantastica sulle uscite serali,con la sua amica...


Lothar ma perché fate così? Non abbiamo anche noi diritto ad una botta.....di autostima e ottimismo? Sperimentare almeno una volta nella vita l'adrenalina del tradimento e divertirci sulla giostra del sesso extraconiugale?:carneval:


----------



## Apollonia (13 Giugno 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Pensa un po che pure io ho il coraggio di essere geloso....lei sospetta di me,non ha e non avra'*mai *prove.Si diverte ha ingelosirmi,ad esempio,da meta'luglio probabilmente sara'sola nella casa al mare...e fantastica sulle uscite serali,con la sua amica...


Occhio!!!!! Mai dire mai!

Fa bene ad ingelosirti, e che diamine!
E tu su cosa fantastichi da metà luglio?:mrgreen:


----------



## Apollonia (13 Giugno 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> Disi mi sa che la soluzione migliore l'hai trovata tu.E per esserti sincera mi ci sto avvicinando anch'io


Brava!!!! Spero di unirmi al club!:carneval:


----------



## Eratò (13 Giugno 2014)

Apollonia ha detto:


> Brava!!!! Spero di unirmi al club!:carneval:


hahaha! cosi spariscono i psico, le seghe mentali e le introspezioni e rompiamo meno le scatole! non vuoi negativita caro? non ti preoccupare mi distraggo e divento ottimista dalla punta ai piedie ti faccio la colazione la mattina e ti coccolo come un neonato:carneval:e poi puccipucci tutto il giorno tesoro! apollonia l'ottimismo è nell'aria:rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (13 Giugno 2014)

una volta ai mariti prima di andare al lavoro si dava un bacio, ora si è passati alla fellatio.
dove andremo a finire


----------



## lothar57 (13 Giugno 2014)

Apollonia ha detto:


> Occhio!!!!! Mai dire mai!
> 
> Fa bene ad ingelosirti, e che diamine!
> E tu su cosa fantastichi da metà luglio?:mrgreen:


@Appl........@Erat..........mi prendete in mezzo eh....

La gelosia serve a poco.voi se volete ci mettete 1 amen...a farci cervi a primavera.........

faro'il''fidanzato'',se staremo ancora assieme,andro'dall'altra'' la sera..aperitivo cenetta motel...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Eratò (13 Giugno 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> una volta ai mariti prima di andare al lavoro si dava un bacio, ora si è passati alla fellatio.
> dove andremo a finire


minerva mi piaci molto quando te ne esci con queste affermazioni brevi .chissefrega dirai ma m'è venuto spontaneo


----------



## Hellseven (13 Giugno 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> una volta ai mariti prima di andare al lavoro si dava un bacio, ora si è passati alla fellatio.
> dove andremo a finire


Bello.
E' bello che ci sia desiderio in una coppia ed è bellissimo che ogni occasione sia buona per darsi piacere.
Lo dico con convinzione e nostalgia.


----------



## Caciottina (13 Giugno 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Bello.
> E' bello che ci sia desiderio in una coppia ed è bellissimo che ogni occasione sia buona per darsi piacere.
> Lo dico con convinzione e nostalgia.


e' una cosa che si puo ritrovare sai ?


----------



## Joey Blow (13 Giugno 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> minerva mi piaci molto quando te ne esci con queste affermazioni brevi .chissefrega dirai ma *m'è venuto spontaneo*


Anche il marito, suppongo.


----------



## Eratò (13 Giugno 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> e' una cosa che si puo ritrovare sai ?


:up:


----------



## disincantata (13 Giugno 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> Disi mi sa che la soluzione migliore l'hai trovata tu.E per esserti sincera mi ci sto avvicinando anch'io


Faresti bene.

uno di  scorta  senza impegno ne obblighi


ma che fa stare benissimo!


----------



## Eratò (13 Giugno 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Anche il marito, suppongo.


Per un po'di anni mi veniva spontaneo anche il marito JB  quando ha smesso gli ho proposto la separazione.....


----------



## Joey Blow (13 Giugno 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> Per un po'di anni mi veniva spontaneo anche il marito JB quando ha smesso gli ho proposto la separazione.....


Cioè con te non veniva più?


----------



## disincantata (13 Giugno 2014)

gas ha detto:


> sarà un cagasotto?


Uno che sa che ne ha combinato ate talmente tante che è un miracolato ad essere ancora con me.

Conscio che nonostante i miei splendidi 60 anni non farei (faccio) fatica a trovare un amico.


----------



## Eratò (13 Giugno 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Cioè con te non veniva più?


e prendiamoci in giro in allegria! non veniva solo con me ma anche con un'altra


----------



## Joey Blow (13 Giugno 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> e prendiamoci in giro in allegria! non veniva solo con me ma anche con un'altra


Ahhhhhhhhhhh! Ma tu non sei italiana?


----------



## Eratò (13 Giugno 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ahhhhhhhhhhh! Ma tu non sei italiana?


no.sono greca.si sente vero?


----------



## Joey Blow (13 Giugno 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> no.sono greca.si sente vero?


Un po' sì, ma a me la tzatiziki piace. Ed il tuo ex marito è italiano invece, no?


----------



## Eratò (13 Giugno 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Un po' sì, ma a me la tzatiziki piace. Ed il tuo ex marito è italiano invece, no?


ex lo era quasi diventato ma non ha voluto.è italiano si.


----------



## Joey Blow (13 Giugno 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> ex lo era quasi diventato ma non ha voluto.è italiano si.


E quindi state insieme? Magari vi siete conosciuti una notte d'agosto con la luna piena a Corfù. Lui era con qualche altro stronzo di amico suo italiano e tu indigena.


----------



## Eratò (13 Giugno 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> E quindi state insieme? Magari vi siete conosciuti una notte d'agosto con la luna piena a Corfù. Lui era con qualche altro stronzo di amico suo italiano e tu indigena.


no.ci siamo conosciuti al universita.ci siamo messi insieme un fine settembre.7anni di fidanzamento e dopo ci siamo sposati.


----------



## Joey Blow (13 Giugno 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> no.ci siamo conosciuti al universita.ci siamo messi insieme un fine settembre.7anni di fidanzamento e dopo ci siamo sposati.


Ah vabbè. Ma quindi tu sei una delle greche abbienti che vengono (venivano) a studiare qui (qui in Italia, dico). Ma che storia. Mi spiace che t'è andata male.


----------



## Apollonia (13 Giugno 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> hahaha! cosi spariscono i psico, le seghe mentali e le introspezioni e rompiamo meno le scatole! non vuoi negativita caro? non ti preoccupare mi distraggo e divento ottimista dalla punta ai piedie ti faccio la colazione la mattina e ti coccolo come un neonato:carneval:e poi puccipucci tutto il giorno tesoro! apollonia l'ottimismo è nell'aria:rotfl:


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Apollonia (13 Giugno 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> @Appl........@Erat..........mi prendete in mezzo eh....
> 
> La gelosia serve a poco.voi se volete ci mettete 1 amen...a farci cervi a primavera.........
> 
> faro'il''fidanzato'',se staremo ancora assieme,andro'dall'altra'' la sera..aperitivo cenetta motel...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Amen!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Eratò (13 Giugno 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ah vabbè. Ma quindi tu sei una delle greche abbienti che vengono (venivano) a studiare qui (qui in Italia, dico). Ma che storia. Mi spiace che t'è andata male.


Mi poteva capitare altrettanto in Grecia con un greco.Non è che i greci sono tutti santi.Però lì non avrei affrontato tutto da sola psicologicamente parlando.In compenso ho 2 bimbi meravigliosi....poi i miei hanno fatto dei sacrifici a mandarmi qui perché eravamo benestanti ma non navigavamo nel oro ma adesso li sto ripagando aiutandoli


----------



## lothar57 (13 Giugno 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> Mi poteva capitare altrettanto in Grecia con un greco.Non è che i greci sono tutti santi.Però lì non avrei affrontato tutto da sola psicologicamente parlando.In compenso ho 2 bimbi meravigliosi....poi i miei hanno fatto dei sacrifici a mandarmi qui perché eravamo benestanti ma non navigavamo nel oro ma adesso li sto ripagando aiutandoli



Ho uno dei miei piu'cari amici che ha la villa in Grecia,ci va solo d'estate ovvio,ma sa quello che succede.Adesso va meglio???Spero che sia bufala l'ultima...i vari Ancona-Patrasso ci metterebbero piu'ore del previsto perche'vanno a macchina adagio,x risparmiare gasolio.....


----------



## danny (13 Giugno 2014)

A dire il vero sono due anni che i Genova-Bastia ci mettono dieci ore invece che quattro.
Sempre per tagliare i costi.


----------



## Minerva (13 Giugno 2014)

avevo due amici greci che studiavano ingegneria navale a genova, con quello bello (sembrava un dio greco:singleeye ci avevo fatto anche del sesso .
mi ha scritto neanche tanto tempo fa .
ehm ma perché l'ho detto?


----------



## danny (13 Giugno 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Per me Danny ha avuto talmente tanto terrore di perderla e di conseguenza di vedere poco la figlia che adesso ha perfettamente ragione a godere di tutto quello che fa, risveglio erotico  compreso.
> 
> Prima del tradimento la moglie era bacchettona in quel senso.
> Mai fatto sesso orale prima ah ah ah.
> ...


Dice qualcuno che sembro un sacerdote.
Stavolta sarò suora. 

"Non aspettare di finire l’università,
di innamorarti,
di trovare lavoro,
di sposarti,
di avere figli,
di vederli sistemati,
di perdere quei dieci chili,
che arrivi il venerdì sera o la domenica mattina,
la primavera,
l’estate,
l’autunno o l’inverno.
Non c’è momento migliore di questo per essere felice.
La felicità è un percorso, non una destinazione. Lavora come se non avessi bisogno di denaro,
*ama come se non ti avessero mai ferito* e balla, come se non ti vedesse nessuno.
*Ricordati che la pelle avvizzisce,
i capelli diventano bianchi e i giorni diventano anni.*
Ma l’importante non cambia: la tua forza e la tua convinzione non hanno età.
_Il tuo spirito è il piumino che tira via qualsiasi ragnatela_.
Dietro ogni traguardo c’è una nuova partenza. Dietro ogni risultato c’è un’altra sfida.
Finché sei vivo, sentiti vivo.
Vai avanti, anche quando tutti si aspettano che lasci perdere."
_*(Madre Teresa di Calcutta)


*_Per tutti quelle persone che oggi hanno qualche tristezza da gestire.
Un abbraccio.


----------



## lothar57 (13 Giugno 2014)

danny ha detto:


> A dire il vero sono due anni che i Genova-Bastia ci mettono dieci ore invece che quattro.
> Sempre per tagliare i costi.



strano...perche'sono navi nostre o francesi...cque in Grecia sono messi peggio di noi.molto....


----------



## Eratò (13 Giugno 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Ho uno dei miei piu'cari amici che ha la villa in Grecia,ci va solo d'estate ovvio,ma sa quello che succede.Adesso va meglio???Spero che sia bufala l'ultima...i vari Ancona-Patrasso ci metterebbero piu'ore del previsto perche'vanno a macchina adagio,x risparmiare gasolio.....


è una bufala.proprio per il gasolio i biglietti sono arrivati alle stelle.io bari-igoumenitsa macchina, cabina esterna due letti pagavo 1200 
andata ritorno alta stagione.adesso ne pago 1500! 6 anni fa non era cosi con le linee greche.adesso l'unico che conviene è grimaldi da brindisi ma non è la stessa cosa.


----------



## Eratò (13 Giugno 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> avevo due amici greci che studiavano ingegneria navale a genova, con quello bello (sembrava un dio greco:singleeye ci avevo fatto anche del sesso .
> mi ha scritto neanche tanto tempo fa .
> ehm ma perché l'ho detto?


mi auguro che oltre che bello fosse stato anche bravo


----------



## lothar57 (13 Giugno 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> è una bufala.proprio per il gasolio i biglietti sono arrivati alle stelle.io bari-igoumenitsa macchina, cabina esterna due letti pagavo 1200
> andata ritorno alta stagione.adesso ne pago 1500! 6 anni fa non era cosi con le linee greche.adesso l'unico che conviene è grimaldi da brindisi ma non è la stessa cosa.


Io andavo da Otranto addirittura..ci metteva pochissiimo...metteva pochissimo.
Una volta andammo in auto,30 fa'l'autostrada finiva a Lubiana.....forse ora e'meglio della nave,,se vivi a Nord.


----------



## danny (13 Giugno 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> strano...perche'sono navi nostre o francesi...cque in Grecia sono messi peggio di noi.molto....



Per la stessa ragione delle linee greche hanno aumentato i prezzi e sostituito le grandi navi veloci con piccole navi lente.


----------



## danny (13 Giugno 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> è una bufala.proprio per il gasolio i biglietti sono arrivati alle stelle.io bari-igoumenitsa macchina, cabina esterna due letti pagavo 1200
> andata ritorno alta stagione.adesso ne pago 1500! 6 anni fa non era cosi con le linee greche.adesso l'unico che conviene è grimaldi da brindisi ma non è la stessa cosa.



Minchia che prezzi che hanno!
Da Bari, poi, che era negli anni 90 una tratta economica.
Io facevo spesso Ancona/Patrasso (due notti, tre giorni) con la mia Fiesta di allora.
Nel 1993 5000 km in una sola estate su e giù per la Grecia.


----------



## Minerva (13 Giugno 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> mi auguro che oltre che bello fosse stato anche bravo


credo che sia diventato in effetti un bravo ingegnere .
grazie dottoressa , ho letto ora il tuo apprezzamento


----------



## Eratò (13 Giugno 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Io andavo da Otranto addirittura..ci metteva pochissiimo...metteva pochissimo.
> Una volta andammo in auto,30 fa'l'autostrada finiva a Lubiana.....forse ora e'meglio della nave,,se vivi a Nord.


sicuramente ti viene a costare di meno solo se vivi al nordd e a seconda della destinazione.è un bel viaggio in macchina quando da dove abito io.e risulta anche divertente quando si  è in 2.con 2 bimbi è impossibile da fare


----------



## disincantata (13 Giugno 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Dice qualcuno che sembro un sacerdote.
> Stavolta sarò suora.
> 
> "Non aspettare di finire l’università,
> ...


Grazie. 

Sono Sdraiata in soggiorno xche' fuori fa caldo....credo....ascolto i merli che hanno un inesauribile voglia di cantare....mia figlia sta riposando e sto divinamente bene.

Chi si accontenta gode.

Merli a parte silenzio assoluto. Gabbiani silenziosi. Niente barche sotto casa oggi.spesso disturbano senza rendersene conto.


----------



## danny (13 Giugno 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Grazie.
> 
> Sono Sdraiata in soggiorno xche' fuori fa caldo....credo....ascolto i merli che hanno un inesauribile voglia di cantare....mia figlia sta riposando e sto divinamente bene.
> 
> ...



E' un dipinto.
Un post davvero evocativo. Bellissimo.


----------



## Eratò (13 Giugno 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Minchia che prezzi che hanno!
> Da Bari, poi, che era negli anni 90 una tratta economica.
> Io facevo spesso Ancona/Patrasso (due notti, tre giorni) con la mia Fiesta di allora.
> Nel 1993 *5000 km in una sola estate su e giù per la Grecia.*


Danny secondo me la Grecia la conosci meglio di me:mrgreen:Io conosco meglio la basilicata e la campania :carneval:


----------



## danny (13 Giugno 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> Danny secondo me la Grecia la conosci meglio di me:mrgreen:Io conosco meglio la basilicata e la campania :carneval:


Igoumenitsa, Ioannina, Katerini poi su fino a Alexandropouli, ritorno passando da Trikala, Lamia, Karpenisi approdando a Preveza e Lefkada.
Tutta la costa da Messolongi a Patra passando per Korinto, poi Peloponneso, tappa a Koruni, Pylos, indi via per Githio, il mani, Monemvassia.
Poi negli anni Cefalonia, Lefkada, Zakyntos (in giornata quest'ultima , troppo turistica per noi), un altro anno Igoumenitsa-Atene in giornata con imbarco successivo con auto per Lesbos.
Un anno a Pasqua una settimana a Atene.
Monte Pilion.
Senza mai prenotare. 

Ne manca di Grecia!!! Tutte le Cicladi, l'Egeo in genere, Rodi e dodecaneso, Eubea, etc., Creta.


----------



## Eratò (13 Giugno 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Igoumenitsa, Ioannina, Katerini poi su fino a Alexandropouli, ritorno passando da Trikala, Lamia, Karpenisi approdando a Preveza e Lefkada.
> Tutta la costa da Messolongi a Patra passando per Korinto, poi Peloponneso, tappa a Koruni, Pylos, indi via per Githio, il mani, Monemvassia.
> Poi negli anni Cefalonia, Lefkada, Zakyntos (in giornata quest'ultima , troppo turistica per noi), un altro anno Igoumenitsa-Atene in giornata con imbarco successivo con auto per Lesbos.
> Un anno a Pasqua una settimana a Atene.
> ...


ioannina e preveza ti son piacciute?


----------



## Apollonia (13 Giugno 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Dice qualcuno che sembro un sacerdote.
> Stavolta sarò suora.
> 
> "Non aspettare di finire l’università,
> ...


Ho appena spedito via mail questa poesia a mio marito.
Vediamo l'effetto che fa.


----------



## Sbriciolata (13 Giugno 2014)

*ma Dipsy?*

non si è fatto sentire?


----------



## Apollonia (13 Giugno 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Grazie.
> 
> Sono Sdraiata in soggiorno xche' fuori fa caldo....credo....ascolto i merli che hanno un inesauribile voglia di cantare....mia figlia sta riposando e sto divinamente bene.
> 
> ...


L'altro giorno avevo la porta che dà sul balcone aperta. Ad un certo punto ho visto una "cosa "nera che si muoveva. Era un bel merlo che passeggiava tranquillo! Che bello! Alla sera fanno un canto che mi piace da matti!


----------



## lothar57 (13 Giugno 2014)

Apollonia ha detto:


> Ho appena spedito via mail questa poesia a mio marito.
> Vediamo l'effetto che fa.


----------



## Apollonia (13 Giugno 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


>


Perchè? 
Me ne ha spedita indietro un'altra...


----------



## Apollonia (13 Giugno 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> non si è fatto sentire?


Me lo stavo chiedendo anch'io...


----------



## Fantastica (13 Giugno 2014)

Stasera la porta fuori a cena. Domani ci dirà, suppongo. Se no lo tempesteremo di domande, nel caso:singleeye:


----------



## Calimero (13 Giugno 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> non si è fatto sentire?


leggo. ma non ci sono novità. stasera usciremo


----------



## Caciottina (13 Giugno 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Stasera la porta fuori a cena. Domani ci dirà, suppongo. Se no lo tempesteremo di domande, nel caso:singleeye:


ma lei dovrebbe ancora rispondermi ad una domanda che le feci in mattinata prof...


----------



## Apollonia (13 Giugno 2014)

Disperso ha detto:


> leggo. ma non ci sono novità. stasera usciremo


So 
 che non ci crederai, e sembra assurdo, ma son qui che vi penso...:smile:


----------



## Eliade (14 Giugno 2014)

Sono le 12.25 di sabato...magari ha fatto le ore piccole. :carneval:


----------



## Hellseven (14 Giugno 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> avevo due amici greci che studiavano ingegneria navale a genova, con quello bello (sembrava un dio greco:singleeye ci avevo fatto anche del sesso .
> mi ha scritto neanche tanto tempo fa .
> ehm ma perché l'ho detto?


Perché alla fine sei più umana di quanto tu non voglia apparire ....


----------



## Hellseven (14 Giugno 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> e' una cosa che si puo ritrovare sai ?


Sei molto cara. Grazie


----------



## Apollonia (14 Giugno 2014)

Eliade ha detto:


> Sono le 12.25 di sabato...magari ha fatto le ore piccole. :carneval:


Lo spero tanto per lui e per loro.
Dispeeeeeeeee, siete ancora a farvi le coccole?


----------



## sienne (15 Giugno 2014)

Ciao

penso, che il silenzio ... 
sia un buon segno ... 
sarà andata bene ... 


sienne


----------



## Calimero (16 Giugno 2014)

Ciao. sono di corsa. Non è andata come speravo. ma non è stato spiacevole. vi racconterò


----------



## Calimero (16 Giugno 2014)

Ciao.
ho cercato di predispormi nello stato d'animo migliore per passare una bella serata in compagnia di mia moglie. 
mi sono sforzato il piú possibile di pensare positivo, di non pensare ossessivamente a quello che ha fatto. Non ci sono riuscito.
non abbiamo litigato, non abbiamo fatto tragedie, ma nemmeno in un momento mi sono emozionato perché fossi con lei.
ho quasi da subito provato a portare il discorso su quello che eravamo prima del fattaccio. una serata amarcord.
abbiamo rispolverato tutti i nostri piú bei ricordi passati e recenti. di quando eravamo fidanzati, del matrimonio, di quando C. era piccola ecc...
ma non è servito. sorridevo, lei era sexy e attraente, ma io ho pensato a lei e lui tutto il tempo.
finita la serata mi ha invitato a entrare in casa ma io ho voluto andarmene. Non è ancora il nostro tempo. e che io non mi sia emozionato come pensavo e avrei voluto non depone a favore che tornerà.


----------



## Brunetta (16 Giugno 2014)

La freddezza è una difesa.
Meglio dell'odio.
Potrebbe cambiare il tuo sentire.


----------



## disincantata (16 Giugno 2014)

Apollonia ha detto:


> L'altro giorno avevo la porta che dà sul balcone aperta. Ad un certo punto ho visto una "cosa "nera che si muoveva. Era un bel merlo che passeggiava tranquillo! Che bello! Alla sera fanno un canto che mi piace da matti!


Io 
ne ho uno in pianta stabile, passeggia per il giardino ed ha un albero preferito, pochi giorni fa mia figlia non ne poteva più, canta tutto il giorno fino a tardi, il ramo era pendene, mi ha chiesto di toglierlo, l'ho fatto tagliare ma come era prevedibile si è scelto un altro ramo vicino, sempre di fronte al soggiorno e, anche quando sono al telefono in casa, lo sentono cantare.

A me piace, lei deve studiare quindi a lei un pò meno.

Adesso è in giro ma tra poco arriverà.


----------



## disincantata (16 Giugno 2014)

Disperso ha detto:


> Ciao.
> ho cercato di predispormi nello stato d'animo migliore per passare una bella serata in compagnia di mia moglie.
> mi sono sforzato il piú possibile di pensare positivo, di non pensare ossessivamente a quello che ha fatto. Non ci sono riuscito.
> non abbiamo litigato, non abbiamo fatto tragedie, ma nemmeno in un momento mi sono emozionato perché fossi con lei.
> ...



Io trovo normale non emozionarsi dopo una delusione tanto forte. Per me è stato cosi, rivedendolo dopo una settimana. Rabbia, discussione, solo dopo e perchè ci siamo ritrovati a letto insieme è scoppiata ugualmente la voglia di lui, di noi insieme,  ma non l'emozione quando l'ho rivisto, anzi.


----------



## Calimero (16 Giugno 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> La freddezza è una difesa.
> Meglio dell'odio.
> Potrebbe cambiare il tuo sentire.


che intendi per freddezza?


----------



## Brunetta (16 Giugno 2014)

Disperso ha detto:


> che intendi per freddezza?


Il non sentirti coinvolto, sentimentalmente, emozionalmente o sessualmente da tua moglie, bloccato dalle visioni del tradimento.
Le visioni col tempo diventano sfuocate.


----------



## Apollonia (16 Giugno 2014)

Disperso ha detto:


> Ciao.
> ho cercato di predispormi nello stato d'animo migliore per passare una bella serata in compagnia di mia moglie.
> mi sono sforzato il piú possibile di pensare positivo, di non pensare ossessivamente a quello che ha fatto. Non ci sono riuscito.
> non abbiamo litigato, non abbiamo fatto tragedie, ma nemmeno in un momento mi sono emozionato perché fossi con lei.
> ...


Non ti preoccupare, è assolutamente normale la fase che stai attraversando. A me, nonostante non ci siamo separati fisicamente, mio marito faceva schifo, e ho continuato per un periodo a guardarlo e a pensare a lei e lui insieme. E' passato pochissimo tempo dalla scoperta del fattaccio. Datti tempo. E se hai bisogno di spiegazioni, chiedile.
Fortunatamente, ti dico, non ti sei emozionato. Lei ha sicuramente colto questo tuo aspetto, e ti assicuro che ci starà pensando.
Ma ti prego: sii presente con tua figlia. E non parlar male di sua madre. Almeno adesso.
Ti abbraccio


----------



## Calimero (16 Giugno 2014)

Apollonia ha detto:


> Non ti preoccupare, è assolutamente normale la fase che stai attraversando. A me, nonostante non ci siamo separati fisicamente, mio marito faceva schifo, e ho continuato per un periodo a guardarlo e a pensare a lei e lui insieme. E' passato pochissimo tempo dalla scoperta del fattaccio. Datti tempo. E se hai bisogno di spiegazioni, chiedile.
> Fortunatamente, ti dico, non ti sei emozionato. Lei ha sicuramente colto questo tuo aspetto, e ti assicuro che ci starà pensando.
> Ma ti prego: sii presente con tua figlia. E non parlar male di sua madre. Almeno adesso.
> Ti abbraccio


Non è facile non preoccuparsi e pensare che è normale.
mia moglie mi ha sempre smosso qualcosa. ora mi smuove solo rabbia e delusione a fasi alterne. stava molto bene venerdì.
si è  sforzato di essere attenta a me ma questo non mi ha mosso nulla.nemmeno un po' di tenerezza. e questo, per me,è grave.


----------



## spleen (16 Giugno 2014)

Disperso ha detto:


> Non è facile non preoccuparsi e pensare che è normale.
> mia moglie mi ha sempre smosso qualcosa. ora mi smuove solo rabbia e delusione a fasi alterne. stava molto bene venerdì.
> si è  sforzato di essere attenta a me ma questo non mi ha mosso nulla.nemmeno un po' di tenerezza. e questo, per me,è grave.


Posso farti una domanda?
Per caso lei ora cerca il contatto fisico con te? ....che so prenderti la mano quando eravate seduti al ristorante toccarti quando camminate insieme o altro...


----------



## oceansize (17 Giugno 2014)

Disperso ha detto:


> Non è facile non preoccuparsi e pensare che è normale.
> mia moglie mi ha sempre smosso qualcosa. ora mi smuove solo rabbia e delusione a fasi alterne. stava molto bene venerdì.
> si è  sforzato di essere attenta a me ma questo non mi ha mosso nulla.nemmeno un po' di tenerezza. e questo, per me,è grave.


Credo che al momento sia del tutto normale, sei anestetizzato, congelato,  per proteggerti dal dolore la tua mente ti fa questo. Però è positivo che tu l'abbia incontrata per parlare. Lei che dice?


----------



## Fiammetta (17 Giugno 2014)

Disperso ha detto:


> Non è facile non preoccuparsi e pensare che è normale.
> mia moglie mi ha sempre smosso qualcosa. ora mi smuove solo rabbia e delusione a fasi alterne. stava molto bene venerdì.
> si è  sforzato di essere attenta a me ma questo non mi ha mosso nulla.nemmeno un po' di tenerezza. e questo, per me,è grave.


No non è grave, almeno in questa fase, devi considerare che i tuoi ultimi momenti con tua moglie sono cristallizzati al momento della scoperta e del distacco e da li deve ripartire il vostro Voi... Quindi l'altra sera vi siete studiati e il fatto che sia stata tutto sommato una cena senza recriminazioni mi sembra già un buon punto di partenza, buongiorno


----------



## Apollonia (17 Giugno 2014)

Disperso ha detto:


> Non è facile non preoccuparsi e pensare che è normale.
> mia moglie mi ha sempre smosso qualcosa. ora mi smuove solo rabbia e delusione a fasi alterne. stava molto bene venerdì.
> si è  sforzato di essere attenta a me ma questo non mi ha mosso nulla.nemmeno un po' di tenerezza. e questo, per me,è grave.


Rabbia e delusione sono due sentimenti, negativi, ma sentimenti. Ti credo quando scrivi che non ti si è smosso nulla. il tuo cervello, per fortuna, ti sta proteggendo. Il dolore che stai provando è atroce,  datti tempo. Forse anche lei non sta bene, adesso...


----------



## Calimero (17 Giugno 2014)

oceansize ha detto:


> Credo che al momento sia del tutto normale, sei anestetizzato, congelato,  per proteggerti dal dolore la tua mente ti fa questo. Però è positivo che tu l'abbia incontrata per parlare. Lei che dice?


abbiamo evitato accuratamente l'argomento. ne abbiamo parlato in altre occasioni.


----------



## Calimero (17 Giugno 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> No non è grave, almeno in questa fase, devi considerare che i tuoi ultimi momenti con tua moglie sono cristallizzati al momento della scoperta e del distacco e da li deve ripartire il vostro Voi... Quindi l'altra sera vi siete studiati e il fatto che sia stata tutto sommato una cena senza recriminazioni mi sembra già un buon punto di partenza, buongiorno


spero abbiate ragione voi.
buongiorno


----------



## free (17 Giugno 2014)

Disperso ha detto:


> spero abbiate ragione voi.
> buongiorno



ciao
e come siete rimasti d'accordo, per i prossimi giorni?
per es. lei ti "può" chiamare?


----------



## Calimero (17 Giugno 2014)

free ha detto:


> ciao
> e come siete rimasti d'accordo, per i prossimi giorni?
> per es. lei ti "può" chiamare?


come finora. può chiamare solo per le emergenze.se vuole parlarmi mi manda sms e la richiamo o le rispondo che può.
per il resto le ho detto che se me la sento usciamo anche questo venerdì. ad oggi non me la sento


----------



## Calimero (17 Giugno 2014)

spleen ha detto:


> Posso farti una domanda?
> Per caso lei ora cerca il contatto fisico con te? ....che so prenderti la mano quando eravate seduti al ristorante toccarti quando camminate insieme o altro...


si lo ha cercato. e mi sono sforzato di non rifiutarlo


----------



## disincantata (17 Giugno 2014)

Disperso ha detto:


> come finora. può chiamare solo per le emergenze.se vuole parlarmi mi manda sms e la richiamo o le rispondo che può.
> per il resto le ho detto che se me la sento usciamo anche questo venerdì. ad oggi non me la sento


Cosa avete pensato di fare per le vacanze?

Insieme o separati?

Non potreppero essere un occasione pet ritrovarvi?


----------



## free (17 Giugno 2014)

Disperso ha detto:


> come finora. può chiamare solo per le emergenze.se vuole parlarmi mi manda sms e la richiamo o le rispondo che può.
> per il resto le ho detto che se me la sento usciamo anche questo venerdì. ad oggi non me la sento



e lei che fa, ti manda sms e vi sentite?


----------



## sienne (17 Giugno 2014)

Ciao

e che altro avresti voluto provare? 

All'epoca sono rimasta sei mesi senza contatto fisico. 
Gli avevo chiesto di fare tutte le analisi due volte … 
In tedesco si usa dire: doppia cucitura, tiene meglio. 

I tempi si possono distinguere tantissimo. C'è chi inizia 
con un sesso frenetico, come per cacciare via quell'ombra,
c'è chi instaura una distanza per ravvicinarsi piano piano … 

La mente, modifica e elabora a momenti molti concetti … 
Che così sia. E fai bene a rispettare i tuoi di tempi … 


sienne


----------



## Calimero (17 Giugno 2014)

free ha detto:


> e lei che fa, ti manda sms e vi sentite?


mi stai chiedendo se lo ha fatto in questi giorni?
l'ho chiamata io lunedì. stasera provo a richiamarla. ma non mi viene naturale. per me è uno sforzo.
stasera ho intenzione di dirle  che può chiamarmi quando vuole. da qualche parte si dovrà pure iniziare. le provo un po' tutte.


----------



## Calimero (17 Giugno 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Cosa avete pensato di fare per le vacanze?
> 
> Insieme o separati?
> 
> Non potreppero essere un occasione pet ritrovarvi?


ne abbiamo parlato di sfuggita.le ho detto che se non me la sento andranno solo lei e C. mi rendo conto che per C. potrebbe essere molto pesante. ci sto ripensando e anche se non me la sentissi lo farò per lei.
stare con lei 2 settimane potrebbe essere una possibilità di riavvicinamento oppure un inferno. sono un uomo. e da uomo , dovesse essere, sopporterò stoicamente


----------



## free (17 Giugno 2014)

Disperso ha detto:


> mi stai chiedendo se lo ha fatto in questi giorni?
> l'ho chiamata io lunedì. stasera provo a richiamarla. ma non mi viene naturale. per me è uno sforzo.
> stasera ho intenzione di dirle  che può chiamarmi quando vuole. da qualche parte si dovrà pure iniziare.* le provo un po' tutte*.


questo è un bene, mai tagliarsi a priori strade possibili
secondo me è sintomo di intelligenza saper cambiare strada e non rimanere arenati per orgoglio o chissà che altro in vie senza uscita

...vabbè, sembra il bollettino del traffico


----------



## free (17 Giugno 2014)

Disperso ha detto:


> ne abbiamo parlato di sfuggita.le ho detto che se non me la sento andranno solo lei e C. mi rendo conto che per C. potrebbe essere molto pesante. ci sto ripensando e anche se non me la sentissi lo farò per lei.
> stare con lei 2 settimane potrebbe essere una possibilità di riavvicinamento oppure un inferno. sono un uomo. e da uomo , dovesse essere, sopporterò stoicamente



giusto
vai, metti le chiappe a mare, e sopporta, se è il caso:smile:


----------



## Calimero (17 Giugno 2014)

free ha detto:


> questo è un bene, mai tagliarsi a priori strade possibili
> secondo me è sintomo di intelligenza saper cambiare strada e non rimanere arenati per orgoglio o chissà che altro in vie senza uscita
> 
> ...vabbè, sembra il bollettino del traffico


lavori all'anas?


----------



## Calimero (17 Giugno 2014)

free ha detto:


> vai, metti le chiappe a mare, e sopporta, se è il caso:smile:


in effetti, a pensarci, con le chiappe a mare si sopporta meglio


----------



## free (17 Giugno 2014)

Disperso ha detto:


> lavori all'anas?



desideri essere asfaltato?


----------



## Calimero (17 Giugno 2014)

free ha detto:


> desideri essere asfaltato?


non d'estate


----------



## Carola (17 Giugno 2014)

Non ho capito cosa dice lei a proposito del motivo del tradimento
Se di motivo di puo parlare
Trascurata voglia di novità non sa...
Petche la moglie di un caro amici ha detto che non sa 
Le piaceva e la faceva stare bene 
Ma nessuno conosce nessuno

Lei in qualche modo si e'spiegata ?
Io credo e sono traditrice anche se anomala che se dovessi essere serena in coppia e lui mi confessasse spontaneamente potrei perdonare

Se scoprissi casualmente sotterfugi ecc
Farei una fatica bestia
Nel mio caso con la lontananza emotiva che c era forse avrei compreso l interesse di mio marito x un altra 
 Ma in un rapporto che va benone ma buon dio ma petche ??
Mettere a rischio !
Vale la pena rischiare una cosa cosi rara come l armonia di coppia?


----------



## Apollonia (17 Giugno 2014)

free ha detto:


> questo è un bene, mai tagliarsi a priori strade possibili
> secondo me è sintomo di intelligenza saper cambiare strada e non rimanere arenati per orgoglio o chissà che altro in vie senza uscita
> 
> ...vabbè, sembra il bollettino del traffico


Quoto!


----------



## spleen (17 Giugno 2014)

Disperso ha detto:


> si lo ha cercato. e mi sono sforzato di non rifiutarlo



Secondo me è una cosa importante sai, cercare un contatto fisico con una persona significa voler disperatamente instaurare (reinstaurare nel tuo caso) una forma stretta di intimità. Talvolta il linguaggio del corpo che quasi sempre è istintivo vale più di 1000 parole. Se tu avessi rifiutato le sue carezze credo che l'avresti gettata nello sconforto piu totale. Datti comunque i tuoi tempi, vedrai che col passare del tempo essere toccato da lei ti farà di nuovo piacere, ti auguro che sia un nuovo inizio.
Ricordati anche che quello che lei farà da ora in poi, per te conterà molto di più di quello che ti dirà. Osservala se puoi con attenzione, forse capirai molte cose.


----------



## disincantata (17 Giugno 2014)

Disperso ha detto:


> ne abbiamo parlato di sfuggita.le ho detto che se non me la sento andranno solo lei e C. mi rendo conto che per C. potrebbe essere molto pesante. ci sto ripensando e anche se non me la sentissi lo farò per lei.
> stare con lei 2 settimane potrebbe essere una possibilità di riavvicinamento oppure un inferno. sono un uomo. e da uomo , dovesse essere, sopporterò stoicamente



Per me fai bene a ripensarci, sia per tua figlia sia per poter parlare con lei con calma.


----------



## Calimero (18 Giugno 2014)

45 min di telefonata è dopo 5 volevo chiudere.
ho paura che quello che è successo mi ha cambiato per sempre.
stamattina sono molto triste


----------



## Fantastica (18 Giugno 2014)

Disperso ha detto:


> 45 min di telefonata è dopo 5 volevo chiudere.
> ho paura che quello che è successo mi ha cambiato per sempre.
> stamattina sono molto triste


Sei onorevole nello sforzo che hai fatto per reggere quei 40 minuti di troppo per te.
Con C. comunica, falle sentire la tua vicinanza, il tuo "esserci", ma con tua moglie, a mio parere, nessuna comunicazione. Se no il tuo essere uscito di casa si configura come un'azione irriflessiva, emotiva, sciocca. Sii coerente. Spiega a tua moglie che non te la senti, che adesso è così. Accordatevi su C., che C. sia il solo argomento a cuore ad entrambi. Per ora, infatti, e sottolineo "per ora", tu non hai nulla da dire né da fare con tua moglie...


----------



## Diletta (18 Giugno 2014)

Disperso ha detto:


> 45 min di telefonata è dopo 5 volevo chiudere.
> ho paura che quello che è successo *mi ha cambiato per sempre.*
> stamattina sono molto triste




Questo è sicuro, te lo posso mettere per iscritto.
Sarai molto diverso, a stento ti riconoscerai, ma non dico che non ti piacerai.
Probabilmente te l'hanno già detto tutti...mettiti nell'ordine di idee che gli sbalzi d'umore, come passare da uno stato di serena speranza ad uno di profonda tristezza, come essere in un baratro buio, sono nella norma e ti capiteranno tante e tante volte (non posso indorarti la pillola...).
Non so perché succeda questo, probabilmente è la risposta emotiva al trauma che si subisce. 
Quanto alla vacanza...ho rabbrividito all'idea perché ho pensato alla mia di vacanza (ed erano passati già mesi):
un incubo paradossale.
Un inferno.

Scusami se sono stata brutale...
E comunque, siamo ancora insieme e non è così male (questo per confortarti!).


----------



## Calimero (18 Giugno 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Sei onorevole nello sforzo che hai fatto per reggere quei 40 minuti di troppo per te.
> Con C. comunica, falle sentire la tua vicinanza, il tuo "esserci", ma con tua moglie, a mio parere, nessuna comunicazione. Se no il tuo essere uscito di casa si configura come un'azione irriflessiva, emotiva, sciocca. Sii coerente. Spiega a tua moglie che non te la senti, che adesso è così. Accordatevi su C., che C. sia il solo argomento a cuore ad entrambi. Per ora, infatti, e sottolineo "per ora", tu non hai nulla da dire né da fare con tua moglie...


tranquilla. con C. va tutto bene. stasera la porto a mangiare una pizza


----------



## Calimero (18 Giugno 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> Questo è sicuro, te lo posso mettere per iscritto.
> Sarai molto diverso, a stento ti riconoscerai, ma non dico che non ti piacerai.
> Probabilmente te l'hanno già detto tutti...mettiti nell'ordine di idee che gli sbalzi d'umore, come passare da uno stato di serena speranza ad uno di profonda tristezza, come essere in un baratro buio, sono nella norma e ti capiteranno tante e tante volte (non posso indorarti la pillola...).
> Non so perché succeda questo, probabilmente è la risposta emotiva al trauma che si subisce.
> ...


nNon importa. la penso come te.
per la vacanza cercherò di trovare miliardi di cose da fare con C.


----------



## spleen (18 Giugno 2014)

Disperso ha detto:


> 45 min di telefonata è dopo 5 volevo chiudere.
> ho paura che quello che è successo mi ha cambiato per sempre.
> stamattina sono molto triste


Scusa ma 40 minuti sono serviti a dirti cosa?


----------



## Diletta (18 Giugno 2014)

Disperso ha detto:


> nNon importa. la penso come te.
> *per la vacanza cercherò di trovare miliardi di cose da fare con C.*




...infatti, questa è la giusta "strategia".
Pensa che con lo psicologo ne abbiamo inventate diverse, atte a prevenire o smorzare sul nascere una lite o il ritorno dell'angoscia.
Un'altra cosa è certa: che si diventa forti come una roccia.
Provare per credere!
E dopo, non ti fa più paura nulla e scuoterai la testa come gesto di commiserazione a sentire chi se la prende per delle cazzate insignificanti...


----------



## Apollonia (18 Giugno 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> ...infatti, questa è la giusta "strategia".
> Pensa che con lo psicologo ne abbiamo inventate diverse, atte a prevenire o smorzare sul nascere una lite o il ritorno dell'angoscia.
> Un'altra cosa è certa: che si diventa *forti come una roccia*.
> Provare per credere!
> E dopo, non ti fa più paura nulla e scuoterai la testa come gesto di commiserazione a sentire chi se la prende per delle cazzate insignificanti...


Verissimo! Io mi sono sentita, proprio fisicamente, nascere una cosa dentro che non capivo cosa fosse e quando ho realizzato che era forza, mi sono quasi spaventata. 
Poi ho capito: ce l'avevo sempre avuta, ma era relegata nello sgabuzzino!
Mamma mia, come sono cambiata!:singleeye:


----------



## Apollonia (18 Giugno 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> Questo è sicuro, te lo posso mettere per iscritto.
> Sarai molto diverso, a stento ti riconoscerai, ma non dico che non ti piacerai.
> Probabilmente te l'hanno già detto tutti...mettiti nell'ordine di idee che gli sbalzi d'umore, come passare da uno stato di serena speranza ad uno di profonda tristezza, come essere in un baratro buio, sono nella norma e ti capiteranno tante e tante volte (non posso indorarti la pillola...).
> Non so perché succeda questo, probabilmente è la risposta emotiva al trauma che si subisce.
> ...


Dovremmo aprire una discussione sulla prima vacanza post-corna. Magari aiuta qualcuno!


----------



## Homer (18 Giugno 2014)

Io le mie corna le ho scoperte proprio in vacanza, vale lo stesso o vi racconto le successive?? :rotfl::rotfl:
Cosa volete che vi racconti, i primi tre giorni di mare in cui toccavo il cielo con un dito, felice di essere con una moglie meravigliosa e un figlio splendido o i successivi dodici giorni in cui mi sentivo un zombie che camminava e al mare ci avrei buttato la moglie.........:up:


----------



## Apollonia (18 Giugno 2014)

Homer ha detto:


> Io le mie corna le ho scoperte proprio in vacanza, vale lo stesso o vi racconto le successive?? :rotfl::rotfl:
> Cosa volete che vi racconti, i primi tre giorni di mare in cui toccavo il cielo con un dito, felice di essere con una moglie meravigliosa e un figlio splendido o i successivi dodici giorni in cui mi sentivo un zombie che camminava e al mare ci avrei buttato la moglie.........:up:


Che brutta vacanza!
Pero vale lo stesso!


----------



## Calimero (20 Giugno 2014)

passeremo il we al mare con la famiglia di mio fratello. io lei è C. tra l'altro lui non voleva e lo ha dovuto convincere sua moglie. tutto questo è opera di C. che ha voluto a tutti i costi che sua madre venisse con noi.


----------



## Fantastica (20 Giugno 2014)

Disperso ha detto:


> passeremo il we al mare con la famiglia di mio fratello. io lei è C. tra l'altro lui non voleva e lo ha dovuto convincere sua moglie. tutto questo è opera di C. che ha voluto a tutti i costi che sua madre venisse con noi.


Scusa, eh... scriverai anche benissimo, ma qui si capisce pochino...


----------



## Sbriciolata (20 Giugno 2014)

Disperso ha detto:


> passeremo il we al mare con la famiglia di mio fratello. io lei è C. tra l'altro lui non voleva e lo ha dovuto convincere sua moglie. tutto questo è opera di C. che ha voluto a tutti i costi che sua madre venisse con noi.


povera creatura, ovviamente cerca di farvi riavvicinare... però...


----------



## Nocciola (20 Giugno 2014)

Disperso ha detto:


> passeremo il we al mare con la famiglia di mio fratello. io lei è C. tra l'altro lui non voleva e lo ha dovuto convincere sua moglie. tutto questo è opera di C. che ha voluto a* tutti i costi che sua madre venisse con noi*.


direi che è assolutamente normale. Lei vi vuole insieme


----------



## Calimero (20 Giugno 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> povera creatura, ovviamente cerca di farvi riavvicinare... però...


però......sarebbe meglio non farle nutrire false speranze?
intendevi questo?


----------



## free (20 Giugno 2014)

Disperso ha detto:


> però......sarebbe meglio non farle nutrire false speranze?
> intendevi questo?



potresti depilarti le ascelle e fargliele vedere


----------



## Calimero (20 Giugno 2014)

Farfalla ha detto:


> direi che è assolutamente normale. Lei vi vuole insieme


alla fine ho anche mentito spudoratamente facendomi vedere entusiasta che staremo tutti insieme.
poi mi accorgo che non  dovrei. ma non riesco a deluderla. 
devo farle un discorso serio sul fatto che potremmo non tornare insieme. nel modo più appropriato ma credo sia giunto il momento.


----------



## Calimero (20 Giugno 2014)

Free ha detto:


> potresti depilarti le ascelle e fargliele vedere


C. mi sembra giá traumatizzata di suo:mexican:


----------



## Sbriciolata (20 Giugno 2014)

Disperso ha detto:


> però......sarebbe meglio non farle nutrire false speranze?
> intendevi questo?


Eh. Insomma, fino a che non avete le idee chiare sul vostro futuro...
Tieni presente che lei è quasi ancora nell'età delle fiabe, dove tutto va a finire sempre bene.
Che poi io te lo auguro che vada a finire bene, ma magari nel mezzo un po' di maretta ci sta.
Invece probabilmente lei si illude di ricomporre la vostra lite come se fosse quella di due coetanei.


----------



## Calimero (20 Giugno 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Eh. Insomma, fino a che non avete le idee chiare sul vostro futuro...
> Tieni presente che lei è quasi ancora nell'età delle fiabe, dove tutto va a finire sempre bene.
> Che poi io te lo auguro che vada a finire bene, ma magari nel mezzo un po' di maretta ci sta.
> Invece probabilmente lei si illude di ricomporre la vostra lite come se fosse quella di due coetanei.


infatti è quello che penso anche io. poi però la teoria è sempre una  cosa, la pratica un'altra


----------



## Apollonia (20 Giugno 2014)

Disperso ha detto:


> alla fine ho anche mentito spudoratamente facendomi vedere entusiasta che staremo tutti insieme.
> poi mi accorgo che non  dovrei. ma non riesco a deluderla.
> devo farle un discorso serio sul fatto che potremmo non tornare insieme. nel modo più appropriato ma credo sia giunto il momento.


NO, non farlo!!!
Qui faccio la psico. Non dire niente finché non sarai sicuro. Devi guardare dentro di te, molto bene. Guarda che ci vorranno mesi per decidere. Io dopo sei mesi non so ancora bene cosa fare. A tua figlia puoi dire che è un periodo in cui è meglio che tu e la sua mamma state un po' da soli, ma che lei non è la causa di nulla di quello che succede fra di voi.
Vedrai che capirà, ma non dirle cose di cui non sei sicuro. Te lo chiedo per favore, da figlia di separati.
In bocca al lupo per il week-end.:smile:


----------



## Calimero (21 Giugno 2014)

stanotte abbiamo dormito insieme e abbiamo fatto l'amore. ma come è possibile che mi sembra da di sentirmi in colpa io?


----------



## free (21 Giugno 2014)

Disperso ha detto:


> stanotte abbiamo dormito insieme e abbiamo fatto l'amore. ma come è possibile che mi sembra da di sentirmi in colpa io?



in colpa?
hai fatto quello che volevi anche tu, che volevate entrambi, no?


----------



## lothar57 (21 Giugno 2014)

Disperso ha detto:


> stanotte abbiamo dormito insieme e abbiamo fatto l'amore. ma come è possibile che mi sembra da di sentirmi in colpa io?



anche noi, e pure la sera prima...ma io non mi sono sentito in colpa.:smile::smile::smile::smile:


----------



## sienne (21 Giugno 2014)

Disperso ha detto:


> stanotte abbiamo dormito insieme e abbiamo fatto l'amore. ma come è possibile che mi sembra da di sentirmi in colpa io?



Ciao

questa colpa che provi, verso chi o cosa è rivolta?


Penso, sinceramente, verso te stesso ... e di alimentare speranze,
che non sai ancora, se vanno in quella direzione ... 


sienne


----------



## Calimero (21 Giugno 2014)

free ha detto:


> in colpa?
> hai fatto quello che volevi anche tu, che volevate entrambi, no?


lei di sicuro. io non lo so. Non mi ha costretto, questo è certo. come non so ancora decidere se mi è piaciuto.


----------



## Calimero (21 Giugno 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> questa colpa che provi, verso chi o cosa è rivolta?
> 
> ...


Non so. provo la sensazione che si ha quando si è fatto qualcosa che sai che non avresti dovuto fare.
si. probabilmente verso me stesso.


----------



## Calimero (21 Giugno 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> anche noi, pure la sera prima...ma io non mi sono sentito in colpa.:smile::smile::smile::smile:


buon per te. adesso che lo so mi sento piű sollevato


----------



## Eratò (21 Giugno 2014)

Disperso ha detto:


> Non so. provo la sensazione che si ha quando si è fatto qualcosa che sai che non avresti dovuto fare.
> si. probabilmente verso me stesso.


capisco come ti senti ed è normale....come svelare una debolezza ad un "nemico" che poi nemico non è ma viste le ferite non sai nemmeno tu come considerarlo perché c'è tutto un insieme di sentimenti contraddittori e non sai come chiamare ciò che hai appena fatto, sesso o amore...e appena finito ti torna il tradimento in mente e rimani con un amarezza che niente e nessuno puo annullare.[emoji19]


----------



## spleen (21 Giugno 2014)

Disperso ha detto:


> stanotte abbiamo dormito insieme e abbiamo fatto l'amore. ma come è possibile che mi sembra da di sentirmi in colpa io?


Forse perchè se le cose vanno avanti così il tuo subconscio protesta che gliela stai facendo passare troppo liscia?


----------



## Fiammetta (21 Giugno 2014)

Disperso ha detto:


> stanotte abbiamo dormito insieme e abbiamo fatto l'amore. ma come è possibile che mi sembra da di sentirmi in colpa io?


perché senti di aver tradito te stesso, hai paura che questo fatto possa in qualche modo smussare angoli che ancora vuoi belli spigolosi. La fase del perdono è giustamente lontana e penso di aver fatto un passo falso


----------



## Apollonia (21 Giugno 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> capisco come ti senti ed è normale....come svelare una debolezza ad un "nemico" che poi nemico non è ma viste le ferite non sai nemmeno tu come considerarlo perché c'è tutto un insieme di sentimenti contraddittori e non sai come chiamare ciò che hai appena fatto, sesso o amore...e appena finito ti torna il tradimento in mente e rimani con un amarezza che niente e nessuno puo annullare.[emoji19]


Anch'io capisco come ti senti. Da una parte hai fatto l'amore con tua moglie, dall'altra hai fatto sesso con la donna che ti ha tradito. E' molto contraddittorio ciò che provi, una parte di te vorrebbe cancellare, una parte vorrebbe ricordare. Stai incominciando la tua elaborazione. E forse arriva la parte difficile: risalire la china dopo la rovinosa caduta.


----------



## Fantastica (21 Giugno 2014)

Disperso ha detto:


> stanotte abbiamo dormito insieme e abbiamo fatto l'amore. ma come è possibile che mi sembra da di sentirmi in colpa io?


Male. Non che ti senti in colpa, ma che l'avete fatto. Male, ti sei comportato da irresponsabile cazzone. A meno che per te il sesso non significhi granché.


----------



## Eratò (21 Giugno 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Male. Non che ti senti in colpa, ma che l'avete fatto. Male, ti sei comportato da irresponsabile cazzone. A meno che per te il sesso non significhi granché.


fantastica anche il tuo punto di vista non fa una piega.perché fare  sesso con chi ci ha traditi è effettivamente un atto egoistico, di appropriazione ma anche una specie di punizione perché a quel momento si crea un illusione...ti ho tradito, hai fatto sesso con me uguale mi hai perdonato, torniamo insieme....invece no, non è così perché la tempesta che abbiamo in testa noi traditi sta ancora lì ma il traditore, non riuscendo a percepire fino in fondo tutto questo si illude, spera, crede che ormai è fatta, abbiamo scelto lui/lei.hai ragione ma purtroppo la sofferenza è così grande che in mezzo alla bufera pensiamo a salvare solo noi stessi con ogni mezzo...si diventa falsi e cinici in risposta al tradimento


----------



## Diletta (21 Giugno 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> fantastica anche il tuo punto di vista non fa una piega.perché fare  sesso con chi ci ha traditi è effettivamente un atto egoistico, di appropriazione *ma anche una specie di punizione *perché a quel momento si crea un illusione...ti ho tradito, hai fatto sesso con me uguale mi hai perdonato, torniamo insieme....invece no, non è così perché la tempesta che abbiamo in testa noi traditi sta ancora lì ma il traditore, non riuscendo a percepire fino in fondo tutto questo si illude, spera, crede che ormai è fatta, abbiamo scelto lui/lei.hai ragione ma purtroppo la sofferenza è così grande che in mezzo alla bufera pensiamo a salvare solo noi stessi con ogni mezzo...si diventa falsi e cinici in risposta al tradimento



Sì, ma più che punizione direi un piccolo inganno anche da parte nostra, infatti, come hai detto tu, il traditore fa presto ad illudersi che la tempesta stia passando.
E invece non è affatto così!


----------



## contepinceton (21 Giugno 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> Sì, ma più che punizione direi un piccolo inganno anche da parte nostra, infatti, come hai detto tu, il traditore fa presto ad illudersi che la tempesta stia passando.
> E invece non è affatto così!


L'ira funesta del pelide achille...

Chi semina vento 
raccoglie tempesta

Chi mette corna
raccoglie....


----------



## Nocciola (21 Giugno 2014)

Io fatico a capire. Se c'é una cosa che non sono in grado di fare è fare sesso con una persona quando sono arrabbiata con lei. Figurati se sono incazzata nera per un tradimento. L'ultima cosa che vorrei é che mi si avvicinasse. Nel momento in cui glielo consento è perché la rabbia è passata.
Capisco il traditore che si illude che la tempesta sia passata. Se arriva a ridarsi a me deve per forza avermi perdonato, io penserei questo.
Condivido la posizione di Sienne che per sei mesi non è tornata a letto con lui.


----------



## Eratò (21 Giugno 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Io fatico a capire. Se c'é una cosa che non sono in grado di fare è fare sesso con una persona quando sono arrabbiata con lei. Figurati se sono incazzata nera per un tradimento. L'ultima cosa che vorrei é che mi si avvicinasse. Nel momento in cui glielo consento è perché la rabbia è passata.
> Capisco il traditore che si illude che la tempesta sia passata. Se arriva a ridarsi a me deve per forza avermi perdonato, io penserei questo.
> Condivido la posizione di Sienne che per sei mesi non è tornata a letto con lui.


tu sei così, ti comporteresti in questo modo.sienne anche....ma non siamo tutti uguali.non sempre siamo in grado di spiegare con la logica le reazioni istintive che s' innescano in seguito ad un evento inaspettato come il tradimento.così come io cerco ancora di metabolizzare il tradimento e non riesco a perdonare tutto il male che mi ha fatto proprio perche invece di arrivare a tradirmi poteva lasciarmi o chiarirsi.vedi neanche io riesco a capire come si fa a tradire il/la proprio/a compagno/a e continuare a rimanerci insieme....a me questo sembra ancora piu strano


----------



## Nocciola (21 Giugno 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> tu sei così, ti comporteresti in questo modo.sienne anche....ma non siamo tutti uguali.non sempre siamo in grado di spiegare con la logica le reazioni istintive che s' innescano in seguito ad un evento inaspettato come il tradimento.così come io cerco ancora di metabolizzare il tradimento e non riesco a perdonare tutto il male che mi ha fatto proprio perche invece di arrivare a tradirmi poteva lasciarmi o chiarirsi.vedi neanche io riesco a capire come si fa a tradire il/la proprio/a compagno/a e continuare a rimanerci insieme....a me questo sembra ancora piu strano


Intendevo questo infatti. 
Cercavo di dire che anche io penserei che tutto é tornato a posto perchè io sono fatta così. Se la moglie di Disperso è come me potrebbe pensare la stessa cosa.
So benissimo che siamo tutti diversi


----------



## Nocciola (21 Giugno 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> tu sei così, ti comporteresti in questo modo.sienne anche....ma non siamo tutti uguali.non sempre siamo in grado di spiegare con la logica le reazioni istintive che s' innescano in seguito ad un evento inaspettato come il tradimento.così come io cerco ancora di metabolizzare il tradimento e non riesco a perdonare tutto il male che mi ha fatto proprio perche invece di arrivare a tradirmi poteva lasciarmi o chiarirsi.vedi neanche io riesco a capire come si fa a tradire il/la proprio/a compagno/a e continuare a rimanerci insieme....a me questo sembra ancora piu strano


Sul chiarirsi sono d'accordo. Sul lasciarti no se non era quello che voleva. L'importante sono le motivazioni del perchè non voleva lasciarti


----------



## Eratò (21 Giugno 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Intendevo questo infatti.
> Cercavo di dire che anche io penserei che tutto é tornato a posto perchè io sono fatta così. Se la moglie di Disperso è come me potrebbe pensare la stessa cosa.
> So benissimo che siamo tutti diversi


infatti.probabilmente l'ha pensato.i traditi (ma fosse chiaro mi riferisco alla mia esperienza) diventano egoisti dopo il tradimento, vedono l'altro come il loro carnefice e si scordano cche anche lui/lei hanno dei sentimenti specialmente i primissimi tempi, sin concentrati sulle loro sofferenze, son sconvolti e increduli.l'ultima cosa che interessa e il non recare sofferenza al altro


----------



## Nocciola (21 Giugno 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> infatti.probabilmente l'ha pensato.i traditi (ma fosse chiaro mi riferisco alla mia esperienza) diventano egoisti dopo il tradimento, vedono l'altro come il loro carnefice e si scordano cche anche lui/lei hanno dei sentimenti specialmente i primissimi tempi, sin concentrati sulle loro sofferenze, son sconvolti e increduli.l'ultima cosa che interessa e il non recare sofferenza al altro


Credo sia assolutamente normale e comprensibilissimo 
Ma credo che la sofferenza nell'andare a letto con chi mi ha tradito l'arreccherei a me stessa e al mio amor proprio


----------



## Apollonia (21 Giugno 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> fantastica anche il tuo punto di vista non fa una piega.perché fare  sesso con chi ci ha traditi è effettivamente un atto egoistico, di appropriazione ma anche una specie di punizione perché a quel momento si crea un illusione...ti ho tradito, hai fatto sesso con me uguale mi hai perdonato, torniamo insieme....invece no, non è così perché la tempesta che abbiamo in testa noi traditi sta ancora lì ma il traditore, non riuscendo a percepire fino in fondo tutto questo si illude, spera, crede che ormai è fatta, abbiamo scelto lui/lei.hai ragione ma purtroppo la sofferenza è così grande che in mezzo alla bufera pensiamo a salvare solo noi stessi con ogni mezzo...si diventa falsi e cinici in risposta al tradimento





Diletta ha detto:


> Sì, ma più che punizione direi un piccolo inganno anche da parte nostra, infatti, come hai detto tu, il traditore fa presto ad illudersi che la tempesta stia passando.
> E invece non è affatto così!


Quoto tutte due!


----------



## Calimero (21 Giugno 2014)

Farfalla ha detto:


> intendevo questo infatti.
> Cercavo di dire che anche io penserei che tutto é tornato a posto perchè io sono fatta così. Se la moglie di Disperso è come me potrebbe pensare la stessa cosa.
> So benissimo che siamo tutti diversi


no. lei non è così.ma non appena rimarremo un attimo soli le toglierò ogni dubbio. non per farle del male ma perchè sia chiaro che una trombata (meglio chiamarla così. per ora) non può far tornare tutto a posto. e nemmeno è una vendetta nei suoi confronti perchè dovessi decidere di tornare con lei non deve essere menzionata vendettai o ripicca. io rivoglio il mio matrimonio, se lo rivoglio.


----------



## Eratò (21 Giugno 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Credo sia assolutamente normale e comprensibilissimo
> Ma credo che la sofferenza nell'andare a letto con chi mi ha tradito l'arreccherei a me stessa e al mio amor proprio


ti perdi cosi tanto quanto scoppia la bomba che non ti ricordi più neanche chi sei e metti in dubbio tutto e tutti.una marea di reazioni, sei fuori di te....io del amore per me stessa me ne sono dimenticata durante i primi tempi, dispersa a 1000 parti per davvero.c'era dolore sofferenza e  rabbia che mi avevano annebiata (madoo ste doppie! ma si scrive cosi?)....mi facevo solo male d'impulso.


----------



## Fantastica (21 Giugno 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Credo sia assolutamente normale e comprensibilissimo
> Ma credo che *la sofferenza nell'andare a letto con chi mi ha tradito l'arreccherei a me stessa e al mio amor proprio*


Il punto è ESATTAMENTE questo.:smile:


----------



## Nocciola (21 Giugno 2014)

Disperso ha detto:


> no. lei non è così.ma non appena rimarremo un attimo soli le toglierò ogni dubbio. non per farle del male ma perchè sia chiaro che una trombata (meglio chiamarla così. per ora) non può far tornare tutto a posto. e nemmeno è una vendetta nei suoi confronti perchè dovessi decidere di tornare con lei non deve essere menzionata vendettai o ripicca. io rivoglio il mio matrimonio, se lo rivoglio.


E allora perchè la trombata? Tanto per capire


----------



## Calimero (21 Giugno 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> il punto è ESATTAMENTE questo il punti


rispondendo a te rispondo anche a farfalla. io non soffro o mi sto struggendo per aver scopato con lei. sento chenon avrei dovuto. per me. per la mia lucidità. che io la ami per me non è in discussione. il quesito è se riesco o voglio superare il tradimento, pur con tutto l'amore. comprendo che per alcuni sia più automatico il ti amo stiamo o torniamo insieme. per altri come me non lo è. e non perchè amiamo di meno. è solo così e ci si rende conto di questo solo passandoci.


----------



## Calimero (21 Giugno 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> E allora perchè la trombata? Tanto per capire


Non me lo sono  chiesto al momento. eravamo nel letto. ci siamo guardati. mi ha toccato. boom!


----------



## Nocciola (21 Giugno 2014)

Disperso ha detto:


> rispondendo a te rispondo anche a farfalla. io non soffro o mi sto struggendo per aver scopato con lei. sento chenon avrei dovuto. per me. per la mia lucidità. che io la ami per me non è in discussione. il quesito è se riesco o voglio superare il tradimento, pur con tutto l'amore. comprendo che per alcuni sia più automatico il ti amo stiamo o torniamo insieme. per altri come me non lo è. e non perchè amiamo di meno. è solo così e ci si rende conto di questo solo passandoci.


Io non penso sia automatico. Io penso anzi che ci voglia del tempo e tanto.
E sono d'accordo che non c'entri amare più o meno.
Era un altro il mio discorso.


----------



## Nocciola (21 Giugno 2014)

Disperso ha detto:


> Non me lo sono  chiesto al momento. eravamo nel letto. ci siamo guardati. mi ha toccato. boom!


Non sapevo fossi tornato a casa...


----------



## disincantata (21 Giugno 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Io fatico a capire. Se c'é una cosa che non sono in grado di fare è fare sesso con una persona quando sono arrabbiata con lei. Figurati se sono incazzata nera per un tradimento. L'ultima cosa che vorrei é che mi si avvicinasse. Nel momento in cui glielo consento è perché la rabbia è passata.
> Capisco il traditore che si illude che la tempesta sia passata. Se arriva a ridarsi a me deve per forza avermi perdonato, io penserei questo.
> Condivido la posizione di Sienne che per sei mesi non è tornata a letto con lui.


Sienne avra' avuto ottimi motivi. Non stava bene. Altro.

Non tutti reagiscono allo stesso modo.

La rabbia puo' essere anche passata ma c'e' ben altro che cova sotto la cenere.

Anche a distanza di anni.

Si diventa egoisti.

Non sempre c'e' l'inganno.

Si fanno mille ragionamenti diversi e spesso contradditori.


Tu stessa se ricordo o bene tradivi tuo marito quando ancora ci facevi sesso.

Che cambia?

Noi traditi per anni non sapendolo facevamo l'amore e loro scopavano in giro quindi assumj un po' la loro spregiudicatezza 

Te ne freghi.

Anche nel sesso li fai lavorare molto di piu'  a tuo piacimento.....non ti preoccupi molto di essere generosa.


----------



## Calimero (21 Giugno 2014)

Farfalla ha detto:


> Non sapevo fossi tornato a casa...


siamo al mare a casa di mio fratello con la sua famiglia.
Non leggi
e stanotte dormiremo ancora insieme


----------



## Calimero (21 Giugno 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Io non penso sia automatico. Io penso anzi che ci voglia del tempo e tanto.
> E sono d'accordo che non c'entri amare più o meno.
> Era un altro il mio discorso.


e allora non ho capito


----------



## Nocciola (21 Giugno 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Sienne avra' avuto ottimi motivi. Non stava bene. Altro.
> 
> Non tutti reagiscono allo stesso modo.
> 
> ...


Certo che facevo sesso con mio marito. Non avevo motivo per non farlo. Mi piaceva lo desideravo e stavamo bene insieme. Non avevo astio e non mi aveva fatto nulla.
Non capisco il paragone.
Ho detto piú volte che è il mio modo di vedere, non dico che sbagliate. Ognuno agisce come crede.
Non ti seguo sull'egoismo. Egoista in che senso? Vuoi fare sesso e te ne freghi se lo ami o le detesto, lo "usi" per questo?
Capisco bene?


----------



## Nocciola (21 Giugno 2014)

Disperso ha detto:


> siamo al mare a casa di mio fratello con la sua famiglia.
> Non leggi
> e stanotte dormiremo ancora insieme


Scusami non avevo realizzato che é sabato...


----------



## Fantastica (21 Giugno 2014)

Il cuore umano sarà anche un guazzabuglio ingiudicabile, e sarà pur giusto che ciascuno abbia le reazioni sue, ma trovo orripilante che si parli o ci si creda immersi in qualcosa che chiamiamo amore, quando il sesso è invece usato come mezzo per esercitare un potere, quale che sia questo potere. Confondere amore con potere è la massima bestemmia.


----------



## Nocciola (21 Giugno 2014)

Disperso ha detto:


> e allora non ho capito


Io se provassi il rancore che giustamente provi tu non riuscirei a sfiorarla. Nel momento che lo fai per me il rancore è passato.
Ma mi rendo conto che è soggettivo.
Se litigo con mio marito (parlo del passato) prima di riuscire a farci sesso devo aver fatto pace.


----------



## Calimero (21 Giugno 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Io se provassi il rancore che giustamente provi tu non riuscirei a sfiorarla. Nel momento che lo fai per me il rancore è passato.
> Ma mi rendo conto che è soggettivo.
> Se litigo con mio marito (parlo del passato) prima di riuscire a farci sesso devo aver fatto pace.


a sommi capi sarei d'accordo con te. il rancore non è passato ma riguarda qualcosa che è cristallizzato e non si è evoluto. mettici un mese di astinenza:mexican:


----------



## Eratò (21 Giugno 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Il cuore umano sarà anche un guazzabuglio ingiudicabile, e sarà pur giusto che ciascuno abbia le reazioni sue, ma trovo orripilante che si parli o ci si creda immersi in qualcosa che chiamiamo amore, quando il sesso è invece usato come mezzo per esercitare un potere, quale che sia questo potere. Confondere amore con potere è la massima bestemmia.


ma nessuno ha parlato di amore perché l'amore è il primo sentimento che metti in dubbio quando vieni tradito


----------



## Calimero (21 Giugno 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Il cuore umano sarà anche un guazzabuglio ingiudicabile, e sarà pur giusto che ciascuno abbia le reazioni sue, ma trovo orripilante che si parli o ci si creda immersi in qualcosa che chiamiamo amore, quando il sesso è invece usato come mezzo per esercitare un potere, quale che sia questo potere. Confondere amore con potere è la massima bestemmia.


stai dicendo che avrei esercitato solo un potere?


----------



## Calimero (21 Giugno 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> ma nessuno ha parlato di amore perché l'amore è il primo sentimento che metti in dubbio quando vieni tradito


ma il suo, del traditore, non il tuo


----------



## spleen (21 Giugno 2014)

Disperso ha detto:


> a sommi capi sarei d'accordo con te. il rancore non è passato ma riguarda qualcosa che è cristallizzato e non si è evoluto. mettici un mese di astinenza:mexican:



Stai attento, ti devi chiedere se non stai bruciando le tappe, guarda che tua moglie potrebbe interpretare il tuo comportamento come l'assoluzione per quello che ti ha fatto.


----------



## Calimero (21 Giugno 2014)

spleen ha detto:


> Stai attento, ti devi chiedere se non stai bruciando le tappe, guarda che tua moglie potrebbe interpretare il tuo comportamento come l'assoluzione per quello che ti ha fatto.


ho già scritto che le parlerò per chiarire che non è così. stasera quando saremo soli.


----------



## spleen (21 Giugno 2014)

Disperso ha detto:


> ho già scritto che le parlerò per chiarire che non è così. stasera quando saremo soli.


Conta di più quello che fai, sempre, meno quello che dici. Per come ragionano le donne (per quel poco che ne so io)
lei potrebbe rimanere convinta di essere arrivata a buon punto. Poi vedi tu, sicuramente conosci i tuoi polli.


----------



## disincantata (21 Giugno 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Certo che facevo sesso con mio marito. Non avevo motivo per non farlo. Mi piaceva lo desideravo e stavamo bene insieme. Non avevo astio e non mi aveva fatto nulla.
> Non capisco il paragone.
> Ho detto piú volte che è il mio modo di vedere, non dico che sbagliate. Ognuno agisce come crede.
> Non ti seguo sull'egoismo. Egoista in che senso? Vuoi fare sesso e te ne freghi se lo ami o le detesto, lo "usi" per questo?
> Capisco bene?


Detesto proprio no. Non potrei mai fare sesso con uno che detesto.

Egoisti nel senso che dopo tanto soffrire puo' capitare che metti da parte tutto e ti lasci abbracciare baciare e ci fai volentieri sesso.

Che non vuol dire perdonare. In quel momento pensi solo a stare bene con lui.

Se uno non lo prova come fa ad essere sicuro che non potrebbe reagire anche cosi????.

Pure io prima avrei immaginato di buttarlo fuori casa e non vederlo mai piu'.

Le circostanze non me lo hanno permesso e forse e' stato un bene. FORSE.


----------



## Nausicaa (21 Giugno 2014)

Il mio ex ha voluto scoparmi in pratica subito dopo averlo scoperto.

E assicuro che non ho pensato neppure un istante che mi avesse perdonato. Ho sentito in ogni istante che non era cosí. Ed è stato terribile.


----------



## Nocciola (21 Giugno 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Detesto proprio no. Non potrei mai fare sesso con uno che detesto.
> 
> Egoisti nel senso che dopo tanto soffrire puo' capitare che metti da parte tutto e ti lasci abbracciare baciare e ci fai volentieri sesso.
> 
> ...


Parlo per come sono e per come vivo il sesso ora. Certo che non posso sapere se mi parte il cervello e reagisco diversamente. Se capiterà prometto che vengo a ritrattare


----------



## Nocciola (21 Giugno 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Il mio ex ha voluto scoparmi in pratica subito dopo averlo scoperto.
> 
> E assicuro che non ho pensato neppure un istante che mi avesse perdonato. Ho sentito in ogni istante che non era cosí. Ed è stato terribile.


Mi spiace deve essere stato orribile...


----------



## Eratò (21 Giugno 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Il mio ex ha voluto scoparmi in pratica subito dopo averlo scoperto.
> 
> E assicuro che non ho pensato neppure un istante che mi avesse perdonato. Ho sentito in ogni istante che non era cosí. Ed è stato terribile.


Il mio invece pensava ogni volta che avevo deciso di perdonarlo, di stare con lui.E ogni volta gli rispondevo che non era amore ma sesso quello appena fatto, che era attrazione fisica.Punto.


----------



## spleen (21 Giugno 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Il mio ex ha voluto scoparmi in pratica subito dopo averlo scoperto.
> 
> E assicuro che non ho pensato neppure un istante che mi avesse perdonato. Ho sentito in ogni istante che non era cosí. Ed è stato terribile.


Perchè lo ha fatto subito, non un mese dopo, come a volersi riprendere qualcosa di suo, a ribadire il suo possesso, la sua ridicola rivincita. Non conosco il tuo ex ma credo che sta cosa non lo abbia fatto stare meglio, se mi immedesimo non mi avrebbe fatto stare meglio, anzi..


----------



## Brunetta (21 Giugno 2014)

Quoto Farfalla.
Per me è impossibile fare sesso se non mi sento in pace  con l'altro.


----------



## disincantata (21 Giugno 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Il mio ex ha voluto scoparmi in pratica subito dopo averlo scoperto.
> 
> E assicuro che non ho pensato neppure un istante che mi avesse perdonato. Ho sentito in ogni istante che non era cosí. Ed è stato terribile.


Ogni relazione e' diversa.

Per noi e' stato bellissimo xche' dopo nove giorni di discussioni fortissimee minacce da parte mia di lasciarlo e' stato finalmente un momento di pace.

Nei mesi seguenti alti e bassi. Sempre decisi da me.

Mai mio marito pretenderebbe qualcosa o io forzerei lui.


----------



## disincantata (21 Giugno 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Parlo per come sono e per come vivo il sesso ora. Certo che non posso sapere se mi parte il cervello e reagisco diversamente. Se capiterà prometto che vengo a ritrattare


:up:


----------



## Nausicaa (21 Giugno 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Mi spiace deve essere stato orribile...


Non so se sei ironica... Conoscendoti non credo...

nel mio caso lo è stato. Perchè come i nostri rapporti erano brutti, frustranti, addirittura dolorosi prima (e tanto tempo dopo ha ammesso che sí, alcune volte lo faceva apposta a trattarmi in un certo modo) dopo sono stati peggio. Avevo incubi a riguardo.

dio... Un anno ho e abbiamo continuato ad i testardirci sul nostro matrimonio... Un matrimonio sbagliato, dannato, orrendo... Un anno...

disperso.. Lo so che non ti posso capire, ma... Il vostro matrimonio è una cosa bella... Sí, è, puó continuare ad esserlo... Un matrimonio bello, che vi ha già dato tanta felicità... È una merce talmente rara e preziosa...
sí è stata lei etc etc ho capito.
ma la scelta di buttare via tutto non è solo sua ora per quanto i giusto sia. Il peso è su di te..

ma una coppia che sa crwzcere assieme... È davvero l'ottavaeraviglia del mondo, per ogni coppia cosī, ognuna unica. Ognuna altrettanto preziosa. In un mondo di leggerezza e trambusto e tempeste e rabbia e dolore...

Ripeto non ti posso capire lo so. Ma ti prego, non pensare già adesso che potreste separarvi. Lo so che puó essere. E se uno non riesce a sopportare, fa bene ad andare. Ma datti tempo. Tempo. Almeno per capire quanto grida l'orgoglio e quanto il cuore.


----------



## Nausicaa (21 Giugno 2014)

E scusate gli errori ho un sonno orrendo vado a nnanna.


----------



## Nocciola (21 Giugno 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Non so se sei ironica... Conoscendoti non credo...
> 
> nel mio caso lo è stato. Perchè come i nostri rapporti erano brutti, frustranti, addirittura dolorosi prima (e tanto tempo dopo ha ammesso che sí, alcune volte lo faceva apposta a trattarmi in un certo modo) dopo sono stati peggio. Avevo incubi a riguardo.
> 
> ...


Non mi sarei mai permessa di essere ironica. Ho percepito nelle tue parole la violenza che deve essere stata 
Non ho capito se il resto del discorso era per me.
Non ho intenzione di mollare


----------



## Nausicaa (21 Giugno 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non mi sarei mai permessa di essere ironica. Ho percepito nelle tue parole la violenza che deve essere stata
> Non ho capito se il resto del discorso era per me.
> Non ho intenzione di mollare


Lo sapevo che non eri ironica... Ma mimsembrava strano che qlc si dispiacesse con una traditrice 

il resto del discorso era per disperso... Non ho mai letto uno cosí poco propensoma dare una possibilità al proprio matrimonio.. In tot anni che sono qui è quello che sembra aver già moato...


----------



## Nocciola (21 Giugno 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Lo sapevo che non eri ironica... Ma mimsembrava strano che qlc si dispiacesse con una traditrice
> 
> il resto del discorso era per disperso... Non ho mai letto uno cosí poco propensoma dare una possibilità al proprio matrimonio.. In tot anni che sono qui è quello che sembra aver già moato...


Ci si dispiace per le persone non per le categorie di persone. Niente giustifica una "violenza" come quella.


----------



## sienne (22 Giugno 2014)

Ciao

il fatto è, che quell'unione di compagno di viaggio con tanti colori, si scurisce. 
Quello che si aveva non torna più. Si cambia. Una risata con del amaro. 
Un vero superamento arriva a grattare il fondo ... arriva a riconoscere la natura. 
E non si trova una vera spiegazione a quel egoismo, che si sovrappone ad anni e al noi. 
Quel egoismo, che non riconosce religione ... non riconosce nulla. Solo se stessi. 
E cosa significa ciò? Cosa significa esattamente per una vita assieme? Il prezzo è alto. 


sienne


----------



## Calimero (22 Giugno 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Lo sapevo che non eri ironica... Ma mimsembrava strano che qlc si dispiacesse per una traditrice
> 
> il resto del discorso era per disperso... Non ho mai letto uno cosí poco propensoma dare una possibilità al proprio matrimonio.. In tot anni che sono qui è quello che sembra aver già moato...


sei fuori strada. io non ho mollato niente. se torno con mia moglie sará perché, secondo il mio metro, sarò sicuro al 100% di averlo superato e lo stessso ará per il  contrario.
e se ho fatto un errore andando a letto con lei pazienza. sono sempre io quello che deve superare un tradimento.
e stanotte non è successo niente


----------



## free (22 Giugno 2014)

Disperso ha detto:


> sei fuori strada. io non ho mollato niente. se torno con mia moglie sará perché, secondo il mio metro, sarò sicuro al 100% di averlo superato e lo stessso ará per il  contrario.
> e se ho fatto un errore andando a letto con lei pazienza. sono sempre io quello che deve superare un tradimento.
> e stanotte non è successo niente



sinceramente non capisco come tu possa anche solo immaginare di lasciare una persona che dici di amare
hai pensato anche a una martellata sui coglioni, per caso?

spero che lei ti riconquisti, o qualcosa del genere, perchè altrimenti allontaneresti chi ami...


----------



## Calimero (22 Giugno 2014)

Free ha detto:


> sinceramente non capisco come tu possa anche immaginare di lasciare una persona che dici di amare
> hai pensato anche a una martellata sui coglioni, per caso?
> 
> spero che lei ti riconquisti, o qualcosa del genere, perchè altrimenti allontaneresti chi ami...


quindi secondo te le coppie che si lasciano per un tradimento è perchè il tradito già non amava più?
si puó amare qualcuno e non riuscire a perdonare un torto. secondo me. e potrebbe essere il mio caso. oppure no. non lascio chiusa nessuna porta ma nemmeno voglio affrontare tutto con il prosciutto sugli occhi


----------



## Divì (22 Giugno 2014)

Disperso ha detto:


> quindi secondo te le coppie che si lasciano per un tradimento è perchè il tradito già non amava più?
> si puó amare qualcuno e non riuscire a perdonare un torto. secondo me. e potrebbe essere il mio caso. oppure no. non lascio chiusa nessuna porta ma nemmeno voglio affrontare tutto con il prosciutto sugli occhi


Ciao, dopo avere seguito con trepidazione il tuo 3d, mi sento di farti una domanda che e' anche la mia per me, e la rivolgo anche agli astanti: l'incapacita' di perdonare o superare un torto, nello specifico il tradimento, dipende dalla natura del torto, cioe' del tradimento? Insomma esistono tradimenti superabili in nome dell'amore che si prova e tradimenti che nemmeno l'amore puo' aiutare a superare? O molto dipende dal traditore e magari pure del tradito?

Per il resto, mi dispiace davvero per quel che ti e' capitato.


----------



## Calimero (22 Giugno 2014)

Divina ha detto:


> Ciao, dopo avere seguito con trepidazione il tuo 3d, mi sento di farti una domanda che e' anche la mia per me, e la rivolgo anche agli astanti: l'incapacita' di perdonare o superare un torto, nello specifico il tradimento, dipende dalla natura del torto, cioe' del tradimento? Insomma esistono tradimenti superabili in nome dell'amore che si prova e tradimenti che nemmeno l'amore puo' aiutare a superare? O molto dipende dal traditore e magari pure del tradito?
> 
> Per il resto, mi dispiace davvero per quel che ti e' capitato.


non ho idea per gli altri. nel mio caso penso che dipenderà da me.
 grazie


----------



## sienne (22 Giugno 2014)

Ciao

il primo passo di sicuro dipende da te.
Ma poi, per reinventarsi e ritrovare un vero dialogo,
ci vuole la partecipazione e l'accettare dell'altra parte ... 
È inevitabile, che dovrà guardarsi bene al proprio specchio ... 
Non è facile ... 


sienne


----------



## Eratò (22 Giugno 2014)

Disperso ha detto:


> quindi secondo te le coppie che si lasciano per un tradimento è perchè il tradito già non amava più?
> si puó amare qualcuno e non riuscire a perdonare un torto. secondo me. e potrebbe essere il mio caso. oppure no. non lascio chiusa nessuna porta ma nemmeno voglio affrontare tutto con il prosciutto sugli occhi


disperso a me mi sorprende la tua certezza di amarla nonostante sia passato cosi poco tempo dala scoperta.io subito dopo misi in discussione anche l'amore nei suoi confronti,amavo l'uomo che avevo conosciuto e sposato perche era un uomo speciale,diverso,onesto e sincero.Dopo la bufera si e rivelato un altro e non sapevo se fossi capace di amarlo piu,era crollato un mito.Se sei convinto di amarla nonostante tutto penso che la scelta gia l'hai fatta.


----------



## Horny (22 Giugno 2014)

*scusami in anticipo*

ho letto solo l'inizio e la fine del tuo 3d.
e forse non dovrei intervenire.
parlo più di me stessa che della tua situazione ma....
non so come tu abbia fatto a scopare con tua moglie.
ripeto, scusa la franchezza, solo perché
mi sembri una persona che .....
be' non so, non mi pare molto rispettoso da parte di lei,

che senso ha?


----------



## Horny (22 Giugno 2014)

Divina ha detto:


> Ciao, dopo avere seguito con trepidazione il tuo 3d, mi sento di farti una domanda che e' anche la mia per me, e la rivolgo anche agli astanti: l'incapacita' di perdonare o superare un torto, nello specifico il tradimento, dipende dalla natura del torto, cioe' del tradimento? Insomma esistono tradimenti superabili in nome dell'amore che si prova e tradimenti che nemmeno l'amore puo' aiutare a superare? O molto dipende dal traditore e magari pure del tradito?
> 
> Per il resto, mi dispiace davvero per quel che ti e' capitato.


si, secondo me dipende dalla natura del torto.
ma anche da quanto è grave per ciascuno.
ci sono cose che io non accetterò mai.
perché sono fatta così.
al di fuori di quelle, e sono pochissime,
io perdono tutto a tutti.
però esistono torti eccessivi per il 99% delle persone....
(che so, se un genitore fosse pedofilo)
*il tradimento sessuale per me è un torto insanabile*,
ma per molti no.


----------



## Horny (22 Giugno 2014)

Disperso ha detto:


> rispondendo a te rispondo anche a farfalla. io non soffro o mi sto struggendo per aver scopato con lei. sento chenon avrei dovuto. per me. per la mia lucidità. che io la ami per me non è in discussione. il quesito è se riesco o voglio superare il tradimento, pur con tutto l'amore. comprendo che per alcuni sia più automatico il ti amo stiamo o torniamo insieme. per altri come me non lo è. e non perchè amiamo di meno. è solo così e ci si rende conto di questo solo passandoci.


ecco, per questo mi pare una contraddizione,
scoparci.
perché ho questa sensazione che 
il torto-tradimento sessuale forse supera il tuo personale limite.
come supererebbe il mio.
(ma io non so nulla e non conosco il vostro rapporto....)
anche il tuo voler essere chiaro con C.
me lo fa pensare.....l'essertene andato di casa,
l'aver parlato con tuo fratello,
e ora 'sta cosa....poi vi fate male tutti.
se non sei sicuro al 100% di superare,
per intanto stai nel tuo.
scusa ancora la franchezza.


----------



## sienne (23 Giugno 2014)

Ciao

non lo trovo un errore che si abbia unito a lei. 
È il percorso che fanno e non esiste un giusto o sbagliato. 
Poteva provare un senso di Casa, ma ha sentito un senso di colpa. 
Va benissimo così. Perché le sensazioni ci parlano ... 

sienne


----------



## sienne (23 Giugno 2014)

Divina ha detto:


> Ciao, dopo avere seguito con trepidazione il tuo 3d, mi sento di farti una domanda che e' anche la mia per me, e la rivolgo anche agli astanti: l'incapacita' di perdonare o superare un torto, nello specifico il tradimento, dipende dalla natura del torto, cioe' del tradimento? Insomma esistono tradimenti superabili in nome dell'amore che si prova e tradimenti che nemmeno l'amore puo' aiutare a superare? O molto dipende dal traditore e magari pure del tradito?
> 
> Per il resto, mi dispiace davvero per quel che ti e' capitato.



Ciao Divina,

non parlerei di incapacità ... ci sono troppi fattori che influiscono e che rendono ogni storia singolare. 
Amare è una parola grande e ognuno di noi lo prova e lo lega a condizioni / particolarità differenti. 
La scoperta del tradimento per me è stato un'aggiunta. Nel senso, che ho riconosciuto e visto di più.
Quell'aggiunta ho iniziato a riconoscerlo anche in piccole cose poi ... e mi ha fatto molto riflettere. 
Lui ha tentato a lavorare su se stesso, perché lo ha riconosciuto anche lui. Ma certe cose, sono 
come bruciate nell'anima e fanno proprio parte della propria natura. Non so quanto influisce poi
l'amore verso l'altra persona ... si può voler molto bene, ma riconoscere anche che quel lato
si lega male con noi stessi ... che richiede un certo distacco e solitudine nel noi, per ripararci ... 
L'egoismo ... che può portare a tradire, è veleno ... viene a mancare come un pilastro ... 
Ma ... dipende molto dal tipo di tradimento ... 


sienne


----------



## Homer (23 Giugno 2014)

Questa è solo la mia umilissima opinione, sulla base della mia personale esperienza, di quello che ho letto negli anni qui dentro e di quello che ho scoperto fuori, l'impressione è tu stia correndo un pò troppo in tutto. Hai appena scoperto il tradimento, il dubbio è che tu abbia concentrato in poche settimane le sensazioni, i gesti, le azioni e le decisioni, che tutti i traditi diluiscono in mesi e in molti casi anni. Sei ancora poco lucido e annebbiato dalla rabbia e dalla grandissima delusione che provi per tua moglie. Ti posso dire per mia esperienza personale (ti ricordo, se tu non lo sapessi, che faccio parte della categoria dei traditi), che cose che pensavo e avrei fatto poche settimane dopo la scoperta adesso, a distanza di 2 anni, non le direi più e non le metterei mai in pratica e cose che, invece, prima non mi sarei mai sognato di fare, ho fatto. Il tempo nel bene o nel male è un buon consigliere :up:

Per tutto il resto, ti faccio un grosso in bocca al lupo.


----------



## Joey Blow (23 Giugno 2014)

Divina ha detto:


> Ciao, *dopo avere seguito con trepidazione il tuo 3d*, mi sento di farti una domanda che e' anche la mia per me, e la rivolgo anche agli astanti: l'incapacita' di perdonare o superare un torto, nello specifico il tradimento, dipende dalla natura del torto, cioe' del tradimento? Insomma esistono tradimenti superabili in nome dell'amore che si prova e tradimenti che nemmeno l'amore puo' aiutare a superare? O molto dipende dal traditore e magari pure del tradito?
> 
> Per il resto, mi dispiace davvero per quel che ti e' capitato.


Ammazza.


----------



## Eratò (23 Giugno 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ammazza.


buongiorno JB


----------



## Joey Blow (23 Giugno 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> buongiorno JB


Buongiorno.


----------



## Apollonia (23 Giugno 2014)

Divina ha detto:


> Ciao, dopo avere seguito con trepidazione il tuo 3d, mi sento di farti una domanda che e' anche la mia per me, e la rivolgo anche agli astanti: l'incapacita' di perdonare o superare un torto, nello specifico il tradimento, dipende dalla natura del torto, cioe' del tradimento? Insomma esistono tradimenti superabili in nome dell'amore che si prova e tradimenti che nemmeno l'amore puo' aiutare a superare? O molto dipende dal traditore e magari pure del tradito?
> 
> Per il resto, mi dispiace davvero per quel che ti e' capitato.


ciao! Io non penso si possa perdonare. Si può elaborare il lutto che ci è capitato. E fare in modo che fra tot anni, quando si rievoca il ricordo, questo non faccia più male. E la capacità di superare un trauma dipende esclusivamente da noi. Poi se si ha vicino una persona che ha voglia di ricominciare, allora è meglio. Anche il traditore deve elaborare qualcosa. In teoria dovrebbe elaborare il dolore che ha causato nell'altro. Poi per rimettersi insieme ci vuole la volontà di entrambi.
Ma la capacità di elaborazione dipende solo da noi. E spesso è veramente dolorosa, perché il tradimento nasconde altre cose non dette, altre situazioni su cui bisogna lavorare.


----------



## free (23 Giugno 2014)

Disperso ha detto:


> quindi secondo te le coppie che si lasciano per un tradimento è perchè il tradito già non amava più?
> si puó amare qualcuno e non riuscire a perdonare un torto. secondo me. e potrebbe essere il mio caso. oppure no. non lascio chiusa nessuna porta ma nemmeno voglio affrontare tutto con il prosciutto sugli occhi



secondo me dipende da un sacco di cose
per es. amare una persona e in seguito scoprirne dei lati non piacevoli è indubbiamente un trauma che però può non essere determinante, dipende, appunto


----------



## Calimero (23 Giugno 2014)

free ha detto:


> secondo me dipende da un sacco di cose
> per es. amare una persona e in seguito scoprirne dei lati non piacevoli è indubbiamente un trauma che però può non essere determinante, dipende, appunto


infatti


----------



## Calimero (23 Giugno 2014)

Homer ha detto:


> Questa è solo la mia umilissima opinione, sulla base della mia personale esperienza, di quello che ho letto negli anni qui dentro e di quello che ho scoperto fuori, l'impressione è tu stia correndo un pò troppo in tutto. Hai appena scoperto il tradimento, il dubbio è che tu abbia concentrato in poche settimane le sensazioni, i gesti, le azioni e le decisioni, che tutti i traditi diluiscono in mesi e in molti casi anni. Sei ancora poco lucido e annebbiato dalla rabbia e dalla grandissima delusione che provi per tua moglie. Ti posso dire per mia esperienza personale (ti ricordo, se tu non lo sapessi, che faccio parte della categoria dei traditi), che cose che pensavo e avrei fatto poche settimane dopo la scoperta adesso, a distanza di 2 anni, non le direi più e non le metterei mai in pratica e cose che, invece, prima non mi sarei mai sognato di fare, ho fatto. Il tempo nel bene o nel male è un buon consigliere :up:
> 
> Per tutto il resto, ti faccio un grosso in bocca al lupo.


ho visto persone decidere di separarsi dopo un tradimento in 2 mesi. e ho visto persone tradite che sono rimaste a casa e non hanno lasciato il proprio partner. non credo che per una decisione passeranno mesi e mesi. diverso potrebbe essere l'elaborazione e il superamento. una decisione va presa. non starò mesi e mesi a decidere.di questo sono certo. forse ho già deciso e devo solo renderlo chiaro a me stesso


----------



## Divì (23 Giugno 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ammazza.


Sono una personcina empatica, che te lo dico a fare....


----------



## Joey Blow (23 Giugno 2014)

Divina ha detto:


> Sono una personcina empatica, che te lo dico a fare....


Empatia portami via.


----------



## Homer (23 Giugno 2014)

Disperso ha detto:


> ho visto persone decidere di separarsi dopo un tradimento in 2 mesi. e ho visto persone tradite che sono rimaste a casa e non hanno lasciato il proprio partner. non credo che per una decisione passeranno mesi e mesi. diverso potrebbe essere l'elaborazione e il superamento. una decisione va presa. *non starò mesi e mesi a decidere.di questo sono certo. forse ho già deciso e devo solo renderlo chiaro a me stesso*


Allora rinnovo il mio in bocca al lupo........:up:


----------



## Divì (23 Giugno 2014)

Apollonia ha detto:


> ciao! Io non penso si possa perdonare. Si può elaborare il lutto che ci è capitato. E fare in modo che fra tot anni, quando si rievoca il ricordo, questo non faccia più male. E la capacità di superare un trauma dipende esclusivamente da noi. Poi se si ha vicino una persona che ha voglia di ricominciare, allora è meglio. Anche il traditore deve elaborare qualcosa. In teoria dovrebbe elaborare il dolore che ha causato nell'altro. Poi per rimettersi insieme ci vuole la volontà di entrambi.
> Ma la capacità di elaborazione dipende solo da noi. E spesso è veramente dolorosa, perché il tradimento nasconde altre cose non dette, altre situazioni su cui bisogna lavorare.


Io invece credo nel perdono, come atto assolutamente unilaterale e "volontario" della persona offesa, indipendente dall'essere meritevole del traditore e indipendente dal fatto che il matrimonio o la relazione vadano avanti. Io posso perdonare perche' comprendo le MOTIVAZIONI che hanno portato al tradimento, che includono le mie responsabilita', e non c'entrano con le giustificazioni, come detto piu' volte qui sopra.

Credo anche pero' che l'elaborazione del lutto della perdita della persona amata cosi' come la conoscevamo o credevamo di conoscerla significhi, come dice Recalcati, che niente sia piu' come prima e che di fatto ci si renda disponibili ad un amore "nuovo" anche perche' entrambi non si e' piu' le stesse persone e in sostanza il tradito, ma anche il traditore, si assumono il rischio implicito in ogni nuova storia.

Ovviamente aprirsi ad un amore nuovo con la stessa persona comporta che anche l'altro, il traditore, sia cointeressato a farlo, e che il torto, il tradimento, permetta emotivamente una nuova accoglienza della persona amata.

Nella mia storia (e parlo esclusivamente per me) per come si e' sviluppata e per quello che ho davanti ora, il problema e' se l'amore che provo sia sufficientemente nuovo per inventarci una nuova vita. Io non voglio il matrimonio di prima, che e' quello che ci ha portato dove siamo ora, ne voglio uno nuovo. 

Credo che appena ho un attimo di tempo apriro' un 3d sul tema.

Coraggio, Apollonia, anche la tua storia mi ha appassionato (vi leggo sempre, insieme al mio fedifrago, tra un pianto e una risata)


----------



## danny (23 Giugno 2014)

Disperso ha detto:


> ho visto persone decidere di separarsi dopo un tradimento in 2 mesi. e ho visto persone tradite che sono rimaste a casa e non hanno lasciato il proprio partner. non credo che per una decisione passeranno mesi e mesi. diverso potrebbe essere l'elaborazione e il superamento. una decisione va presa. non starò mesi e mesi a decidere.di questo sono certo. *forse ho già deciso e devo solo renderlo chiaro a me stesso*



:up:


----------



## Apollonia (23 Giugno 2014)

Divina ha detto:


> Io invece credo nel perdono, come atto assolutamente unilaterale e "volontario" della persona offesa, indipendente dall'essere meritevole del traditore e indipendente dal fatto che il matrimonio o la relazione vadano avanti. Io posso perdonare perche' comprendo le MOTIVAZIONI che hanno portato al tradimento, che includono le mie responsabilita', e non c'entrano con le giustificazioni, come detto piu' volte qui sopra.
> 
> Credo anche pero' che l'elaborazione del lutto della perdita della persona amata cosi' come la conoscevamo o credevamo di conoscerla significhi, come dice Recalcati, che niente sia piu' come prima e che di fatto ci si renda disponibili ad un amore "nuovo" anche perche' entrambi non si e' piu' le stesse persone e in sostanza il tradito, ma anche il traditore, si assumono il rischio implicito in ogni nuova storia.
> 
> ...


Cara Divina, mi consolo! perché io sono proprio nella fase comprensione delle motivazioni! ma è dura da morire. O forse sono io che faccio troppe elucubrazioni mentali.
Penso che Recalcati sia un autore. Mi sapresti indicare titolo o qualcosa di più. Ho letto tanto sul tradimento, ricostruzione di coppia,ecc. ma questo autore non lo conosco. Il prossimo che leggerò sarà Carotenuto con Amare e tradire. Grazie per il coraggio! :smile:


----------



## Tin Man (23 Giugno 2014)

*Massimo RECALCATI*



Apollonia ha detto:


> Cara Divina, mi consolo! perché io sono proprio nella fase comprensione delle motivazioni! ma è dura da morire. O forse sono io che faccio troppe elucubrazioni mentali.
> Penso che Recalcati sia un autore. Mi sapresti indicare titolo o qualcosa di più. Ho letto tanto sul tradimento, ricostruzione di coppia,ecc. ma questo autore non lo conosco. Il prossimo che leggerò sarà Carotenuto con Amare e tradire. Grazie per il coraggio! :smile:


Massimo RECALCATI
"Non è più come prima - elogio del perdono nella vita amorosa"
ediz. Raffaello Cortina


----------



## zanna (23 Giugno 2014)

Divina ha detto:


> Io invece credo nel perdono, come atto assolutamente unilaterale e "volontario" della persona offesa, indipendente dall'essere meritevole del traditore e indipendente dal fatto che il matrimonio o la relazione vadano avanti. Io posso perdonare perche' comprendo le MOTIVAZIONI che hanno portato al tradimento, che includono le mie responsabilita', e non c'entrano con le giustificazioni, come detto piu' volte qui sopra.
> 
> Credo anche pero' che l'elaborazione del lutto della perdita della persona amata cosi' come la conoscevamo o credevamo di conoscerla significhi, come dice Recalcati, che niente sia piu' come prima e che di fatto ci si renda disponibili ad un amore "nuovo" anche perche' entrambi non si e' piu' le stesse persone e in sostanza il tradito, ma anche il traditore, si assumono il rischio implicito in ogni nuova storia.
> 
> ...


:up:


----------



## Calimero (23 Giugno 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> disperso a me mi sorprende la tua certezza di amarla nonostante sia passato cosi poco tempo dala scoperta.io subito dopo misi in discussione anche l'amore nei suoi confronti,amavo l'uomo che avevo conosciuto e sposato perche era un uomo speciale,diverso,onesto e sincero.Dopo la bufera si e rivelato un altro e non sapevo se fossi capace di amarlo piu,era crollato un mito.Se sei convinto di amarla nonostante tutto penso che la scelta gia l'hai fatta.


Non si puòsmettere di amare qualcuno dalla sera alla mattina. non c'è un prima e un dopo netto. puoi capire che avevi già smesso di amare prima e non ne eri ancora consapevole. ma smettere di amare una persona con cui condivideva una vita appagante e piena no.
Non ci credo. Poi si sceglie e la scelta di non volere più la persona che ti ha così fatto male e ti ha deluso, mancato di rispetto e non ha mantenuto fede ad un patto è una scelta plausibile, tra le varie.pur amando. consapevolmentente


----------



## Apollonia (23 Giugno 2014)

Tin Man ha detto:


> Massimo RECALCATI
> "Non è più come prima - elogio del perdono nella vita amorosa"
> ediz. Raffaello Cortina


Grazie! Lo metto nel carrello di ibs. Spero che Divina apra il tare ad. Io quando sarò a casa ne aprirò uno sui libri.


----------



## Calimero (23 Giugno 2014)

ora mi decapiterete. oggi ho chiamato un avvocato per avere informazioni sulla separazione. abbattetemi pure


----------



## Fiammetta (23 Giugno 2014)

Disperso ha detto:


> ora mi decapiterete. oggi ho chiamato un avvocato per avere informazioni sulla separazione. abbattetemi pure


Ma no perché informarsi mi sembra lecito, se devi prendere una decisione è bene che tu conosca tutte le informazioni necessarie anche quelle più spiccatamente burocratiche ed economiche, tocca esser realisti purtroppo


----------



## Nocciola (23 Giugno 2014)

Disperso ha detto:


> ora mi decapiterete. oggi ho chiamato un avvocato per avere informazioni sulla separazione. abbattetemi pure


Secondo me devi darti una calmata. Sempri la pallina di un flipper. L'altro giorno ci fai sesso oggi chiami l'avvocato
Fermati e respira. Prenditi tempo senza agire. Osserva e osservati. Cerca di capire cosa davvero vuoi indipendentemente dalla paura di essere abbattuto:smile:


----------



## Brunetta (23 Giugno 2014)

Disperso ha detto:


> ora mi decapiterete. oggi ho chiamato un avvocato per avere informazioni sulla separazione. abbattetemi pure


Per me hai fatto benissimo.
Avere un quadro completo è sempre utile.
Non l'hai condannata alla ghigliottina.


----------



## Brunetta (23 Giugno 2014)

Ogni persona è diversa. Non si tratta di dire migliore o peggiore. Ognuno deve valutare se quella persona lì completa del tradimento, quello specifico tradimento, è una persona con la quale vuole vivere o no.


----------



## free (23 Giugno 2014)

Disperso ha detto:


> ora mi decapiterete. oggi ho chiamato un avvocato per avere informazioni sulla separazione. abbattetemi pure



che volevi sapere di preciso?


----------



## Calimero (23 Giugno 2014)

Farfalla ha detto:


> Secondo me devi darti una calmata. Sembri una pallina di un flipper. L'altro giorno ci fai sesso oggi chiami l'avvocato
> Fermati e respira. Prenditi tempo senza agire. Osserva e osservati. Cerca di capire cosa davvero vuoi indipendentemente dalla paura di essere abattuto:smile:


a parte tutti gli scherzi. capisco che non possa sembrare perchè non mi straccio le vesti e i capelli contemporaneamente e posso sembrare freddo, ma sento che il mio mondo è stato abbattuto. il sesso è stato un errore che non si è ripetuto se non si ripeterà.
ad ogni modo è solo un modo per vagliare tutte le opzioni e avere chiaro tutto lo scenario possibile.


----------



## free (23 Giugno 2014)

Disperso ha detto:


> a parte tutti gli scherzi. capisco che non possa sembrare perchè non mi straccio le vesti e i capelli contemporaneamente e posso sembrare freddo, ma sento che il mio mondo è stato abbattuto.* il sesso è stato un errore *che non si è ripetuto se non si ripeterà.
> ad ogni modo è solo un modo per vagliare tutte le opzioni e avere chiaro tutto lo scenario possibile.


prego?:singleeye:


----------



## zanna (23 Giugno 2014)

Disperso ha detto:


> a parte tutti gli scherzi. capisco che non possa sembrare perchè non mi straccio le vesti e i capelli contemporaneamente e posso sembrare freddo, ma sento che il mio mondo è stato abbattuto. il sesso è stato un errore *che non si è ripetuto se non si ripeterà*.
> ad ogni modo è solo un modo per vagliare tutte le opzioni e avere chiaro tutto lo scenario possibile.





free ha detto:


> prego?:singleeye:


Dicevi?:singleeye:


----------



## Calimero (23 Giugno 2014)

free ha detto:


> che volevi sapere di preciso?


ho solo preso appuntamento per venerdì. la segretaria mi ha chiesto a grandi linee la motivazione


----------



## Calimero (23 Giugno 2014)

free ha detto:


> prego?:singleeye:


perchè sei stupita? il sesso può confondere e io voglio essere il più lucido possibile


----------



## zanna (23 Giugno 2014)

Disperso ha detto:


> ho solo preso appuntamento per venerdì. la segretaria mi ha chiesto a grandi linee la motivazione


In bocca al lupo ... e cerca di tenertela per te la notizia


----------



## Calimero (23 Giugno 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ogni persona è diversa. Non si tratta di dire migliore o peggiore. Ognuno deve valutare se quella persona lì completa del tradimento, quello specifico tradimento, è una persona con la quale vuole vivere o no.


ecco.si. sono nella fase valutazione.


----------



## Calimero (23 Giugno 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> In bocca al lupo ... e cerca di tenertela per te la notizia


di sicuro.
grazie


----------



## free (23 Giugno 2014)

Disperso ha detto:


> ho solo preso appuntamento per venerdì. la segretaria mi ha chiesto a grandi linee la motivazione


ma scusa, cosa ci sarebbe di così arcano e misterioso che ti può svelare un avvocato sui fatti tuoi?
immagino tu sappia più o meno quali sono i vostri diritti


----------



## Fiammetta (23 Giugno 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> In bocca al lupo ... e cerca di tenertela per te la notizia


Si direi che deve evitare di farlo sapere a chi lo circonda


----------



## free (23 Giugno 2014)

Disperso ha detto:


> perchè sei stupita? il sesso può confondere e io voglio essere il più lucido possibile



...ormai:singleeye:
comunque è sempre tua moglie, ti pare?


----------



## Calimero (23 Giugno 2014)

free ha detto:


> ma scusa, cosa ci sarebbe di così arcano e misterioso che ti può svelare un avvocato sui fatti tuoi?
> immagino tu sappia più o meno quali sono i vostri diritti


sono uno meticoloso. tutto qui. anzi no. Non è tutto qui. la separazione è una possibilità tutt'altro che remota e voglio sapere e capire bene tutto. chiedere ad un avvocato mi sembra la cosa migliore da fare. e non è una decisione presa informarsi da un avvocato.


----------



## Calimero (23 Giugno 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Si direi che deve evitare di farlo sapere a chi lo circonda


posso essere una tomba


----------



## zanna (23 Giugno 2014)

Disperso ha detto:


> sono uno meticoloso. tutto qui. anzi no. Non è tutto qui. la separazione è una possibilità tutt'altro che remota* e voglio sapere e capire bene tutto*. chiedere ad un avvocato mi sembra la cosa migliore da fare. e non è una decisione presa informarsi da un avvocato.


Normale vuoi essere sicuro, estremamente sicuro, certamente sicuro ma direi di più sicuramente sicuro ... che con la separazione rischi il @ ... scommettiamo?


----------



## Diletta (23 Giugno 2014)

Disperso ha detto:


> sono uno meticoloso. tutto qui. anzi no. Non è tutto qui. la separazione è una possibilità tutt'altro che remota e voglio sapere e capire bene tutto. chiedere ad un avvocato mi sembra la cosa migliore da fare. e non è una decisione presa informarsi da un avvocato.


Idem per il meticoloso, uguale uguale.
Anch'io due colloqui con un avvocato per sapere bene tutto, ma proprio tutto.
Che brutte cose però, ammettiamolo...
per colpa loro bisogna anche pagare i consulti.


----------



## Calimero (23 Giugno 2014)

free ha detto:


> ...ormai:singleeye:
> comunque è sempre tua moglie, ti pare?/QUOTE]
> anche io ero sempre suo marito. questo non le ha impedito di trascinarmi in questo baratro. sul serio io non so se voglio continuare ad avere una vita in comune con lei. ce l'avevo una vita. Felice,  giuro. era una vita feliceo era non so se questa persona può rendermela ancora. e, scusami se sono immodesto, ma io me la merito. decisamente


----------



## free (23 Giugno 2014)

Disperso ha detto:


> sono uno meticoloso. tutto qui. anzi no. Non è tutto qui. la separazione è una possibilità tutt'altro che remota e voglio sapere e capire bene tutto. chiedere ad un avvocato mi sembra la cosa migliore da fare. e non è una decisione presa informarsi da un avvocato.



però prima avresti potuto chiedere qui, o leggere qualche 3d nella sezione apposita!


----------



## Calimero (23 Giugno 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> Normale vuoi essere sicuro, estremamente sicuro, certamente sicuro ma direi di più sicuramente sicuro ... che con la separazione rischi il @ ... scommettiamo?


@ sta per culo?
Non è mai stata una donna avida e non credo pretenderebbe nulla che non le appartiene ma siamo in comunione. e io ho delle proprietà che, nel caso, vorrei tutelare per me e C.


----------



## zanna (23 Giugno 2014)

Disperso ha detto:


> @ sta per culo?
> Non è mai stata una donna avida e non credo pretenderebbe nulla che non le appartiene ma siamo in comunione. e io ho delle proprietà che, nel caso, vorrei tutelare per me e C.


Ok ... ne riparliamo con calma venerdì

P.S. @ stà per culo


----------



## Calimero (23 Giugno 2014)

free ha detto:


> però prima avresti potuto chiedere qui, o leggere qualche 3d nella sezione apposita!


che nessuno si offenda. preferisco uno del ramo. se sei una divorzista potrei risparmiare:mexican:


----------



## Calimero (23 Giugno 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> Ok ... ne riparliamo con calma venerdì
> 
> P.S. @ stà per culo


stai cercando di spaventarmi


----------



## free (23 Giugno 2014)

Disperso ha detto:


> free ha detto:
> 
> 
> > ...ormai:singleeye:
> ...


----------



## Calimero (23 Giugno 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> Idem per il meticoloso, uguale uguale.
> Anch'io due colloqui con un avvocato per sapere bene tutto, ma proprio tutto.
> Che brutte cose però, ammettiamolo...
> per colpa loro bisogna anche pagare i consulti.


ammettiamolo


----------



## free (23 Giugno 2014)

Disperso ha detto:


> che nessuno si offenda. preferisco uno del ramo. se sei una divorzista potrei risparmiare:mexican:


no non esercito, comunque comincio a dirti che la consensuale si può presentare senza l'ausilio dell'avvocato in molti tribunali a € 37 circa, quindi eventualmente informati bene (dovrebbe bastare il sito del tuo tribunale o chiedere alla cancelleria civile e della volontaria giurisdizione)


----------



## Calimero (23 Giugno 2014)

free ha detto:


> ubbiamente hai le tue motivazioni, però ti invito a riflettere sul fatto che purtroppo le tragedie nella vita sono ben altre...
> ovviamente non devi fare la classifica delle sfighe e guardare sempre il peggio, tuttavia purtroppo quando capitano le tragedie vere, spesso le altre cose che ci hanno tormentato per anni sembrano bazzecole
> comunque mi sembri una persona decisa, quindi cerca di scoprire quello che vuoi veramente ed il gioco è fatto, ma fallo con calma e riflettendoci bene


oh si. sono decisamente un decisionista. scusa il gioco di parole. se prenderò una decisione sarà ponderata. questo è certo.


----------



## free (23 Giugno 2014)

Disperso ha detto:


> oh si.* sono decisamente un decisionista.* scusa il gioco di parole. se prenderò una decisione sarà ponderata. questo è certo.



pure io
 ti ho riconosciuto


----------



## Calimero (23 Giugno 2014)

free ha detto:


> no non esercito, comunque comincio a dirti che la consensuale si può presentare senza l'ausilio dell'avvocato in molti tribunali a € 37 circa, quindi eventualmente informati bene (dovrebbe bastare il sito del tuo tribunale o chiedere alla cancelleria civile e della volontaria giurisdizione)


ci sarebbero di mezzo delle proprietà, non so se sarebbe il caso il fai da te. comunque ti ringrazio, sei gentile a darmi informazioni. e non ti sto prendendo in giro


----------



## zanna (23 Giugno 2014)

Disperso ha detto:


> stai cercando di spaventarmi


... non sembri uno che si spaventa facilmente! No?


----------



## Calimero (23 Giugno 2014)

free ha detto:


> pure io
> ti ho riconosciuto


ammettilo. sei un'amica di mia moglie
:carneval:


----------



## Calimero (23 Giugno 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> ... non sembri uno che si spaventa facilmente! No?


no. però...........


----------



## zanna (23 Giugno 2014)

Disperso ha detto:


> no. *però...........*


Ecco ora è decisamente meglio ... ogni singolo punto che hai digitato


----------



## free (23 Giugno 2014)

Disperso ha detto:


> ci sarebbero di mezzo delle proprietà, non so se sarebbe il caso il fai da te. comunque ti ringrazio, sei gentile a darmi informazioni. e non ti sto prendendo in giro



anche la bimba minore d'età, per cui l'eventuale accordo da omologare deve essere approvato anche dal pm
ma non è difficile, se c'è la volontà comune di trovare soluzioni


----------



## Calimero (23 Giugno 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> Ecco ora è decisamente meglio ... ogni singolo punto che hai digitato


denota la mia strizza?


----------



## free (23 Giugno 2014)

Disperso ha detto:


> ammettilo. sei un'amica di mia moglie
> :carneval:


ma perchè?

vabbè poi tua moglie mica è un mostro, ne avrà di amiche:smile:


----------



## zanna (23 Giugno 2014)

Disperso ha detto:


> denota la mia strizza?


No ... denota una sorta di perplessità, di titubanza ... non conosci la materia direttamente ma puoi immaginare come la questione sia tutt'altro che semplice ... occhio Dispy


----------



## Calimero (23 Giugno 2014)

free ha detto:


> anche la bimba minore d'età, per cui l'eventuale accordo da omologare deve essere approvato anche dal pm
> ma non è difficile, se c'è la volontà comune di trovare soluzioni


Non credo ci sarebbero problemi su C. do per scontato che mia moglie è una donna perbene e ragionevole. però si è scopata il vicino. 
meglio un avvocato, nel caso in cui


----------



## Calimero (23 Giugno 2014)

free ha detto:


> ma perchè?
> 
> vabbè poi tua moglie mica è un mostro, ne avrà di amiche:smile:


certo. mia moglie è una donna e una persona meravigliosa. ma, come sopra, si è scopata il viciino


----------



## Calimero (23 Giugno 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Prima di andare da un avvocato, potreste tentare la strada della terapia di coppia. Capire perchè ti ha tradito, perchè ti ha tradito così... verificare se è una strada senza ritorno...
> 
> Dall'avvocato ci vai quando è sicuro che è finita.
> 
> Adesso non mi sembra il caso di mettere altra carne al fuoco.


mi informo. la terapia di coppia va bene se c'è un problema. e il problema non c'è, se non per il piccolo particolare che si è scopata un altro. come ho già detto se si è voluta togliere uno sfizio non c'è bisogno di un terapista. serve solo che io decida se voglio stare con una donna che manda tutto all'aria per uno sfizio. e se è cambiata nel tempo e non è più la donna che io ho sposato e con cui ho passato quasi metà della  mia vita  serve solo decidere se io voglio stare con questa nuova donna. Non abbiamo problemi di comunicazione, nè sessuali, nè comportamentali.Non ci facciamo del male e siamo molto uniti. metti tutto questo al passato. serve solo che io decida che rimanga al presente. e non mi serve un terapista per questo.
ci ho anche pensato,ma non ne abbiamo bisogno


----------



## Calimero (23 Giugno 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Quindi tu pensi che sia andata con l'altro solo per egoismo personale e non perchè ci fosse qualche problema, non palese, tra voi due?.......
> 
> Comunque non è che il terapista risolve problemi. Anche parlare di terapia di coppia è improprio, ormai è entrato nella terminologia comune.
> 
> ...


di fondo, in effetti, sono un po scettico.


----------



## sienne (23 Giugno 2014)

Ciao

cosa è uno sfizio? ... 


sienne


----------



## Calimero (23 Giugno 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> cosa è uno sfizio? ...
> 
> ...


uno sfizio è una voglia  che si ha. generalmente frivola


----------



## sienne (23 Giugno 2014)

Disperso ha detto:


> uno sfizio è una voglia  che si ha. generalmente frivola



Ciao

una leggera crisi dei quarant'anni? Forse?

Perché se fosse una donna da desideri / voglie "capricciose",
te ne saresti reso conto ... certi modi, non sbucano dall'oggi al domani ... 


credo ...


sienne


----------



## Carola (23 Giugno 2014)

Scusate ma io se dice il vero ossia che tutto procedeva bene pur con i litigi che normalmente si hanno ..be io lo capisco scusate eccome

Ha spiegato molto bene 
Non butti tutto nel cesso x una  scopata
E mancotrattasi del lo scivolone di una volta .. X 3 mesi cazzo!

Lo dico io che ho tradito e ho sbagliato ma non
c'era ne sesso ne condivisione ne a momenti convivenza (  lui dal lun al ven via)

Avessi avuto il matrimonio dell inizio ...potevo mettere in conto una scopata x sfizio forse... di una sbandata di una volta x attrazione sia mia che sua durante le trasferte le cene vai a sapere 
Presente il film last night???

Siamo anche queste debolezze
Ma Non sbandi x tre mesi

Se no mi dici che ogni tanto gradisci farlo Fuori e ne parliamo

Io penso cosi

Ripeto se davvero c era tutto
Mi suona strano che una donna come la descrive lui intelligebte perda la brocca se è soddisfatta e per più volte 
Li ti piace punto e te ne freghi 
E allora ha motivo di dire che si tratta di Una donna che lui non conosce

Disperso sei sicuro che snche lei giudicasse il vs rapporto cosi ?

Perché gli uomini scusa ma ci arrivano in ultima battuta spesso a capire che non andava poi cosi bene 
Degli eterni bambinoni ma lo dico con tenerezza non spregiò

Non saresti il primo caso.


----------



## Carola (23 Giugno 2014)

Poi con il vicino
Che conosce
Che loConosce

Ma dai .

A meno che lui in qualche modo non sanasse qualche cosa di importante


----------



## Carola (23 Giugno 2014)

Insomma 
Vale pena capire bene per C.

Assolutissimamente 

Però lui lo capisco 

Io non sarei in grado di perdonare a meno Che non avessi a mia volta indubbie colpe

Sarò drastica non so.


----------



## Hellseven (23 Giugno 2014)

A me queste cose di scoparsi i vicini di casa, le mogli o fidanzate dei migliori amici, e porcate simili mi fanno abbastanza preoccupare perchè nascondono un retrogusto di violenza subdola, cattiveria e desiderio di annulare il tradito che secondo me vanno ben oltre il mero desiderio di trovarsi un'amante ....


----------



## Eratò (23 Giugno 2014)

Disperso ha detto:


> ci sarebbero di mezzo delle proprietà, non so se sarebbe il caso il fai da te. comunque ti ringrazio, sei gentile a darmi informazioni. e non ti sto prendendo in giro


fai bene ad informarti.e piu complicato di quello che sembra...


----------



## Nocciola (23 Giugno 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> A me queste cose di scoparsi i vicini di casa, le mogli o fidanzate dei migliori amici, e porcate simili mi fanno abbastanza preoccupare perchè nascondono un retrogusto di violenza subdola, cattiveria e desiderio di annulare il tradito che secondo me vanno ben oltre il mero desiderio di trovarsi un'amante ....


Per ovvi motivi non posso essre d'accordo


----------



## Calimero (23 Giugno 2014)

Carola ha detto:


> Scusate ma io se dice il vero ossia che tutto procedeva bene pur con i litigi che normalmente si hanno ..be io lo capisco scusate eccome
> 
> Ha spiegato molto bene
> Non butti tutto nel cesso x una  scopata
> ...


si anche lei giudica e giudicava il nostro rapporto nel mio stesso modo. ed è questo che mi brucia di più.


----------



## Hellseven (23 Giugno 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Per ovvi motivi non posso essre d'accordo


C'è ovviamente una BELLA DIFFERENZA, grande così, tra l'innamorarsi lentamente di una persona che pian piano comprendiamo essere entrata nel nostro cuore e accettare le avances del vicino arrapato e in cerca di scopate usa & getta . Ovviamente :smile:


----------



## Calimero (23 Giugno 2014)

mi ha chiamato e invitato a casa domani sera a vedere la partita con C. e dopo cenare con loro. ho accettato.sarebbe la prima volta che passeremmo del tempo tutti e 3 insieme da soli.


----------



## Nocciola (23 Giugno 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> C'è ovviamente una BELLA DIFFERENZA, grande così, tra l'innamorarsi lentamente di una persona che pian piano comprendiamo essere entrata nel nostro cuore e accettare le avances del vicino arrapato e in cerca di scopate usa & getta . Ovviamente :smile:


E c'é anche la sana via di mezzo. Frequentare un uomo conosciuto da entrambi e scoprirsi a desiderarlo ed essere desiderata. In tutto questo l'umiliare mio marito o non so cosa altro avevi scritto non c'entra davvero nulla
E non sappiamo se la moglie di Disperso abbia accettato avances dal vicino di casa o si sia lentamente trovata a provare attrazione


----------



## Hellseven (23 Giugno 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> E c'é anche la sana via di mezzo. Frequentare un uomo conosciuto da entrambi e scoprirsi a desiderarlo ed essere desiderata. In tutto questo l'umiliare mio marito o non so cosa altro avevi scritto non c'entra davvero nulla


Per la verità non so perchè personalizzi, - e lo dico in assoluta sincerità - perché
a) parlavo in generale, non del tuo caso
b) mi riferivo al caso sottoposto nel thread che mi pare molto diverso da quello che hai vissuto tu
3) ho puntualizzato che c'è ua abisso tra l'innamorarsi e il togliersi uno sfizio
4) non posso però non ribadire che secondo me il mondo è un posto molto grande e che comunque magari una storia potrebbe essere meglio trovarsela senza compromettere rapporti vicino a noi, tutto qui. Il che nonsotante la simpatia e la stima che nutro per te, tenderei a ribadire. :smile:


----------



## spleen (23 Giugno 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Per la verità non so perchè personalizzi, - e lo dico in assoluta sincerità - perché
> a) parlavo in generale, non del tuo caso
> b) mi riferivo al caso sottoposto nel thread che mi pare molto diverso da quello che hai vissuto tu
> 3) ho puntualizzato che c'è ua abisso tra l'innamorarsi e il togliersi uno sfizio
> 4) non posso però non ribadire che secondo me il mondo è un posto molto grande e che comunque magari *una storia potrebbe essere meglio trovarsela senza compromettere rapporti vicino a noi, tutto qui*. Il che nonsotante la simpatia e la stima che nutro per te, tenderei a ribadire. :smile:


Non c'entra niente, nella maggioranza dei casi uno non decide proprio nulla, in certe situazioni uno ci si trova senza sciegliere i particolari.


----------



## Carola (23 Giugno 2014)

Si
Innamorarsi non ha colpe credo temo

Però lo dici

Non scopi con marito o moglie di un amico senza lasciare il tuo partner e continuando a frequentarti

E dai
Non si giustifica questo x me anche se è un amore 
A maggior ragione oserei dire

Perché non dirlo?


----------



## Hellseven (23 Giugno 2014)

spleen ha detto:


> Non c'entra niente, *nella maggioranza dei casi uno non decide proprio nulla*, in certe situazioni uno ci si trova senza sciegliere i particolari.


Eh no, caro Spleen, alla fine decidere se cacciare o meno l'uccello dalla patta dei calzoni è un gesto dannatamente volontario:smile:
L'alibi no, perdonami.


----------



## Nocciola (23 Giugno 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Per la verità non so perchè personalizzi, - e lo dico in assoluta sincerità - perché
> a) parlavo in generale, non del tuo caso
> b) mi riferivo al caso sottoposto nel thread che mi pare molto diverso da quello che hai vissuto tu
> 3) ho puntualizzato che c'è ua abisso tra l'innamorarsi e il togliersi uno sfizio
> 4) non posso però non ribadire che secondo me il mondo è un posto molto grande e che comunque magari una storia potrebbe essere meglio trovarsela senza compromettere rapporti vicino a noi, tutto qui. Il che nonsotante la simpatia e la stima che nutro per te, tenderei a ribadire. :smile:


Lo so che non ti riferivi a me ma quando leggo che scoparsi il vicino significa voler umiliare o non ricordo le parole esatte, avendo vissuto io una storia così ti dico che è una cazzata.
Tu parli di trovarsela in un altro posto, questo vuol dire che decidi di tradire e ti scegli con chi tradire in quel caso sono d'accordo con te. C'é a che chi non si sveglia una mattina con l'idea di tradire. La moglie di Disperso puó semplicemente aver frequentato questa persona per i più disparati motivi e poi esserne attratta e non aver resistito.
E come lei mille altre.


----------



## Nocciola (23 Giugno 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Eh no, caro Spleen, alla fine decidere se cacciare o meno l'uccello dalla patta dei calzoni è un gesto dannatamente volontario:smile:
> L'alibi no, perdonami.


Questo lo quoto ma non penso che intendesse questo.
Non scegli di chi essere attratto, il passare ai fatti é una scelta


----------



## spleen (23 Giugno 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Questo lo quoto ma non penso che intendesse questo.
> Non scegli di chi essere attratto, il passare ai fatti é una scelta


Intendevo proprio questo, non possiamo sciegliere da chi essere attratti (purtroppo), possiamo però sciegliere se dare seguito alla cosa, nella prima fase la razionalità c'entra poco nella seconda si, insieme alla nostra forza di carattere.


----------



## Carola (23 Giugno 2014)

Però io dico perché non dirlo
Se di amore si tratta
Doloroso ecc 
Ma proprio in virtù di quell amore di prima 
Perché un conto e saperlo
Un conto scoprirlo

Io vorrei sapere
Molti so no


----------



## spleen (23 Giugno 2014)

Carola ha detto:


> Però io dico perché non dirlo
> Se di amore si tratta
> Doloroso ecc
> Ma proprio in virtù di quell amore di prima
> ...


amore per il marito,.... non amore, attrazione per un altro. Nessuno ha la risposta in tasca per questa cosa, forse è solo la natura che ci ha plasmati così, ma è un dato di fatto. Queste cose purtroppo succedono.


----------



## Nocciola (23 Giugno 2014)

Carola ha detto:


> Però io dico perché non dirlo
> Se di amore si tratta
> Doloroso ecc
> Ma proprio in virtù di quell amore di prima
> ...


Amore verso chi?
Non ho capito


----------



## Nocciola (23 Giugno 2014)

spleen ha detto:


> amore per il marito,.... non amore, attrazione per un altro. Nessuno ha la risposta in tasca per questa cosa, forse è solo la natura che ci ha plasmati così, ma è un dato di fatto. Queste cose purtroppo succedono.


Va bé riquoto


----------



## Carola (23 Giugno 2014)

Parlavo nel caso di innamorarsi di un altro
O ricacci sta cosa
O contessi cosa provi  al marito 
O la vivi non dici nulla lo tieni x te tradisci e punto

Se io fossi la tradita preferirei la seconda opzione 

Almeno comprenderei
Non mi sentirei presa x il culo in caso di scoperta

Nel caso di dispi capisco che se si è trattato di scopata di una volta potrebbe capire 
Reiterata o provi  delle cose e ci soffro ma capisco 
O lo fai x sfizio e allora non ti conosco più 

Più o meno dovrei spiegarmi meglio ma non ho più tempo


----------



## Horny (24 Giugno 2014)

*Per me*

Hai fatto stra bene a chiamare avvocato


----------



## Horny (24 Giugno 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> A me queste cose di scoparsi i vicini di casa, le mogli o fidanzate dei migliori amici, e porcate simili mi fanno abbastanza preoccupare perchè nascondono un retrogusto di violenza subdola, cattiveria e desiderio di annulare il tradito che secondo me vanno ben oltre il mero desiderio di trovarsi un'amante ....


questo da a pensare, in effetti.


----------



## danny (24 Giugno 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Lo so che non ti riferivi a me ma quando leggo che scoparsi il vicino significa voler umiliare o non ricordo le parole esatte, avendo vissuto io una storia così ti dico che è una cazzata.
> Tu parli di trovarsela in un altro posto, questo vuol dire che decidi di tradire e ti scegli con chi tradire in quel caso sono d'accordo con te. C'é a che chi non si sveglia una mattina con l'idea di tradire. La moglie di Disperso puó semplicemente aver frequentato questa persona per i più disparati motivi e poi esserne attratta e non aver resistito.
> E come lei mille altre.


:up:


----------



## danny (24 Giugno 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> A me queste cose di scoparsi i vicini di casa, le mogli o fidanzate dei migliori amici, e porcate simili mi fanno abbastanza preoccupare perchè nascondono un retrogusto di *violenza* subdola, cattiveria e desiderio di annulare il tradito che secondo me vanno ben oltre il mero desiderio di trovarsi un'amante ....


Ma no, non confondiamo la violenza con l'indifferenza. 
Semplicemente chi ha un'altra relazone non si pone il problema.
Capita l'occasione in un particolare momento della sua vita e se la prende.
Non è cattiveria: questa implicherebbe la volontà di far male al tradito.
Cosa che non esiste.
E' un pensare a se stessi. 
Almeno, questo è quello che mi ricordo di me quando ebbi una relazione parallela una ventina d'anni fa.


----------



## Eratò (24 Giugno 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Ma no, non confondiamo la violenza con l'indifferenza.
> Semplicemente chi ha un'altra relazone non si pone il problema.
> Capita l'occasione in un particolare momento della sua vita e se la prende.
> Non è cattiveria: questa implicherebbe la volontà di far male al tradito.
> ...


ma anche qui vale la regola:non generalizziamo.ci sta chi tradisce anche per umiliare,e una reazione inconsapevole,non razionale.prendo come esempio la mia di esperienza.lui confesso che voleva farmi violenza,voleva vendicarsi facendomi tutto il male possibile,umiliarmi a tutti i livelli e non aveva sensi di colpa percio che scelse proprio lei.e ci e riuscito a farmi titto il male possibile immaginabile


----------



## Nocciola (24 Giugno 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> ma anche qui vale la regola:non generalizziamo.ci sta chi tradisce anche per umiliare,e una reazione inconsapevole,non razionale.prendo come esempio la mia di esperienza.lui confesso che voleva farmi violenza,voleva vendicarsi facendomi tutto il male possibile,umiliarmi a tutti i livelli e non aveva sensi di colpa percio che scelse proprio lei.e ci e riuscito a farmi titto il male possibile immaginabile


Questo è tremendo. Davanti a parole come queste come si puô ricostruire ?


----------



## Eratò (24 Giugno 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Questo è tremendo. Davanti a parole come queste come si puô ricostruire ?


Lo so.Infatti io non riesco a perdonare.Lui mi ha confessato tutto questo con le lacrime agli occhi,dicendo che e stato un mostro,un pazzo...ma che mi ama piu che mai.Ma dopo tutto questo io non credo piu a niente e a nessuno.Non so nemmeno io spiegare come mi sento nei suoi confronti...affetto e disprezzo in proporzioni variabili ogni giorno


----------



## Apollonia (24 Giugno 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Ma no, non confondiamo la violenza con l'indifferenza.
> Semplicemente chi ha un'altra relazone non si pone il problema.
> Capita l'occasione in un particolare momento della sua vita e se la prende.
> *Non è cattiveria: questa implicherebbe la volontà di far male al tradito.*
> ...


E se fosse un far male inconscio? Io penso che mio marito volesse punirmi...


----------



## zanna (24 Giugno 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> Lo so.Infatti io non riesco a perdonare.Lui mi ha confessato tutto questo con le lacrime agli occhi,dicendo che e stato un mostro,un pazzo...ma che mi ama piu che mai.Ma dopo tutto questo io non credo piu a niente e a nessuno.Non so nemmeno io spiegare come mi sento nei suoi confronti...affetto e disprezzo in proporzioni variabili ogni giorno


Un :abbraccio:grande come una casa ... solo questo posso ...


----------



## Eratò (24 Giugno 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> Un :abbraccio:grande come una casa ... solo questo posso ...


... non e poco un abbraccio cosi grande lupetto e a me mi fa bene.grazie


----------



## zanna (24 Giugno 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Ma no, non confondiamo *la violenza con l'indifferenza*.
> Semplicemente chi ha un'altra relazone non si pone il problema.
> Capita l'occasione in un particolare momento della sua vita e se la prende.
> *Non è cattiveria: questa implicherebbe la volontà di far male al tradito*.
> ...


Mah il rischio di passare il limite molto labile di tali "sentimenti" è reale e non penso che sia chiaro ai traditori. Il problema è semmai come "giudicano" i traditi ... sicuramente con molta meno indulgenza poi parliamoci chiaro è e resta una violenza pure fisica se vogliamo ... non lascia segni visibili esternamente ma dentro è un delirio 



Apollonia ha detto:


> E se fosse un far male inconscio? Io penso che mio marito volesse punirmi...


Magari inconsciamente ma può essere ...


----------



## Apollonia (24 Giugno 2014)

Disperso, anch'io sono andata da un avvocato, circa un mese dopo la scoperta. Ero quasi decisa a separami, ma ho trovato un avvocato che contro il suo interesse mi disse di ripensar i EMI racconto un po' di episodi che le erano successi. Poi le telefonai ancora a marzo, ma anche li mi dissuase. Volevo comunque non essere impreparata all'evento, nel caso fosse successo. Mio marito non lo sa, e glielo dirò a tempo e debito.
Mi e' sembrato di capire che sei nella fase di cercare di capire. Sei stato molto bravo. Io dopo un mese ero nel dolore pieno.
E, se mi posso permettere, vai a casa a vedere la partita con tua figlia e tua moglie. Dobbiamo dimostrare di essere più intelligenti di loro. Buona fortuna!


----------



## Nocciola (24 Giugno 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> Mah il rischio di passare il limite molto labile di tali "sentimenti" è reale e non penso che sia chiaro ai traditori. Il problema è *semmai come "giudicano" i traditi *... sicuramente con molta meno indulgenza poi parliamoci chiaro è e resta una violenza pure fisica se vogliamo ... non lascia segni visibili esternamente ma dentro è un delirio



Mi spieghi, se ti va


----------



## free (24 Giugno 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Ma no, non confondiamo la violenza con l'indifferenza.
> Semplicemente chi ha un'altra relazone non si pone il problema.
> Capita l'occasione in un particolare momento della sua vita e se la prende.
> Non è cattiveria: questa implicherebbe la volontà di far male al tradito.
> ...


quoto
e poi il traditore pensa di non essere scoperto, quindi che tutto rimanga completamente ignoto al tradito


----------



## Apollonia (24 Giugno 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> Mah il rischio di passare il limite molto labile di tali "sentimenti" è reale e non penso che sia chiaro ai traditori. Il problema è semmai come "giudicano" i traditi ... sicuramente con molta meno indulgenza poi parliamoci chiaro è e resta una violenza pure fisica se vogliamo ... non lascia segni visibili esternamente ma dentro è un delirio


Infatti, secondo me il tradimento e una violenza dell'anima. E lascia un segno indelebile. E dolorosissimo.
sgrat, sgrat!


----------



## zanna (24 Giugno 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Mi spieghi, se ti va


E' difficile farfy ... è un binario multiplo giudichi prima loro con tutto quello che puoi ben immaginare, poi giudichi te stesso/a con tutto quello che puoi ben immaginare poi ti evolvi e giudichi la coppia nel suo insieme prima e dopo ... poi o decidi o entri in un loop e continui a macerarti. A volte l'altra parte da una mano a volte (quando magari è nato nostro malgrado qualcosa di "importante") no ... e te continui a scavare a cercare risposte o il famoso senso a quello che è "capitato" ... poi mettici i figli, il senso di responsabilità, in qualche caso i rimpianti e l'invidia per quello che ai loro occhi è "bello" e che dopo un pò appare per assurdo pure a noi "meglio" di come eravamo ... e li o resisti anche quando non hai più energie ascoltando una voce dentro che ti dice non mollare o stramazzi. Mi starò Ultimizzando?


----------



## zanna (24 Giugno 2014)

Apollonia ha detto:


> Infatti, secondo me il tradimento e una violenza dell'anima. E lascia un segno indelebile. E dolorosissimo.
> *sgrat, sgrat!*


Alla prossima te la cionco la zampetta :incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:


----------



## Calimero (24 Giugno 2014)

Apollonia ha detto:


> Disperso, anch'io sono andata da un avvocato, circa un mese dopo la scoperta. Ero quasi decisa a separami, ma ho trovato un avvocato che contro il suo interesse mi disse di ripensar i EMI racconto un po' di episodi che le erano successi. Poi le telefonai ancora a marzo, ma anche li mi dissuase. Volevo comunque non essere impreparata all'evento, nel caso fosse successo. Mio marito non lo sa, e glielo dirò a tempo e debito.
> Mi e' sembrato di capire che sei nella fase di cercare di capire. Sei stato molto bravo. Io dopo un mese ero nel dolore pieno.
> E, se mi posso permettere, vai a casa a vedere la partita con tua figlia e tua moglie. Dobbiamo dimostrare di essere più intelligenti di loro. Buona fortuna!


probabilmente non lascio trasparire la mia sofferenza. mi manca moltissimo. mi sveglio nel cuore della notte cercando la. a volte la sera seguo il filo dei miei pensieri e mi capita di cercarla per parlarle o chiederle un consiglio. una notte mi sono svegliato e l'ho chiamata per nome perché ero convinto fosse lì. come se un pezzo di me fosse stato staccato


----------



## Minerva (24 Giugno 2014)

pantera, terranova, lupo, tigre...questo forum è uno zoo


----------



## Nicka (24 Giugno 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> pantera, terranova, lupo, tigre...questo forum è uno zoo


C'è flora e fauna!


----------



## Eratò (24 Giugno 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> E' difficile farfy ... è un binario multiplo giudichi prima loro con tutto quello che puoi ben immaginare, poi giudichi te stesso/a con tutto quello che puoi ben immaginare poi ti evolvi e giudichi la coppia nel suo insieme prima e dopo ... poi o decidi o entri in un loop e continui a macerarti. A volte l'altra parte da una mano a volte (quando magari è nato nostro malgrado qualcosa di "importante") no ... e te continui a scavare a cercare risposte o il famoso senso a quello che è "capitato" ... poi mettici i figli, il senso di responsabilità, in qualche caso i rimpianti e l'invidia per quello che ai loro occhi è "bello" e che dopo un pò appare per assurdo pure a noi "meglio" di come eravamo ... e li o resisti anche quando non hai più energie ascoltando una voce dentro che ti dice non mollare o stramazzi. Mi starò Ultimizzando?


io non so spiegarmi cosi bene.sara che peggio di quello che m'ha fatto lui non sarebbe stato capace neanche il mio peggior nemico.e il sogno l'avevo visto me lo ricordo bene,mi svegliai sudata e terrorizzata,lo raccontai a lui e lui mi rispose che ero io che mi ero ossessionata....porca paletta,brutta giornata oggi.


----------



## free (24 Giugno 2014)

Disperso ha detto:


> probabilmente non lascio trasparire la mia sofferenza. mi manca moltissimo. mi sveglio nel cuore della notte cercando la. a volte la sera seguo il filo dei miei pensieri e mi capita di cercarla per parlarle o chiederle un consiglio. una notte mi sono svegliato e l'ho chiamata per nome perché ero convinto fosse lì. come se un pezzo di me fosse stato staccato



osti, e allora stai molto attento a non tirarti la zappa sui piedi!


----------



## Calimero (24 Giugno 2014)

free ha detto:


> osti, e allora stai molto attento a non tirarti la zappa sui piedi!


Free io non la voglio un'altra donna. Non la voglio una che per scopare con uno mette a repentaglio una famiglia felice. Felice. Non la voglioooooooooo
a costo di soffrire peggio di adesso.


----------



## Nocciola (24 Giugno 2014)

Disperso ha detto:


> Free io non la voglio un'altra donna. Non la voglio una che per scopare con uno mette a repentaglio una famiglia felice. Felice. Non la voglioooooooooo
> a costo di soffrire peggio di adesso.


nessuno la vuole probabilmente
Ma lei non è solo questo. Lei è tutto quello che ti è sempre piaciuto e ti ha fatto innamorare
Poi è anche quella egoista che ha perso la testa per un altro.
Ora devi mettere, secondo me, sul piatto della bilancia, quello che avevate e quello che ha fatto. Dopo tanti anni sei sicuro che pesa dalla parte di quello che ha fatto?


----------



## Apollonia (24 Giugno 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> Alla prossima te la cionco la zampetta :incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:


Guarda che fra un lupo e una tigre, la zampata la da la tigre!:mrgreen:
Ma, come tutti i felini, e' capace di tirare indietro le unghie e fare la carezzina  con i cuscinetti morbidi morbidi.
Vedi tu!


----------



## free (24 Giugno 2014)

Disperso ha detto:


> Free io non la voglio un'altra donna. Non la voglio una che per scopare con uno mette a repentaglio una famiglia felice. Felice. Non la voglioooooooooo
> a costo di soffrire peggio di adesso.



mi dispiace caro amico, tuttavia ti consiglio di non perdere il contatto con la realtà per inseguire pensieri evanescenti
l'unica felicità possibile è quella reale, secondo me


----------



## zanna (24 Giugno 2014)

free ha detto:


> mi dispiace caro amico, tuttavia *ti consiglio di non perdere il contatto con la realtà per inseguire pensieri evanescenti*
> l'unica felicità possibile è quella reale, secondo me


----------



## spleen (24 Giugno 2014)

Disperso ha detto:


> probabilmente non lascio trasparire la mia sofferenza. mi manca moltissimo. mi sveglio nel cuore della notte cercando la. a volte la sera seguo il filo dei miei pensieri e mi capita di cercarla per parlarle o chiederle un consiglio. una notte mi sono svegliato e l'ho chiamata per nome perché ero convinto fosse lì. come se un pezzo di me fosse stato staccato


Pensa che molto probabilmente anche a lei sta succedendo la stessa cosa, lo so, non aiuta molto ma è così.


----------



## Hellseven (24 Giugno 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Ma no, non confondiamo la violenza con l'indifferenza.
> Semplicemente chi ha un'altra relazone non si pone il problema.
> Capita l'occasione in un particolare momento della sua vita e se la prende.
> *Non è cattiveria: questa implicherebbe la volontà di far male al tradito.
> ...


Ne sei proprio certo, danny?


----------



## danny (24 Giugno 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Ne sei proprio certo, danny?



No, in alcuni casi, no.
Non è questo il caso, però.
Lei non voleva farsi scoprire...


----------



## Hellseven (24 Giugno 2014)

danny ha detto:


> No, in alcuni casi, no.
> Non è questo il caso, però.
> Lei non voleva farsi scoprire...


Ok, non ne dubito.
Ma di solito io parlo per linee generali nel senso che - e vale anche rispetto ad alcuni post in cui altri utenti possono aver frainteso le mie parole - confesso di non leggere sempre tutto con attenzione.
A dire: se leggo una cosa che mi colpisce magari la commento, ma spesso non ho la minima idea del pregresso contesto argomentativo in cui viene ad inerirsi.
Vi prego di essere quindi tolleranti, grazie


----------



## Diletta (24 Giugno 2014)

danny ha detto:


> No, in alcuni casi, no.
> Non è questo il caso, però.
> Lei non voleva farsi scoprire...




In tutti quei casi (quindi quasi tutti) in cui si fanno i sotterfugi per non farsi scoprire non c'è la volontà di far soffrire.
Questo mi sembra lapalissiano!


----------



## Calimero (24 Giugno 2014)

free ha detto:


> mi dispiace caro amico, tuttavia ti consiglio di non perdere il contatto con la realtà per inseguire pensieri evanescenti
> l'unica felicità possibile è quella reale, secondo me


la nostra famiglia felice era reale. Non me la sono immaginata. qualunque cosa si possa dire


----------



## Hellseven (24 Giugno 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> *In tutti quei casi (quindi quasi tutti) in cui si fanno i sotterfugi per non farsi scoprire non c'è la volontà di far soffrire.*
> Questo mi sembra lapalissiano!


Scusa, quando è che due amanti clandestini non usano sotterfugi?


----------



## Nocciola (24 Giugno 2014)

Disperso ha detto:


> *la nostra famiglia felice era reale*. Non me la sono immaginata. qualunque cosa si possa dire


:up:


----------



## Diletta (24 Giugno 2014)

Disperso ha detto:


> la nostra famiglia felice era reale. Non me la sono immaginata. qualunque cosa si possa dire




Scusami Disperso se ora ti chiedo una cosa ovvia, che sicuramente hai già detto e ridetto...
Ma tua moglie che motivazioni ha dato di preciso?

Ne elenco alcune che mi vengono in mente, le più probabili:
1. voglia di sperimentare ciò che non si è sperimentato a suo tempo
2. sbandata/infatuazione o innamoramento per il tizio
3. voglia di novità, di trasgressione, di emozioni, perché si dice (da chi la fa) che viversi una storia sia bello e appagante.


Insisto sui motivi perché bisogna che saltino fuori e che siano più che fondati e convincenti (anche se sono parole grosse...).
Insomma, tua moglie ti appare ora come una sconosciuta, quindi devi avere tutte le risposte che meriti.
Si parte sempre dai motivi che hanno indotto a fare qualcosa, altrimenti non se ne parla nemmeno...è stato un piacere (per dire) e addio per sempre!


----------



## Diletta (24 Giugno 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Scusa, quando è che due amanti clandestini non usano sotterfugi?



Mi riferisco ai casi in cui un tradimento è usato come pretesto per cambiare vita, i sotterfugi hanno vita breve perché non c'è motivo perché ci siano, o ci si fa beccare apposta, o quasi.


----------



## Hellseven (24 Giugno 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> Mi riferisco ai casi in cui un tradimento è usato come pretesto per cambiare vita, i sotterfugi hanno vita breve perché non c'è motivo perché ci siano, o ci si fa beccare apposta, o quasi.


Vero. Non avevo considerato questa eventualità. Che però è quasi "liberatoria"


----------



## disincantata (24 Giugno 2014)

free ha detto:


> quoto
> e poi il traditore pensa di non essere scoperto, quindi che tutto rimanga completamente ignoto al tradito


Infatti e' cosi.

Scoperti tendono a mentire minimizzare dimenticare.


----------



## disincantata (24 Giugno 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Scusa, quando è che due amanti clandestini non usano sotterfugi?


Lo stavo pensando pure io.

Anche perche'  piu'riescono a tenere segreta la relazione  piu' dura.

Se la piccolina di mio matito avesse voluto accontentarsi sarebbe ancora l'amante e le mie corna arriverebbero in paradiso.


----------



## disincantata (24 Giugno 2014)

danny ha detto:


> No, in alcuni casi, no.
> Non è questo il caso, però.
> Lei non voleva farsi scoprire...


E'  un aggravante per me.

Significa che la relazione sarebbe continuata x chissa'  quanto tempo.


----------



## danny (24 Giugno 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> E'  un aggravante per me.
> 
> Significa che la relazione sarebbe continuata x chissa'  quanto tempo.


Sarebbe durata finché non sarebbe finito qualcosa.
Ci si stufa anche dell'amante, prima o poi.
La questione temporale è relativa.
Può finire perché scoperta, può durare un po' di più perché celata.
Può durare per sempre, ma qui mi fermo, non riuscirei a capirlo.


----------



## Divì (24 Giugno 2014)

Disperso ha detto:


> probabilmente non lascio trasparire la mia sofferenza. mi manca moltissimo. mi sveglio nel cuore della notte cercando la. a volte la sera seguo il filo dei miei pensieri e mi capita di cercarla per parlarle o chiederle un consiglio. una notte mi sono svegliato e l'ho chiamata per nome perché ero convinto fosse lì. come se un pezzo di me fosse stato staccato


Leggi il libro di Recalcati, fidati. Racconta la tua storia. Ti aiutera'.

Io quando scoprii il tradimento ad agosto del 2013, anche se non ne sospettavo la "portata"  mi sono trovata in ginocchio davanti a lui a pregarlo in lacrime di non lasciarmi, cosa che non aveva nessuna intenzione di fare, ovvio, ma la sensazione di perdita che ho provato non mi si levera' di dosso mai piu'.

Il tuo dolore io lo sento benissimo, come sento quale mondo pensi di aver perso.


----------



## Divì (24 Giugno 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> E' difficile farfy ... è un binario multiplo giudichi prima loro con tutto quello che puoi ben immaginare, poi giudichi te stesso/a con tutto quello che puoi ben immaginare poi ti evolvi e giudichi la coppia nel suo insieme prima e dopo ... poi o decidi o entri in un loop e continui a macerarti. A volte l'altra parte da una mano a volte (quando magari è nato nostro malgrado qualcosa di "importante") no ... e te continui a scavare a cercare risposte o il famoso senso a quello che è "capitato" ... poi mettici i figli, il senso di responsabilità, in qualche caso i rimpianti e l'invidia per quello che ai loro occhi è "bello" e che dopo un pò appare per assurdo pure a noi "meglio" di come eravamo ... e li o resisti anche quando non hai più energie ascoltando una voce dentro che ti dice non mollare o stramazzi. Mi starò Ultimizzando?


Ti sei spiegato benissimo, e credo che molti di noi che hanno deciso di non mollare ci si ritrovino. Sono montagne russe emotive  e giostre che si mettono di fronte alla giostra degli amanti, al loro rilascio di endorfine, mentre noi ci si macera nel cortisolo he non fa altrettanto bene :smile:

Ma la mia domanda e': esiste una terza via tra il non mollare, ma senza gioia e il mollare stramazzando?

Insomma, esiste ancora un margine di felicita' per noi, che abbiamo avuto la sventura di avere dei compagni traditori ma pure pirla, incapaci di cantarsela da soli lasciandoci nella beata e felice ignoranza?
o ci tocchera' per tutta la vita rimbalzare come palline di un flipper tra emozioni contrastanti, ben condite di senso di responsabilita' che chissa' perche' tocca a noi?
Io la risposta ancora non ce l'ho. O meglio la sto cercando e quando mi sembra di essere prossima a sfiorarla (il nuovo amore), la donna ferita vuole il suo tributo di sangue e non vuole lasciarsi andare ad una ritrovata felcita'.


----------



## disincantata (24 Giugno 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Sarebbe durata finché non sarebbe finito qualcosa.
> Ci si stufa anche dell'amante, prima o poi.
> La questione temporale è relativa.
> Può finire perché scoperta, può durare un po' di più perché celata.
> Può durare per sempre, ma qui mi fermo, non riuscirei a capirlo.


Noi non rousciamo a capurlo ma gli amanti si.

Mio marito quasisei anni.

Una mia conoscente lo ha scoperto da un msg dopo 15 anni.

Un altra addirittira dopo quadi venti e ......lui aveva un figlio di14 dall'amante.

Mio marito suona in una sala sul Lago di Como frequentata  da due amanti trentennali. Innamoratissimi sembra ed inseparabili. Ballano 4 ore senza perdere un giro e sempre solo loro due ormai settantenni.

Troppo facile quando vengono scoperti raccontare balle.


----------



## Calimero (24 Giugno 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> Scusami Disperso se ora ti chiedo una cosa ovvia, che sicuramente hai già detto e ridetto...
> Ma tua moglie che motivazioni ha dato di preciso?
> 
> Ne elenco alcune che mi vengono in mente, le più probabili:
> ...


all'inizio mi ha detto che si sentiva poco apprezzata da me. lui le dava attenzioni e quindi alla fine ha ceduto. siccome non è vero che era poco apprezzata da me ma la realtà è che l'ho sempre riempita di attenzioni e di apprezzamenti. di pensieri ed è sempre stata al primo posto nei miei pensieri alla fine è venuto fuori che semplicemente le sono piaciute le sue attenzioni, è un belll'uomo e quindi., boom!
una banalità. capisci pure che riuscire a farsi una ragione di come si possa essere (io dico diventare) così superficiale da mettere a repentaglio una vita felice per, alla fine, uno sfizio non è semplice. voglio una donna che è diventata così? tu che dici?
comunque si. l'ho detto e ridetto:carneval::blank:


----------



## Apollonia (24 Giugno 2014)

Divina ha detto:


> Ti sei spiegato benissimo, e credo che molti di noi che hanno deciso di non mollare ci si ritrovino. Sono montagne russe emotive  e giostre che si mettono di fronte alla giostra degli amanti, al loro rilascio di endorfine, mentre noi ci si macera nel cortisolo he non fa altrettanto bene :smile:
> 
> Ma la mia domanda e': esiste una terza via tra il non mollare, ma senza gioia e il mollare stramazzando?
> 
> ...


Se qualcuno sa, per favore parli!!!!!
sono anch'io con questo dubbio amletico, ma di una cosa sono certissima: se non riuscirò a trovare "la felicità" , mollerò senza rimpianti o rimorsi.


----------



## zanna (24 Giugno 2014)

Divina ha detto:


> Ti sei spiegato benissimo, e credo che molti di noi che hanno deciso di non mollare ci si ritrovino. Sono montagne russe emotive  e giostre che si mettono di fronte alla giostra degli amanti, al loro rilascio di endorfine, mentre noi ci si macera nel cortisolo he non fa altrettanto bene :smile:
> 
> Ma la mia domanda e': esiste una terza via tra il non mollare, ma senza gioia e il mollare stramazzando?
> 
> ...


Che poi è felicità ... o rendere la pariglia? Francamente non lo so come non so come sia possibile che in una coppia ci sia la contemporanea presenza di un/una "martire" e di un/una "kamikaze" ... come è possibile che uno dei due ad un certo punto parta per la tangente in mancanza di "motivazioni valide" ... leggo tutti ma nessuno mi ha mai spiegato la "necessità impellente" di distruggere un rapporto ... dimenticando tutto quello che si è creato insieme ... dov'è l'errore di fondo? Nostro? Loro? Di entrambi? O è colpa sempre delle dannatissime circostanze? Come ho scritto tanto tempo fa io non ci sarei riuscito ... per viltà, per paura, per senso di responsabilità perchè non mi ha detto lo stesso @ o forse solo per amore? Boh ... pur avendo avuto delle opportunità ho declinato ... per tutto quello che eravamo ... già! eravamo ...


----------



## Nocciola (24 Giugno 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> Che poi è felicità ... o rendere la pariglia? Francamente non lo so come non so come sia possibile che in una coppia ci sia la contemporanea presenza di un/una "martire" e di un/una "kamikaze" ... come è possibile che uno dei due ad un certo punto parta per la tangente in mancanza di "motivazioni valide" ... leggo tutti ma nessuno mi ha mai spiegato la *"necessità impellente" di distruggere un rapporto *...* dimenticando tutto quello che si è creato insieme *... dov'è l'errore di fondo? Nostro? Loro? Di entrambi? O è colpa sempre delle dannatissime circostanze? Come ho scritto tanto tempo fa io non ci sarei riuscito ... per viltà, per paura, per senso di responsabilità perchè non mi ha detto lo stesso @? Boh ... pur avendo avuto delle opportunità ho declinato ... per tutto quello che eravamo ... già! eravamo ...


Ma sei sicuro che ci sia questa necessità? Sei certo che chi tradisce dimentica tutto?
Per il resto Non ci sei riuscito per quei motivi o può anche essere perchè non è capitata sul tuo cammino la persona che ti ha fatto capitolare.


----------



## disincantata (24 Giugno 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> Che poi è felicità ... o rendere la pariglia? Francamente non lo so come non so come sia possibile che in una coppia ci sia la contemporanea presenza di un/una "martire" e di un/una "kamikaze" ... come è possibile che uno dei due ad un certo punto parta per la tangente in mancanza di "motivazioni valide" ... leggo tutti ma nessuno mi ha mai spiegato la "necessità impellente" di distruggere un rapporto ... dimenticando tutto quello che si è creato insieme ... dov'è l'errore di fondo? Nostro? Loro? Di entrambi? O è colpa sempre delle dannatissime circostanze? Come ho scritto tanto tempo fa io non ci sarei riuscito ... per viltà, per paura, per senso di responsabilità perchè non mi ha detto lo stesso @ o forse solo per amore? Boh ... pur avendo avuto delle opportunità ho declinato ... per tutto quello che eravamo ... già! eravamo ...


Come mi piacerebbe ti rispondesse mio marito!


----------



## zanna (24 Giugno 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma sei sicuro che ci sia questa necessità? Sei certo che chi tradisce dimentica tutto?
> *Per il resto Non ci sei riuscito per quei motivi o può anche essere perchè non è capitata sul tuo cammino la persona che ti ha fatto capitolare*.


No non ne sono certo ... resta il fatto che io non dimentico ...  
Per il neretto l'ho ammesso io stesso " ... _perchè non mi ha detto lo stesso @_ ..."


----------



## disincantata (24 Giugno 2014)

Apollonia ha detto:


> Se qualcuno sa, per favore parli!!!!!
> sono anch'io con questo dubbio amletico, ma di una cosa sono certissima: se non riuscirò a trovare "la felicità" , mollerò senza rimpianti o rimorsi.


Mi dispiace scriverlo ma, avendola provata, ritengo impossibile dopo un tradimento ritornare ad essere altrettanto  felici.

Si puo' stare bene. Godere di momenti belli.

Ma la felicita'  quella vera avra sempre davanti al  sole  unao piu' nuvole.

Niente sara' piu' come prima e sono palle che potrebbe essere anche meglio.

meglio individualmente si ma non come.coppia.


----------



## Brunetta (24 Giugno 2014)

Divina ha detto:


> Ti sei spiegato benissimo, e credo che molti di noi che hanno deciso di non mollare ci si ritrovino. Sono montagne russe emotive  e giostre che si mettono di fronte alla giostra degli amanti, al loro rilascio di endorfine, mentre noi ci si macera nel cortisolo he non fa altrettanto bene :smile:
> 
> Ma la mia domanda e': esiste una terza via tra il non mollare, ma senza gioia e il mollare stramazzando?
> 
> ...


Perché si mente ai genitori?
Perché si vuole andare nel posto x e loro non vorrebbero per una serie di ottime ragioni che conosciamo. 
Però nel posto x ci vogliamo andare perché immaginiamo che possa essere un'esperienza divertente e ci sentiremmo di rinunciare a qualcosa che a noi piacerebbe per ragioni che non sono nostre. Basta inventare una balla credibile e saremo tutti contenti.
E' lo stesso motivo per cui si tradisce: si vuole fare una cosa divertente per sé e che l'altro non accetterebbe. Se non lo saprà mai tutto andrà bene.


----------



## Nocciola (24 Giugno 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> No non ne sono certo ... *resta il fatto che io non dimentico *...
> Per il neretto l'ho ammesso io stesso " ... _perchè non mi ha detto lo stesso @_ ..."


Direi che è tuo diritto

Non avevo capito @ :smile:


----------



## Divì (24 Giugno 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> Che poi è felicità ... o rendere la pariglia? Francamente non lo so come non so come sia possibile che in una coppia ci sia la contemporanea presenza di un/una "martire" e di un/una "kamikaze" ... come è possibile che uno dei due ad un certo punto parta per la tangente in mancanza di "motivazioni valide" ... leggo tutti ma nessuno mi ha mai spiegato la "necessità impellente" di distruggere un rapporto ... dimenticando tutto quello che si è creato insieme ... dov'è l'errore di fondo? Nostro? Loro? Di entrambi? O è colpa sempre delle dannatissime circostanze? Come ho scritto tanto tempo fa io non ci sarei riuscito ... per viltà, per paura, per senso di responsabilità perchè non mi ha detto lo stesso @ o forse solo per amore? Boh ... pur avendo avuto delle opportunità ho declinato ... per tutto quello che eravamo ... già! eravamo ...


Io intendevo "ritrovata felicita'" con la persona amata.... Un nuovo amore con il "vecchio" compagno. Poi si', il tributo di sangue richiesto e' sangue di entrambi: per dire, ma se io torno ad essere felice con lui, sara' felice anche lui, e invece io voglio che PAGHI, anche a costo di non essere piu' felice nemmeno io .... Che la peso come te e non voglio tradire.


----------



## Calimero (24 Giugno 2014)

vado a godermi la partita. spero sará godibile anche stare a casa. Con C. lo sarà di sicuro. il resto,boh.
buona serata e forza azzurri!!!!
ma uno che si chiama immobile potrà fare degli scatti sulla fascia?:mexican:


----------



## Nocciola (24 Giugno 2014)

Disperso ha detto:


> vado a godermi la partita. spero sará godibile anche stare a casa. Con C. lo sarà di sicuro. il resto,boh.
> buona serata e forza azzurri!!!!
> ma uno che si chiama immobile potrà fare degli scatti sulla fascia?:mexican:


Io la vedo in ufficio: patatine e birra


----------



## Chiara Matraini (24 Giugno 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Io la vedo in ufficio: patatine e birra


:up::up::up:


----------



## Calimero (24 Giugno 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Io la vedo in ufficio: patatine e birra


la faccio impazzire.le chiederò qualcosa ogni 3 minuti. a che serve il senso di colpa allora?:carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:
entro. ciao


----------



## spleen (24 Giugno 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> Che poi è felicità ... o rendere la pariglia? Francamente non lo so come non so come sia possibile che in una coppia ci sia la contemporanea presenza di un/una "martire" e di un/una "kamikaze" ... come è possibile che uno dei due ad un certo punto parta per la tangente in mancanza di "motivazioni valide" ... leggo tutti ma nessuno mi ha mai spiegato la "necessità impellente" di distruggere un rapporto ... dimenticando tutto quello che si è creato insieme ... *dov'è l'errore di fondo?* Nostro? Loro? Di entrambi? O è colpa sempre delle dannatissime circostanze? Come ho scritto tanto tempo fa io non ci sarei riuscito ... per viltà, per paura, per senso di responsabilità perchè non mi ha detto lo stesso @ o forse solo per amore? Boh ... pur avendo avuto delle opportunità ho declinato ... per tutto quello che eravamo ... già! eravamo ...


E se l'errore stesse nella nostra stessa natura di esseri umani? Se fosse solo il rimasuglio di un comportamento di natura animale, tipo se fosse razionalmente funzionale alla conservazione della variabilità genetica della specie? E se fossero solo la nostra cultura, la nostra sensibilità recente, il nostro senso di responsabilità a correggerlo?


----------



## Apollonia (24 Giugno 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Mi dispiace scriverlo ma, avendola provata, ritengo impossibile dopo un tradimento ritornare ad essere altrettanto  felici.
> 
> Si puo' stare bene. Godere di momenti belli.
> 
> ...


Eh, eh, lo immaginavo.


----------



## Diletta (24 Giugno 2014)

spleen ha detto:


> E se l'errore stesse nella nostra stessa natura di esseri umani? Se fosse solo il rimasuglio di un comportamento di natura animale, tipo se fosse razionalmente funzionale alla conservazione della variabilità genetica della specie? E se fossero solo la nostra cultura, la nostra sensibilità recente, il nostro senso di responsabilità a correggerlo?




...è da un po' che lo vado ripetendo, suscitando sdegno e critiche!
Avrai anche tu lo stesso destino!


----------



## Apollonia (24 Giugno 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma sei sicuro che ci sia questa necessità? Sei certo che chi tradisce dimentica tutto?
> Per il resto Non ci sei riuscito per quei motivi o può anche essere perchè non è capitata sul tuo cammino la persona che ti ha fatto capitolare.


La persona che ti fa capitolare te la scegli, non ti capita.
Come è una scelta calarsi i pantaloni piuttosto che tenerli su.
Il tradimento e' una SCELTA.
Io ho scelto di non farlo, nonostante mi siano capitate le occasioni per poterlo fare.


----------



## Nocciola (24 Giugno 2014)

Apollonia ha detto:


> La persona che ti fa capitolare te la scegli, non ti capita.
> Come è una scelta calarsi i pantaloni piuttosto che tenerli su.
> Il tradimento e' una SCELTA.
> Io ho scelto di non farlo, nonostante mi siano capitate le occasioni per poterlo fare.


Allora che scegli di andarci a letto verissimo.
Che nella vita fai diversi incontri e che non te ne frega nulla prchè sei impegnata  o per mille motivi tuoi e poi trovi quello che proprio ti fa perdere la testa succede. Certo che comunque puoi dire di no. Ma io non ho scelto la persona, come se fossi alla ricerca di qualcuno e l'ho trovata, semplicemte ho provato qualcosa a cui non ho saputo resistere


----------



## Divì (24 Giugno 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Perché si mente ai genitori?
> Perché si vuole andare nel posto x e loro non vorrebbero per una serie di ottime ragioni che conosciamo.
> Però nel posto x ci vogliamo andare perché immaginiamo che possa essere un'esperienza divertente e ci sentiremmo di rinunciare a qualcosa che a noi piacerebbe per ragioni che non sono nostre. Basta inventare una balla credibile e saremo tutti contenti.
> E' lo stesso motivo per cui si tradisce: si vuole fare una cosa divertente per sé e che l'altro non accetterebbe. Se non lo saprà mai tutto andrà bene.


Per tradire senza tema di essere scoperti bisogna
a) avere due controc .... così sotto.
b) non innamorarsi mai del proprio amante

Non so per gli altri, ma il mio fedifrago non ha soddisfatto né la condizione a) né la condizione b)

E così una trasgressione che Battisti avrebbe potuto chiamare innocente evasione si è trasformata in un feuilleton con principi, principesse, donne dei sogni, Templi dell'Amore Totale (cit.), foto, filmini, sospiri amorosi, decine di lettere, 3.990 sms, un racconto erotico, cuori spezzati e infelicità romantica ..... E tutto durato molto più della durata totale della relazione sessuale, anche dopo la scoperta del tradimento.

Vorrei essere capace io di ridurre così un uomo di 52 anni  

E magari anche uno di 40 :mrgreen:

Ogni tanto lo guardo e penso che è il padre di uno dei miei figli ..... bah!

Poi mi guarda negli occhi e *vedo* che è tornato, che è lui, che ha capito tutto e penso che forse posso dimenticare non quel che ha fatto, ma *come* lo ha fatto, cioè come un coglione.

Forse.


----------



## Divì (24 Giugno 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Allora che scegli di andarci a letto verissimo.
> Che nella vita fai diversi incontri e che non te ne frega nulla prchè sei impegnata  o per mille motivi tuoi e poi trovi quello che proprio ti fa perdere la testa succede. Certo che comunque puoi dire di no. Ma io non ho scelto la persona, come se fossi alla ricerca di qualcuno e l'ho trovata, semplicemte ho provato qualcosa a cui non ho saputo resistere


Sono d'accordissimo. Come diceva Hannibal Lecter ne "Il silenzio degli innocenti" desideriamo ciò che vediamo ogni giorno, quando ciò che vediamo ci piace.


----------



## disincantata (24 Giugno 2014)

Apollonia ha detto:


> La persona che ti fa capitolare te la scegli, non ti capita.
> Come è una scelta calarsi i pantaloni piuttosto che tenerli su.
> Il tradimento e' una SCELTA.
> Io ho scelto di non farlo, nonostante mi siano capitate le occasioni per poterlo fare.


Straquoto.


----------



## Divì (24 Giugno 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Mi dispiace scriverlo ma, avendola provata, ritengo impossibile dopo un tradimento ritornare ad essere altrettanto  felici.
> 
> Si puo' stare bene. Godere di momenti belli.
> 
> ...


Niente sarà più come prima, certo.

Ma nessuno di noi sarà come prima, quindi anche la coppia può essere nuova.

Io non dico che si riesca con facilità, nè che ci riescano tutti, ma può accadere. Ancora non so come. So che mi sono data un tempo, e attendo osservandolo.

Perchè io non voglio una vita rabberciata, ne voglio una nuova. O con lui, nuovo, o da sola. Non ci sono alternative. Niente recriminazioni, niente tristezza. Ma come dissi una volta, problemi prima ne avevamo, ne aveva, ne avevo, quindi posso far spazio ad una storia nuova, se lui dimostrerà di essere una persona nuova.

Ciao


----------



## Divì (24 Giugno 2014)

horby ha detto:


> si, secondo me dipende dalla natura del torto.
> ma anche da quanto è grave per ciascuno.
> ci sono cose che io non accetterò mai.
> perché sono fatta così.
> ...


Io invece ho sempre considerato insuperabile per me il dolore di vederlo innamorato di un'altra, il saperlo pieno di desiderio che per me non provava (e quindi mi viene da pensare che non l'abbia mai provato).

E fa niente se so benissimo che quella roba lì con l'amore non c'entra nulla.

Ecco perchè mi sento di perdonare, anche il fatto che abbia perso la testa. Ecco perchè non posso provare desiderio di rivalsa per questo. Ma solo un dolore che non riesco a superare.

Ciao


----------



## Brunetta (24 Giugno 2014)

Divina ha detto:


> Per tradire senza tema di essere scoperti bisogna
> a) avere due controc .... così sotto.
> b) non innamorarsi mai del proprio amante
> 
> ...


Io ho più comprensione per chi s'innamora.


----------



## Brunetta (24 Giugno 2014)

Divina ha detto:


> Io invece ho sempre considerato insuperabile per me il dolore di vederlo innamorato di un'altra, il saperlo pieno di desiderio che per me non provava (e quindi mi viene da pensare che non l'abbia mai provato).
> 
> E fa niente se so benissimo che quella roba lì con l'amore non c'entra nulla.
> 
> ...


Il dolore lo capisco.


----------



## Divì (24 Giugno 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io ho più comprensione per chi s'innamora.


Ma io ho comprensione, sono qui che lo aspetto.....

come ho detto anche altrove è la dimensione del dolore che è diversa.

Ciao


----------



## Divì (24 Giugno 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Il dolore lo capisco.


E' un dolore privo di senso .... uno l'amore non se lo può dare. Ho il terrore che lui pensi in buona fede che quello che prova ora sia amore per me, e invece si tratti solo di riconoscenza.


----------



## Brunetta (24 Giugno 2014)

Divina ha detto:


> E' un dolore privo di senso .... uno l'amore non se lo può dare. Ho il terrore che lui pensi in buona fede che quello che prova ora sia amore per me, e invece si tratti solo di riconoscenza.


Se pensi che non abbia le idee chiare lui su quello che prova come puoi pretendere di saperlo tu.
Non fargli esami.
Vedi se stai bene tu.


----------



## Divì (24 Giugno 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Se pensi che non abbia le idee chiare lui su quello che prova come puoi pretendere che lo sappia tu.
> *Non fargli esami.*
> Vedi se stai bene tu.


grande mio difetto!


----------



## Horny (24 Giugno 2014)

Disperso ha detto:


> all'inizio mi ha detto che si sentiva poco apprezzata da me. lui le dava attenzioni e quindi alla fine ha ceduto. siccome non è vero che era poco apprezzata da me ma la realtà è che l'ho sempre riempita di attenzioni e di apprezzamenti. di pensieri ed è sempre stata al primo posto nei miei pensieri alla fine è venuto fuori che semplicemente le sono piaciute le sue attenzioni, è un belll'uomo e quindi., boom!
> una banalità. capisci pure che riuscire a farsi una ragione di come si possa essere (io dico diventare) così superficiale da mettere a repentaglio una vita felice per, alla fine, uno sfizio non è semplice. *voglio una donna che è diventata così*? tu che dici?
> comunque si. l'ho detto e ridetto:carneval::blank:



si ma, e quoto diletta, uno non diventa così per caso,
all'improvviso, senza motivo.
della storia che racconti, oltre al tuo dolore e sconcerto,
colpisce chi legge questo aspetto.
sinceramente io sarei forse ancora più ferita da questa
mancanza di una spiegazione/reazione (sesso a parte), 
che dal fatto in sé.


----------



## Horny (24 Giugno 2014)

Divina ha detto:


> Io invece ho sempre considerato insuperabile per me il dolore di vederlo innamorato di un'altra, *il saperlo pieno di desiderio che per me non provava* (e quindi mi viene da pensare che non l'abbia mai provato).
> 
> E fa niente se so benissimo che quella roba lì con l'amore non c'entra nulla.
> 
> ...


be' ma è questo l'aspetto imperdonabile del tradimento sessuale,
il desiderio di intimità per qulcun'altro, talmente forte che lo concretizzi,
nonostante i rischi.
come la moglie di disperso.
e questo, secondo me, fa tanto più male
quanto più appariva solido e intimo il legame
preesistente nella coppia,
come nel caso di disperso.
per me questo genere di tradimento, se ci sono
anche rapporti sessuali, è insanabile.
e temo lo sia pure per disperso.


----------



## Horny (24 Giugno 2014)

Divina ha detto:


> E' un dolore privo di senso .... uno l'amore non se lo può dare. Ho il terrore che lui pensi in buona fede che quello che prova ora sia amore per me, e invece si tratti solo di riconoscenza.


ecco, io così non ce la farei, starei meglio da sola.


----------



## Brunetta (24 Giugno 2014)

Divina ha detto:


> grande mio difetto!


Il mio è di scrivere ogni tanto in turco.


----------



## Divì (24 Giugno 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Il mio è di scrivere ogni tanto in turco.


Ma dai!  Io capisco sempre quello che scrivi. E a volte anche quello che pensi


----------



## disincantata (24 Giugno 2014)

horby ha detto:


> be' ma è questo l'aspetto imperdonabile del tradimento sessuale,
> il desiderio di intimità per qulcun'altro, talmente forte che lo concretizzi,
> nonostante i rischi.
> come la moglie di disperso.
> ...


Conosci tradimenti senza rapporti sessuali?

Io uno solo ma chiamarlo tradimento e' troppo.

un amicizia impossibilitata a diventare amore.


----------



## danny (25 Giugno 2014)

Apollonia ha detto:


> La persona che ti fa capitolare te la scegli, non ti capita.
> Come è una scelta calarsi i pantaloni piuttosto che tenerli su.
> Il tradimento e' una SCELTA.
> Io ho scelto di non farlo, *nonostante mi siano capitate le occasioni *per poterlo fare.



Non ti interessavano.
Si tradisce quando ci si lascia andare a un rapporto che già si sa che non si dovrebbe avere, ma il cui coinvolgimento ha superato la nostra capacità di controllo.
Anch'io ho avuto delle "occasioni" ma le ho valutate inadeguate al rischio e al rispetto verso l'altra persona.
Ma valutare una pulsione implica una razionalità che non è così preponderante nell'innamoramento.


----------



## danny (25 Giugno 2014)

Divina ha detto:


> grande mio difetto!



Non credo sia solo quello. Credo sia conseguenza anche dell'insicurezza che deriva dal tradimento.


----------



## danny (25 Giugno 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Allora che scegli di andarci a letto verissimo.
> Che nella vita fai diversi incontri e che non te ne frega nulla prchè sei impegnata  o per mille motivi tuoi e poi trovi quello che proprio ti fa perdere la testa succede. Certo che comunque puoi dire di no. Ma io non ho scelto la persona, come se fossi alla ricerca di qualcuno e l'ho trovata, semplicemte ho provato qualcosa a cui non ho saputo resistere


A me non capita da anni.
Ma capitò.
Non ero sposato. All'epoca stavo ufficialmente con quella che sarebbe diventata mia moglie, che frequentava anche un altro.
Pure io avevo da un po' di mesi una storia parallela, più che altro di sesso, almeno da parte mia.
In quella situazione, accadde che una sera, me lo ricordo bene, vidi "lei" entrare nella sala... fu un immediato colpo di fulmine. Non riuscii a staccarle gli occhi di dosso. Ogni cosa di lei mi piaceva. Il suo corpo, il volto, i capelli, il sorriso, i movimenti. 
La sua voce.
Quando la sentii parlare capii che era perfetta. Più che altro compresi che ero cotto.
Due mesi dopo lei partì per l'estero. Continuammo a sentirci per qualche anno. 
E io a sognarla. 
No, non sono perfetto, lo so. Non credo di essere stato così onesto in tutta la mia vita come si dovrebbe pretendere.


----------



## Divì (25 Giugno 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Non credo sia solo quello. Credo sia conseguenza anche dell'insicurezza che deriva dal tradimento.


Complimenti per il nuovo avatar: jeff e' decisamente meglio di uno scorpione!


----------



## danny (25 Giugno 2014)

Apollonia ha detto:


> Se qualcuno sa, per favore parli!!!!!
> sono anch'io con questo dubbio amletico, ma di una cosa sono certissima: se non riuscirò a trovare "la felicità" , mollerò senza rimpianti o rimorsi.



Trovare la felicità è un obiettivo un po' troppo elevato...
Non credo che alcun matrimonio possa garantirlo per tutta la vita, anche quelli senza tradimento.
Un buon matrimonio, una buona relazione di coppia possono garantire la serenità, una sicurezza affettiva impagabile, molte gioie e anche qualche sofferenza, ma di certo non la felicità.
Che poi, arrivato a 46 anni, ancora non ho capito cosa sia.
Essere felici tutta la vita è possibile?
Io credo esista solo a conclusione delle favole.
Si può tornare a essere sereni, quello sì.
Come quando è passato la burrasca o un terremoto.
Si contano i danni e le ferite, poi si ricostruisce.
Ci sono persone tra i nostri avi che sono tornata a "vivere" dopo il campo di concentramento nella seconda guerra mondiale, non credo che superare un tradimento possa essere più difficile.
Dipende. 
Ecco, sicuramente non c'è un unico finale.
Sta a noi trovare quello che ci garantisca maggior serenità.


----------



## danny (25 Giugno 2014)

Divina ha detto:


> Complimenti per il nuovo avatar: jeff e' decisamente meglio di uno scorpione!


Grazie. E poi, meglio lasciarsi alle spalle anche in questa maniera il passato.


----------



## danny (25 Giugno 2014)

Disperso ha detto:


> all'inizio mi ha detto che si sentiva poco apprezzata da me. lui le dava attenzioni e quindi alla fine ha ceduto. siccome non è vero che era poco apprezzata da me ma la realtà è che l'ho sempre riempita di attenzioni e di apprezzamenti. di pensieri ed è sempre stata al primo posto nei miei pensieri alla fine è venuto fuori che semplicemente le sono piaciute le sue attenzioni, è un belll'uomo e quindi., boom!
> una banalità. capisci pure che riuscire a farsi una ragione di come si possa essere (io dico diventare) così superficiale da mettere a repentaglio una vita felice per, alla fine, uno sfizio non è semplice. *voglio una donna che è diventata così*? tu che dici?
> comunque si. l'ho detto e ridetto:carneval::blank:


Ti assicuro che cambierà ancora e probabilmente tornerà come prima. Non è diventata altro.


----------



## danny (25 Giugno 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Noi non rousciamo a capurlo ma gli amanti si.
> 
> Mio marito quasisei anni.
> 
> ...


Ecco, queste cose non arrivo a comprenderle.
Sembra quasi che la relazione extraconiugale sia diventata più importante di quella ufficiale.
Qual è il ruolo di entrambe?
Perché a un certo punto non si sceglie?


----------



## Nocciola (25 Giugno 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Ecco, queste cose non arrivo a comprenderle.
> Sembra quasi che la relazione extraconiugale sia diventata più importante di quella ufficiale.
> Qual è il ruolo di entrambe?
> Perché a un certo punto non si sceglie?


Perché non c'è nulla da scegliere forse..
Perchè nella testa di chi ha una relazione cosí lunga la scelta è proprio quella di avere entrambe le cose.
Non scegli tra due cose che non sono intercambiabili.


----------



## Divì (25 Giugno 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Ecco, queste cose non arrivo a comprenderle.
> Sembra quasi che la relazione extraconiugale sia diventata più importante di quella ufficiale.
> Qual è il ruolo di entrambe?
> Perché a un certo punto non si sceglie?


Leggevo che il tradimento ha una durata media da poche settimane a pochi mesi. Il tempo massimo e' di due anni, dopo di che la relazione extraconiugale o finisce o si istituzionalizza , cioe' diventa un matrimonio parallelo. Come si gestisce questa cosa anche da parte dedl legittimo coniuge e' difficile a dirsi....

Sono escluse le trombatine da una botta e via, ovvio.

Io avevo un'amica che e' stata per 10 anni l'amante di un uomo sposato. Lui le faceva i lavoretti in casa, timbrava il cartellino ogni sabato mattina. Si sono lasciati quando la moglie lo ha buttato fuori di casa e hanno provato a convivere ...

Mi sento di dire che non tutti i tradimenti sono cosi'.


----------



## Divì (25 Giugno 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Perché non c'è nulla da scegliere forse..
> Perchè nella testa di chi ha una relazione cosí lunga la scelta è proprio quella di avere entrambe le cose.
> Non scegli tra due cose che non sono intercambiabili.


Quoto


----------



## danny (25 Giugno 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Perché non c'è nulla da scegliere forse..
> Perchè nella testa di chi ha una relazione cosí lunga la scelta è proprio quella di avere entrambe le cose.
> Non scegli tra due cose che non sono intercambiabili.


Ecco, questo è il punto che non comprendo totalmente.
Cosa si cerca da una relazione, cosa si trova nell'altra.
Sicuramente sono due rapporti profondamente diversi e non intercambiabili.


----------



## Nocciola (25 Giugno 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Ecco, questo è il punto che non comprendo totalmente.
> Cosa si cerca da una relazione, cosa si trova nell'altra.
> Sicuramente sono due rapporti profondamente diversi e non intercambiabili.


Non so cosa si cerca e credo che ci siano relazioni e relazioni. 
Io l'ho vissuta come una cosa mia. Non cercavo nulla. Vivevo quelle ore in serenità, un'isola felice solo mia che non intaccava (ovviamente per me) il resto della mia vita che nella mia testa non è mai stato messo in discussione.


----------



## Diletta (25 Giugno 2014)

Divina ha detto:


> Ti sei spiegato benissimo, e credo che molti di noi che hanno deciso di non mollare ci si ritrovino. Sono montagne russe emotive  e giostre che si mettono di fronte alla giostra degli amanti, al loro rilascio di endorfine, mentre noi ci si macera nel cortisolo he non fa altrettanto bene :smile:
> 
> Ma la mia domanda e': esiste una terza via tra il non mollare, ma senza gioia e il mollare stramazzando?
> 
> ...





Divina ha detto:


> Io intendevo "ritrovata felicita'" con la persona amata.... Un nuovo amore con il "vecchio" compagno. Poi si', il tributo di sangue richiesto e' sangue di entrambi: per dire, ma se io torno ad essere felice con lui, sara' felice anche lui, e invece io voglio che PAGHI, anche a costo di non essere piu' felice nemmeno io .... Che la peso come te e non voglio tradire.




Se rileggi il rosso penseresti che a scriverlo sia stata una adolescente, o giù di lì!
E guarda che non è una critica, ma una constatazione.
Ho fatto per mesi (anni) lo stesso ragionamento, puntando i piedi quando mi sentivo più serena.
Non gliela volevo dare vinta!
Non gliela DOVEVO dare vinta!
Lui doveva pagare e non era abbastanza.
Poi, complici il tempo e un aiuto psicologico sono risalita dal baratro, piano piano, un passo avanti e due indietro.
Sono convinta che ognuno abbia i suoi tempi e, obiettivamente, per te di tempo ne è passato poco (Ultimo direbbe che ne è passato troppo!!).
Quindi, non abbandonare la speranza di rivedere la luce perché vedrai che accadrà, se non mollerai strada facendo.
Il rischio è quello: di mollare e sfare tutto quanto.


----------



## Joey Blow (25 Giugno 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> Se rileggi il rosso penseresti che a scriverlo sia stata una adolescente, o giù di lì!
> E guarda che non è una critica, ma una constatazione.
> Ho fatto per mesi (anni) lo stesso ragionamento, puntando i piedi quando mi sentivo più serena.
> Non gliela volevo dare vinta!
> ...


Dilè, ma non ti stufi mai? Tre anni e tremilarotti messaggi solo su sto cazzo di tradimento, ma che è? Senza contare lo psicologo e pure il prete. Madonna santa.


----------



## Diletta (25 Giugno 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> Che poi è felicità ... o rendere la pariglia? Francamente non lo so come non so come sia possibile che in una coppia ci sia la contemporanea presenza di un/una "martire" e di un/una "kamikaze" ... come è possibile che uno dei due ad un certo punto parta per la tangente in mancanza di "motivazioni valide" ... leggo tutti ma nessuno mi ha mai spiegato la "necessità impellente" di distruggere un rapporto ... dimenticando tutto quello che si è creato insieme ... dov'è l'errore di fondo? Nostro? Loro? Di entrambi? O è colpa sempre delle dannatissime circostanze? *Come ho scritto tanto tempo fa io non ci sarei riuscito ..*. per viltà, per paura, per senso di responsabilità perchè non mi ha detto lo stesso @ o forse solo per amore? Boh ... pur avendo avuto delle opportunità ho declinato ... per tutto quello che eravamo ... già! eravamo ...




Ecco, questa tua frase contiene una chiave di lettura.
Dici:
"io non ci sarei riuscito"
e la stessa frase la posso dire io.

Ma tu sei tu e non sei la tua compagna: lei, invece, c'è riuscita, lei è diversa da te.

Dovremmo fare uno sforzo (immane) per capire ed elaborare che loro non sono delle nostre proiezioni e che noi non siamo riflessi in loro.
Operazione che sembra banale sulla carta, ma che è invece di una difficoltà pazzesca.

Hai notato che, implicitamente o meno, emerge sempre il concetto che:
"io non avrei mai potuto...".

Appunto: io.
"Loro" invece sì.

Io ho avuto beneficio, diciamo così, a mettermi nei suoi panni, cercando di immedesimarmi, per quanto potevo, nella situazione di quel periodo.
Mi ha aiutato lo psicologo, però.


----------



## Diletta (25 Giugno 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Dilè, *ma non ti stufi mai?* Tre anni e tremilarotti messaggi solo su sto cazzo di tradimento, ma che è? Senza contare lo psicologo e pure il prete. Madonna santa.



Io no, e te?


----------



## Joey Blow (25 Giugno 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ecco, questa tua frase contiene una chiave di lettura.
> Dici:
> "io non ci sarei riuscito"
> e la stessa frase la posso dire io.
> ...


Quasi quattromila, in effetti.


----------



## Diletta (25 Giugno 2014)

Disperso ha detto:


> all'inizio mi ha detto che si sentiva poco apprezzata da me. lui le dava attenzioni e quindi alla fine ha ceduto. siccome non è vero che era poco apprezzata da me ma la realtà è che l'ho sempre riempita di attenzioni e di apprezzamenti. di pensieri ed è sempre stata al primo posto nei miei pensieri alla fine è venuto fuori che semplicemente le sono piaciute le sue attenzioni, è un belll'uomo e quindi., boom!
> una banalità. capisci pure che riuscire a farsi una ragione di come si possa essere (*io dico diventare*) così superficiale da mettere a repentaglio una vita felice per, alla fine, uno sfizio non è semplice. *voglio una donna che è diventata così? tu che dici?*
> comunque si. l'ho detto e ridetto:carneval::blank:



Ti rispondo come rispondevo a me stessa al tempo in cui mi facevo questa domanda (come i matti!):
No!
Anch'io non lo volevo, come potevo volere un perfetto sconosciuto?
Per carità: proprio no!

Poi, però, si comincia quel benedetto percorso per dare una possibilità, per tentare quello che si vede come impossibile, ma bisogna provarci per mille ragioni, prima di tutto per la famiglia.
E poi, strada facendo, vengono fuori tante di quelle cose di cui parlare per ore e ore e ci si accorge, con stupore, di quanto fossimo già sconosciuti prima l'uno per l'altra.
Questa, secondo me, è il significato della parola "ricostruzione". 
Si ricostruisce partendo da zero.  

Per il rosso:
prima cosa devi sapere senza ombra di dubbio se lei è "diventata" o se "è sempre stata". 

Se è sempre stata...vuol dire che hai fatto un clamoroso errore di valutazione idealizzandola e a questo punto la domanda che ti devi fare è:
"posso ancora vivere con lei ora che so com'è?" 
Domanda pazzesca.

Se è diventata...ci sono più margini di recupero.
I motivi li conosci, sono quelli tipici, e possono far presa in momenti particolari della vita di ciascuno, quando si è più fragili emotivamente e si cede, anzi meglio, si può cedere.
Come vedi leggendo qui, è storia di tutti i giorni purtroppo.

(Tutto quanto rigorosamente secondo me).


----------



## Apollonia (25 Giugno 2014)

Divina ha detto:


> Niente sarà più come prima, certo.
> 
> Ma nessuno di noi sarà come prima, quindi anche la coppia può essere nuova.
> 
> ...


Anche per me è così. Ma si riesce a fare spazio ad una storia nuova? E come? Voglio comprare al più presto il libro che mi hai citato.


----------



## Apollonia (25 Giugno 2014)

Divina ha detto:


> Io invece ho sempre considerato insuperabile per me il dolore di vederlo innamorato di un'altra, il saperlo pieno di desiderio che per me non provava (e quindi mi viene da pensare che non l'abbia mai provato).
> 
> E fa niente se so benissimo che quella roba lì con l'amore non c'entra nulla.
> 
> ...


Per me invece la cosa insuperabile e' che abbia raccontato a lei vita morte e miracoli miei e del nostro matrimonio!
Più del fatto che si sia innamorato della cretina. Il fatto fisico si, mi brucia, ma non così tanto.


----------



## Diletta (25 Giugno 2014)

*molto*

bello è anche il libro di Paola Pompei:
"l'amore è una lama sottile"

soprattutto il capitolo sul perdono, aiuta.


----------



## Apollonia (25 Giugno 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Non ti interessavano.
> Si tradisce quando ci si lascia andare a un rapporto che già si sa che non si dovrebbe avere, ma il cui coinvolgimento ha superato la nostra capacità di controllo.
> Anch'io ho avuto delle "occasioni" ma le ho valutate inadeguate al rischio e al rispetto verso l'altra persona.
> Ma valutare una pulsione implica una razionalità che non è così preponderante nell'innamoramento.


Si, è vero, non mi interessavano. Infatti non le ho coltivate. Anche perché credevo nel mio matrimonio.
La capacità di controllo l'abbiamo tutti. Semplicemente non la vogliamo applicare.


----------



## Apollonia (25 Giugno 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Trovare la felicità è un obiettivo un po' troppo elevato...
> Non credo che alcun matrimonio possa garantirlo per tutta la vita, anche quelli senza tradimento.
> Un buon matrimonio, una buona relazione di coppia possono garantire la serenità, una sicurezza affettiva impagabile, molte gioie e anche qualche sofferenza, ma di certo non la felicità.
> Che poi, arrivato a 46 anni, ancora non ho capito cosa sia.
> ...


Danny, la penso esattamente come te, infatti ho messo la parola felicità fra virgolette.
io sto contando i danni, le ferite si stanno rimarginando e sto cercando di ricostruire (titolo anche del mio post).
A volte trovo qualche mattone per gettare le basi, a volte il cemento e' troppo molle e non regge, a volte crolla il muretto e devo ricominciare. E' durissima, credimi. E non riesco ancora a vedere il finale che garantisca A ME la maggior serenità.


----------



## Apollonia (25 Giugno 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Perché non c'è nulla da scegliere forse..
> Perchè nella testa di chi ha una relazione cosí lunga la scelta è proprio quella di avere entrambe le cose.
> Non scegli tra due cose che non sono intercambiabili.


Molto comodo! Come mio marito che aveva scritto all'amante che sognava una moglie che gli facesse vivere il suo amore. Ma che razza di persone sono quelle che tengono, per così tanto tempo, il piede in due scarpe?


----------



## Nocciola (25 Giugno 2014)

Apollonia ha detto:


> *Molto comodo*! Come mio marito che aveva scritto all'amante che sognava una moglie che gli facesse vivere il suo amore. Ma che razza di persone sono quelle che tengono, per così tanto tempo, il piede in due scarpe?


Anche egoistico

Il rosso è da vomito


----------



## Fiammetta (25 Giugno 2014)

Apollonia ha detto:


> Molto comodo! Come mio marito che aveva scritto all'amante che sognava una moglie che gli facesse vivere il suo amore. Ma che razza di persone sono quelle che tengono, per così tanto tempo, il piede in due scarpe?


Persone che non amano nessuna delle due o più semplicemente nessuna  o persone che hanno timore di scegliere e quindi proseguono per due strade parallele ma credo che nel loro intimo sanno bene chi vorrebbero avere accanto


----------



## Apollonia (25 Giugno 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> Se rileggi il rosso penseresti che a scriverlo sia stata una adolescente, o giù di lì!
> E guarda che non è una critica, ma una constatazione.
> Ho fatto per mesi (anni) lo stesso ragionamento, puntando i piedi quando mi sentivo più serena.
> Non gliela volevo dare vinta!
> ...


Diletta, in questo preciso istante le tue parole sono di grande conforto per me! Sono due giorni che penso di mollare tutto, perché non riesco proprio a vedere la luce.



Diletta ha detto:


> Ecco, questa tua frase contiene una chiave di lettura.
> Dici:
> "io non ci sarei riuscito"
> e la stessa frase la posso dire io.
> ...


Anch'io ho cercato di mettermi nei suoi panni, ma non riesco capacitarmi della sua voluta volontà di tradirmi, di preparare per mesi il terreno, di farmi sentire il colpa perché lo lasciassi andare agli appuntamenti con la tipa. No, lui non mi ha mostrato una parte di se, quella capace di fare quello che ha fatto.



Diletta ha detto:


> Ti rispondo come rispondevo a me stessa al tempo in cui mi facevo questa domanda (come i matti!):
> No!
> Anch'io non lo volevo, come potevo volere un perfetto sconosciuto?
> Per carità: proprio no!
> ...


Secondo me, dopo 24 anni, si ricostruisce sulle cose belle che ci sono e ci sono state, buttando via tutto il resto che non è andato bene e non va bene. Non è proprio tutto da buttare, no? E' che ho delle lacerazioni interiori in questi giorni che non ho avuto all'inizio. Mi sento tagliata a metà: da una parte c'è quella che gliela vuol far pagare, che avrebbe voglia di vedere la sua faccia al momento del ricevimento della separazione, che dice che senza figli e molto più facile, e via così. La mia altra me invece è per tentare di capire, di leggersi dentro per comprendere i propri sbagli, e quella che lo vede ancora con gli occhi innamorati, e via così. E fisicamente mi sento tirata un po' a destra e  un po' a sinistra. Infatti mi fa male la testa un po' sul lato destro e un po' sul lato sinistro.
E vai col loop, Cara Apollonia!



Diletta ha detto:


> bello è anche il libro di Paola Pompei:
> "l'amore è una lama sottile"
> 
> soprattutto il capitolo sul perdono, aiuta.


Bene! Mi segno anche questo!


----------



## Apollonia (25 Giugno 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Anche egoistico
> 
> Il rosso è da vomito


Esatto: anche egoistico. Il rosso e' quello che si scrivevano i due cretini. E questo e' niente! E hai ragione anche sul vomito.


----------



## Nocciola (25 Giugno 2014)

Apollonia ha detto:


> Esatto: anche egoistico. *Il rosso e' quello che si scrivevano i due cretini. E questo e' niente! E hai ragione anche sul vomito*.



Queste sono le cose che non andrebbero perdonate. Il parlare con l'altro/a in maniera negativa del proprio compagno/a


----------



## sienne (25 Giugno 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Queste sono le cose che non andrebbero perdonate. Il parlare con l'altro/a in maniera negativa del proprio compagno/a



Ciao

ehhh, farfalla, la carogna sale proprio perché 
si viene tirati in ballo come giustificazione ... 



sienne


----------



## Divì (25 Giugno 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> Se rileggi il rosso penseresti che a scriverlo sia stata una adolescente, o giù di lì!
> E guarda che non è una critica, ma una constatazione.
> Ho fatto per mesi (anni) lo stesso ragionamento, puntando i piedi quando mi sentivo più serena.
> Non gliela volevo dare vinta!


la mia invece era una critica verso me stessa, che sono stata in analisi 3 anni, ho avuto molte esperienze di vita e non sono passata dalla culla al matrimonio, ciononostante non riesco a tenere a bada cio' che giustamente qualifichi come un sentimento infantile di rivalsa. Come il bambino che per non dare soddisfazione all'amichetto preferisce rompere il gioco preferito per non farlo giocare. E' una - umanissima, per carita' - incapacita' a superare una ferita narcisistica, che dovrei essere in grado di gestire....



Diletta ha detto:


> Non gliela DOVEVO dare vinta!
> Lui doveva pagare e non era abbastanza.
> Poi, complici il tempo e un aiuto psicologico sono risalita dal baratro, piano piano, un passo avanti e due indietro.
> Sono convinta che ognuno abbia i suoi tempi e, obiettivamente, per te di tempo ne è passato poco (Ultimo direbbe che ne è passato troppo!!).
> ...


Francamente, come ho detto, cio' che fara' la differenza non sara' solo il mio cambiamento, ma anche il suo. Il nostro matrimonio era costruito sulla sabbia delle sue insicurezze e delle mie sicumere, vedremo cosa siamo capaci di fare partendo da tre, io lui e la nostra nuova "casa".
Comunque dallo psicologo ci sta andando lui, non io


----------



## Nocciola (25 Giugno 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> ehhh, farfalla, la carogna sale proprio perché
> si viene tirati in ballo come giustificazione ...
> ...


Immagino, se può servire non è sempre così


----------



## sienne (25 Giugno 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Immagino, se può servire non è sempre così



Ciao

serve ... :mrgreen:
si capisce, che si ha "scelto" uno che tradisce alla serie B ... 



sienne


----------



## Carola (25 Giugno 2014)

Io avrò anche una visione troppo diretta drastica 
Abituata a dover risolvere grane tutto i gg se senza troppe parole

Ma tutte ste scuse motivazioni ecc..bah

Tradisci qnd vuoi anche altro
E mi dispiace ma qui l amore non c entra giu più nulla 
L amore non è egoismo anzi è darsi in maniera totale 
X qsto amore puro e solo x i figli
E x qualche fortunata coppia e qui non ne vedo ovviamente manco una qui  

perdonare capire...
Se fai sesso fuori dividi comunque un intimità e se non si tratta di due vokte in croce non è più amore 
Che poi tu metta in discussione o meno il rapporto ufficiale, che decida di troncare con amante che decida di perdonare ecc ma siamo onesti
E in qualche modo un amore finito
Rimane  affetto x partner ufficiale 
A vokte e' l'amante stesso che non vorrebbe mai ufficializzare la cosa si sceglie la famiglia x tanto motivi e anche validi
Ci sono tante coppie quasi bianche matrimoni come il mio o farfalla 
E non è certo amore quello normale tra due partner lo sappiamo bene 

L'amore e un altra cosa 
Poi ognuno se la conta con mille parole e post 
I fatti dicono tutt altro 
Se ti scopi il vicino il capo l amico il marito della tua amica il benzinaio la segretaria la capa ecc
E lo fai per tempo
Ma che amore vogliamo reinventare

Si mette una toppa x enne motivi
E lo di e una che ha tradito x più tempi e ha deciso di stare dove e
Pur avendo amante innamorato che si e' separato 

Ragazzi chiudere un matrimonio guardarsi dentro affrontare ci vanno palle e cotaggio e onesta ed egoismo petche decudi snche x minori e soldi 
Anche soldi petche se non sei agiato tuo marito minimo finisce a tenere in tasca la metà di cui che ha


Lo sappiamo tutti!!!!!!

E allora torna l amore (qnd si è scoperto guarda caso )
Torna l amore ( se amante sparisce)
Torna l amore ( x i figli)

Promaend di scopa a di nascosto dove stava st'amore ?
Era uno spazio x se tipo la palestra??
E allora continuiamo  no se non fa male a nessuno?
Se ci si ama di vuole il partner felice ...

Qnta ipocrisia dio santo !!


----------



## Divì (25 Giugno 2014)

Apollonia ha detto:


> Anche per me è così. Ma si riesce a fare spazio ad una storia nuova? E come? Voglio comprare al più presto il libro che mi hai citato.


Apollonia, cara.... Vorrei abbracciarti. Il libro di Recalcati (anche quello della Pompei citato da Diletta va bene, conosco la Pompei, ma non l'ho letto) non da risposte, apre scenari nuovi, permette di cambiare prospettiva e permette di rileggere l'amore in una chiave diversa. Perche' io alla felicita' ci credo. Non credo invece che le sole responsabilita' e le care vecchie abitudini possano tenere insieme due persone dentro una relazione amorosa priva di amore.

Alla nostra eta' senza figli o con figli grandi cio' che devi ritrovare e' la coppia, non la famiglia. La famiglia ha le spalle piu' larghe di quello che puo' sembrare e te lo dico per esperienza. Ma la coppia, quella e' una cosa fragile, che ha bisogno di cure, e di molto amore. E si' di felicita' senza virgolette.

Il problema, secondo me e a mio modestissimo parere, e' che tuo marito ancora non si e' messo in questa logica. Lui non pensa di dover fare niente, stai facendo tutto tu.

Un bacione grosso sul muso tigresco.


----------



## Carola (25 Giugno 2014)

X inciso io e mio marito siamo tornato a letto

Lui totalm diverso
Non aveva problemi quini funziona tutto

Ma nulla sarà come prima
Lo dico io che sono traditrice x due anni.
Mai scoperta .


----------



## free (25 Giugno 2014)

Disperso ha detto:


> la nostra famiglia felice *era* reale. Non me la sono immaginata. qualunque cosa si possa dire



ma infatti mi riferivo alla nuova realtà di oggi, ti consigliavo di ripartire da quello che hai, e non da quello che non hai più...


----------



## Apollonia (25 Giugno 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Queste sono le cose che non andrebbero perdonate. Il parlare con l'altro/a in maniera negativa del proprio compagno/a


Infatti io non le perdonerò mai. E l'altra cosa che non perdonerò mai è il fatto che me l'abbia portata in casa presentandomela come amica quando avevano scopato 15 giorni prima in un b&b. Gli ho detto che glielo rinfaccerò sul letto di morte. E non scherzo.


----------



## Nocciola (25 Giugno 2014)

Apollonia ha detto:


> Infatti io non le perdonerò mai. E l'altra cosa che non perdonerò mai è il fatto che me *l'abbia portata in casa presentandomela come amica quando avevano scopato 15 giorni prima in un *b&b. Gli ho detto che glielo rinfaccerò sul letto di morte. E non scherzo.


Se poteva evitarlo hai ragione


----------



## Apollonia (25 Giugno 2014)

Divina ha detto:


> Apollonia, cara.... Vorrei abbracciarti. Il libro di Recalcati (anche quello della Pompei citato da Diletta va bene, conosco la Pompei, ma non l'ho letto) non da risposte, apre scenari nuovi, permette di cambiare prospettiva e permette di rileggere l'amore in una chiave diversa. Perche' io alla felicita' ci credo. Non credo invece che le sole responsabilita' e le care vecchie abitudini possano tenere insieme due persone dentro una relazione amorosa priva di amore.
> 
> Alla nostra eta' senza figli o con figli grandi cio' che devi ritrovare e' la coppia, non la famiglia. La famiglia ha le spalle piu' larghe di quello che puo' sembrare e te lo dico per esperienza. Ma la coppia, quella e' una cosa fragile, che ha bisogno di cure, e di molto amore. E si' di felicita' senza virgolette.
> 
> ...


esatto!!!!! Mio marito pensa di non dover fare niente!


----------



## Carola (25 Giugno 2014)

Apollonia ha detto:


> Infatti io non le perdonerò mai. E l'altra cosa che non perdonerò mai è il fatto che me l'abbia portata in casa presentandomela come amica quando avevano scopato 15 giorni prima in un b&b. Gli ho detto che glielo rinfaccerò sul letto di morte. E non scherzo.



Senza parole 
Ma petche ?


----------



## Carola (25 Giugno 2014)

Come scrivevo nell altro post intitolato uomini
Uno non pensa alle conseguenze petche in quei momenti li stai proprio bene 
Poche palle
Stai bene 

Stupido sbagliato egoistico ma è cosi


----------



## Apollonia (25 Giugno 2014)

Carola ha detto:


> Senza parole
> Ma petche ?


Ti riferisci al perché me l'ha portata in casa? La scusa ufficiale e' che sia lui che lei lavoravano insieme per un evento.
la scusa ufficiosa e' secondo me, che voleva far vedere a lei la moglie e a me la fidanzata. Nota che le ho fatto da magiare sia il mezzogiorno del santo sia quello della domenica. E io a pensare al menù. Se ci penso adesso altro che carogna che mi sale!!!!
Comunque è' stato un cretino. Come cavolo si fa ad avere ancora stima di uno del genere?


----------



## Apollonia (25 Giugno 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Se poteva evitarlo hai ragione


si che poteva! Ma non voleva.


----------



## Apollonia (25 Giugno 2014)

Carola ha detto:


> Come scrivevo nell altro post intitolato uomini
> Uno non pensa alle conseguenze petche in quei momenti li stai proprio bene
> Poche palle
> Stai bene
> ...


si, concordo con te. Ma ti assicuro che per me è stata una mazzata non indifferente scoprire un deficiente dentro ad una persona che ho sempre stimato e di cui mi sono sempre fidata.


----------



## Divì (25 Giugno 2014)

Carola ha detto:


> Come scrivevo nell altro post intitolato uomini
> Uno non pensa alle conseguenze petche in quei momenti li stai proprio bene
> Poche palle
> Stai bene
> ...


Scusami Carola, ma questa e' una ovvieta' che nessuno puo' negare: chi e' cosi' pirla da fare reiteratamente una cosa "trasgressiva", rischiosa in termini di possibili conseguenze e generalmente oggetto di riprovazione sociale se non ne ha almeno il beneficio dello "star bene"? 

Io, sempre in riferimento alla mia personalissima e particolare esperienza, penso che se si vuol leggere il tradimento come sintomo di un malessere della coppia, che secondo me e' l'unica via per costituirla o ri-costituirla, occorre che entrambi i componenti della coppia facciano un lavorone, sia ciascuno per proprio conto che insieme. E questo presuppone che anche il traditore voglia farlo e che la molla sia essere ancora o essere per la prima volta innamorati del tradito.

E mi viene da pensare al 3d di Fantastica proprio su questo topic.

Sono anche convinta che chi viene scoperto molto spesso VUOLE essere scoperto, infatti chi non lo vuole e sa tenere separate le due cose non viene sgamato, come Farfalla. 

Io sento molto forte che la tua decisione non e' ancora definitiva.....


----------



## Apollonia (25 Giugno 2014)

Divina ha detto:


> Scusami Carola, ma questa e' una ovvieta' che nessuno puo' negare: chi e' cosi' pirla da fare reiteratamente una cosa "trasgressiva", rischiosa in termini di possibili conseguenze e generalmente oggetto di riprovazione sociale se non ne ha almeno il beneficio dello "star bene"?
> 
> Io, sempre in riferimento alla mia personalissima e particolare esperienza, penso che se si vuol leggere il tradimento come sintomo di un malessere della coppia, che secondo me e' l'unica via per costituirla o ri-costituirla, occorre che entrambi i componenti della coppia facciano un lavorone, sia ciascuno per proprio conto che insieme. E questo presuppone che anche il traditore voglia farlo e che la molla sia essere ancora o essere per la prima volta innamorati del tradito.
> 
> ...


 Si, lo penso anch'io. Almeno nel caso di mio marito è stato così. Salvo poi non essere così felice di essere stato scoperto.


----------



## Hellseven (25 Giugno 2014)

Apollonia ha detto:


> Si, lo penso anch'io. Almeno nel caso di mio marito è stato così. Salvo poi non essere così felice di essere stato scoperto.


Pensa che io il mio tradimento lo confessai.
Non reggevo lo stress, il senso di colpa, il vivere raccontando palle a destra e a manca. Una vita di merda quella del traditore che non ne ha la stoffa.
Una volta che si decide di varcare il limite, bisogna saper tradire, ci vuole professionalità. Io non ne ho la capacità.


----------



## Apollonia (25 Giugno 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Pensa che io il mio tradimento lo confessai.
> Non reggevo lo stress, il senso di colpa, il vivere raccontando palle a destra e a manca. Una vita di merda quella del traditore che non ne ha la stoffa.
> Una volta che si decide di varcare il limite, bisogna saper tradire, ci vuole professionalità. Io non ne ho la capacità.


E' quello che dice anche una mia amica!
E dice anche che BISOGNA saper fare l'amante! Non come la tipa di mio marito che voleva fidanzarsi!


----------



## Carola (25 Giugno 2014)

Divina ha detto:


> Scusami Carola, ma questa e' una ovvieta' che nessuno puo' negare: chi e' cosi' pirla da fare reiteratamente una cosa "trasgressiva", rischiosa in termini di possibili conseguenze e generalmente oggetto di riprovazione sociale se non ne ha almeno il beneficio dello "star bene"?
> 
> Io, sempre in riferimento alla mia personalissima e particolare esperienza, penso che se si vuol leggere il tradimento come sintomo di un malessere della coppia, che secondo me e' l'unica via per costituirla o ri-costituirla, occorre che entrambi i componenti della coppia facciano un lavorone, sia ciascuno per proprio conto che insieme. E questo presuppone che anche il traditore voglia farlo e che la molla sia essere ancora o essere per la prima volta innamorati del tradito.
> 
> ...


No che non lo è la mia decisione.

Però ci sto provando con tutta me stessa
Se arriveremo a capire che non ce spazio per una storia sentita e di cuore come volevamo  civilmente ne prenderemo atto.


----------



## Carola (25 Giugno 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Pensa che io il mio tradimento lo confessai.
> Non reggevo lo stress, il senso di colpa, il vivere raccontando palle a destra e a manca. Una vita di merda quella del traditore che non ne ha la stoffa.
> Una volta che si decide di varcare il limite, bisogna saper tradire, ci vuole professionalità. Io non ne ho la capacità.



Io come te
Che skiappes


----------



## Divì (25 Giugno 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Pensa che io il mio tradimento lo confessai.
> Non reggevo lo stress, il senso di colpa, il vivere raccontando palle a destra e a manca. Una vita di merda quella del traditore che non ne ha la stoffa.
> Una volta che si decide di varcare il limite, bisogna saper tradire, ci vuole professionalità. Io non ne ho la capacità.


Anche mio marito e' scoppiato cosi'. Ma in un primo momento, quando ha incominciato a star male ha pensato che fossero pene d'amore, sia mai che si fosse scopato una che non era nemmeno la sua donna ideale.....

Poi tutto e' precipitato e il mal d'amore e' naufragato in una mezza crisi dissociativa, tant'e' che va dallo psico da 6 mesi.

Bisogna averci il fisico per certe performance! :carneval:


----------



## Divì (25 Giugno 2014)

Carola ha detto:


> No che non lo è la mia decisione.
> 
> Però ci sto provando con tutta me stessa
> Se arriveremo a capire che non ce spazio per una storia sentita e di cuore come volevamo  civilmente ne prenderemo atto.


Ti sono molto vicina. Solo per uno scherzo del destino non sono al tuo posto. Mio marito non faceva l'amore con me da oltre un anno, quando mi ha tradito. Avrei potuto essere io a tradirlo. E non sarei qui con lui, adesso.

Un abbraccio


----------



## Carola (25 Giugno 2014)

Divina ha detto:


> Ti sono molto vicina. Solo per uno scherzo del destino non sono al tuo posto. Mio marito non faceva l'amore con me da oltre un anno, quando mi ha tradito. Avrei potuto essere io a tradirlo. E non sarei qui con lui, adesso.
> 
> Un abbraccio


Non ho capito
Non faceva amore con te e ti ha tradito ?
E tu lo hai perdonato ?
E lo avessi tradito tu invece te ne saresti andata o dici che non ti avrebbe perdonato ?

Poi chiarisco
Mio marito se lo cercavo io x c era eccome 
Qualsiasi cosa chiedessi

Lui non ha iniziativa zero
Non mi ha mai cercata lui ma mai rifiutata ecco
Dice aveva testa in altro
E un manager .
Cosi come non guarda ossessivamente altre donne pur notando quelle belle
Ha avuto tante donne ma storie brevi che lasciava qnd cambiava paese o lavoro 
Solo con una stette più a lungo poi qsta donna lo seguo all estero e qnd lei arrivò li dopo poco lui cambio città
Lei rimase all estero in una città nemmeno sua x un po 
Poi fini'


X dire .
Non ti fa sentire amata ma io creò ami
A modo suo 
Solo che ... Faticoso toglie colore alle cose
Capite
Ogni tanto qualcosa di bello non stabilito una carezza un abbraccio
Sono cose molto belle che colorano la vita
Noi avevamo la cornice stupenda mancava il
Quadro


----------



## Diletta (25 Giugno 2014)

Apollonia ha detto:


> Infatti io non le perdonerò mai. E l'altra cosa che non perdonerò mai è il fatto che me l'abbia portata in casa presentandomela come amica quando avevano scopato 15 giorni prima in un b&b. Gli ho detto che glielo rinfaccerò sul letto di morte. E non scherzo.



Sì, direi imperdonabile anch'io...
Ma tuo marito si rende almeno conto della gravità del suo comportamento a proposito di avertela portata in casa?
Questa è una offesa enorme nei tuoi confronti perché ti ha come sminuito e ridicolizzato agli occhi della stronza.
Ma perché continuo ad indignarmi?
I fedifraghi fanno quello che fanno perché sono su di un altro pianeta e questo fa fare loro le cose più assurde e deplorevoli.
Scommetto che tuo marito ti avrà detto cose del tipo:
"non ci ho proprio pensato..."  o:
"non l'ho fatto per offenderti"

Magari, e mi viene in mente ora, è stata proprio l'amante a chiedergli di conoscerti per la curiosità di vederti.
Non mi stupirei...


----------



## Apollonia (25 Giugno 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> Sì, direi imperdonabile anch'io...
> Ma tuo marito si rende almeno conto della gravità del suo comportamento a proposito di avertela portata in casa?
> Questa è una offesa enorme nei tuoi confronti perché ti ha come sminuito e ridicolizzato agli occhi della stronza.
> Ma perché continuo ad indignarmi?
> ...


No che non si rende conto! Certo che mi ha sminuito e ridicolizzato, come lo ha fatto parlando di me e del nostro matrimonio con una stronza di 27 anni. Ma è andata così, ormai non ci posso fare niente. Ma mi incavolo parecchio se ci ripenso. E anche a tutte le cose che ha detto su di me a lei. E le lettere che le ha fatto leggere spacciandole per mie? Quelle non le ho proprio trovate, accidenti! 
No, non mi ha mai detto niente, non mi ha mai dato una spiegazione, gli è venuta così!
Lui era su un altro pianeta, si, certo....ma ai nostri amici ha fatto credere che io sapessi del suo"fidanzamento". E sai perché? (Ma questo l'ho capito in seguito) perché così nessuno sarebbe venuto a mettermi la pulce nell'orecchio!
La sera dell'evento siamo andati a cena io, lui, lei, e la coppia più cara di amici che abbiamo. La mia amica mi ha detto in seguito che era molto stupita che io le parlassi in modo gentile e normale. E ti credo: non sapevo niente!!!!!!
Altro che piedistallo a questo stronzo!!!! Ero qui che pensavo, prima di accedere al forum adesso, che ho sposato un cretino travestito da brava persona. E ci ho messo 24 anni per scoprirlo!!!!! Ma sarò scema!


----------



## Diletta (25 Giugno 2014)

Apollonia ha detto:


> No che non si rende conto! Certo che mi ha sminuito e ridicolizzato, come lo ha fatto parlando di me e del nostro matrimonio con una stronza di 27 anni. Ma è andata così, ormai non ci posso fare niente. Ma mi incavolo parecchio se ci ripenso. E anche a tutte le cose che ha detto su di me a lei. E le lettere che le ha fatto leggere spacciandole per mie? Quelle non le ho proprio trovate, accidenti!
> No, non mi ha mai detto niente, non mi ha mai dato una spiegazione, gli è venuta così!
> Lui era su un altro pianeta, si, certo....ma ai nostri amici ha fatto credere che io sapessi del suo"fidanzamento". E sai perché? (Ma questo l'ho capito in seguito) perché così nessuno sarebbe venuto a mettermi la pulce nell'orecchio!
> La sera dell'evento siamo andati a cena io, lui, lei, e la coppia più cara di amici che abbiamo. La mia amica mi ha detto in seguito che era molto stupita che io le parlassi in modo gentile e normale. E ti credo: non sapevo niente!!!!!!
> Altro che piedistallo a questo stronzo!!!! Ero qui che pensavo, prima di accedere al forum adesso, che ho sposato un cretino travestito da brava persona. E ci ho messo 24 anni per scoprirlo!!!!! Ma sarò scema!




mamma mia, che delusione cosmica!
Ma parlo anche per me e non dico altro.
Ogni parola è superflua...


----------



## Diletta (25 Giugno 2014)

*e sai*

cosa dico sempre?
Che anche se rinascessi sarei ancora delusa per la mazzata che ho preso!!  
E dire che pensavo di avere sposato uno serissimo!!!
Non ci credo ancora...svegliatemi vi prego!


----------



## Eliade (25 Giugno 2014)

Chi mi aggiorna sulla novità?


----------



## Brunetta (25 Giugno 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Non ti interessavano.
> Si tradisce quando ci si lascia andare a un rapporto che già si sa che non si dovrebbe avere, ma il cui coinvolgimento ha superato la nostra capacità di controllo.
> Anch'io ho avuto delle "occasioni" ma le ho valutate inadeguate al rischio e al rispetto verso l'altra persona.
> Ma valutare una pulsione implica una razionalità che non è così preponderante nell'innamoramento.


Concordo.
Io avrei dovuto trovare Luca Argentero innamorato.
Al mio ex bastava che una respirasse :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Diletta (25 Giugno 2014)

Eliade ha detto:


> Chi mi aggiorna sulla novità?



nessuna novità, tutto tace...


----------



## Eliade (25 Giugno 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> nessuna novità, tutto tace...


Grashie


----------



## Brunetta (25 Giugno 2014)

Divina ha detto:


> Anche mio marito e' scoppiato cosi'. Ma in un primo momento, quando ha incominciato a star male ha pensato che fossero pene d'amore, sia mai che si fosse scopato una che non era nemmeno la sua donna ideale.....
> 
> Poi tutto e' precipitato e il mal d'amore e' naufragato in una mezza crisi dissociativa, tant'e' che va dallo psico da 6 mesi.
> 
> Bisogna averci il fisico per certe performance! :carneval:


Forse nel caso di tuo marito è da vedere se la crisi è conseguenza o causa del tradimento.


----------



## Divì (25 Giugno 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Forse nel caso di tuo marito è da vedere se la crisi è conseguenza o causa del tradimento.


Questa cosa potra' forse dirla lo psicologo. Io ho la mia opinione e secondo me l'esperienza del tradimento, con la doppiezza, le menzogne e i sensi di colpa, in una persona che aveva fragilita' legate all'eta', ad una familiarita' alla depressione e alla sua storia personale, hanno fatto esplodere una crisi che era comunque latente, come una specie di detonatore. C'e' da dire che la "donna ideale" ci ha messo del suo, girandolo come un calzino dal punto di vista emotivo.

Dal mio punto di vista, cioe' dal punto di vista di chi lo ha amato e lo ama ancora, lo vedo rifiorito, felice di vedermi ogni mattina. 

Lo psico sta facendo un buon lavoro. 

Lui vuol essere l'uomo che cercavo. Io mi accontenterei che mi amasse con sincerita' ....


----------



## Divì (25 Giugno 2014)

Eliade ha detto:


> Chi mi aggiorna sulla novità?


Disperso e' triste ma si sta ritrovando, l'Italia e' fuori dai mondiali, chi gli dice di mollare chi gli dice di tener duro, e' nato un sotto 3d sul perdono, e io sono tornata :mrgreen:


----------



## Eliade (27 Giugno 2014)

Divina ha detto:


> Disperso e' triste ma si sta ritrovando, l'Italia e' fuori dai mondiali, chi gli dice di mollare chi gli dice di tener duro, e' nato un sotto 3d sul perdono, e io sono tornata :mrgreen:


Questo si che è riassumere!
Brava, visto che sei tornata sarai la mia "suntrice" ufficiale! :carneval:


----------



## disincantata (29 Giugno 2014)

Divina ha detto:


> Disperso e' triste ma si sta ritrovando, l'Italia e' fuori dai mondiali, chi gli dice di mollare chi gli dice di tener duro, e' nato un sotto 3d sul perdono, e io sono tornata :mrgreen:


Vedi di restare. Un abbraccio.

Il Brasile ha vinto ai rigori ma meritava il Cile.

Come in un tradimento. TRADISCE quasi sempre chi metiterebbe di essere lasciato 'prima'.


----------



## disincantata (29 Giugno 2014)

Apollonia ha detto:


> No che non si rende conto! Certo che mi ha sminuito e ridicolizzato, come lo ha fatto parlando di me e del nostro matrimonio con una stronza di 27 anni. Ma è andata così, ormai non ci posso fare niente. Ma mi incavolo parecchio se ci ripenso. E anche a tutte le cose che ha detto su di me a lei. E le lettere che le ha fatto leggere spacciandole per mie? Quelle non le ho proprio trovate, accidenti!
> No, non mi ha mai detto niente, non mi ha mai dato una spiegazione, gli è venuta così!
> Lui era su un altro pianeta, si, certo....ma ai nostri amici ha fatto credere che io sapessi del suo"fidanzamento". E sai perché? (Ma questo l'ho capito in seguito) perché così nessuno sarebbe venuto a mettermi la pulce nell'orecchio!
> La sera dell'evento siamo andati a cena io, lui, lei, e la coppia più cara di amici che abbiamo. La mia amica mi ha detto in seguito che era molto stupita che io le parlassi in modo gentile e normale. E ti credo: non sapevo niente!!!!!!
> Altro che piedistallo a questo stronzo!!!! Ero qui che pensavo, prima di accedere al forum adesso, che ho sposato un cretino travestito da brava persona. E ci ho messo 24 anni per scoprirlo!!!!! Ma sarò scema!


Scusa ma ai vostri amici lui ha confessato fosse la sua amante?

Il mio e' stato bastardodentro ma pure il tuo e' da analizzare altro che rifiutate lo psicologo!

Giriamolo come ci piace sono entrambi tradimenti imperdonabili perche" non hanno avuto la minima sensibilita' di lasciarci fuori e tutelarci e difenderci almeno a patole dalle troie.

il mio mi ha detto che le diceva e svriveva wuello che leivoleva sentirsi dire......bastava un Troia.

uno chenon si e' mai sognatodi fare una telefonata lu.ga con me.....con l'andropausa Rincoglioniscono.


----------



## Eliade (29 Giugno 2014)

Apollonia ha detto:


> No che non si rende conto! Certo che mi ha sminuito e ridicolizzato, come lo ha fatto parlando di me e del nostro matrimonio con una stronza di 27 anni. Ma è andata così, ormai non ci posso fare niente. Ma mi incavolo parecchio se ci ripenso. E anche a tutte le cose che ha detto su di me a lei. E le lettere che le ha fatto leggere spacciandole per mie? Quelle non le ho proprio trovate, accidenti!
> No, non mi ha mai detto niente, non mi ha mai dato una spiegazione, gli è venuta così!
> Lui era su un altro pianeta, si, certo....ma ai nostri amici ha fatto credere che io sapessi del suo"fidanzamento". E sai perché? (Ma questo l'ho capito in seguito) perché così nessuno sarebbe venuto a mettermi la pulce nell'orecchio!
> La sera dell'evento siamo andati a cena io, lui, lei, e la coppia più cara di amici che abbiamo. La mia amica mi ha detto in seguito che era molto stupita che io le parlassi in modo gentile e normale. E ti credo: non sapevo niente!!!!!!
> Altro che piedistallo a questo stronzo!!!! Ero qui che pensavo, prima di accedere al forum adesso, che ho sposato un cretino travestito da brava persona. E ci ho messo 24 anni per scoprirlo!!!!! Ma sarò scema!



Perdonami se spero che tuo marito stia pagando atrocemente per quello che ha combinato!


----------



## Brunetta (29 Giugno 2014)

Eliade ha detto:


> Perdonami se spero che tuo marito stia pagando atrocemente per quello che ha combinato!


In realtà Apollonia sta cercando di ricostruire attribuendosi il 50% della responsabilità.
Per me si può avere anche parte della responsabilità del tradimento ma cose come questa sono mancanze di rispetto imperdonabili.
Eppure c'è chi riesce a passarci sopra.


----------



## disincantata (29 Giugno 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> In realtà Apollonia sta cercando di ricostruire attribuendosi il 50% della responsabilità.
> Per me si può avere anche parte della responsabilità del tradimento ma cose come questa sono mancanze di rispetto imperdonabili.
> Eppure c'è chi riesce a passarci sopra.


Non ci si passa sopra, fanno un male terribile  vedi Circe, vedi lo stronzo che ho sposato io e che se l'e' portata a casa.

Solo che se sei in situazione di 'volerlo ancora nonostante tutto' o ' dinonpoterlomandarevianonostantetutto' tutto unito di proposito, per vari motivi, non lo digerisci mai, non lo perdoni, lo sopporti.

Il mio non me l'ha mai.presentata perche' ha avuto la fortuna che non lo seguissi mai.con l'orchestra.

Il fine anno 2009 suono' vicino a casa e lei cantava con lui....erano gia' amanti.....se mi fosse balenata l'idea di raggiungerlo sai che bella scenettta....gelosa come una jena immagino lo spettacolo nello spettacolo.

O se a settembre 2012 quando ormai era una certezza lo avessi seguito a casa all'improvviso.....li avrei  trovati in casa mia.

 Certo, bisognerebbe essere come loro e non farsi scrupoli che non meritano.

Poi ragioni valuti sopporti mandi affanculo quando ci pensi e vai avanti.


----------



## disincantata (29 Giugno 2014)

Eliade ha detto:


> Perdonami se spero che tuo marito stia pagando atrocemente per quello che ha combinato!


Lo spero pure io.

Il mio sta pagando e tutto a caro prezzo.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (29 Giugno 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Non ci si passa sopra, fanno un male terribile  vedi Circe, vedi lo stronzo che ho sposato io e che se l'e' portata a casa.
> 
> Solo che se sei in situazione di 'volerlo ancora nonostante tutto' o ' dinonpoterlomandarevianonostantetutto' tutto unito di proposito, per vari motivi, non lo digerisci mai, non lo perdoni, lo sopporti.
> 
> ...


Lei era gelosa di te???


----------



## disincantata (29 Giugno 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Lei era gelosa di te???


Si. E non mi aveva mai vista. Ma era gelodsa di me e di tutte.

Ha picchiato una cantante che si era permessa di mettere una mano sulle spalle a mio marito mentre lui le mostrava dei testi.

cose che ho saputo dopo e non da mio marito....figuriamoci se lui parla.

Poi mi ha chiesto scusa lei.....misteri.....per avermi giudicata male.....ma che caspita  di motivi aveva lei per permettersi di giudicarmi?

Mi ha detto di essere insicura possessiva...l'opposto di me.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (29 Giugno 2014)

Comunque questi che se le portano a casa non so che cazzo di faccia da culo abbiano... (excuse my French)


Poi quando leggo che tutti i tradimenti sono uguali proprio non capisco: c'è tradimento e tradimento... 
Non ti puoi portare l'amante a casa e scoparci nel letto di tua moglie. Faccia da culo proprio (sorry Disy...)


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (29 Giugno 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Si. E non mi aveva mai vista. Ma era gelodsa di me e di tutte.
> 
> Ha picchiato una cantante che si era permessa di mettere una mano sulle spalle a mio marito mentre lui le mostrava dei testi.
> 
> ...


ma un bello schiaffone gliel'hai dato?


----------



## disincantata (29 Giugno 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Comunque questi che se le portano a casa non so che cazzo di faccia da culo abbiano... (excuse my French)
> 
> 
> Poi quando leggo che tutti i tradimenti sono uguali proprio non capisco: c'è tradimento e tradimento...
> Non ti puoi portare l'amante a casa e scoparci nel letto di tua moglie. Faccia da culo proprio (sorry Disy...)


La penso come te.

solo il letto mi ha risparmiato perche' mia figlia ha il letto mstrimoniale....e lui le ha fatto credere che l'altra fosse Solo La mia camera.

saouto da lei che ha usato la camera 'con una lampada strana'   wolt disney e che nella mia c'era un lettone enorme....le ho spiegato che nella mia lui ci scopava spesso e volentieri e che per tenere i ritmi anche con lei prendeva il viagra......scioccata.

Pensava o lui le aveva fatto credere di essere l'eletta.

La sera della bomba le ha inviato una sua foto....come se dopo essersela scopata sei anni non se la ricordasse....evidentemente era convinta non potesse fare a meno di lei.


----------



## disincantata (29 Giugno 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> ma un bello schiaffone gliel'hai dato?


A lui altro che quello.

Lei sentita una sola volta al telefono. Spero trovi uno che la cornifichi a vita la troia.

Ha avuto pure il coraggio di dirmi che ha buttato via sei anni.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (29 Giugno 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> A lui altro che quello.
> 
> Lei sentita una sola volta al telefono. Spero trovi uno che la cornifichi a vita la troia.
> 
> Ha avuto pure il coraggio di dirmi che ha buttato via sei anni.


ma lavorano insieme?


----------



## Apollonia (29 Giugno 2014)

Eliade ha detto:


> Perdonami se spero che tuo marito stia pagando atrocemente per quello che ha combinato!


No, non sta pagando. Ma se rimarrò con lui, pagherà.



Brunetta ha detto:


> In realtà Apollonia sta cercando di ricostruire attribuendosi il 50% della responsabilità.
> Per me si può avere anche parte della responsabilità del tradimento ma cose come questa sono mancanze di rispetto imperdonabili.
> Eppure c'è chi riesce a passarci sopra.


No ci si passa sopra. Come mi scrisse Diletta  nel mio primo post "ci sono cose che non si potranno mai perdonare".



disincantata ha detto:


> Non ci si passa sopra, fanno un male terribile  vedi Circe, vedi lo stronzo che ho sposato io e che se l'e' portata a casa.
> Solo che se sei in situazione di 'volerlo ancora nonostante tutto' o ' dinonpoterlomandarevianonostantetutto' tutto unito di proposito, per vari motivi, non lo digerisci mai, non lo perdoni, lo sopporti.
> Il mio non me l'ha mai.presentata perche' ha avuto la fortuna che non lo seguissi mai.con l'orchestra.
> Il fine anno 2009 suono' vicino a casa e lei cantava con lui....erano gia' amanti.....se mi fosse balenata l'idea di raggiungerlo sai che bella scenettta....gelosa come una jena immagino lo spettacolo nello spettacolo.
> ...


Quoto tutto. Io lo sto mandando affanculo in questi giorni!:rotfl:



disincantata ha detto:


> Lo spero pure io.
> Il mio sta pagando e tutto a caro prezzo.


Seriamente: io penso che la vita, alla fine, il conto ce lo presenti sempre. 
E che si paghi per gli errori commessi.


----------



## Apollonia (29 Giugno 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> A lui altro che quello.


Sono qui che rido come una scema!!! Ah, ah, quando toccherà al mio...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



disincantata ha detto:


> Lei sentita una sola volta al telefono. Spero trovi uno che la cornifichi a vita la troia.
> 
> Ha avuto pure il coraggio di dirmi che ha buttato via sei anni.


Comunque hanno un coraggio incredibile!!!


----------



## ologramma (29 Giugno 2014)

Leggendovi posso affermare che queste situazioni di uomini maturi con fanciulle appena sbocciate( ma nella realtà sbocciano già molti anni prima) sia dovuta alla vostra conquista di libertà dalla schiavitù delle relazioni, difatti oggi matrimoni ,secondo le statistiche  il 30 per cento se non di più , sono destinati a finire. Non vuole essere una giustificazioni dato che i tradimenti avvenivano anche prima, forse mi piace pensare ai miei nonni che si sono conosciuti per lettera e tutto era alla luce del sole.
Ora se senti parlare le ragazze sono scafate al massimo noi ai nostri tempi (cioè quelli per intenderci di Disincantata)
se volevi concludere dovevi penare o come si dice sudare 7 camice , poi c'era l'orario che ci vincolava, erano tempi differenti dai vostri.
Apollonia e disincantata e altre non pensate che i vostri cari sono stati anche circuiti non è una giustificazione ma come dite e dicete la carne è debole , riflettiamo e cerchiamo di capire se non ci si riesce è meglio separarsi è brutto sentire sempre le solite lamentele


----------



## Brunetta (29 Giugno 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Non ci si passa sopra, fanno un male terribile  vedi Circe, vedi lo stronzo che ho sposato io e che se l'e' portata a casa.
> 
> Solo che se sei in situazione di 'volerlo ancora nonostante tutto' o ' dinonpoterlomandarevianonostantetutto' tutto unito di proposito, per vari motivi, non lo digerisci mai, non lo perdoni, lo sopporti.
> 
> ...


Apollonia dice cose diverse.
Nonostante episodi del genere si sente in parte responsabile.


----------



## zanna (2 Luglio 2014)

Disperso ha detto:


> la faccio impazzire.le chiederò qualcosa ogni 3 minuti. a che serve il senso di colpa allora?:carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:
> *entro. ciao*


Che sia stato rapito?


----------



## Diletta (2 Luglio 2014)

ologramma ha detto:


> Leggendovi posso affermare che queste situazioni di uomini maturi con fanciulle appena sbocciate( ma nella realtà sbocciano già molti anni prima) sia dovuta alla vostra conquista di libertà dalla schiavitù delle relazioni, difatti oggi matrimoni ,secondo le statistiche  il 30 per cento se non di più , sono destinati a finire. Non vuole essere una giustificazioni dato che i tradimenti avvenivano anche prima, forse mi piace pensare ai miei nonni che si sono conosciuti per lettera e tutto era alla luce del sole.
> Ora se senti parlare le ragazze sono scafate al massimo noi ai nostri tempi (cioè quelli per intenderci di Disincantata)
> se volevi concludere dovevi penare o come si dice sudare 7 camice , poi c'era l'orario che ci vincolava, erano tempi differenti dai vostri.
> *Apollonia e disincantata e altre non pensate che i vostri cari sono stati anche circuiti non è una giustificazione ma come dite e dicete la carne è debole , riflettiamo e cerchiamo di capire se non ci si riesce è meglio separarsi è brutto sentire sempre le solite lamentele[*/QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## paolopaolo (2 Luglio 2014)

Disperso ha detto:


> Buongiorno a tutti.
> Ieri sono andato via di casa. Mia moglie, la mia compagna, la madre di mia figlia ha scopato con un vicino di casa. Non un amico ma un buon conoscente.
> Li ho scoperti da circa una settimana e ieri non ce l'ho fatta. Sono dovuto scappare da quello schifo.
> Non riesco a parlare di come mi sento anche se le persone a me piú vicine sanno quello che é successo.
> ...


ciao sono nuovo e non so neanche se faccio bene a scrivere qui ma vi prego di aiutarmi lo stesso

sono sposato da 14 anni  abbiamo 2 figli e due mesi fa ho scoperto che mia moglie aveva una relazione con un ragazzo dieci anni più giovane di lei  lei ne ha 42 io 44
sono morto quel giorno
dopo una sua confessione mi ha detto che mi vuole bene ma non mi ama più , che sta bene con questa persona e che le fa sentire cose che non provava più da anni, io le dico che e' normale e che anche io se andassi a letto con un'altra le sentirei ma che se tutti facessimo cosi non esisterebbero i matrimoni.
adesso e' trascorso un po di tempo circa due mesi e intanto siamo riusciti a stabilire un dialogo pero lei mi dice he sta male che non sa cosa vuole dalla vita  e che gli serve tempo per decidere ma io nel frattempo non so che fare , lei col tipo si vede ancora perché lavorano uno affianco allaltra  e lei dice che anche a lui ha chiesto del tempo .
Lei mi dice che e' più di una infatuazione e che si frequentano da 8  mesi e hanno fatto anche sesso
io le ho detto che sarei disposto a perdonarla anche perché l'amo e abbiamo due bambini e non voglio che soffrano , ma lei continua con questo tempo per decidere  e io mi chiedo ma se si fosse pentita non sarebbe gia tornata da me  oppure se avesse deciso di stare con lui non l'avrebbe gia fatto....?? che casino 
io intanto continuo a stare a casa con loro , dormo ancora con mia moglie , la vedo nuda , mi piace da morire ma non si fa avvicinare .
 sta andando anche da una psicologa per capire cosa le sta accadendo, io sto cercando anche se sofro come un cane di starle vicino e lei mi dice che lo apprezza e che se fosse al mio posto non ci riuscirebbe , giornalmente ci sentiamo ci inviamo sms anche dolci ma quando spingo un po lei si irrigidisce e si finisce per litigare .
laltro giorno le ho detto che me ne sarei andato , lei ci e' rimasta malissimo e tutta la sera ha cercato un contatto con me  pui la sera siamo andati a letto e lei ha pianto perché non voleva che andassi via ... io non so più che fare .. sono passati gia due mesi lei mi dice che e' ancora presto ma a me sembra una eternirta 
cosa dovrei fare ? dovrei andarmene? dovrei aspettarla ? e se poi passato questo tempo lei decide di smettere?
dio che casino tra laltro i bambini se ne stanno accorgendo
aiutatemi vi prego


----------



## ologramma (2 Luglio 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> ologramma ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Leggendovi posso affermare che queste situazioni di uomini maturi con fanciulle appena sbocciate( ma nella realtà sbocciano già molti anni prima) sia dovuta alla vostra conquista di libertà dalla schiavitù delle relazioni, difatti oggi matrimoni ,secondo le statistiche  il 30 per cento se non di più , sono destinati a finire. Non vuole essere una giustificazioni dato che i tradimenti avvenivano anche prima, forse mi piace pensare ai miei nonni che si sono conosciuti per lettera e tutto era alla luce del sole.
> ...


----------



## lothar57 (2 Luglio 2014)

ologramma ha detto:


> Diletta ha detto:
> 
> 
> > E come dici tu è carne fresca  quando ti ricapita l'occasione quindi se a loro non dispiace come non usufruire del servizio ?[/QUOTE
> > Pero'bisogna stare attenti,abituati alla ragazzina,il ritorno all'ovile potrebbe essere problematico.


----------



## Minerva (2 Luglio 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> E come dici tu è carne fresca  quando ti ricapita l'occasione quindi se a loro non dispiace come non usufruire del servizio ?[/QUOTE
> Pero'bisogna stare attenti,abituati alla ragazzina,il ritorno all'ovile potrebbe essere problematico.


da buon caprone senz'altro


----------



## lolapal (2 Luglio 2014)

paolopaolo ha detto:


> ciao sono nuovo e non so neanche se faccio bene a scrivere qui ma vi prego di aiutarmi lo stesso
> 
> sono sposato da 14 anni  abbiamo 2 figli e due mesi fa ho scoperto che mia moglie aveva una relazione con un ragazzo dieci anni più giovane di lei  lei ne ha 42 io 44
> sono morto quel giorno
> ...


Ciao e benvenuto. 
Copia questo tuo post e apri una nuova discussione. Se non riesci chiedi aiuto agli admin...
Qui non ti si può rispondere, è il 3d di un altro utente... per rispetto alla sua storia...


----------



## Diletta (3 Luglio 2014)

ologramma ha detto:


> Diletta ha detto:
> 
> 
> > E come dici tu è carne fresca  quando ti ricapita l'occasione quindi se a loro non dispiace come non usufruire del servizio ?
> ...


----------



## Horny (3 Luglio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Conosci tradimenti senza rapporti sessuali?
> 
> .



 be'...direi.
e molto peggiori di quello sessuale.
Giuda, ad esempio.
In fondo io, razionalmente,
sul tradimento sessuale di per sè la vedo come Tebe.
poi mi riconosco una parte irrazionale,
che però chiamo MIO LIMITE, per cui
non perdonerei, temo.


----------



## Horny (3 Luglio 2014)

Apollonia ha detto:


> Molto comodo! Come mio marito che aveva scritto all'amante che *sognava una moglie che gli facesse vivere il suo amore.* Ma che razza di persone sono quelle che tengono, per così tanto tempo, il piede in due scarpe?


be'.... ma scusa, e come ha spiegato una simile frase?
Lesione neurocerebrale?
Sindrome dissociativa acuta?
evidente che l'avr scritto la frase in questione
è infinitamente più grave di una scopata.
è pur vero che, nella maggior parte dei casi,
scopate prolungate si accompagnano proprio
a intimità di questo tipo.
Per me, un mix imperdonabile.


----------



## Apollonia (3 Luglio 2014)

horby ha detto:


> be'.... ma scusa, e come ha spiegato una simile frase?
> Lesione neurocerebrale?
> Sindrome dissociativa acuta?
> evidente che l'avr scritto la frase in questione
> ...


Non l'ha spiegata, semplice. Ha pensato che io me ne fregassi di lui. Non si è mai spiegato, come non mi ha mai chiesto scusa.


----------



## Horny (3 Luglio 2014)

Apollonia ha detto:


> Non l'ha spiegata, semplice. *Ha pensato che io me ne fregassi di lui.* Non si è mai spiegato, come non mi ha mai chiesto scusa.


be' troppo comodo. scusa ancora, ma....
il fatto del sesso, nel vostro caso, poteva essere
giustificato dal fatto che non lo facesse con te
(per me questa è l'unica giustificazione al tradimento sessuale)
ma pensare e scrivere certe cose, e poi non dare una spiegazione...
lo trovo inaccettabile.
lo trovo non voler assolutamente assumersi il proprio 50% di responsabilità.
lo trovo disonesto e vile.
(se voleva che tu lo lasciassi vivere il suo amore....
non aveva che da parlartene!)
ora chissà quanti rossi...:mrgreen:


----------



## Apollonia (3 Luglio 2014)

horby ha detto:


> be' troppo comodo. scusa ancora, ma....
> il fatto del sesso, nel vostro caso, poteva essere
> giustificato dal fatto che non lo facesse con te
> (per me questa è l'unica giustificazione al tradimento sessuale)
> ...


E infatti mio marito non si è assunto la sua responsabilità.


----------



## Horny (3 Luglio 2014)

Apollonia ha detto:


> E infatti mio marito non si è assunto la sua responsabilità.


e cosa aspetterebbe?


----------



## disincantata (3 Luglio 2014)

horby ha detto:


> be'...direi.
> e molto peggiori di quello sessuale.
> Giuda, ad esempio.
> In fondo io, razionalmente,
> ...


Sei stata tu o ricordo male a scrivere che consideravi gravissimo il 'suo' tradimento sessuale e vi eravate pure lasciati in quel periodo?


----------



## Apollonia (3 Luglio 2014)

horby ha detto:


> e cosa aspetterebbe?


E chi lo sa. Per lui, come mi sembra di capire per quasi tutti traditori, la faccenda è chiusa.


----------



## Horny (3 Luglio 2014)

Apollonia ha detto:


> E chi lo sa. Per lui, come mi sembra di capire per quasi tutti traditori, la faccenda è chiusa.



e a te sta bene?


----------



## Apollonia (3 Luglio 2014)

horby ha detto:


> e a te sta bene?


No, ma non posso tutte le volte stare male, incavolarmi e non ottenere nulla.
Io vado avanti nel mio percorso.


----------



## sienne (3 Luglio 2014)

Ciao

disperso, che fine ha fatto?


sienne


----------



## Calimero (14 Luglio 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> disperso, che fine ha fatto?
> 
> ...


sono stato assente. vacanze. ancora un pó' e finiscono. direi finalmente. poi vi diró.


----------



## sienne (14 Luglio 2014)

Disperso ha detto:


> sono stato assente. vacanze. ancora un pó' e finiscono. direi finalmente. poi vi diró.



Ciao

quel finalmente ... non mi piace ... 

Ma goditi ugualmente il tempo che resta ... 



sienne


----------



## Calimero (14 Luglio 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> quel finalmente ... non mi piace ...
> 
> ...


non crucciarti. io sono sereno. per quanto è possibile. poi mi dilungherò su quello che ho deciso


----------



## Lorenzo_De_Leonardi (14 Luglio 2014)

Posso perdonare un tradimento ci sto provando ma ....


----------



## sienne (14 Luglio 2014)

Lorenzo_De_Leonardi ha detto:


> Posso perdonare un tradimento ci sto provando ma ....



Ciao

questa frase non la capisco ... 
mi sembra contorta ... 
se ti va, racconta o apri un thread tuo ... 

e benvenuto ... 


sienne


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (14 Luglio 2014)

Lorenzo_De_Leonardi ha detto:


> Posso perdonare un tradimento ci sto provando ma ....


Ma......????????


----------



## Lorenzo_De_Leonardi (14 Luglio 2014)

Posso perdonare un tradimento ci sto provando ma


----------



## danny (15 Luglio 2014)

Lorenzo_De_Leonardi ha detto:


> Posso perdonare un tradimento ci sto provando ma




?????


----------



## Sbriciolata (15 Luglio 2014)

Disperso ha detto:


> sono stato assente. vacanze. ancora un pó' e finiscono. direi finalmente. poi vi diró.


brutta roba quando uno dice che le vacanze stanno finalmente finendo.
Mi dispiace, ciao.


----------



## Higgins (17 Luglio 2014)

Lorenzo_De_Leonardi ha detto:


> Posso perdonare un tradimento ci sto provando ma


Ma alla fine non perdoni mai veramente?


----------



## zanna (22 Luglio 2014)

Hiking_the_Apps ha detto:


> Ma alla fine non perdoni mai veramente?


Abbi pazienza ... ci stà provando :mrgreen:


----------



## spleen (29 Luglio 2014)

Qualcuno sa se disperso si è ritrovato?


----------



## zanna (29 Luglio 2014)

spleen ha detto:


> Qualcuno sa se disperso si è ritrovato?


Ma soprattutto ... quanto cazzo durano le ferie di disperso?


----------



## disincantata (29 Luglio 2014)

spleen ha detto:


> Qualcuno sa se disperso si è ritrovato?


Lui sicuramente. ...il problema è cosa ha ritrovato..?



Lo capisco.


----------



## sienne (3 Agosto 2014)

Ciao disperso,


che fine hai fatto? ... 
Va bene? ... 


sienne


----------



## Calimero (4 Agosto 2014)

Ciao.
Rispondo per prima cosa che le ferie sono finite da un pezzo ma non ho più scritto perché mi sono concentrato su di me, sulle cose da fare e soprattutto ho passato ogni ritaglio di tempo libero con C. 
Sarò telegrafico. Non riesco a vedere una vita con mia moglie. Ho mandato avanti la richiesta di separazione. Lei è nella fase tragedia è spero non passi a quella vendetta. C. ne è al corrente perché ho voluto lo sapesse da me è perché la madre mi ha risposto picche quando le ho chiesto di dirglielo insieme. finora, ma è passata solo una settimana, non ha fatto nulla per minare il mio rapporto con C. Spero che continui così.
Ho saputo per vie traverse che lui litiga spesso con la moglie pesantemente e quindi credo che in qualche modo lei ha scoperto qualcosa.
Ho la testa un po vuota ma non vedo alternative. Credo di meritare di meglio e se non arriva sono più che convinto di non meritare quello che mi è successo


----------



## Manon Lescaut (4 Agosto 2014)

Disperso ha detto:


> Ciao.
> Rispondo per prima cosa che le ferie sono finite da un pezzo ma non ho più scritto perché mi sono concentrato su di me, sulle cose da fare e soprattutto ho passato ogni ritaglio di tempo libero con C.
> Sarò telegrafico. Non riesco a vedere una vita con mia moglie. Ho mandato avanti la richiesta di separazione. Lei è nella fase tragedia è spero non passi a quella vendetta. C. ne è al corrente perché ho voluto lo sapesse da me è perché la madre mi ha risposto picche quando le ho chiesto di dirglielo insieme. finora, ma è passata solo una settimana, non ha fatto nulla per minare il mio rapporto con C. Spero che continui così.
> Ho saputo per vie traverse che lui litiga spesso con la moglie pesantemente e quindi credo che in qualche modo lei ha scoperto qualcosa.
> Ho la testa un po vuota ma non vedo alternative. Credo di meritare di meglio e se non arriva sono più che convinto di non meritare quello che mi è successo


Tutto legittimo. Un abbraccio. Fai del tuo meglio come papà, nessuno minerà il tuo rapporto con C, sii sereno.


----------



## Calimero (4 Agosto 2014)

Manon Lescaut ha detto:


> Tutto legittimo. Un abbraccio. Fai del tuo meglio come papà, nessuno minerà il tuo rapporto con C, sii sereno.


per adesso è ancora così ma siamo solo all'inizio. la mano sul fuoco che non ci proverà non ce la metterei. Conto molto sull'intelligenza di C.


----------



## zanna (4 Agosto 2014)

Disperso ha detto:


> Ciao.
> Rispondo per prima cosa che le ferie sono finite da un pezzo ma non ho più scritto perché mi sono concentrato su di me, sulle cose da fare e soprattutto ho passato ogni ritaglio di tempo libero con C.
> Sarò telegrafico. Non riesco a vedere una vita con mia moglie. Ho mandato avanti la richiesta di separazione. *Lei è nella fase tragedia* è spero non passi a quella vendetta. C. ne è al corrente perché ho voluto lo sapesse da me è perché la madre mi ha risposto picche quando le ho chiesto di dirglielo insieme. finora, ma è passata solo una settimana, non ha fatto nulla per minare il mio rapporto con C. Spero che continui così.
> Ho saputo per vie traverse che lui litiga spesso con la moglie pesantemente e quindi credo che in qualche modo lei ha scoperto qualcosa.
> Ho la testa un po vuota ma non vedo alternative. *Credo di meritare di meglio e se non arriva sono più che convinto di non meritare quello che mi è successo*


Mi dispiace davvero. Tanto per parlare a parti invertite ti sei mai chiesto come sarebbe andata a finire?


----------



## disincantata (4 Agosto 2014)

Disperso ha detto:


> Ciao.
> Rispondo per prima cosa che le ferie sono finite da un pezzo ma non ho più scritto perché mi sono concentrato su di me, sulle cose da fare e soprattutto ho passato ogni ritaglio di tempo libero con C.
> Sarò telegrafico. Non riesco a vedere una vita con mia moglie. Ho mandato avanti la richiesta di separazione. Lei è nella fase tragedia è spero non passi a quella vendetta. C. ne è al corrente perché ho voluto lo sapesse da me è perché la madre mi ha risposto picche quando le ho chiesto di dirglielo insieme. finora, ma è passata solo una settimana, non ha fatto nulla per minare il mio rapporto con C. Spero che continui così.
> Ho saputo per vie traverse che lui litiga spesso con la moglie pesantemente e quindi credo che in qualche modo lei ha scoperto qualcosa.
> Ho la testa un po vuota ma non vedo alternative. Credo di meritare di meglio e se non arriva sono più che convinto di non meritare quello che mi è successo


Capisco la scelta. Sei giovane ed hai diritto ad un amore vero e sincero.

Ti auguro serenità e che tua figlia capisca che non avevi altra soluzione.


Forza.


----------



## Calimero (4 Agosto 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> Mi dispiace davvero. Tanto per parlare a parti invertite ti sei mai chiesto come sarebbe andata a finire?


vuoi dire se l'avessi tradita io?
 se mio nonno avesse avuto 3 palle sarebbe stato un flipper:carneval:
seriamente non lo so ma non penso che me lo chiederò. e non credo nemmeno sia utile per me chiedermelo.


----------



## Calimero (4 Agosto 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Capisco la scelta. Sei giovane ed hai diritto ad un amore vero e sincero.
> 
> Ti auguro serenità e che tua figlia capisca che non avevi altra soluzione.
> 
> ...


grazie. un'altra soluzione  avrebbe potuto esserci. per qualcun altro e non per me. legittimamente.


----------



## free (4 Agosto 2014)

Disperso ha detto:


> grazie. un'altra soluzione  avrebbe potuto esserci. per qualcun altro e non per me. legittimamente.



ciao, che dire? mi spiace...allora stai cercando una nuova sistemazione?


----------



## Calimero (4 Agosto 2014)

free ha detto:


> ciao, che dire? mi spiace...allora stai cercando una nuova sistemazione?


vivo in una casa di mio fratello. Credo che rimarrò qui. 
di la verità che vuoi ospitarmi:carneval:


----------



## Manon Lescaut (4 Agosto 2014)

Disperso ha detto:


> per adesso è ancora così ma siamo solo all'inizio. la mano sul fuoco che non ci proverà non ce la metterei. Conto molto sull'intelligenza di C.


Mi sono espressa male. Intendevo dire che non ci riuscirà, non che non ci proverà. Tu cerca di essere sempre a posto con te stesso. I figli capiscono molto più di quello che pensiamo o diano a vedere, ed immagino che tu lo sappia bene essendo papà ;-)


----------



## Calimero (4 Agosto 2014)

Manon Lescaut ha detto:


> Mi sono espressa male. Intendevo dire che non ci riuscirà, non che non ci proverà. Tu cerca di essere sempre a posto con te stesso. I figli capiscono molto più di quello che pensiamo o diano a vedere, ed immagino che tu lo sappia bene essendo papà ;-)


anche io lo penso. penso che se ci proverà, purtroppo, in ogni caso provocherà disagio. prima a C. e poi a me. li vorrei evitare se possibile.  io credo e spero di essere in una botte di ferro. le rotture di balle però mi appesantiscono non poco


----------



## disincantata (4 Agosto 2014)

Disperso ha detto:


> anche io lo penso. penso che se ci proverà, purtroppo, in ogni caso provocherà disagio. prima a C. e poi a me. li vorrei evitare se possibile.  io credo e spero di essere in una botte di ferro. le rotture di balle però mi appesantiscono non poco


Mi auguro di no. Non sarebbe la prima pero'.

Tu la conosci ed avrai valutato tutto.


----------



## sienne (4 Agosto 2014)

Disperso ha detto:


> Ciao.
> Rispondo per prima cosa che le ferie sono finite da un pezzo ma non ho più scritto perché mi sono concentrato su di me, sulle cose da fare e soprattutto ho passato ogni ritaglio di tempo libero con C.
> Sarò telegrafico. Non riesco a vedere una vita con mia moglie. Ho mandato avanti la richiesta di separazione. Lei è nella fase tragedia è spero non passi a quella vendetta. C. ne è al corrente perché ho voluto lo sapesse da me è perché la madre mi ha risposto picche quando le ho chiesto di dirglielo insieme. finora, ma è passata solo una settimana, non ha fatto nulla per minare il mio rapporto con C. Spero che continui così.
> Ho saputo per vie traverse che lui litiga spesso con la moglie pesantemente e quindi credo che in qualche modo lei ha scoperto qualcosa.
> Ho la testa un po vuota ma non vedo alternative. Credo di meritare di meglio e se non arriva sono più che convinto di non meritare quello che mi è successo




Ciao 

cosa intendi con che lei è nella fase tragedia?
e cosa ti porta a pensare ad un passaggio di vendetta?
Vendetta di che cosa? ... 

Comunque, capisco molto bene la tua scelta ... 


sienne


----------



## Calimero (4 Agosto 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Mi auguro di no. Non sarebbe la prima pero'.
> 
> Tu la conosci ed avrai valutato tutto.


pensavo di conoscerla anche prima. e avrei scommesso che non mi avrebbe mai tradito. perciò a questo punto mi posso aspettare di tutto sperando di sbagliarmi.


----------



## Calimero (4 Agosto 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> cosa intendi con che lei è nella fase tragedia?
> e cosa ti porta a pensare ad un passaggio di vendetta?
> ...


tragedia del tipo la mia vita è finita. senza di te non sono niente. ho sbagliato ma non ho mai amato e non potrò mai amare nessuno come amo te. vorrei solo morire. pianti su pianti. giuramento solenni. cose così. vendetta potrebbe essere cercare di mettermi contro C.


----------



## Caciottina (4 Agosto 2014)

Disperso ha detto:


> tragedia del tipo la mia vita è finita. senza di te non sono niente. ho sbagliato ma non ho mai amato e non potrò mai amare nessuno come amo te. vorrei solo morire. pianti su pianti. giuramento solenni. *cose così. vendetta potrebbe essere cercare di mettermi contro C*.



cpsa alla quale secondo me tu stai contribuendo, in  prospettiva


----------



## Calimero (4 Agosto 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> cpsa alla quale secondo me tu stai contribuendo, in  prospettiva


in che modo?


----------



## Caciottina (4 Agosto 2014)

Disperso ha detto:


> in che modo?


cosi, esattamente come stai facendo. 
non mi stupirei se lei aarrivasse a farlo, ce la stai portando tu...
a me sembra che tu stia facendo il contrario, inconsciamente allontanare C dalla madre e non stai dando nessun indulgenza a tu amoglie, ne parli quasi con odio.
basta anche leggere la tua firma.
questi messaggini arrivano alla figlia, eccome...il resto verra da se...quindi quando ti si dice: piedi di piombo, che devi stare molto attento, in toeria dovresti ricreare la pace e l armonia, se dici che lo fai per tua figlia, altrimenti e' un gioco sporco in cui cmq le farai allontanare

fonte: exp pers


----------



## free (4 Agosto 2014)

Disperso ha detto:


> vivo in una casa di mio fratello. Credo che rimarrò qui.
> di la verità che vuoi ospitarmi:carneval:



osti, non ci crederai, ma è da giugno che sto ospitando un amico in via di separazione:singleeye:
è la seconda volta, anche l'anno scorso, è molto indeciso
non ti assomiglia per niente


----------



## Nocciola (4 Agosto 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> cosi, esattamente come stai facendo.
> non mi stupirei se lei aarrivasse a farlo, ce la stai portando tu...
> a me sembra che tu stia facendo il contrario, inconsciamente allontanare C dalla madre e non stai dando nessun indulgenza a tu amoglie, ne parli quasi con odio.
> basta anche leggere la tua firma.
> ...


Sono d'accordo con te


----------



## Nicka (4 Agosto 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> cosi, esattamente come stai facendo.
> non mi stupirei se lei aarrivasse a farlo, ce la stai portando tu...
> a me sembra che tu stia facendo il contrario, inconsciamente allontanare C dalla madre e non stai dando nessun indulgenza a tu amoglie, ne parli quasi con odio.
> basta anche leggere la tua firma.
> ...


Io ho la stessa sensazione...


----------



## Caciottina (4 Agosto 2014)

piu che altro mi sembra una sorta di vendetta blanda.
sa che questo (a quanto pare,) e' un modo per ferirla, e cosi sta facendo.
non dico che sia sbagliato, ogfnuno fa quel che vuole delle proprie corna, ma non facciamolo passare come gesto d amore per i figli, perche lo sanno tutti, i figli (i bambini) vogliono vedere mamma e papa insieme . Punto.


----------



## Calimero (4 Agosto 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> cosi, esattamente come stai facendo.
> non mi stupirei se lei aarrivasse a farlo, ce la stai portando tu...
> a me sembra che tu stia facendo il contrario, inconsciamente allontanare C dalla madre e non stai dando nessun indulgenza a tu amoglie, ne parli quasi con odio.
> basta anche leggere la tua firma.
> ...


io non sto allontanando nessuna figlia dalla madre e non capisco come tu possa inventartelo di sana pianta senza nessun riscontro oggettivo se non il mio timore che lei possa tentare di farlo con me. parlo a mia figlia di sua madre in termini lusinghieri. se poi per te chiedere una separazione significa questo è un problema tuo. io sono tranquillo. con mia figlia e con mia moglie. Non so che altro tu possa dedurre. io non sono dio e quello che sfugge al mio controllo, appunto non posso controllarlo. se l'armonia la mina sua madre io non posso farci nulla. ma forse tu puoi


----------



## Caciottina (4 Agosto 2014)

Disperso ha detto:


> io non sto allontanando nessuna figlia dalla madre e non capisco come tu possa inventartelo di sana pianta senza nessun riscontro oggettivo se non il mio timore che lei possa tentare di farlo con me. parlo a mia figlia di sua madre in termini lusinghieri. se poi per te chiedere una separazione significa questo è un problema tuo. io sono tranquillo. con mia figlia e con mia moglie. Non so che altro tu possa dedurre. io non sono dio e quello che sfugge al mio controllo, appunto non posso controllarlo. se l'armonia la mina sua madre io non posso farci nulla. ma forse tu puoi


Nn inventp nulla. Deduco da quello che scrivi.


----------



## Calimero (4 Agosto 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> piu che altro mi sembra una sorta di vendetta blanda.
> sa che questo (a quanto pare,) e' un modo per ferirla, e cosi sta facendo.
> non dico che sia sbagliato, ogfnuno fa quel che vuole delle proprie corna, ma non facciamolo passare come gesto d amore per i figli, perche lo sanno tutti, i figli (i bambini) vogliono vedere mamma e papa insieme . Punto.


Non capisci proprio nulla. io mi separo per me. Non per vendicarmi di qualcuno perché se volessi questo starei con lei e mi scoperei qualsiasi cosa che respira da qui all'oceano indiano filmando il tutto è facendoglielo pure vedere


----------



## Caciottina (4 Agosto 2014)

Disperso ha detto:


> *Non capisci proprio nulla*. io mi separo per me. Non per vendicarmi di qualcuno perché se volessi questo starei con lei e mi scoperei qualsiasi cosa che respira da qui all'oceano indiano filmando il tutto è facendoglielo pure vedere


senti, se vuoi sentirti solo dire che poverino fai bene a fare come fai allora sciriv da un altra parte.
ci sono anche teorie discordanti e la mia e' una di quelle.
sei un po scostumato.
inoltre io non ho dato nulla per certo. ho scritto che questa e' la mia impressione


----------



## Calimero (4 Agosto 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> Nn inventp nulla. Deduco da quello che scrivi.


allora smetti con l'lsd che ti fa avere allucinazioni e leggere cose che nessuno scrive


----------



## Calimero (4 Agosto 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> senti, se vuoi sentirti solo dire che poverino fai bene a fare come fai allora sciriv da un altra parte.
> ci sono anche teorie discordanti e la mia e' una di quelle.
> sei un po scostumato.
> inoltre io non ho dato nulla per certo. ho scritto che questa e' la mia impressione


la mia teoria invece è una di quelle per la quale non capisci nulla. ma è solo la mia impressione


----------



## Nicka (4 Agosto 2014)

Disperso ha detto:


> la mia teoria invece è una di quelle per la quale non capisci nulla. ma è solo la mia impressione


Ma l'importante è che capisci tu, giusto?
E allora...


----------



## Fiammetta (4 Agosto 2014)

Disperso ha detto:


> tragedia del tipo la mia vita è finita. senza di te non sono niente. ho sbagliato ma non ho mai amato e non potrò mai amare nessuno come amo te. vorrei solo morire. pianti su pianti. giuramento solenni. cose così. vendetta potrebbe essere cercare di mettermi contro C.


Ma è un timore fondato ? Nel senso che hai avuto già sentore, azioni da parte sua che ti hanno insospettito ?


----------



## Caciottina (4 Agosto 2014)

Disperso ha detto:


> *allora smetti con l'lsd* che ti fa avere allucinazioni e leggere cose che nessuno scrive


dovrebbe farmi ridere questa infelicissima frase?


----------



## Calimero (4 Agosto 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ma è un timore fondato ? Nel senso che hai avuto già sentore, azioni da parte sua che ti hanno insospettito ?


no. per ora no. facevo ipotesi. se ne sentono di tutti i colori e da quando è capitato a me di essere tradito con il vicino e frequentatore di casa ora mi aspetto di tutto.


----------



## Calimero (4 Agosto 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ma l'importante è che capisci tu, giusto?
> E allora...


no, l'importante sarebbe non scrivere cavate tanto per scrivere qualcosa. Non è necessario, te lo garantisco


----------



## sienne (4 Agosto 2014)

Disperso ha detto:


> no. per ora no. facevo ipotesi. se ne sentono di tutti i colori e da quando è capitato a me di essere tradito con il vicino e frequentatore di casa ora mi aspetto di tutto.



Ciao

ha lasciato tracce profondissime in te ... proprio come un distacco con tutto per sfiducia ... 
sembra quasi, che parli di persone a te completamente sconosciute ... 

Spero, che un giorno ritrovi la fiducia ... 


sienne


----------



## Fiammetta (4 Agosto 2014)

Disperso ha detto:


> no. per ora no. facevo ipotesi. se ne sentono di tutti i colori e da quando è capitato a me di essere tradito con il vicino e frequentatore di casa ora mi aspetto di tutto.


Ah ok, non essere pessimista cerca di andare per il tuo percorso senza fasciarti la testa se no la vivi ancora peggio, comunque fai bene avendo deciso per la separazione a on vivere sotto lo stesso tetto sarebbe in quel,caso complicato per voi  è per vostra figlia. La reazione di tua moglie è legittima comunque, evidentemente non aveva considerato le,eventuali conseguenze di un tradimento :smile: ed ora si trova spaventata e confusa, le passerà.


----------



## Nicka (4 Agosto 2014)

Disperso ha detto:


> no, l'importante sarebbe non scrivere cavate tanto per scrivere qualcosa. Non è necessario, te lo garantisco


Guarda che qui la gente scrive secondo proprio esperienza e secondo il proprio sentore.
Tu è da quando hai iniziato a scrivere che reagisci in maniera poco simpatica quando la gente ti scrive cose che magari non ti aspetti nè ti piacciono...
Miss non mi pare ti abbia detto niente di che, solo ha una certa impressione sulla situazione e l'ha espressa, che bisogno c'è di dire che non capisce nulla o che sarebbe meglio smetterla con l'lsd?
Ammazzi il dialogo...e io capisco che ora tu possa essere incazzato come una biscia, ma mi viene spontaneo pensare a come ti sei posto negli anni con tua moglie...
Attenzione, non è una critica o una presunzione di chissà cosa, ma mi sorge spontaneo chiedermi se quando lei ha cercato di comunicare con te e magari lo ha fatto in maniera che non ti era piacevole tu possa averle segato le gambe ogni volta...
Questa è una cosa che mi è saltata all'occhio leggendoti, ti assicuro che non faccio uso di stupefacenti.


----------



## Caciottina (4 Agosto 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Guarda che qui la gente scrive secondo proprio esperienza e secondo il proprio sentore.
> Tu è da quando hai iniziato a scrivere che reagisci in maniera poco simpatica quando la gente ti scrive cose che magari non ti aspetti nè ti piacciono...
> Miss non mi pare ti abbia detto niente di che, solo ha una certa impressione sulla situazione e l'ha espressa, che bisogno c'è di dire che non capisce nulla o che sarebbe meglio smetterla con l'lsd?
> Ammazzi il dialogo...e io capisco che ora tu possa essere incazzato come una biscia, ma mi viene spontaneo pensare a come ti sei posto negli anni con tua moglie...
> ...


si voglio dire, la mia era un impressione....tutto qui
lsd...ma pensa te

cmq concordo su tutta la parte finale:up:


----------



## Calimero (4 Agosto 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Guarda che qui la gente scrive secondo proprio esperienza e secondo il proprio sentore.
> Tu è da quando hai iniziato a scrivere che reagisci in maniera poco simpatica quando la gente ti scrive cose che magari non ti aspetti nè ti piacciono...
> Miss non mi pare ti abbia detto niente di che, solo ha una certa impressione sulla situazione e l'ha espressa, che bisogno c'è di dire che non capisce nulla o che sarebbe meglio smetterla con l'lsd?
> Ammazzi il dialogo...e io capisco che ora tu possa essere incazzato come una biscia, ma mi viene spontaneo pensare a come ti sei posto negli anni con tua moglie...
> ...


correggo.Non cap7sce nulla di quello  che mi riguarda. 

e se leggessi tutto salverebbe anche a te all'occhio qualcos'altro. Non pretendo tu lo faccia. e non pretendo che insulti all'occhio nulla. è sufficiente che salti a me. e conseguentemente a quelloche leggo rispondo. Non le piacciono le mie risposte. a me non piacciono le sue considerazioni che trovo capziose e provocatorie.


----------



## Caciottina (4 Agosto 2014)

Disperso ha detto:


> correggo.Non cap7sce nulla di quello  che mi riguarda.
> 
> e se leggessi tutto salverebbe anche a te all'occhio qualcos'altro. Non pretendo tu lo faccia. e non pretendo che insulti all'occhio nulla. è sufficiente che salti a me. e conseguentemente a quelloche leggo rispondo. Non le piacciono le mie risposte. a me non piacciono le sue considerazioni che trovo capziose e provocatorie.



Quanto mi ricordi qualcuno
Tu sei un rosichetti ecco che c è.  Ahahah
Ciao


----------



## Calimero (4 Agosto 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ah ok, non essere pessimista cerca di andare per il tuo percorso senza fasciarti la testa se no la vivi ancora peggio, comunque fai bene avendo deciso per la separazione a on vivere sotto lo stesso tetto sarebbe in quel,caso complicato per voi è per vostra figlia. La reazione di tua moglie è legittima comunque, evidentemente non aveva considerato le,eventuali conseguenze di un tradimento  ed ora si trova spaventata e confusa, le passerà.


sono d'accordo che la sua è una reazione legittima come qualunque altra avesse avuto. spero solo che non la riversi su C. e su me.non sono pessimista ma per natura cerco di vagliare tutte le ipotesi  che riesco a vedere. questo, al contrario di altri, mi fa stare meglio piuttosto che appesantirmi. senza scadere nell'ossessione, naturalmente


----------



## Calimero (4 Agosto 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> Quanto mi ricordi qualcuno
> Tu sei un rosichetti ecco che c è.  Ahahah
> Ciao


ma questo qualcuno che ti ricordo ti ha detto che sei patetica ma in maniera irritante? scommetto di si. e aveva ragione.
vado a rosicare da un'altra parte:carneval:


----------



## Calimero (4 Agosto 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> ha lasciato tracce profondissime in te ... proprio come un distacco con tutto per sfiducia ...
> sembra quasi, che parli di persone a te completamente sconosciute ...
> ...


io mi fido dime e degli altri. la sfiducia mi arriva quando qualcuno tradisce la mia.
probabilmente è vero. sembra ne parli asetticamente. probabilmente questo mi fa stare meglio


----------



## Caciottina (4 Agosto 2014)

Disperso ha detto:


> ma questo qualcuno che ti ricordo ti ha detto che sei patetica ma in maniera irritante? scommetto di si. e aveva ragione.
> vado a rosicare da un'altra parte:carneval:


Patetica? Ma cosa dici?  Abbiamo toccatp un punto dolente? E cmq altre persobe si sono dette d accordo con me. Si vai pure...mi sbra una buona idea.


----------



## disincantata (4 Agosto 2014)

Disperso ha detto:


> tragedia del tipo la mia vita è finita. senza di te non sono niente. ho sbagliato ma non ho mai amato e non potrò mai amare nessuno come amo te. vorrei solo morire. pianti su pianti. giuramento solenni. cose così. vendetta potrebbe essere cercare di mettermi contro C.


Non capirò mai chi tradisce e poi si stupisce per la reazione che provoca e le conseguenze.


----------



## sienne (4 Agosto 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Non capirò mai chi tradisce e poi si stupisce per la reazione che provoca e le conseguenze.



Ciao 

perché non si rendono proprio conto, della portata che combinano ... 
forse, perché in quel frangente di vita parallela, contano solo loro ... 
non riescono a vedere oltre e a integrare il tutto ... ma rimane una cosa a sé ... 

Ma per come scrive Disperso, lei lo doveva sapere, che non vi è trippa per gatti ... 


sienne


----------



## Trinità (4 Agosto 2014)

E' ora di finirla di stare sempre sul carro delle vittime.
Lo si può perdonare un tradimento si o no?
Il tradito può concedere una nuova vita al traditore oppure non può.
Una ferita che sanguina se curata amorevolmente guarisce e rimane una cicatrice
e la cicatrice con il tempo sbiadisce.
Cazzo!Mia moglie mi sta distruggendo ogni volta che cerco un po' di dialogo e questo la fa star bene?
NO!NO!NO!
Forse se provasse a tendere la mano al marito che la implora di tentare con una vita nuova e migliore,
forse allora starebbe meglio.
Qual'è lo scopo di un tradito?

Avanti sono qua , marito traditore, dai scaglia la pietra fallo pure cara moglie mia, ma non
ti servirà a nulla.
Abbi coraggio di accettare questo bambino che è cresciuto, fallo per te stessa.......

Queste cose le ho scritte ed urlate a mia moglie e ne ottengo solo odio, bene me lo merito ma non
ce la faccio più.


----------



## sienne (4 Agosto 2014)

Trinità ha detto:


> E' ora di finirla di stare sempre sul carro delle vittime.
> Lo si può perdonare un tradimento si o no?
> Il tradito può concedere una nuova vita al traditore oppure non può.
> Una ferita che sanguina se curata amorevolmente guarisce e rimane una cicatrice
> ...



Ciao

dipende tanto dal tradito, dalla situazione, dalla storia, dalle risorse, dal tipo di tradimento ecc. 
Alcuni provano a riprendere il percorso con il compagno ... altri non ci riescono o non vogliono ... 

Perciò ... lo scopo è di ritrovare un proprio equilibrio ... dopo un volo nello spazio ... 


sienne


----------



## Brunetta (4 Agosto 2014)

Ognuno sa dentro di sé che ci sono cose che potrebbe provare a perdonare e altre che non potrebbe mai superare.
Ognuno ha il suo limite.
Magari per alcuni un tradimento come quello subito da Disperso è come altri e superabile, con buona volontà, impegno e mediazione.
Per lui no.
Per me non lo sarebbe.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (4 Agosto 2014)

Trinità ha detto:


> E' ora di finirla di stare sempre sul carro delle vittime.
> Lo si può perdonare un tradimento si o no?
> Il tradito può concedere una nuova vita al traditore oppure non può.
> Una ferita che sanguina se curata amorevolmente guarisce e rimane una cicatrice
> ...



che avevi sposato una testona forse lo sapevi già, che dici?


----------



## Trinità (4 Agosto 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> dipende tanto dal tradito, dalla situazione, dalla storia, dalle risorse, dal tipo di tradimento ecc.
> Alcuni provano a riprendere il percorso con il compagno ... altri non ci riescono o non vogliono ...
> ...


Ciao,

capisco tutto cara sienne ma non ce la faccio più a sentire sempre le sue richieste 
assurde.Non ce la faccio più, io quel poco di tempo che le sto accanto lo utilizzo 
per dialogare mentre lei mi demolisce con offese anche personali pesanti.
Quando le dico che anche lei con quel cell nascosto mi ha ferito moltissimo
mi dice che non era più mia moglie e poteva fare quello che voleva.
Non può un tradito dire così, non può,mi dispiace ma non è più corretto.
Cari traditi, si può dare una possibilità e possibile azzeccare la scelta giusta.
Tutto si evolve per il BENE.Ci credo, vorrei solo una piccola funicella alla quale aggrapparmi...


trinità


----------



## Chiara Matraini (4 Agosto 2014)

Trinità ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> capisco tutto cara sienne ma non ce la faccio più a sentire sempre le sue richieste
> assurde.Non ce la faccio più, io quel poco di tempo che le sto accanto lo utilizzo
> ...



:unhappy:
vabbè


----------



## disincantata (4 Agosto 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> perché non si rendono proprio conto, della portata che combinano ...
> forse, perché in quel frangente di vita parallela, contano solopuoi o ...
> ...


Puoi non rendertene conto se succede una volta in  un contesto particolare e finisce lì. ...ma se continui e ci scambi pure messaggini erotici...che se sei maturo puoi pure evitare avendo un coniuge ed una famiglia...e li conservi pure.....allora dimostri sfrontatezza menefreghismo egoismo.

Per non parlare del scegliere un amico di famiglia e continuare a  frequentarlo invitandolo pure a casa con la consorte e mancando soprattutto di tatto verso il tuo di coniuge.

A quanto pare è molto diffuso cercarlo a portata di mano. Doppio egoismo.

Poi trovano pure il coraggio di disperarsi??????

Da nascondersi.  

Almeno un rigoroso silenzio mi sembrerebbe il minimo.


----------



## Trinità (4 Agosto 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> che avevi sposato una testona forse lo sapevi già, che dici?


Certo che lo sapevo.Ma cribbio la cocciutaggine si può superare per amore oppure no?
Io potrei abbracciare mia moglie subito dopo che avesse lasciato questo presunto amico.
Secondo me non ha fatto nulla con lui ma sinceramente non m'importa perchè credo di 
essere migliore di come ero, meriterebbe o no un marito da dieci e lode?
Credo che una persona tradita meriti questo...


P.S.
Sei Tu il veterinario che nominava sbriciolata?
ciao


----------



## sienne (4 Agosto 2014)

Trinità ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> capisco tutto cara sienne ma non ce la faccio più a sentire sempre le sue richieste
> assurde.Non ce la faccio più, io quel poco di tempo che le sto accanto lo utilizzo
> ...



Ciao

secondo la sua ottica, tu hai sciolto / rotto il vostro legame con il tradimento ... 
Vede quel momento come la fine del vostro legame ... non ti deve più nulla ... 
È il suo sentire. Come tu hai avuto il tuo con la tua amorosa ... 

Oltre alle richieste che tu non vuoi assecondare ... che altre possibilità vi sono? 
Potranno essere assurde per te ... ma per lei, forse, hanno un ulteriore valore.
E ogni volta che glieli neghi ... per lei è una scelta che fai contro di lei ... 
E così la ferita si apre sempre di più ... e non può curarsi e cicatrizzarsi ... 


sienne


----------



## Trinità (4 Agosto 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> :unhappy:
> vabbè


Intendo che non è più corretto nominarlo a più di un anno di distanza.
Cazzo, è stata con me per 20 anni e non trova la forza di guardare dentro di se 
e dialogare?
Questi amici che le preparano le stanze se vuole andare da loro sono dei coglioni e sono 
contro il matrimonio che merita una possibilità.
Non giustifico più nessuno,cazzo......


----------



## Trinità (4 Agosto 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> secondo la sua ottica, tu hai sciolto / rotto il vostro legame con il tradimento ...
> Vede quel momento come la fine del vostro legame ... non ti deve più nulla ...
> ...


Ciao,

vuole che le scriva tutto per filo e per segno da quando è cominciata la storia
vuole sapere quante volte l'ho leccata all'amante , come facevo l'amore con
l'amante, quello che le dicevo per filo e per segno.
NERO SU BIANCO!
Poi quando la vedo passare( l'amante) devo chiamare mia moglie e davanti 
a lei devo offendere l'altra pesantemente ed infamarla.
Questo un tradito non può chiederlo, ditemi cosa ne pensate....



trinità


----------



## Nocciola (4 Agosto 2014)

Trinità ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> vuole che le scriva tutto per filo e per segno da quando è cominciata la storia
> vuole sapere quante volte l'ho leccata all'amante , come facevo l'amore con
> ...


Sono senza parole


----------



## Chiara Matraini (4 Agosto 2014)

Trinità ha detto:


> Certo che lo sapevo.*Ma cribbio la cocciutaggine si può superare per amore oppure no?*
> Io potrei abbracciare mia moglie subito dopo che avesse lasciato questo presunto amico.
> Secondo me non ha fatto nulla con lui ma sinceramente non m'importa perchè credo di
> essere migliore di come ero, meriterebbe o no un marito da dieci e lode?
> ...


parlo a titolo personale, io ci riesco.
dico che è per amore, ma potrebbe essere anche perché la qualità della mia vita migliora notevolmente quando non mi impunto ( quindi grande amore verso me stessa)

credo che molte persone non leghino le due cose, comunque: nel senso che non  ritengono di dimostrare amore cedendo posizione


----------



## Trinità (4 Agosto 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Sono senza parole


Io invece le ho.....cazzo,cazzo,cazzo!
Dov'è finito il mio matrimonio?
Sono pronto a ripartire come un treno e lei lo sa.....ha paura!
ciao


----------



## Chiara Matraini (4 Agosto 2014)

Trinità ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> vuole che le scriva tutto per filo e per segno da quando è cominciata la storia
> vuole sapere *quante volte l'ho leccata all'amante , come facevo l'amore con
> ...


come lo facevi? come gliela leccavi?


----------



## sienne (4 Agosto 2014)

Trinità ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> vuole che le scriva tutto per filo e per segno da quando è cominciata la storia
> vuole sapere quante volte l'ho leccata all'amante , come facevo l'amore con
> ...



Ciao trinità

dirò una cosa, che non ti farà piacere ... 
È avvelenata. Poco ma sicuro. Tirata tra le forze, di voler sapere tutto per esserne partecipe
e la forza di totale distruzione dell'accaduto ... e infliggere l'umiliazione totale all'altra ... 
Cerca vendetta ... ha intrapreso questa strada per risanare un suo equilibrio ... 

Tua moglie, e scusami tanto, non mi sembra una persona intelligente ... su vari livelli ... 
Non ho nessuna idea, come si potrebbe instaurare un dialogo, con qualcuno che è così "fuori" ... 


sienne


----------



## Nocciola (4 Agosto 2014)

Trinità ha detto:


> Io invece le ho.....cazzo,cazzo,cazzo!
> Dov'è finito il mio matrimonio?
> Sono pronto a ripartire come un treno e lei lo sa.....ha paura!
> ciao


Io resto della mia opinione iniziale.
Tua moglie è ben lieta del tradimento. Ora vuole anche che ti sputtani così poi si sentirà giustificata a separarsi e avrá ottenuto ció che vuole


----------



## Trinità (4 Agosto 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> come lo facevi? come gliela leccavi?


Tutto!Nero su bianco!
Il mediatore dice di non cedere.Se cedo lei tornerebbe da me.
Altro che sbriciolato che sarei....
Sto facendo tutto da solo da un mese a questa parte due lavori e tra poco parte il terzo e non 
smetterò mai di amare mia moglie ma il suo limite di tradita dove cazzo è?
NON CAPIRO' MAI!!!Scusate lo sfogo.....


----------



## sienne (4 Agosto 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Io resto della mia opinione iniziale.
> Tua moglie è ben lieta del tradimento. Ora vuole anche che ti sputtani così poi si sentirà giustificata a separarsi e avrá ottenuto ció che vuole



Ciao 

se è ciò che vuole ... il tradimento in sé basterebbe e avanzerebbe pure ... 
Quale migliore ragione, per separarsi ... il resto, allora, che senso avrebbe?


sienne


----------



## Trinità (4 Agosto 2014)

Vorrei andare dal marito dell'altra e dirgli<<CORNUTO!>> e aprire le danze.
Non lo farò mai, piuttosto mi faccio una bella cantatina e un bel discorso con i miei 
clienti e li faccio sbroccare dalle risate.
Ma come puoi andare a leggere in chiesa dopo quello che hai fatto?Dice lei.
Ci vado eccome!Eccome se ci vado!

Cosa devo pagare?Quanto devo pagare?Sono uno che lavora io , ed i debiti li ho 
sempre pagati.
Fissiamo un prezzo e voltiamo pagina.

Dai traditi, dai uno sforzo siamo nelle vostre mani.......


----------



## sienne (4 Agosto 2014)

Ciao

lei il prezzo te lo ha fissato ... 
Tu non vuoi pagare ... e ti capisco. 

Cosa rimane? Un debito non saldato ... 


sienne


----------



## Calimero (4 Agosto 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Hai confermato quello che ha scritto Miss. Ti separi per te stesso.
> 
> Dalle tue parole emerge tanto rancore ed egoismo.
> 
> ...


puoi dirlo forte peccato che la tua amica diceva   che lo facevo per vendetta. e siamo a due.. io mi permetto di usare i toni con cui la ragazza dolcissima mi viene aapagare il cazzo con le sue teorie provocatorie e stupide. torna a giocare con le bambole ragazzetta.
io mi comporto come una persona che non permette a nessuno di ledere la mia dignità. cosa che tu e la tua amichetta manco sapete dove sta di casa.


----------



## Trinità (4 Agosto 2014)

Disperso ha detto:


> puoi dirlo forte peccato che la tua amica diceva   che lo facevo per vendetta. e siamo a due.. io mi permetto di usare i toni con cui la ragazza dolcissima mi viene aapagare il cazzo con le sue teorie provocatorie e stupide. torna a giocare con le bambole ragazzetta.
> io mi comporto come una persona che non permette a nessuno di ledere la mia dignità. cosa che tu e la tua amichetta manco sapete dove sta di casa.


Fuggi dal tuo matrimonio!!
Si può riparare si può!
Cosa credi che la separazione sia un premio?
Ti scopavi il mondo se stavi con lei?
Ma fammi il piacere.


----------



## Nocciola (4 Agosto 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> se è ciò che vuole ... il tradimento in sé basterebbe e avanzerebbe pure ...
> Quale migliore ragione, per separarsi ... il resto, allora, che senso avrebbe?
> ...


Bè più lo fa passare per stronzo più lei sarà giustificata agli occhi degli altri e nel frattempo lei faceva magari anche di peggio


----------



## Trinità (4 Agosto 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Bè più lo fa passare per stronzo più lei sarà giustificata agli occhi degli altri e nel frattempo lei faceva magari anche di peggio


Cosa vuoi che facciano? Una scelta la devi saper portare avanti. l' amico scappa......
Non si aspettavano che restassi a lavorare davanti a tutto un paese che oramai sa tutto di tutto.
Sono ancora qua!
E ci resterò, gli amici dovranno abbassare lo sguardo per essere stati subdoli con il mio matrimonio.
Non scapperò mai!
Aspetterò mia moglie....sì


----------



## Calimero (4 Agosto 2014)

Trinità ha detto:


> Fuggi dal tuo matrimonio!!
> Si può riparare si può!
> Cosa credi che la separazione sia un premio?
> Ti scopavi il mondo se stavi con lei?
> Ma fammi il piacere.


ma tu da dove arrivi? io decido della mia tu della tua. e a quanto vedo meno male


----------



## disincantata (4 Agosto 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao trinità
> 
> dirò una cosa, che non ti farà piacere ...
> È avvelenata. Poco ma sicuro. Tirata tra le forze, di voler sapere tutto per esserne partecipe
> ...


Se  la storia è  vera lei cerca solo di avere le prove per guadagnarci.

Altrimenti non ha senso.


----------



## sienne (4 Agosto 2014)

Ciao 

facciamo un po' attenzione con le parole ... 
L'interesse di una figlia può anche stare nel vivere certi valori che si hanno. 
Non può essere l'interesse di una figlia, "spezzarsi" per seguire un certo credo ... 


sienne


----------



## sienne (4 Agosto 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Se  la storia è  vera lei cerca solo di avere le prove per guadagnarci.
> 
> Altrimenti non ha senso.



Ciao

non capisco neanche cosa ci sia da guadagnare ... 
Uno spreco incredibile di energie per nulla ... 
Per me, il tutto da poco senso ... solo ira ... 


sienne


----------



## disincantata (4 Agosto 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> non capisco neanche cosa ci sia da guadagnare ...
> Uno spreco incredibile di energie per nulla ...
> ...


Magari per chiedere la separazione per colpa grave.

più soldi e meno diritti.


----------



## Nocciola (4 Agosto 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Magari per chiedere la separazione per colpa grave.
> 
> più soldi e meno diritti.


O semplicemente per uscirne più "pulita" possibile


----------



## disincantata (4 Agosto 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> O semplicemente per uscirne più "pulita" possibile


Se ricordo un po' la storia lei ha avuto fin troppa pazienza....prima.


----------



## sienne (4 Agosto 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Magari per chiedere la separazione per colpa grave.
> 
> più soldi e meno diritti.





farfalla ha detto:


> O semplicemente per uscirne più "pulita" possibile



Ciao 

per me non da senso. Lui le lascia tutto ... detto e lei lo sa ... 
E a cosa le servirebbero le descrizioni delle leccate? ... 
E pulita di cosa, se ha tirato dentro la storia anche i figli? ... 


sienne


----------



## Nocciola (4 Agosto 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> per me non da senso. Lui le lascia tutto ... detto e lei lo sa ...
> E a cosa le servirebbero le descrizioni delle leccate? ...
> ...


Più fa sembrare sporca la cosa, più lo sputtana pubblicamente più lei avrà l'approvazione di tutti e ne uscirà alla grande. 
Secondo me lei ha un altro e forse anche da prima.
Quella dell'amico e del cell segreto la dice lunga


----------



## sienne (4 Agosto 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Più fa sembrare sporca la cosa, più lo sputtana pubblicamente più lei avrà l'approvazione di tutti e ne uscirà alla grande.
> Secondo me lei ha un altro e forse anche da prima.
> Quella dell'amico e del cell segreto la dice lunga



Ciao

la storia dell'amico infatti, non è per nulla chiaro ...
e probabilmente, alcune azioni sono dettate per non perdere la faccia.
Questo l'ho pensato e scritto all'inizio ... di non sottovalutare l'opinione altrui ... 

Lui così facendo, le sta rovinando però tutto ... se così fosse ... 
Forse è per questo che ancora dopo un anno è più in fiamme che all'inizio ... 
Si, potrebbe essere ... 


sienne


----------



## Nausicaa (4 Agosto 2014)

Io non sono stata tradita.
e non sono per il matrimonio a tutti i costi. Dopo un lungo periodo doloroso, mi sono separata. Qui di.

Quindi è "comprensibile" che io sia tra quelli un pò perplessi... Certo in torto c'è lei e non tu. Ma davvero il vostro matrimonio valeva cosí poco anche per te, perchè si possa cassare in questo pochissimo tempo? Vale meno del tuo orgoglio?
questo è il senso di sbigottimento a cui, credo, miss ha dato voce.
poi, ripeto, non so come ci si sente. Persone che considero di spessore nell'argomento ti capiscono, e chiaramente mi fido del loro pensiero... Ma anche Sienne..  Ci ha passato altro che tre mesi, a cercare di sistemare...

tutto qui. Se sai che non ce la fai, non ce la fai. Punto. Nessuno, neanche tua moglie, puó dirti nulla.

permetterai, spero, che ci sia chi, come me, non può fare a meno di pensare che il vostro matrimonio alla fine si è ribaltato... Per poco. Ma è una opinione personale, che non concede nulla al tuo sentire personale. E quindi lascia il tempo che teova. E quindi... Non prendertela.

alla fine, rimane, per me come per miss immagino come per principessa come per tutti, il dispiacere per te, per tua figlia, anche per tua moglie. È sempre un lutto.


----------



## Trinità (4 Agosto 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Più fa sembrare sporca la cosa, più lo sputtana pubblicamente più lei avrà l'approvazione di tutti e ne uscirà alla grande.
> Secondo me lei ha un altro e forse anche da prima.
> Quella dell'amico e del cell segreto la dice lunga


Ha tutti contro adesso!Solo questo amico e suo padre.
Ti faccio un esempio.
Le sere che i bambini sono da me, io dico telefonate alla mamma per la buona notte. Lei mai!MAI!MAI!
Sono un traditore e questo non lo smetterò di ripetere ma dirmi <<io non sono più tua moglie>> non serve a nulla.
Non voglio la separazione, ma se vuole le do tutto.
Anche questo mese tutti i guadagni li ho dati a lei di persona.
Ne faccia ciò che vuole.
Sono entrato in questo thread perchè ho visto la sicurezza di disperso nel credere alla separazione.


----------



## Trinità (4 Agosto 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> la storia dell'amico infatti, non è per nulla chiaro ...
> e probabilmente, alcune azioni sono dettate per non perdere la faccia.
> ...


ciao,


certo che le sto rovinando i piani!
Questa tradita non si aspettava la mia reazione nell'allontanamento.
Credeva che andassi dalla mamma.Invece no!NO!NO!
Solo vado avanti per la mia famiglia e anche se alle volte crollo, perchè mi manca tutto,
voglio vedere cosa fa con l'amico coniglio.
Non ha le palle per portarsela via.Poverino l'ha solo ascoltata a piangere e basta.
Se mi fanno diventare un LEONE sono cazzi loro.
Non c'è attenuante al suo comportamento.Il fatto di aver preso questo amico come 
confidente è un tradimento al pari del mio se non superiore.


trinità


----------



## sienne (4 Agosto 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Io non sono stata tradita.
> e non sono per il matrimonio a tutti i costi. Dopo un lungo periodo doloroso, mi sono separata. Qui di.
> 
> Quindi è "comprensibile" che io sia tra quelli un pò perplessi... Certo in torto c'è lei e non tu. Ma davvero il vostro matrimonio valeva cosí poco anche per te, perchè si possa cassare in questo pochissimo tempo? Vale meno del tuo orgoglio?
> ...



Ciao 

potrebbe essere proprio il contrario ... 
Nel senso, di non sapere proprio più come rapportarsi con una persona che ha tradito in tal modo ... 
L'estraneità diventa più grande della confidenza che vi era ... e l'effetto domino su altri ambiti della vita,
non sono da sottovalutare. È una cosa che si sente fortemente in se. E questo muro che si innalza, protegge. 
Ma non solo. Permette di non perdersi. Di rimanere "una cosa intera" ... proprio per l'alto valore datogli ... 
Un valore ... gettato come perle ai porci ... un disequilibrio enorme ... 


sienne


----------



## Nausicaa (4 Agosto 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> potrebbe essere proprio il contrario ...
> Nel senso, di non sapere proprio più come rapportarsi con una persona che ha tradito in tal modo ...
> ...


Non lo calisco.
non dico che non possa essere, ma non lo capisco. Solo questo dicevo. Che è anche normale non capirlo. Tutto qui.


----------



## Brunetta (4 Agosto 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Io resto della mia opinione iniziale.
> Tua moglie è ben lieta del tradimento. Ora vuole anche che ti sputtani così poi si sentirà giustificata a separarsi e avrá ottenuto ció che vuole


Quoto


Trinità ha detto:


> Tutto!Nero su bianco!
> Il mediatore dice di non cedere.Se cedo lei tornerebbe da me.
> Altro che sbriciolato che sarei....
> Sto facendo tutto da solo da un mese a questa parte due lavori e tra poco parte il terzo e non
> ...


Nero su bianco è per usarla in giudiziale.
Lei ha un reddito suo alto?
Oppure è senza reddito?
Oppure vuole avere queste prove per avere una giustificazione per la sua storia, che sospettiamo in molti, non sia successiva al tuo tradimento.

In ogni caso se uno dei due non vuole riprovarci, non vuole.
Tutto qui.


----------



## sienne (4 Agosto 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Non lo calisco.
> non dico che non possa essere, ma non lo capisco. Solo questo dicevo. Che è anche normale non capirlo. Tutto qui.



Ciao 

nessun problema ... 



sienne


----------



## Trinità (4 Agosto 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Quoto
> 
> Nero su bianco è per usarla in giudiziale.
> Lei ha un reddito suo alto?
> ...


Lei non ha reddito! Ha sempre lavorato con me in tutto e per tutto.
Prima del mio tradimento lei non ha fatto nulla.
Io avevo l'impressione che avesse un debole di simpatia per questo nostro amico, altrimenti non mi sarei 
sentito una ruota di scorta.
Non ha bisogno di nessuna giudiziale, è sufficiente che mi dica <<questo è quello che voglio ed è tutto suo>>.
Il fatto che mi dica che da quando si è tolta la fede non è più mia moglie non è corretto.
Lei del mio tradimento non ha nessuna prova.
Se ho sbagliato non posso tornare indietro ma davanti ai figli voglio dimostrare che il loro padre per amore
aspetta la loro madre.
Cosa vuol dire tutto qui?


----------



## Brunetta (4 Agosto 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Non lo calisco.
> non dico che non possa essere, ma non lo capisco. Solo questo dicevo. Che è anche normale non capirlo. Tutto qui.


Come ho già scritto, ognuno ha un suo limite che sa di non poter superare.
Tanti e tante qui hanno scritto che, ad esempio, farlo nella propria casa e nel proprio letto matrimoniale è una mancanza di rispetto insopportabile.
In questo caso particolare la natura dell'amante, il vicino di casa, è il limite di Disperso.
Come si può dire che quel suo limite non è un limite valido? E' il suo.
Non sta dicendo che non sopporta un tradimento episodico, ma quello specifico tradimento. Ci ha pensato mesi.


----------



## disincantata (4 Agosto 2014)

Nausicaasepara 17]Non lo capisco.
non dico che non possa essere, ma non lo capisco. Solo questo dicevo. Che è anche normale non capirlo. Tutto qui.[/QUOTE]

Non si capisce fino a che non lo si prova.

Nessuno sa veramente come reagirà prima. 

Io lo capisco e tanto Disperso. 

Basti pensare che un brutto tradimento continua a martellarti ....anche quando stai bene e non te ne frega più niente del traditore....figuriamoci se sei ancora  innamorato che delusione provi.

Potendolo fare  fa benissimo. 

Perché dovrebbe continuare se non se la sente?

Se ci si separa per altri motivi a maggior ragione lo si può fare a ragion veduta dopo che tua moglie/marito ti tradisce sotto il naso.


----------



## passante (4 Agosto 2014)

io immagino che ci si possa disamorare per un tradimento, e quindi lo capisco. poi spero di non saperlo mai con certezza.


----------



## Brunetta (4 Agosto 2014)

Trinità ha detto:


> Lei non ha reddito! Ha sempre lavorato con me in tutto e per tutto.
> Prima del mio tradimento lei non ha fatto nulla.
> Io avevo l'impressione che avesse un debole di simpatia per questo nostro amico, altrimenti non mi sarei
> sentito una ruota di scorta.
> ...


Tutto qui vuol dire che se una persone non si sente più di essere dentro a un matrimonio e lo esprime con decisione, non ci si può fare nulla. Per sposarsi bisogna essere d'accordo in due e anche per rimanere sposati.
Se lei non ha reddito può fidarsi di te o anche no. Con delle prove del tradimento in mano, magari dettagliate potrebbe provare la tua colpa e pensare di ottenere di più.
Non conta quel che tu dici ora, conta cosa farai davvero, soprattutto se saprai che lei ha un'altra storia.
Se poi le interessa giustificare la separazione in un ambiente contrario, mi sembra che tu abbia detto che frequenta la parrocchia, può lei pensare di poterlo fare con una tua ammissione di colpa.
Non conta tanto quello che è ragionevole quanto quello ha in testa lei.
Tu dovresti sapere cosa pensa, crede, quanto le interessa l'immagine.
Tu hai parlato col parroco?
Frequenti anche tu l'ambiente?
Usa il parroco come mediatore.


----------



## Brunetta (5 Agosto 2014)

passante ha detto:


> io immagino che ci si possa disamorare per un tradimento, e quindi lo capisco. poi spero di non saperlo mai con certezza.


Ci s'innamora per l'interezza di una persona che comprende corpo, pensieri, modo di fare e di vivere.
Qualcuno comprende chi si disinnamora perché il partner è esageratamente ingrassato o perché si trascura fisicamente o perché, semplicemente, l'amore si è esaurito.
Come si fa (non mi riferisco a te perché tu sei possibilista) a non capire che si possa disinnamorarsi se il tipo di tradimento ci fa vedere una persona totalmente estranea e diversa da quella di cui ci siamo innamorati?


----------



## Trinità (5 Agosto 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Tutto qui vuol dire che se una persone non si sente più di essere dentro a un matrimonio e lo esprime con decisione, non ci si può fare nulla. Per sposarsi bisogna essere d'accordo in due e anche per rimanere sposati.
> Se lei non ha reddito può fidarsi di te o anche no. Con delle prove del tradimento in mano, magari dettagliate potrebbe provare la tua colpa e pensare di ottenere di più.
> Non conta quel che tu dici ora, conta cosa farai davvero, soprattutto se saprai che lei ha un'altra storia.
> Se poi le interessa giustificare la separazione in un ambiente contrario, mi sembra che tu abbia detto che frequenta la parrocchia, può lei pensare di poterlo fare con una tua ammissione di colpa.
> ...


Sono io che ho trovato in un parroco il mediatore famigliare.
Lei dice di provare ribrezzo quando le parlo di fede.
Con il mediatore famigliare ci ha litigato, e pensa di essere nel giusto.
Secondo me lei vuole nero su bianco per distruggere l'amante.
Per quale motivo vuole che la chiami quando è al lavoro nello stabile vicino?
Sono io a fidarmi di lei, in quanto è lei in possesso di tutte le nostre finanze ecc ecc.
Non sono legato alle cose materiali!
Quello che vuole in realtà non è chiaro.
Ma potrebbe dare al marito un cammino comune per potersi incontrare....
Se i miei figli sapessero del cell o di altre uscite della mamma sarebbero ancora di più dalla mia parte.
Per esempio quando la bimba più grande le dice<<Vedo mamma che sei più affabile con il tuo amico 
che con noi>> lei l'aggredisce e le dice chi le ha messo in testa queste cose.La bimba risponde<<Nessuno mamma le vedo io da sola>>
Non ho mai parlato male della mamma ai miei figli.....e mai lo farò.
Il parroco mi dice di avere gran pazienza.....
Mi vule distruggere.......e basta!


----------



## passante (5 Agosto 2014)

Trinità ha detto:


> Sono io che ho trovato in un parroco il mediatore famigliare.
> Lei dice di provare ribrezzo quando le parlo di fede.
> Con il mediatore famigliare ci ha litigato, e pensa di essere nel giusto.
> Secondo me lei vuole nero su bianco per distruggere l'amante.
> ...


si però tu difenditi, anche economicamente: fallo per i bambini, se non altro.


----------



## Brunetta (5 Agosto 2014)

*trinità*

Ho trovato un tuo ritratto


----------



## Trinità (5 Agosto 2014)

passante ha detto:


> si però tu difenditi, anche economicamente: fallo per i bambini, se non altro.


Andando a vivere dove lavoro, a detta del mediatore è un azione di difesa.
Dice che ognuno al momento opportuno stabilisce la tattica di difesa.
Qualcuno mi dice che ho abbandonato la moglie ecc ecc.
No!Sono solo stato portato a staccare per non subire tutti i santi giorni.
Una moglie che vuole ripartire non fa così.
Mi ha deluso profondamente,anche se sono stato io a tradirla...
Non m'interessa nulla di materiale, se avrò accanto i figli io sarò un ottimo padre.....


----------



## Trinità (5 Agosto 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ho trovato un tuo ritratto View attachment 8830


Grazie!Perlomeno mi fai sorridere!
Ma scusa chi è? Geppetto?


----------



## passante (5 Agosto 2014)

Trinità ha detto:


> Andando a vivere dove lavoro, a detta del mediatore è un azione di difesa.
> Dice che ognuno al momento opportuno stabilisce la tattica di difesa.
> Qualcuno mi dice che ho abbandonato la moglie ecc ecc.
> No!Sono solo stato portato a staccare per non subire tutti i santi giorni.
> ...


ne sono sicuro, ci mancherebbe altro. però le cose materiali servono per sempre, secondo me: non siamo mica puro spirito, no?


----------



## Brunetta (5 Agosto 2014)

Trinità ha detto:


> Grazie!Perlomeno mi fai sorridere!
> Ma scusa chi è? Geppetto?


Flanders, il vicino di casa della famiglia Simpson -(c'è qualcuno che non ha mai visto i Simpson, a parte Trinità?)


----------



## free (5 Agosto 2014)

boh a me sembra che come al solito il tradito, qualunque cosa faccia, sia criticabile
se lascia, è un esagerato
se è disposto a ricucire, è uno sfigato
se si incaponisce su alcuni punti lievemente incomprensibili, è una lagna
se se la piglia con l'amante, va ad importunare uno che non c'entra nulla...

tuttavia non dimentichiamo che il tradito si è trovato dalla sera alla mattina, suo malgrado, in una situazione che gli è piombata tra capo e collo, e forse le critiche a 360 gradi contribuiscono solo a farlo incazzare ancora di più


----------



## Trinità (5 Agosto 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Flanders, il vicino di casa della famiglia Simpson -(c'è qualcuno che non ha mai visto i Simpson, a parte Trinità?)


Stavo scherzando,ho capito che vivo in montagna ma non nelle caverne!
Perchè credi che mi somigli?




free ha detto:


> boh a me sembra che come al solito il tradito, qualunque cosa faccia, sia criticabile
> se lascia, è un esagerato
> se è disposto a ricucire, è uno sfigato
> se si incaponisce su alcuni punti lievemente incomprensibili, è una lagna
> ...


E' il tradito che ha in mano il timone oppure no?
Dalla sera alla mattina un bel paio di co....ni!
Ora dirò una cosa pesante, ma che credo!Il tradito è sempre corresponsabile quindi criticabile...


----------



## free (5 Agosto 2014)

Trinità ha detto:


> Stavo scherzando,ho capito che vivo in montagna ma non nelle caverne!
> Perchè credi che mi somigli?
> 
> 
> ...


dipende...a volte i tradimenti sono vissuti in modo talmente superficiale (dal traditore ovviamente!) da trovare difficile una qualche corresponsabilità
almeno secondo me, poi anche in altri casi


----------



## Trinità (5 Agosto 2014)

free ha detto:


> dipende...a volte i tradimenti sono vissuti in modo talmente superficiale (dal traditore ovviamente!) da trovare difficile una qualche corresponsabilità
> almeno secondo me, poi anche in altri casi


E' dura definire superficiale un tradimento.
Vale sempre la pena di tentare per ripartire.....
Di cosa può aver paura un tradito?


----------



## free (5 Agosto 2014)

Trinità ha detto:


> E' dura definire superficiale un tradimento.
> Vale sempre la pena di tentare per ripartire.....
> Di cosa può aver paura un tradito?



paura di un po' di tutto, credo, che discende dalla sfiducia e disillusione, o anche disistima e sensazione di avere sbagliato tutto, nei casi più gravi


----------



## Trinità (5 Agosto 2014)

free ha detto:


> paura di un po' di tutto, credo, che discende dalla sfiducia e disillusione, o anche disistima e sensazione di avere sbagliato tutto, nei casi più gravi


Mi spoglio di tutta la mia dignità l'ho fatto!
Per la donna che ho tradito.Se mi prendesse per mano tutto intorno sarebbero rose e fiori, il suo marito è un altra persona.
Insieme possiamo fare il miracolo.
Deve solo crederci e lasciarsi andare.Con l'ira non va da nessuna parte.
Tanto meno con l'amico......


----------



## passante (5 Agosto 2014)

Trinità ha detto:


> Mi spoglio di tutta la mia dignità l'ho fatto!
> Per la donna che ho tradito.Se mi prendesse per mano tutto intorno sarebbero rose e fiori, il suo marito è un altra persona.
> Insieme possiamo fare il miracolo.
> _Deve solo crederci e lasciarsi andare_.Con l'ira non va da nessuna parte.
> Tanto meno con l'amico......


forse non riesce a fidarsi?


----------



## Trinità (5 Agosto 2014)

passante ha detto:


> forse non riesce a fidarsi?


Una confessione scritta e aggredire l'amante in modo pesante l'aiuterebbe a fidarsi?
Neppure se servisse a farla tornare da me farei queste cose, mi sembra molto scorretto.
E lei che deve capire se ama suo marito oppure no.
Ama nel senso che vale la pena di offrire ancora ossigeno al nostro nuovo matrimonio?


----------



## Caciottina (5 Agosto 2014)

Disperso ha detto:


> puoi dirlo forte peccato che la tua amica diceva   che lo facevo per vendetta. e siamo a due.. io mi permetto di usare i toni con cui la ragazza dolcissima mi viene aapagare il cazzo con le sue teorie provocatorie e stupide. torna a giocare con le bambole ragazzetta.
> io mi comporto come una persona che non permette a nessuno di ledere la mia dignità. cosa che tu e la tua amichetta manco sapete dove sta di casa.





Disperso ha detto:


> ma tu da dove arrivi? io decido della mia tu della tua. e a quanto vedo meno male



A te ti brucia qualcosa...e ha ragione nicka. Ammazzi il dialpgo. Nessunp tentava di minare nulla. Ma sei paranoico?  La dignita? Ma tu sei fuori....
Mi chiedo anche io se anche con tua moglie facevi cosi...vabbe....è diventato noioso.
Trinita cercava si tirarti un po su. Io ho dato un opinione e su c hai le braci su per il culo.
 Un altra cosa. Non permetterti di offendermi ancora. Te lo dico una volta sola dal momento che io non ho offeso te. Ora diperditi. Ciao


----------



## Trinità (5 Agosto 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> A te ti brucia qualcosa...e ha ragione nicka. Ammazzi il dialpgo. Nessunp tentava di minare nulla. Ma sei paranoico?  La dignita? Ma tu sei fuori....
> Mi chiedo anche io se anche con tua moglie facevi cosi...vabbe....è diventato noioso.
> Trinita cercava si tirarti un po su. Io ho dato un opinione e su c hai le braci su per il culo.
> Un altra cosa. Non permetterti di offendermi ancora. Te lo dico una volta sola dal momento che io non ho offeso te. Ora diperditi. Ciao


Brava hai fatto bene a scrivere così.Bravissima!!!!:applauso::applauso::applauso::applauso::applauso::applauso:


----------



## Simy (5 Agosto 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Esatto!
> 
> La moglie ha fatto una cosa gravissima ma avere una figlia insieme avrebbe dovuto indurlo a trovare una soluzione, non a scappare così dopo poco tempo.



magari non riesce ad accettarlo e vede nella separazione l'unica soluzione per smettere di stare male, per continuare a vivere. 
non è detto che la cosa sia definitiva, magari stando lontani riescono entrambi a capire cosa vogliono.

i figli non devono essere un alibi per restare insieme. -


----------



## Eliade (5 Agosto 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> magari non riesce ad accettarlo e vede nella separazione l'unica soluzione per smettere di stare male, per continuare a vivere.
> non è detto che la cosa sia definitiva, magari stando lontani riescono entrambi a capire cosa vogliono.
> 
> i figli non devono essere un alibi per restare insieme. -


Quoto! Se l'alternativa deve essere un genitore chiuso in una coppia pronto a scoppiare, meglio separarsi.
A me dispiace troppo per disperso, ma l'avevo intuito che il ritornare insieme sarebbe stato difficilissimo per lui.
E sono anche d'accordo con chi dice che chi tradisce deve mettere in conto il "non perdono". Penso che la moglie, al di la di questo periodo, sapesse benissimo chi è suo marito e abbia deciso di rischiare comunque.


----------



## Simy (5 Agosto 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> A te ti brucia qualcosa...e ha ragione nicka. Ammazzi il dialpgo. Nessunp tentava di minare nulla. Ma sei paranoico? La dignita? Ma tu sei fuori....
> Mi chiedo anche io se anche con tua moglie facevi cosi...vabbe....è diventato noioso.
> Trinita cercava si tirarti un po su. Io ho dato un opinione e su c hai le braci su per il culo.
> Un altra cosa. Non permetterti di offendermi ancora. Te lo dico una volta sola dal momento che io non ho offeso te. Ora diperditi. Ciao




Te lo dico io cosa gli brucia: vedere i progetti di una vita andare in fumo, e mi pare anche normale


----------



## Caciottina (5 Agosto 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> Te lo dico io cosa gli brucia: vedere i progetti di una vita andare in fumo, e mi pare anche normale


non mi riferisco a questo.. pensi che non ci sia arrivata?
io ho espresso una mia opinione, opinione. e mi e' stato dato della stupida che non capisce nulla, si fa di lsd ed e' patetica...
questo e' normale per te?


----------



## Simy (5 Agosto 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> non mi riferisco a questo.. pensi che non ci sia arrivata?
> io ho espresso una mia opinione, opinione. e mi e' stato dato della stupida che non capisce nulla, si fa di lsd ed e' patetica...
> questo e' normale per te?


no non è normale... mi sono persa dei pezzi, quella dell'lsd se la poteva risparmiare

però a me sembra che a volte si tirino le conclusioni senza cercare di capire l'altro. 
ti ha chiesto in che modo secondo te stesse allontanando la figlia dalla madre, gli hai risposto, ti ha detto che sbagliavi e tu gli hai detto che se vuole sentirsi dire che sta facendo la cosa giusta può evitare di scrivere.

ha scritto che si sta separando per lui e per il suo benessere e gli avete dato dell'egoista: sarà egoista? sapete che vi dico? che fa bene, tanto a sacrificarsi sempre per gli altri non è che ci si guadagni. forse è il caso che pensi un po a se stesso.


----------



## Caciottina (5 Agosto 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> no non è normale... mi sono persa dei pezzi, quella dell'lsd se la poteva risparmiare
> 
> però a me sembra che a volte si tirino le conclusioni senza cercare di capire l'altro.
> ti ha chiesto in che modo secondo te stesse allontanando la figlia dalla madre, gli hai risposto, ti ha detto che sbagliavi e tu gli hai detto che se vuole sentirsi dire che sta facendo la cosa giusta può evitare di scrivere.
> ...


No Simy, se devi fare l avvocato del diavolo fallo bene, leggi bene come mi ha risposto. eccheccazzo..
conclusioni? ho dato una mia lettura del suo comportamento perche l ho vissuto in prima persona ed era una opinione e basta.
se invece voigliamo dare addosso solo alla moglie per me possiamo anche farlo....cazzi suoi.
io non gli ho dato dell egoista.
piu che contenta se ne esce e e' felice. 
era un opinione che la proissima volta vedro ben di tenere per me.


----------



## Simy (5 Agosto 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> No Simy, se devi fare l avvocato del diavolo fallo bene, leggi bene come mi ha risposto. eccheccazzo..
> conclusioni? ho dato una mia lettura del suo comportamento perche l ho vissuto in prima persona ed era una opinione e basta.
> se invece voigliamo dare addosso solo alla moglie per me possiamo anche farlo....cazzi suoi.
> io non gli ho dato dell egoista.
> ...


ho letto, e ti ho detto che le offese anche lui se le poteva risparmiare. 

io non voglio dare addosso solo alla moglie perchè in un tradimento sicuramente si abaglia in due, le colpe non sono solo di chi tradisce.

non ho nemmeno scritto che TU gli hai dato dell'egosita, ho quotato te rispondendo a quanto gli era stato detto in generale.


----------



## Minerva (5 Agosto 2014)

free ha detto:


> boh a me sembra che come al solito il tradito, qualunque cosa faccia, sia criticabile
> se lascia, è un esagerato
> se è disposto a ricucire, è uno sfigato
> se si incaponisce su alcuni punti lievemente incomprensibili, è una lagna
> ...


è vero...è risibile poi che a chi è stato pugnalato alle spalle si metta l'etichetta di quello che tiene poco alla famiglia.
in realtà capisco benissimo tutti i concetti e li condivido...ma è evidente che qualche paradosso c'è


----------



## Joey Blow (5 Agosto 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> non mi riferisco a questo.. pensi che non ci sia arrivata?
> io ho espresso una mia opinione, opinione. e mi e' stato dato della stupida che non capisce nulla, si fa di lsd ed e' patetica...
> *questo e' normale per te?*


Tutto considerato dovrebbe esserlo.


----------



## Caciottina (5 Agosto 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> ho letto, e ti ho detto che le offese anche lui se le poteva risparmiare.
> 
> io non voglio dare addosso solo alla moglie perchè in un tradimento sicuramente si abaglia in due, le colpe non sono solo di chi tradisce.
> 
> non ho nemmeno scritto che TU gli hai dato dell'egosita, ho quotato te rispondendo a quanto gli era stato detto in generale.


e allora le chiacchere stanno a zero.
io non stavo nemmeno dando la colpa a lui. purtroppo e' quello che arriva a me, e tra l latro nemmeno ho dato per certo, ho solo epsresso una sensazione, che non sono stata l unica ad esprimere...

io mi farei due conti, a te non ricorda nessuno?


----------



## Nicka (5 Agosto 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> no non è normale... mi sono persa dei pezzi, quella dell'lsd se la poteva risparmiare
> 
> però a me sembra che a volte si tirino le conclusioni senza cercare di capire l'altro.
> ti ha chiesto in che modo secondo te stesse allontanando la figlia dalla madre, gli hai risposto, ti ha detto che sbagliavi e tu gli hai detto che se vuole sentirsi dire che sta facendo la cosa giusta può evitare di scrivere.
> ...


Ripeto, una persona in questa fase di vita può essere incazzata come una biscia e reagire ad ogni cosa che gli si dica...
Nel dialogo però ci può stare che una persona ti dica una cosa che non ti aspetti, se però tu dici "no" e ci aggiungi anche epiteti per rafforzare quel semplice no allora ecco che viene a mancare il dialogo.
Perchè ci si ferma solo sul proprio e non si cerca mai di vedere anche altri punti di vista? Leggere qualcosa che non pensi potrebbe in realtà aiutarti ad avere altre chiavi per capire quello che succede e può aiutare a prendere le cose in una maniera migliore e, se non migliore, almeno meno dolorosa.
Se poi non vuoi capire quello che succede e vuoi andare avanti come un treno allora sono fatti tuoi...
Quello che personalmente ho notato è che quando qualcuno gli rispone in una maniera che a lui piace poco reagisce male, non ci si può interfacciare senza dover mettere i guanti...è questo che a me fa scattare pensieri di quello che è stato fino ad oggi, perchè inevitabilmente da come scriviamo si capisce anche chi siamo e come ci rapportiamo, almeno un poco...


----------



## Simy (5 Agosto 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> e allora le chiacchere stanno a zero.
> io non stavo nemmeno dando la colpa a lui. purtroppo e' quello che arriva a me, e tra l latro nemmeno ho dato per certo, ho solo epsresso una sensazione, che non sono stata l unica ad esprimere...
> 
> io mi farei due conti, *a te non ricorda nessuno*?


no, ma sono un po rinco ultimamente


----------



## Calimero (5 Agosto 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> e allora le chiacchere stanno a zero.
> io non stavo nemmeno dando la colpa a lui. purtroppo e' quello che arriva a me, e tra l latro nemmeno ho dato per certo, ho solo epsresso una sensazione, che non sono stata l unica ad esprimere...
> 
> io mi farei due conti, a te non ricorda nessuno?


lo hai fatto eccome scrivendo pure  che il mio è un gioco sporco. questo vale mille piccoli insulti dei miei.
sei una ragazzina.


----------



## Calimero (5 Agosto 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ripeto, una persona in questa fase di vita può essere incazzata come una biscia e reagire ad ogni cosa che gli si dica...
> Nel dialogo però ci può stare che una persona ti dica una cosa che non ti aspetti, se però tu dici "no" e ci aggiungi anche epiteti per rafforzare quel semplice no allora ecco che viene a mancare il dialogo.
> Perchè ci si ferma solo sul proprio e non si cerca mai di vedere anche altri punti di vista? Leggere qualcosa che non pensi potrebbe in realtà aiutarti ad avere altre chiavi per capire quello che succede e può aiutare a prendere le cose in una maniera migliore e, se non migliore, almeno meno dolorosa.
> Se poi non vuoi capire quello che succede e vuoi andare avanti come un treno allora sono fatti tuoi...
> Quello che personalmente ho notato è che quando qualcuno gli rispone in una maniera che a lui piace poco reagisce male, non ci si può interfacciare senza dover mettere i guanti...è questo che a me fa scattare pensieri di quello che è stato fino ad oggi, perchè inevitabilmente da come scriviamo si capisce anche chi siamo e come ci rapportiamo, almeno un poco...


Non dialogo con persone che dicono che io starei facendo un gioco sporco. e io non sono obbligato a dialogare con persone di questo tipo.


----------



## Caciottina (5 Agosto 2014)

Disperso ha detto:


> lo hai fatto eccome scrivendo pure  che il mio è un gioco sporco. questo vale mille piccoli insulti dei miei.
> sei una ragazzina.


smettila di abbaiare....non hai capito tu cosa volessi dire....
ho detto quello che pensavo...non ti sta bene? fattene una ragione, non so davvero che dirti....
e ti ripeto, non sono l unica a pensarla cosi....convivici
ciao


----------



## Nicka (5 Agosto 2014)

Disperso ha detto:


> Non dialogo con persone che dicono che io starei facendo un gioco sporco. e io non sono obbligato a dialogare con persone di questo tipo.


Ti sei iscritto su un forum...e su un forum è ovvio che ti arrivino varie risposte.
Non sei obbligato, bene...allora non rispondere proprio se non ti aggrada piuttosto che dire che la gente è patetica o che si fa di lsd, quando ti riportano un'impressione data dal proprio vissuto.


----------



## Eliade (5 Agosto 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> no, ma sono un po rinco ultimamente


Sinceramente quoto. 


Miss, non è la prima volta che lo dici (mi sembra di ricordare)...se hai un dubbio sulla veridicità del nick dillo chiaramente, altrimenti mi risulti tediosa e provocatoria. 
Quando poi non ho ancora capito qual'è la parte, dei discorsi di disperso, che ti abbiano fatto scattare il pensiero che lui cerchi di mettere la figlia contro la madre. Senza polemica, davvero non afferro.


----------



## Caciottina (5 Agosto 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ti sei iscritto su un forum...e su un forum è ovvio che ti arrivino varie risposte.
> Non sei obbligato, bene...allora non rispondere proprio se non ti aggrada piuttosto che dire che la gente è patetica o che si fa di lsd, quando ti riportano un'impressione data dal proprio vissuto.


sai che mi dice esattamente le stesse cose che mi diceva TU SAI CHI?


----------



## Caciottina (5 Agosto 2014)

Eliade ha detto:


> Sinceramente quoto.
> 
> 
> Miss, non è la prima volta che lo dici (mi sembra di ricordare)...se hai un dubbio sulla veridicità del nick dillo chiaramente, *altrimenti mi risulti tediosa e provocatoria*.
> Quando poi non ho ancora capito qual'è la parte, dei discorsi di disperso, che ti abbiano fatto scattare il pensiero che lui cerchi di mettere la figlia contro la madre. Senza polemica, davvero non afferro.


ma guarda che l ho detto e stradetto che a me ricorda alex , o vogliamo anche dire che per me e' alex?
l ho scritto, leggete voi.....
tediosa e provocatoria...


----------



## Nicka (5 Agosto 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> sai che mi dice esattamente le stesse cose che mi diceva TU SAI CHI?




No ma...ma...ma...Tom Riddle vaga tra di noi!?!??!?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (5 Agosto 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> smettila di abbaiare....non hai capito tu cosa volessi dire....
> ho detto quello che pensavo...non ti sta bene? fattene una ragione, non so davvero che dirti....
> e ti ripeto, non sono l unica a pensarla cosi....convivici
> ciao





Nicka ha detto:


> Ti sei iscritto su un forum...e su un forum è ovvio che ti arrivino varie risposte.
> Non sei obbligato, bene...allora non rispondere proprio se non ti aggrada piuttosto che dire che la gente è patetica o che si fa di lsd, quando ti riportano un'impressione data dal proprio vissuto.





miss caciotta ha detto:


> ma guarda che l ho detto e stradetto che a me ricorda alex , o vogliamo anche dire che per me e' alex?
> l ho scritto, leggete voi.....
> tediosa e provocatoria...



alex o no, secondo me:mollatelo


----------



## Calimero (5 Agosto 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ti sei iscritto su un forum...e su un forum è ovvio che ti arrivino varie risposte.
> Non sei obbligato, bene...allora non rispondere proprio se non ti aggrada piuttosto che dire che la gente è patetica o che si fa di lsd, quando ti riportano un'impressione data dal proprio vissuto.


la sua è stata molto maleducata e prevenuta. se anche lei si è iscritta in un forum accetti anche che ad una sua risposta superficiale e molto maleducata in cui si permette pesantemente di giudicare scrivendo che quello che sto facendo è un gioco sporco nei confronti di mia figlia ce ne sia una altrettanto maleducata, superficiale e giudicante.la cosa vale per tutti non solo per me.


----------



## Caciottina (5 Agosto 2014)

Disperso ha detto:


> la sua è stata molto maleducata e prevenuta. se anche lei si è iscritta in un forum accetti anche che ad una sua risposta superficiale e molto maleducata in cui si permette pesantemente di giudicare scrivendo che quello che sto facendo *è un gioco sporco nei confronti di mia figlia* ce ne sia una altrettanto maleducata, superficiale e giudicante.la cosa vale per tutti non solo per me.


io non ho mai scritto questo....adesso inventi?


----------



## Nicka (5 Agosto 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> alex o no, secondo me:mollatelo


Oh bè sì, io avevo già mollato da tempo...poi mi saltano le mosche al naso e mi infervoro.
Io la mia l'ho già detta.


----------



## Calimero (5 Agosto 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> ma guarda che l ho detto e stradetto che a me ricorda alex , o vogliamo anche dire che per me e' alex?
> l ho scritto, leggete voi.....
> tediosa e provocatoria...


prova con gli omega3 perché difetti di memoria.


----------



## Caciottina (5 Agosto 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> alex o no, secondo me:mollatelo


ma mollare che?
mi devo beccare gli insulti a gratis cosi? 
posso anche sai...spiegami pero perche dovrei...


----------



## Chiara Matraini (5 Agosto 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> io non ho mai scritto questo....adesso inventi?



la lingua batte dove il dente duole


----------



## Caciottina (5 Agosto 2014)

Disperso ha detto:


> prova con gli omega3 perché difetti di memoria.


o magari torna indietro tu ai tuoi primissimi post


----------



## Caciottina (5 Agosto 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> la lingua batte dove il dente duole


questo e' vero.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (5 Agosto 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> ma mollare che?
> mi devo beccare gli insulti a gratis cosi?
> posso anche sai...spiegami pero perche dovrei...



perché se è alex la migliore arma è l'indifferenza

se è qualcun altro  i buoni consigli glieli avete già dati


----------



## Caciottina (5 Agosto 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> perché se è alex la migliore arma è l'indifferenza
> 
> se è qualcun altro  i buoni consigli glieli avete già dati


perche mi metti sempre nella condizione di darti ragione? 
che palle...


----------



## Calimero (5 Agosto 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> io non ho mai scritto questo....adesso inventi?


siccome rispondi solo per provocare nemmeno ti ricordi ciò che scrivi perché non è sentito. solo parole al vento giusto per rompere. se ti ricordo qualcuno che ti è sgradevole perché mi rispondi? per essere provocatoria quindi non ti lamentare delle risposte.


----------



## Joey Blow (5 Agosto 2014)

Ma quale Alex, li mortacci vostra. Ma come cazzo ragionate, boh.


----------



## Simy (5 Agosto 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> ma guarda che l ho detto e stradetto che a me ricorda alex , o vogliamo anche dire che per me e' alex?
> l ho scritto, leggete voi.....
> tediosa e provocatoria...


per me non è Alex...


----------



## Eliade (5 Agosto 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> ma guarda che l ho detto e stradetto che a me ricorda alex , o vogliamo anche dire che per me e' alex?
> l ho scritto, leggete voi.....
> tediosa e provocatoria...


In una discussione 218 pagine non puoi aspettarti, soprattutto da me, che mi ricordi ogni singolo post...soprattutto quando si passa da pagina 2 a pagina 50 in meno di mezza giornata. Quello dove lo scrivi non l'ho letto, di sicuro. Scusa tanto eh..

Si, MI risulta tediosa e provocatoria. Perché invece di scrivere "sai che mi dice esattamente le stesse cose che mi diceva TU SAI CHI?" o "io mi farei due conti, *a te non ricorda nessuno?"* non scrivi una domanda diretta tipo "a te non ricorda alex?" oppure "sai che mi dice esattamente le stesse cose che mi diceva alex?". Mica è un nome proibito...
Cioè, quello che mi arriva è che crei quell'alone di mistero, che MI *sembra *tu voglia spingere gli altri a chiederti "chi sia" o per mettere zizzania.
E, specifico, che non ti scrivo questo in tono provocatorio, o acido, o etc. Lo scrivo davvero in modo tranquillo e propositivo.

Comunque no, disperso non mi ricorda in alcun modo alex....per quanto, ammetto, mi fermavo pochissimo a leggerlo, credo che alex sarebbe già sbroccato di brutto.


----------



## Fiammetta (5 Agosto 2014)

Alex? ma chi dsperso?eh cacchio ma mi sembra assurdo escogitare sta storia per stare qui:singleeye:


----------



## Caciottina (5 Agosto 2014)

Eliade ha detto:


> In una discussione 218 pagine non puoi aspettarti, soprattutto da me, che mi ricordi ogni singolo post...soprattutto quando si passa da pagina 2 a pagina 50 in meno di mezza giornata. Quello dove lo scrivi non l'ho letto, di sicuro. Scusa tanto eh..
> 
> Si, MI risulta tediosa e provocatoria. Perché invece di scrivere "sai che mi dice esattamente le stesse cose che mi diceva TU SAI CHI?" o "io mi farei due conti, *a te non ricorda nessuno?"* non scrivi una domanda diretta tipo "a te non ricorda alex?" oppure "sai che mi dice esattamente le stesse cose che mi diceva alex?". Mica è un nome proibito...
> Cioè, quello che mi arriva è che crei quell'alone di mistero, che MI *sembra *tu voglia spingere gli altri a chiederti "chi sia" o per mettere zizzania.
> ...


non e' cosi, perche l ho gia scritto e non vedo perche devo ripeterlo. e poi appunto perche l ho giua scritto, lo sanno tutti cosa penso. e solo tu mi hai chiesto chi fosse, proprio perche non hai letto.
io non sono mai tediosa e non ho mai creato veli di misteri o aloni strani. quello che dovevo dire l ho sempre detto, contro e a favore di tutti.


----------



## Eliade (5 Agosto 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> non e' cosi, perche l ho gia scritto e non vedo perche devo ripeterlo. e poi appunto perche l ho giua scritto, lo sanno tutti cosa penso. e solo tu mi hai chiesto chi fosse, proprio perche non hai letto.
> io non sono mai tediosa e non ho mai creato veli di misteri o aloni strani. quello che dovevo dire l ho sempre detto, contro e a favore di tutti.


 Io sono stata l'unica ad avertelo chiesto, ma non mi sembra che gli altri lo sapessero, simy non lo sapevo, e da quel che hanno scritto nemmeno JB, Fiammetta e chiara non avevano proprio intuito a chi ti riferissi.
Vabè...d'ora in avanti oltre a chiedere i sunti, chiederò anche se la donna che non deve ripetersi abbia detto qualcosa sulla quale non si ripete.
In ogni caso ti ho solo consigliato di essere diretta nelle domande...

Non ho detto che tu sia tediosa, ho detto che MI SEMBRI, a me, quello che mi arriva...è questo...


----------



## Simy (5 Agosto 2014)

Eliade ha detto:


> In una discussione 218 pagine non puoi aspettarti, soprattutto da me, che mi ricordi ogni singolo post...soprattutto quando si passa da pagina 2 a pagina 50 in meno di mezza giornata. Quello dove lo scrivi non l'ho letto, di sicuro. Scusa tanto eh..
> 
> Si, MI risulta tediosa e provocatoria. Perché invece di scrivere "sai che mi dice esattamente le stesse cose che mi diceva TU SAI CHI?" o "io mi farei due conti, *a te non ricorda nessuno?"* non scrivi una domanda diretta tipo "a te non ricorda alex?" oppure "sai che mi dice esattamente le stesse cose che mi diceva alex?". Mica è un nome proibito...
> Cioè, quello che mi arriva è che crei quell'alone di mistero, che MI *sembra *tu voglia spingere gli altri a chiederti "chi sia" o per mettere zizzania.
> ...


:up:


----------



## Caciottina (5 Agosto 2014)

Eliade ha detto:


> Io sono stata l'unica ad avertelo chiesto, ma non mi sembra che gli altri lo sapessero, simy non lo sapevo, e da quel che hanno scritto nemmeno JB, Fiammetta e chiara non avevano proprio intuito a chi ti riferissi.
> *Vabè...d'ora in avanti oltre a chiedere i sunti, chiederò anche se la donna che non deve ripetersi abbia detto qualcosa sulla quale non si ripete.*
> In ogni caso ti ho solo consigliato di essere diretta nelle domande...
> 
> Non ho detto che tu sia tediosa, ho detto che MI SEMBRI, a me, quello che mi arriva...è questo...


adesso chi e' provocatoria?


----------



## Eliade (5 Agosto 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> adesso chi e' provocatoria?


Tu, rileggiti


miss caciotta ha detto:


> non e' cosi, *perche l ho gia scritto e non vedo perche devo ripeterlo.*


 Forse perché crei equivoci, per esempio? Perché ti è stato chiesto con cortesia, per es.?
Se ti costa così tanto, invece di scrivere "TU SAI CHI", scrivere Alex...beh si, sei provocatoria.
Mi porti a scrivere che sei "colei che non si ripete", cioè ti consumi le dita a riscriverlo per chi se lo è perso? 

Comunque ho pure scritto troppo...ho quasi terminato la mia dose di scrittura forum settimanale. 
Rimani sulle tue posizioni, che te devo dì?..Volo altrove...:volo:


----------



## Caciottina (5 Agosto 2014)

Eliade ha detto:


> Tu, rileggiti
> Forse perché crei equivoci, per esempio? Perché ti è stato chiesto con cortesia, per es.?
> Se ti costa così tanto, invece di scrivere "TU SAI CHI", scrivere Alex...beh si, sei provocatoria.
> Mi porti a scrivere che sei "colei che non si ripete", cioè ti consumi le dita a riscriverlo per chi se lo è perso?
> ...


senti eliade, non cercare di mettermi in una posizione che non mi appartiene.
io ho scritto che non devo ripetere ogni volta che mi riferisco ad alex.....
se invece arrivi tu e chiedi, mi sembra che te l ho detto a chi mi riferivo, o no? e' quello che e' successo o no?
mi hai chiesto? si,
ti ho risposto? si

che problema hai? lui lo sa benissimo perche glielo ho detto dal primo giorno, e ho chiaramente scritto alex, quindi se fiammetta e jb non sapevano, cosa devo fare? obbligfare la gente a leggermi? no
allora se mi va ripeto, se no no. ma se qualcuno mi chiede, ciome hai fatto tu, rispondo.
buon volo


----------



## Simy (5 Agosto 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> senti eliade, non cercare di mettermi in una posizione che non mi appartiene.
> io ho scritto che non devo ripetere ogni volta che mi riferisco ad alex.....
> se invece arrivi tu e chiedi, mi sembra che te l ho detto a chi mi riferivo, o no? e' quello che e' successo o no?
> mi hai chiesto? si,
> ...


bè scrivere "non ti ricorda nessuno" o "TU SAI CHI" (in maiuscolo) tra l'altro non ti sembra provocatorio? a me si

cmq ammazza se sei permalosa eh :mrgreen:


----------



## disincantata (5 Agosto 2014)

fredecisione  ha detto:
			
		

> boh a me sembra che come al solito il tradito, qualunque cosa faccia, sia criticabile
> se lascia, è un esagerato
> se è disposto a ricucire, è uno sfigato
> se si incaponisce su alcuni punti lievemente incomprensibili, è una lagna
> ...


Quotissimo. .....

Qualunque decisione prenda è dalla parte della ragione.


----------



## Caciottina (5 Agosto 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> bè scrivere "non ti ricorda nessuno" o "TU SAI CHI" (in maiuscolo) tra l'altro non ti sembra provocatorio? a me si
> 
> cmq ammazza se sei permalosa eh :mrgreen:



Vabbe dai nn sei oggettiva.
Per nulla. Hai ben letto quello che ho scritto e l ho fatto senza provocare. Poi lui mi ha offesa e io ho risposto.


----------



## Minerva (5 Agosto 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Quotissimo. .....
> 
> Qualunque decisione prenda è dalla parte della ragione.


ma chi è fredescisione...disy come riesci a fare certi guazzabugli ordinati ma scomposti:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## disincantata (5 Agosto 2014)

[QUOTE Eliade;1383796]Quoto! Se l'alternativa deve essere perché genitore chiuso in una coppia pronto a scoppiare, meglio separarsi.
A me dispiace troppo per disperso, ma l'avevo intuito che il ritornare insieme sarebbe stato difficilissimo per lui.
E sono anche d'accordo con chi dice che chi tradisce deve mettere in conto il "non perdono". Penso che la moglie, al di la di questo periodo, sapesse benissimo chi è suo marito e abbia deciso di rischiare comunque.[/QUOTE]

Condivido anche le virgole.

Ci sono tradimenti imperdonabili e chi tradisce deve solo prendersi la responsabilità del fatto.

Chi decide di restare insieme spesso  lo fa per calcolo comodità  o perché ha pareggiato a modo suo il conto altrimenti continua a soffrire.  

Se uno è giovane fa bene a  ricominciare da solo.


----------



## disincantata (5 Agosto 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> Vabbe dai nn sei oggettiva.
> Per nulla. Hai ben letto quello che ho scritto e l ho fatto senza provocare. Poi lui mi ha offesa e io ho risposto.


Sicura?

Prova a rileggere la tua prima risposta. 

Si può pensarla diversamente ma dirlo con tatto.


----------



## Caciottina (5 Agosto 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Sicura?
> 
> Prova a rileggere la tua prima risposta.
> 
> Si può pensarla diversamente ma dirlo con tatto.


ho offeso? l ho insultato? ho detto parolacce? che vuol dire usa tatto?
non gli ho detto brutto stronzo o cose cosi. ma vabbe senti lasciamo perdere....non devo certo giustificarmi per un pensiero espresso. e anche quello non espresso che poi ho espresso.


----------



## Simy (5 Agosto 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Sicura?
> 
> Prova a rileggere la tua prima risposta.
> 
> Si può pensarla diversamente ma dirlo con tatto.


ohhhh grazie! almeno non sono stata l'unica a leggerla cosi


----------



## Caciottina (5 Agosto 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> ohhhh grazie! almeno non sono stata l'unica a leggerla cosi


e nemmeno io ad esprimere la mia opinione, ma vedo che questo passaggio l hai saltato a pie' pari.
ma vabbe


----------



## Trinità (5 Agosto 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Quotissimo. .....
> 
> Qualunque decisione prenda è dalla parte della ragione.


Assolutamente no!
Qualunque decisione prenda è la sua decisione e basta e non è detto che sia dalla parte della ragione.


----------



## Brunetta (5 Agosto 2014)

*Boh*

Io non capisco.
Leggo utenti nuovi che non capisco o con i quali non ho nulla da dire o da aggiungere a quel che hanno scritto gli altri e passo oltre.
Non devo relazionarmi con tutte le persone che incontro, neanche virtualmente.
E' utile avere altri punti di vista ed è per questo che si entra in un forum ma ci sono anche vissuti che creano una frattura nelle relazioni che per alcuni sono impossibili da ricomporre.
Nel caso di Circe io non avrei trovato alcun modus vivendi con il marito.
Ho rispettato la sua scelta, a parole perché nella pratica è naturale che sono fatti suoi, ma non si sarebbe potuto dire a lei o ad altri che si sono trovati o si trovassero in una situazione simile che è quella la strada da percorrere e che se non ce la fanno stanno facendo del male ai figli.
Chi fa del male è chi sceglie di fare la cosa che crea la frattura non chi non vuole strapparsi l'anima per incollarla.


----------



## disincantata (5 Agosto 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> ho offeso? l ho insultato? ho detto parolacce? che vuol dire usa tatto?
> non gli ho detto brutto stronzo o cose cosi. ma vabbe senti lasciamo perdere....non devo certo giustificarmi per un pensiero espresso. e anche quello non espresso che poi ho espresso.


Gli hai scritto che fa un gioco sporco e che vuole allontanare sua figlia dalla madre.
Non lo ha mai scritto. Anche nella provocazione iniziale ha ammesso che non aveva senso farlo.
Neppure però vuole subire gli errori altrui e passare per colpevole.

Io ho letto solo di un uomo che Non riesce a capacitarsi di un inganno fattogli sotto gli occhi.

È andato pure in ferie con la moglie.....non è riuscito a reggerla. 

Figuriamoci se non ha valutato di sconvolgere la vita di sua figlia e la sua....sicuramente starebbe peggio in casa....e pure con il vicino.

Non si puo' sentire che debba obbligatoriamente accettarlo.

il gioco sporco lo ha fatto sua moglie.


----------



## disincantata (5 Agosto 2014)

Triragione 83996 ha detto:
			
		

> Assolutamente no! Qualunque decisione prenda è la sua decisione e basta e non è detto che sia dalla parte della ragione.




Dovrebbe portare allegramente le corna e continuare ad invitare i vicini a pranzo?

Se non ha ragione lui a separarsi va abolito il divorzio.


----------



## Brunetta (5 Agosto 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Dovrebbe portare allegramente le corna e continuare ad invitare i vicini a pranzo?
> 
> Se non ha ragione lui a separarsi va abolito il divorzio.


A volte alcuni utenti (e NON mi riferisco a questa discussione) mi fanno venire in mente la rubrica di Don Savage su Internazionale.
Chi non l'ha mai letta dia un'occhiata.
Sembra che qualsiasi cosa succeda si debba restare nel matrimonio comunque. Mi sembra che siano più di 40 anni che esiste il divorzio e prima esisteva la separazione e pure la Chiesa ammette l'annullamento.
Sposarsi non è un "fine pena mai". Il matrimonio è un contratto tra due persone in base a degli impegni, qualunque contratto viene considerato rescisso se una delle parti non lo rispetta.


----------



## Caciottina (5 Agosto 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> miss caciotta ha detto:
> 
> 
> > ho offeso? l ho insultato? ho detto parolacce? che vuol dire usa tatto?
> ...




porca miseria ladra e' la mia opinione. posso averla? no???
e allora ciao, esco da qui.
nessuno dice che debba accettarlo. dove l ho scritto?
inoltre ho scritto che inconsciamente rischia di arrivare a questo, cioe' l allontanamento delle due, perche i figli captano tutto. e l hop detto e scritto da figlia.
ma senti. ma anche basta. la state ridicolizzando sta. cosa....
ma vedi te se in forum uno si deve fare problemi a esprimere opinioni in modo garbato....


----------



## erab (5 Agosto 2014)

Lo dissi allora, lo ripeto oggi, su Disperso c'è accanimento.
Appena ha fatto capire che non vuole piangere, disperarsi, struggersi ne tanto meno
riconciliarsi è partito il tiro al bersaglio.


----------



## Caciottina (5 Agosto 2014)

erab ha detto:


> Lo dissi allora, lo ripeto oggi, su Disperso c'è accanimento.
> Appena ha fatto capire che non vuole piangere, disperarsi, struggersi ne tanto meno
> riconciliarsi è partito il tiro al bersaglio.


questo non e' vero.
non e' l unico mi sembra che non si stia piangendo addosso tra i traditi. o no?


----------



## Simy (5 Agosto 2014)

erab ha detto:


> Lo dissi allora, lo ripeto oggi, su Disperso c'è accanimento.
> Appena ha fatto capire che non vuole piangere, disperarsi, struggersi ne tanto meno
> riconciliarsi è partito il tiro al bersaglio.


concordo


----------



## Caciottina (5 Agosto 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> concordo


pensi davvero che sia questo?
hai mai letto qualcuno dire: il prblema e' che non si piange addosso?
siete seri?


----------



## Simy (5 Agosto 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> pensi davvero che sia questo?
> hai mai letto qualcuno dire: il prblema e' che non si piange addosso?
> siete seri?



il problema è che forse ha suscitato meno empatia di chi si lagna


----------



## Caciottina (5 Agosto 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> il problema è che forse ha suscitato meno empatia di chi si lagna


no io non credo anzi.
se non avessi la mia convinzione CHE E' ALEX D) potrei dirti che anzi, fa bene uno cosi al forum. uno che appunto non si butta giu e cerca di reagire al tradimento.
uno che spiega cosa fa per reagire e quali sono le cose che lo mandano avanti, vedi la figlia.
tutt altro. 
o sbaglio?


----------



## Calimero (5 Agosto 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> disincantata ha detto:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


anche io posso averla. e la mia è che non capisci nulla è che leggi cose che non ci sono. e le tue non sono opinioni tanto meno Garbate visto che pensi sia una persona a te sgradito. il giochetto lo puoi fare con i bambini dell'asilo. iscrivetevi ad un forum di bambini in età scolare forse loro riesci a prenderli in giro. a me difficilmente lo farai


----------



## Caciottina (5 Agosto 2014)

Disperso ha detto:


> miss caciotta ha detto:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ma forse non ti e' chiaro che non rientri nella mi lista di persone da considerare.
a te da fastidio che io non ti dica: povero, bravo fai bene, quella cattivona di tua moglie mannaggia a lei.
lo hai capito bene quello che volevo dire. e se continui a fare la vittima l outcome sara' uno solo.
ora ti saluto, perche la campanella ha suonato e devo rientrare in calsse. ciao


----------



## Calimero (5 Agosto 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> ma forse non ti e' chiaro che non rientri nella mi lista di persone da considerare.
> a te da fastidio che io non ti dica: povero, bravo fai bene, quella cattivona di tua moglie mannaggia a lei.
> lo hai capito bene quello che volevo dire. e se continui a fare la vittima l outcome sara' uno solo.
> ora ti saluto, perche la campanella ha suonato e devo rientrare in calsse. ciao


lo vedo come non mi consideri. se non miconsiderasse non scriveresti. io capisco solo che credi che sia un altro è te ne esci sempre con quattro cagate irritanti e capziose. e le risposte che ti do, essendo la tua stupida convinzione superficiale e inesatta ma che puoi tenerti fino alla morte in quanto non ho nessuna intenzione di farti cambiare idea,  saranno sempre queste. quelle che darei e do ad una persona provocatoria, capziosa e stupida.


----------



## Caciottina (5 Agosto 2014)

Disperso ha detto:


> lo vedo come non mi consideri. se non miconsiderasse non scriveresti. io capisco solo che credi che sia un altro è te ne esci sempre con quattro cagate irritanti e capziose. e le risposte che ti do, essendo la tua stupida convinzione superficiale e inesatta ma che puoi tenerti fino alla morte in quanto non ho nessuna intenzione di farti cambiare idea,  saranno sempre queste. quelle che darei e do ad una persona provocatoria, capziosa e stupida.


ma non ero io la bambina? che fai adesso? mi dici stupids?  e io ti dico cornuto.
va bene cosi?
quindi tu pensi che il mio commento di ieri sia riferito al fatto che io penso tu sia un altro.
ma tu che ne sai del rappoto che avevo io con l altro utente? 
che ne sai? perche dai per scontato che io abbia detto quelle cose dettata dall odio per quell utente?
ci stiamo incartocciando per caso?
resta delle tue convinzioni. non cadere dal pero quando ti svegli con brutte sorprese pero , io ti ho dato solo un opinione PER TE. non c entra nulla alex. se poi sei alex si sta ripetendo esattamente lo stesso titpico dialogo che avevo con lui per cui...ciao alex


----------



## Calimero (5 Agosto 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> ma non ero io la bambina? che fai adesso? mi dici stupids?  e io ti dico cornuto.
> va bene cosi?
> quindi tu pensi che il mio commento di ieri sia riferito al fatto che io penso tu sia un altro.
> ma tu che ne sai del rappoto che avevo io con l altro utente?
> ...


le due uniche cose vere e sensate che hai scritto è che io sono cornuto e tu stupida. io ho rimediato escludendo dalla mia vita chi lo ha fatto. tu puoi solo rimanere così. parafrasando un incipit tutte le persone che hanno un cattivo carattere si somigliano mentre quelle cono un buon carattere lo hanno ognuno a modo loro. adesso vai su Google a cercarti la citazione come io ho capito a grandi linee come si comportava Alex. che nel tuo caso evidentemente con una miriade di ragioni.
ciao burinotta:carneval:


----------



## Caciottina (5 Agosto 2014)

Disperso ha detto:


> le due uniche cose vere e sensate che hai scritto è che io sono cornuto e tu stupida. io ho rimediato escludendo dalla mia vita chi lo ha fatto. tu puoi solo rimanere così. parafrasando un incipit tutte le persone che hanno un cattivo carattere si somigliano mentre quelle cono un buon carattere lo hanno ognuno a modo loro. adesso vai su Google a cercarti la citazione come io ho capito a grandi linee come si comportava Alex. che nel tuo caso evidentemente con una miriade di ragioni.
> ciao burinotta:carneval:



lo so che sei tornato...e nonc ornuto come ti piacerebbe farci credere...
madonna come ti rode, e ti brucia pure ahahahahhahahaha
ciao ciao


----------



## Simy (5 Agosto 2014)

Disperso ha detto:


> le due uniche cose vere e sensate che hai scritto è che io sono cornuto e tu stupida. io ho rimediato escludendo dalla mia vita chi lo ha fatto. tu puoi solo rimanere così. parafrasando un incipit tutte le persone che hanno un cattivo carattere si somigliano mentre quelle cono un buon carattere lo hanno ognuno a modo loro. adesso vai su Google a cercarti la citazione come io ho capito a grandi linee come si comportava Alex. che nel tuo caso evidentemente con una miriade di ragioni.
> ciao burinotta:carneval:



cosi però sembri Alex per davvero :scared:


----------



## Calimero (5 Agosto 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> lo so che sei tornato...e non cornuto come ti piacerebbe farci credere...
> madonna come ti rode, e ti brucia pure ahahahahhahahaha
> ciao ciao


continua pure a non capire un cazzo di nulla, ma mi sa che sei abituata.:up::carneval:
dovunque sia alex lo ringrazio perche deve averti fatto rodere il fegato non poco che ancora stai a pensarci. grazie alex:carneval:


----------



## Calimero (5 Agosto 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> cosi però sembri Alex per davvero :scared:


pazienza. io sono io e sembro Alex. deve essere uno intelligente allora. Buon per lui


----------



## Caciottina (5 Agosto 2014)

Disperso ha detto:


> continua pure a non capire un cazzo di nulla, ma mi sa che sei abituata.:up::carneval:
> dovunque sia alex lo ringrazio perche deve averti fatto rodere il fegato non poco che ancora stai a pensarci. grazie alex:carneval:



a me non rode nulla caro alex.
ma davvero almeno lo stile potevi cambiarlo....e solo alex mi diceva le cose che dici tu....quando hai finito di fare brutta figura puoi pure venire di la...con tutti....
il mio fegato e' piu che a posto...alla mia eta' poi....figuratiiiiii uuuuuu
ariciao


----------



## Calimero (5 Agosto 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> cosi però sembri Alex per davvero :scared:


quale parte che così la riscrivo?


----------



## Caciottina (5 Agosto 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> cosi però sembri Alex per davvero :scared:


adesso, sedondo te, un altro che non fosse stato alex, mi avrebbe continuato a dare corda cosi?
un uomo adulto? con una che definisce una ragazzina?
e le leggi bene le offese? e la parola cazzo? con la faccina giullare?
eddai, te lo sto mettendo davanti, sul piatto d argento.


----------



## Calimero (5 Agosto 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> a me non rode nulla caro alex.ma davvero almeno lo stile potevi cambiarlo....e solo alex mi diceva le cose che dici tu....quando hai finito di fare brutta figura puoi pure venire di la...con tutti....il mio fegato e' piu che a posto...alla mia eta' poi....figuratiiiiii uuuuuuariciao


si vede


----------



## Calimero (5 Agosto 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> adesso, sedondo te, un altro che non fosse stato alex, mi avrebbe continuato a dare corda cosi?un uomo adulto? con una che definisce una ragazzina?e le leggi bene le offese? e la parola cazzo? con la faccina giullare?eddai, te lo sto mettendo davanti, sul piatto d argento.


per Gesù cazzo era la parola usata da Alex? e troia figa tutte culo minchia? bestemmiava pure? posso farlo così ti convinci ancora di più.sei una ragazzina. e lo si vede da quello che scrivi e come lo scrivi.


----------



## Simy (5 Agosto 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> adesso, sedondo te, un altro che non fosse stato alex, mi avrebbe continuato a dare corda cosi?
> un uomo adulto? con una che definisce una ragazzina?
> e le leggi bene le offese? e la parola cazzo? con la faccina giullare?
> eddai, te lo sto mettendo davanti, sul piatto d argento.


vabbe, tu molla, dai retta a zia


----------



## Caciottina (5 Agosto 2014)

Disperso ha detto:


> per Gesù cazzo era la parola usata da Alex? e troia figa tutte culo minchia? bestemmiava pure? posso farlo così ti convinci ancora di più.sei una ragazzina. e lo si vede da quello che scrivi e come lo scrivi.


ooo hai finito?
a me non devi convincermi di nulla. io so che sei alex e stop e tu pur di continuare quello che hai iniziato mesi fa , ti sta impiccando con le mani tue...
lo dico per te, falla finita.
pure co sta storia della ragazzina, sei sempre meno credibile....
ora, ciao!!! per sempre


----------



## Caciottina (5 Agosto 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> vabbe, tu molla, dai retta a zia


forse ti sfugge che siamo cugine, ma si, hai ragione mollo.


----------



## Simy (5 Agosto 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> forse ti sfugge che siamo cugine, ma si, hai ragione mollo.


vabbe scegli tu il grado di parentela :mrgreen:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (5 Agosto 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> vabbe, tu *molla*, dai retta a zia





miss caciotta ha detto:


> forse ti sfugge che siamo cugine, ma si, hai ragione* mollo*.



la zia sono io che ve l'avevo detto ancora stamattina :mrgreen:


----------



## Caciottina (5 Agosto 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> vabbe scegli tu il grado di parentela :mrgreen:


mica io, sei nipote di sbri? eppure io, poiche sorella di ultimo, mio padre, 
mo come tu sia nipote di sbri non lo so ma tant'e'...
a me e' andata male cmq perche ho avuto 2 coppie di genitori scoppiate
i miei veri e poi sienne e ultimo (non voglio fare ironia sul primo papa che ho avuto) che pure si sono scoppiati...
boh.


----------



## Caciottina (5 Agosto 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> la zia sono io che ve l'avevo detto ancora stamattina :mrgreen:


ah. zia matraini suona bene pero


----------



## Calimero (5 Agosto 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> ooo hai finito?a me non devi convincermi di nulla. io so che sei alex e stop e tu pur di continuare quello che hai iniziato mesi fa , ti sta impiccando con le mani tue...lo dico per te, falla finita.pure co sta storia della ragazzina, sei sempre meno credibile....ora, ciao!!! per sempre


per sempre no. nemmeno arrivederci? che peccato.


----------



## Simy (5 Agosto 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> mica io, sei nipote di sbri? eppure io, poiche sorella di ultimo, mio padre,
> *mo come tu sia nipote di sbri non lo so ma tant'e'...
> *a me e' andata male cmq perche ho avuto 2 coppie di genitori scoppiate
> i miei veri e poi sienne e ultimo (non voglio fare ironia sul primo papa che ho avuto) che pure si sono scoppiati...
> boh.



non mi ricordo come ci sono arrivata, ma ormai è zia sbri


----------



## disincantata (5 Agosto 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> ooo hai finito?
> a me non devi convincermi di nulla. io so che sei idea di  e stop e tu pur di continuare quello che hai iniziato mesi fa , ti sta impiccando con le mani tue...
> lo dico per te, falla finita.
> pure co sta storia della ragazzina, sei sempre meno credibile....
> ora, ciao!!! per sempre


Se fosse lui e per te lo è che senso ha dargli consigli su una finta separazione?.

se ricordo bene alex e sole  dovrebbero essere in vacanza in Puglia. ...manco gli sfiorera' l'idea di pensare al forum.

poi gli amministratori  lo saprebbero.

Sanno pure se respiriamo.


----------



## Caciottina (5 Agosto 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Se fosse lui e per te lo è che senso ha dargli consigli su una finta separazione?.
> 
> se ricordo bene alex e sole  dovrebbero essere in vacanza in Puglia. ...manco gli sfiorera' l'idea di pensare al forum.
> 
> ...


Questa pero è l ultima volta che lo spiego.
Quando è entrato per la prima volta io da subito ho avuto la sensazione che fosse alex. E l ho scritto. L ho detto. E vabbe.
Poi non sono piu entrata nel suo thread. E nemmeno lui. Perche oops..era in vacanza anche lui come alex...
Quando è rientrato dispeeso l altro giorno siccome si parlava sempre delle stesse cose sul conte su tubarao su spider sono rientrata in  quel threas perche miva sono dio. Magari mi ero sbagliata. Non era alex. E ho dato il mio contributo. Leggendolo io ho rivisto tante piccole cose chw ho subito e ho visto che mi hanno fatta produrre quel cazzo di pensiero che era meglio tenevo per me.
Il.mio non era un attacco a lui. Era un opinione sul rischio che c era di vedere quella sua paura diventare realta (la moglie che tenta di ostacolare il rapporto tra lui e c) se avesse continuato su quella linea. Che i figli captanp tutto. Tutto e lo vedono bene se mamma sta giu es è varrabbiata e triste e invece papa è un po piu forte. E io gli ho detto che secondo me questa sua paura era generata dal fatyo che firse inconsciamente era quello che lui stava facendo favendo la parte del good cop e la koglie quella del bad cop. Che forse inconsciamente sa che quella è l unica sorta di vendetta che puo attuare ma non con cattiveria.  Un piccolo modo per ferire la moglie e che poteva essere uno sporco gioco se non stava attento. . Attento nel senso ad assicurarsi che cmq i figli abbiano una buona opinione della madre. 
Non gli ho detto cotica. 
Da li lui ha iniziato ad insultarmi come faceva alex con le stesse offese e anche il seguirmi da un thread all altro.  E allora mi sono riconvinta che sia alex.  Che gli amministratori lo sappiano o meno chissenefrega. Ho espresso un opinione. 
E basta.


----------



## Simy (5 Agosto 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Ma non è in discussione la separazione in generale.
> 
> Piuttosto la velocità con cui questa sia avvenuta.
> 
> ...



non siamo tutti riflessivi; e spesso secondo me la cosa migliore è seguire l'istinto


----------



## Simy (5 Agosto 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> L'essere umano non è monogamo di natura, se tutti seguissimo l'istinto sarebbe la fine.
> 
> E comunque io credo che un matrimonio sia un patto SERIO e come ci si mette tanto per arrivare a sposarsi (le persone mature almeno), anche la separazione dovrebbe essere riflettuta e ponderata, INSIEME.


Ovvio che va discussa insieme però a volte presi dal dolore e dalla delusione si possono fare scelte affrettate. Non è detto che sia una scelta definitiva. non a caso prima del divorzio passano tre anni


----------



## Simy (5 Agosto 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Senza nemmeno provare a capire il perchè?
> 
> Questo si che è da persone intelligenti.
> 
> :applauso:


Su questo concordo.


----------



## sienne (5 Agosto 2014)

Ciao

non concordo. Per alcuni non esiste una ragione valida ... 
Potranno esserci mille spiegazioni, ma non giustificazioni. 
In più, in questo caso, la moglie gli ha detto più volte, il perché.
Perché si è sentita trascurata da lui ... lui questo non lo ha riconosciuto. 
Cosa significa in sintesi? ... Allora non ti basto? Perché io c'ero ... 
O hai preso una scusa, per toglierti uno sfizio ... un perché allora non c'è. 


sienne


----------



## disincantata (5 Agosto 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Ma non è in discussione la separazione in generale.
> 
> Piuttosto la velocità con cui questa sia avvenuta.
> 
> ...


Ma non mi sembra abbia agito d'istinto. ....è andato pure in ferie con lei.

sapessi quanto mi sono pentita io di non avere agito d'istinto ed aver ragionato che non avrebbe saputo dove andare.....a volte l'istinto è quello che ti salva da ulteriori dolori.

io capisco più lui di chi ci mette anni a decidersi e magari è solo fidanzato.

Se sai che per te è imperdonabile lo è è basta.

invece molti, pure io, si fermano, ragionano, pensano ai pro e contro e magari si consolano tra le braccia di un altro traditore. Ma non perdonano. Mai.


----------



## sienne (5 Agosto 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Ciao sienne...
> 
> Io non l'ho MAI giustificata.
> 
> ...



Ciao Principessa,

la vedo differentemente. Un tradimento, non ha nulla a che vedere con la storia di una coppia. 
Anche se il percorso della coppia può essere tortuosa, difficile, problematica, litigiosa ecc. 
Un tradimento è una faccenda che riguarda solo il traditore. Perché non esiste, che qualcuno 
ti spinga a fare qualcosa contro una tua volontà ... perciò se tradisci, è perché lo vuoi fare. 

Ritrovarsi di fronte a qualcuno che affronta così le problematiche sue o della coppia, non è tanto facile. 
Perché si parla decisamente una lingua differente. Io ho tentato. Perché credo molto nella crescita di una persona. Che impari ad affrontare le situazioni o dinamiche che la vita ci pone a tutti (più o meno) ... 
Ma c'è chi ritiene, che se ci troviamo a parlare due lingue differenti ... ognuno continui con la propria ... 
Perché un accento rimarrà sempre ... 


sienne


----------



## Brunetta (5 Agosto 2014)

Ognuno ha i suoi limiti.
Se quel tradimento ha superato il TUO limite non hai da ragionarci su.
Quel limite per voi non è stato superato nel caso di Disperso? Per lui sì.
Anche voi avrete un vostro limite che vi porterebbe a chiudere senza discussioni?
Trovatelo e vedete che tutto vi sembra chiaro.


----------



## sienne (5 Agosto 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ognuno ha i suoi limiti.
> Se quel tradimento ha superato il TUO limite non hai da ragionarci su.
> Quel limite per voi non è stato superato nel caso di Disperso? Per lui sì.
> Anche voi avrete un vostro limite che vi porterebbe a chiudere senza discussioni?
> Trovatelo e vedete che tutto vi sembra chiaro.



Ciao 

sei decisamente più concisa ... 
questo intendevo ... 


sienne


----------



## disincantata (5 Agosto 2014)

Principessa;1384604i .. ci può essere pure andato in vacanza ma è passato troppo poco tempo ha detto:


> Torniamo sempre ai modi.
> 
> io ho trovato immediatamente forte il modo di rispondergli di miss....e l'ho pure riletto.
> 
> ...


----------



## Calimero (5 Agosto 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Ciao sienne...Io non l'ho MAI giustificata.Per me quello che ha fatto è schifoso e inqualificabile.Ma... mettendomi nei suoi panni... a ME interesserebbe sapere COME mai è successo e comprendere meglio la mia parte di responsabilità.Anche per evitare che mi ricapiti in futuro.


io il perché l'ho già ben capito. e mi separo proprio perché l'ho capito. ed è, per me, il perché più inconcepibile, ingiustificabile, inammissibile, irrispettoso che esista. sai qual'e il perché di cui parlo? il niente. nessun vero perché, nessuna reazione ad una azione. solo la superficialità di spassarsela con un corpo esteticamente piacevole. io non continuo ad avere un rapporto con una persona che non riconosco più e che decide che è giustificabile un divertissement quando il contraltare sono io. e che tu ci creda o no, io sono molto. Non perché me lo dico da solo. sono parole sue. da quasi 2 decenni a questa parte. se non è vero quello che mi ha sempre detto e dimostrato non vivo con una bugiarda falsa il resto della mia vita. se è vero merito molto più di qualcuno che si scopa il vicino di casa perché è piacente. e che tu ci creda o no, lo sono anche io. ben sopra la media. e non solo per l'estetica


----------



## Calimero (6 Agosto 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> Questa pero è l ultima volta che lo spiego.
> Quando è entrato per la prima volta io da subito ho avuto la sensazione che fosse alex. E l ho scritto. L ho detto. E vabbe.
> Poi non sono piu entrata nel suo thread. E nemmeno lui. Perche oops..era in vacanza anche lui come alex...
> Quando è rientrato dispeeso l altro giorno siccome si parlava sempre delle stesse cose sul conte su tubarao su spider sono rientrata in  quel threas perche miva sono dio. Magari mi ero sbagliata. Non era alex. E ho dato il mio contributo. Leggendolo io ho rivisto tante piccole cose chw ho subito e ho visto che mi hanno fatta produrre quel cazzo di pensiero che era meglio tenevo per me.
> ...


che tedio


----------



## Diletta (6 Agosto 2014)

Disperso ha detto:


> io il perché l'ho già ben capito. e mi separo proprio perché l'ho capito. ed è, per me, il perché più inconcepibile, ingiustificabile, inammissibile, irrispettoso che esista. sai qual'e il perché di cui parlo? il niente. nessun vero perché, nessuna reazione ad una azione. solo la superficialità di spassarsela con un corpo esteticamente piacevole. io non continuo ad avere un rapporto con una persona che non riconosco più e che decide che è giustificabile un divertissement quando il contraltare sono io. e che tu ci creda o no, io sono molto. Non perché me lo dico da solo. sono parole sue. da quasi 2 decenni a questa parte. se non è vero quello che mi ha sempre detto e dimostrato non vivo con una bugiarda falsa il resto della mia vita. se è vero merito molto più di qualcuno che si scopa il vicino di casa perché è piacente. e che tu ci creda o no, lo sono anche io. ben sopra la media. e non solo per l'estetica



...ma infatti.
Nella maggioranza dei casi non servono neanche le terapie di coppia, se non ad ingrossare il portafoglio di chi è dall'altra parte della scrivania.
E' tutto tremendamente semplice...qualche moina efficace ed ecco che il sentirsi desiderata è così appagante, quindi perché rinunciarvi, anzi, ci si spinge oltre così che le emozioni si amplificano ancora.
Hai ragione tu: dietro a tutto questo c'è il NULLA.
Non so che altro aggiungere...a questo punto sarà il matrimonio stesso ad essere "sbagliato" e contronatura come impostazione?


----------



## Brunetta (6 Agosto 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> ...ma infatti.
> Nella maggioranza dei casi non servono neanche le terapie di coppia, se non ad ingrossare il portafoglio di chi è dall'altra parte della scrivania.
> E' tutto tremendamente semplice...qualche moina efficace ed ecco che il sentirsi desiderata è così appagante, quindi perché rinunciarvi, anzi, ci si spinge oltre così che le emozioni si amplificano ancora.
> Hai ragione tu: dietro a tutto questo c'è il NULLA.
> Non so che altro aggiungere...a questo punto sarà il matrimonio stesso ad essere "sbagliato" e contronatura come impostazione?


Per alcune persone sì.
Si tende ad attribuire alle persone con le quali condividiamo esperienze le nostre emozioni e le nostre motivazioni ma le cose non vanno sempre allo stesso modo per tutti.


----------



## Manon Lescaut (6 Agosto 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Per alcune persone sì.
> Si tende ad attribuire alle persone con le quali condividiamo esperienze le nostre emozioni e le nostre motivazioni ma le cose non vanno sempre allo stesso modo per tutti.


devo dare un po' di reputazione in giro prima di darla a brunetta. eh.


----------



## Calimero (6 Agosto 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> ...ma infatti.
> Nella maggioranza dei casi non servono neanche le terapie di coppia, se non ad ingrossare il portafoglio di chi è dall'altra parte della scrivania.
> E' tutto tremendamente semplice...qualche moina efficace ed ecco che il sentirsi desiderata è così appagante, quindi perché rinunciarvi, anzi, ci si spinge oltre così che le emozioni si amplificano ancora.
> Hai ragione tu: dietro a tutto questo c'è il NULLA.
> Non so che altro aggiungere...a questo punto sarà il matrimonio stesso ad essere "sbagliato" e contronatura come impostazione?


io credo nel matrimonio. Non in se è per se ma per quello che significa. se il significato viene stravolto ci devono essere vere e comprovate motivazioni. altrimenti non ha senso. il mio matrimonio non aveva più senso. anche la persona con cui lo condividevo non ha più senso. la logica conseguenza, per me, è che quel matrimonio debba finire.


----------



## free (6 Agosto 2014)

Disperso ha detto:


> io il perché l'ho già ben capito. e mi separo proprio perché l'ho capito. ed è, per me, il perché più inconcepibile, ingiustificabile, inammissibile, irrispettoso che esista. sai qual'e il perché di cui parlo? il niente. nessun vero perché, nessuna reazione ad una azione. solo la superficialità di spassarsela con un corpo esteticamente piacevole. io non continuo ad avere un rapporto con una persona che non riconosco più e che decide che è giustificabile un divertissement quando il contraltare sono io. e che tu ci creda o no, io sono molto. Non perché me lo dico da solo. sono parole sue. da quasi 2 decenni a questa parte. se non è vero quello che mi ha sempre detto e dimostrato non vivo con una bugiarda falsa il resto della mia vita. se è vero merito molto più di qualcuno che si scopa il vicino di casa perché è piacente. e che tu ci creda o no, lo sono anche io. ben sopra la media. e non solo per l'estetica



scusa forse lo hai già detto, ma tua moglie prima di te aveva avuto altre esperienze?


----------



## Calimero (6 Agosto 2014)

free ha detto:


> scusa forse lo hai già detto, ma tua moglie prima di te aveva avuto altre esperienze?


si. tutti e due. perché?


----------



## free (6 Agosto 2014)

Disperso ha detto:


> si. tutti e due. perché?



ma, pensavo a eventuali "motivi", tipo che a volte può nascere la curiosità di sapere come sarebbe con un altro
ad es. pare che i fidanzatini del liceo se poi si sposano, non dura, cose così
vabbè ci sono anche altri motivi, ovviamente, tipo che si matura in modi differenti e poi si ha poco da dirsi


----------



## Calimero (6 Agosto 2014)

free ha detto:


> ma, pensavo a eventuali "motivi", tipo che a volte può nascere la curiosità di sapere come sarebbe con un altro
> ad es. pare che i fidanzatini del liceo se poi si sposano, non dura, cose così
> vabbè ci sono anche altri motivi, ovviamente, tipo che si matura in modi differenti e poi si ha poco da dirsi


Free non èè come provare un panino alla mortadella per un vegetariano. forse sono un talebano ma l'unica motivazione che avrei potuto accettare, forse, sarebbe potuta essere una mia mancanza lunga e profonda di interesse verso di lei.


----------



## Diletta (6 Agosto 2014)

Disperso ha detto:


> Free non èè come provare un panino alla mortadella per un vegetariano. forse sono un talebano ma l'unica motivazione che avrei potuto accettare, forse, sarebbe potuta essere una mia mancanza lunga e profonda di interesse verso di lei.



Ma invece quella indicata da Free è una delle più valide motivazioni (per me).
Le mancate esperienze giovanili sono spesso la causa di tanti "sbagli" nel matrimonio e, se fosse stato così, sarebbe da tenere in conto.
...Chi non naviga prima naviga dopo, o meglio direi, vuole navigare dopo, o semplicemente, vorrebbe.
Quante variabili che ci sono però.

Nel tuo caso, visto che credi nel matrimonio, non credi nella possibilità di trovare il perdono, intendo quello cristiano?
Perché se uno lo trova, è a posto: sparisce l'indignazione, l'offesa, il dolore, la rabbia, sparisce tutto...e compare il sereno e la quiete nell'animo.


----------



## free (6 Agosto 2014)

Disperso ha detto:


> Free non èè come provare un panino alla mortadella per un vegetariano. forse sono un talebano ma l'unica motivazione che avrei potuto accettare, forse, sarebbe potuta essere una mia mancanza lunga e profonda di interesse verso di lei.



è difficile rispondere perchè sembri molto categorico, ma avrai le tue ragioni perchè tua moglie la conosci tu, se ti sei disamorato così la cosa per te è grave, evidentemente


----------



## spleen (10 Agosto 2014)

Disperso ha detto:


> Ciao.
> Rispondo per prima cosa che le ferie sono finite da un pezzo ma non ho più scritto perché mi sono concentrato su di me, sulle cose da fare e soprattutto ho passato ogni ritaglio di tempo libero con C.
> Sarò telegrafico. Non riesco a vedere una vita con mia moglie. Ho mandato avanti la richiesta di separazione. Lei è nella fase tragedia è spero non passi a quella vendetta. C. ne è al corrente perché ho voluto lo sapesse da me è perché la madre mi ha risposto picche quando le ho chiesto di dirglielo insieme. finora, ma è passata solo una settimana, non ha fatto nulla per minare il mio rapporto con C. Spero che continui così.
> Ho saputo per vie traverse che lui litiga spesso con la moglie pesantemente e quindi credo che in qualche modo lei ha scoperto qualcosa.
> Ho la testa un po vuota ma non vedo alternative. Credo di meritare di meglio e se non arriva sono più che convinto di non meritare quello che mi è successo


Come ogni decisione ponderata anche la tua è degna di rispetto, se per te le cose stanno così è giusto.
L'unica cosa che mi fa' riflettere adesso è la condizione di tua moglie, provo a pensare come si debba sentire, mi vengono in mente solo le parole pena, tristezza e disperazione.
E che cazzo, dirai tu, se l'è andata a cercare... e hai ragione.
Tu sembri una persona forte, sicuramente col tempo supererai
Quando penso a lei mi rimane sempre la stessa idea,
pena, tristezza, disperazione.
In bocca al lupo, tua figlia non la perderai mai.
Attento solo che non sia lei a "farla pagare" alla madre.


----------



## Tebe (10 Agosto 2014)

Trinità ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> vuole che le scriva tutto per filo e per segno da quando è cominciata la storia
> vuole sapere quante volte l'ho leccata all'amante , come facevo l'amore con
> ...


?
Domanda. E tu lo fai?


----------



## Brunetta (10 Agosto 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> ?
> Domanda. E tu lo fai?


No. Ha già risposto che lui vuole tornare con la moglie ma a questo non si presterà mai.


----------



## Tebe (10 Agosto 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Tutto qui vuol dire che se una persone non si sente più di essere dentro a un matrimonio e lo esprime con decisione, non ci si può fare nulla. Per sposarsi bisogna essere d'accordo in due e anche per rimanere sposati.
> Se lei non ha reddito può fidarsi di te o anche no. Con delle prove del tradimento in mano, magari dettagliate potrebbe provare la tua colpa e pensare di ottenere di più.
> Non conta quel che tu dici ora, conta cosa farai davvero, soprattutto se saprai che lei ha un'altra storia.
> Se poi le interessa giustificare la separazione in un ambiente contrario, mi sembra che tu abbia detto che frequenta la parrocchia, può lei pensare di poterlo fare con una tua ammissione di colpa.
> ...


Un parroco come mediatore per una coppia sposata in tradimento?
cosa ne sa lui di dinamiche famigliari? di "stres""sda convivenza, di tenerezze, di liti eccetera eccetera.
Un diacono sposato magari ma anche no.
Ci vuole un mediatore che lo faccia con cognizione di causa.
E per me un parroco non ce l ha.


----------



## Eratò (10 Agosto 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> Un parroco come mediatore per una coppia sposata in tradimento?
> cosa ne sa lui di dinamiche famigliari? di "stres""sda convivenza, di tenerezze, di liti eccetera eccetera.
> Un diacono sposato magari ma anche no.
> Ci vuole un mediatore che lo faccia con cognizione di causa.
> E per me un parroco non ce l ha.


Quoto


----------



## Brunetta (10 Agosto 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> Un parroco come mediatore per una coppia sposata in tradimento?
> cosa ne sa lui di dinamiche famigliari? di "stress" da convivenza, di tenerezze, di liti eccetera eccetera.
> Un diacono sposato magari ma anche no.
> Ci vuole un mediatore che lo faccia con cognizione di causa.
> E per me un parroco non ce l ha.


Il mediatore dovrebbe per forza essere sposato o etero per capire dinamiche etero o gay in caso la mediazione fosse per una coppia gay?
La moglie frequenta la parrocchia e quindi si fiderebbe del parroco, suppongo.
Nasce da questo il mio suggerimento.


----------



## Eratò (10 Agosto 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Il mediatore dovrebbe per forza essere sposato o etero per capire dinamiche etero o gay in caso la mediazione fosse per una coppia gay?
> La moglie frequenta la parrocchia e quindi si fiderebbe del parroco, suppongo.
> Nasce da questo il mio suggerimento.


per capire le dinamiche e dare i consigli appropriati devi almeno aver avuto una relazione in vita tua....sennò, vist che é parocco, si concentrebbe  sul significato religioso del matrimonio e non sarebbe neanche obiettivo forse...


----------



## Tebe (10 Agosto 2014)

Trinità ha detto:


> Sono io che ho trovato in un parroco il mediatore famigliare.
> Lei dice di provare ribrezzo quando le parlo di fede.
> Con il mediatore famigliare ci ha litigato, e pensa di essere nel giusto.
> Secondo me lei vuole nero su bianco per distruggere l'amante.
> ...


E questo parroco mediatore,oltre a dirti di avere gran pazienza, che fa per aiutarvi/ti?
non credi che visto che lei mette in dubbio la tua fede sbeffeggiandoti e litigando con parry, la scelta di un medistore laico con tanto di laurea sia una scelta migliore?
abbassereste almeno il livello di scontro sul terreno fede.


----------



## Brunetta (10 Agosto 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> per capire le dinamiche e dare i consigli appropriati devi almeno aver avuto una relazione in vita tua....sennò, vist che é parocco, si concentrebbe  sul significato religioso del matrimonio e non sarebbe neanche obiettivo forse...


Non sono d'accordo. Ci sono parroci e parroci e, se è una persona intelligente, vale come un'altra.
Prima di tutto nulla sappiamo della vita di un sacerdote prima che decidesse di esserlo ma nulla sappiamo neanche della vita del mediatore famigliare o del terapeuta al quali ci affidiamo e molti medici ginecologi non hanno partorito.
Un sacerdote è un professionista, bravo o scarso, e il pregiudizio lo ha come ne possono avere tutti. 
Nel caso specifico la moglie è religiosa e quel punto di vista sarebbe un valore aggiunto.
Io neanche ci ho messo in piede in chiesa, io.


----------



## Eratò (10 Agosto 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non sono d'accordo. Ci sono parroci e parroci e, se è una persona intelligente, vale come un'altra.
> Prima di tutto nulla sappiamo della vita di un sacerdote prima che decidesse di esserlo ma nulla sappiamo neanche della vita del mediatore famigliare o del terapeuta al quali ci affidiamo e molti medici ginecologi non hanno partorito.
> Un sacerdote è un professionista, bravo o scarso, e il pregiudizio lo ha come ne possono avere tutti.
> Nel caso specifico la moglie è religiosa e quel punto di vista sarebbe un valore aggiunto.
> Io neanche ci ho messo in piede in chiesa, io.




Il paragone con i  ginecologi e i terapeuti c'entra poco secondo me in quantosono persone che sono state formate per fare esattamente quel lavorvvio che una ginecologa comprenda di più i dolori del parto rispetto a un ginecologo.....Cmq ogni categoria professionale (se in questo caso dobbiamo considerare il parocco come figura professionale che interviene e non come persona che cerca di aiutare) tende a valutare una situazione dal proprio punto di vista e in questo caso quello religioso  sconsigliando in genere una separazione (anche quando sarebbe necessaria) e invitando entrambi alla pazienza.


----------



## Calimero (10 Agosto 2014)

spleen ha detto:


> Come ogni decisione ponderata anche la tua è degna di rispetto, se per te le cose stanno così è giusto.
> L'unica cosa che mi fa' riflettere adesso è la condizione di tua moglie, provo a pensare come si debba sentire, mi vengono in mente solo le parole pena, tristezza e disperazione.
> E che cazzo, dirai tu, se l'è andata a cercare... e hai ragione.
> Tu sembri una persona forte, sicuramente col tempo supererai
> ...


'l'ultima frase. esattamente cosa intendi?


----------



## spleen (10 Agosto 2014)

Disperso ha detto:


> 'l'ultima frase. esattamente cosa intendi?


Intendo dire al contrario di altri nel forum che a temere di perdere l'amore di tua figlia potresti non essere tu, i figli talvolta capiscono molto bene perchè succedono certe cose e chi ne è realmente responsabile, tu temi che tua moglie passi da modalità "disperazione" a modalità "vendetta" e te la metta contro, ma mi sembra che è già grandicella e se riesce a capire cosa è successo ( e prima o dopo vedrai che lo capirà ) hai voglia di metterla contro di te. C'è invece il rischio concreto che addossi alla madre tutte le colpe per la famiglia sgretolata. Potrebbe farlo anche in maniera inconscia, anche se la seguirete con pazienza e amore, anche se sarete d'accordo tra di voi su come gestire il distacco, ho purtroppo un esempio analogo sottomano.
Secondo la mia modestissima opinione la soluzione di parlarle insieme, come avevi suggerito, era molto assennata. Peccato.


----------



## Trinità (10 Agosto 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> ?
> Domanda. E tu lo fai?





Tebe ha detto:


> Un parroco come mediatore per una coppia sposata in tradimento?
> cosa ne sa lui di dinamiche famigliari? di "stres""sda convivenza, di tenerezze, di liti eccetera eccetera.
> Un diacono sposato magari ma anche no.
> Ci vuole un mediatore che lo faccia con cognizione di causa.
> E per me un parroco non ce l ha.





Tebe ha detto:


> E questo parroco mediatore,oltre a dirti di avere gran pazienza, che fa per aiutarvi/ti?
> non credi che visto che lei mette in dubbio la tua fede sbeffeggiandoti e litigando con parry, la scelta di un medistore laico con tanto di laurea sia una scelta migliore?
> abbassereste almeno il livello di scontro sul terreno fede.





Erato' ha detto:


> Il paragone con i  ginecologi e i terapeuti c'entra poco secondo me in quantosono persone che sono state formate per fare esattamente quel lavorvvio che una ginecologa comprenda di più i dolori del parto rispetto a un ginecologo.....Cmq ogni categoria professionale (se in questo caso dobbiamo considerare il parocco come figura professionale che interviene e non come persona che cerca di aiutare) tende a valutare una situazione dal proprio punto di vista e in questo caso quello religioso  sconsigliando in genere una separazione (anche quando sarebbe necessaria) e invitando entrambi alla pazienza.


Il parroco che sto seguendo oltre che seguirmi in modo religoiso, mi pone a giudizio esperienze
di altre coppie separate e non.
Addirittura una sera difronte a tutti e due mi ha consigliato di andare via da mia moglie perchè
lei non mi vuole più.
Mi dice che non devo starle insieme per forza, assolutamente e che lei non può solo stare sul carro
delle vittime.
In un matrimonio ci sono molti fattori da prendere in considerazione, se però esiste solo :
IL TRADITORE
LA PUTTANA
LA MOGLIE TRADITA
il finale sarà sempre lo stesso.
Mia colpa! Cattivo io! Bugiardo io! Bastardo io! Traditore io! Sfruttatore io! Ecc ecc....
Resterò tutta la vita con il pensiero di non essere valso un'opportunità.
Mia moglie non dovrebbe guardare l'amante, ma bensì suo marito.
L'amante andrà sempre a testa alta perchè ha ottenuto il suo scopo, di rovinare una famiglia bella.
Ma in una famiglia bella il papà non cerca un'altra, questo porco uomo di cosa aveva bisogno che aveva tutto?
Mia moglie mia ha urlato di non azzardarmi a toccare questo suo amico che l'ha salvata dal baratro.Non azzardarti
a toccarlo perchè altrimenti ti distruggo.
Questa brava donna, mamma, moglie che non ha sbagliato nulla in 20 anni di vita insieme, nulla ha sbagliato(a detta sua) ma perchè cazzo non va a vivere con il suo salvatore che il marito bastardo oppressore forse avrebbe tempo di meditare su tutta la sua vita.
Vuole rifarsi una vita senza di me, per quale motivo dovrei distruggere l'altra?
Se non lo vuole più questo marito traditore?
Non mi è affatto chiaro quello che vuole mia moglie.......
I traditi non hanno tutta la ragione e se non hanno le idee chiare dopo più di un anno la fiducia che manca è 
quella in loro stessi......
O fuori o dentro.
Un matrimonio si può ricostruire se per base vi è un forte amore reciproco.

Io sono : PENA,TRISTEZZA;DISPERAZIONE(cit.Spleen)
Grazie


----------



## Calimero (10 Agosto 2014)

spleen ha detto:


> Intendo dire al contrario di altri nel forum che a temere di perdere l'amore di tua figlia potresti non essere tu, i figli talvolta capiscono molto bene perchè succedono certe cose e chi ne è realmente responsabile, tu temi che tua moglie passi da modalità "disperazione" a modalità "vendetta" e te la metta contro, ma mi sembra che è già grandicella e se riesce a capire cosa è successo ( e prima o dopo vedrai che lo capirà ) hai voglia di metterla contro di te. C'è invece il rischio concreto che addossi alla madre tutte le colpe per la famiglia sgretolata. Potrebbe farlo anche in maniera inconscia, anche se la seguirete con pazienza e amore, anche se sarete d'accordo tra di voi su come gestire il distacco, ho purtroppo un esempio analogo sottomano.
> Secondo la mia modestissima opinione la soluzione di parlarle insieme, come avevi suggerito, era molto assennata. Peccato.


Non ho e non avrei nessun timore di perdere mia figlia se sua madre tentasse di mettermela contro. ho e avrei timore che potrebbe soffrire lei (C.) a sentirsi presa in mezzo a due fuochi. 
d'altra parte però non ho intenzione di difendere la mia ex ad oltranza. lo farò e questo è sicuro fintanto che non mi peserà. dopodichè sarà un problema tra loro. la mia speranza è che non succeda


----------



## spleen (10 Agosto 2014)

Disperso ha detto:


> Non ho e non avrei nessun timore di perdere mia figlia se sua madre tentasse di mettermela contro. ho e avrei timore che potrebbe soffrire lei (C.) a sentirsi presa in mezzo a due fuochi.
> d'altra parte però non ho intenzione di difendere la mia ex ad oltranza. lo farò e questo è sicuro fintanto che non mi peserà. dopodichè sarà un problema tra loro. la mia speranza è che non succeda


Scusa se ti faccio una domanda un po' intima, se non vuoi non rispondere. 
Cosa provi adesso per tua moglie? Ho capito che ti stai allontanando da lei e credo anche con molto dolore, mi chiedevo cosa pensi del suo di dolore.


----------



## Tebe (10 Agosto 2014)

Trinità ha detto:


> Il parroco che sto seguendo oltre che seguirmi in modo religoiso, mi pone a giudizio esperienze
> di altre coppie separate e non.
> Addirittura una sera difronte a tutti e due mi ha consigliato di andare via da mia moglie perchè
> lei non mi vuole più.
> ...


Insisto fortemente nel cambiare il professionista e prenderne uno serio.che sicuramente fa meno danni di questo e vi ""costring""a a fare  terapia INSIEME o a te.
Mi sembri isterico e nel pantano più assoluto e lei sempre più rabbiosa.
Da quanto fai terapia di coppia con il parroco?


----------



## Eratò (10 Agosto 2014)

Trinità ha detto:


> Il parroco che sto seguendo oltre che seguirmi in modo religoiso, mi pone a giudizio esperienze
> di altre coppie separate e non.
> Addirittura una sera difronte a tutti e due mi ha consigliato di andare via da mia moglie perchè
> lei non mi vuole più.
> ...


Hai trovato un parocco intelligente che valuta in maniera obiettiva.Mi dispiace molto per il tuo stato d'animo e ti mando un abbraccio.Tua moglie si sta comportando da egoista capricciosa vittima eterna del tradimento.Ma viste le sue reazioni pensi che anche se tornaste insieme sarebbe capace di metterci una pietra sopra e non parlarne piu? secondo me no.Anche se tornaste insieme rimareste sempre lei la "vittima" e tu il "carnefice" che dovresti sempre subire per scontare la tua pena.Questa è l'idea che mi son creata io dopo i racconti su tua moglie...


----------



## Brunetta (10 Agosto 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> Il paragone con i  ginecologi e i terapeuti c'entra poco secondo me in quantosono persone che sono state formate per fare esattamente quel lavorvvio che una ginecologa comprenda di più i dolori del parto rispetto a un ginecologo.....Cmq ogni categoria professionale (se in questo caso dobbiamo considerare il parocco come figura professionale che interviene e non come persona che cerca di aiutare) tende a valutare una situazione dal proprio punto di vista e in questo caso quello religioso  sconsigliando in genere una separazione (anche quando sarebbe necessaria) e invitando entrambi alla pazienza.


Oh io l'ho consigliato a lui che vuole convincere la moglie a perdonarlo. Per raggiungere quel che lui desidera mi sembra un intermediario possibile.
Un parroco non dovrebbe essere un analfabeta eh.


----------



## Eratò (10 Agosto 2014)

o





Brunetta ha detto:


> Oh io l'ho consigliato a lui che vuole convincere la moglie a perdonarlo. Per raggiungere quel che lui desidera mi sembra un intermediario possibile.
> Un parroco non dovrebbe essere un analfabeta eh.


ma io mica io ho detto che i parocchi sono analfabeti!a parte poi che visto che hai messo in mezzo la parola analfabeta, io ne conosco alcuni molto bravi in fatto di obiettivita e capacita di giudizio....io ho detto che forse un esperto preparato in psicoterapia familiare potrebbe  dare un miglior aiuto riguardo l'argomento visto che professionalmente preparato per questo e a conoscenza dei specifici percorsi terapeutici.se poi il parocco gli va bene ben venga.io al posto suo avrei cercato l'aiuto di un psicoterapeuta.:smile:

p.s:ma si dice i parocci o i parocchi?


----------



## spleen (10 Agosto 2014)

Vuole rifarsi una vita senza di me, per quale motivo dovrei distruggere l'altra?
Se non lo vuole più questo marito traditore?
*Non mi è affatto chiaro quello che vuole mia moglie.......*
I traditi non hanno tutta la ragione e se non hanno le idee chiare dopo più di un anno la fiducia che manca è 
quella in loro stessi......
O fuori o dentro.
Un matrimonio si può ricostruire se per base vi è un forte amore reciproco.

Forse non lo sa neanche lei stessa cosa vuole, da come la descrivi sembra divorata dal rancore, ed in questo il vostro mediatore non sembra poterla aiutare granchè. Perchè visto lo stallo non provate comunque a cambiarlo?


----------



## spleen (10 Agosto 2014)

p.s:ma si dice i parocci o i parocchi?[/QUOTE]

parroci......credo.


----------



## Eratò (10 Agosto 2014)

> spleen ha detto:
> 
> 
> > p.s:ma si dice i parocci o i parocchi?
> ...


[/QUOTE]

grazie caro.sta lingua italiana non la imparerò mai del tutto.


----------



## sienne (10 Agosto 2014)

Ciao Trinità,

A volte è il caso di cambiare rotta ... 
Forse, e veramente il momento di cercare sostegno da un professionista. 
Il parroco è in primis un "Seelensorger" ... un curante dell'anima ... 
Una cosa non esclude l'altra ... ma lo noti pure tu, non avanzate di un centimetro ... 
Tra voi, proprio non vi è alcun dialogo ... nessun punto di riferimento ... 


sienne


----------



## Brunetta (10 Agosto 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> o
> 
> ma io mica io ho detto che i parocchi sono analfabeti!a parte poi che visto che hai messo in mezzo la parola analfabeta, io ne conosco alcuni molto bravi in fatto di obiettivita e capacita di giudizio....io ho detto che forse un esperto preparato in psicoterapia familiare potrebbe  dare un miglior aiuto riguardo l'argomento visto che professionalmente preparato per questo e a conoscenza dei specifici percorsi terapeutici.se poi il parocco gli va bene ben venga.io al posto suo avrei cercato l'aiuto di un psicoterapeuta.:smile:
> 
> p.s:ma si dice i parocci o i parocchi?


Professionisti ce ne sono di professionali e intelligenti e no. Il parroco l'ho consigliato solo a lui, anzi alla moglie. Se anche il parroco riconoscesse che la frattura è irreparabile, credo che Trinità accetterebbe meglio di seguire un percorso per la separazione.
E' stata la mia una valutazione del caso specifico. Magari sbagliata.


----------



## Brunetta (10 Agosto 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> grazie caro.sta lingua italiana non la imparerò mai del tutto.


Neanche gli italiani :mexican:


----------



## sienne (10 Agosto 2014)

grazie caro.sta lingua italiana non la imparerò mai del tutto.


Ciao 


:amici: ... 


sienne


----------



## Eratò (10 Agosto 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Professionisti ce ne sono di professionali e intelligenti e no. Il parroco l'ho consigliato solo a lui, anzi alla moglie. Se anche il parroco riconoscesse che la frattura è irreparabile, credo che Trinità accetterebbe meglio di seguire un percorso per la separazione.
> E' stata la mia una valutazione del caso specifico. Magari sbagliata.


guarda che potrei sbagliare io eh?mica ho l'iinfallibile del Papa...:smile:


----------



## Eratò (10 Agosto 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Neanche gli italiani :mexican:


:amici::bacio:



sienne ha detto:


> grazie caro.sta lingua italiana non la imparerò mai del tutto.
> 
> 
> Ciao
> ...


:amici::bacio:


----------



## contepinceton (10 Agosto 2014)

Trinità ha detto:


> Il parroco che sto seguendo oltre che seguirmi in modo religoiso, mi pone a giudizio esperienze
> di altre coppie separate e non.
> Addirittura una sera difronte a tutti e due mi ha consigliato di andare via da mia moglie perchè
> lei non mi vuole più.
> ...


Detto ciò
Ok per il mediatore sacerdote 
Per esempio un mio ex compagno di seminario divenuto sacerdote
Si è laureato in morale a Roma.
Ha scelto la problematica della famiglia, della coppia e del matrimonio
Dopo che era entrato in crisi perchè si era innamorato.
Passò sei mesi in ritiro in missione dicendosi se mi passa tornerò riconfermato nella mia scelta di vita
se non mi passa vorrà dire che...

Quindi io so per certo che lui è molto preparato in certe questioni
( per inciso legge sto forum)

Per altro lui mi ha suggerito sempre l'aiuto di coppie più avanti che hanno superato certi problemi no?

Lui consiglia confronto con coppie che si sono separate
e con coppie che hanno superato

Insomma amico mio
Un tempo erano i veci a dire a lui...tento mona moleghe de fare el beco in volta...e a lei...tenta dei perdonalo...e smettila de recriminare...

Io so che nella cultura contadina veneta certe love story de amanti finivano sempre in fracassà de bote da parte dei parenti delle vittima no?

I veci meteva a posto tuto.

Però dei come trinità dei su...PENA TRISTEZZA DISPERAZIONE
dei su...corajo...

Poi solo un appunto
Dei l'amante non voleva rovinare una bella famiglia
ma solo pinciare to moiere

Ma non perchè è tua moglie
ma solo perchè a lui piaceva e lei ci è stata no?

Boh senti non ho ancora capito se sei tradito o traditore...

Ma se la fa la birbantona
Ci parlo io con tua moglie...

E poi parlo con la moglie dell'amante...

Tu fidati del conte...


----------



## disincantata (10 Agosto 2014)

Trinità ha detto:


> Il parroco che sto seguendo oltre che seguirmi in modo religoiso, mi pone a giudizio esperienze
> di altre coppie separate e non.
> Addirittura una sera difronte a tutti e due mi ha consigliato di andare via da mia moglie perchè
> lei non mi vuole più.
> ...



Perchè continui ad inserirti nel caso di Disperso?  Si fa solo confusione. Grazie.


----------



## Sbriciolata (10 Agosto 2014)

Disperso ha detto:


> Non ho e non avrei nessun timore di perdere mia figlia se sua madre tentasse di mettermela contro. ho e avrei timore che potrebbe soffrire lei (C.) a sentirsi presa in mezzo a due fuochi.
> d'altra parte però non ho intenzione di difendere la mia ex ad oltranza. lo farò e questo è sicuro fintanto che non mi peserà. dopodichè sarà un problema tra loro. la mia speranza è che non succeda



problema tra loro un par de ciufoli. Capisco cosa intendi ma non sarà mai un problema tra loro, sarà comunque un vostro problema se tua figlia perde stima di sua madre.


----------



## Trinità (10 Agosto 2014)

Chiedo scusa a disperso se per il momento ho esurpato il suo thread!

Il grosso guaio è che non riesco a perdonare me stesso!
Essendo restato da solo combino e combinerò altri guai, voglio dire che purtroppo mi rendo conto 
di non essere più stabile. Rido, piango come un bimbo, m'arrabbio con tutto e tutti e poi chiedo scusa.
Sono diventato pesante anche per me stesso.
Oggi ho lavorato come una bestia, ma non mi piace questa vita che mi si prospetta.
Credo che sia questione di carattere ma questi nuvoloni non riesco a toglierli.
Come padre mi devo assolutamente riprendere, perchè non posso fallire con loro.
Vi confido che mi piacerebbe avere un altro figlio, ma non penso che avrò questa fortuna.
Mia moglie ha moltissime ragioni, ho solo sperato che non abbandonasse il proprio marito al suo 
destino , ma che lo prendesse per mano ancora una volta.
Per me ormai è tardi e gli errori del passato sommati a questi del presente hanno emesso la 
loro condanna.
Vorrei che le persone tradite si rendessero conto che non avere una possibilità di riscatto 
ti spegne il fuoco della vita.
Io vado avanti.
Grazie a tutti per le vostre parole


----------



## disincantata (10 Agosto 2014)

Trinità ha detto:


> Chiedo scusa a disperso se per il momento ho esurpato il suo thread!
> 
> Il grosso guaio è che non riesco a perdonare me stesso!
> Essendo restato da solo combino e combinerò altri guai, voglio dire che purtroppo mi rendo conto
> ...



Visto che continui imperterrito a scrivere qui ti rispondo che se magari smettessi di piangere, di mendicare il perdono, ti dessi da fare come uomo e come padre, chi lo sa cosa ti potrebbe succedere.

Il guaio lo hai combinato tu, e credo ancora prima di tradirla, se ricordo bene, adesso vedi di migliorare e vivere al meglio per te, per i tuoi figli, e il resto lo vedrai vivendo.


----------



## spleen (10 Agosto 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Visto che continui imperterrito a scrivere qui ti rispondo che se magari smettessi di piangere, di mendicare il perdono, ti dessi da fare come uomo e come padre, chi lo sa cosa ti potrebbe succedere.
> 
> Il guaio lo hai combinato tu, e credo ancora prima di tradirla, se ricordo bene, adesso vedi di migliorare e vivere al meglio per te, per i tuoi figli, e il resto lo vedrai vivendo.


sei spietata.


----------



## sienne (10 Agosto 2014)

Trinità ha detto:


> Chiedo scusa a disperso se per il momento ho esurpato il suo thread!
> 
> Il grosso guaio è che non riesco a perdonare me stesso!
> Essendo restato da solo combino e combinerò altri guai, voglio dire che purtroppo mi rendo conto
> ...



Ciao

per come parli ... sembra che attribuisci la fine del tuo matrimonio, al non volere di tua moglie. 
Non è stata lei a porre fine. Di questo non ti rendi conto. Tu hai posto fine ... tu le hai spento il fuoco della vita. 


sienne


----------



## spleen (10 Agosto 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> per come parli ... sembra che attribuisci la fine del tuo matrimonio, al non volere di tua moglie.
> Non è stata lei a porre fine. Di questo non ti rendi conto. Tu hai posto fine ... tu le hai spento il fuoco della vita.
> ...


 sei spietata anche tu.


----------



## Trinità (10 Agosto 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> per come parli ... sembra che attribuisci la fine del tuo matrimonio, al non volere di tua moglie.
> Non è stata lei a porre fine. Di questo non ti rendi conto. Tu hai posto fine ... tu le hai spento il fuoco della vita.
> ...


Ciao,

Non attribuisco assolutamente la fine del matrimonio ne al suo non volere
ne al mio tradimento.
Avrei sperato che il mio tradimento fosse più debole del suo amore.
Ma questo è stato considerato egoismo.
grazie


trinità


----------



## Trinità (10 Agosto 2014)

spleen ha detto:


> sei spietata anche tu.


Grazie, di cuore!


----------



## sienne (10 Agosto 2014)

Trinità ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> Non attribuisco assolutamente la fine del matrimonio ne al suo non volere
> ne al mio tradimento.
> ...



Ciao

secondo te, chi non riesce a superare un tradimento,
è perché non ama abbastanza? 

E se così fosse ... allora non hai amato abbastanza forte
tua moglie per evitare un tradimento ... 


sienne


----------



## Eratò (10 Agosto 2014)

spleen ha detto:


> sei spietata anche tu.


non sono spietate.sono sensibili ma anche realiste e pragmatiche, dicono le cose come stanno per spronare a reagire e vedere la situazione sotto un altro punto di vista perché ci sono già passate.è bello piangere e ricevere abbracci e parole di conforto (neanche queste sono mancate a Trinità) ma ci vuole anche la razionalita e la calma per uscire da queste situazioni sennò si continua a piangere e si diventa vittime di sé stessi.


----------



## Nocciola (10 Agosto 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> per come parli ... sembra che attribuisci la fine del tuo matrimonio, al non volere di tua moglie.
> Non è stata lei a porre fine. Di questo non ti rendi conto. Tu hai posto fine ... tu le hai spento il fuoco della vita.
> ...


Lui ha sbagliato e mi sembra più che pentito. A me la moglie convince proprio poco ma questo l'ho già detto. 
Secondo me lui ha già fatto molto ora anche lei dovrebbe far capire se tiene a lui o no


----------



## erab (10 Agosto 2014)

Scusate ma non sarebbe il caso di aprire un' altro thread.
Per rispetto di Disperso e per evitare confusione.


----------



## Eratò (10 Agosto 2014)

erab ha detto:


> Scusate ma non sarebbe il caso di aprire un' altro thread.
> Per rispetto di Disperso e per evitare confusione.


si si sembra che Trinità abbia una gran voglia di sfogarsi


----------



## sienne (10 Agosto 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Lui ha sbagliato e mi sembra più che pentito. A me la moglie convince proprio poco ma questo l'ho già detto.
> Secondo me lui ha già fatto molto ora anche lei dovrebbe far capire se tiene a lui o no



Ciao farfalla,

Trinità va avanti con delle frasi fatte e soluzioni facili ... 
Da un lato dice, che si assume tutte le responsabilità,
dall'altra (parlando pure per tutti i traditi), che l'amore non è grande abbastanza. 

Se si assume veramente le responsabilità ... allora non dovrebbe lamentarsi ... 

Questo sarebbe il pensiero di fondo ... 


sienne


----------



## Nicka (10 Agosto 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Lui ha sbagliato e mi sembra più che pentito. A me la moglie convince proprio poco ma questo l'ho già detto.
> Secondo me lui ha già fatto molto ora anche lei dovrebbe far capire se tiene a lui o no


Anche a me convince quasi nulla lei...


----------



## Horny (11 Agosto 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Per alcune persone sì.
> Si tende ad attribuire alle persone con le quali condividiamo esperienze le nostre emozioni e le nostre motivazioni ma le cose non vanno sempre allo stesso modo per tutti.


Verissimo.
verdissimo.
protesto perché non posso aggiungere reputazione a questa utente


----------



## Calimero (11 Agosto 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> problema tra loro un par de ciufoli. Capisco cosa intendi ma non sarà mai un problema tra loro, sarà comunque un vostro problema se tua figlia perde stima di sua madre.


questo è vero ma a farsi carico di tutto c'è anche un limite


----------



## Calimero (14 Agosto 2014)

spleen ha detto:


> Scusa se ti faccio una domanda un po' intima, se non vuoi non rispondere.
> Cosa provi adesso per tua moglie? Ho capito che ti stai allontanando da lei e credo anche con molto dolore, mi chiedevo cosa pensi del suo di dolore.


per la donna che è adesso rabbia Ia, dolore, sgomento e rancore. per la donna con cui ho condiviso tutto fino a poco tempo fa tenerezza, nostalgia, insomma quella donna non smetterò di amarla. per il suo dolore nulla. sarei giusto giusto concentrato sul mio e di C.
il motivo della domanda?


----------



## spleen (14 Agosto 2014)

Disperso ha detto:


> per la donna che è adesso rabbia Ia, dolore, sgomento e rancore. per la donna con cui ho condiviso tutto fino a poco tempo fa tenerezza, nostalgia, insomma quella donna non smetterò di amarla. per il suo dolore nulla. sarei giusto giusto concentrato sul mio e di C.
> *il motivo della domanda*?


Capire.
Mi sono chiesto a lungo cosa differenzia un "traditore" prima e dopo, non sono riuscito mai a darmi una risposta esauriente, lei ha commesso un errore gravissimo ed imperdonabile, ha deciso di tradire la tua fiducia ma cio la rende sostanzialmente diversa da come era prima? Tutti commettiamo degli errori più o meno gravi.
La differenza come hai già scritto, stà dentro di te. Se davvero senti di non poter vivere ancora accanto a lei fai bene a separarti, se a cio  che ha commesso, se al "peccato" non c'è espiazione sufficiente, meglio vivere distanti.
Immagino anche il dolore di tua figlia, anche io ho una figlia di 17 e un ragazzo un po' più vecchio. Mi sono chiesto spesso come vivrebbero una crisi tra me e mia moglie. Immaginare il loro dolore mi sbigottisce.
In bocca al lupo.


----------



## Traccia (15 Agosto 2014)

Disperso ha detto:


> Buongiorno a tutti.
> Ieri sono andato via di casa. Mia moglie, la mia compagna, la madre di mia figlia ha scopato con un vicino di casa. Non un amico ma un buon conoscente.
> Li ho scoperti da circa una settimana e ieri non ce l'ho fatta. Sono dovuto scappare da quello schifo.
> Non riesco a parlare di come mi sento anche se le persone a me piú vicine sanno quello che é successo.
> ...


Per quanto possa servire o meno dirti la mia ora...ti faccio i miei complimenti...sei stato veramente tosto
non credo ti servissero i nostri consigli perché da subito sapevi che non ci saresti passato sopra. Forse il forum ti è servito più come diario personale? 
dritto x la tua strada, un bene infinito x tua figlia, un amore che conservi nella memoria di ciò che è stato. Ci vuole coraggio.
Dopo aver letto la tua storia ti ringrazio xke mi sono definitivamente tolta un cruccio: sono felice di non aver confessato il tradimento al mio ex marito, a volte pensavo che vedendomi nella mia debolezza e pentimento mi avrebbe riaccolta, invece conoscendolo sicuramente avrebbe reagito come te. Almeno cosi il suo disprezzo me lo son risparmiato. Negare, negare sempre.
Rileggendo il tuo primo post 'a caldo' noto anche che la vendetta (inutile) che volevi attuare, poi nel tempo è decaduta, cosa molto saggia, tanto non serviva a niente. 
I pezzi dispersi si sono un po' ricomposti ora? Come stai? Un abbraccio


----------



## Calimero (30 Agosto 2014)

Traccia ha detto:


> Per quanto possa servire o meno dirti la mia ora...ti faccio i miei complimenti...sei stato veramente tosto
> non credo ti servissero i nostri consigli perché da subito sapevi che non ci saresti passato sopra. Forse il forum ti è servito più come diario personale?
> dritto x la tua strada, un bene infinito x tua figlia, un amore che conservi nella memoria di ciò che è stato. Ci vuole coraggio.
> Dopo aver letto la tua storia ti ringrazio xke mi sono definitivamente tolta un cruccio: sono felice di non aver confessato il tradimento al mio ex marito, a volte pensavo che vedendomi nella mia debolezza e pentimento mi avrebbe riaccolta, invece conoscendolo sicuramente avrebbe reagito come te. Almeno cosi il suo disprezzo me lo son risparmiato. Negare, negare sempre.
> ...


non so se ci vuole coraggio o se ne  ho avuto. certamente ci vuole dignità. come sto? Non sto bene ma sono certo che arriverà il momento in cui mi renderò conto di stare decisamente meglio. nel frattempo ho trovato una scopamica con cui passare insieme ore liete. quando facciamo sesso penso a mia moglie ma sono certo che arriverà anche lì il momento in cui non mi accadrà più. i pezzi come erano prima non si ricomporranno mai più, ma spero in un nuovo puzzle. grazie per ľabbraccio.


----------



## Hellseven (31 Agosto 2014)

Disperso ha detto:


> non so se ci vuole coraggio o se ne  ho avuto. certamente ci vuole dignità. come sto? Non sto bene ma sono certo che arriverà il momento in cui mi renderò conto di stare decisamente meglio. nel frattempo ho trovato una scopamica con cui passare insieme ore liete. quando facciamo sesso penso a mia moglie ma sono certo che arriverà anche lì il momento in cui non mi accadrà più. i pezzi come erano prima non si ricomporranno mai più, ma spero in un nuovo puzzle. grazie per ľabbraccio.


Ciao perdona la curiosità ma non temi che la trombamica possa diventare un oggetto del desiderio sostitutivo di tua moglie. Sono più chiaro: non hai paura di innamorartene soprattutto ora che sei fragile emotivamente? Perdona se non mi faccio i fatti miei.


----------



## disincantata (31 Agosto 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Ciao perdona la curiosità ma non temi che la trombamica possa diventare un oggetto del desiderio sostitutivo di tua moglie. Sono più chiaro: non hai paura di innamorartene soprattutto ora che sei fragile emotivamente? Perdona se non mi faccio i fatti miei.


Da come si è espresso ne dubito....ma cosa ci sarebbe di male nel caso?


----------



## Hellseven (31 Agosto 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Da come si è espresso ne dubito....ma cosa ci sarebbe di male nel caso?


Nulla solo il timore di passare da un dolore a una eventuale delusione se nel rapporto con l'amica lui si aspetta di più. Tutto qui. Nessuna critica semplice curiosità : di solito quando ci manca amore lo cerchiamo ovunque per poi trovare spesso delusioni.


----------



## disincantata (31 Agosto 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Nulla solo il timore di passare da un dolore a una eventuale delusione se nel rapporto dalle
> 
> 
> l'amica lui si aspetta di più. Tutto qui. Nessuna critica semplice curiosità : di solito quando ci manca amore lo cerchiamo ovunque per poi trovare spesso delusioni.


L'alternativa è chiudersi in se stessi ed è peggio. 

Disperso è giovane.

Dopo una forte delusione si affrontano diversamente tutti gli incontri con le altre persone, indipendentemente dalle aspettative ed intenzioni.

Adesso è sicuramente prematuro ma meglio rischiare che non vivere.


----------



## Hellseven (31 Agosto 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> L'alternativa è chiudersi in se stessi ed è peggio.
> 
> Disperso è giovane.
> 
> ...


Concordo sul prematuro ed era quello che in pratica intendevo dire. Nessuna paternale a lui da parte mia ci mancherebbe


----------



## free (31 Agosto 2014)

lui ha manifestato subito che una cosa che gli mancava era il sesso, mi pare


----------



## Calimero (31 Agosto 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Ciao perdona la curiosità ma non temi che la trombamica possa diventare un oggetto del desiderio sostitutivo di tua moglie. Sono più chiaro: non hai paura di innamorartene soprattutto ora che sei fragile emotivamente? Perdona se non mi faccio i fatti miei.


nessuno può diventare un sostitutivo di quello che è stata e ha rappresentato  mia moglie. 
Non credo che possa innamorarmi di lei. e non ho paura di innamorarmi. ho paura di soffrire e di essere preso per il culo,non di innamorarmi.
ti perdono,figliuolo


----------



## Calimero (31 Agosto 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Nulla solo il timore di passare da un dolore a una eventuale delusione se nel rapporto con l'amica lui si aspetta di più. Tutto qui. Nessuna critica semplice curiosità : di solito quando ci manca amore lo cerchiamo ovunque per poi trovare spesso delusioni.


non mi aspetto nulla e decisamente non cerco amore.
sesso. mi aspetto delle  sane scopate


----------



## Spider (31 Agosto 2014)

Traccia ha detto:


> Per quanto possa servire o meno dirti la mia ora...ti faccio i miei complimenti...sei stato veramente tosto
> non credo ti servissero i nostri consigli perché da subito sapevi che non ci saresti passato sopra. Forse il forum ti è servito più come diario personale?
> dritto x la tua strada, un bene infinito x tua figlia, un amore che conservi nella memoria di ciò che è stato. Ci vuole coraggio.
> Dopo aver letto la tua storia ti ringrazio xke mi sono definitivamente tolta un cruccio: sono felice di non aver confessato il tradimento al mio ex marito, a volte pensavo che vedendomi nella mia debolezza e pentimento mi avrebbe riaccolta, invece conoscendolo sicuramente avrebbe reagito come te. Almeno cosi il suo disprezzo me lo son risparmiato. *Negare, negare sempre.*
> ...



hai capito i traditori????
se la cantano e se la suonano, qui c'è pure l'arrangiamento con i violini...
ma il disprezzo che tanto ti preoccupa, è quello dell'ignaro maritozzo, o il tuo personale,
intimo e segreto,
 della tua coscienza?


----------



## Hellseven (31 Agosto 2014)

Disperso ha detto:


> non mi aspetto nulla e decisamente non cerco amore.
> sesso. mi aspetto delle  sane scopate


Beata gioventù e beato chiunque  che riesce a tenere del tutto scisso  il sesso dal cuore o comunque da emozioni collegate al sentimento reale o immaginario . Sono serio : io ci riesco con grande difficoltà e ne soffro. Goditela ciao


----------



## Ecate (31 Agosto 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> hai capito i traditori????
> se la cantano e se la suonano, qui c'è pure l'arrangiamento con i violini...
> ma il disprezzo che tanto ti preoccupa, è quello dell'ignaro maritozzo, o il tuo personale,
> intimo e segreto,
> della tua coscienza?


Se si vuole ripartire, non è che il disprezzo dell'altro faciliti le cose, eh.


----------



## Spider (31 Agosto 2014)

Ecate ha detto:


> Se si vuole ripartire, non è che il disprezzo dell'altro faciliti le cose, eh.



il disprezzo dell'altro????
ma qui siamo alla fantastoria...
ma come misuri il disprezzo dell'altro?
non dicendoglielo se veramente sei pentita, altro che disprezzo, misuri qualcosa in più.
la sua totale imbecillità.


----------



## Traccia (31 Agosto 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> hai capito i traditori????
> se la cantano e se la suonano, qui c'è pure l'arrangiamento con i violini...
> ma il disprezzo che tanto ti preoccupa, è quello dell'ignaro maritozzo, o il tuo personale,
> intimo e segreto,
> della tua coscienza?


Era riferito ovviamente a quello dell'ignaro, che cosi saprà solo di aver avuto una moglie stronza, immatura e capricciosa ma non una traditrice. X l'intimo della mia coscienza no, non mi disprezzo affatto, xke lo desideravo in quel momento, e me la son goduta finché mi andava bene. Ho pagato il prezzo delle mie scelte, molto caro, ma mi son concessa il 'lusso' di far sempre ciò che mi andava...privilegio di pochi a cui non intendo rinunciare .


----------



## Traccia (31 Agosto 2014)

Disperso ha detto:


> non so se ci vuole coraggio o se ne  ho avuto. certamente ci vuole dignità. come sto? Non sto bene ma sono certo che arriverà il momento in cui mi renderò conto di stare decisamente meglio. nel frattempo ho trovato una scopamica con cui passare insieme ore liete. quando facciamo sesso penso a mia moglie ma sono certo che arriverà anche lì il momento in cui non mi accadrà più. i pezzi come erano prima non si ricomporranno mai più, ma spero in un nuovo puzzle. grazie per ľabbraccio.


Fai benissimo! W la trombamica!! Speriamo solo non prenda una cotta x te...
Bravissimo!!!


----------



## Spider (31 Agosto 2014)

Traccia ha detto:


> Era riferito ovviamente a quello dell'ignaro, che cosi saprà solo di aver avuto una moglie stronza, immatura e capricciosa ma non una traditrice. X l'intimo della mia coscienza no, non mi disprezzo affatto, xke lo desideravo in quel momento, e me la son goduta finché mi andava bene. Ho pagato il prezzo delle mie scelte, molto caro, *ma mi son concessa il 'lusso' di far sempre ciò che mi andava...privilegio di pochi a cui non intendo rinunciare *.


si, sulle spalle degli altri,
in questo caso del tuo maritozzo di turno.
se fosse vero lusso, il conto non lo faresti pagare inconsciamente a qualcun'altro.


----------



## Ecate (31 Agosto 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> il disprezzo dell'altro????
> ma qui siamo alla fantastoria...
> ma come misuri il disprezzo dell'altro?
> non dicendoglielo se veramente sei pentita, altro che disprezzo, misuri qualcosa in più.
> la sua totale imbecillità.


Spider, evidentemente lei teme di incorrere nel disprezzo di lui, dicendoglielo. Magari ha deciso di ricominciare ma teme di non esserne in grado se oltre a tutto quello che l'ha portata a tradirlo, si aggiungesse  il disprezzo di lui. Non siamo tutti uguali.


----------



## Ecate (31 Agosto 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> si, sulle spalle degli altri,
> in questo caso del tuo maritozzo di turno.
> se fosse vero lusso, il conto non lo faresti pagare inconsciamente a qualcun'altro.


Ad ognuno il suo lusso. L'ideale sarebbe mettersi d'accordo prima, comunque


----------



## Spider (31 Agosto 2014)

Ecate ha detto:


> Spider, evidentemente lei teme di incorrere nel disprezzo di lui, dicendoglielo. Magari ha deciso di ricominciare ma teme di non esserne in grado se oltre a tutto quello che l'ha portata a tradirlo, si aggiungesse  il disprezzo di lui. Non siamo tutti uguali.



ma se nel caso specifico, leggi appena sopra, non c'è neanche traccia di pentimento???
come si può parlare e cianciare sul disprezzo,sulla vendetta, sul ricongiungimento?
se il percorso lo si fa da solo, nella totale solitudine e mostruosità della tua personale storia, pur stando con il maritozzo, come pensi di ricominciare?
guarda, amore...c'è un asino che vola...


----------



## sienne (31 Agosto 2014)

Disperso ha detto:


> non mi aspetto nulla e decisamente non cerco amore.
> sesso. mi aspetto delle  sane scopate



Ciao

bene. Lo dico con sincerità.
La cosa importante è sempre la stessa cosa: 
basta che le regole del gioco siano chiare ... 
anche quando iniziano a cambiare ...



sienne


----------



## Stark72 (31 Agosto 2014)

Disperso ha detto:


> io credevo un bellissimo rapporto.
> c'era dialogo. passione. condivisione e il nostro é sempre stato un rapporto alla pari. non capisco. mi scoppia la testa al solo pensarci


Come ti capisco!
Ho letto le prime pagine e riconosco nella tua storia molte assonanze con la mia.
Ti invidio la fermezza con la quale hai detto basta, e soprattutto ti invidio il fatto di avere avuto davvero la possibilità di scegliere se perdonare o meno.
Voglio dire, mi sembra di capire che lei non ti ha detto di non volere più stare con te, è stata scoperta e si è beccata il benservito.
Personalmente mi sono beccato tradimento e benservito all'unisono. Almeno hai avuto la facoltà di gestire tu la cosa, di subire solo in parte, questo te lo invidio.
Spero di essere stato chiaro nel concetto, oggi sono un po' appannato.


----------



## Traccia (31 Agosto 2014)

Ecate ha detto:


> Spider, evidentemente lei teme di incorrere nel disprezzo di lui, dicendoglielo. Magari ha deciso di ricominciare ma teme di non esserne in grado se oltre a tutto quello che l'ha portata a tradirlo, si aggiungesse  il disprezzo di lui. Non siamo tutti uguali.


Corretto, è cosi, anzi ERA così. Ho taciuto 
sia x evitargli un dolore (non ho MAI confessato a nessuno i miei tradimenti né mi hanno mai scoperta)
 sia xke credevo di aver piu chance nel recupero del rapporto.
Ma cosi non è stato.
son passati tre anni, lui sta con un'altra, non abbiamo più contatti.


----------



## Ecate (31 Agosto 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> ma se nel caso specifico, leggi appena sopra, non c'è neanche traccia di pentimento???
> come si può parlare e cianciare sul disprezzo,sulla vendetta, sul ricongiungimento?
> se il percorso lo si fa da solo, nella totale solitudine e mostruosità della tua personale storia, pur stando con il maritozzo, come pensi di ricominciare?
> guarda, amore...c'è un asino che vola...


Ad ognuno il suo lusso, ad ognuno il suo amore. Ribadisco. Meglio mettersi d'accordo prima.
IMHO quando questo è il lusso e questo l'amore si vede relativamente in fretta. Qui non è questione di sottigliezze.


----------



## Sbriciolata (1 Settembre 2014)

Disperso ha detto:


> non mi aspetto nulla e decisamente non cerco amore.
> sesso. mi aspetto delle sane scopate


Endorfine. Aiutano. Fino ad un certo punto però.


----------



## Calimero (1 Settembre 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Beata gioventù e beato chiunque  che riesce a tenere del tutto scisso  il sesso dal cuore o comunque da emozioni collegate al sentimento reale o immaginario . Sono serio : io ci riesco con grande difficoltà e ne soffro. Goditela ciao


perdonami, quanti anni hai?


----------



## Calimero (1 Settembre 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Endorfine. Aiutano. Fino ad un certo punto però.


che punto? mi spiego meglio. la controindicazione o la reazione avversa quale potrebbe essere?


----------



## Hellseven (1 Settembre 2014)

Ciao 48 e ancora non riesco a tenere distinti sesso e sentimento pensa come sto inguaiato.


----------



## sienne (1 Settembre 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Ciao 48 e ancora non riesco a tenere distinti sesso e sentimento pensa come sto inguaiato.



Ciao

però, a me sembra normale e anzi preferibile, che se tappi un buco, 
tu provi della stima e del piacere nello stare assieme a quella persona ... 


sienne


----------



## Hellseven (1 Settembre 2014)

Sienne buondì  come va? Sai non so dire se e' meglio o peggio e neppure e' mia intenzione esprimere critiche al riguardo. So solo che forse chi a differenza di me riesce a tenere scisse le due realtà - il che non e' facile - vive una vita sessuale più serena e libera della mia. Tutto qui. Io vedo Giuliette ovunque e credimi e' fuorviante. Non si può permettere al sentimento di non stare mai al suo posto....


----------



## sienne (1 Settembre 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Sienne buondì  come va? Sai non so dire se e' meglio o peggio e neppure e' mia intenzione esprimere critiche al riguardo. So solo che forse chi a differenza di me riesce a tenere scisse le due realtà - il che non e' facile - vive una vita sessuale più serena e libera della mia. Tutto qui. Io vedo Giuliette ovunque e credimi e' fuorviante. Non si può permettere al sentimento di non stare mai al suo posto....



Ciao

certo. Ma non stai inguaiato in nessuna maniera. 
Questo è il punto ...  ... 


sienne


----------



## Sbriciolata (1 Settembre 2014)

Disperso ha detto:


> che punto? mi spiego meglio. la controindicazione o la reazione avversa quale potrebbe essere?


Le endorfine aiutano a non sentire il dolore, ma il dolore è solo un sintomo. La causa resta lì. Il problema generalmente è questo: le endorfine, non facendoti sentire il dolore(o falsandone l'entità), ti distraggono momentaneamente dalla causa, dal male. Ma poi finiscono il loro effetto; quando succede tu hai due alternative: smettere/ridurre le endorfine per poter giudicare il male nella sua interezza e cominciare a curarlo, o continuare a prendere endorfine per non sentire il dolore ed ignorare il male.
Più o meno come quando ti fa male una spalla, il medico ti dà un antidolorifico e poi ti dice: se tra due mesi hai ancora bisogno dell'antidolorifico, dobbiamo fare un'ecografia.
C'è chi da retta al medico e chi continua a prendere antidolorifici.


----------



## Sbriciolata (1 Settembre 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Sienne buondì come va? Sai non so dire se e' meglio o peggio e neppure e' mia intenzione esprimere critiche al riguardo. So solo che forse chi a differenza di me riesce a tenere scisse le due realtà - il che non e' facile - vive una vita sessuale più serena e libera della mia. Tutto qui. Io vedo Giuliette ovunque e credimi e' fuorviante. Non si può permettere al sentimento di non stare mai al suo posto....


Io H7 credo che un uomo che a 48 anni non senta mai il bisogno del sentimento, abbia un bel problema.


----------



## sienne (1 Settembre 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Io H7 credo che un uomo che a 48 anni non senta mai il bisogno del sentimento, abbia un bel problema.



Ciao

ecco ... 
tutto qua ... 


sienne


----------



## Hellseven (1 Settembre 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> ecco ...
> tutto qua ...
> ...


 Grazie. Mi fate sentire meno diverso. Però sono anche molto più esposto dei cuori freddi al mal d'amore reale o immaginario. Putroppo ognuno di noi è come madre natura l'ha fatto. Vorrei solo imparare a gestire meglio i sentimenti tutto qui. Tra un pò riprendo la terapia che sino ad ora mi ha molto aiutato ma alcuni problemi restano insuperati, Ma sono determinato a venirene a capo, voglio farcela. Ho alcune idee e alcuni obiettivi sui quali quando avrò tempo e voglia aprirò un thread in Confessionale.


----------



## Calimero (1 Settembre 2014)

:nuke:





Hellseven ha detto:


> Ciao 48 e ancora non riesco a tenere distinti sesso e sentimento pensa come sto inguaiato.


pensavo di più. beata gioventù magari, anche se dei miei 42 non posso lamentarmi


----------



## Calimero (1 Settembre 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Le endorfine aiutano a non sentire il dolore, ma il dolore è solo un sintomo. La causa resta lì. Il problema generalmente è questo: le endorfine, non facendoti sentire il dolore(o falsandone l'entità), ti distraggono momentaneamente dalla causa, dal male. Ma poi finiscono il loro effetto; quando succede tu hai due alternative: smettere/ridurre le endorfine per poter giudicare il male nella sua interezza e cominciare a curarlo, o continuare a prendere endorfine per non sentire il dolore ed ignorare il male.
> Più o meno come quando ti fa male una spalla, il medico ti dà un antidolorifico e poi ti dice: se tra due mesi hai ancora bisogno dell'antidolorifico, dobbiamo fare un'ecografia.
> C'è chi da retta al medico e chi continua a prendere antidolorifici.


questo mi era chiaro anche prima. ti chiedevo il corrispettivo dell'ecografia o della malattia che potrebbe scoprire


----------



## Calimero (1 Settembre 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> bene. Lo dico con sincerità.
> La cosa importante è sempre la stessa cosa:
> ...


dovrebbero essere chiare. se qualcuno dovesse farsi male sarà accidentale


----------



## Sbriciolata (1 Settembre 2014)

Disperso ha detto:


> questo mi era chiaro anche prima. ti chiedevo il corrispettivo dell'ecografia o della malattia che potrebbe scoprire


Tutto ciò che era e non sarà più, tutto ciò che dovrai cambiare, sostituire, ripensare. E poi lo sai.


----------



## Calimero (1 Settembre 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Tutto ciò che era e non sarà più, tutto ciò che dovrai cambiare, sostituire, ripensare. E poi lo sai.


in pratica mi stai dicendo che scopare con qualcuno mi possa distogliere seriamente da ricostruire me stesso e la mia vita. Non credo. ci penserò su Manon credo.sono cose distinte e separate. anche, e credo questo sia altamente improbabile, dovessi innamorarmi.


----------



## Sbriciolata (1 Settembre 2014)

Disperso ha detto:


> in pratica mi stai dicendo che scompare con qualcuno mi possa distogliere seriamente da ricostruire me stesso e la mia vita. Non credo. ci penserò su Manon credo.*sono cose distinte e separate*. anche, e credo questo sia altamente improbabile, dovessi innamorarmi.


Ottimo.


----------



## Calimero (2 Settembre 2014)

devo sfatare il luogo comune per cui ci si ritrova pieno di donne non appena ci si fidanza. una mia collega mi ha fattoun'avance. Non esplicita ma  si capiva. Non mi ha mai fatto un accenno o riferimenti che si potessero ricondurre ad un interesse. ed è pure sposata.ho lasciato cadere il discorso facendo finta di non capire. Non mi interessano donne impegnate. la gente non sta bene di testa


----------



## Sbriciolata (2 Settembre 2014)

Disperso ha detto:


> devo sfatare il luogo comune per cui ci si ritrova pieno di donne non appena ci si fidanza. una mia collega mi ha fattoun'avance. Non esplicita ma si capiva. Non mi ha mai fatto un accenno o riferimenti che si potessero ricondurre ad un interesse. ed è pure sposata.ho lasciato cadere il discorso facendo finta di non capire. Non mi interessano donne impegnate. la gente non sta bene di testa


abbiamo già messo in cerchio i carri per mettere al sicuro Starkino. Puoi stare con lui. 
La realtà è che come un matrimonio va in crisi si fanno avanti gli avvoltoi, ne parlavamo con Stark, appunto, poi l'abbiamo buttata in burla ma so bene che può essere estremamente fastidioso per più di un motivo.


----------



## Calimero (2 Settembre 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> abbiamo già messo in cerchio i carri per mettere al sicuro Starkino. Puoi stare con lui.
> La realtà è che come un matrimonio va in crisi si fanno avanti gli avvoltoi, ne parlavamo con Stark, appunto, poi l'abbiamo buttata in burla ma so bene che può essere estremamente fastidioso per più di un motivo.


Non ho trovato fastidioso il fatto. solo fuori luogo. e ho pensato che in tutti questi anni ha avuto rispetto per il mio matrimonio che non adesso per il suo.
Non ho capito la prima frase.


----------



## erab (2 Settembre 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> abbiamo già messo in cerchio i carri per mettere al sicuro Starkino. Puoi stare con lui.
> La realtà è che come un matrimonio va in crisi si fanno avanti gli avvoltoi, ne parlavamo con Stark, appunto, poi l'abbiamo buttata in burla ma so bene che può essere estremamente fastidioso per più di un motivo.


Mi sembra che il cerchio di carri, con Stark, non funzioni benissimo. L' avete già perso! :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Caciottina (2 Settembre 2014)

erab ha detto:


> Mi sembra che il cerchio di carri, con Stark, non funzioni benissimo. L' avete già perso! :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


OT.
scaricati WWE supercard.. figosissimo
fine OT


----------



## Sbriciolata (2 Settembre 2014)

erab ha detto:


> Mi sembra che il cerchio di carri, con Stark, non funzioni benissimo. L' avete già perso! :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


macchè perso, con Simy è al sicuro


----------



## Sbriciolata (2 Settembre 2014)

Disperso ha detto:


> Non ho trovato fastidioso il fatto. *solo fuori luogo*. e ho pensato che in tutti questi anni ha avuto rispetto per il mio matrimonio che non adesso per il suo.
> Non ho capito la prima frase.


Appunto. Ma non è questione di rispetto per il matrimonio, sai? è solo l'idea che in questo momento tu possa essere vulnerabile. E capita spesso che ci sia gente che appena vede una vulnerabilità, ci si fionda, specie se ti trovava attraente già da prima ma percepiva una mancanza di interesse. Avvoltoi, maschi, femmine, senza distinzione di sesso. Ci stavamo scherzando con Stark nel suo 3d.


----------



## erab (2 Settembre 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> macchè perso, con Simy è al sicuro



si, si...... proprio al sicuro


----------



## Simy (2 Settembre 2014)

erab ha detto:


> si, si...... proprio al sicuro


sono o non sono l'utente rassicurante, io? :carneval:


----------



## erab (2 Settembre 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> sono o non sono l'utente rassicurante, io? :carneval:



......... no.:sonar:


----------



## Calimero (2 Settembre 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Appunto. Ma non è questione di rispetto per il matrimonio, sai? è solo l'idea che in questo momento tu possa essere vulnerabile. E capita spesso che ci sia gente che appena vede una vulnerabilità, ci si fionda, specie se ti trovava attraente già da prima ma percepiva una mancanza di interesse. Avvoltoi, maschi, femmine, senza distinzione di sesso. Ci stavamo scherzando con Stark nel suo 3d.


quindi la mia collega ha la sindrome della crocerossina secondo te?


----------



## Horny (2 Settembre 2014)

Disperso ha detto:


> Non ho trovato fastidioso il fatto. solo fuori luogo. e ho pensato che in tutti questi anni ha avuto rispetto per il mio matrimonio che non adesso per il suo.
> Non ho capito la prima frase.


magari è un caso.
la collega ti attrae?


----------



## Horny (2 Settembre 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Appunto. Ma non è questione di rispetto per il matrimonio, sai? è solo l'idea che in questo momento tu possa essere vulnerabile. E capita spesso che ci sia gente che appena vede una vulnerabilità, ci si fionda, specie se ti trovava attraente già da prima ma percepiva una mancanza di interesse. Avvoltoi, maschi, femmine, senza distinzione di sesso. Ci stavamo scherzando con Stark nel suo 3d.


mahhhh...sarà....ma io questa teoria la trovo francamente
al livello di quella degli svalvolamenti/rinsavimenti delle quasi quarantenni.

sarà perché di avances ne ricevo di continuo, solo
che se amo qualcuno e abbiamo una relazione,
neppure le noto, mentre se sono sola sì.
(e mi girano le palle a 1000)


----------



## Calimero (2 Settembre 2014)

horby ha detto:


> magari è un caso.
> la collega ti attrae?


no ma non farebbe nessuna differenza


----------



## Horny (2 Settembre 2014)

Disperso ha detto:


> no ma non farebbe nessuna differenza


perché?


----------



## Calimero (3 Settembre 2014)

horby ha detto:


> perché?


perché è sposata


----------



## Simy (3 Settembre 2014)

erab ha detto:


> ......... no.:sonar:


Uff

E poi io a te non ho fatt mai nulla ....uffy


----------



## Ecate (3 Settembre 2014)

*Giuliette*



Hellseven ha detto:


> Sienne buondì  come va? Sai non so dire se e' meglio o peggio e neppure e' mia intenzione esprimere critiche al riguardo. So solo che forse chi a differenza di me riesce a tenere scisse le due realtà - il che non e' facile - vive una vita sessuale più serena e libera della mia. Tutto qui. Io vedo Giuliette ovunque e credimi e' fuorviante. Non si può permettere al sentimento di non stare mai al suo posto....


Caro amico, se a 48 anni non tieni ben scissi sentimenti e sesso per me vuol solo dire che sei sano e bello.
Poi può essere meravigliosa e generosa anche una persona che non lo fa: ma in genere chi sperimenta sia il sesso che l'amore allo stesso tempo in ambiti diversi è una persona parecchio complicata.
Un acrobata, nel cervello, nella psiche e sicuramente anche con i suoi dispositivi, mobili e non.
Più spesso sono degli aspiranti narcisisti, confusi, con un ego strillone, affamato e capriccioso.
Poca roba, insomma.
Io lavorerei di più su quell'altro aspetto: hai scritto che vedi Giuliette ovunque.
La percezione dell'altro è fondamentale per proteggersi.
Scusa il tono da maestrina ma quando intravedo tra le righe qualcuno che vale, si sveglia The Bride.
Studiale, le donne.
Guardale, osservale. 
Più che quello che sono, le persone, all'inizio è interessante vedere quello che vogliono sembrare.
Che quelle che hanno qualche possibilità di svelarsi delle vere Giuliette, sono quelle che davanti a te non hanno voglia di sembrare.
Un abbraccio e un in bocca al lupo


----------



## Brunetta (3 Settembre 2014)

Ecate ha detto:


> Caro amico, se a 48 anni non tieni ben scissi sentimenti e sesso per me vuol solo dire che sei sano e bello.
> Poi può essere meravigliosa e generosa anche una persona che non lo fa: ma in genere chi sperimenta sia il sesso che l'amore allo stesso tempo in ambiti diversi è una persona parecchio complicata.
> Un acrobata, nel cervello, nella psiche e sicuramente anche con i suoi dispositivi, mobili e non.
> Più spesso sono degli aspiranti narcisisti, confusi, con un ego strillone, affamato e capriccioso.
> ...


Interessante.
E i veri Romeo?
Uguale?
Io so che ho potuto sbagliare alla grande.


----------



## DreamTheater (3 Settembre 2014)

Ecate ha detto:


> Caro amico, se a 48 anni non tieni ben scissi sentimenti e sesso per me vuol solo dire che sei sano e bello.
> Poi può essere meravigliosa e generosa anche una persona che non lo fa: ma in genere *chi sperimenta sia il sesso che l'amore allo stesso tempo in ambiti diversi è una persona parecchio complicata.
> Un acrobata, nel cervello, nella psiche e sicuramente anche con i suoi dispositivi, mobili e non.
> Più spesso sono degli aspiranti narcisisti, confusi, con un ego strillone, affamato e capriccioso.*
> ...


Condivido in pieno la parte evidenziata.. il problema è capire perchè si arriva a quel punto (comportamento innato o appreso?) ed eventualmente come uscirne, perchè a mio avviso è doloroso vivere con un cervello acrobata..


----------



## Ecate (3 Settembre 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Interessante.
> E i veri Romeo?
> Uguale?
> Io so che ho potuto sbagliare alla grande.


Mah... Sì, forse. Io ancora non so se ho sbagliato con i miei due unici veri Romeo...
Sicuramente con il mio primo fidanzato ho sbagliato.
Era più grande di me, ma eravamo nella stessa classe.
"Sedici anni aveva lei... BANG BANG!!!"
Era considerato dai prof una specie di piaga.
Era un bullo, ma così bullo che aveva anche avuto una denuncia, poi ritirata perché i suoi avevano sganciato parecchi soldi.

Io ero nuova in quella scuola.
Ero bellina bellina.
L'anoressia mi aveva fatto sentire falsamente forte.
Così forte da abbandonare la terapia, che durava da anni.
Ho messo a posto i bulli subito.

Questo qui mi ha scelta per aprirsi il cuore.
Per raccontarmi quanto si sentisse debole.
Mi ha intenerita.
Non mi ero sbagliata su di lui.
All'inizio la mia missione era quella di rafforzare il suo ego.

Poi la sua folle gelosia, il suo continuo richiedermi conferme, l'esigenza di essere l'unico pensiero e l'unico interesse nella sua vita...

Mi sono stufata.

La faccenda delitto e castigo si era esaurita, iniziavo a rompermi le palle :-D

Ormai i nostri folli genitori avevano deciso che eravamo fatti l'uno per l'altro.

Le cose col tempo sono diventate malatissime.

Io avevo voglia di cose normali: amiche mie, amici comuni, cene tra amici della nostra età...
Volevo studiare medicina, lui con pianti e minacce di suicidio mi ha fatto desistere.


----------



## Brunetta (3 Settembre 2014)

Ecate ha detto:


> Mah... Sì, forse. Io ancora non so se ho sbagliato con i miei due unici veri Romeo...
> Sicuramente con il mio primo fidanzato ho sbagliato.
> Era più grande di me, ma eravamo nella stessa classe.
> "Sedici anni aveva lei... BANG BANG!!!"
> ...


A 16 anni è normale sbagliare e il tenebroso che si mostra tenero solo con noi fa sempre breccia.
E' peggio quando ci prendiamo un tenero che è tenebroso solo con noi


----------



## Ecate (3 Settembre 2014)

DreamTheater ha detto:


> Condivido in pieno la parte evidenziata.. il problema è capire perchè si arriva a quel punto (comportamento innato o appreso?) ed eventualmente come uscirne, perchè a mio avviso è doloroso vivere con un cervello acrobata..


In genere questo tipo di cervello è piuttosto "egosintonico" e il problema se lo pippano gli altri.
Poi vabbè, ovvio che qualche volta il diavolo si dimentica di confezionare coperchi e si aprono i pentoloni.
Ovvio anche che dispiaccia e la propria gratificante attitudine alle acrobazie diventi un po' meno egosintonica.
Però mi pare che il desiderio di rimettersi in riga dopo i patatrac sia un po' fare di necessità virtù.


----------



## Sbriciolata (3 Settembre 2014)

Disperso ha detto:


> quindi la mia collega ha la sindrome della crocerossina secondo te?


no no, quella dell'avvoltoio.
La sindrome della crocerossina di solito è autolesionista. Si traduce in: io ti salverò (da te stesso) e ti cambierò rendendoti migliore perchè SO che in fondo tu sei diverso da quello che appari(...).
La sindrome dell'avvoltoio si traduce in: ti è arrivata una tegola tra capo e collo, hai la pupilla dilatata e sei in evidente stato confusionale, sei incazzato a mina con tua moglie e magari hai pure voglia di renderle la pariglia, è un buon momento per farmi sotto, visto che fino a che eri lucido manco mi vedevi.
Brutto, eh?
Ma la natura umana è opportunista.


----------



## DreamTheater (3 Settembre 2014)

Ecate ha detto:


> In genere questo tipo di cervello è piuttosto "egosintonico" e il problema se lo pippano gli altri.
> Poi vabbè, ovvio che qualche volta il diavolo si dimentica di confezionare coperchi e si aprono i pentoloni.
> Ovvio anche che dispiaccia e la propria gratificante attitudine alle acrobazie diventi un po' meno egosintonica.
> Però mi pare che il desiderio di rimettersi in riga dopo i patatrac sia un po' fare di necessità virtù.



vero, diventa quasi un bisogno, come se ammettere a se stessi di dover riparare sia un modo per riabilitarsi e pulirsi la coscienza.


----------



## Ecate (3 Settembre 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> A 16 anni è normale sbagliare e il tenebroso che si mostra tenero solo con noi fa sempre breccia.
> E' peggio quando ci prendiamo un tenero che è tenebroso solo con noi


O quando le tenebre si fanno troppo dense e non si riesce a capirci più niente


----------



## Hellseven (3 Settembre 2014)

*le mie SINAPSI relazionali con le donne*



Ecate ha detto:


> Caro amico, se a 48 anni non tieni ben scissi sentimenti e sesso per me vuol solo dire che sei sano e bello.
> Poi può essere meravigliosa e generosa anche una persona che non lo fa: ma in genere chi sperimenta sia il sesso che l'amore allo stesso tempo in ambiti diversi è una persona parecchio complicata.
> Un acrobata, nel cervello, nella psiche e sicuramente anche con i suoi dispositivi, mobili e non.
> Più spesso sono degli aspiranti narcisisti, confusi, con un ego strillone, affamato e capriccioso.
> ...


Ciao.
Il problema amica mia è che si osserva la realtà attraverso i PROPRI occhi.
Non esiste una realtà, scusa se faccio io il professorino, esiste la realtà da noi percepita. 
Quindi a me succede che se anche sul piano della realtà Tizia non manda segnali di amore o attenzione e affetto nei mie riguardi ma solo di forte intersse e/o attrazione mentale e/o fisica (a dire: questo è una persona interessante e posso anche farmici una piacevole scopata una tantum e trascorrerci qualche ora insieme perché poi tiene bene la conversazione pre e post coitum) ma i sentimenti coinvolti non hanno nulla ma proprio nulla di amoroso o amorevole, ebbene nella linea di produzione delle mie fantasie il robotino spruzza immediatamente vernice di amore e sentimento e passione per cui lei diventa LEI.
Diventa quello che a me manca e che non sono capace io di provare e dare alla persona a cui più di ogni altra sarebbe piaciuto e piacerebbe riuscire a dare, la mia compagna di vita, madre dei miei figli.
Ed è caos, corto circuito, perché come ben sai l'Amore fa partire tutta una serie di scompensi emotivi ..... spesso molto dolorosi.
Quindi a me partono le paturne di amore senza che ve ne siano i presupposti: in pratica suona l'allarme in casa tua ogni vlta che passi da un ambiente ad un altro. Stressante, te lo assicuro.
E spesso perdo pure la persona che diventa oggetto del desiderio perché vede che io perdo lucidità e serenità inizio a parlare come un tascabile Harmony da bancarella o come un personaggio da commedia shakespeariana sull'amore; e se è fragile fugge lontano più veloce della luce, se è tosta mi riporta subito alla realtà con un bel calcione nelle palle dicendomi la sacrosanta verità, ossia: bellillo sei caduto con la capa per terra? 
E poi ci sono state invece quelle, tipo mia moglie o altre donne con cui sono stato anche insieme per un pò e di cui poi sono diventato un grande amico e che fortunatamente per me sono ancora presenti nella mia vita, che hanno resistito a questo mio delirio d'amore, hanno aspettato che terminasse, mi hanno preso per mano e mi hanno aiutato a capire che la realtà era diversa e che la cosa stava in termini diversi da come io la sognavo ma che, non saprei come e neppure il perché ma è così, hanno comunque trovato qualcosa in me di buono, qualcosa per cui valesse la pena di trovarmi un posto, anche marginale ma costante, nelle loro vite.
E' così è stato ed è.
Ecco questo sono io.
Complicato, come dicevi tu, ed acrobata col perenne rischio di rompersi l'osso del collo, come appunto dicevi tu. E benché abbia lavorato terapeuticamente su questo meccanismo per oltre un decennio ancora non ne vengo a capo. 
Però ormai mi conosco benissimo e quindi le mie crisi da All you need is love le sento arrivare, le vivo senza troppoa angoscia (anche se l'inevitabile momento in cui la Lei resta sgomenta e medita saggiamente di fuggire mi arreca comunque quella tipica e lancinante sensazione di abbandono da edipo non risolto che per una mezza giornata, 24 ore, mi toglie respiro, appetito, mi fa sentire angoscia da solitudine e voglia di piangere).
Ma rispetto al passato mi conosco e mi riprendo abbastanza presto e bene.
Sorella mia, credimi, sarà bello visto da fuori ma per me un discreto casino emozionale.
Grazie comunque per la considerazione che hai di me.


----------



## Nausicaa (3 Settembre 2014)

Ma Hell...

pensare che l'altro ci ami, si stia innamorando, è piuttosto comprensibile... incauto, ma relativamente comprensibile, quando si desidera tanto l'amore...

Triste, molto, che tu ti senta innamorato di chiunque ti dia questa parvenza d'amore... alla fine, pure se questa lei/LEI decidesse di ricambiarti, ameresti non lei/LEI, ma solo l'amore che desideri che ti dia...
Non la ameresti davvero...


----------



## Hellseven (3 Settembre 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Ma Hell...
> 
> pensare che l'altro ci ami, si stia innamorando, è piuttosto comprensibile... incauto, ma relativamente comprensibile, quando si desidera tanto l'amore...
> 
> ...


Credo sia un bisogno di amore atavico, ancestrale, un qualcosa che si ricollega alla mia infanzia, alla mia situazione familiare, al mio essere stato sempre ipersensibile e bisognoso di dare o comunque manifestare amore più che di riceverne, benché come tutti gli emotivamente immaturi non riesco sempre ricordare con lucidità che l'amore, l'affetto, il bene altrui non puoi pretenderlo solo perchè tu lo dai all'altro. 

Comunque poi, come ho detto, la lucidità torna e a quel punto capisci a chi vorresti veramente darlo e da chi vorresti realmente riceverlo.
E ho avuto ed ho avuto la fortuna di trovare persone che superato l'oblio restano nlla mia vita con grande affetto, amicizia e serenità.


----------



## DreamTheater (3 Settembre 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Credo sia un bisogno di amore atavico, ancestrale, un qualcosa che si ricollega alla mia infanzia, alla mia situazione familiare, al mio essere stato sempre ipersensibile e bisogno di dare amore più che di riceverne, benché come tutti gli emotivamente immaturi non riesco sempre ricordare con lucidità che l'amore, l'affetto, il bene altrui non puoi pretenderlo solo perchè tu lo dai all'altro.
> 
> Comunque poi, come ho detto, la lucidità torna e a quelo punto capisci a chi corresti veramente darlo e da chi vorresti realmente riceverlo.
> E ho avuto ed ho di trovare persone che superato l'oblio restano nlla mia vita con grande affetto, amicizia e serenità.


Quoto e condivido (anche emotivamente) in toto


----------



## Hellseven (3 Settembre 2014)

DreamTheater ha detto:


> Quoto e condivido (anche emotivamente) in toto


Lieto di conoscerti
E allora, se permetti una battuta in dialetto napoletano (la mia città): ma allora stai inguaiat'pure tu ?! :up:


----------



## DreamTheater (3 Settembre 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Lieto di conoscerti
> E allora, se permetti una battuta in dialetto napoletano (la mia città): ma allora stai inguaiat'pure tu ?! :up:



Piacere mio, direi assaie inguaiàt


----------



## Hellseven (3 Settembre 2014)

DreamTheater ha detto:


> Piacere mio, direi assaie inguaiàt


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
mal comune mezzo gaudio: qua la mano. :amici:


----------



## Hellseven (3 Settembre 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Ma Hell...
> 
> pensare che l'altro ci ami, si stia innamorando, è piuttosto comprensibile... incauto, ma relativamente comprensibile, quando si desidera tanto l'amore...
> 
> ...


Salvo che con l'aiuto di lei/LEI non riesca a fare decompressione e vedere la realtà e a quel punto sentire dentro di me cosa realmente c'è rispetto a quella lei/LEI.
Infatti come ho detto nei casi miglori evolve in sane e belle amicizie che nulla hanno a che vedere con l'amore.
ma che valeva e vale comunque la pena vivere o aver vissuto, se posso dirlo.
Come stai tu? Bentrovata.


----------



## Nausicaa (3 Settembre 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Salvo che con l'aiuto di lei/LEI non riesca a fare decompressione e vedere la realtà e a quel punto sentire dentro di me cosa realmente c'è rispetto a quella lei/LEI.
> Infatti come ho detto nei casi miglori evolve in sane e belle amicizie che nulla hanno a che vedere con l'amore.
> ma che valeva e vale comunque la pena vivere o aver vissuto, se posso dirlo.
> Come stai tu? Bentrovata.



Oggi sto da cani ma vabbè.

Scusa se non mi metto troppo a discutere, non saprei che dire. Io tendo a dare molto, a creare storie appassionate, solo che se vogliono andare, li lascio andare senza problemi, lo metto tranquillamente in conto...


----------



## Hellseven (3 Settembre 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Oggi sto da cani ma vabbè.
> 
> Scusa se non mi metto troppo a discutere, non saprei che dire. Io tendo a dare molto, a creare storie appassionate, solo che se vogliono andare, li lascio andare senza problemi, lo metto tranquillamente in conto...


Ti auguro di stare meglio presto.:up:
Mi diverte molto avere scambi con te (dico sinceramente, non è una presa in giro) perchè ti lascio sempre allibita: è come se tu parlassi italiano ed io sanscrito. Nel senso che abbiamo due visioni e due modi di sentire la vita e le cose della vita così opposti che ci risulta talvolta persino impossibile concepire le cose dette dall'altro.
Simpatia a parte, mi aiuta molto ad ampliare i miei ristrettisisimi orizzonti, e te ne sono grato.
Un caro saluto


----------



## Traccia (3 Settembre 2014)

Disperso ha detto:


> quindi la mia collega ha la sindrome della crocerossina secondo te?


No. Ha la sindrome della zoccola. 
Una crocerossina ti ascolta, ti supporta, ti aiuta, NON TI FA LE AVANCES con un marito accanto. Eccheèèè
Avvoltoi scannati proprio!!!


----------



## Calimero (6 Settembre 2014)

ho saputo che il mio amichetto è stato sbattuto fuori casa. godo, godo, godo, godo.
fra 3 mesi udienza per la separazione


----------



## aristocat (6 Settembre 2014)

Disperso ha detto:


> ho saputo che il mio amichetto è stato sbattuto fuori casa. godo, godo, godo, godo.
> fra 3 mesi udienza per la separazione


Scusa Disperso non ho tempo di leggere tutto... Ma è perché hai riferito tu qualcosa alla moglie dell'amichetto?
se posso chiedere...


----------



## Eratò (6 Settembre 2014)

Disperso ha detto:


> ho saputo che il mio amichetto è stato sbattuto fuori casa. godo, godo, godo, godo.
> fra 3 mesi udienza per la separazione


in bocca al lupo per tutto


----------



## Calimero (6 Settembre 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> in bocca al lupo per tutto


grazie


----------



## Calimero (6 Settembre 2014)

aristocat ha detto:


> Scusa Disperso non ho tempo di leggere tutto... Ma è perché hai riferito tu qualcosa alla moglie dell'amichetto?
> se posso chiedere...


no.  Non so neppure i dettagli. e non mi interessano. la ruota è girata,probabilmente.


----------



## aristocat (6 Settembre 2014)

Disperso ha detto:


> no.  Non so neppure i dettagli. e non mi interessano. la ruota è girata,probabilmente.


Capisco


----------



## aristocat (6 Settembre 2014)

E comunque tantissimi in bocca al lupo pure da parte mia.


----------



## Calimero (7 Settembre 2014)

aristocat ha detto:


> E comunque tantissimi in bocca al lupo pure da parte mia.


grazie


----------



## LDS (7 Settembre 2014)

Disperso ha detto:


> no.  Non so neppure i dettagli. e non mi interessano. la ruota è girata,probabilmente.


godo insieme a te.
due volte!


----------



## Traccia (7 Settembre 2014)

Disperso ha detto:


> ho saputo che il mio amichetto è stato sbattuto fuori casa. godo, godo, godo, godo.
> fra 3 mesi udienza per la separazione


Ok goderci...ma scusa, e se ora uscito fuori di casa sua si infila nella tua? Nel senso: non è più facile ora, per loro, ufficializzare e stringersi ancora di più rispetto a ciò che prima facevano di nascosto?
Chiedo è. Solo xke a me, prima di gioire, sarebbe venuta in mente qsta 'preoccupazione'. Che poi il risultato non cambia, ossia la vs separazione, ma se lui nemmeno se la raccattava, la 'ripudiava' (vedi come ha fatto trinità con la sua amante) e sua moglie se lo teneva stretto, e lei restava con un pugno di mosche, a me avrebbe fatto ancora più piacere. Cattiveria? Vabbe, un minimo di 'vendetta' trasversale della vita. Non c'è ora il pericolo che vivono loro alla luce sel sole felici e contenti?


----------



## Sbriciolata (7 Settembre 2014)

Traccia ha detto:


> Ok goderci...ma scusa, e se ora uscito fuori di casa sua si infila nella tua? Nel senso: non è più facile ora, per loro, ufficializzare e stringersi ancora di più rispetto a ciò che prima facevano di nascosto?
> 
> Chiedo è. Solo xke a me, prima di gioire, sarebbe venuta in mente qsta 'preoccupazione'. Che poi il risultato non cambia, ossia la vs separazione, ma se lui nemmeno se la raccattava, la 'ripudiava' (vedi come ha fatto trinità con la sua amante) e sua moglie se lo teneva stretto, e lei restava con un pugno di mosche, a me avrebbe fatto ancora più piacere. Cattiveria? Vabbe, un minimo di 'vendetta' trasversale della vita. Non c'è ora il pericolo che vivono loro alla luce sel sole felici e contenti?



Traccia, credo che di felice e contento non ci sia proprio nessuno. Credo.


----------



## Traccia (7 Settembre 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Traccia, credo che di felice e contento non ci sia proprio nessuno. Credo.


Vabbè certo. Ma era un modo x dire che io anziché vedere come positivo io fatto che la moglie l'abbia cacciato di casa, penserei allo step successivo, ossia che si possa infilare ed ufficializzare così l'unione con quella che era mia moglie. E la cosa, così a caldo, mi darebbe ancora più fastidio.
Però ok, chiedevo se poteva essere possibile uno scenario del genere. E visto che Disperso gode x la cacciata di casa, il che significa che è -ovviamente - ancora emotivamente legato a quella situazione, mi chiedevo come poteva reagire se il passo successivo era ufficializzare la loro unione, ora che nn hanno più ostacoli, 'ripudiati' dai rispettivi coniugi.


----------



## Calimero (7 Settembre 2014)

Traccia ha detto:


> Ok goderci...ma scusa, e se ora uscito fuori di casa sua si infila nella tua? Nel senso: non è più facile ora, per loro, ufficializzare e stringersi ancora di più rispetto a ciò che prima facevano di nascosto?
> Chiedo è. Solo xke a me, prima di gioire, sarebbe venuta in mente qsta 'preoccupazione'. Che poi il risultato non cambia, ossia la vs separazione, ma se lui nemmeno se la raccattava, la 'ripudiava' (vedi come ha fatto trinità con la sua amante) e sua moglie se lo teneva stretto, e lei restava con un pugno di mosche, a me avrebbe fatto ancora più piacere. Cattiveria? Vabbe, un minimo di 'vendetta' trasversale della vita. Non c'è ora il pericolo che vivono loro alla luce sel sole felici e contenti?


no. Non mi è venuto in mente ma non credo che vogliano stare insieme. Non  di certo a casa mia e  on una separazione in atto e mia figlia di mezzo


----------



## Calimero (7 Settembre 2014)

Traccia ha detto:


> Vabbè certo. Ma era un modo x dire che io anziché vedere come positivo io fatto che la moglie l'abbia cacciato di casa, penserei allo step successivo, ossia che si possa infilare ed ufficializzare così l'unione con quella che era mia moglie. E la cosa, così a caldo, mi darebbe ancora più fastidio.
> Però ok, chiedevo se poteva essere possibile uno scenario del genere. E visto che Disperso gode x la cacciata di casa, il che significa che è -ovviamente - ancora emotivamente legato a quella situazione, mi chiedevo come poteva reagire se il passo successivo era ufficializzare la loro unione, ora che nn hanno più ostacoli, 'ripudiati' dai rispettivi coniugi.


che io sia legato emotivamente a "quella" situazione mi sembra normale. sono passati pochi mesi. ma non credo che scopare con un uomo piacente che ti fa complimenti equivalga a volere una relazione duratura.


----------



## Traccia (7 Settembre 2014)

Disperso ha detto:


> che io sia legato emotivamente a "quella" situazione mi sembra normale. sono passati pochi mesi. ma non credo che scopare con un uomo piacente che ti fa complimenti equivalga a volere una relazione duratura.


penso anche io che nn era amore ma solo divertimento, cazzeggio idiota.
 Ma di certo lui ora senza un tetto... Sarò malpensante io. Solo che a me, l immediata sensazione alla cacciata di casa, non è stata 'godo' ma 'cazzo!!'. 
X qsto chiedevo a te, che li conosci, se sto evento poteva invece avvicinarli. Ma vabbe. Cazzi loro alla fine.


----------



## Calimero (7 Settembre 2014)

Traccia ha detto:


> penso anche io che nn era amore ma solo divertimento, cazzeggio idiota.
> Ma di certo lui ora senza un tetto... Sarò malpensante io. Solo che a me, l immediata sensazione alla cacciata di casa, non è stata 'godo' ma 'cazzo!!'.
> X qsto chiedevo a te, che li conosci, se sto evento poteva invece avvicinarli. Ma vabbe. Cazzi loro alla fine.


esatto. Cazzi loro, fino a che non impongano nulla a C. e rompano il cazzo a me.


----------

